#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-14
<MmikeMRMA> onaj tko je smislio indicator applet se nikada vise nebi trebao baviti dizajnom UIja
<ivoks> nastavlja se rasprodaje nokie
<ivoks> 18,5% u zadnjih 36 sati trgovanja
<jelly-home> onaj prvi leak pocetkom proslog tjedna je totalno smrdio na insider trading
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> a jucer onaj keynote
<ivoks> neshvatljivo
<ivoks> lik se trudio pokazati nokiu kao nebitnu firmu
<ivoks> 'ne znamo sto cemo sa qtom i meegoom'
<ivoks> 'ne, necemo biti razliciti od ostalih wp7 telefona'
<ivoks> 'kada pobijedimo android'
<ivoks> 'nisam smio prodati microsoft dionice' :)
<ivoks> bas steta... nadao sam se novim n900-like uredjajima
<ivoks> looooooooool
<ivoks> "Zivim u jednoj sjeverozapadnoj europskoj zemlji. Drustvo prsti od ideja i zamisli o napretku i uredjenju drzave. U odnosu na njih nas hrvatski mentalitet nalikuje stisnutom supku pred navalom proljeva."
<dodobas> kako disableat onaj 'summary' output kad se prijavi korisnik
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, pojavljuje se samo adminima
<civija> touch .hushlogin
<ivoks> dodobas: deinstaliraj landscape.*
<ivoks> ne znam je li -common ili -client
<ivoks> mislim da je common
<ivoks> ajde Natko!
<dodobas> civija: time se samo ne vidi output... on ga i dalje odvrsti
<dodobas> ivoks: tnx
<civija> dodobas: pa nisi specificirao da ne zelis da se ne izvrsava :)
<ivoks> lose
<dodobas> civija: nisam...
<MmikeMRMA> upgrade sa 10.04 -> 10.10 prosao bez problema - zapelo 3 puta (jer sam rukom mijenjao smb.conf, sysctl.conf i apache2.conf)
<ivoks> pa nije zapelo
<ivoks> to je normalno da te pita :)
<ivoks> inace, svoje promjene za sysctl stavi u /etc/sysctl.d/
<ivoks> za apache u /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<ivoks> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=NOA3.DE#symbol=NOA3.DE;range=5d
<ivoks> on a highway to hell
<Mmike> ivoks, znam, sam, velim, eto :) u principu sam jednom imao bedove, mislim, sa upgradeom, sa 6.10 na 7.04, ili tako nesto... tj, morao sam 'na ruke' popravljati 1001 stvar.
<Mmike> da, ovo sa .d sam skroz smetnijo :)
<ivoks> joj ovaj dag modric
<ivoks> nabit cu ga daskom slijedeci put kad ga vidim
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> taj je covjek toliko zaljubljen u sebe da si je, brijem, kupio bombonjeru za valentinovo
<ivoks> sam sebi
<Mmike> mogu li u pythonu 'overrideati getter'?
<Mmike> mogu :) 
<ivoks> cardio trainer mi kaze da sam si zadao prezahtjevni cilj i da cu vrlo vjerojatno odustati prije nego uspijem
<ivoks> e pa tko se zadnji smije, najsladje se smije :)
<ivoks> jao
<obruT> ivoks: kakav trener, sta radis uopce ?
<ivoks> pao samsal
<ivoks> nije dobro
<ivoks> ne moze sam stajat
<ivoks> a u kur...
<ivoks> konjeno
<ivoks> koljeno
<ivoks> obruT: cardio trainer; aplikacija za andorid
<ivoks> adroid
<ivoks> obruT: zadao sam mu zeljenu tezinu u vremenu kojem zelim i na temelju toga napravili plan za vjezbanje i prehranu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne mogu 
<Mmike> di je ptlo kad ga covjek treba :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko imas kila sad?
<ivoks> puno
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jedno 35 kila previse
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> to je fakat puno!
<obruT> ivoks: a cek, jel ti on kontrolira to ili ?
<Mmike> ja imam jedno 15 previse
<ivoks> obruT: pa da, upises mu sto si radio (ili ga ukljucis dok vozis bicikl, pa on preko GPS-a zna jesi li ili nisi) i sto si jeo
<ivoks> nije toliko bitno kolike si kalorije unio
<ivoks> bitno je samo da tocno i pedantno upisujes sto si i kad jeo
<ivoks> i onda se vazes i dajes mu feedback koliko si tezak
<ivoks> a onda ti on kaze da smanjis unos, npr., za dorucak
<ivoks> i pojacas trening za 10-15 minuta
<ivoks> i sl.
<dodobas> pa ti budi iskren prema sebi :D
<ivoks> naravno, moras biti iskren
<dodobas> ja isto imam oko 15-25kg previse ovisi kako se gleda :D
<ivoks> ali ako zelis nesto napraviti, to je ionako prvi korak koji moras savladati; psihu
<ivoks> ja sam mislio kako imam 100-105kg
<ivoks> i onda kod staraca stanem na vagu... 115
<ivoks> mrak na oci
<dodobas> napravio udubljenje madraca :D
<obruT> ivoks: pa to bas i nije to, trebao bi imati senzor za srce
<ivoks> obruT: nije on trener za teretanu, vec 'savjetnik'
<obruT> eventualno s pulsmetrom mozes koliko toliko tocno znati sto si potrosio na fizickim aktivnostima
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> on radi procjenu na temelju kilaze i tempa kojim si radio
<ivoks> ali niti se ne trudi biti savrseno precizan
<ivoks> jer to nije niti bitno
<ivoks> bitno je kakav utjecaj tvoje vjezbanje i prehrana ima na tvoju masu
<ivoks> i na temelju promjena on savjetuje sto napraviti
<ivoks> 'malo vise trenirati, malo manje jesti'
<ivoks> kuzis? prati rezultat
<ivoks> i zna da moras izugbit kilu tjedno ako zelis skinuti 10kg u 10 tjedana
<ivoks> ako to prvi tjedan ne uspije, zna da nesto krivo radis
<obruT> malo mi je glup naziv cardio trainer :)
<ivoks> a jebiga...
<ivoks> i siroki pao
<ivoks> al u cilju
<Mmike> dodobas, kol'ko ti CM imas?
<dodobas> 33cm
<ivoks> dobro je... samsal se moze bar spustiti na skijama
<Mmike> dodobas, ma visinu
<dodobas> aha.... :P
<dodobas> nesto preko 190
<ivoks> do kraja godine ja moram do 90-95
<ivoks> riknut cu ako ovako nastavim
<dodobas> Mmike: daklem... ako cemo o kg...
<dodobas> trenutno ~115
<obruT> ajme, a ja mislio dam imam previse kila :P
 * Mmike ima cca 185 cm i cca 105 kg
<Mmike> dodobas je fina mrcina, skladno izklesana :)
<dodobas> kada sam bio u top formi prije nekoliko godina (5x tjedno treninzi, sto kardio sto za snagu)
<dodobas> bilo je oko ~104
<dodobas> u jednom trenutku sam imao i ~125
<ivoks> kae ovo
<ivoks> prvo meksicke
<ivoks> pa turske
<ivoks> a sad i indijske
<dodobas> ivoks: cekamo kineske ... :)
<ivoks> pitanje je dana kada ce i vijetnamske
<dodobas> Mmike: vjerojatno ce bi mogao i ispod 100, ali bi se onda osjecao bolesno...
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> ja bi trebao imati 80ak
<ivoks> al brijem da je to nemoguce
<ivoks> prve korake sam napravio
<ivoks> jedini secer u stanu je med
<Mmike> Ja brijem da bih trebao imati 90 kila. Al' i 95 ce biti vrlo fajn.
<ivoks> umjesto kave, nezasladjeni crni caj
<ivoks> od ulja samo maslinovo
<ivoks> putra nema
<ivoks> kruha nema
<ivoks> imam samo velike kolicine duhana :)
<ivoks> imam teretanu u stanu, pa sam tamo 1-2h dnevno
<ivoks> ne u stanu, u zgradi :)
<Mmike> Kad sam dosao iz SADa, nakon godine dana zivota tamo, imao sam 115 kila. 
<Mmike> Onda sam, samo promjenom prehrane, bez IKAKVE rekreacije (bio jednom na biciklijadi) izgubio 40 kila u 9 mjeseci :)
<ivoks> dnevnik.hr: 'Osoba koja je došla s ubjedljivo...'
 * Mmike vjezba blok-flautui
<obruT> Mmike: ozbiljno ? sviras flautu ?
<Mmike> obruT, 'sviram' blok flautu :)
<dodobas> sto me podsjeti na jednu seinfeld epizodu
<obruT> Mmike: koliko dugo ?
<Mmike> obruT, ma... :) to 'sviram' je pod VELIKIM navodnicima :)
<obruT> aha :)
<dodobas> kad je elaine hvatala onog nekog glazbenika... koji joj je na kraju dao cunnilingus... pa nije vise mogao... puhati :D
<obruT> meni su flaute zakon, u boliviji sam si kupio njihovu verziju, 'quena', al nazalost nemam previse vremena za ucit svirat
<Mmike> pizdolištvo > :)
<Mmike> cek
<obruT> nije mi bed svirat u jednoj oktavi, mijenjat oktavu je vec pizdarija :)
<dodobas> jer su mu usnice utrnule :D
<ivoks> Prema podacima udruženja banaka pri kraju prošle godine društvo je upravljalo s 2,57 milijardi eura vrijednom imovinom, što predstavlja oko 48,5 posto slovenskog tržišta
<ivoks> zamisli da hypo propadne :)
<ivoks> naime, rijec je o Hypo leasingu
<Mmike> obruT, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/flauta-merryC.ogg
<ivoks> You don't have permission to access /~mario/harma/flauta-merryC.ogg on this server.
<Mmike> dow
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> ja bih saksofon :) 
<ivoks> obruT: btw, podrzava mjerenje otkucaja srca, ali ti treba dodatni uredjaj za to
<obruT> Mmike: cool :) budem i ja sebe snimio i stavio na neki rotten/oggrish sajt :)
<Mmike> obruT,  ;)
<Mmike> obruT, osobno mi drazi klavir, al' ovu blok-flautu imam jos od osnovnjaka pa pusem u nju ponekad :0
<obruT> ivoks: ja imam neki sigmin pulsmetar pa se po njemu ravnam
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam si kupio sintic *relativno* nedavno pa kad stignem po njemu nabijam
<Mmike> obruT, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/
<obruT> malo je zahvalniji jer mogu upicit slusalice pa svirat i kad susjedi spavaju :)
<Mmike> da, to je kul. ja si gledam neke midi klavijature (bez sinta)
<obruT> iako je pitanje koliko bih to svoje nazvao sviranjem :) to je onako za gust, uzet instrument i gustat... 
<Mmike> pa,e  :)
<Mmike> mogli bi bend neki osmislit
<Mmike> pa povremeno lupetat :)
<obruT> to smo mi razmisljali u nasem alpinistickom odsjeku, imamo i gitarista i basista i ukuleleasa...
<obruT> instrumenata imamo dosta, ja doma imam zbirku svakakvih puhala i udaraljki
<obruT> u biti sa svakog putovanja donesem neki instrument, jedino sad iz tajlanda nisam
<obruT> nije stalo :( iako sam nasao neku tesku egzotiku
<Mmike> :):):)
<Mmike> ptlokec
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<Mmike> Kul' mi je kad u slrnu imam cirilicu, arapsko pismo, i tako to :0
<obruT> Mmike: dobrodosao u 21. stoljece i cari unicodea :)
<obruT> umjesto nepravilnih hjeroglifa vidis pravilne hjeroglife :)
<SilverSpace> hebalo vas valentinovo
<obruT> google ima glupu sliku :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<obruT> glede valentinova :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> Ima li tko tu 10.04 up'n'running?
<SilverSpace> 11.04
<Mmike> neke ikone su nestale u gnomi
<Mmike> pa mi se sad krse neke stvari :)
<ptlo> meni se raspao theming podsustav gtk-a, asd mi vecina programa uopce ne kuzi teme
<SilverSpace> kak nestale
<ptlo> imam onu staaaaru defaultnu temu od pred 10 godina sad :)
<SilverSpace> sivo maslinastu :)
<ptlo> nije maslinasta, samo siva; ali onako naglaseno 3d, kao kod windowsa 95 .)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading theme icon 'stock_mail' for stock: Icon 'stock_mail' not present in theme
<ptlo> SilverSpace, http://i.imgur.com/sROxV.png
<Mmike> mario@buntor /usr/share/icons/gnome$ dpkg -S stock_mail.png
<ptlo> Mmike, strgalo se kod updatea? budu popravili cim im netko javi 
<Mmike> dpkg: *stock_mail.png* not found.
<Mmike> ptlo, jok, deprecated je, dvojim da ce popraviti
<ptlo> Mmike, u krivom direktoriju gledas: /usr/share/icons/gnome-colors-common/32x32/apps/stock_mail.png
<Mmike> ptlo kaj ti dpkg veli za stock_mail.png?
<ptlo> javim ti kad mi kaze, raspada se na bazi paketa :)
<ptlo> gnome-colors-common
<Mmike> ha? :)
<ptlo> (debian unstable, jucer updateano na gnome3/gtk3 sa debian experimentala i razletilo gtk i gnome :)
<ptlo> al imam ikone! :D
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> zanimljivo si to primijetio
<Mmike> i tko mi kriv sto ne trosim apt-file
<ptlo> ja sam u dilemi .. ovih dana cu reinstalirati kantu, pa razmisljam koju distribuciju staviti gore; najradije bih ubuntu da se ne gnjavim sa glupostima nego da samo radi, ali 10.10 je vec prilicno star, a ne da mi se cekati do 11.04
<ptlo> mogao bih staviti debian ali se onda moram gnjaviti sa multimedia / nonfree dijelovima koje ubuntu ima u repoima a debian nema
<ptlo> a rpm-based (fedoru) mi se bas i ne da posto se puno manje snalazim u rpm-based distrama
<Mmike> ptlo, mint
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> ptlo: archlinux
<Mmike> nego, ovo mi i dalje ne radi :(
<Mmike> jebala ih gnoma
<ivoks> obruT: ovo radi s nekim polar bluetooth uredjajem
<ivoks> odradio sam 40 minuta na orbitreku
<ivoks> ptlo: 11.04 :)
<ivoks> ptlo: 11.04 bi vec trebao biti stabilan
<ivoks> al ak ti je 10.10 star.... hm... :)
<ivoks> nema gtk3?
<Mmike> 11.04 ce biti stabilan tamo negdje oko ljeta :)
<ivoks> ptlo: btw.. pitao si za encrypted i ssd
<ivoks> ptlo: ja sam prije par mjeseci imao btrfs+encrypted home na ssd-u
<ivoks> ptlo: bio sam jako razocaran, bas lose performanse
<ivoks> ptlo: ne znam jel to bilo do btrfsa ili enkripcije
<ptlo> ja sam narucio ocz vertext 2 to je sa sandforce chipsetom ... fora sa njim je da on "ubrzava" stvari tako sto ih kompresira
<ptlo> sto ocito ne leti sa enkripcijom
<ptlo> btrfs bi u teoriji trebao biti optimiran za ssd (sa ssd / sdd_spread opcijom), ali koliko sam skuzio po random googlanju, joss uvijek je opcenito sporiji od ext3/ext4
<ptlo> tako da je moj plan staviti ext4 bez journalinga i sa noatime (i jos tih par tweakova koje ljudi preporucuju, alighnment particije itd)
<ptlo> ali sam odustao od cryptsetupa cijelog diska :(
<ivoks> zasto noatime?
<ivoks> stavi relatime
<ptlo> ivoks, indeed
<ptlo> ugl ima par stvari, lako nalazljivo na googleu, sto cu tweaknuti
<ptlo> a enkripcija 0 bodova
<ptlo> e sad, svi ti driveovi imaju enkripciju ugradjenu u firmware
<ptlo> samo ne znam kako se password management dobro slaze sa linuxom i biosom na mojem laptopu
<ivoks> ne znam koliko to ima smisla
<ptlo> tj jel to meni jednostavno koristiti ili ne
<ivoks> aha, ima 'api' prema toj enkripciji
<ptlo> gdje pod "jednostavno" mislim da ne moram imati instalirane windowse
<ptlo> e sad, imas 2 enkripcije
<ptlo> FDE i SED
<ptlo> znam da mi laptop podrzava fde, a i linux bi trebao?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ptlo> tj ne znam jel to razlicito ili nije, te keyworde ljudi razlicito tretiraju po forumima koje sam citao
<ivoks> nisam se time previse bavio
<ptlo> ugl. nisam unaprijed uspio naci dobar odgovor
<ptlo> tako da ako uspijem, aktivirati cu to
<ptlo> ako ne, onda cu imati loopback-mountani kriptirani fajl/particiju za podatke
<ptlo> a ostatak OSa na normalnom 
<ptlo> jedino, tu je malo bed sto u ~/.config i slicnima ima dosta privatnih stvari
<ptlo> a to je hrpa malih fajlova i tu ne zelim gubiti prednosti ssda
<ptlo> uglavnom, fun times
<ptlo> uzeo ovo pa cu vidjeti kako ce biti
<ptlo> e da
<ptlo> jos jedna stvar
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' mogu reci dpkg-buildpackageu da koristi 4 jezgre pri kompajliranju?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nema to previse veze jedno s drugim
<ptlo> libreoffice (sa iskljucenom javom) cold boot mi je 16 sekundi, a ms word u virtualci na istom stroju (cold boot i virtualke i osa unutra i worda unutra) je 4sec
<ptlo> :(
<ivoks> dpkg-buildpackage poziva make
<ptlo> warm-boot su oba oko 1-2s
<Mmike> ivoks, pa e. kako da mu kazem da maketu kaze -j4 ?
<ivoks> meni je cold boot manje od 3 sekunde
<ivoks> za libreoffice
<ptlo> ivoks, ssd?
<ivoks> da
<civija> Mmike: exportaj varijablu za (g)make
<ptlo> nice
<ptlo> ja jos na hddu, jel
<ivoks> evo:
<ivoks> ivoks@titan:~$ time libreoffice 
<ivoks> real	0m0.437s
<ptlo> doduse vidjet cu kolko wordu treba :-)
<ivoks> ovo je bilo krace i od pola sekunde :)
<ivoks> nisam nis posebno javu iskljucivao
<ivoks> Mmike: ima nacin
<ivoks> ima varijabla... sam da se sjetim
<civija> JOBS
<ivoks> ne... cek
<ptlo> ivoks, ne bih se na time oslonio kod tog testiranja, tko zna kad se on vrati; ja sam mjerio vrijeme do blinkajuceg kursora
<ivoks> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=4
<ivoks> ok, ako pokrenem libreoffice --help
<ivoks> digne se u istom vremenu
<ivoks> i dobijem blinkajuci kursor
<ivoks> ono, writer spreman za rad
<ptlo> bas cu vidjet kad mi ssd stigne
<ivoks> ne znam kak bi ti pokazao :)
<ivoks> ako se moze nekako skriptirati spremanje datoteke
<ptlo> ne, zelim rec, bas me zanima, budem izmjerio kad slozim na ssdu 
<ptlo> (kad mi stigne)
<Mmike> ivoks, :*
<ptlo> pretpostavljam da ce tu negdje brojke biti
<Mmike> ssd je brz, cak i ako ga ne optimiras :)
<ivoks> meni se sustav digne za manje od 10 sekundi
<ivoks> to je od initrda do gnomea (ukljucujuci i gnome)
<ivoks> dakle, do trenutka kad mozes upalit bilo koji program
<ivoks> ptlo: http://init.hr/dev/really-fast-boot.mp4
<ivoks> to je 10.04, ako se ne varam ili 9.10
<ptlo> nice
<ptlo> od tih 10 sekundi je 5 sekundi bios gnjavaze
<ptlo> iako, nije da mi je boot bitan (posto mi je vecinom na suspendu)
<ptlo> ali je dobar benchmark
<ivoks> suspend je isto brz
<ivoks> unutar 1-2 sekunde u oba smjera
<ivoks> s time da je moj ssd star 2 godine
<ivoks> nije onaj prve generacije koji je smece, ali vjerojatno su ovi noviji jos brzi
<ptlo> intel?
<Mmike> ptlo za racunanje datumima, from datetime import timedelta, ili ima nesto bolje?
<ptlo> Mmike, datetime i timedelta su zakon
<ptlo> ok, nisu "zakon" ali su dobri .)
 * Mmike mora jos jednom napomenuti da je svoj SSD platio 110 kuna :)
<Mmike> ptlo, e :) ok su ,vrlo ok, reko, mozda ima nesto novije :)
<ptlo> Mmike, koji si ti na kraju uzeo?
<Mmike> datetime/timedelta
<Mmike> tj
<ptlo> Mmike, ne kolko ja znam
<Mmike> cijeli taj modul je vrlo ok
<ptlo> meni je to bilo malo traljavo kod promjene vremenskih zona
<ptlo> pa sam morao time, datetime i timedelta koristiti
<Mmike> jos uvijek je, srecom time se bavi postgres
<ptlo> i nagadjati
<Mmike> al' sad neke punilice testnih podataka pisem, pa eto :)
<ivoks> ptlo: ne, AVANTIUM
<ptlo> ivoks, chipset?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> ptlo: http://www.mushkin.com/Digital-Storage/SSDs/MKNSSDIO128GB.aspx
<ivoks> gle, firmware update
<ivoks> mozda jos nesto mogu iscijediti :)
<ptlo> to je mushkin a ne avantium :)
<ptlo> novi mushkini koriste sandforce chipset
<ptlo> (isto ko i ocz vertexi)
<ivoks> al moj je star 2 godine
<ivoks> lshw kaze avantium
<ivoks>                 product: AVANTIUM SSD
<ptlo> aaa sori krivo citam
<ptlo> Controller: Indilinx
<ptlo> 128GB ?
<ivoks> Controller: Indilinx
<ptlo> na ssdu?
<ivoks> da
<ptlo> kolko si to platio?
<ptlo> bubreg i plucno krilo?
<ptlo> (pred 2 godine, jel)
<ivoks> puno :)
<ivoks> ko pol laptopa :D
<ivoks> a pricamo o x200s
<ptlo> ja sad uzimam 80G za 1200kn
<ivoks> ovaj je bio 3000kn
<ptlo> Mmike, koji si ti na kraju uzeo?
<ivoks> al moram reci da se isplatilo... ustedilo mi zivce
<ivoks> a zdravlje nema cijenu
<Mmike> ptlo, ssd?
<ptlo> da
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> Model Number:       KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB            
<ptlo> imas chipset/controller podatak mozda?
<Mmike> jel' zna to hdparm izvuci?
<ptlo> pojma nemam, vjerojatno ne
<ivoks> nemam nikakve podatke osim onoga sto sam rekao :)
<ptlo> jmicron
<Mmike> desi naso?
<ivoks> mislim da nije jmicron
<ivoks> to je onaj prvi, jel?
<ptlo> Mmike, guglao sam kingston ssdnow i nasao toshiba/jmicron da se spominej
<Mmike> ja isto mislim da nije jmicron
<Mmike> neznam u biti
<Mmike> znam da nije smecav
<Mmike> jmicroni prvi su bili smecavi jako
<ivoks> http://www.pcchip.hr/vijesti/recenzije-hardvera/pohrana-podataka/mushkin-io-128-gb
<ptlo> sori al nije mi pcchip neko mjerilo
<ptlo> ja prvo na anandtech i tomshardware pogledam ako imaju reviewove :)
<ivoks> mislio sam da pise chipset
<ivoks> al ne pise
<ptlo> pise
<ptlo> indilinuxov kontroler
<ptlo> (kraj prvog paragrafa)
<ivoks> pa to smo znali, nismo li? :)
<ptlo> pa to je to :)
<Mmike> ja sam ocekivao da ce vec do danas cijene SSDovima jos pasti, al' nisu bas puno pale
<ptlo> Mmike, pa jesu, samo ne tolko brzo koliko padaju hddovima?
<ptlo> pale su 2x u 2 godine, recimo jako odokativno?
<Mmike> controller: Toshiba T6UGIXBG
<Mmike> to ja imam u svom SSDu
<ivoks> Mmike: evo zamjena za desire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gqSRZWsFEw
<ptlo> ima samo jedan problem
<ptlo> ne vrti android aplikacije
<ptlo> :-)
<ivoks> bude
<ivoks> ne bi trebao biti veliki problem
<ptlo> Mmike, yay http://www.anandtech.com/show/2968/intel-s-x25-v-kingston-s-30gb-ssdnow-v-series-battle-of-the-125-ssds
<ptlo> Mmike, da, ja sam vidio da je jmicron u 100GB modelu
<Mmike> ok, ima tastaturu
<Mmike> ptlo, da
<Mmike> neznam sam kak' da skuzim dal' taj TRIM radi :)
<ptlo> jel ti disk brz dovoljno za tvoje potrebe, da budes odusevljen sa njim kao ssdom?
<ptlo> ako je, ne brini :)
<ptlo> za te novce, siguran sam da je odlican :)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> za te novce je megapreodlican :)
<Mmike> tihani sam instalirao stroj iznova neki dan
<Mmike> (jer je imala ubuntu 9.04 ili tako nesto)
<Mmike> slozio sve, i isao nainstalirati kaj je imala prije: apt-get install `cat paketi_od_prije`
<Mmike> i ovaj skine sve pakete, super, medjutoa kad je isao instaliravati to sve... ajme majko :)
<Mmike> dpkg is scanning.... i scanning, i scanning :)
<Mmike> meni to proleti, ali doslovno
<Mmike> desireZ mi je skroz ok
<Mmike> frend ima, nije prevelik/pretezak
<Mmike> a ima tastaturu
<ptlo> cuo sam da su tipke lose/gumene na Z-u
<ptlo> (nisam probao)
<ptlo> siguran sam da su bolje nego onscreen tipkovnica :)
<Mmike> bas to :)
<Mmike> da su od hmelja, bolje su od ovog sto je sad
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/water-falls-kid-1602?utm_source=exxtrasfw&utm_medium=MT&utm_campaign=exxtrasfw
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> nokia jos uvijek pada
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> kupiti ili ne kupiti? :)
<SilverSpace> imam pitanje? koliko max moze biti lan zica
<SilverSpace> mislim dugacka
<Mmike> do 100 m
<civija> moze i do 200
<civija> ovisno kuda prolazi, kategorija kabela, itd ...
<SilverSpace> thx
<Mmike> po speckama je 100 m
<Mmike> a da, raditi ce vjerojatno i ako je duzi
<dodobas> da li git reset brise povijest? 
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> git reset --hard brise
<dodobas> tnx
<SilverSpace> Kubičino stanje se pogoršalo
<SilverSpace> bojim se da je on zavrsio svoju karijeru u F1
<sale> SilverSpace: nije se pogorsalo. Prekosutra ima posljednju operaciju i onda rehabilitacija ;-)
<sale> kirurzi su zadovoljni oporavkom
<SilverSpace> kamo srece ali mislim da je gotovo sa njime
<sale> ja mislim obrnuto. Ako ne bude nekakvih komplikacija, za godinu dana bi se mogao vratiti utrkivanju. Ovo govorim na temelju izjava kirurga koji su ga operarirali
<sale> uostalom, jako puno vozaca je imalo slicne, pa cak i teze ozlijede, pa su se vratili utrkivanju
<sale> recimo Alex Zanardi. Izgubio je obje noge u Indycaru i jedva prezivio nesrecu u kojoj je izgubio skoro svu krv, pa se nakon oporavka vratio utrkivanju
<sale> cak je u WTTC-u ostvario par pobjeda
<SilverSpace> sale: ali ovo je f1
<sale> nije toliko bitno
<sale> recimo Mika Hakkinen je 1995. u Australiji bio proglasen klinicki mrtvim
<sale> na stazi su mu, nakon nesrece, izveli traheotomiju
<sale> nekoliko godina kasnije, osvojio je dva naslova prvaka
<sale> isto su govorili da se nece vratiti u F1 ;-)
<SilverSpace> je ali nije se tak polomio kao kubica
<SilverSpace> ali bumo vidjeli
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hbogner, kak si?
<SilverSpace> vidim vec se u  Jerezu pocelo taktizirati
<hbogner> Mmike, puno bolje
<hbogner> sad samo iskaslkjavam ono sranje iz pluca
<Mmike> hbogner, jos nisi s medicom poceo? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, e, btw... koliko si ti visok te koliko imas kila?
<hbogner> Mmike, 2m 111kg
<Mmike> dobar dobar :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam medicu zakaj te to interesiralo?
<hbogner> fali ,
<Mmike> :) pa tu smo nesto pricali kako smo debeli
<Mmike> ivoks ima preko 110 kila nije bas nesto visok
<Mmike> dodobas je pravi macho muskarac
<Mmike> ja sam debela mrcina
<Mmike> a ti djeluje skladan isto :)
<hbogner> ahaaa
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> gad demit, i'm not fat, i'm big boned
<SilverSpace> poz hbogner 
<hbogner> kako bi cartman rekao
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> eh hbogner jesamo glomazan :)))
<hbogner> lol
<obruT> mogli bi osnovati udrugu debelih linuxasa :)
<SilverSpace> ee
<hbogner> ja sam vec clan kluba 99
<hbogner> nitko sa tom ili manjom kilazom nemre bit clan
<SilverSpace> bas cu se sad izvagat
<hbogner> tj bio clan prije 5-6 godina
 * obruT ima 80 :P
<SilverSpace> 182 - 110,7
<SilverSpace> natuko ove zime deset kila
<dodobas> znaci ja sam naj tezi... pa pas vam ...
<dodobas> pojeo rucak
<dodobas> a nisam bio ispod 100kg... hebate...1998? mozda?
<obruT> ih, 98-me sam ja imao 73 :P
<hbogner> ma od ona se klub vec raspao, a ispod 100 sam bio proslo tisucljece
<dodobas> ah well... idemo se pumpat na world strongest man...
<hbogner> dodobas, kolko imas?
<dodobas> ~115 mozda... imam jednu vagu pa nemam s cim usporediti
<obruT> ne znam jel znate Josipa Dejanovica ? on je u dosta brzom vremenu skinuo pun k kila, nisam ga sad vidio neko vrijeme, bas me zanima...
<dodobas> je eno ga... odnio ga vjetar
<SilverSpace> tj. od 8 mjeseca
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ja sam bio 70
<ivoks> nekad :)
<obruT> ja sam nekad bio 10
<obruT> nekad :)
<ivoks> 70 sam bio dok sam upisao prvu godinu faksa
<ivoks> dao mi cardio trainer 5 zvjezdica za dosadasnju prehranu danas
<ivoks> 47% unosa je bilo voce
<ivoks> 23 zitarice
<ivoks> a 28 govna
<ivoks> vratili su Kubicu na intenzivnu njegu
<obruT> govna ? dobar prehrambeni rezim :)
<hbogner> lol
<DominiCanes> poseres 47% voca i 23 zitarica ....poseres i pojedes  28 
<ivoks> Slavica je u jednom trenutku viknula Berniju 'uspori, prebrzo voziš, manijače' i tada mu je zgrabila glavu i nabila mu je u prozor
<ivoks> govna = slatko, punomasno mlijeko i slicno
<DominiCanes> mali makijato sa hladnim govnom molim i casu vode
<ivoks> hoce netko kupiti fiat grande punto?
<DominiCanes> mjenjam za laptop
<hbogner> ako greg bears moze jest govna zasto ne  ivoks :D
<ivoks> buraz otisao u kanadu i sad imaju doma jedan auto viska :)
<DominiCanes> punto je uvijek visak
<ivoks> pa kraj mercedesa i forda, je
<ivoks> al onome koji nema, nije
<DominiCanes> pa kazem
<DominiCanes> pa ak je visak zakaj ga jednostavno ne das nekome
<ivoks> zato sto je i auto kuci bio visak, pa mi ga opet nisu samo tak dali :)
<budz0r> ivoks: koliko ja auto star i koliko love?
<budz0r> i koliko je prosao?
<ivoks> mislim da je 2006., 91km, dizel, reg. do 2012/01, zimske i ljetne gume, 6000 eura
<ivoks> 91kkm
<budz0r> ivoks: koji motor?
<budz0r> 1.9 JTD?
<ivoks> nije 1.9
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> koji sve ima? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://is.gd/cb28RD
<ivoks> SilverSpace: and?
<ivoks> bio je brzi 1,5 sekunde od webbera ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> sto znaci da je formula kompetitivna
<SilverSpace> nista
<SilverSpace> u jarezu su se vec svi poceli igrat skrivaca
<obruT> jel ko programirao sta u gtk-u u zadnje vrijeme ?
<obruT> jesu poceli brinut o dokumentaciji ili jos uvijek moras virit u source i tudji kod da bi ista isprogramirao ?
<jasna> ima tko?
<obruT> nema
<jasna> trebam pomoć
<jasna> trebam pomoć...kako skinuti se sa 10.10 na 10.04
<obruT> ja osobno bih to napravio clean installom 10.04
<ravilov> +1
<jasna> hm
<jasna> pa neznam kuda sa podacima
<obruT> podaci su ionako na drugim particijama, zdumpao bih baze, eventualno konfig fajlove
<Mmike> jasna, zasto bi se vracala, dze je bed?
<obruT> jasna: pa na backup sistem :) pa ih samo vratis :)
<obruT> i saces valjda naucit da se podaci drze na drugoj particiji
<jasna> kak na drugim  particijama...sve je na jednoj
<jasna> ako zanemarimo one dvije na kojima nema nista pametno..a trebaju ubuntu
<jasna> pa 10.10 je razocaravajuci
<jasna> nakon LTS-a ...
<ravilov> jasna: backupiraj svoj home, to bi trebalo biti dovoljno
<jasna> ma imam 15 GB gluparija i filmova...
<jasna> nemam to kuda presnimiti
<jasna> ok, hvala svejedno
<ravilov> eh sad
<obruT> posudi od nekog disk
<ravilov> btw 10.10 je mozda razocaravajuci po defaultu
<ravilov> ali svaki linux se da customizirati do jaja
<obruT> i onda reparticioniraj svoj tako da od sada pa na dalje podatke drzis odvojeno od sistema
<jasna> e kako?
<ravilov> ovo sto obruT kaze: /home bi trebao biti posebna particija
<jasna> dali mogu to sada izvesti sa partition managerom
<jasna> zna li tko to mozda
<ravilov> teoretski mozes, ali je to malo risky...
<ravilov> najbolje i najpouzdanije je prilikom instalacije
<jasna> kakvu moram praviti particiju za podatke
<jasna> fat32?
<ravilov> kakvu hoces...
<ravilov> erm, pa to bas i ne :)
<ravilov> ext3 ili ext4
<ravilov> jel imas i win na tom racunalu?
<jasna> znaci, to je za podatke..a ne sistemska
<jasna> ma ne
<jasna> sta ce mi to :)
<ravilov> hehe
<ravilov> da, to bi onda bilo za user podatke
<ravilov> ideja je upravo da mozes reinstalirati sustav a da se user podaci ni ne diraju
<jasna> jel mi moze netko dati link po kojem da radim particioniranje
<ravilov> um
<ravilov> google? :)
<ravilov> nazalost ne znam za nekakav dobar tutorial
<jasna> joj da ...:)
<jasna> ok, snaci cu se
<ravilov> ubuntu instalacija bi trebala biti prilicno intuitivna po tom pitanju
<jasna> hvala svejedno
<ravilov> a ovako nazivo... uf
<ravilov> nista nista... sretno :)
<jasna> e jos nešto..
<ravilov> e?
<jasna> kako otvoriti registre na ubuntu..nemojte mi samo reci da linux nema registre
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> mislis registry?
<jasna> da
<ravilov> pa i nema...
<ravilov> zasto bi trebao imati?
<jasna> hehe
<ravilov> sto ti to treba?
<jasna> ma imaju unixoidi..ima i osx..ali neznam cime otvoriti na ubuntu
<ravilov> a cuj
<jasna> pa to je obicna baza fileova..prikazana kroz drvo
<ravilov> gnome ima nesto slicno
<ravilov> kde vjerujem isto
<ravilov> huh, pa i ne bas...
<jasna> za programiranje i upisivanje pathova
<jasna> btw..dali kome treba kakav program za linux..neki knjigovodstveni ili nesto
<ravilov> to jest baza, ali nema veze sa fileovima
<ravilov> um, meni osobno ne, ali ako cujem da nekom treba, javim :)
<jasna> jasnabrezina@hotmail.com ..ako kome treba R1 racuni, skladište, putno nalozi...
<jasna> hvala svima
<jasna> lp
<ravilov> hehe, ok
<civija> gconf-editor je pretpostavljam registry?
<chaky> a sto je onda registry u kdeu?
<civija> 'wine regedit' :)
<chaky> e
<Mmike> jasna, treba li tebi mozda takvo sto? :)
<jasna> ? sto
<jasna> samo malo...nisam citala ovo gore
<jasna> e to bi moglo biti to..
<jasna> znaci treba mi univerzalno zapisivanje na unixoidima..
<jasna> hvala
<civija> univerzalno zapisivanje?
<chaky> civija: $HOME/.config/ ?
<ravilov> FYI, ne postoji *univerzalno* zapisivanje...
<ravilov> gconf-editor se zove kako se zove jer je dio gnome-a
<Mmike> jasna, al', nisi konkretno rekla sto je bed sa 10.10? 
<Mmike> Ja presao jucer, i nisam nasao nikakvih (kardinalnih) bedova - svi koje imam su zato sto sam na ruke neke stvari radio prije, pa sam na ruke morao popraviti i sad
<chaky> jasna: kakve pathove bi ti upisivala u "registry" ? I za sto ti tocno treba registry na ubuntu za programiranje?
<jasna> treba mi neka putanja za zapisivanje nekih postavki za program
<jasna> do sada sam koristila neku conf datoteku..ali korisnike zbunjuje ta datoteka...pa bi path do baze zapisivala u te registre
<jasna> sa ubuntu 10.10 imam problema... ne rade mi tako brzo, cak se nece pokrenuti neki programi ako se micem s misem dok se pokrecu
<chaky> samo na ubuntu?
<jasna> uglavnom LTS je dokazan, a medjuverzije su probne
<jasna> path?
<jasna> ne, nego unixoidi
<jasna> i osx
<jasna> jel zna tko još kakav sistem koji podrzava JAVU
<chaky> a zasto je conf datoteka zbunjivala korisnike, pa oni ne bi trebali nista raditi po conf datoteci. To samo ti mozes u nju upisivati.
<jasna> hm, svejedno bih izbjegla to...znaci samo jedan file (program)..koji kada se pokrene zapisuje negdje putanju do baze i tamo kreira bazu
<jasna> ali ta putanja mora biti definirana u programu
<jasna> pa bi mi bilo dobro da mogu kreirati neki kljuc Software->MojProgram->putanja
<chaky> pa evo ti putanje, $HOME/.config/tvojprogramrc i u tu datoteku upises putanju, tj. program je upise prvi put kada se pokrene
<chaky> nije mi jasno, ako svi drugi programi koji npr. koriste SQL baze na Linuxu mogu doci do baze
<jasna> mogu ja fixno staviti putanju u program, ali nezelim.. zelim da korisnik moze sam mijenjati putanju do baze
<chaky> pa da
<jasna> tako bih tijesila i backup baze podataka
<chaky> pa to nije problem
<jasna> uz pomoc neke pomocne datoteke?
<chaky> korisnik kroz tvoj program promjeni putanju do baze, klikne save, i ta se nova putanja upise u conf datoteku lokalno kod tog korisnika
<jasna> jel taj conf postoji i na osx...?
<chaky> vjerojatno, to je na Unixu npr. za korisnika $HOME/.config/confdatoteka
<chaky> ne znam kako je tocno za osx
<jasna> moguce. mozda je skrivena mapa
<jasna> nista, hvala vam.. cuti cemo se
<jasna> pozzdrav
<chaky> ako bi koristila SQL baze, onda mysql i postgresql imaju svoje alate za izradu backupa
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> bas i nemaju, al' dobro :)
<chaky> Mmike: ma mislio sam na pg_dump npr. za postgresql s kojim mozes napraviti dump baze na drugu lokaciju, a isti moze posluziti kao backup, zar ne?
<Mmike> :) Pa e, backup je cijeli proces, ono je samo dumpator baze :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> bilo
<ivoks> bi super kad bi postojao sqldiff
<Mmike> postoji
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> sto bi diffao?
<Mmike> schemu ili podatke?
<ivoks> podatke
 * ivoks se ubio u teretani danas
<hbogner> o ivoks kad si krenuo u teretanu?
<ivoks> imam ju u zgradi
<budz0r> tu sve neki brijachi na zdravo! :)
<ivoks> besplatno za stanare
<budz0r> pa to je odlichno!
<ivoks> ono, kak dobis parking mjesto, dobijes i kljuc za teretanu
<ivoks> cuj ovog s ch
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> pc pro je napravio test
<ivoks> i svi su na jedan dan presli na ubuntu u redakciji
<ivoks> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/11/running-pc-pro-on-ubuntu-the-verdict/
<ivoks> i sve bi bilo super da za mail server nemaju exchange
<edo79> sale ping
<jelly-home> ivoks: nisu oni imali problema sa Exchangeom nego sa Evolutionom; Outlook 2003 ili 2007 pod cxofficeom rade manje-vise ok
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa da, mailom, krivo sam se izrazio
<jelly-home> exchange je za SMB groupware dusu dao
<ivoks> http://static.oglasnik.hr/nekretnine/clanak/img/582_12.jpg
<ivoks> http://static.oglasnik.hr/nekretnine/clanak/img/582_2.jpg
<ivoks> ja trazim neku zamjenu za zimbru
<drj_cro> ma zimbra je skorz olcna 
<ivoks> olcna?
<dodobas> ivoks: zasto zamijenu?
<ivoks> nije mi sjela
<dodobas> a onaj evolution server nesto?
<ivoks> evolution server?
<drj_cro> da.zast zamjena?
<ivoks> ne volim to web sucelje
<ivoks> zelim plugin za evolution ili thunderbird
<drj_cro> oclna=slozis korisniku i zaboravis da postoji
<drj_cro> pa mozes sve iz konozle kaj ti treba
<drj_cro> a web sucelje ostaivs korisniku
<ivoks> ne govorim o administraciji
<ivoks> korisnicima se nije svidjelo web sucelje
<ivoks> bbl
<drj_cro> pa ja ih imam dosta na tome i niko jos nije se bunio na web sucelje. dapace odusevljeni su kaj im lici na autluk
<ivoks> himalaja raste 3cm na godinu
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<DominiCanes> ivoks od kud ti te stvari
<ivoks> pa mjere
<ivoks> postavili su aparaturu i mjere
<ivoks> indija se jos uvijek podvlaci pod aziju
<ivoks> bbl
<ivoks> They've also determined that the Himalayan Mountains are still growing higher, at a rate of about 2.4 in/6.1cm per year. That's twice as fast as previously thought.
<ivoks> http://www.extremescience.com/zoom/index.php/earth-records/79-mount-everest
<ivoks> Approximately 6,000 climbers have attempted the summit of Everest, but only 2,249 have made it. Over 200 people have died trying and of those, at least 120 bodies are still missing on the mountain.
<ivoks> a island se siri
<ivoks> svake godine je sve veci i veci
<ivoks> u 40 godina se rasiri za skoro 2 metra
<drj_cro> super dok na viasat historiu o enigmi i sifriranju
<Mmike> ivoks, gledas HRT2?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> gledao to vec danas
<SilverSpace> hebate invazija na italiju
<SilverSpace> iz afrike na siciliju
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> opet nemiri u egiptu
<rsedak> kaj se opet bune? ovaj put protiv vojske?
<ivoks> ekipa misli da samo zato sto se vlast promijenila, da ce place odmah ici gore :)
<rsedak> hehehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<ivoks> isto ko i kod nas :)
<rsedak> naivci
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> --skip-name-resolve
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<ivoks> poceli neredi i u iranu
<rsedak> znaci CIA je ipak uspjela .-)
<Mmike> jos da i vulkani pocnu rokat
<Mmike> dobro da imam pianino doma, za to mi ne treba nit internet niti struja :)
<ivoks> Will you be my Valentine and send me a Box of Chocolates for my Kissing Tree? (You'll get one too!) 
<ivoks> ovaj facebook... :)
<ivoks> yes no maybe
<Mmike> logrotate
<Mmike> kad rotira apache (ili neke druge logove)
<Mmike> prvo skopira file, i onda truncateira postojeci
<Mmike> medjutim, ako je log file velik i brzo se puni to znaci da mi neki logentryji nestaju
<Mmike> jel' ima neki nacin da to rijesim?
<Mmike> recimo, za postgres sam rijesio tako da sam ubio logrotate koji ubuntu slozi i pustio postgres da rotira logove
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> mislis da nestaju zapisi?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> cak ti man od logrotatea to kaze
<Mmike> ne vidim kako bi to rijesio bez da program koji logira bude svjestan toga
<Mmike> pa da on sam rotira logove
<ivoks> cek...
<ivoks> ako process dumpa u /var/log/nesto
<ivoks> logrotate mova /var/log/nesto u /var/log/nesto.0
<rsedak> zapravo nema gubljenja podataka
<ivoks> posalje HUP procesu
<ivoks> i onda proces salje opet u /var/log/nesto
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> sam sec
<ivoks> i onda logrotate zipa /var/log/nesto.0
<ivoks> izmedju muvanja i HUP-a proces salje u /var/log/nesto.0
<ivoks> jer output ide na inode, na na ime filea
<Mmike> copytruncate opcija
<Mmike>  Note that there
<Mmike>               is a very small time slice between copying the file and truncat‐
<Mmike>               ing it, so some logging data might be lost.
<ivoks> pa nemoj koristiti copytruncate
<ivoks> zasto bi to koristio?
<Mmike> pa zato sto neki servisi ne reagiraju na HUP kako spada
<ivoks> koji? :)
<ivoks> to je bug u servisu onda
<Mmike> pa
<rsedak> pa HUP se salje syslog-u odnosno syslog-ngu
<Mmike> rsedak, za one koji logiraju preko sysloga, kul
<rsedak> a onzna reagirati na HUP sasvim dobro :-)
<ivoks> rsedak: neki servisi sami pisu logove
<rsedak> tocno, samba, apache2
<Mmike> recimo, ubuntu ima postgres slozen tako da logrotate rotira logove sa copytruncate
<ivoks> apache se moze sloziti da pise na syslog
<ivoks> za sambu, iskreno, ne znam
<ivoks> znaci postgres je strgan :)
<Mmike> nope, strgan je ubuntu paket
<ivoks> jel mozes sloziti postgres da koristi syslog?
<Mmike> jeps
<ivoks> pa eto, to ti je izlaz
<Mmike> ali ne zelis to, zelis da on sam logira
<Mmike> tako sam i slozio sad
<Mmike> ubio sam logiranje kako je ubuntu to zamisilo i slozio postgres.conf da sam postgres rotira logove
<rsedak> ivoks: za sambu znam, ipak sam prije 6 godina drzao radionicu samba PDC+BDC sa LDAP primarni,sekundarni
<ivoks> zasto je paket strgan?
<rsedak> to smo drzali Miro i ja
<Mmike> pa zato sto koristi copytruncate
<ivoks> jel postgres kuzi HUP?
<Mmike> kuzi
<Mmike> al' ovo je bas nekak debiloidno slozeno
<ivoks> onda je bug u paketu, ne bi trebao koristiti copytruncate
<Mmike> budem bas probao posloziti to
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> jesi pogledao changelog?
<Mmike> od postgresa?
<ivoks> trebalo bi pisati da je logrotate promijenjen
<ivoks> changelog.Debian.gz
<ivoks> mozda je to zaostatak iz starijih verzija
<ivoks> znam lika koji odrzava postgress u debianu i ubuntu, pa ga mogu pitati ako je timestamp te promjene star
<ivoks> mozda je zaboravio na to
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne spominje se nista u vezi logrotatea
<ivoks> hm, da
<ivoks> changelog je samo za verziju 8.4 kod mene
<ivoks> dakle, taj je logrotate napravljen za neku stariju verziju
<ivoks> jel sve radi kako treba kada maknes copytruncate?
<Mmike> sekunda :)
<Mmike> tj, minuta, potrgalo mi se nest trece
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem vidjeti sad ovo s logrotatetom
<Mmike> o fuck i virtualke
<Mmike> jel' se moze nekako maknuti onaj rythmbox ispod sound-appleta?
<Mmike> tj, sound-ikone u indicator-applet-najvecem-smecu-ikad?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nemam pojma, nisam bas nesto upucen u desktop
<Mmike> ivoks: ne radi
<Mmike> maknuo sam copytruncate i dodao reload
<Mmike> medjutoa novi file je velik 0
<ivoks> dakle, postgres ne kuzi HUP?
<ivoks> ili reload u /etc/init.d/postgres ne radi nista pametno
<Mmike> postgres kuzi HUP
<Mmike> naime, tako mu reloadas logove i ino
<Mmike> ne znam sto /etc/init.d naprai
<Mmike> napravi
<Mmike> al' sam sad rekao kill -HUP
<Mmike> i nista se nije desilo
<Mmike> pretpostavljam zato sto je logiranje slozeno tako da postgres pise na stdout
<Mmike> a init.d skripta (ili sto vec) to preusmjeri u /var/log/....
<Mmike> umjesto da u postgres.confu pise gdje da logira
<Mmike> doduse, kad kazes posstgresu da rotira logove, onda se oni zovu po datumu
<Mmike> i nikad nemas postgres.log
<Mmike> nego postgres.2011-02-24-1225.log
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da je to tako slozeno zato sto mozes imati vise instanci postgresa s jednim paketom
<Mmike> pa ima onaj pg_cluster koji ti pomaze da imas vise postgresa
<ivoks> sumnjam da init.d redirecta logove
<ivoks> to jos nikad nisam vidio
<ivoks> otvori /etc/init.d/postgres pa pogledaj
<rijeka> 'večer svima!
<rijeka> imam problem: frendu je pao sustav W7 (ntfs) i sad hoće dignuti live linux da napravi backup diska (par foldera) kopiranjem starog diska na externi..
<rijeka> ali live ubuntu mu ne želi mountati stari disk..
<Mmike> kako se manifestira /ne zeli/ ?
<rijeka> ima li neko rješenje za to..
<Mmike> ivoks, mah... nije tako jednostavno
<Mmike> ivoks, init.d skripta includea /usr/share/postgres-common/init-functions (ili tako nekako)
<Mmike> u kojima je cudo
<Mmike> rijeka, vjerojatno ima, al' ne znam u cem je problem :)
<rijeka> aha, manifestira se, kako mi je preko tel objašnjeno, da mu reče ntfs disk failed to mount, inproper shutdown
<Mmike> rijeka, neka boota windowse7 u safe modu i nek ih shutdownira normalno
<ivoks> moze napraviti i fsck, ako se ne varam
<rijeka> to je već problem..
<rijeka> promjenio je matičnu i proc umeđuvremenu jer mu se činilo da je crkla matična
<ivoks> mislim da se moze mountat i read only
<rijeka> i sad nemože više dić W7
<rijeka> ok, hvala.. idem do njega vidit točnije što se dešava točnije.
<rijeka> pardon, ponavljam se..
<ivoks> pa moze on doci na irc preko live ubuntua
<ivoks> ili ti skupa s njim
<Mmike> e, pa fakat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> moze na net sa live CDa :)
<Mmike> zasto ja uvijek moram ispravljati GLUPE php stranice
<Mmike> zasto mi ne dopadne neki projekt koji je radio netko tko ZNA
<Mmike> al' je zabrijao na bicikl jer mu dosta kompjutera, recimo
<Mmike> pazi lika
<Mmike> ima datoteku /var/tmp/mysql.lock
<Mmike> tako, naime, serijalizira pristup bazi
<Mmike> ima cak i klasu, DbApstraction
<Mmike> (nije tipfeler)
<Mmike> koja u petlji pokusava do baze
<rijeka> ok, još jedna stvar.. dali ubuntu 10,04 mounta ntfs pri bootanju u live, ili moram ručno?
<ivoks> mounta se klikom
<ivoks> ali ako je filesystem coruptan, a je, onda se nece mountati niti klikom
<rijeka> ok tnx puno
<rijeka> javit ću vam kako je prošlo
<ivoks> tko je kupio auto?
<ivoks> auto se prodaje vec 2 mjeseca, nitko ga nije htio
<ivoks> i sad ga je netko kupio nakon sto sam vam rekao da se prodaje
<ivoks> priznaj, tko god da jesi!
<budz0r> da cujem!
<ivoks> budz0r place
<ivoks> cvili
<budz0r> :(
<ivoks> prijeti mi smrcu
<rsedak> ivoks: i sto si sad naucio?
<rsedak> btw koji auto? i za koje pare?
<ivoks> http://www.4kotaca.net/HR/oglas393209/Fiat-Grande-Punto-13-Multi-jet.htm
<sale> maloprije nam je, cini se, netko/nesto pojelo sve mysql konekcije na serveru
<sale> i think :-/
<budz0r> sale: ja :)
<sale> a, ok onda :-)
<budz0r> to je od bijesa!
<rsedak> ivoks: ja definitivno nisam , ja nisam na fiatima :-)
<rsedak> iako sam vozi oFiat Uno - dobar auto, to je bilo kad je litra benzina bila 3,5 kune :-)
<ivoks> ne znam tko je jer nije preko mene kupio
<rsedak> a cestarina od Popovace do Zagreba 9 kuna
<ivoks> sutra cu valjda saznati
<rsedak> saznac ces prije ili kasnije
<ivoks> nisam dugo bil u popovaci
<rsedak> uh moram pisati plan i program, a neda mi seeeeee
<ivoks> mogao bi vidjeti sto je s vinogradom
<rsedak> ivoks: pa dodji, iodemo na kavu it Neuro i ja :-)
<budz0r> ivoks: i onda fa posalji meni :)
<rsedak> Neuroa i ja smo susjedi :-) za ozbuiljno, djelimi pogled preko zivice :-)
<budz0r> *ga
<rsedak> ivoks: tman je za obrezati :-)
<rsedak> ivoks: i kad dolazis?
<ivoks> ma kaj ti je
<ivoks> idem na more :)
<budz0r> drustvo gibam u krpe, elen!
<ivoks> 'noc
<rsedak> budz0r: noc
<rsedak> ivoks: :-) drugi put te nebim zval :-) morat ces se sam pozvati :-)
<ivoks> budz0r: budes ga vidio u gradu, tablice su na netu :)
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nakon-257-dana-sletjeli-na--mars-/925521/
<ivoks> pa poludio bi :)
<rijeka> evo me nazad.. sredili smo comp, bilo je do cd-a, ub. 8 nije mountao disk, 10,04 je uredno prepoznao, spasili smo podatke.. hvala svima na pomoći
<ivoks> 8?
<ivoks> 8.04 nije imao ntfs na CD-u, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> odnosno, imao je stariju verziju :)
<rijeka> da, a momak nije imao novije verzije kod sebe..
<rijeka> sad smo to sredili..
<rijeka> momak zahvaljuje svima tu nazočnima..
<ivoks> laku noc
<rijeka> PS, na ubuntu live mu radi net a na W 7 ne radi
<rijeka> hehehe, koji OS..
<rijeka> bok, laku noć..
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-15
<obruT> ubuntu sux !
<dodobas> ubuntiše nemaju piše...
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> provokatori
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/mobile/triple-display-flip-phone-with-android.xhtml
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34277_107210032662268_100001198148685_57358_7644804_n.jpg
<ivoks> epic
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> pada snijeg
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pada snijeg
<MmikeMRMA> ha?
<MmikeMRMA> di?
<Neuromanc> snijeg je super
<MmikeMRMA> nnnnnah
<ivoks> kod mene, sredisce
<MmikeMRMA> kod mene je jos kisa, onak... JEEDVa bi se moglo snijegom to zvati
<MmikeMRMA> al' fino je oblacno
<MmikeMRMA> doduse, 1 je vani
<MmikeMRMA> al'
<MmikeMRMA> mozda, mozda
<MmikeMRMA> MOZDA nas zatrpa :)
<ivoks> na voglu sigurno pada snijeg
<ivoks> tam idem za vikend!
<ivoks> HTC Desire S
<ivoks> HTC Flyer
<ivoks> http://ow.ly/i/8cyH/original
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> neki s dobrom tastaturom
<obruT> Mmike: cim sam doso jucer doma sam uzeo flautu i isao probat onu bozicnu :) kad nabavim mikrofon snimim :)
<Mmike> obruT,  :)))))))))
<Mmike> obruT, Kuul! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: si vidio snijeg?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> tj :(
<ivoks> pa kod mene je mecava
<ivoks> vec je i trava pobijelila
<ivoks> obruT: gle lika: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_6Jp9HQRY
<ivoks> spustio se niz branu :)
<ivoks> je da je goofy, al ajde
<obruT> prokleti dzabalebaros
<obruT> btw. i ja sam goofy :P
<obruT> a i cini mi se da goofija ima vise nego regulara :)
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> uvijek ima vise nespretnih nego spretnih :)
<ivoks> salim se
<ivoks> broj goofya je narastavo otkako su se cure pocele zanimati za sport :)
<Mmike> a kavina?
<Mmike> lavina
<Mmike> lovina :)
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> kenjser? :)
<ivoks> BOEING NOVIM ČUDOM NADMAŠIO PRVI SUPERJUMBO   
<ivoks> a sta ga ovaj jutarnji kenja
<ivoks> superjumbo prevozi vise putnika
<obruT> u lavinozno podrucje ne ides, ako ides ides s ekipom, svi imate lavinske primoredajnike, lavinske sonde, a i par lopata...
<ivoks> a ovaj, iako je duzi, prevozi manje
<ivoks> svaki ima svoju lopatu
<ivoks> recco
<ivoks> krunicu
<ivoks> kuran
<ivoks> i davidovu zvijezdu
<obruT> i naravno, podrucje se prelazi jedan po jedan
<ivoks> i nikad iznad nekoga
<ivoks> jer ako odrezes komad iznad kompica
<ivoks> urgh...
<obruT> i kad jednog pokupi, prati se di je zadnje vidjen - i di su mu stvari koje je lavina eventualno odnijela sa sobom
<ivoks> tamo postavis kriz
<obruT> jedan prati za druge lavine, a ostali idu u potragu...
<ivoks> a stvari ukrades
<drj_cro> lol U2-Ramo,Ramo Druze moj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25TdnwKwtQo&feature=related
<Mmike> :))))))))))00
<Mmike> jel' gledao netko 127 sati?
<ivoks> Zrakoplov je dug 72,73 metra i visok 124,45 metara
<ivoks> nevjerojatno ovi nasi novinari
<obruT> ramo ramo je legendarna stvar
<obruT> mnogo neki visok avijon :)
<Mmike> mrzim perl
<obruT> nemoj tako :)
<ivoks> pa ova nokia jos uvijek pada
<ivoks> ajde, bar je usporilo
<ptlo_> http://nokiaplanb.com/ http://nokiaplanc.com/ http://nokiapland.com/ http://nokiaplane.com/ http://nokiaplanf.com/
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> jesi vidio ovaj zadnji?
<ivoks> presao misem preko slike? :)
<ptlo_> hahaha nisam
<ivoks> nemojte nikome reci...
<ivoks> http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/427/original-recipe/recipe
<ivoks> kak se kaze obrt na engleskom?
<ptlo_> sole proprietorship
<ptlo_> nije prijevod ali je najblizi ekvivalent
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> ne, nije to
<ivoks> to je firma u kojoj si ti jedini vlasnik
<ivoks> ovo je trade ili tako nesto
<ptlo_> zato rekoh da nije prijevod ali je najblizi ekvivalent
<ptlo_> aha to ne znam
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si imao obrt i radio za drugu firmu?
<Mmike> ivoks, imao d.o.o. i bio zaposlen u drugoj firmi
<Mmike> jedno kratko vrijeme
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> da, to znam da se moze
<Mmike> ne vise
<Mmike> mislim da se od 1.1. vise to ne smije, trgovacko drustvo ne smije postojati bez zaposlenih
<Mmike> al' nisam 100% oko toga
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek imam firmu bez zaposlenih
<ivoks> pa mora prvo zaradjivati da bi imala zaposlene :)
<Mmike> e, provjeri, mozda si u velikom sranju zbog toga
<Mmike> to prije nije bio bed
<ivoks> znas kaj
<Mmike> morao si jedino placati si doprinose (zdravstveno i mirovinsko), ako ti vec ne placa netko drugi
<ivoks> nemas pojma koje sam ja silovanje prosao u zadnjih godinu dana
<ivoks> ak mi dodje inspekcija il nesto, nagurat cu im kajak u supak
<Mmike> znaci, radis u firmi A, zaposlen za stalno, imas firmu B, vlasnik si i direktor. Nisi morao placati nista jer ti firma A vec placa to sve.
<Mmike> E, al' od 1.1. mislim da to vise ne mozes. 
<Mmike> Al' veli,m treba provjeriti, fakat neznam, ti debili to mijenjaju svako malo
<Mmike> pa donesu zakon koji se primjenjuje RETROAKTIVNO
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa ako sam vlasnik onda ne moram placati mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> samo sam vlasnik
<ptlo_> ono sto mmike govori je da od 1.1. (mozda) vise ne mozes imati doo bez ijednog zaposlenog
<ptlo_> to nema veze sa vlasnistvom
<ivoks> ja nisam htio biti direktor, ali usrani zakon je rekao da moram biti direktor kao 50%ni vlasnik
<ivoks> ma jasno mi je o cemu govori
<ptlo_> zasto bi vlasnik morao biti direktor?
<ptlo_> pa imas gomilu firmi kojima vlasnik i direktor nisu ista osoba
<ptlo_> 99% firmi u hrvatskoj krsi taj zakon, ako zaista postoji
<ptlo_> tj tu odredbu
<Mmike> ivoks, moras, ako ti vec netko ne placa to
<Mmike> znaci, imas firmu A, vlasnik si (i direktor), al' NISI zaposlen u firmi A.
<Mmike> nisi zaposlen nigdje
<Mmike> E, firm A mora direktoru placati mirovinsko+zdravstveno
<ivoks> ma zaposlen sam u drugoj firmi
<Mmike> ptlo_, cekcek, ne kuzim te bas
<ivoks> nije to problem
<Mmike> ivoks, onda te boli kufer. Tj, bolio te kufer do 1.1 :)
<ivoks> http://www.zakon.hr/z/412/Zakon-o-trgova%C4%8Dkim-dru%C5%A1tvima
<ivoks> ajmo vidjeti
<ptlo_> direktor u velikoj firmi je netko koga je vlasnik (ili vlasnici) zaposlio da vodi firmu
<ptlo_> ocito je da to ne mora biti ista osoba
<Mmike> ptlo_, tako je. I taj direktor ne mora biti zaposlen u toj firmi.
<ivoks> nisam nista nasao o zaposlenicima
<ivoks> tj., da mora biti zaposlenih
<Mmike> Ako taj direktor nije zaposlen nigdje, onda mu firma u kojoj je zaposlen mora placati doprinose.
<ivoks> http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/ptanje-za-racunovodu-doo-moze-obavljati-djelatnost-i-bez-zaposlenika-165094.aspx
<ivoks> te mogu obavljati članstvo u upravi bez zasnovanoga radnog odnosa
<ivoks> Međutim, članovi upravi koji nisu zaposleni u istom društvu te također nisu zaposleni, odnosno nisu obvezno osigurani po nekoj drugoj osnovi obvezni su se osigurati.
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> znaci da smo ovom drugom direktoru trebali isplacivati mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> :]
<Mmike> Ako je nezaposlen bio, onda da.
<ptlo_> dvojica ste u firmi, zasto ste obojica direktori pobogu?
<ptlo_> bas vam se da komplicirati? :)
<ivoks> ne znam tocno koji je njegov status jer je u biti drzavljanin kanade
<ivoks> ptlo_: a jebiga
<ivoks> kaj se crobex oporavlja?
<ivoks> skocio za 500 bodova u zadnja 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da to nema veze, ako ima radnu dozvolu u .hr onda se tretira kao da je hrvacki radnik
<Mmike> a ako nema radnu dozvolu u .hr nisam siguran da smije biti direktor u .hr
<ivoks> a ako nema?
<Mmike> a neznam :)
<ivoks> to ga nitko nije trazio
<ivoks> trazili su ga osobnu :)
<ivoks> to ima, jer je drzavljanin i HR i CAN
<ivoks> previse zakona
<ivoks> precesto se mijenjaju
<ivoks> sve je neka dogma
<ivoks> sve me tak frustrira
<ivoks> pustite ljude da rade, uberite porez i super svima
<ivoks> naravno, porez treba i smanjiti jer ovako si debil ako imas svoju firmu, a radis sve po zakonima
<ivoks> kak vani pada!
<ptlo_> u jebate
<ptlo_> a ja kave dogovarao
<ptlo_> tak mi i treba
<obruT> ijao   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdVR3CkjfcQ
<ivoks> haha prek kuce
<obruT> nisam nikad letio sa skijama... uvijek samo zatrcavanje
<obruT> ovo bi bilo zakon, samo s manjim krilom pa kombinirat let sa klizanjem po padini
<obruT> ima ekipe koja ide s malo boljim padobranima tak, skija i onda preko skoka samo preleti :)
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExtFkCGeVYk
<ivoks> znas tko radi ta odijela?
<obruT> ne znam ko proizvodi, znam tko ih je izmislio
<obruT> ali za to trebas imat mnoooogo sati normalnih padobraskih skokova
<ivoks> jedna firma iz zagreba
<obruT> pecnik ih je izmislio
<ivoks> e, pa oni i rade
<obruT> ovo s glajdom je nesto sto cu radit kad se vratim letenju, ovo s ovim odjelom, sumnjam
<ivoks> ovo je njihova snimka
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4
<obruT> inace sam na jednom paragliding eventu gledao uzivo frajera s wingsuitom kak skace iz motornog zmaja
<obruT> na poprilicno maloj visini je izvuko padobran
<ivoks> pogledaj ovu snimku
<ivoks> lik leti kroz klanac
<obruT> meni je jedna od najdrazih snimaka kad frajer preleti kraj nekog grebena na nekoj planini, a ono planinari hodaju :)
<obruT> ima snimka iz perspektive planinara - proletio covjek :)
<obruT> u biti sam vidio vec ovaj snimak, sad se sjecam scena :)
<ivoks> presavrseno
<ivoks> http://phoenix-fly.com/
<ivoks> Robert is the director, owner, lead wingsuit designer and test pilot of Phoenix-Fly.
<ivoks> test pilot :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ako je drzavljanin .hr onda se odnose .hr zakoni na njega, sto znaci da ako nije radio u .hr morali ste mu placati doprinose. Al' to platis, birjem, i sve 5.
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> Howard...
<ivoks> stavim na face lik na design onog telefona s 3 ekrana
<ivoks> i u filmu pricaju o umjetnosti
<ivoks> i sad lik komentira kak svi mogu biti umjetnici, da to uopce nije problem
<ivoks> a lik svira violinu znas kak... presavrseno
<ivoks> osim toga napisao je dobar dio openldapa :)
<ivoks> Howard Chu (Chief Architect)
<ivoks> Mmike: s time da ne znam s cime cemo platiti jer nismo skoro nis zaradili :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jos nismo ni trazili povrat PDV-a... ostali smo ga kao predujam
<ivoks> a taj PDV je veci od doprinosa koji bi trebali platiti
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> temperatura vani se spustila
<SilverSpace> zahladilo
<Mmike> ivoks, sve znam :/
<Mmike> ivoks, ja bio duzan nekih 6k kuna poreza raznih. I dodjem tamo, i cekam malo jer je teta bila na telefonu. I lurkam na monitor, a ova razgovara s vlasnicom obrta koji ima 1.200.000 kuna poreznog duga!
<Mmike> i slusam kak prica 'pa cujte, jel' mozete bar po 20k kuna mjesecno placati, to bi vec bilo super' :)
<Mmike> i onda dodjem ja, ova otvori mene 'u kompjuteru' i onak 'pih, 6k kuna'
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nisi trazio da ti oprosti tih 'pih, 6k kuna'
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> imam tablicu sa cca 2.5M redaka
<Mmike> ima kopozitni primarni kljuc nad 3 kolone: integer i dva varchara
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam imao 20k svojevremeno
<ivoks> a drzavna poduzeca dugovala duplo od toga :)
<Mmike> UPDATE koji updateira JEDAN REDAK traje izmedju 0.005 i 500 sekundi. Zakaj traje 500 ponekad?!
<ivoks> i onak, lud zbunjenog
<Mmike> I naravno, ovaj zalocka tablicu (myisam), i sve stane.
<Mmike> ivoks, a znam... ja se nazalost ne mogu vaditi na to da radim s drzavom :)
<Mmike> kupio sam pre lose indijske orascice u intersparu
<ivoks> slow query?
<Mmike> pa da, al' zakaj je sloq?
<Mmike> slow?
<Mmike> nema pisanja po drugim bazama, pa da su ubile disk
<Mmike> nema niceg drugog na stroju, to je stats server za logrotation
<Mmike> ima 10ak tablica koje sluze samo da webalizer i ini alati znaju kad sta moraju napraviti
<Mmike> i cesto stvar radi ok, SELECTovi neki su spori jer je frontend prema logrotatorima debilno slozen
<Mmike> kad se log rotira, prvo ide INSERT u tu tablicu, onda se desava scp/mv/cp/gzip logova, i nakon toga ide UPDATE tog istog retka, po PKju
<Mmike> i taj UPDATE za popizdit nekad....
<ivoks> ne znam...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> moras istraziti :)
<Mmike> njanjanja :)
<obruT> ovo se zove neodrzavani stroj....  3:10PM  up 1152 days, 22 mins, 2 users, load averages: 6.02, 6.01, 6.00
<hbogner> mrzim flash
<ivoks> 1152 dana?
<ivoks> BSD?
<hbogner> kad odem na stranicu na kojoj mi je flash reloada cjelu webs tranicu a kad idem na dio bez flasha samo lagano prebaci na taj dio bez onog white splasha
<ivoks> obruT: BSD? solaris?
<obruT> FreeBSD 6.2
<hbogner> i kad iz tog flasha napravim animirani gif sve super, samo kaj ej animirani gif zrnat
<obruT> asterisk i par djijda se vrti gore
<ivoks> linux prije 2.4.2 bi resetirao uptime svakih ~500 dana
<Mmike> mike@koka:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  15:14:54 up 216 days,  5:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.16, 0.13, 0.13
<Mmike> bilo i 800 dana
<Mmike> samo sto su seljeni strojevi u drugu sistemsalu :)
<obruT> jedini bed mi je sad sto sam zaboravio root password na tom stroju :P
<ivoks>  15:17:34 up 70 days, 14:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.14, 0.11, 0.09
<ivoks> to je VM :)
<ivoks>  15:17:54 up 6 days, 21:59,  4 users,  load average: 0.58, 0.40, 0.39
<ivoks> laptop
<hbogner> 15:19:02 up 245 days,  6:56,  1 user,  load average: 1.01, 1.07, 1.03
<hbogner> sdamo mi nije jasno zasto je 1.01
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> top?
<hbogner> htop
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-rijeci-poginuo-22godisnjak-jurio-pa-se-zabio-u-nepropisno-parkirani-kamion/538011.aspx
<Mmike> brate
<Mmike> fino se razvalio
<ivoks> nadam se da vam to nisu linuxi s tolikim uptimeom :)
<hbogner> jesu
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> debiani oldstableovi
<Mmike> s custom kernelom
<hbogner> ovo moje je 8.04
<ivoks> 4.4G	memcached.log
<ivoks> ups... :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> pa kaj imas verbose log upaljen? :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Who cares about the people involved in projects like Qt and Meego? They are just a bunch of losers, they are mobile developers so they should be using Mono anyway. 
<Mmike> tak sam ja isao gledati na 20ak servera koji imaju memcached koji slusa na 0.0.0.0 i pristupljiv je iz svijeta
<ivoks> ptlo_: ^
<Mmike> odakle se sve spajaju klijenti, pa da mozemo firewall sloziti kako spada
<Mmike> i upalio logiranje konekcija na iptablesima
<Mmike> popizdilo sve :)
<ivoks> zasto bi netko imao otvoren memchace prema svijetu?
<ivoks> cache
<Mmike> a eto :)
<Mmike> netko je sjebao pri instalaciji
<obruT> super je otvorit memcached prema svijetu :)
<obruT> pogotovo ako unutra drzis sessione i tako to :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> nemre bit na 127.0.0.1
<Mmike> jer onda nagios nemre do njega :)
<obruT> aha :)
<Mmike> i na 100njak strjoeva je slozeno kak spada, ovih 20ak, jebiga 'pobjeglo' nekom :)
<Mmike> i reko, sad cemo mi to za cas, iptables log ovo ono
<Mmike> kak su umrli strojevi :)
<ivoks> nemre nagios do njega? :)
<ivoks> jao jao
<obruT> vis, ja sam uvijek mislio da nadzor i backup trebaju ici preko posebne mreze :)
<obruT> odnosno "interni" nadzor
<obruT> mora biti uvijek vanjski koji ce gledat dostupnost usluga
<obruT> Mmike: nagios preko memcacheta radi statistike ili ?
<Mmike> obruT, jok, za to imas munin
<obruT> zasto se onda nagios spaja na memcached ?
<Mmike> nagios ti veli jel' memcached radi i kol'ko konekcija je zauzeto
<Mmike> munin se vrti lokalno na stroju
<Mmike> tj, vrti se munin-node
<Mmike> i on skuplja sa servisa koji su na stroju countere
<obruT> pa ja ne bi nikad radio to tak da nagios izvana provjerava dal memcached radi :)
<Mmike> a onda munin proalzi svakih 5 minuta po munin-nodeovima i skuplja
<Mmike> pa nemres drugacije :)
<Mmike> nagios se vrti na stroju di je monitoring :)
<obruT> kak nemres :)
<Mmike> i onda se svakih toliko (kak mu kazes) spoji na stroj i pita
<obruT> jes ti cuo za snmp ? :)
<Mmike> ssh jel' radi, httpd jel' radi, mysql jel' radi, mysql replikacija, jel' radi
<ivoks> ne ne ne
<ivoks> cak postoji i nagios plugin za takve stvari
<obruT> Mmike: obicno imas interni daemon koji provjerava procese, a nagios njega pita za stanje sustava
<ivoks> imas nagios plugin koji cuci na stroju i provjerava servise
<obruT> ja bih nagiosu da da izvana direktno monitorira samo procese koji moraju biti izvana dostupni
<ivoks> a nagios monitor se spaja na taj 'plugin'
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> pa, nemam pojma zasto to tu tako nije slozeno
<Mmike> vjerojatno arhaicni razlozi
<ivoks> ili ne znanje
<Mmike> uglavnom, nagios se spaja na svaki stroj
<Mmike> dvojim da je neznanje :)
<Mmike> 10 godina postojanja, milijarda svega, da ne znaju davno bi propali :)
<ivoks> nagios se treba spajati samo na servise koji moraju biti otvoreni vani
<obruT> mi imamo i nagios i zenoss i oba prate sve zivo i nezivo, ali se izvana drito spajaju samo na stvari koje moraju biti izvana dostupni
<Mmike> doduse, imaju gafova - recimo, memcache plugin za nagios je provjeravao zauzece memorije, i onda alertao ako je preko 70%
<Mmike> sto je debilana
<Mmike> jer zelis da ti memcached zauzme svu memoriju koju si mu dao
<ivoks> pa konfiguriraj plugin pobogu :)
<ivoks> obruT: zenoss?
<obruT> da, zanimljiv komad softvera
<ivoks> obruT: jel to onaj koji stavi NOPASSWD u sudoers i spaja se na portove kao root? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :) kao, to je easy task :)
<ivoks> naime, to je bio razlog zasto zenoss nije zavrsio u debianu i ubuntuu
<obruT> ne bih znao, nisam konfigurirao servis, samo agente na koje se spaja
<ivoks> naprosto je neprihvatljiv sa sigurnosnog aspekta
<Mmike> kre hvali zenoss na sva zvona... nisam probao nikad
<ivoks> bar je tako bilo
<Mmike> a, nagios plugin za memcached ne mozes samo tako 'konfigurirati'
<Mmike> jer je debilno napisan
<Mmike> plus, memcached ti ne daje u svom statusu kako je kofiguriran glede max konekcija
<Mmike> pa moras 'rukom' napisati - alertaj kad ih ima preko 2500
<ivoks> ma joj... naravno da moze :)
<ivoks> imas nagios nrpe na stroju
<ivoks> i on ce izvrsiti sto god treba :)
<ivoks> pa i grepati memcached.conf :)
<obruT> cak sam napisao gnome toolbar aplikaciju koja se spaja na zenoss i za strojeve u mojoj nadleznosti crta zeleno ili crveno :)
<ivoks> obruT: open sourcaj :)
<obruT> ivoks: da se u medjuvremenu api nije promjenio, mozda i bih :P
<obruT> na gnome strani, ne na zenoss
<obruT> al mogo bi se opet poigrat s tim
<obruT> cak i nije veliko, 66 linija koda
<ivoks> kaj mislite, jel previse caja stetno?
<ivoks> al pravog caja; crni i zeleni
<ivoks> bez meda
<obruT> ivoks: ne bi trebalo, nisam nigdje citao da je stetno
<obruT> ja pijem po 3-4 salice dnevno, evo nist mi nije :)
<ivoks> Green tea in excessive amounts can lead to liver or kidney damage
<ivoks> As for caffeine, black tea contains the most caffeine and green tea the least
<obruT> sta su excessive amounts ?
<obruT> pa nes pit hektolitar caja dnevno :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<obruT> ja ih inace pijem bez icega
<ivoks> pise samo da 8 salica nece nikome stetiti
<obruT> eventualno malo limuna, uz crni mi to bude ok kombinacija
<ivoks> Tea has half the amount of caffeine than coffee and far less than coke, nevertheless, too much of a good thing CAN cause insomnia and nervousness. 
<obruT> bez secera i sladila se brzo naviknes
<ivoks> pa pijem ga umjesto vode
<obruT> sto se tice insomnije, to nije nist cudno
<ivoks> recimo 5-6 salica dnevno
<dodobas> hehe http://i.imgur.com/Nj9zn.jpg
<obruT> 5-6 salica dnevno nije bed, ali to je premalo tekucine za jedan dan
<obruT> uz to jos rokni litru vode barem, uz sportske aktivnosti jos litru
<ivoks> procitao sam negdje da je 8 salica vode dnevno mit
<ivoks> da treba piti koliko ti treba, tijelo samo trazi
<obruT> vode treba pit koliko treba da :)
<obruT> meni treba :)
<obruT> jao, idem uskoro na penjanje u dvoranu nakon faking duuugo vremena, veselim se ko malo dijete
<obruT> kvragu, mrzim NX, ali izgleda da ce mi trebat na jednom stroju
<Mmike> freeNX?
<obruT> isti vrag :P
<Mmike> to je onaj neki desktop sharing ovo ono?
<obruT> nesto ko rdesktop
<Mmike> ivoks,  ja imam bed s time, ne kuzim da sam zedan. Pa prodje cijeli dan da nisam kap vode popio. Popijem 2 kave, recimo, i eventualno pivce navecer.
<Mmike> Pa mi android buci sad da moram pit vodu :)
<obruT> i vidim da je zadnja verzija freenx-a izasla 2008 sto nije bas neka sreca
<obruT> Mmike: stavi bocu vode kraj sebe i neces imat problema s tim
<obruT> moram bacit pogled na neatx
<obruT> al obzirom da je to napravio google, vjerojatno spijunira :P
<obruT> kitu, nist ni od toga
<obruT> najveci nedostatak opensource projekata sto ih dosta umre prije neke normalne verzije
<obruT> pa se snadji druze
<obruT> ono sto valja ode u komercijalu...
<Mmike> osim apacheja
<Mmike> i mysqla
<Mmike> i postgresa
<Mmike> i tako :)
<obruT> ovaj mysql bode u oci :P
<obruT> ide mi na zivce sto taj glupi NX odma instalira neke ssh kljuceve
<obruT> fakat je najbolje sto se nudi i onda takve pizdarije
<Mmike> proftpd je govno
<ptlo_> Mmike, drzi pokraj sebe shalicu / chasu
<ptlo_> pa ces svako malo cugati
<ptlo_> aha vec je obruT isto to rekao :)
<ptlo_> dok ja proparsam sve
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> idem si slozit to bas
 * ptlo_ je unajmio watercooler
<ptlo_> hladna voda za pit
<ptlo_> i vruca voda za chaj 
<ptlo_> sad pijem par litara tekucine vise dnevno nego prije
<ptlo_> (kad sam samo za rucak i ako sam si slucajno donio bocu necega na posao)
<Mmike> i jel' se osjecas bolje?
<ptlo_> pa, manje sam gladan
<ptlo_> i zanimljivijie mi je kad imam chaj za piti
<ptlo_> lijepo se naslonim u stolac, uzmem chaj i tako, minutica pauze
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> kul :)
 * Mmike ima tajni recept za kokakolu :)
<ptlo_> przeni secer, secer i mineralna :P
<ptlo_> samo mi jos treba da se gaziranim sokovima nacajam danima :)
<hbogner> Mmike, odes u ducan, das novce i uzmes kokakolu
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako imaš recept za cocacolu onda vise nije tajni
<Mmike> ma citao negdje da je procurilo na internet
<Mmike> pa naso google cache stranice
<drac0> zdravo
<drac0> kanalisti
<hbogner> o drac0nist
<drac0> oy hbogner
<drac0> SilverSpace, ping
 * Mmike popio 3 case vode vec
<Mmike> i sad mi se pisa za popizdit stalno
<chaky> drac0: osjecam se kao silver
<drac0> aj da si popio pivu
<drac0> ovako nis
<drac0> chaky, LOL
<drac0> chaky, al istina richard se kilavi uzas
<chaky> a znam
<drac0> chaky, vozio sam nightly cm7 par dana al jos je bugoviti
<chaky> ja nisam
<drac0> ma cekam defrost 7
<chaky> eee
<drac0> a nikako docekat, vec i licim na SilverSpacea :D
<chaky> LOL
<drac0> a onaj gingervillian mi je koma, cisti aosp
<drac0> chaky, si cuo da ipak nisu otkazali sgu :)
<chaky> nemoj mi reci
<drac0> daaaa :)
<chaky> odlicno!!!
<drac0> nastavit ce dalje, barem jos 2 sezone pa ce vidjeti
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> samo moraju malo ubrzati pricu
<drac0> indeed
<drac0> i oni se kilave ko richard
<Mmike> gdje da vidim s cime mi chrome otvara koju datoteku nakon sto ju skinem?
<chaky> Torcida slavila u Dubrovniku, http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=6022&list=26208&element=423049
<chaky> nije moja fotografija :)
<drac0> chaky, vozim eviollet manu kernel vec 2-3 mj. predobar je, 2-4 mAh guta kad je ekran zgasen ;)
<chaky> drac0: ooo, e nisam nikada dirao kernel
<chaky> stabilno to?
<drac0> nego sta
<drac0> cek bacim ti link
<chaky> ajde
<drac0> chaky, evo pa prouci malo, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883598
<chaky> thanks, pogledat cu
<drac0> ja koristim ovaj manu 1.3 kernel, havs-axi-cfs
<drac0> opako produzi bateriju
<drac0> a ima zgodnih ficura
 * drac0 ide zdrmat jednu jaku tursku kahvu :)
<chaky> drac0: ja gledam kako bi stavio alpharev, da imam S-OFF. Gledao sam vodic na youtube, sve gotovo za par minuta, a samo trebas stisnut enter. Isto kao s unrevoked.
 * ivoks ne pije kave vise
<ivoks> vi ste jos uvijek na defrostu?
<chaky> ja jesam
<chaky> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/gain-s-off-on-htc-desire-gsm-with-alpharev-1-8-custom-hboot/
<ivoks> ja sam presao na... ne znam kak se zove
<ivoks> al ima 2.3.2
<chaky> ja cu cekati defrost 7
<ivoks> koji auto
<ivoks> pazi ovo:
<ivoks> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/182686_10150105552864090_576244089_6044511_2680436_n.jpg
<ivoks> to je krov
<ivoks> 3 daske i 2 para skija
<ivoks> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180855_10150105552759090_576244089_6044509_1777207_n.jpg
<ivoks> gepek
<Mmike> nema vise sunove jave u mavericku/
<ivoks> i jos ima mjesta za:
<ivoks> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180906_10150105553114090_576244089_6044514_779251_n.jpg
<ivoks> covjece ne ljuti se pri 160km/h
<hbogner> ivoks, to je pictionary koliko ja vidim
<ivoks> ne vidis dobro
<hbogner> a nee
<ivoks> to je samo kutija
<hbogner> da, nije mi se slika ucitala do kraja :D
<ivoks> igraju covjece ne ljuti se
<hbogner> nije mi se ucitao doljnji dio slike
<hbogner> stalo je ispod njegove ruke
<Mmike> ima sunove jave, u partner repoima
<ivoks> e, pitanje...
<ivoks> zakaj piloti imaju kacige?
<ivoks> kaj, kad se sruse, da ne razbiju glavu?
<ptlo_> jos bolje pitanje je ...
<ptlo_> zasto su kamikaze piloti imali kacige?
<ptlo_> evo jednog od odgovora: http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/541
<ptlo_> a evo i http://www.airspacemag.com/need-to-know/NEED-helmets.html
<ivoks> ne, nisu imali kacige
<ivoks> u 2. svjetskom ratu piloti nisu imali kacige
<ivoks> i moje je pitanje zasto su odjednom poceli svi nositi kacige
<ivoks> ono sto su imali u 2. svjetskom ratu je bilo sasvim dovoljno
<ptlo_> pa, citaj drugi link
<drac0> chaky, ne razumijem ovo za s-off, pa sta nemas vec sad s-off*
<drac0> ivoks, koji ti rom vozis, neki ginger?
<Mmike> kaciga pilotu ne sluzi da mu stiti glavu
<ivoks> ptlo_: ne, nisam zadovoljan objasnjenjem
<ivoks> meni je jasno da im treba display, komunikacija, itd...
<ivoks> ali ne moraju zbog toga imati kacigu od 10kg
<ivoks> uostalom, never mind... sjetio sam se dobrog razloga zasto je dobro imati kacigu
<ptlo_> da im zadrzi mozak prilikom 4g vratolomija :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> da ga ne vide? :)
<ivoks> kacige su uvedene kada su skuzili da piloti razbiju glavu pri iskakanju s padobranom
<ptlo_> citation needed
<ivoks> pa evo, mos mene citirat :)
<ptlo_> autoritet si za puno stvari, ali nekako sumnjam da je vojno zrakoplovstvo jedna od njih :)
<ptlo_> sjetio sam se ja prvo padobranaca
<ivoks> joj, da samo znas
<ptlo_> al to nema smisla
<ptlo_> kaciga te ne stiti od toga da si strgas vrat
<ivoks> ma naravno
<ivoks> isto kao i kaciga na motoru ili na skijanju
<ptlo_> sto je moguce ako sletis na drvo (ili ako se jako sjebes cak i na polju)
<ivoks> nece ti spasiti zivot
<ivoks> ali ce sprijeciti sivanje
<ivoks> :)
<ptlo_> al ces bit lijep les?
<ptlo_> :-)
<ptlo_> eh sad
<ptlo_> jel oni nose kacigu od 10kg stalno zato da bi u slucaju da moraju skociti i biti padobranci i u slucaju da doskacu na zajeban teren i u slucaju da je teren dovoljno malo zajeban da im kaciga posluzi, ali ne previse gdje im ionako nema spasa ....
<Mmike> koja je razlika izmedju kacige i sljema? :)
<ptlo_> ili zbog one elektronike itd :-)
<ptlo_> Mmike, sljem ne pokriva oci?
<ptlo_> ili pokriva ako si vitez :)
<Mmike> nema razlike, to su sinonimi
<ivoks> sljem nema spuzvu i pokriva samo tjeme
<ivoks> serem :)
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> cek bas idem anica konzultirat
<ptlo_> daj ga usput konzultiraj i za lajkanje
<ivoks> joj ti i anic
<ptlo_> da vidimo koliko je relevantan u 21. st
<ptlo_> danas vidio prsate hostese u arena centru sa uskim majicama sa natpisom "Lajkaj me"
<ptlo_> i sto da si covjek misli
<ptlo_> nisam skuzio sta su uopce prodavale
<ivoks> opalis ju po guzici
<ptlo_> (samo sam produzio dalje, naravno)
<Mmike> jeps, sinonimi
<ivoks> i velis da si mislio da pise 'opali me'
<Mmike> sjecam se kad je unprofor bio tu
<Mmike> vojska njihova, jel
<Mmike> pa su ih zvali svi 'plave kacige'
<Mmike> kaciga i sljem je isti kufer
<ptlo_> vojska unproforova?
<ptlo_> vojska united nations protection force -ova?
<Mmike> k'o avion i zrakoplov
<ptlo_> led diona much?
<Mmike> odo pisat i jest
<Mmike> brb
<ptlo_> err led dioda
<ptlo_> ne diona :)
<ptlo_> dobar tek
<ivoks> http://www.aukcije.hr/item.php?id=1281420
<ivoks> malo udubljen na vrhu. 
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> sms poruka :)
<Mmike> vojska unproforova :)
<ptlo_> e sms poruka je dobra
<ivoks> http://www.aukcije.hr/item.php?id=1389003
<ivoks> kaj se ovo smije prodavati?
<SilverSpace> znakovlje hrvatske vojske se ne smije prodavati
<SilverSpace> ili to samo vrijedi za ordenje
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran
<SilverSpace> morao bi pitat frenda
<ptlo_> a gle, mozda je to lik koji proizvodi te oznake
<ptlo_> pa mu HV nije platio
<SilverSpace> evo kaj se kod njega moze naci http://staretinarnica.com/
<ptlo_> pa sad ima 1000 komada kojih se mora rijesiti
<ptlo_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da je reko da se trenutne oznake i ordenje ne smije 
<SilverSpace> kad ce neki tablet kaj vredi
<drac0> sta ce tebi starome prdonji tablet?
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> oo drac0 
<SilverSpace> od kad tu cucis
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> od kad sam te pingao hebate, kaj si slijep
<drac0> baterija se paca ono odavno vec :)
<drac0> trebali bi se dogovoriti kad da to rjesimo
<SilverSpace> sad si naso kad pada snjeg
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebali bi
<drac0> hebate kaj da ti ju doma dostavim s pol kile boskarina ispod peke?
<SilverSpace> kljucna rijec
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> hebiga kad sam nepokretan
<drac0> ma sve 5
<drac0> ima cajta
<ivoks> ova indijska serija na hrt1
<ivoks> AAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE koje smece
<ivoks> najradje bi presao na 11.04
<ivoks> samo zato da mogu normalno prozor resizat
<ivoks> ovo s jednim pixelom za resize me ubija
<drac0> ivoks, bas zgodno za zivce jel :)
<drac0> dok ga napiknes poludis
<drac0> ovi su na istom serveru :)
<ptlo_> e da, dakle, dobio ssd jucer; ludo brza stvar
<ptlo_> nisam jos kak se spada benchmarkao jer sad zongliram sa 2 diska na main laptopu na koji ide samo jedan a moram radit sa njim :)
<ivoks> pa valjda si probao pokrenuti office :)
<ptlo_> oowriter se dize za nekih 4 sekunde, cold boot
<ptlo_> ivoks, kolko je tebi onomad bilo neki dan?
<ivoks> a ja nemam oowriter
<ptlo_> lowriter onda :)
<ptlo_> valjda imas openoffice
<ptlo_> ili ekvivalent
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> lowriter
<ptlo_> da, i meni je bilo malo cudno, ali sam vidio da ima
<ptlo_> sta si ti na nattyu da vec imas lowriter?
<ivoks> real	0m0.892s
<ivoks> ne, stavio sam arhivu od libre officea
<ivoks> mozda nije cold boot
<ptlo_> 0.8s bez da je u cacheu?
<ptlo_> ili sam ja nesto gadno zeznuo
<ptlo_> ili nije cold, da
<ivoks> kak da to sad ocistim
<ivoks> rebootat mi se ne da :)
<ptlo_> najbrze je rebootati :-DDD
<ptlo_> ne znam
<ptlo_> pojest cijelu memoriju s necim drugim
<ptlo_> al ne znam sa cim bi to moglo bit
<ptlo_> bez da instaliravas specijalizirane programe koji rade tocno to
<ptlo_> jednom kad ces rebootati probaj pa javi :)
<ivoks> s firefoxom :)
<ptlo_> ne koristis ga inace? :)
<ivoks> cek, sad cu stress pokrenuti
<ptlo_> aaa, ocistiti memoriju sa firefoxom
<ivoks> ok, sad je valjda cisto :)
<ivoks> real	0m1.386s
<ivoks> ptlo_: ^
<ptlo_> kako si timeao? time lowriter ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> fakat se pojavi za sekundu i pol
<ptlo_> ok budem i ja tako kad stavim opet disk u lap
<jelly-home> ivoks: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ivoks> moze i tako :)
<jelly-home> kaki specijalizirani bakraci
<ptlo_> jelly-home, ooo zanimljivo
<ptlo_> nisam znao
<ptlo_> echo | sudo tee
<ptlo_> zanimljivo :)
<ptlo_> sudo su i peri :)
<ivoks> sudo -i
<ivoks> al treba paziti s ovom naredom
<ptlo_> sudo --ubuntu-ne-zajebavaj
<ivoks> 3 prazni i inode
<ptlo_> :-)
<ivoks> sudo sync ; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ptlo_> well, zelis vidjeti apsolutno skroz od nule podatak
<ivoks> al zelis i zapisat ono sto je u cacheu :)
<ptlo_> pa nekak sumnjam da dropa dirty bez zapisivanja
<ivoks> a ne izbacit iz rama, bez da se zapise
<jelly-home> samo sto u praksi nikad nisi apsolutno od nule; libc.so.2 i slicno je uvijek u cacheu
<ivoks> As this is a non-destructive operation, and dirty objects are not freeable, the user should run "sync" first in order to make sure all cached objects are freed.
<ptlo_> jelly-home, pa, jedno sekundu nakon dropanja ovog ce libc opet biti u cacheu :)
<ptlo_> ivoks dakle, dirty objekte ne mice
<ptlo_> sto je skroz ok
<ivoks> da
<ptlo_> bjezim, cya
<ivoks> dosla zena doma
<jelly-home> tsk
<jelly-home> to sam vise stavio radi sudo tee trika
<jelly-home> ak se pretpostavlja da imas root shell otvoren onda echo > /proc/sys/nesto, al ubuntu pretpostavlja da nemas i sudo sh -c 'echo > /proc/sys/nesto' je tlaka
<ivoks> pa znam ja za tee :)
<jelly-home> znam i ja pa mi ovo nije nikad samom palo na pamet
<ivoks> nis, idem sastancarit
<ivoks> hahahaha koji lik
<ivoks> Najgore od
<ivoks> svega je politika debiana. Ne sjećam se da me itko pitao želim li preći
<ivoks> na konfiguraciju u ldap-u. 
<jelly-home> konfiguraciju čega?  slapd/openldap?\
<drac0> odoh van prosetat s kuchkom, l8r
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<ivoks> U Bahrainu su po uzoru na Egipat posljednjih dana započeli antivladini prosvjedi. Iako su planirani kao mirni prosvjedi, u njima su već poginule dvije osobe.
<jelly-home> mh, ja sam vec navikao da ce se nesto strgati kod dist-upgradea i to se ne radi na production masini bez a) testiranja na devel ili b) netom obavljenog snapshota ili drugog backupa koji se moze brzo vratit
<ivoks> S obzirom da će se od 3. do 6. ožujka održati F1 testiranja na stazi Sakhir, a također se i prva utrka sezone 13. ožujka vozi u Bahrainu, Bernie Ecclestone ima razloga za brigu.
<DominiCanes> bas me briga za formulu 
<ivoks> bitniji su ti gradjani Bahreaina, jel tak? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> mozda ce voziti s preprekama
<DominiCanes> forumula je tak glup sport....malo se vozikas i to je to
<DominiCanes> i jos u krug
<ivoks> za razliku od nogometa di nema ni u krug :)
<DominiCanes> i onak mrzim i nogomet...koji je to sport 
<Mmike> DominiCanes, koji je tvoj sport of choice?
<DominiCanes> volim ufc, americki nogomet, rukomet, skate, surfing i take stvari
<ivoks> curling rulez!
<ivoks> ufc?
<ivoks> kad mi netko kaze da mu je ufc sport, moja konverzacija s njim zavrsava
<DominiCanes> curling je dobra stvar
<hbogner> aaargh kako me muci css i table
<DominiCanes> nego kaj je ako nije sport
<jelly-home> muci i ti njih
<DominiCanes> kaj te muci kod css-a
<DominiCanes> ivoks, a kaj je onda sport
<budz0r> smf == CRAP!
<jelly-home> smf?
<hbogner> DominiCanes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567429/
<hbogner> izmedju td class=prouzvod i div class=proizbod mi se u browseru stvara nepostojeci razmak
<jelly-home> cudna imena klasa
<Neuromanc> i tak...
 * jelly-home se skriva
<Neuromanc> formula bi bila super da im zaliju stalu u random trenutku ako nema kise
<jelly-home> stalu? :-)
<Neuromanc> stazu
<Neuromanc> a mogu i ferariju stalu zaliti
<jelly-home> a ja mislio box, di je sva stoka
<hbogner> i to mi na kraju ispaden ovako: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/html-css.png
<hbogner> a joj, tek sad vdim kako lose pisem
<Mmike> kaj je ufc?
<Mmike> ono di se filipovic mlatio?
<hbogner> alu u css-u je dobro napisano
<hbogner> argh ubija me ovo u pojam
<ivoks> DominiCanes: ufc je sport koliko i lov na lisice
<ivoks> aktivnost u kojoj je cilj nanijeti fizicku ozlijedu protivniku nije sport, to je gladijatorstvo
<ivoks> primitivna zed za krvlju
<ivoks> isto kao i lov na lisice
<DominiCanes> to je sport
<jelly-home> mmm, krv
<DominiCanes> krv je sport
<DominiCanes> nema sporta bez krvi
<jelly-home> yep
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<DominiCanes> ok ima sah
<DominiCanes> koji je jeben
<jelly-home> i curling
<ivoks> nisi me razumio
<ivoks> ozlijede se mogu desiti
<ivoks> smrt se moze desiti
<DominiCanes> al curling volim gledat
<ivoks> ali nogometu nije cilj slomit protivniku ruku
<DominiCanes> samo nogu
<DominiCanes> molim te
<ivoks> u kosarci se ne razbijaju glave
<ivoks> desi se, i to je prekrsaj
<DominiCanes> idu sa kopackama prema glavi
<ivoks> ovdje je to cilj
<DominiCanes> onda nisi treniral kosarku
<jelly-home> ivoks: bar su iskreni.
<ivoks> DominiCanes: to je prekrsaj
<DominiCanes> ma molim te prekrsaj ili ne sve je namjerno
<ivoks> shvacas?
<DominiCanes> a kaj je onda gore da te neko lupi u glavu u sportu koji se to ne smije...ili da znas da ce te neko zlemat
<DominiCanes> pa ti reci
<ivoks> lupi te jednom u 100 utakmica
<hbogner> a hebo ga i vertical-align:top; i vertical-align:text-top;
<ivoks> a ovdje mu je cilj razbit ti glavu
<hbogner> to me zezalo
<DominiCanes> da al ti nisi pripremljen.... a kod ufc ti znas kaj te ceka
<ivoks> mozes ti i opljackat banku
<ivoks> al to je prekrsaj :)
<DominiCanes> pa toje kriminal
<ivoks> jel da
<ivoks> al iskreni su
<ivoks> idu s puskom u banku
<ivoks> nisu li?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sport u kojem je cilj fizicki ozlijediti protivnika nije sport
<jelly-home> ivoks: obje strane su suglasne i rade u skladu s dogovorenim pravilima
<DominiCanes> hvala jelly-home....ivoks nema pojma o zivotu ocito
<ivoks> ja sam se u vaterpolu tuko da za popizdit
<ivoks> nogom, sakom, svakako
<jelly-home> ivoks: to ti je kao da velis da je BDSM mucenje i da ga treba zabranit
<ivoks> al to nije dio tog sporta, to su prekrsaji
<DominiCanes> koja glupost
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam ja rekao da ufc treba zabranit
<ivoks> ja sam rekao da to nije sport, da je to gladijatorstvo
<DominiCanes> nego da nije sport
<SilverSpace> ufc nije sport
<DominiCanes> a to je sport od davnina
<DominiCanes> sliver od kud sad ti
<SilverSpace> to su kreteni
<DominiCanes> tako je...samo kreteni mogu to
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je samo jedan ekstrem borilackih sportova
<SilverSpace> i u ringu i van njega i bogami i oni kji to gledaju
<DominiCanes> jellly-hom, ti si pametan
<DominiCanes> he he
<DominiCanes> volim ufc
<jelly-home> sad ti biraj oces sjeci granicu na 1sigma ili 3sigma
<SilverSpace> eto
<DominiCanes> ja volim sport gdje ima puno taktike...tko nije treniral borilacku vjestinu nema pojma kolko ima taktike tu
<jelly-home> UFC mi je onak... indiferentan sam, ali o tome sto je sport se moze raspravljati
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes: kakva taktika 
<jelly-home> vecu stetu radi nogomet koji dopusta stvaranje mase koja divlja nego UFC ;-)
<DominiCanes> recimo judo
<DominiCanes> pa da
<DominiCanes> ne volim nogomet
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes: nemoj mijesati kruske i jabuke
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> pa pogledaj tko je najbolju u ufcju
<DominiCanes> pa pricaj dalje
<SilverSpace> ufc je fakat kretenski
<DominiCanes> pa da ako ne kuzis onda je
<SilverSpace> kaj se tu ima kuzit
<DominiCanes> pa kazem ako  ne kuzis ne kuzis...jebat ga
<SilverSpace> neko se sjetio kako kretenima uzet pare
<DominiCanes> gledaj nogac
<DominiCanes> gledaj nogac i uzivaj
<SilverSpace> gledam hokej
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes>  ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> dvostruka mjerila
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> gledam i box
<DominiCanes> kako sam rekao dvostruka mjerila
<SilverSpace> ali i dalje tvrdim da je ucf kretenski sport"
<DominiCanes> pa da stari moj ti bi fukal a da ti ne ude
<SilverSpace> pa to i radim nisam peder
<ivoks> pusti covjeka
<ivoks> vidis da trenira pit bulle
<jelly-home> *spust*
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e vidis... spust u skijanju mi je isto ... wtf?!
 * Mmike je izgubio 3 sata radeci stvari na krivom serveru 
<DominiCanes> volim pitove i imam jednog
<Mmike> veli mi lik:pa copy pasteaj samo sve na drugi
<ivoks> pa UFC je za tebe :)
<ivoks> uzivaj :)
<DominiCanes> je je
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima praf
<Mmike> UFC je kul, sta fali :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeps, samo sto mi je ON rekao da to radim na tom stroju gdje sam napravio.
<DominiCanes> lol
<Mmike> i jos ga pitam, dal' si siguran.
<Mmike> Dada, kako ne, zna on.
<DominiCanes> aaa silver 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak ide u satnicu ko ga jebe
<DominiCanes> ti si jos jedan od...
<Mmike> jelly-home, ide, al' imam u 9 dogovor na koji sad nemrem!
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jelly-home> pisi prekovremeno
<jelly-home> (kad bi ameri imali prekovremeno)
<Mmike> mrnj
<Mmike> mrmlj
 * Mmike pokusava uvalit poso kolegi :)
<jelly-home> nagovori ga za pizzu i pivo
<Mmike> u chicagu je :)
<Mmike> izgleda da ce preuzeti on
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> FLJ
<ivoks> argh
<ivoks> 3:1
<ivoks> ode play off u nepovrat
<DominiCanes> kaj se gleda
<SilverSpace> opet nema kranjcara
<ivoks> slovenci igraju nerijeseno
<ivoks> kako prigodno :)
<ivoks> ma daj... ovi povedu 0:3, pa ovi dodju do 3:3
<ivoks> ne mogu medvjedi; prestari su
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti lovis slovence?
<ivoks> KAC Celovec
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-PlyS5zXdU&playnext=1&list=PL33763185B217DCF2
<ivoks> 3:2!
<ivoks> sertic
<ivoks> drj_cro: imas viska slobodnog vremena
<drj_cro> ma spemaju me sa svakakvim cudima .a tu i tamo me neka stvarno nasmije :)
<ivoks> 3:3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> TJ!
<Mmike> dobar haproxy, dobar
<ivoks> u nedjelju idem u ljubanu
<ivoks> ljubljanu
<ivoks> idemo navijat
<ivoks> u 3 minute dva gola
<ivoks> u dvije, u biti
<SilverSpace> uopce jesenice i olimpija ne namjestaju tekmu
<SilverSpace> 3:3
<SilverSpace> medvedi gube 3:2
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> medvescak si je sam kriv
<ivoks> 3:3 je
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj neki haj avejlbiliti web s brdom bekend kanti u klasteru
<ivoks> nisu nikad dobili capitalse
<ivoks> u becu, naravno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak mislis da lovim slovence slo1 i slo2
<ivoks> ne znam kak mi je susjed :/
<ivoks> ma imaju onaj svoj sport tv
<ivoks> pa reko da bacis oko da vidimo na sto to lici tam :)
<ivoks> nekak mi se cini da se sam klizu :)
<SilverSpace> ne te ne
<ivoks> kak nam fali letang i kinasewich
<ivoks> fale
<SilverSpace> hebi ga bilo je ove godine puno previse povreda
<SilverSpace> i to teskih
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 4:3 :((
<ivoks> Assists: 15 - FORTIER Francois
<ivoks> ovaj Fortier je zivina
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syBTF5RGd1c
<SilverSpace> "Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance, you must keep moving." - Albert Einstein 
<SilverSpace> dobar ovaj HTC Flyer
<ivoks> 10 GUIDARELLI Thomas (Tripping)
<ivoks> argh
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQVZst3ibYE ovo dugo nisam cuo
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nolas03pBEY&NR=1
<ivoks> sranje
<ivoks> premali za tablet
<ivoks> preveliki za telefon
<ivoks> vrijeme curi... jos uvijek je 4:3
<ivoks> slovenci jos uvijek 3:3
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> 5:3
<ivoks> :p 6:3 empty net
<ivoks> ali i olimpija vodi 4:3
<ivoks> 20 sekundi do kraja
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<ivoks> sad ce ovi izjednacit, nekako :)
<ivoks> izgubile i jesenice
<ivoks> ajde, jos ima sanse
<ivoks> nama cak pase biti 8.
<ivoks> bolje 8. nego 7.
<SilverSp1ce> tesko da ce uc u doigravanje
<ivoks> ako budu 8., KAC mogu dobiti
<ivoks> redbull ne
<ivoks> viennu ne
<ivoks> samo KAC :)
<ivoks> jel u cevape ide svinjsko meso?
<Neuromanc> ide
<Neuromanc> u hrvatskoj
<Neuromanc> najbolji su od miješanog mesa
<ivoks> samo kod nas?
<jelly-home> pol pol
<Neuromanc> pa muslimani ne stavljaju svinjetinu
<ivoks> zanima me jer je to turski izum, a oni kao ne jedu svinjetinu
<Neuromanc> pa u poriginal ne ide
<jelly-home> izumi su tu da se poboljsavaju
<Neuromanc> ali danas postoji milion podvarijanti
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno
<ivoks> ne znam zasto se ljudi pale na cevape
<Neuromanc> meni su najbolji od 60 posto svinjetine i po 20% junetine i zečetine
<ivoks> bas su onak, masni :)
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa mora se lepinja omeksat 
<SilverSp1ce> sad si naso govoriti o klopi
<Neuromanc> no te nećeš lako naći
<ivoks> a i ja sam gladan
<ivoks> al ne smijem
<jelly-home> zobat zobene pahuljice i kush o cevapima
<ivoks> nda
<SilverSp1ce> zasto se i danas stavljaju u rudnik drveni potpornji
<jelly-home> jer bolje disu??
<SilverSp1ce> bas gledam neku emisiju
<SilverSp1ce> zato kaj skripe kad se pocne nesto dogadat u rudniku
<ivoks> a koje bi ti stavio?
<ivoks> i bolje podnose pozar od celicnih
<ivoks> i laksi su za nosit
<jelly-home> i, ne zaboravimo, jeftiniji
<ivoks> to je najbitnije
<jelly-home> kad celik pocme skripat vec si u k.*cu
<ptlo__> Mmike, ivoks: http://dpaste.org/mkcO/
<ptlo__> ivoks: kolko si rekao da se ono dizao lowriter ? meni kaze 1.171s za oowriter iz mavericka
<SilverSp1ce> ptlo__: to na ssd
<ptlo__> da
<obruT> jel zna tko razliku izmedju kupusa i zelja ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> dakle gledam neku tablicu namirnica i imaju: kiseli kupus, slatki kupus i zelje
<obruT> pa me zanima sta je sta (u biti znam sto je kiseli kupus)
<SilverSpace> netko se zahebo kod pisanja
<obruT> pa vidio sam to na vise mjesta
<obruT> ili su prepisivali jedni od drugih
<SilverSpace> kupus i zelje jedno te isto 
<SilverSpace> samo zavisi u kojem kraju si hr
<rsedak> je li tko prebio vola u kupusu?
<SilverSpace> vol sa raznja
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa to sam i ja mislio dok nisam isao gledati ove neke prehrambene tablice i nasao da svi razlikuju kupus od zelja
<SilverSpace> bas bi volio vidjet koja je to razlika
<SilverSpace> crveno zelje najbolje
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel znas mozda kako seitan i tofu utjecu na giht ? nalazim cudne informacije na netu
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<obruT> i sta tebi doktori kazu oko cajeva ?
<SilverSpace> ja ih ne pijem
<rsedak> ARGHHHHHH, tek sada sam skuzio da Ctrl+Tab u Notepad++ je za prebacivanje iz prozora, a ja pokusavam sa Ctrl+PageUp
<obruT> jebemu, fakat se pazim i sve i opet me jebe, a ocem bit nacisto s tim sta smijem, a sta ne, a svuda neke kontradiktorne informacije
<obruT> najvise me muce izvori proteina
<rsedak> obrut a da pitas ljude u Bio&Bio? oni bi trebali znati
<SilverSpace> obruT: gle ja koliko se god pazio u proljece me dva puta copi 
<rsedak> bez zafrkacije, na Radio 101 su se stalno hvalili s tim znanjem oko bio hrane
<SilverSpace> u razmaku od mjesec dana
<obruT> rsedak: al moraju znati specificnosti ovih bolesti
<obruT> mene zivcira sto jedni doktori oko nekih stvari tupe jedno, drugi drugo
<rsedak> a u svakom slucaju odgovor ti mora dati nutricionist i lijecnik
<obruT> ono, za neke stvari je sigurno: ne mesinu, ne plavu ribu, ne morske plodove i to je ok
<SilverSpace> i mahunarke
<obruT> al pizdarije poput caja, kave, sira, jaja, tofua, seitana ... e to jedni tupe jedno, drugi drugo i to bas doktori
<SilverSpace> grasak grah bob
<rsedak> kad mi je otac obolio od karcinoma (melanom s metastazama na pluca), tada sam se uvjerio da doktori uglavnom nemaju pojma nego nagadjaju terapiju i isprobavaju
<obruT> za mahunarke se isto svi slazu da ne
<rsedak> nekima se posreci odabir terapije od prve, a nekima niti nakon hrpe koktela(lijekova)
<obruT> ma ja bih na sebi isprobavao, nema problema, samo da si mogu nekako sam kontrolirati stanje uricne kiseline
<SilverSpace> ja danas maznuo teletinu kuhanu
<obruT> ja lazanje sa sirom
<obruT> za veceru posni sir
<obruT> skuhao si za sutra rucak - rizu s povrcem
<obruT> za dorucak cu jesti jogurt i zitarice
<obruT> e da, oko zitarica isto - jedni tvrde ne integralno, drugi tvrde ne bijelo...
<SilverSpace> da tko bi znao
<obruT> i sta da ja kitu onda jedem
<SilverSpace> ja se u posni sir pretvorio
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj dosta kruha jedem
<obruT> inace nedavno je izasla jedna knjiga o gihtu od jednog tipa sto je to poprilicno proucavao i radio s dosta pacijenata pa razmisljam da kupim
<obruT> cak i da se javim frajeru :P
<SilverSpace> kaj neki nas
<obruT> nas, da
<obruT> ono, zbilja nemam problema s bilo kakvom disciplinom samo da znam sto trebam radit, a ne znam bas
<obruT> ocito ne znam obzirom da imam problema
<obruT> no nema veze, evo prosla ponoc, treba ic spavat
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja 
<obruT> kazu da za giht nije dobro nespavati :)
<obruT> laku noc !
 * obruT iz avej....
<SilverSpace> noc
<rsedak> noc
<jelly-home> rsedak: glede karcinoma, problem je sto je izgleda polje problema stvarno siroko http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1162
<rsedak> jelly-home: to mi je itekako poznao tada sma procitao vise knjiga na tu temu, 
<jelly-home> bilo je, nevjerojatno, i par pametnih komentara na redditu http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/8ehul/phd_comics_cancer/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-16
 * Mmike ne vidi
 * CrazyLemon isto ne vidi - zato nosi naocale
 * jelly-home narucio na blef kineske ocale za 300kn
<jelly-home> vidicemo hoce li biti dovoljno dobre za rezervu...  Dp -12.75, -7.25
<CrazyLemon> u jebote ..to je serious dioptrija :)
<jelly-home> $48.85 sa postarinom
<CrazyLemon> kod nas su skroz obične naočale (običan okvir) brezplatne 
<jelly-home> gdje je to?
<CrazyLemon> slovenija :)
<jelly-home> eh.  Ovdje dobijes parsto kuna od zdravstvenog... nisam ni gledao koliko jer mi ispadne 10% cijene ocala ili manje, a gnjavaza je
<CrazyLemon> i kod nas je tako bilo..al eto onda začeli jih dijelit brezplatno..al malo ljudi jih uzima..jer svi žele fensi naočale :)
<jelly-home> ja bi uzeo besplatne za rezervu; ovdje bi bile recimo napola besplatne ;-)
<CrazyLemon> to sam i ja razmišljao..da jih uzmem kad budem mogao ako ove slučajno gdje pogazim :)
<jelly-home> (zasto samo za rezervu -- -12.75 je dosta deblje od centimetra na rubu sa najjeftinijim staklima s indeksom loma od 1.5-1.6)
<jelly-home> doslovno pepeljara :-)
<CrazyLemon> u jebote :D
<CrazyLemon> jesi razmišljao da odeš pod laser? :) il ti nesmeta pepeljara na nosu? :D
<jelly-home> razmisljao da.  Ali to slabije oko je granicni slucaj, neke metode idu samo do -12, a svake godine izmisle neka nova poboljsanja
<CrazyLemon> pa jesi imao neki nesreču da je tolika razlika između dioptrije očiju il to mater priroda tako htjela?
<jelly-home> nisam, sve je "prirodno" :-)
<CrazyLemon> sve su to krivi CRT monitori :D da su bar prije LCDji došli..ja ne bi imao naočala :)
<jelly-home> ili da su bili ovako veliki i prije... a tko zna
 * jelly-home -> krevet, treba sutra ic na posal
<CrazyLemon> uživaj :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ptlo> evo, instalirao ubuntu na laptop i ODMA problemi; neće mi se spajat na najobičniju wpa2 wifi mrežu u uredu; jel se netko igrao kad s debuggiranjem tih stvari, da vidim gdje je moglo zapeti?
<ptlo__> hm, promjenio wifi frekvenciju na ruteru i restartao ga i sad je ok
<ptlo__> picky ubuntu
<drj_cro> ptlo: inace mozes sa wpa_supplicant deubuirat spajanje na wpa/wpa2 mreze
<ptlo__> drj_cro, hm zanimljivo, hopefully necu trebati uskoro ali budem imao na umu :)
<ptlo__> vidio sam u dmesgu da se nesto zali na updateane frekvencije ovoono, pa reko idem probati, pa upalilo
<ptlo__> ne znam jel do toga il do jednostavnog reboota rutera (doduse svi ostali uredjaji su se normalno spojili na ruter, kao i isti taj laptop jucer pod debianom :)
<drj_cro> nekad i taj wpa_supllicant za*ava
<ptlo__> evo sto je meni pisalo: http://dpaste.com/422017/ ... i to gomilu puta u dmesgu, valjda svaki put kad sam se probao spojiti
<ptlo__> prvi put da vidim tako nesto
<drj_cro> a nakojoj ti je frekvi prije bio?
<ptlo__> kanal 11
<ptlo__> sad sam ga na 1 stavio
<ptlo__> ne sjecam se vise koji kanal ne vrijedi u zapadnom svijetu a ok je kod nas, mislio sam da je to 13ica
<drj_cro> reko da nije preko 11
<drj_cro> od 11 na vise
<ptlo__> aha, mozda ga je to zezalo
<drj_cro> moze bit
<ptlo__> (ili je mozda neki interni reset pomogao .)
<drj_cro> to definitivno :)
<ptlo__> nista, vrijeme je ic radit malo
<Neuromanc> kod nas je isto samo 1-11 dozvoljeno
<Neuromanc> u japanu vrijedi do 13
<ptlo__> nda ... ne znam; nisam previse u wifi vodama, ne penjem se po krovovima, ne slazem kantene ... ja kliknem i nadam se da ce radit' :)
<edo79> sale ping
<DominiCanes> problemi sa bluetoothom na ubuntu
<DominiCanes> kak da provijerim bluetooth na lapu
<drj_cro> DominiCanes: a kakav problem?
<DominiCanes> ne nađe me blue na lapu
<drj_cro> pa jel ti upaljen bluez na lapu
<DominiCanes> kak da to provijerim
<drj_cro> inace u konzoli sa hcitool dev ce ti napisat
<DominiCanes> terminal
<drj_cro> dmesg|grep -i blue
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> al moras jos prije tih komandi sudo stavit
<DominiCanes> [  609.792526] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<DominiCanes> [  609.792616] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<DominiCanes> [  609.792625] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<drj_cro> eto vidis. naso ga je :)
<DominiCanes> da al hcitool dev nista
<drj_cro> znaci da ti je na lapu bt dev iskljucen
<DominiCanes> i kak da upalim
<drj_cro> sudo apt-get install bluez && sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<drj_cro> sudo apt-get install blueman  gnome-bluetooth 
<drj_cro> i dodas si ga na panel 
<drj_cro> pa da nemoras kucat po konzoli
<drj_cro> onda ce ti na panelu bit ikonica od bt-a i preko nje ces moci palit/gasit bt
<DominiCanes> to sve imam gore
<DominiCanes> al nema ikone na paneli
<DominiCanes> i kada idem na bluetooth manager ne radi
<drj_cro> onda desni gumb na panelu pa dodas
<DominiCanes> Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<DominiCanes> a kad idem na panel da nadodam upoce nema mogucnosti
<DominiCanes> pojma nemam
<DominiCanes> malo cudno
<drj_cro> ja sam znao imati problema sa broadcomovim driverima,sa jednima mi nije radio bt,a sa drugima je
<DominiCanes> onda je tu problem
<ptlo> ivoks, wordu u virtualboxu treba ispod sekunde (ne znam tocno koliko :-)
<DominiCanes-htc> broadcom sucks
<drj_cro> ti radi sad?
<DominiCanes-htc> ma ne
<DominiCanes-htc> idem pod tus i onda cu pogledat
<DominiCanes-htc> znas koji jeftini hosting
<edo79> trebas nes hardcore ili tek web stranicu?
<edo79> :)
<sale> edo79: pong
<edo79> sale imas minut za pvt?
<sale> aha
<obruT> drugovi ! netko je tu na kanalu relativno nedavno poslao link na neki e-book reader, ne skup, veceg formata i vjerojatno cisto crno bijeli
<obruT> jel zna mozda tko kak se zove ili koji link je u igri
<obruT> logova ima ipak previse za pretrazivanje :)
<DominiCanes> drj_cro: jos uvijek nemam srece sa bluetoothom
<drj_cro> koj lap imas?
<DominiCanes> ma imam netbook asus 1015pn
<drj_cro> a jel znas koju wifi/bt ?
<drj_cro> koj ubuntu i koj kernel?
<DominiCanes> cekaj
<DominiCanes> Broadcom 802.11 
<DominiCanes> kak ubuntu 10.10 netbook a koji kernel...hmm gdje to pogledam
<MmikeDOMA> otvoris terminal
<MmikeDOMA> napises uname -a
<MmikeDOMA> dobijes nesto ovako:
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> Linux buntor 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MmikeDOMA> onaj prvi broj ti je kernel
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, kako je danas?
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, isto ko i jucer :D
<DominiCanes> Linux whiteregion 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<drj_cro> odes na system/adminsitration/additional drivers
<DominiCanes> ma to sam stavil gore
<drj_cro> i vidi koji su ti driveri upaljeni za broadcom
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<drj_cro> ti je ovaj sta il b43 upaljen sad?
<drj_cro> a vidim sta
<DominiCanes> to je upaljeno
<drj_cro> digni konzolu 
<DominiCanes> ok
<drj_cro> i upisi  sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
<DominiCanes> i
<drj_cro> pa onda sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<drj_cro> brb moram na kratki sastanak
<DominiCanes> jos uvijek bluetooth is not running
<DominiCanes> bas me zanima sad
<DominiCanes> zanimljivo je da je radio do prije koji tjedan
<DominiCanes> a sad smo prestal
<drj_cro> back..stavi si onaj drugi driver pa probaj pokrenuti bt
<drj_cro> onda vrati na ovaj ,jel sa onim ti vjerojatno nece raditi wifi
<drj_cro> al bi bt trebao
<DominiCanes-htc> ti pises a ja zaspal...kao da sam ja bio kod veterinara a ne moj pas
<DominiCanes> drj_cro o kojem driveru prica
<DominiCanes> pricas
<drj_cro> DominiCanes:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<drj_cro> tu pronades svoj pa vidi za bt sto ti kaze
<MmikeDOMA> dosao mi TV inkasator provjerit dal' imam televiziju
<MmikeDOMA> reko, nemam
<MmikeDOMA> veli on, a radio u autu?
<MmikeDOMA> reko, nemam auto
<DominiCanes> na zalost bas tu pise da ima problema sa bluetoothom
<MmikeDOMA> veli on, dobro, hvala
<DominiCanes> radio u auto
<DominiCanes> ha ha jos dobro da nemaju pojma da mozes imat radio na mobitelu
<ptlo> naravno da imaju
<ptlo> zato je jedan od prijedloga da se naplacuje i na mobitele i racunala
<MmikeDOMA> prijedlog?
<ptlo> (ne nam kolko je to istinito a koliko samo trac, ali ne bih se cudio ...)
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<ptlo> citao po nekim novinama
<MmikeDOMA> moras placati :)
<DominiCanes> ma ne seri koja glupost
<hbogner> da, bilo neki dan na netu o tome prica
<hbogner> e jel jos nekom neradi http://naslovnica.info/tehno/rss ili to samo meni?
<civija> ne radi
<civija> cini se da im rss ne radi nikako ...
<hbogner> i tkao vec neko vrijem, smrc
<edo79> decki svabe vec salju na glasanje mobitele i laptope na preptlatu
<edo79> tak da ce uskoro i dolje isto :)
<SilverSpace> oo
<edo79> palice ovi ovdje tv inkasiranje i radio
<edo79> pa ce i dolje odma
<SilverSpace> kvragu kapitalizam i izrabljivanje
<edo79> jel hdz skoci kad ovi tu prnu
<edo79> SS tu se naplacuje pretplata i na HD kanale iako placas pretplatu da primas kanale plus placas pretplatu za tv
<edo79> imam samo hd paket kanala ali svejedno 53eur za 3 mjeseca pale :)
<edo79> tak da moras biti krapinac i onda te niko nece hebati na suho :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovo za hd
<edo79> tu imas digitalnu plus HD TV posebno
<edo79> plus obicnu analognu
<edo79> e sad
<edo79> ja sam uzeo samo HD paket
<edo79> bez icega drugog
<edo79> placam pretplatu ISP za to plus moram placati inkasatorima/lopovima
<SilverSpace> aa kuzim 
<edo79> boli njih palac kaj ne gledam domace kanale
<edo79> oni uzimaju svoje
<obruT> ooo, uskoro ces ti i placat po tome sta radis na internetu
<obruT> pa ces onda vidjet...
<edo79> nebrinem se za to :)
<edo79> fonera je tu :)
<edo79> tak da ak dodje do toga lijepo se presaltam skroz :)
<edo79> e SS
<edo79> 100mbit/s plus flet telefon = 20eur/mjesecno :)
<edo79> hebote kad se sjetim kak me je t-com derao dok sam zivio u hr
<SilverSpace> deru i sad
<obruT> ja ne znam jel vama jasno da t-com ne smije spustit cijene :)
<edo79> a tu za 20eur dobijes kaj dolje jos nece za 20god
<obruT> nit smije pustit optiku bez da svim drugima daje istu tu optiku
<edo79> smiju ali nece.. koriste poziciju..
<obruT> vjeruj mi, ne smiju
<obruT> pitaj agenciju
<SilverSpace> obruT: joj koja koma :)
<edo79> obruT jel ti znas da svabo diktira te cijene u hr?
<edo79> ne diktira mudrinic ili tko vec
<obruT> onda svabo diktira i agencijom za telekomunikacije
<edo79> neg big boss..svabo
<edo79> daj molim te sad ces mi reci da je agencija naredila da T-HT mora biti najbolji kolac t-com korporacije?
<edo79> hebote
<obruT> nema veze
<edo79> pogledaj malo godisnje bilance t-com 
<edo79> najbolji kolac dolazi iz hr
<edo79> zasto!?
<edo79> agencija naredila!?
<edo79> mislim... di je tu logika!? :)
<edo79> kad su kupovali t-com osigurali su se da drzava se nece mijesati u cijene
<edo79> i sad to hebeno muzu
<obruT> to je sve istina
<obruT> ali ja ti kazem da agencija ne regulira trziste, mali operateri bi nestali s lica zemlje
<edo79> dobro..ali ti si rekao da t-com nesmije spustiti cijene jel je agencija naredila...
<edo79> dakle kontradiktornost
<obruT> t-com bi em provukao optiku i ponudio sto drugi mogu, em bi zdumpao cijene da unisti konkurenciju
<edo79> pa t-com nije najjeftiniji
<edo79> dakle ne guta druge
<edo79> da je t-com najjeftiniji onda bi stajalo da nesmiju ici ispod
<edo79> ali halo t-com je najskuplji
<edo79> lol SS ev ponuda za tebe
<edo79> hahaha
<edo79> sad sam vidio tu na jednom ISP
<edo79> daju ti 150eur bon ak predjes kod njih :)
<edo79> 1&1 je dijelio tab svojima
<edo79> ovi daju bonove
<edo79> najbolji dio: procjene su da je prek 100 milijuna eura dignuto prosle godine prek stranica prevara u njemackoj :)
<edo79> et ideja za novi biznis :)
<edo79> nis vidim ja progovorio i  svi pobjegli :)
<edo79> aj pozz
<edo79> :)
<jelly> prije svega drzava nije smjela dati tekomu DTK.
<jelly> al jebat ga sad
<obruT> jelly: slazem se
<obruT> trebao je netko nezavisan imat DTK i nudit svim operaterima po istim uvjetima
<ivoks> je to opce rijeseno na sudu?
<obruT> sumnjam
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, kako na solarisu pogledam ip adresu stroja (ifconfig ekvivalent sa linuxa) ?
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: ... ifconfig?
<MmikeDOMA> aerm
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> a, kako vidim interfejsove koji postoje? :)
 * jelly mora dobro razmisliti ne bi li se sjetio instance solarisa koja je jos ziva u firmi
<jelly> al onako na blef, jesi probao -a
<MmikeDOMA> igb0
<MmikeDOMA> thnx :)
<DominiCanes-win> kak je itko stavijo mac os na pc
<chaky> civija: sto je pizdo, cura te natjerala da ovoris facebook, hahahahaha :P
<chaky> otvoris
<chaky> nisam mogao vjerovati na friend req.
<civija> chaky: hehe
<civija> ma registrira sam se samo da mogu pokupit slike ljudi u kontakte na mobitelu :)
<chaky> e sad si meni dosao tu pricu prodavati, ono
<drj_cro> q: jel ima kakav pdf-editor il nesto di bi se mogao dopisati neki text na pdf/ ili dodati text na neku pdf formu?
<Mmike> O kako je los mysql!
<Mmike> kazem 'drop databse bla'
<Mmike> i to radi vec 30ak sekundi
<Mmike> kaze 'checking permissions'
<Mmike> sto je najbolje, drugi kveriji sad stoje :)
<Mmike> u drugim bazama! :)
<drj_cro> eto naso.online pdf editor http://www.pdfescape.com
 * chaky je stavio AlphaRev HBOOT v1.8. Moj Desire je sada S-OFF :)
<ivoks> # wc -l syslog.5 
<ivoks> 13120031 syslog.5
<ivoks> sto je s-off?
<budz0r> ivoks: http://alpharev.nl/
<chaky> security off, zapravo bootloader ignorira taj flag
<ivoks> kak znati imam li to?
<chaky> bootaj u bootloader, pise ti na vrhu
<ivoks> ah, ok
<chaky> pisat ce siguno S-ON
<ivoks> s-on da
<chaky> evo ako te zanima http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/gain-s-off-on-htc-desire-gsm-with-alpharev-1-8-custom-hboot/
<Mmike> sto dobijes time?
<chaky> samo stisnes enter, sve se samo obavi. Kao unrevoked :)
<ivoks> S-Off is a flag on Android phones that stands for security off. It disables the default read-only lock set on /system and /recovery partitions and enables you to directly replace system files and flash custom recoveries when other automated methods aren’t an option. 
<budz0r> j..., kad ce defrost 7
<chaky> brzo
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> sad se sjetio busit zid
<ivoks> u 8 sati
<ivoks> pa sta je cijeli dan radio? pio kave
<Mmike> zna li netko alternativu logrotateu?
<Mmike> a da nije neki megasustav sa mysqlom u pozadini?
<jelly-home> sta fali logrotateu
<Mmike> htio bih, reciom, da mi logovi imaju datum iza sebe
<Mmike> ili da makar brojeve stavlja kao .000 .001 .002
<Mmike> nakon sto ih zarotira
<Mmike> http://futura-computers.hr/usluge.html
<Mmike> super su, samo sto im ne mozes do weba :)
<jelly-home> jebagapas, jesi probao... citati manual?
<jelly-home> imas dateext i dateformat
<Mmike> o fuck
 * Mmike misli da se danas ne treba baviti racunalima
 * Mmike upravo prestaje
<jelly-home> bolje po pivi udri ;-)
<Mmike> pa upravo to
<Mmike> cekam da se postgres neki izreplicira do kraja, tj, da nastavi
<Mmike> al' to samo gledam :)
<Mmike> ne moram razmisljat
 * jelly-home krivi losu bioprognozu
 * Mmike krivi sinocnje domace vino
<Mmike> neku dobru seriju, netko za preporucit?
<jelly-home> Fringe?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nikako da krenem s time :)
<Mmike> to je di glumi onaj mali iz dawsons creeka?
<jelly-home> nisam gledao potonji
<ivoks> Santa Barbara
 * jelly-home je počeo gledat Buffy 
<jelly-home> to je onak, za poslije posla idealno, nema puno pameti
<dodobas> jel koristio tko Pisa library...
<dodobas> http://www.xhtml2pdf.com
<jelly-home> liboobs
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam ja, davno
<SilverSpace> cijeli dan ne jedem i onda se sad nažderem jadro napolitanki
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> jel' s mlijekom?
<dodobas> ne mogu naci neku alternativu, a da je tako pajtonična (css+html -> pdf
<jelly-home> ko ti krif, mogao si uzei kraseve <g>
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> dodobas, a kaj ti ovom fali?
<dodobas> pa trenutno nista... osim sto je malo spor
<jelly-home> hm, /me ima neotvoren paket jaffa cakesa
<jelly-home> s/ne//
<Mmike> dodobas, pa kakve to PDFove generiras
<Mmike> ja sam to koristio za generiranje racuna
<Mmike> klijent si moze fino sloziti template i onda ovaj to pljuje van
<dodobas> Mmike: ok je za 'nekoliko stranica'
<dodobas> npr. tablica koja se protegne na 70tak stranica... traje 2min
<dodobas> znam da 70 stranica nema smisla
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> nisam nikad tako ogromne dokumentulje raido
<dodobas> naravno da nije show stopper... ali eto alernativa je rucno kucat reportlab stranice
<dodobas> to nemam volje :D
<SilverSpace> otvoreno pismo vlasnicima dionica uputila su devetorica vlasnika dionica tražeći da ih podrže da uđu u upravni odbor i promijene strategiju nokije i dogovor s microsoftom.  
<jelly-home> mff
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nokiaplanb.com ?
<SilverSpace> dionice su pale za 24%
<jelly-home> also: nokiaplanc.com, nokiapland.com, nokiaplane.com, (f je nsFw), ... nokiaplank.com ,...
<jelly-home> "in case it's not 100% clear by now: #NokiaPlanB is a hoax"
<SilverSpace> tko bi znao sto je danas prava istina
<ivoks> SilverSpace: oporavljaju se dionice
<ivoks> sporo, ali ide nekako
<jelly-home> kupi dok je nisko
<ivoks> ovisi kako gledas
<ivoks> bile su preko 25
<ivoks> sad su 6,5
<ivoks> nokia je tresnula u krizi, kao i svi
<ivoks> ali je i napravila mnoge lose korake
<jelly-home> vratice se to na 50-80% prije ovih MS vijesti
<ivoks> ma nece MS-Nokia pakt srusiti Nokiu
<ivoks> to je bilo pocetno razocaranje
<jelly-home> pa da
<jelly-home> zato sad treba kupiti
<ivoks> ali ne vjerujem da nokia ima buducnost s MS-om
<ivoks> ne bi ja to kupovao :)
<jelly-home> ja bi ;-)
<ivoks> iskljucivo radi povijesti svih takvih dilova
<jelly-home> cisto na spekulanstkoj bazi
<jelly-home> kupio sad, prodao na 15
<ivoks> 15?
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> 15 je zadnji put bilo u 2008.
<jelly-home> ak se vrati jeli
<jelly-home> a, ovih 25 sto si rekao je all-time?
<jelly-home> ja mislio prije ovog sad
<ivoks> to je prije krize, kada su bili na vrhu
<ivoks> prije MS objave je bilo 8,5
<jelly-home> onda kad se vrati na 7.7
<ivoks> dat cu si malo oduska
<ivoks> i staviti meda u caj
<hbogner> a ruma?
<ivoks> ne, malo meda
<ivoks> jedem jabuke, juhe i slicno
<ivoks> moram negdje i neki secer ubaciti :)
<ivoks> sad sam sisao s orbitreka
<ivoks> 40 minuta
<ivoks> lol rtl2
<ivoks> engleski kuhar koji vrijedja druge kuhare
<ivoks> kuljis je moj idol!
<ivoks> gle kak je lik smrsavio
<DominiCanes-win> drj_cro: sredio sam bluetooth
<ivoks> ne mozes ga prepoznat
<ivoks> proslo je 70 godina
<ivoks> jebo vas 2. svjetski rat
<DominiCanes-win> jebat ga ako moderna povijest pocinje sa WWII
<SilverSpace> lol ivoks 
<obruT> SilverSpace: naso sam na netu neke aparate za mjerenje uricne kiseline u krvi... ono za po doma :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da nisam znao da to postoji
<obruT> pa izgleda da da
<obruT> malo cu proucit pa ak to stvarno radi, kupujem
<SilverSpace> imas link
<obruT> samo izgooglaj: uric acid meter
<obruT> idem corit
<obruT> laku noc !
<SilverSpace> jes sto jos korisno naso
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-17
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<calmpitbull> dobar jtar
 * obruT drzi kost u ruci i razmislja da li da baci ili ne...
<Neuromanc> turbo baci je na nekog loseg programera u tvojoj blizini
<tparcina> Kako s Ubuntua pristupiti SSD kartici na Android mobitelu?
<tparcina> (npr. kao da je USB memorija)
<ptlo> spoji android mobitel usb kabelom
<ptlo> i odaberi (na androidu) "mass storage"
<ptlo> i to je to
<tparcina> ptlo: Hvala.
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> jutro
<hbogner> zanimljivo, jucer se potuzim da http://naslovnica.info/tehno/rss neradi i danas odjednom radi, nakon nekolko mjeseci :D
<rsedak> a valjda netko cita tuzaljke?
<hbogner> a valjda  netko ovdje :D
<ptlo> netko se i na facebooku tuzio
<hbogner> ma super kaj ponovno radi, hvala ptlo 
<ptlo> nisam ja nista za to zasluzan
<ptlo> nemam veze s naslovnicom vec godinama
<hbogner> ja sam mislio da si ti to radio
<hbogner> ahaa
<ptlo> jesam
<ptlo> sad je to u 24 sata
<hbogner> ok onda sam dobro mislio
<hbogner> ok, kuzim
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> jutro SilverSpace 
<MmikeRMRM> ptlo, ne odrzavas vise to nit' ista?
<ptlo> ne, nemam nikakve veze s tim
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi ozdravio
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jos samo kasalj moram rjesit
<ptlo> glede onih 1px border problema na ubuntuu
<ptlo> skuzio sam da gore lijevo ima uvijek prostora za grip, i on radi resize u bilo kojem smjeru
<ptlo> ne znam jel tu ima prostora i ako su na lijevoj strani gumbi, ali ja sam ih naravno prebacio na desnu stranu
<SilverSpace> grip radi kad su gumbi i na lijevoj straniđ
<Mmike> 1px border problem?
<Mmike> voc det?
<SilverSpace> doduse ja sam na natty
<Mmike> ne kuzim, o cem se radi?
<Mmike> vele 'creating a folder on desktop will trigger this bug'
<Mmike> men' ne radi to
<obruT> ne radi ti bug ? odma prijavi ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ona spravica i nije bas preskupa
<SilverSpace> ima i na youtube kak se koristi
<SilverSpace> i ne gledaj ostale slike da ti zlo ne dode
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidim da si proucavao, ja jos nisam stigao... koliko krvi treba izvadit ? :)
<obruT> il je dovoljno bocnut se u prstic ?
<SilverSpace> bocnut se 
<SilverSpace> uz njega i dode igla za bocnut
<SilverSpace> ona kao penkala
<hbogner> kaj imate problema sa secerom?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: giht
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZwlADVccz0
<Mmike> ptlo, kaki buuuug :(
<ptlo> Mmike, ?
<Mmike> ptlo, 1px border problem?
<ptlo> nije bug
<ptlo> nego problem
<ptlo> za resizeanje pogoditi sa misem tocno border da mozes resizeat prozor
<ptlo> e pa, ima grip lijevo na titlebaru uvijek
<Mmike> i gore i dolje
<Mmike> ne kontam :)
<Mmike> nema veze
<ptlo> dolje je samo ako imas status liniju
<ptlo> ako nemas, nema gripa
<ptlo> tj ovisi o app
<ptlo> recimo empathy nema
<SilverSpace> ptlo: to je sad u natty rijeseno 
<ptlo> natty ima većih problema od toga 
<ptlo> kao na primjer, još nije out
<SilverSpace> da ok 
<SilverSpace> ali velim da to sad radi ok u natty
<ptlo> osim toga, nije da ne mogu instalirati bilo koju drugu temu pa nece biti tih problema :)
<ptlo> jel koristis natty, i ako da, jel koristis unity?
<SilverSpace> da
<ptlo> dojmovi?
<SilverSpace> meni se jako svida 
<SilverSpace> za sad ovo kaj su slozili
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce to bit napredak 
<Mmike> dal' ces moci koristiti 'normalnu' gnomu u nattyju?
<ptlo> kindof
<ptlo> bit ce normalni gnome
<ptlo> i bit ce unity 2d pisan u qt-u
<ptlo> ali pretpostavljam da ce se moci panel umjesto unitya koristiti
<ptlo> gnome3-a nece biti
<ptlo> (tj gnome shella, sorry)
<hbogner> o jesam budala, upravo sam pobrisao cjeli web, ali na krivom serveru, umjesto na testnom ja na radnom
<hbogner> grrrr
<obruT> vratis iz backupa i sve rijeseno
<hbogner> ma radim kpiju testa sad, ali taman zadnjih dva sata nesto radio kvalitetno
<obruT> vidim da bicikliste mamis da uploadaju trackove na osm :)
<hbogner> obruT, naravno, pa znas ti koliki su oni izvor logova :D
<ivoks> ahoj
<obruT> znam znam :)
<Mmike> hbogner, git revert? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, rsync
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> obruT, i vec se vidi napredak
<hbogner> nasao neke neucrtane a uploadane logove na sljemenu
<obruT> hbogner: nemoj samo da ti uploadaju bike logove, a da doticni idu planinarskim stazama :P
<hbogner> ma ja sve oznacavam kao planinarske staze 
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> pa nema problema
<hbogner> ionako se u raw data logu nevidi tko ga je postavio i kakav je
<hbogner> a ako netko zna bolje nek oznaci bolje
<hbogner> za pocetak je i ovo super
<budz0r> igustin: ownao te neki rus, umalo! :)
<igustin> :D
<igustin> to je išlo mansa :P
<hbogner> lol
<SilverSpace> jaooo kaj mi se nis ne radi
<drj_cro> dan za spavanje
<obruT> ja cak radim relativno zanimljive stvari, ali mi se isto spava :)
<ivoks> nabijem php
<ivoks>  /var/lib/php5 direktorij ima zanimljive permissone :)
<ivoks> koji zajebu garbage collector od php-a
<ivoks> ali ako se postave permissoni da garbage collector moze tamo pristupiti, postoji opasnost od kradje sessiona
<ivoks> imam neodoljivu zelju kliknuti na 'Apply for this Position'
<hbogner> pa klikni
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> Location: Home based - Worldwide
<ivoks> Why is this the right job:
<dru||d> koji su novi kljucevi za http://archive.canonical.com i http://archive.ubuntu.com? naty
<ivoks> ?
<dru||d> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dru||d> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<drj_cro> pa dodaj te kljuceve samo
<drj_cro> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<drj_cro> gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B | sudo apt-key add -
<dru||d> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<dru||d> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<dru||d> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<dru||d> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<dru||d> a druga kaze
<dru||d> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<dru||d> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<drj_cro> nis.. stavit ce valjda skoro nove kljuceve 
<drj_cro> u svakom slucaju moci ces update/install sa toga repo-a samo ce ti se malo buniti kako nije pouzdan repo
<dru||d> ok
<SilverSpace> pas master kako mi se sad razleti html
<SilverSpace> a opet nisam napravio kopiju
<SilverSpace> srecom popravio kod 
<obruT> postoje inace versioning sustavi za takve stvari :)
<ivoks> bilo je fakin vrijeme!
<ivoks> zove drzavna institucija sa stotinama racunala
<ivoks> zele prijeci na ubuntu
<ptlo> i pitaju jel imas kojeg generala u firmi jer samo s generalskim firmama posluju? :)
<obruT> ijao sto ce se unesrecit
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Nisi svjestan u sto se mozebitno upustas :)
<Mmike> S druge strane
<Mmike> way to go
<ptlo> jednom kad udje, to je to
<ptlo> (ako udje)
<ivoks> ekipa je vec sama sve napravila
<ivoks> trebaju im samo savjeti oko nekih stvari
<Mmike> je, al' kak ces ljudima koji koriste MSOffice reci da sad vise, eto, nemaju word?
<ptlo> jel napravila najbitniji dio - nagovorila direktora i cijeli upravni odbor da to prihvate NAPISMENO ?
<ivoks> Mmike: direktor je rekao
<ptlo> tehnika je najmanji problem u drzavnim firmama
<Mmike> super ako je
<drj_cro> ma ljudima ti je isti k zvao se to word ili oowriter
<drj_cro> pogotovo ovima sto neznaju
<ptlo> gnj
<Mmike> drj_cro, bas i ne
<ptlo> kako thunderbirdu u ubuntuu reci da mi drugacije farba mail foldere sa unread mailovima, a drugacije mail foldere sa unread mailovima koji su stigli nakon sto sam zadnje otvorio taj folder?
<ptlo> ovo me zbunjuje
<Mmike> ti sto neznaju njima je i notepad ok
<obruT> treba prvo netko pogledat sto sve koriste, koji su im sve procesi u kojima koriste racunala i onda na temelju stanja smislit rjesenje
<obruT> horuk sistem mozda ne bude dobro prosao :)
<Mmike> obruT, vidis vidis, tko bi se toga sjetio :)
<Mmike> ptlo, to je prenapredno koristenje maila :)
<obruT> Mmike: ma dosta ekipe ode na horuk, samo zamjene sustave pa vide da im nesto fali :)
<ptlo> Mmike, thunderbird na debianu to radi bez problema
<ptlo> utuntu nesto sjebe sa bojama u def. temi
<obruT> odnosno ne odrade to temeljno
<ivoks> obruT: nije horuk
<Mmike> super je kad imas hrpu ljudi koja koriste racunala i ima tamo neku firmu koja im se bavi time svime
<ivoks> obruT: spremaju se vec barem godinu dana
<Mmike> al' kad imas firmetinu koja ima 500+ radnih stanica i domene i ADove i policyje i sve to
<Mmike> to je malcice zajebatije
<ivoks> obruT: biti ce zadovoljni ako samo smanje izdatke za licence
<ivoks> znaci, ne moraju svi preci, ali oni koji mogu - moraju
<Mmike> plus kad ti svi ovise o MS Officeu i ne mogu ga samo tako napustiti
<ivoks> postoje servisi koji ce ostati windows only
<obruT> ivoks: onda super, ako su na temelju stanja procjenili da im je utuntu dovoljno dobar, super ! kad krene jedan, krenuce i ostali
<ivoks> racunovodstvo npr, zbog e-pdva
<Mmike> jeps, skladistaru koji ima webaplikaciju gdje unosi sta je stavio u koju kutiju vjerojatno office ne treba
<drj_cro> pa ovo sto mora  biti na ms-u stavis na jedan server i nek se ti koji moraju spajaju gore prek remote-a
<ivoks> polako
<Mmike> :) da, to je super rjesenje :)
<Mmike> i jos im das bic da se bicuju svaki put kad to rade :)
<drj_cro> tak je bar kod mene. svi su na pingvinima. i samo racunovodstvo se spaja na jedan win server preko remotea i tamo kuca sto treba 
<Mmike> velim, to je super, ako mozes, i ako im te windoze trebaju sat vremena tjedno
<drj_cro> moje babe ovdje rade non stop na tome
<Mmike> Al' ak imas korisnike koji imaju laptope, drze prezentacije, razmjenjuju iste s drugim windozer korisnicima, i jos imaju 1001 uredjaj koji im se spaja tamo, onda im dati ubuntu nije samo tako
<Mmike> Lakse je njih ostaviti na windowsima.
<Mmike> Objasniti im da im exchange u biti ne treba, da im je thunderbird isto kul za mail.
<drj_cro> ti koji to rade su vec inf pismeni i znati ce to raditi i na pingvinu
<Mmike> Ne mogu to raditi na pingvinu.
<Mmike> Koriste ficure ofisa koje oofis nema.
<Mmike> Alternativa je wine, al' to je tak' traljavo.
<Mmike> Mene su u neku firmu zvali sto se bavi phiso-treninzima za prodavace/voditelje, drze NLP tecajeve i tak
<Mmike> ina ih 6
<Mmike> i imali su neki sharepoint nesto slozen, i exchange, i mrcinu od servera i pitaj boga sto sve ne tamo
<Mmike> i kao, moraju sad kupiti jos toitoitoito
<obruT> 15:10 < drj_cro> ti koji to rade su vec inf pismeni i znati ce to raditi i na pingvinu
<Mmike> pa su dobili alfresco, sugarcrm, ubuntu, postfix, i ino
<obruT> ja sam svjedok da informaticki nepismeni isto znaju koristit pingvin
<obruT> nisu nikad drugo ni vidjeli pa im je tak svejedno
<Mmike> I imaju i dalje ndoze na laptopima, jer im to treba.
<drj_cro> pa to i pricam
<Mmike> Pa, kamo srece da su svi korisnici debili :)
<drj_cro> ovdje kad smo prelazili na pingvine,svi su prvo rekli kaj je to
<drj_cro> onda sam im ljepo objasnio da je to ljepse/bolje i da moraju radit na tome
<drj_cro> i sve radi i niko se ne buni
<Mmike> Pa super, svaka cast.
<Mmike> Al' si imao sredinu gdje si to mogao lako napraviti.
<drj_cro> a sto se tice officea razlika im je minimalna
<Mmike> a, nekome tko ozbiljno koristi ofis razlika je ogromna.
<Mmike> Ja ga ne koristim ozbiljno i ne kuzim di je razlika, meni oofis vise no dovoljan.
<drj_cro> manja im je razlika kad predju sa ms2003 na oo nego sa ms2003 na ms2007
<Mmike> Al' ovaj ima mergeove preko excell pivot access baza tablica lista nesto
<Mmike> I to jednostavno ne radi na oofisu :)
<obruT> za ozbiljne korisnike ofisa da, za vecinu stefica koje samo pisu dopise pa cak i mene koji ponekad pisem dokumentaciju u tome (iako preferiram lyx) je oowriter sasma dovoljan
<drj_cro> to sve moze napravit i na oo
<SilverSpace> Zbog nemira u Bahreinu upitna utrka F1
<obruT> ijao ! sta cemo sad ! :)
<Mmike> obruT, 50% korisnika ofisa su ozbiljni korisnici, bar oni s kojima sam se ja susretao
<obruT> nek dodju vozit na karting stazu u spansko
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to je tu kod mene!
<drj_cro> Mmike: ti se sreces sa informaticarima 
 * Mmike ceka da dodje lijepo vrijeme pa ce opet malo voziti karting :0
<SilverSpace> znate da više nema sendvicha u ducanima
<Mmike> drj_cro, jok. odvjetnicki uredi pretezito.
<SilverSpace> doduse zasto ne bi i dalje kupio pecivo i salamu pa si napravis sam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis - nema sendvica u ducanima?
<drj_cro> evo nek ti bude. stavi na ms server i ms office da se mogu remote spajat power office useri :)
<ptlo> tete vise ne zele slagati?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti ne smijes jesti salamu tak da ono... :P
<drj_cro> al im stavi pingvine :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, to ne radi, covjece :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.jutarnji.hr/kazna-za-sendvice-napravljene-u-trgovini-iznosi-5000-kuna/926116/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi li se ti isao vozit na kartingu u spanskom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bwah :( sendvic u trgovini je dio tradicije
<Mmike> jesam, jednom
<Mmike> imao sam muskulfiber 3 dana nakon toga
<Mmike> drj_cro, kako ces korisnika koji svaki dan 4 sata dnevno doma radi svoj excell/powerpoint spojiti na remote-ms server?
<obruT> ja sam vozio karting u Istri nakon sto sam se nalio ko zivotinja i zaustavio bus da bi mogo bljuvat vani i maltretiro direktora sektora u busu (team building)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj si gurao kating po stazi :)
<SilverSpace> moram u ducan
<ptlo> Mmike, jednako tako kao sto si ti u pravu kad kazes da postoje brojni korisnici koji zaista trebaju featureve MS Office / Exchange / Server kombinacije i koji ne mogu tako lako preci (kao ti tvoji odvjetnici), trebao bi priznati da postoje brojni korisnici koji Word koriste kao glorificirani Writepad, samo zato što imaju to instalirano, te da bi oni bez problema mogli prijeći
<SilverSpace> ponestalo mi jogurta
<drj_cro> Mmike: 90% toga sto mozes na ms officeu mozes i na oo, a i vjerujem da ovi sto rade te uber prezentacije 
<ptlo> Mmike, inzistiranje na tome da svima baš treba Word je kao inzistiranje na tome da svi mogu preći na Linux (ili štoveć)
<drj_cro> nekako ne koriste bas te "super" napredne ficure koje ms ima a oo nema
<ptlo> (priče za malu djecu :)
<drj_cro> mmike je zapravo prikriveni MSovac :)
<Mmike> ptlo, svjestan sam ja toga, samo velim ti, ljudi s kojima sam ja radio i pomagao im da predju na linux, velika vecina njih jako dobro poznaje ofis i ne mogu se samo tako prebaciti na oo
<ptlo> nije, samo ne voli Linux zealote koji misle da MS proizvodi nisu korisni
<obruT> Mmike: nauci ih latex ! :)
<ptlo> ali bi isto tako trebao uvidjeti da je isti takav zealot kad apsolutistički podržava drugu stranu :)
<ptlo> Mmike, množina od "anegdota" nije "statistika"
<Mmike> jasno je meni i to da su si sami krivi, jer, tko ti kriv sto si sve napisao u visualbasicactionscriptu i treba ti excell2007 za to
<drj_cro> ma ms je zakon os za igranje igrica(samo zato sto se na pingvinu nemrem igrat)
<Mmike> al' eto, lik to ima tako slozieno, firma to koristi, i sto sad?
<ptlo> Mmike, nista, ne moras svakom uvaljivati Linux
<ptlo> pređeš na lika kojem se to isplati
<Mmike> ptlo, a nije to bas tako mali broj, 30ak firmi, doduse, manjih, sa do 5 zaposlenih, velim, pretezno odvjetnici i tu i tamo koja wannabe marketinska agencija
<ptlo> ono
<drj_cro> taj visualbasic moze isto tako raditi i na oo(uz minimalne prepravke)
<Mmike> ljudi fakat koriste ofis
<ptlo> ok
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa eto, slijedeci put prebacim tebi, pa ti pisi :) 
<ptlo> neću te ja uvjeravati u ništa :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: ja sam u penziji, ja u zadnjih 15godina dosta toga prebacio na pigvine i dosta ratova vodio oko ms vs pingivni
<Mmike> drj_cro, ja pingvina koristim na desktopu od ubuntua 5.04, a na serverima se prtljarim s time od kad sam prvi put na SRCEtu proveo noc :)
<Mmike> al' eto, jednostavno neke stvari ne idu :) 
<Mmike> nisam ja iskusnjara k'o ti, stoji, al' nisam bas nit balavko koji je jucer otkrio racunalo
<drj_cro> ma nije bilo to nes protiv tebe. istina neke stvari ne rade na pigvinu
<drj_cro> al boli brate kad kazes da je ms office bolji od oo-a :)
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> di sam ja to rekao?
<Mmike> cek cek cek :)
 * Mmike se sad nadurio k'o mlada srednjasica iz gornjogradske gimnazije!
 * obruT bjezi s kanala
<Mmike> :)
<karabaja4> drj_cro: ms office je bolji od {libre,open}officea. there, I said it :P
<karabaja4> drj_cro: svako nek koristi ono sto mu najbolje odgovara
<drj_cro> uf doveo je pojacanje :)
<obruT> tek sad skuzih o cem se pise
<karabaja4> drj_cro: j sam na archlinuxu, i vrtim XP virtualku samo zbog offciea
<obruT> drj_cro: ms office je daleko bolji od oofficea i to ce ti reci svatko
<drj_cro> hm..da vidimo ms office ima sto to bolje od oo-a? osim nekih featurea za radit prezentacije?
<ptlo> doduse to stvarno nije tesko
<ptlo> bit ce zanimljivo pratiti razvoj libreofficea
<ptlo> sad kad napokon ljudi mogu RAZVIJATI to cudo dalje
<ptlo> a ne da ih Sun zafrkava nonstop
<ptlo> za one koji nisu in the loop, openoffice nije bas previse open bio, do nedavno tj do libreofficea
<obruT> ja ionako koristim lyx za pisanje teksta pa ono, nije da se sekiram nesto previse.. a za tablicne kalkulacije mi je i gnumeric dovoljno dobar
<karabaja4> drj_cro: bitan faktor kod mene je portabilnost sa ostatkom svijeta sto u oo zna cesto bit problem
<karabaja4> drj_cro: a tu je i faktor navike, tj. udobnosti sa odredjenim komadom softvera
<karabaja4> drj_cro: nije da oo nema nesto sto meni treba, ali nije to to
<drj_cro> karabaja4: sve je stvar navike,ja recimo u officeu sam radio jako malo, dok sam u oo-u radio od pocetka 
<Mmike> karabaja4, vidis, ja, kad mi netko posalje .docx koji ne mogu otvoriti ili mi je potrgan, velim 'cuj, ja to ne vidim'
<Mmike> onda se cude da kako nemam ofis
<Mmike> reko, nemam/nedam pare za to, ima oofis koji mi radi ok
<karabaja4> uf, docx treba spaliti
<Mmike> onda najcesce posalju PDF :0
<drj_cro> karabaja4: sto se tice portabilnosti sa ostatkom svijeta,ostatak svijeta tako i tako prelazi na odf standard
<drj_cro> jedino kod nas se gura docx
<obruT> ekipu koja salje dokumente, a da ih ne trebas editirati treba jednostavno natjerati da koriste pdf
<Mmike> kako da u chrometu selektiram linkove?
<Mmike> tj, dio teksta koji je link?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tesko
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/hakeri-u-akciji-na-meteo-stupu-u-makarskoj-se-cijele-noci-prikazivali-pornici/538378.aspx :)
<dru||d> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/steve-jobs-umire-ostalo-mu-je-sest-tjedana-zivota/538360.aspx
<Mmike> sad kupit dijonice
<Mmike> kad parnu
<Mmike> padnu
<bubi_> pozdrav :)
<bubi_> evo nekih vijesti... http://www.net.hr/tehnoklik/page/2011/02/04/0155006.html lijepo bi bilo pobrat te pare xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ce ti aplleove dionice 
<Mmike> da se obogatim
<Mmike> zasto drugo
<SilverSpace> sam ces si zivceke potrositi
<obruT> Mmike: novac je precjenjena stvar :) treba tezit ka duhovnom razvoju, ne ka materijalnim stvarima :)
<obruT> no, za duhovne stvari treba novac :P
<Mmike> ti si na tajlandu ono bio nedavno? :)
<obruT> da :)
<obruT> to je recimo jedno od duhovnih iskustava za koje recimo treba nesto para :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je obruT se duhovno uzdizao
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> dizalo se meni i nesto materijalno samo nisam smio nist jer mi cura bila tamo :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> obruT: a bilo te sram, kad si skuzio da su to ladyboys :P
<obruT> ja se toga ne sramim ;)
<obruT> da si vidio kako izgledaju, ne bi tre smetalo sta imaju u gacama :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://216.123.238.207/view/view.shtml?id=55654&imagePath=/mjpg/video.mjpg&size=1
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/gdnawD
<Mmike> guba :)
<Mmike> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j REJECT
 * Mmike popravlja replikaciju mysqla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u moju je zgradu udario grom u tv antenu i svu televizori su izgoreli od 1 do 3kata meni i susjedu na cetvrtom nije 
<drj_cro> prije par godina kod suseda udario grom,spalilo svima u ulici tv/fridzeve/skrinje
<ivoks> 'Pa sto ako je starija od mene, to ne znaci da mi ne moze biti kci!'
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<SilverSpace> http://t.co/b7dsgYF
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQx8l8tYd8g
<ivoks> ovaj je bolji
<Mmike> buahaha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ste vidli klince koji ringispil mali u parku drajvaju sa skuterom?:)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/carousel-fail-4-48-1403
<SilverSpace> majke ti
<SilverSpace> kako je izletio
<ivoks> jemen, bahrain, libija...
<ivoks> iran
<drj_cro> kad ce hr?
<SilverSpace> evo danas je hr 
<SilverSpace> cak su tri prosvjednika dosli :)
<SilverSpace> ... turska
<SilverSpace> sigurno nece bit f1 u bahrainu
<drj_cro> di su dosli?
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> u hr cemo odrzati irc i facebook prosvjede
<Neuromanc> na ircu ce nas se okupiti 7, na facebooku mozda 250:)
<Neuromanc> btw mom sogoru blokirali adsl jer mu je racunalo zarazeno:)
<Neuromanc> razmisljam da mu ubuntu stavim za kaznu:)
<dru||d> http://www.racunalo.com/online/19535-nanny-parental-control-za-ubuntu-linux.html
<dru||d> i ovo obavezno :D
<dru||d> da ne moze ici na pornografiju :D
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, tko mu blokirao dsl?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> netko je rekao: iptables-save > /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> MNOGO mudro
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: koji davatelj usluga
<SilverSpace> tcom?
<jelly-home> Mmike: a netko drugi je poslusao?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne, rebootao stroj jer sam upgradeirao kernel
<Mmike> pa se nije naso na mrezi
<Mmike> pa se spojio na kvm tail
<Mmike> i vidim da nema mreze
<Mmike> i pogledam
<Mmike> i vidim firewall :)
<jelly-home> fino
<Mmike> da stvar bude ljepsa, to je centralni webalizer/stats i ino server :)
<jelly-home> ebiga, vracaj s bekapa
<ivoks> nije to nis
<ivoks> taj je bas razmisljao
<ivoks> ja sam naletio na firewall prafila (solaris)
<ivoks> gdje je lik copy pejstao pravila koja si je on napisao
<ivoks> medjutim, kopirao je liniju koja je duza od 90 znakova
<ivoks> i onda umjesto da je to jedna linija koja se wrapa
<ivoks> to su dvije linije
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, zanimljivo je sto je to pred mjesec dana netko napravio (nema backupa duljeg od onda), :)
<Mmike> slozio, sad jos samo nfs da popravim
<Mmike> veselje :)
<ivoks> python dbus ima .... dokumentaciju
<Mmike> ivoks, sjecas se kad si srao po nfsu?
<Mmike> potpuno te razumijem
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/cute-blonde-chick-fails-at-high-jump-1287
<ivoks> evo... tajci hype
<ivoks> dobio sam zanimljiv upit
<ivoks> program koji ubije programe s nekog popisa, kada korisnik zakljuca ekran :)
<ivoks> stao je u 17 linija :)
<dodobas> u perlu naravno :)
<ivoks> python
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/DsS0V6C0
<ivoks> nda... navjerojatnije cu prebaciti obrt u firmu
<Mmike> radije prebaci firmu u obrt, nek' obrt bude vlasnik firme :)
<Mmike> a onda napravi jos jednu firmu i kupi to sve :)
<ivoks> ne, ozbiljno...
<ivoks> to ovisi o nekim stvarima, ali gotovo je done deal
<ivoks> Mmike: prebacivanjem u firmu cu moci i svoje prebivaliste prebaciti na jedan otok :)
<ivoks> gdje je prirez 1%
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ako zivis tamo, onda da :)
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> to i ja planiram, naime :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zdravlje/slucajno-otkriven-lijek-za-celavost.html
<ivoks> sad je prekasno :D
<SilverSpace> hebate mogli bi izgledat kao majmuni dlakavi
<SilverSpace> sumljam da bi se to moglo ograniciti samo na glavu
<rsedak> Tko se to seli i na  koji otok?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: svi tko god stigne :)
<rsedak> :-) supruga i ja smo razmisljali preseliti se na otok, ali zbog djece (pristupacnost bolnicama u hitnim slucajevima) smo odustali
<jelly-home> rsedak: step 1) kupi helikopter
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> ma daj
<SilverSpace> da ako imas klince nevalja
<rsedak> i po buri da se idem voziti?
<ivoks> treba naci pravi otok
<ivoks> npr... Murter
<ivoks> otok, a ima most
<rsedak> ok to je cool
<ivoks> prirez 1%
<rsedak> cak sam i bio i u Murteru i u Betini
<ivoks> sibenska bolnica, nedavno renovirana, je na pol sata (kao i u zagrebu)
<rsedak> kako se krecu cijene nekretninta?
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> ne znam, ja vec imam dole kucu
<rsedak> e tu sam te naso? :-)
<rsedak> blago tebi
<rsedak> ja nemam nista
<rsedak> pa bi morao kupovati :-)
<rsedak> a to *kosta* :-)
<ivoks> imam dole i firmu
<ivoks> kaj uopce radim jos u zagrebu
<rsedak> nisi ti blesav
<rsedak> ivoks natjeravas cure?
<SilverSpace> hebiga ali nemas cimericu :))
<ivoks> Nick Harvey je rekao 'You fucking bastard'
<ivoks> nemam ni ovdje, odselila
<rsedak> a kome je to rekao?
<Mmike> otok je kul
<Mmike> osim po zimi
<rsedak> ivoks ajde pakiraj torbu i ta Murter :-)
 * Mmike ima kuce na Korculi i Hvaru
<Mmike> Hvar je kul, al' je preko ljeta nemoguc
<Mmike> Vela Luka je pre super. 
<rsedak> Svi neki burzujcine :-9
<Mmike> ma ok, nije moje moje, neg, obiteljski, jel :)
<rsedak> eh, Vela Luka.....
<ivoks> da, po zimi ima 10 ljudi
<Mmike> Vela Luka je najruznije mjesto na Jadranu, vajlda.
<rsedak> pa meni nije, imam lijepe uspomene iz Vele Luke :-)
<Mmike> Al' je pre super tamo, odvojen od svega. A nije bas mala, ima oko 4k stanovnika brijem.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slazem se
<Mmike> I kuca je velika i terasa je odlicna i pogled je dobar a bijelo vino jeftino a ne moze biti bolje
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije to bed, ne fale meni ljudi, nego bura, brate mili, to kad zapuse, onih -40 iz Minnesote je nista. :)
<rsedak> tko zna mozda se za 3-5 godine i preselim na otok :-)
<Mmike> ja bih radije neku liku ili gorski kotar
<ivoks> Mmike: plin je stigao u dalmaciju :D
<Mmike> suma, koliba
<SilverSpace> ja jedino u istru
<Mmike> ivoks, ahahahahah :) na korculu je stigao, aaaaaaaaahahahahah :)
<rsedak> Ma ja van iz hrvatske :-)
 * Mmike se odvalio sad :)
<Mmike> plus, potrosio bi na plin tamo u 3 mjeseca preko zime koliko u zagrebu potrosim cijelu godinu
<Mmike> kuca je napravljena da se ekipa smrzava preko zime
<Mmike> navikli su na to
<Mmike> brijem da je 1850te sagradjena
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> ma da se to srediti
<rsedak> jedanu logorsku vatru u sredini i svi se griju :_)
<rsedak> kad smo kod grijanja, idem pogledati "Krsko"
<Mmike> uglavnom, zagreba mi je dosta
<Mmike> rsedak, cek! ti imas djece?
 * rsedak se vratio iz "Krskog"
<rsedak> Mmike: da, curicu i decka tim redom :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, fakat se DUGO nismo vidjeli :)
<rsedak> zadnji put smo se vidjeli '96. a culi preko ICQ kad si bio u US
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> :) misilm da smo se vidjeli zadnji put u zapresicu
<Mmike> kod ane/azre
<rsedak> aha :-) to je bilo '96 u jesen
<rsedak> Tada je Fratar pokusao izvuci povjerljive informacije koja se racunala koriste u vojsci :-)
<rsedak> Jesi sto vidio ekipu? azra, ana, patkica, hellolga, fratad...
<rsedak> Neura vidim skoro svaki dan prek zivice 
<Mmike> azru ponekad sretnem
<rsedak> kak je ona?
<Mmike> patkicu vidim, zivi blizu mene, al' mislim da se seli skoro u norvesku (udala se, ima curicu)
<Mmike> azra ? ok :) programira u javi i jos uvijek ganja svog talijana :)
<rsedak> pozdravi ih :-)
<Mmike> hellolga, e, nji sam vidio pred jedno godinu dana, na irc okupljanju nekom
<rsedak> ana? olga?
<Mmike> na fratra na random naletim u gradu :)
<Mmike> svakih 6-9 mjeseci, na 3 miunte
<rsedak> fratra da? zadnji put je bio u Sinju. 2001. me pozvao na svoje redjenje, ali kad sam spomenu da bih dofurao videokameru, on samo nestade( valjda se umjesao protokol)
<Mmike> hihihihi :)
<rsedak> imam jos uvijek videosnimku s palacinka partya kod mene :-)
<rsedak> nisam ju objavio nigdje (obecao fratru da necu) :-)
<rsedak> molim te pozdravi ih sve kad sljedeci put naletis na njih
<Mmike> :) budem, svakako
<Mmike> a sad cu svecano izjaviti da je Mail za MacOS govno
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> cekaj da idem po sampanjac
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> izgleda da je ipak php-mail-mime potrgan
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-mail-mime/+bug/613998
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/image11.png
<rsedak> ln
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja
<ivoks> Mmike: Mail je govno
<ivoks> Mmike: voli randomly obrisati accounte :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> iz phpa saljem mail, s attachmentpom
<Mmike> posaljem ga sebi, dodje ok
<Mmike> (postfix kao MTA, courier kao imap 
<Mmike> thunderbird kao MUA
<Mmike> posaljem ga liku na njegov mail, ima mail na kraju
<Mmike> ne dobije ga kako spada, attachment se razleti
<ivoks> pa pogledaj source maila
<Mmike> i sad, na kraju balade, reko, daj ti meni otvori mail na tom tvom hostingu
<Mmike> i lik mi otvori mail
<Mmike> i posaljem mail tamo
<Mmike> i procitam ga iz thunderbirda
<Mmike> i mail razletljen
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> ako php-mail posalje smece...
<Mmike> sto je moguce, sudeci po onom bugu koji sam postao gore
<ivoks> registrirao auto danas
<ivoks> uz one amortizere
<ivoks> fino sam se potrosio ovaj mjesec
<ivoks> a tek sam na pol puta :)
<ivoks> registracija skoro 5000kn
<Mmike> njegov mail server
<Mmike> nesto napravi s mailom
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto
<ivoks> provjeri source
<ivoks> o jebaga
<ivoks> napisao mi je osiguranje na krivu tablicu
<ivoks> zamijenio dvije brojke
<Mmike> mail ima prorede
<ivoks> newline?
<vlada77> cao ima li koga
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps
<Mmike> daklem, PHP kad posalje mail na moj mailserver, dodje ok
<Mmike> kad ga posalje na njegov mailserver, dobijem prorede
<vlada77> pitanje dali moze da se mountuje bez root acces?
<SilverSpace> sto mountas
<vlada77> CIFS
<SilverSpace> ??
<vlada77> pitam posto imam HD Lan na mrezi
<SilverSpace> bogami ovaj natty super radi
<vlada77> e sada na android telefonu nemam root
<vlada77> a imam shell na telefonu
<SilverSpace> tesko da ces bez roota na androidu
<SilverSpace> :)
<vlada77> zaebo sam se pa sam instalirao oficialni froyo 2.2.1 i sada nemam vise root
<SilverSpace> desire
<vlada77> a hakeri nisu uspeli jos da rootuju froyo na HTC Wildfire froyo
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> hebi ga 
<vlada77> a hteo bi pre spavanja da mogu da pogledam film sa mreze
<vlada77> na phone
<vlada77> tj lokalna mreza
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-18
<vlada77> ES File Explorer APP je dobar i daje pristup na mrezu ali kada hocu film da gledam oce interni player tog programa da namesti prvo chash na SD
<vlada77> e sada kada bi mogao da mountujem \\server\hd1 bilo bi cool
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro...kava itko
<obruT> caj
<DominiCanes> moze i  to 
<obruT> evo ja pijuckam neki
<DominiCanes> crni?
<obruT> zeleni
<obruT> kaze doktorka da ne smijem crni
<obruT> iako joj bas ne vjerujem
<obruT> al sam prestao ipak
<DominiCanes> problemi 
<obruT> a, starost
<DominiCanes> moze i to....lol
<igustin> obruT: starkeljo :P
<obruT> igustin: a eto :) za razliku od vas mladih :)
<obruT> igustin: pretpostavljam da se vidimo u cetvrtak...
<Neuromanc> da, t-com je zblokirao sogija zbog virusa
<igustin> obruT: di? na partyju u domu umirovljenika? ;)
<igustin> Neuromanc: sogija?
<tparcina> obruT: Što ne valja s crnim čajem?
<obruT> tparcina: kaze mi doktorka da ce me od toga uvatit giht
<tparcina> giht?
<obruT> da, giht :)
<tparcina> Ne znam Å¡ta je to :(
<obruT> i bolje ti je :) nadaj se da i neces saznat (na sebi). uglavnom bolestina od koje bolujemo Silver i ja
<obruT> od ekipe tu s kanala :)
<tparcina> Google: Giht je jedan od nekoliko tipova artritisa.
<Neuromanc> igustin shogora, muz zenine sestre:)
<Neuromanc> shogoricin muz:)
<obruT> evo recimo ukratko: da sad pojedem cevape i popijem pivu, za dan/dva bi mi natekla noga, i onda bih se jedno dva tjedna patio, umirao od bolova i ne bi mogo hodat
<Neuromanc> a stara mrcina, p3 850
<Neuromanc> 256 mb sdrama
<Neuromanc> turbo ne ako bi popio pol deci becherovke nakon toga:)
<obruT> ijao :)
<obruT> od beherovke bi i to i jos bi se vjerojatno ispovraco taj dan :)
<Neuromanc> becherovka je lijek:)
<Neuromanc> ne tako govoriti o njoj:)
<obruT> je, ubija one slabije mozdane stanice pa si pametniji :)
<Neuromanc> meni uvijek pomogne kad mi cevapi tesko sjednu:)
<Neuromanc> turbo pa ne znam kaj ubija, al me nis ne boli poslije nje:)
<obruT> ne smijem ja alkohol uopce, pogotovo ne pivu, ne vino i ne zesticu
<obruT> sto znaci sve ;)
<Neuromanc> jel bi se shogoru uopce vrtio upotrebljivo ubuntu na tom p3 starom smecu?
<obruT> Neuromanc: neki xubuntu vjerojatno da
<Neuromanc> jer ak mu metnem nazad xp, opet bu se zarazio dok kazes keks...
<obruT> nek ne otvara puno tabova u firefoxu i nema problema :)
<Neuromanc> #!%!"#$%"#%!" needucirani korisnici
<obruT> a moze se za sicu nabavit jos rama pa napicis rama gore
<Neuromanc> kak se openoffice s ppsovima snalazi?
<obruT> sasma ok, ja redovno dobivam pps-ove i otvaram bez problema
<obruT> al nafilaj kantu s jos memorije za to
<Neuromanc> mozda mu dam sinovu staru kantu s 512 mb rama...
<Neuromanc> i athlonom x2...
<Neuromanc> i tak mi stoji pol godine u dvoristu...
<Neuromanc> ne znam kaj s njom...
<igustin> Neuromanc: radit će Linux na tome, ali osim Firefoxa s puno tabova umirat će i OpenOffice s većim dokumentima
<igustin> Neuromanc: ovisi koji DE, Gnome možda nešto manje jede od KDE, ali probaj neki lakši
<igustin> Neuromanc: inače će ti +256MB biti poželjno
<ptlo> gnome niti kde nikako ne stavljati na 256
<igustin> obruT: 'Giht se često naziva “bolest bogatih”' :D
<ptlo> fluxbox da
<igustin> ptlo: ili icewm, recimo ;)
<ptlo> neki od navedenih, da, ima ih par pa tko voli
<ptlo> za cijeli DE mozda bi xfce bio dobar
<ptlo> iako nije ni on bas *TAK* mali
<obruT> igustin: to je full stari naziv za bolest jer su ju dobivali samo bogati, danas je to "normalno" za sve
<igustin> slažem se, KDE+OOo ne na <512
<ptlo> obruT, to je zato jer su danas svi bogati
<ptlo> valjamo se svi u parama
<obruT> ptlo: ne nego je danas svima dostupno ono sto je nekad bilo samo bogatima
<tparcina> Mijenja se percepcija bogastva.
<tparcina> Danas netko može imati stan, auto, mobitel, hranu, a opet se smatrati siromašnim.
<ptlo> ako imas stan i hranu to ne znaci automatski da nisi siromasan
<ptlo> a mozes imati i krntiju od auta i polovni mobitel na vipme/simpa/tele2 za koji dajes 25kn svaka 3 mjeseca
<ptlo> kod nas su javni gradski, a i medjugradski, prijevozi tolko lose slozeni da ti za neke stvari naprosto treba auto
<ptlo> ako ga nemas, moras posuditi
<ptlo> ako ti treba cesto, nema ti druge da ili trazis drugi posao ili nabavis neki
<ptlo> nije nuzno luksuz
<ptlo> dakle, da, mozes imati stan, auto, mobitel, hranu i biti siromasan
<ptlo> ja bi jako generalizirano rekao da si siromasan ako osim osnovnih zivotnih potreba (tj sto ti treba da bi radio i zivio nekakvim dostojanstvenim zivotom, da ne prosis itd) si ne mozes vise nista priustiti - kao sto su novine, kino ili kazaliste, nova roba (ne cesto, nego opcenito, kad ti se stara pocne raspadati), da ne pricamo o nekim internetima, shoppinzima, itd
<edo79> ptlo a u toj cijeloj slici hranis se sa gavrilovic salamama?
<edo79> ili?
<obruT> ja recimo bez auta mogu sasma normalno funkcionirat
<ptlo> obruT, i ja isto
<ptlo> ali znam ljude sa sela kojima treba autom pola sata do zg, a bez auta jedno 2 sata
<ptlo> u svakom smjeru
<ptlo> err sori autom sat vremena a bez 2
<ptlo> treba im da odu u ducan auto
<ptlo> (osim u lokalni seoski ducancic)
<ptlo> itd
<edo79> u ducan auto? pretpostavljam da s time ciljas na trgovacke lance a ne obicne trgovine?
<ptlo> ne, na nesto veci ducan od 5 metara kvadratnih koji ima brasno secer sol ulje ocat i karlovacko
<drj_cro> meni autom treba 25-30min do posla, a ako idem javnim prevozom(bus ili vlak) sat - sat i pol
<edo79> ptlo a daj se sad zamisli kak bi bilo da todoric u svakoj pripizdini otvori ducan
<obruT> drj_cro: gdje zivis, a gdje radis ?
<edo79> mislim ono hebote
<ptlo> edo79, zasto bi se zamislio? ne pricam o todoricu, gavrilovic salamama, itd
<ptlo> edo79, pricam o tome da nekim ljudima stvarno treba prevozno sredstvo
<ptlo> to kaj neki zive u gradu 5m od tramvaja je druga prica
<edo79> pa trazis ducan veci od 5m2
<edo79> a u selu zivi 50 ljudi
<drj_cro> gorici zivim u radnickoj radim
<ptlo> edo79, rekoh da ljudima treba auto i da to nije nuzno luksuz, ne da ljudima treba ducan ispod nosa
<edo79> <ptlo> treba im da odu u ducan auto
<ptlo> jos jedan primjer, vrtic je 5km dalje
<drj_cro> al trebalo mi je skoro isto i kad sam bio u centru(Voncinina)
<edo79> znaci zelis reci da u selu di ima 50 ljudi treba biti ducan od 1000m2
<ptlo> sta ce dijete svaki dan po sat vremena hodat u svakom smjeru?
<ptlo> edo79, ne zelim reci, a ako ne vidis razliku ne moramo uopce dalje raspravljati
<edo79> govorim o pojmu ducan a ne o pojmu auto
<edo79> mada osobno smatram da je i selo pocelo slijediti "gradski trend" i auto se koristi vise u reklamne svrhe tipa "vidi, to ti je moj novi stroj"
<edo79> vadi mast susjedu
<ptlo> tu se slazem
<edo79> ili ona druga slika.. auto za selo, auto za grad...
<edo79> mislim ono slavonac sam i znam kak se ponasaju i na selu
<edo79> ili treca slika obitelji sa 2 i vise auta
<edo79> i onda se kuka kak im je lose
<edo79> mislim daj
<edo79> svi bi udobnost i komfort ali da sto manje daju  a sto vise imaju
<ptlo> apsolutno
<ptlo> samo kazem nije nuzno da su svi takvi :)
<edo79> a osobno mislim da je vecinski problem u hrvatskoj to kaj svi gledaju razinu zivota vani i zele prek noci isto
<edo79> a bilo tko da dodje na vlast koristi svojih 5min slave
<edo79> i boli ga palac i za selo i za grad
<edo79> mi jos uvijek, gledajuci vecinu, trazimo ploce ispod mrtvih kobila
<edo79> kak kazu stari ljudi
<edo79> hebate ja se pojavim i odma svi se utihnu i razbjeze
<edo79> moram prestati tu dolaziti :)
<ptlo> naah :-)
<edo79> pa vidis da su svi se razbjezali cim sam progovorio :)
<obruT> kad meljes gluposti :)
<edo79> hvala :)
<obruT> :)
<edo79> ajmo nes drugo
<edo79> iz linux polja
<obruT> linux sux
<edo79> lol
<Neuromanc> je, dajte vi meni recite kak ce se moj šogor snaći na ubuntuu kad će trebati neku powerpoint prezentaciju urediti...
<edo79> ak stavim npr ubuntu kao os, kak da visual studio onda slozim u njemu da radi?
<drj_cro> nemoj radit u visual studiu :)
<obruT> edo79: eclipse/netbeans/nesto trece...
<obruT> visual studio nije los, ali na linuxu ga bas i ne bi vrtio
<edo79> hebga poceo sam sa MCT i treba mi vs
<edo79> skupio sam vec neke znacke ali windowsi me pocinju iritirati sa "not responding" sranjem
<obruT> MCT ? ne znam te kratice, znam samo za MCSE :)
<ptlo> traineer?
<ptlo> trener :)
<ptlo> visual studio je svjetlosnim godinama bolej od eclipsa i netbeansa
<ptlo> bolje
<ptlo> to dvoje je smece nad smecem
<edo79> microsoft certified trained specialist..tocno izrazeno...
<obruT> ptlo: ali nije za koristit pod linuxom :)
<ptlo> obruT, lakse mi je koristiti vs u windowsima pod virtualboxom nego eclipse
<edo79> a imam vs ultimate 2010
<ptlo> manje rama zdere
<ptlo> i kid you not
<obruT> radio sam u njemu, znam
<obruT> jos davno, c/c++ aplikacije
<obruT> debuger mi je ono sto mi je ostalo u sjecanju kao nesto vrlo dobro
<edo79> znaci najbolje trpiti windowse zbog vs?
<obruT> vjerojatno da
<obruT> ak nist drugo kao sto ptlo kaze, virtualku i u njoj samo VS, ostalo na linuxu :)
<ptlo> pa, trpit; ako radis na windows platformi radis na windows platformi
<ptlo> mozes radit na linux platformi
<ptlo> pa ne moras trpiti niti windowse niti vs
<ptlo> to sto neuromancov sogor to ne moze, ne znaci da ti ili ja ne mozemo
<obruT> ja trpim eclipse i netbeanse :)
<ptlo> so sorry :)
<obruT> i zivciraju me, da :)
<Neuromanc> ma da ja imam 200 sati da mu odgovaram na pitanja u slijedecih pol godine...
<obruT> jucer mi se eclipse nije htio ni dignut pa sam stvar poceo radit u netbeansima :P
<Neuromanc> nekaj bi se od njega i napravilo...
<Neuromanc> ako ga slijedeci infarkt ne ubije
<Neuromanc> ovi zasad su bili mali is amo ga strecali
<Neuromanc> 80 posto zakrecenja arterije, 50 godina, dipl inz agronomije...
<edo79> previse speka, prsuta i slanine?
<Neuromanc> nekak mi bas nije za na linux ga rpeselit, a na win bu si opet neko sranje navukao kad mu netko poput njega posalje pps sa najzabavnijim sranje, virus gratis
<Neuromanc> edo svega toga i jos cigarete
<Neuromanc> sarmu ne jede ako nema koja snicla pored da se pojaca:)
<edo79> Neuromanc pa zast mu onda ne sredis neki AV paket na windowsima?
<Neuromanc> edo ma ni bog mu ne pomogne, a ne av
<edo79> pa mora covjek temelj udariti da ima kaj taj zelenis drzati
<edo79> pa mislio sam zbog virusa i pps :)
<edo79> av mu sredis
<Neuromanc> ma imao je nod32
<Neuromanc> pa je svejedno navukao
<edo79> meni kaspersky ide i u attachmente na mailu i odma reze
<Neuromanc> ne mozes protiv maste korisnika
<Neuromanc> je lako je tebi ili meni
<edo79> pa podesis mu sve za scan, plus uradis automatski da dize update i to je to
<Neuromanc> njima ce kad tad doci nesto sto av nece necujno odjebati i ovaj ce pored svih vristanja reci ma ja to ipak hocu pokrenuti
<edo79> e to je onda nes drugo... znatizelja je ubila macku :)
<Neuromanc> ili ce kroz neku od milion xp rupa nekaj navuci
<edo79> xp? a da ga dignes barem na vistu?
<Neuromanc> da je neki stroj ok, bar bih mu w7 stavio pa bi imao neke sanse
<Neuromanc> edo 256 mb sdrama, p3...
<Neuromanc> xp se na tom tegli ko mula
<edo79> tjeraj ga na investiciju onda :)
<edo79> ja imam 6gb interno plus 6gb externo pa opet nekad mi steka 
<edo79> kad bolje razmislim zato mi i je baterija u klincu
<ptlo> 6gb externo?
<ptlo> kakav je to eksterni ram? :)
<Neuromanc> je, ivesticiju...
<Neuromanc> investiciju...
<edo79> imam jednu igrackicu
<edo79> asusovu
<edo79> koja u biti je ram dodatak na interni ram
<edo79> ima bas tu funkciju
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, kako to mislis - lakse ti je koristiti vs.net u vboxu nego eclipsu?
<ptlo> Mmike, kazem da mi je brzi vs.net u vboxu nego eclipse
<ptlo> ugodnije mi je za raditi
<ptlo> manje rama trosi
<ptlo> brzi je
<ptlo> (subjektivno)
<ptlo> doduse nemam cijeli vs.net, nego vs c# express
<ptlo> ali nije da je to runtimeu neka razlika
<edo79> ptlo os key za vs 2010 ultimate? :)
<ptlo> sta ce mi?
<ptlo> nije tesko nac key za bilo koji :)
<Mmike> ptlo, pa e, al' sto radis, da mozes birati :)
<ptlo> ovo sto ja imam je legalan soft
<ptlo> Mmike, nisam rekao da biram
<edo79> pa i ovo kaj ja imam je legal
<ptlo> to si ti pretpostavio :)
<edo79> msdn
<Mmike> je, vs.net za c# i asp.net u vboxu radi bolje nego eklipsa :)
<ptlo> edo79, sumnjam da imas dopustenje za distribuciju tih keyeva i da dalje budu legalni :)
<ptlo> Mmike, nego eklipsa na host stroju
<edo79> nemam dopustenje za distribuciju ali
<Mmike> al' taj vbox i to sve sam koristio ravno 2 tjedna kad sam nekome neki kufer popravljao :)
<Mmike> a sve sto radim radim u eklipsi
<edo79> ms je napravio zajeb sa vs 2010
<Mmike> sa 8 gigi rama u stroju se da, nekako :)
<edo79> stavili su iste kljuceve za apsolutno sve verzije
<Mmike> btw, monodevelop nisam upalio stoljecima, kako tamo stvari stoje?
<ptlo> nit ja
<ptlo> ne treba mi
<edo79> ultimate ima isti kljuc
<edo79> sva izdanja
<edo79> i tak svaka verzija ima isti kljuc
<Mmike> ptlo, pa tak mi zvucalo, kao: radije biram vs.net i vbox nego eklipsu
<edo79> kao sto ak odes na technet mozes 90% kljuceva imati "safe"
<edo79> jel koriste iste kljuceve
<ptlo> Mmike, aha, ne; da mogu birati, radije bih birao, naravno; ne mogu, pa je komentar bio u stilu što mi je manje mučno
<ptlo> Mmike, eklipsu ne moram koristiti za ništa, čak niti za android dev, dakle ne koristim je
<ptlo> a za c# se nisam toliko mučio da, recimo, ne koristim vs
<Mmike> Ja sam se navikao na eklipsu. Povremeno Java, PHP u zadnje vrijeme, i ok je. Onak... ajd, ok je. Za pitona sam ju davno davno koristio i to je bilo vise mucenje nego koristenje. Foetus koristi quantu i kaze da mu je super, pa cu i to probati jednom.
<Mmike> A C# ne znam gdje bih koristio.
<Mmike> AL' da, divota je vs, cak i taj express.
<hbogner> pozdrav
 * Mmike je otkrio ctrl+p u vimu
<ptlo> Mmike, line up? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> auto-complete :)
<Mmike> tj, auto-suggestion
<Mmike> tako nesto :)
<Mmike> NetworkManager u ubuntuu10.10 je malo glup? Nikad se ne spoji na zadnju mrezu na koju sam bio spojen, uvijek na neku koju on misli da je super :)
<dru||d> dpkg -r :)
<obruT> Mmike: to je prvo sto ja maknem nakon instalaciju ubuntua
<obruT> nakon toga ide avahi-daemon
<obruT> onda se moze pocet ista normalnog radit
<Mmike> obruT, ae?
<Mmike> avahi demon nit ja nemam upaljen, nikad mi to nije trebalo
<Mmike> a par puta smetalo
<obruT> automatski ti dodje
<Mmike> pa da, ugasim :)
<obruT> pa ga ja automatski maknem
<Mmike> ono, fakof :)
<Mmike> al' network manager je radio ok, sad u 10.10 se glupira
<Mmike> da, prije je bio ocajan
<Mmike> al' nema fakin sanse vise da drkam po /etc/network/interfaces i napikavam wireless i ino
<Mmike> kak' na desktopu ne koristim wireless nisam skuzio bed prije :)
<Mmike> a na laotpu, eto :) miceku malo nije dobro.
<Mmike> I jos, kazem mu, spoji se na mrezu doma (ima ju, ima i passworD), i spaja se, spaja se, spaja se, i kaze, los ti password, i ponudi onaj prozor za password unjeti. I samo kliknem 'de, ajde', i sve radi :)
<Mmike> al' to su sitnice, jel... sad bih ja k'o pravi ubuntator trebao prijaviti bug
<Mmike> samo sto je nacin prijavljivanja bugova u ubuntu toliko sjebat da mi se cesto neda
<ptlo> nije ti samo do ubuntua
<ptlo> zna zezati kombinacija nm + router
<ptlo> ja sam nakon reinstalla ubuntua morao mijenjati frekvenciju tj kanal vifija
<ptlo> jer mi se uredno odbijao spojiti
<Mmike> ptlo, possibile... no opet, na 10.04 je radilo ok. S druge strane, imao sam i drugi laptop, tu imam HP govno-nad-govnima, a tamo sam imao neki solidni thinkpad
<Mmike> heheehhe: "Recimo, je li uistinu potrebno potrošiti spomenuti iznos za Informix kad postoje baze podataka, točnije relacijski sustavi upravljanja bazama podataka (RDBMS), približno jednakih mogućnosti koji spadaju u domenu slobodnog softvera, odnosno koji se besplatno mogu skinuti s interneta i koristiti u bilo koju svrhu poput PostgresSQL-a, pa i MySQL-a?"
<Mmike> ...pa i MySQLa  :)
<ptlo> da, stavio je zarez ispred pa
<ptlo> los je
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRd6dMCP18c&feature=related <--- real life simpsons
<sale> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Vdm4MUitI the real, real simpsons ;-)
<DominiCanes> moj stari hp-jac ima mac os....mozda
<DominiCanes> imat cu mac....rofl
<sale> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCNuqK9QFJ4 :-D
<Neuromanc> i pa te ni niti
<SilverSpace> bas ste se danas raspricali :)
<DominiCanes> petak je
<DominiCanes> ne kuzim ovaj mac
<DominiCanes> kak ne vidi hd
<DominiCanes> pa to je zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj nista od f1 u Bahreinu
<DominiCanes> zakaj bi netko otisel na F1
<sale> SilverSpace: iduci tjedan konacna odluka ;-)
<Mmike> mod_deflate je ono sto kompresira stranice?
<Mmike> pri slanju?
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> ima li nesto drugo/bolje/novije?
<dodobas> nginx :D
<ivoks> varnish
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kako da u grub shellu vidim koju verziju gruba imam?
<dodobas> show version you fuck
<tparcina> Nakon instalacije eggdropa uz pomoć apt-geta, gdje se nalazi eggdrop.conf datoteka?
<tparcina> Odnosno, gdje bi se trebala nalazit, obzirom da ju nemam na disku?
<tparcina> /etc/eggdrop.conf ili negdje drugdje?
<chaky|work> tparcina: sudo updatedb, locate eggdrop.conf
<tparcina> chaky|work: Hvala. Nadam se da će sad pronaći.
<hbogner> tparcina, ja sam ju stavio u ~/egdropp
<hbogner> aha, ti ju trazis
<hbogner> e to neznam
<hbogner> /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<chaky|work> mozes ju staviti gdje hoces, samo kazes eggdropu odakle da je procita :)
<tparcina> hbogner: Što ti je ~ ako ga vrtiš na serveru?
<hbogner> tparcina, moj home direktorij i kojem imam eggdrop
<tparcina> eggdrop /moj/dir/eggdrop.conf?
<hbogner> samo sam sve postavke migrirao sa drugog servera
<hbogner> *u kojem imam
<tparcina> hbogner: Upravo mi je našao datoteku na istoj putanji ;)
<tparcina> U redu. Hvala obojici!
<hbogner> naravno kad smo pustili istu naredbu
<hbogner> ali ti ga mozes kasniej smjestit di god hoces
<tparcina> Budem. Hvala.
<obruT> blah, ovaj IMAP idle na courieru nije bas neki realtime
<Mmike> obruT, meni radi ok
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> koj odvratno siv/dosadan dan 
<SilverSpace> zasto mi samo gnome terminal otvara link u ff a svi ostali u chrome
<SilverSpace> tko je osmi-putnik stalno mi nabija duple tocke
<SilverSpace> http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/way/100037426
<SilverSpace> cvoeiste je krivo nacrtao http://matt.dev.openstreetmap.org/dupe_nodes/?zoom=17&lat=45.35015&lon=14.4957&layers=B
<DominiCanes> kaj se mugu citat headeri na gmailu
<DominiCanes> pokusavam al ne ide
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> o jesu budale, zabranili sendvice uducanbima
<hbogner> sad vidio i na tv
<hbogner> o idita nad idiotima
<hbogner> popisam im se na odluke
<chaky> sendvic je usluga, a trgovine nisu za to registrirane
<chaky> trgovina moze narezati, ali "ne smije" sloziti u kruh
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> koja glupost
<chaky> a eto
<DominiCanes> nadam se da ce bit policije u civilki koja ce trazit da im se slozi sendvic ispod pulta
<chaky> bio sam u par trgovackih lanaca gdje sam trazio da mi naprave sendvich, kazu da ne mogu. Oni mogu narezati sto ja hocu, stim da ja kasnije to mogu sam sloziti u sendvich. U jednoj drugoj trgovini, koja mi slozi sendvich, prodavacica posebno obracuna salamu, sir, i tako naplati, ali mi to ona slozi u sendvich. Sendvich kao artikal ne postoji.
<DominiCanes> kaj da kazem glupost
<chaky> stvar se svodi na kraju da zapravo oni NE SMIJU sloziti sendvich, jer sastav tog sendvica se isto tako posebno naplacuje.
<hbogner> pa uvjek naplate pecivo posebno, sir posebno, salamu posebno
<chaky> e to
<DominiCanes> pa kazem idiotizam
<DominiCanes> glupost i nemar
<hbogner> ali imam jedan ducan di ubace i paradajz i salatu i jos ga bace u mikrovalnu
<chaky> heheeh
<hbogner> a bas su bili fini sendvici
<hbogner> po zelji ti teta slozi
<hbogner> mali kvartovski ducan
<hbogner> smrc
<DominiCanes> a sad ce morat salamu, sir, i pecivo bacit posebno u mikrovalnu
<DominiCanes> lol
<hbogner> jel netko imao iskustva da flash u FF zamrzne dio ekrana na kojem se pojavio
<hbogner> cura mi kaze da ima smetnje na tom djelu ekrana cak i kad zgasi FF
<chaky> meni se to dogadja
<chaky> u chromeu
<hbogner> huh, meni jos nikad
<hbogner> i jel ima nacina kako to rjesit?
<chaky> i to od nedavno
<DominiCanes> meni nis od toga
<chaky> ja obicno restartam Xe
<chaky> to mi se pocelo dogadjati od kada je izasao 10.2 flash
<chaky> nije svaki put, samo ponekad
<hbogner> hmm, znaci ipak je flash
<chaky> da
<Dom__> Pozdrav. Imam pitanje - imam live cd ubuntu. kada se ucita ne mogu na internet iako pokazuje da sam konektiran, u cemu je problem
<chaky> wifi ili kabel ?
<chaky> otvori terminal, pa vidi mozes li pingati IP adresu svoj routera
<Dom__> kabel je
<Dom__> otvoriti terminal preko pretrazivaca?
<chaky> a? stisni alt+f2, pa u polje upisi gnome-terminal
<Dom__> nakon sto pretisnem alt+f2, upisem gnome-terminal i onda
<chaky> imas li na svom routeru omogucen dhcp? Tj. automatsko dodjeljivanje mreznih postavki
<chaky> onda stisnes enter ili kliknes na run
<Dom__> e pa u tome je problem sto ne znam imam li dhcp, mada mi je neki kolega rekao da mu se cini da imam cim pokazuje pod wierd auto eth0
<chaky> ne, nije to to
<chaky> anyway, pingaj IP rouetra
<chaky> routera
<Dom__> mzes li mi reci kako pingati u ubuntu
<Dom__> jer tek sam krenuio s njim pa uopce ne znam
<chaky> nema tog "kako pingati na ubuntu"
<Dom__> nista o njemu
<chaky> upisi "ping IP_adresa_routera"
<chaky> isto bi pingao i na windozama u cmdu
<chaky> ako je pocelo izbacivati tekst, napisi sto ti pise
<Dom__> da jasno za windowse, dakle u tom treminalu
<chaky> znaci, treba ti se ponavljati ovako nesto: "64 bytes from 192.168.68.254: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.516 ms
<chaky> stim da ce kod tebe biti druga adresa
<Dom__> ok, havla, idem probati, ako ne bude javim se opet
<chaky> ma cek,
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> ide on
<chaky> zapravo ajde
<Dom__> tu sam jos
<Dom__> :-)
<DominiCanes> kako nekog trajsat pomocu gmaila
<chaky> pitaj google :P
<SilverSpace> trajsat??
<DominiCanes> pitao prof.Googla i sve kaj radim nis od toga
<DominiCanes> trejsat
<jelly-home> cega ba
<jelly-home> probaj objasnit sto tocno mislis, i sto bi trebao biti rezultat
<Dom__> Malo prije sam bio ovdje s pitanjem o internetu preko ubunta, ugl. nesto ne sljaka. pretisnem kao sto mi savjetovali alt f2 pa pingam i u beskonacnost ide poruka Destinetion net unreachable
<chaky> Dom__: e to ti hoce reci da ne moze pingati tvoj router
<chaky> znaci da tvojoj mreznoj kartici nisu vjerojatno dodjeljene mrezne postavke
<Dom__> a to po zdravo seljacki znaci
<Dom__> ok
<chaky> znaci, mozes ih upisati rucno
<Dom__> ok, a gdje?
<chaky> a ako imas dhcp ukljucen na routeru, onda bi se to samo podesilo
<Dom__> vjerojatno shvacas da sam pocetnik, pa kako da ustanovim imam li dhcp
<chaky> desni klik na network manager, pa idi valjda na preferences, ili sto vec. Tamo se prebaci na wired, onda idi na Edit, pa upisi rucno postavke mreze
<chaky> mozes iz windowsa se spojiti na router?
<Dom__> iz cmda da, to radi
<chaky> ne, iz firefoxa, IE, Opere ?
<Dom__> nisam probao
<chaky> a koji router imas?
<Dom__> simensov gigaset
<Dom__> iskon 
<chaky> aha, e pa spoji se na router, u firefox upisi IP adresu routera, onda na routeru ukljuci DHCP.
<Dom__> to sam i pitao na pocetku treba li preko browsera nesto ceprkati, ok, ce to onda sljakati i ubuntu odmah ili
<chaky> da, trebalo bi
<Dom__> ok, hvala druze
<Dom__> ej meni pise da mi je dhcp server on
<Dom__> ej meni pise da mi je dhcp server on
<chaky> ajde ovako onda, na Ubuntu otvori terminal, pa napisi prvo "ifconfig" bez navodnika. Vidi s lijeve strane hoce li ti pisati npr. eth0 eth1 eth2 itd.
<chaky> onda, napisi "sudo dhclient ethX" < X je broj koji ti bude prethodno pisao s ifconfig
<Dom__> onda, pitam te sada jer moram restartati komp da bi usao u ubunutu
<chaky> ovo sve bez navodnika
<jelly-home> Dom__: hmm, imas Duo.CARNet ili trio.CARNet?
<jelly-home> IP adresa nije iskonova
<Dom__> duo Carnet - to preko iskona sam uzeo telefon i net, ali preko carneta
<jelly-home> u carnet usluzi router je konfiguriran u bridge modu, u linuxu bi (valjda) trebao dici vezu preko pppoe
<jelly-home> _mozda_ ce korisnicka znati kako se to slozi u ubuntuu
<Dom__> u iskonu ne znaju kako, carnet nisam probao, da njih zovem
<jelly-home> ha, nemas sta izgubit
<chaky> aha, onda sudo pppoeconf ce srediti spajanje
<chaky> najbolje koristiti pppoeconf wizard
<Dom__> dakle pppoeconf ili carnet sluzba
<chaky> ovaj wizard ce te voditi da upises svoje podatke za spajanje na adsl
<chaky> obavezno ukljuci spajanje pri bootanju racunala
<chaky> to ce te pitati
<Dom__> kako do tog wizarda, hoce li trebati upisivati jos nesto osim IP-a
<chaky> neces upisivati nikakav ip
<chaky> nego podatke za spajanje na internet preko iskona
<chaky> taj wizard pokrenes iz terminala s "sudo pppoeconf"
<Dom__> ok
<Dom__> bez navodnika
<chaky> da
<Dom__> i dalje kako me vodi
<chaky> da
<chaky> nemoj sto zajebati
<Dom__> valjda necu :-)
<Dom__> cujemo se
<chaky> mene sigurno ne
<chaky> ja idem /away
<Dom__> ok, hvala svejedno
<chaky> bye bye
<Dom__> Ljudi pozdrav, malo prije sam diskutirao vezano za moju konkeciju na internetu - uglavnom uspio preko wizarda. Ako znate chackya pozdravite ga i recite mu da je upalio njegov savjet
<Neuromanc> cijene računala će uskoro početi rasti...
<Neuromanc> kad ih mobiteli zamijene u većini funkcija...
<Mmike> pitanjce
<Mmike> imam stroj sa 10 diskova
<Mmike> /boot particija je u raid0 arrayu (/dev/md0), na /dev/sdi1 i /dev/sdj1
<Neuromanc> onaj stroj sa facebooka:)
<Mmike> kud metnem grub? U /dev/md0? 
<jelly-home> na pravi disk.
<jelly-home> dakle /dev/sdi i /dev/sdj ako tako pise
<jelly-home> Mmike: nego, zasto raid0
<Mmike> ma raid1, pricam pizdarije
<Mmike> bed je sto installacija hoce grub staviti na /dev/md0
<Mmike> i nema opcija drugih
<Mmike> valjda je instalacija pametna
<Mmike> centos je u igri, jelte :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> za popizdit
<Mmike> za-po-piz-dit
<Neuromanc> tebi je bas zabavno
<jelly-home> u instacijama obicno ima Alt-F2 ili Alt-F3 sa shellom
<jelly-home> la
<Mmike> jelly-home, mislis da sam tamo trebao fdiskati sve?
<Neuromanc> ma mmike treba probat nove stvari
<Neuromanc> uvijek moze fdiskati ako treba
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ma, poso, ne radim to za gust :)
<hbogner> e jel na linksys wrt54g moze custom firmware kao na wrt54gl?
<hbogner> na GL imam ddwrt a sad imam opciju jeftino piknut wrt54G
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> brijem da ja imam taj
<Mmike> kak znam to
<Mmike> tj, kak znam koji imam?
<Mmike> lspcista?
<hbogner> Mmike, ako mislis na linksys, pise an njemu
<Mmike> nemrem do njega :)
<Mmike> osim sshom :)
<hbogner> aha
<Neuromanc> MMike pa da, mozes se gustati istovremeno radeci posao:)
<hbogner> kaj sad valja od grafickih do 1000kn?
<hbogner> imate kakvu preporuku?
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> kanalisti
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislio sam da rucno pozoves grub shell i instaliras ga na (prva) dva diska
<jelly-home> Mmike: alternativno, ako se radi o starijem OS-u, lilo ima nekakvu podrsku za raid1
<Mmike> jok, centos 5.5
<Mmike> bas sad to radim
<Mmike> jer se drek nece bootati :)
<jelly-home> to je staro, lilo rulez
<jelly-home> centos znaci jos nije izdao 6.0
<jelly-home> postoji jedan nezgodni pojas md raid i boot loader verzija gdje nije nista podrzano
<jelly-home> lilo nece radit ako /boot nije tocno md raid1 sa md metadata format 0.9
<jelly-home> grub2 podrzava samo 0.9 i 1.0
<jelly-home> a novi(ji) mdadm defaulta na 1.2 format
<obruT> cini mi se da mi jedan web hosting otkantava submit forme kad u tekstu imam rijec "čudna"
<obruT> znam, zvuci cudno, ali takvi su simptomi :)
<obruT> greska iskoci prije nego sto dodje do moje php skripte koja treba obraditi doticne podatke
<obruT> a nakon par pokusaja mi zbanaju IP adresu na neko kratko vrijeme pa moram cekat
<obruT> zanimljivo
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da: find /boot/grub/stage1 kaze 'file not found'
<sale> obruT: koji hosting?
<obruT> sale: infoit
<sale> obruT: mod_security, garant
<sale> trazi neka ti naprave exceptione za triggerirane ruleove
<obruT> ne znam sta, al nabijem ih :P
<obruT> ne mogu do "vlastitog" sajta
<obruT> pokusao sam uploadati clanak u vlastiti CMS i ne ide, i onda me jos blokiraju
<obruT> sva sreca pa im ja ne placam za to jer bi odma sad napravio nered
<obruT> nist, idem spavat :P
<obruT> laku noc !
<m3x> bok ljudi
<m3x> ima koga
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-19
<Neuromanc> foreach :k [
<Neuromanc> 		make "naj -1
<Neuromanc> jutro drj_cro
<Neuromanc> jebo foreach u logou
<Neuromanc> aha skuzio sam...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Neuromanc> silver samo se ti smij:)
<Neuromanc> jesi kad progrmirao u logu:)?
<Neuromanc> jutro vlado
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: nisam :) 
<bubi> oj ubuntaši :9
<bubi> :)
<bubi> uglavnom, ja sam naručio 10.10 prije 19 dana, još ga nije čika poštar donio...koliko treba da dobijem taj lijepi paketić sa CD-om i naljepnicama
<bubi> ?
<SilverSpace> bubi: jel to još uvijek šalju
<bubi> da ;)
<bubi> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> mislim da tamo pise tri do cetri tjedna
<bubi> aha još malo da se strpim ipak?
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> jutro obruT 
<obruT> ja cu popizdit
<jelly-hme> popizdi!
<SilverSpace> he he obruT poludi obruT poludi :)
<drj_cro> quit
<drj_cro> jutro Neuromanc :)
<Neuromanc> o drj_cro, probudio si se;)
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: ma tu mi irc gori na htpc masini
<drj_cro> pa tu i tamo bacim pogled kaj ima :)
<Neuromanc> vise tamo nego tu:)
<drj_cro> tako nekako :)
<SilverSpace> pustos
<drj_cro> pa vikend je,svi spavaju
<SilverSpace> ma lochu negdje
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> vis vis..a nisu javili di ni kad :)
<Neuromanc> neki djecu uce logo:)
<jelly-home> turtle go sleep
<drj_cro> lol,logo?
<drj_cro> kaj to uce u skoli sad?
<jelly-home> a kaj ce, python pa da se djeca preplase zmijuge
<SilverSpace> nego sta od malena treba ucit
<obruT> odmalena da, perl, python...  da ne bi bilo  http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/03/perl_test.html
<SilverSpace> oj filipe 
<Neuromanc> uce to zadnjih 20 godina u skoli:)
<Neuromanc> pripremam malog za županijsko
<Neuromanc> bio je najbolji u županiji po rezultatima školskog natjecanja
<Neuromanc> sad ga treba još malo istrenirati da prođe na državno...
<Neuromanc> btw ima logo foreach:)
<Neuromanc> i to guba radi:)
<DominiCanes-win> kamo izac u centru ngrada
<DominiCanes-win> idemo kao vanž
<Neuromanc> ngrada?
<obruT> to je valjda nesto slicno gradu :)
<stemdA> ne, Ngrad je grad u Čadu, blizu N'djamene :D
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> mozda skraceno od novigrad
<jelly-home> možda su u šumi
<dodobas> need help
<dodobas> imam ubuntu paket
<dodobas> i zelim dodati jedan patch
<dodobas> kako bi mogao buildati taj paket s stim patchem...
<chaky> dodobas: tocka 3. http://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/12/15/howto-to-rebuild-debian-packages/
<chaky> zapravo procitaj cijeli howto
<dodobas> chaky: tnx
<bubi_> pozz
<bubi_> ovako znaim me sljedeće ako ja vrtim XAMPP na localhostu može li mu itko izvana pristupit?
<bubi_> ima li koga?
<jelly-home> nema
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-20
<drac0_> dobar dan
<drac0_> postovanje
<sale> drac0_: oy
<sale> pa desi! :-)
<drac0_> oy sale
<drac0_> evome :)
<sale> sta ima?
<drac0_> ovo odmara se nakon nedjeljnog rucka
<sale> hehe, ja se odmaram prije nedjeljnog rucka :-)
<drac0_> i to je ok :)
<chaky> drac0_: jebote, cekam te vec 3 dana. :) Meni kod bootanja mobitela pise "Why so serious?" :P
<drac0_> sale, sta kifla od bahrejna? :)
<drac0_> chaky, pa evo me :)
<sale> drac0_: cini se, da. Konacna odluka iduci tjedan
<drac0_> chaky, koji rom to vozis?
<drac0_> sale, hebemti i nerede i sve
<chaky> drac0_: defrost, nije rom vec alpharev HBOOT. Desire je sada S-OFF!!!
<drac0_> cekam f1 ko ozebo sunce :)
<sale> lol :-)
<drac0_> chaky, ahaaaa ;)
<drac0_> chaky, vis mogao bih i ja kad smo kod s-off
<drac0_> chaky, ajde sad mala recenzija, sta si bitno dobio s time?
<chaky> pisanje i brisanje po /system particiji
<drac0_> chaky, btw evo vec 3 dana vozim CM7 RC1, fino radi
<chaky> ja cu cekati defrost 7 jer mi treba skripta koja pise po particiji na memorijskoj kartici
<drac0_> chaky, da li su se ruke opet tresle, probijao znoj i to :)
<chaky> drac0_: da, i to jos duze nego kod rootanja. Postupak je trajao duze, 5 min.
<drac0_> chaky, da citao sam da je bio ekipe koja je cekala i po 20 min lol :D
<chaky> wow
<drac0_> a moze se vrlo lako brickati device, tako da ... fun-fun-fun :D
<chaky> aynway, samo skinit alpharev.iso, sprzi na CD, bootaj laptop, i stisni enter. To je sve.
<drac0_> chaky, indeed
<drac0_> al sad moram malo biti SilverSpace pa reci, iskreno ne vidim zasto mi je to potrebno :)
<chaky> a dobro
<chaky> hihii
<drac0_> naravno salim se, samo sam cekao tebe jer sam znao da ces ti to prije napraviti hihi :)
<chaky> sada je na tebi red :P
<chaky> drac0_: s s-off naravno sada mozes smanjiti /system particiju, a povecati /data particiju.
<drac0_> chaky, bas ti to pisah hehe :)
<drac0_> i jos nesto, jel djeluje na trenutni rom ikako, naravno nandroid backup radim
<chaky> kod mene je default, /system 250MB, /cache 40MB, /data 147 MB. 
<chaky> pa napravis nandroid backup, pobrises sve, stavis nove particije, i onda restore
<chaky> ovo ti nije potrebano ako tek radis s-off
<chaky> samo backup
<chaky> nego, naknadno ako zelis drugu particijsku tablicu
<drac0_> hmm goodly-doodly, tnx ;)
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace, si ziv hebate :)
<SilverSpace> jedva
<SilverSpace> ubija me ova promjena vremena
<SilverSpace> otkazali testiranje u bahrenu
<drac0_> da, vidio
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ce i utrku
<drac0_> da da, kvragu
<drac0_> lose pocinje sezona
<drac0_> chaky, jel na isti nacin ulazis u recovery nakon s-off?
<chaky> drac0_: da
<drac0_> chaky, ma vec prolistao sve, idem se bacit na posao ;)
<drac0_> cd metoda jos najsigurnija/najbolja, tnx
<drac0_> chaky, da li si nakon s-off morao opaliti restore il ti je normalno bootao u rom?
<drac0_> pod pretpostavkom da kako kazes nisi dirao particijsku tablicu
<SilverSpace> opet ovi rooteri
<drac0_> SilverSpace, suffer :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUgLIEntWDo
<SilverSpace> kako krilce radi 
<chaky> drac0_: normalno sam bootao, nikakav restore nije bio potreban
<chaky> drac0_: pobogu, imas na youtube howto videa koliko hoces. Evo jedan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cw9xkS20i0
<SilverSpace> izgleda jos jedan dobar bolid od AN
<drac0_> chaky, ma sve ok smiri se :) its done
<drac0_> al iskreno osim malo brzeg butanja i to sto mogu cackati po sistemskim aplikacijama ne vidim neku veliku prednost
<drac0_> ajde ok dobro dodje reparticioniranje tko zeli, mislim da mi to trenutno nije hitno
<drac0_> inace bilo sve gotovo za 3-4 min ;)
<drac0_> why so serious?
<drac0_> :)
<esdf> pozdrav, jel se moze kak streamat na servise tipa livestream, ustream, itd, s linuxa?
<SilverSpace> esdf: naravno da moze
<chaky> drac0_: fleshao sam cm7, nego jebiga nakon bootanja poceo automatski download aplikacija s marketa, ponestalo mjesta u internoj memoriji. Zato mi je drazi defrost, uzima manje prostora a i podrzava vanjsku particiju. Trenutno malo cistim cm7, vracam sms backup, podesavam adw EX launcher i jos par sitnica.
<drac0_> chaky, ima shema s cm7
<drac0_> kad te gapps trazi onaj odabira na pocetku, odes na cancel
<drac0_> onda sam povuce restore tvojih aplikacija
<chaky> e da, to sam i napravio
<drac0_> nakon toga se automatski gapps ponovno pokrene pa odaberes
<drac0_> e i nakon toga
<drac0_> kad sve zavrsi odes na market i upises 's2e'
<drac0_> oznacis sve, data, dalvik-cache, apps, sve da ti prebaci na karticu
<drac0_> nakon toga reboot
<drac0_> evo kod mene 128 mb free
<chaky> aha
<drac0_> je malo zajebancija al sve radi super
<chaky> evo idem bas to napraviti
<drac0_> naravno, i dalje cekam defrostonju 7 :)
<chaky> a sto mu je private-apps ?
<chaky> hoces reci da skriptu mogu sve ovo oznaciti da prebaci na sd-ext ?
<drac0_> private-apps su system apps u biti
<chaky> aha
<drac0_> da, sve ti prebaci
<chaky> i to kod tebe radi ?
<chaky> sve?
<drac0_> nakon sto prebacis i rebootas, podesi face, twit, skype i ostale 
<drac0_> sve radi, bez brige
<chaky> ok
<chaky> evo idem ...
<drac0_> samo moras ponovno ukucati accounte za appse koje koristis jel sada sve vuce s kartice
<drac0_> al to nije problem
<chaky> ok
<drac0_> malo su to shebali, al dobro se izvukli s tom skriptom
<drac0_> zato mi je defrosti i drazi, tamo sve odmah u paketu
<chaky> e znam
<drac0_> al posluzit ce i CM7 da se 'naviknem' dok ne dodje DF :)
<chaky> znao sam da ima ova skripta, ali nisam znao da postoji i na marketu
<drac0_> postoji da, al trenutno bas ova je samo za CM7
<chaky> da vidio sam da pise da je samo za cm7
<drac0_> citao na forumu da ne radi za ostale ...
<drac0_> iako je netko rekao da radi na villianu mislim il tako nesto
<drac0_> al super je skriptica hihi ;)
<chaky> ohoho, 138 free space
<drac0_> oho :)
<chaky> sad cemo se naskidati p0rnografije
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> chaky, evo ti malo p0rnografije :) http://www.appbrain.com/app/org.underdev.penetrate
<chaky> hahahahaha
<drac0_> chaky, si probao ovaj kernel? → http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=893484
<chaky> nisam jos dirao kernele, onaj default na defrostu mi je odlicno radio
<drac0_> taj sam odavno zamjenio :)
<drac0_> sa eviollet manu1.3 kernelom [2.6.35]
<drac0_> ova couttstech mi se ne cini nesto posebno, hrpa toga ima i u stock CM7 kernelu sada
<drac0_> tako da cekam opet eviollet 2.6.38 sa svim onim ficurima
<drac0_> al dobrano sam ustedio na bateriji sa manu1.3 kernelom
<esdf> SilverSpace: a kak ? :)
<SilverSpace> esdf: google http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoXtcaWwsP0
<esdf> budem isprobao
<drac0_> odoh van s kuckom, l8r kanalisti
<SilverSpace> esdf: http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<esdf> ma oke za to, nisam na ubuntu, al je jedini kanal ovo za koji znam s hrvatskim linuksasima :D
<ravilov> esdf: ne znas da postoji #linux.hr? o.O
<ravilov> svasta
<SilverSpace> :)
<esdf> ravilov: ma neam blage veze, prvi put čujem :D
<esdf> uopce na freenodeu ne visim skoro nigdje osim #archlinux
<esdf> hvala na tipu ;P
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-13
<ivoks> INFO: task dpkg:637 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<ivoks> party...
<ivoks> joj... uff
<ivoks> dodjem za stroj, kojeg je netko prije slagao
<ivoks> i odrzavao
<ivoks> i stroj ima tri diska
<ivoks> svaki po 72GB
<ivoks> i lik slozi jedan disk za sustav, raspacelira ga na 7 particija
<ivoks> na drugom disku slozi jednu particiju od 1GB za swap
<ivoks> i na treci disk stavi /home
<dodobas> ivoks: pa e... kad prdne jedan disk da bar dio podataka bude spasen :)
<ivoks> pa mogao je to sve u raid5
<dodobas> pa mogao je....
<ivoks> a jesu blesavi ovi grci
<ivoks> zapalili atenu
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> sad ce svu tu pomoc morati potrositi na obnovu zgrada
<ivoks> koji mulci
<dodobas> koju ce raditi njemci il francuzi...
<dodobas> sve je to 'big deal' :)
<ivoks> mogli su i beztoga
<ivoks> lijena bagra
<ivoks> primali bi 14 placa
<ivoks> a proizvode ko i mi - nista
<ivoks> svijet: evo vam novci
<ivoks> grci: ok, sad cemo zapaliti zgrade
<ivoks> cudi mi da su zapalili kafice i kina
<ivoks> a mjere su:
<ivoks> 15.000 otkaza u javnom sektoru
<ivoks> smanjenje minimalca na 600 eura
<ivoks> i to je sve
<ivoks> al bitno da su se organizirale OI, iako se nije imalo novaca
<ivoks> pa su, kao i mi, vise trosili na beneficije u javnom sektoru
<ivoks> same beneficije u javnom sektoru su bile vise od dohotka od poreza
<MmikeDOMA> Gut Morgen
<ivoks> pa mislim, kreteni
<ivoks> ne da su se zaduzivali za place, nego za bonuse i beneficije
<MmikeDOMA> ljena bagra? :)
<MmikeDOMA> nisu grci ljena bagra
<MmikeDOMA> malo su ignoranti pa su dopustili da ih vlada usere
<MmikeDOMA> al' nisu nikako ljena bagra
<Mmike> pogledaj 'what is wrong with the greeks', dokumentarac
<ivoks> ne govorim o pojedincima
<ivoks> govorim o odnosu drzave i drustva
<Mmike> govoris o narodu, kao, 'sami su si krivi za sranje'
<Mmike> a nisu
<Mmike> izjebala ih EU posteno
<Mmike> i jos ih jebe
<ivoks> sto im je to eu napravio?
<Mmike> usro ih je 
<ivoks> sto im je to eu napravio?
<Mmike> doveo do toga da ljudi nemaju sto za jest
<ivoks> gle, te ideoloske fraze ostavi za nekoga sa manjim IQ-om
<ivoks> konkretno, sto je eu napravio?
<Mmike> konkretno - usro ih je
<Mmike> sise im paru
<Mmike> i sad, kad nemaju nista
<Mmike> i dalje im sise paru
<ivoks> kako im to sise novce?
<Mmike> nisu grci krivi
<Mmike> mislim, jesu
<Mmike> sami su si izabrali takvu vlast
<Mmike> al' s druge strane....
<Mmike> kuzis, imaju, recimo
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> donjeli su zakon pred cca 5-6 godina po kojem moras placati porez na nekretninu
<Mmike> bilo da si vlasnik ili iznajmljujes ili sto vec
<Mmike> i sad, to je ok
<Mmike> al' ono sto je iznenadjujuce sto su donjeli zakon po kojem ako ne platis taj porez - iskopcaju ti struju :)
<Mmike> tj, ako nisi platio to, isto kao da nisi platio struju :)
<ivoks> i to im je kriv eu?
<ivoks> jedino za sto je EU kriv je sto im je dao euro
<Mmike> prica lik u tom dokumentarcu, kaze: da, da, eto, tesko je, nema se struje (cijeli kvart u ateni, ekipa nema struje), ne saljem sina u skolu jer, eto, nemam ga s cim poslati
<Mmike> al' veli dobro je
<Mmike> pita ga novinarka, pa kak dobro, mislim, nemate sto za jest
<ivoks> kada su zamijenili svoju valutu s eurom, ponijeli su se ko pijani milijarderi
<ivoks> posudjivali novce
<Mmike> pa, veli lik, mi nismo nikome nista duzni! :) drugi, kaze, imaju kredite :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj pogledaj dokumentarac, nema smisla, eu te zaslijepila:)
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas?
<ivoks> ja ti govorim da su posudjivali novce za regrese i bozicnice
<ivoks> i to je cinjenica
<ivoks> i nitko nije ni pomislio da je to problem
<Mmike> ja ti pricam da to nije istina
<ivoks> ne radi regresa, vec je ocito da ne prikupljaju poreza dovoljno da rijese elementarne troskove
<Mmike> tj, ako i je, nije uopce toliko strasno
<ivoks> ti ne pricas
<Mmike> velim ti, informiraj se drugacije
<ivoks> ti drobis fraze 'kriva je eu'
<Mmike> prije nego sto cijeli narod obiljezis kao 'grci su ljencine'
<Mmike> jer, nisu ljencine
<ivoks> pa dajem ti mogucnost da me ti informiras, a sve sto imas je 'kriva je eu'
<ivoks> pa mozes prodavati u vrticu i na sindikalnim skupovima
<Mmike> :) ne moras se duriti odmah rano ujutro
<Mmike> hajd pogledaj dokumentarac, kratak je, pa eto
<Mmike> btw, gledao sam drugi zanimljiv dokumentarac
<ivoks> ja se slazem da je EU kriva sto im je dala euro i mogucnost da se zaduzuju jeftino; sto su ovi iskoristili za kreditiranje poslova koji ne vracaju novac
<ivoks> npr, OI
<ivoks> budzet za OI su premasili nekoliko puta
<Mmike> 'revalations of pyramides' - malo nategnuto, i ima stvari koje su 'wtf, daj ne seri', al' generalno vrlo zanimljivo - isto ga ima na jubitou
<ivoks> ono sto smo mi napravili s arenama, oni su napravili 100x gore :)
<Mmike> znate li da su OI u Sarajevu rijetke OI koje su actually donjele paru?
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<ivoks> ti gutas sve s jubitoa
<dodobas> Mmike: rec
<Mmike> ivoks, nop, al' najcesce pocnem o tamo
<Mmike> dodobas, kad se mozemo vidimo? :) 
<ivoks> bitno da gutas :)
<dodobas> hmm, danas imam moguci dogovor sa zenom za rucak oko 11i30+ a s faksa idem oko 15i15.. moram platiti rezije gazdarici
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> igustin, kak si ti?
<Mmike> dodobas, a ak se uzguzim za taj rucak, ocel' se zena ljutiti?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si ti? pluca i to?
<igustin> igustin: :) dobro, ti?
<dodobas> pa nece...
<Mmike> igustin, ma ti znam da si dobro, mladicu :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a da ipak provjeris s njom? :)
<dodobas> ali to ti je, i sam znas, vrlo floksibilno vrijeme rucka :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto...
<Mmike> floksobilno :)
<dodobas> od 11h nadalje...
<igustin> kad ste već na ekonomskim temamama... mene fasciniraju ovi idioti od novinara koji su izračunali da će samo zbog povećanja PDV-a s 23% na 25% cijene otići gore za 8,7% (kao, 2% u odnosu na 25% je 8,7%)... ;)
<igustin> a ovi koji komentiraju su još genijalniji sa svojim računicama ;)
<Mmike> lijepo je biti u sustavu PDVa i imati neke troskove u tome 
<ivoks> Mmike: grcka zeljeznica godisnje prihoduje 100 milijuna eura
<Mmike> ivoks, yup yup, i kud ode taj novac?
<ivoks> Mmike: ta ista firma godisnje potrosi 400 milijuna eura na place, a ukupni troskovi su 700 milijuna
<Mmike> e, i?
<Mmike> sto ti to govori?
<ivoks> samo grcka zeljeznica stvara gubitak od pola milijarde eura godisnje
<ivoks> i to je tako od, pazi sad... 1992.
<ivoks> imali su tada ministra financija koji je pokusao drustvu objasniti
<ivoks> nisu ga slusali
<ivoks> dao otkaz i odselio iz grcke
<ivoks> ajde, nije odselio, ali je napustio vladu
<ivoks> grcka drzava je anarhija i ovo je rezultat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tako je :)
<Mmike> Kako ti pluca?
<Mmike> http://www.osijek031.com/galerija/thumbnails.php?album=764
<ivoks> Athenian taxpayers declared 324 swimming pools, on which a tax is levied. But a study using Google Earth found that Athenians actually have 16,974 pools.
<ivoks> to je primjer varanja na porezima
<ivoks> isto kao i kod nas
<ivoks> isto kao i kod nas, ekipa mislie da je drzava nesto trece, netko drugi, nitko ne shvaca da smo to mi svi
<ivoks> dorucak :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ondak ? 
<Mmike> na PAE kernelima proces ne moze vidjet vise od 3 gige rama? 4? 2?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> kako drzava moze bankrotirati?
<Mmike> tj, sto bi se grcima desilo da im drzava bankrotira?
<SilverSpace> anarhija
<dodobas> hmm, jeste vidjeli onaj video... punk economy... tako nesto
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> a sad nije anarhija? :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAR0VRLRGHE
<Mmike> dodobas, zasto ti ignoriras moje mesidje? :)
<ivoks> drzava ne moze bankrotirati
<ivoks> moze otpustiti sve ljude iz javnih servisa i prestati naplacivati poreze i biti ce na 0
<ivoks> kad ne bi bilo dugova i obveznica :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/croatia-airlines--neugodna-istina-o-hrvatskim-pilotima/1006118/
<SilverSpace> eto ti primjera
<SilverSpace> grcke
<ivoks> pa da, to sam vec komentirao
<ivoks> lete manje od prosjeka
<ivoks> a zele vise
<ivoks> i taj CA, kao i grcka zeljeznica, posluje s gubitkom
<ivoks> a ekipa koja tamo radi zeli bonuse
<ivoks> pa treba im i dat bonuse!
<ivoks> ako firma ima negativan prihod, onda i bonus treba biti negativan
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T9TmmF79Rw0
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> rjesenje za macke :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ping
<drj_cro> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> Prezime :U skladistu pocleo zezati racunalo 
<obruT> Mmike: odgovori: zezajte i vi njega
<hbogner> ili nek ga otvori i i+zvadi mrtvog misa
<obruT> mozda je mis ziv :) grije se na procesoru i usput gricka kablove :)
<hbogner> mozda
<hbogner> ili krade jedinice i nule
<jelly-home> jel mozda neko vidio ovu fotku u vecoj rezoluciji http://balkans.aljazeera.net/makale/fenomen-ekstremne-hladnoce?utm_source=ajbvijesti
<ivoks> nisam
<obruT> jel se tko igrao sto s waylandom ? bas sam neki dan naletio na neki clanak, zaboravio da se to razvija...
<Mmike> zao mi sto nisam isao do mora
<Mmike> vele da je senj nevjerojatan :0
<obruT> ludo izlgedaju ove lampe
<obruT> trebalo bi to penjat :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/SlapSopot
<obruT> SilverSpace: fak, sto je stavio javno ? :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: super je sopot, bas smo se dobro zabavili
<obruT> isli smo nakon posla, po danu smo malo penjali, a kad je pao mrak, upalio frend dealextreme lampu, presuper ugodjaj
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da i ti si bio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> super
<obruT> yep, na prvoj fotki ovaj lijevo :)
<obruT> na zadnjoj onaj desno :)
<obruT> zaledjeni slapovi su zakon
<ivoks> obruT: nije li to zabranjeno?
<obruT> zasto bi bilo zabranjeno ?
<ivoks> moguce da sam zabrijao :)
<obruT> zabranjeno je na zasticenim podrucjima zbog zastite sedrednih barijera i tako to... npr. na Plitvicama bi nas ubili da dodjemo :)
<ivoks> e da, to...
<ivoks> bio je prilog o plitvicama, pa su rekli da se to ne smije
<ivoks> valjda onda samo tamo
<ivoks> ne opcenito
<hbogner> ali ima dovoljno slapova di se moze
<hbogner> mi u samoborskom gorju naletili na neki potocic sledjeni
<hbogner> nekoliko metara, ali jebeno zgleda
<ivoks> i penjali ste se po slapu od potoka?
<obruT> logarska dolina je super: https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/LogarskaDolina   Maltatal isto: https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/Maltatal
<hbogner> nee, mi planinarili po stazi i prosli pokraj potoka
<hbogner> ivoks, slap od potoka je bio ledeni zid debel 30-50 cm
<hbogner> nemora bit rijeka kad je hladno, potok je jos bolji, sporije tece, brze se zaledi
<ivoks> https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/LogarskaDolina#5436002622976198002
<ivoks> obruT: pa sta to radis u prirodi? ^
<obruT> ivoks: bwahahaha :)
<obruT> prirodno je piskit :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: koji ste vi ludaci :D 
<jelly-home> do NOT eat the yellow snow
<obruT> SilverSpace: zabavno je, zbilja... treba se samo dobro obuci da nije hladno i zabava zagarantirana
<obruT> fino si u brdima, mir, tisina, dobra ekipa
<obruT> pogotovo zimi
<obruT> spavas di oces, nece te nitko zajebavat ak dignes sator u sred doline :)
<obruT> iako preferiramo domove ako ih ima u blizini ;)
<SilverSpace> ne bi se mogo ustati drugo jutro 
<SilverSpace> zglobovi bi mi otkazali garant
<jelly-home> magnetski remen nosit :>
<obruT> inace niz ovaj slap, dok je bio malo pod snijegom, se frajer spustio sa skijama... https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/SinjiSlap#5703540112585355266
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jel se netko kuzi u libreoffice macroe?
 * obruT ne
<ivoks> zelim napraviti macro koji ce povecati vrijednost celije za odreceni broj
<ivoks> ah, snasao sam se drugacije
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad me hebu dependencies
<SilverSpace> i onda mi se jos srusi nautilus
<SilverSpace> LG Optimus Vu 5" u omjeru 4:3
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pinvuidqgDw
<ivoks> Ovaj videozapis nije na popisu. Mogu ga vidjeti samo osobe koje imaju vezu. Saznajte više
<ivoks> nije nis 4:3
<ivoks> a mozda i nije
<ivoks> ali ja to ne vidim :)
<obruT> dodobas: jesi tu ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: rec
<obruT> dodobas: imam vrlo cudno pitanje :) imas li mozda kakvu ideju, kad koristis neki GIS softver, pa ucitas slojeve, vektore, *rastere*, pa scrollas, zumiras i tako to, prilikom toga, koje operacije se najvise trose, koji "libovi" se najvise pozivaju ? :)
<obruT> u biti zasto pitam, nekak najvise GIS software koristim tako da za pozadinu koristim nekakav raster (obicno sken topo karte), a onda gore iscrtavam pizdarije
<obruT> i to mi onak, ne radi bas najbrze (u qgis-u), na zoom cekam vise nego sto bi htio i tako to
<obruT> pa onak, zanima me oko optimizacije tih nekih stvari, koliko iskoristavaju multithreading, jel bolje za to imat procesor s "jacom jezgrom" ili  neki s vise coreova i sto ja znam sto :)
<obruT> mislim, znam da je to program specific, ali dosta tog softwarea koriste iste libove (npr. proj4)
<dodobas> obruT: pa... nikako ne raditi reprojekciju rastera u QGISu... to je jako bugovito i sporo
<hbogner> obruT, upravo sam povecao onu hrpu snjega, sat ti je preko glave
<hbogner> par kubiak snjega
<dodobas> drugo... mozes probati sloziti piramidu rastera... imas u 'properties' od sloja
<dodobas> i nisam siguran jer to cudo napravi TILED raster
<dodobas> sto omogucava da ucita samo dio sloja... a ne cijeli file...
<dodobas> odnosno samo ono sto treba
<obruT> dodobas: thanx... u biti me uvijek zanimalo sto se otprilike izracunava pri takvim operacijama te da li su te operacije danas vec multithreadane ili ne...
<obruT> odnosno hocu li popusiti performanse kupujuci neki noviji visejezgreni procesor cija je jedna jezgra sporija od jezgre procesora koji vec imam :)
<obruT> cini mi se da cu profitirati u vecini aplikacija koje koristim, jedino me u biti za qgis muci hocu li ili ne, malo sam citao po netu, navodno su multithreadali neke stvari
<ivoks> igustin: sve je to jasno vec odavno
<ivoks> igustin: samo eto, neki vole zavjere, pa... :)
<api984> high low (haj lo) :D
<ivoks> igustin: tu treba dodati jos i omjer zaposlenih/umirovljenika, pa bi slika bila jos strasnija
<igustin> ivoks: slažem se s tobom
<igustin> mislim - u ovome, ne svemu ;)
<ivoks> bilo bi tuzno da se slazemo u svemu :)
<igustin> :)
<ajhi> kaj idolnet vise ne radi
<ajhi> ?
<budz0r> ajhi: ma jebo idolnet
<ajhi> pa probao sam se spojiti
<ajhi> pa NEJDE
<ajhi> a imam u irssiju fiksirano 2 windowa za idolnet kanale, ubuntu-hr mi je 4
<ajhi> a ne znam konfigurirat kak spada
<ajhi> :/
<obruT> ajhi: ja sam spojen gore, dakle radi
<jelly> ajhi: meni radi?
<obruT> na fpz
<ajhi> aha
<ajhi> ja sam isao na irc.idolnet.org
<jelly> javio Pumi da makne ffzg
<jelly> iz irc.idolnet.org DNS zapisa
<ajhi> tenks decki
<ajhi> sad mogu i na idolnetu citati nista
<obruT> tu i tamo haerbalije nesto napisu, uglavnom se ćuto
<obruT> s/ćuto/ćuti/
<jelly> ćutim da netko ne zna značenje tog glagola
<ajhi> uglavnom decki
<ajhi> kaj ima
<SilverSpace> ajhi: a kaj bi bilo :D 
<SilverSpace> sve po starom 
<obruT> nist pametno, prica se o hokeju, formuli 1, mobilnim uredjajima, ponekad nesto o postgresu, mysql-u, ORM-u
<obruT> linux i dalje sux pa ono
<SilverSpace> ubuntu sux
<obruT> i to isto :)
<obruT> unity isto :)
<SilverSpace> unity zakon :P
<obruT> hehe :)
<ajhi> kaj nije 2012. godina linuxa na desktopu?
<ajhi> :P
<SilverSpace> nece to jos dugo
<obruT> ne znam sto bi to trebalo znacit, evo moj kolega pokusava natjerati linux da radi s displayportom pa mu ne ide
<obruT> u kombinaciji s tom grafickom jednostavno ne radi, bug u driveru i jebes ga
<obruT> eto linuxa na desktopu
<obruT> nema slike na monitoru pa niti desktopa
<ajhi> obruT: prije nekoliko godina je pocetkom godina na slashdotu obicno bio clanak "Ova godina (20xx) je godina linuxa na desktopu", sto god to znacilo
<jelly> 2013: desktop na zalasku
<jelly> _nikad_ nece biti godina Linuxa na desktopu
<ajhi> e
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> pa cak ni tad
<obruT> a cuj, ionako je smak svijeta krajem godine pa ono :)
<jelly> opet
<obruT> Maja je rekla pa cemo da vidimo :)
<jelly> vise me brine onaj meteor sto treba proci '36 ili '38
<obruT> to ce Bruce Willis da rijesi ak bude ziv
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko ziv tko mrtav 36-38 :)
<ivoks> jelly: upravo u tome i lezi prilika linuxa
<ivoks> redhat je davno skuzio da nema smisla se trsiti oko desktopa
<ivoks> canonical je skuzio da treba otici na druga trzista
<obruT> tako je, a nas desktop/workstation korisnike, ko jebe :)
<ivoks> android je najbolji primjer
<jelly> SilverSpace: lako se tebi zajebavat, a netjak??
<ivoks> obruT: ne, fora je u tome sto se i to mijenja
<SilverSpace> jelly: po svemu sudjeci kak se ponasa sad bit ce u buvari :) 
<SilverSpace> ako ga ulove 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ajhi> ok, posto sam neko vrijeme zacementiran na nekoj starijoj ubuntu verziji
<ajhi> kakvo je danas stanje s ostalim distrama?
<ajhi> jel fedora lici cemu?
<hbogner> oj ajhi pa ti si ziv
<Mmike> ajhi, t isi covjek zreo za neki MacOS :)
<jelly> samo izgleda da su u 10.7 i OSX dosta pokvarili
<obruT> ajhi: znas sta, sve je to isti k, drugi pkg management, drugacija instalacija, a dobis skoro isti softver isti vrag...
<jelly> nije baš isti softver. http://meta.ath0.com/2012/02/05/apples-great-gpl-purge/
<hbogner> Mmike, 800 giga???
<hbogner> wtf???
<Mmike> nda, na krivu sam listu poslao mail :)
<hbogner> nisi nisi
<ivoks> jelly: cak i dok je bila samba, bila je lose skompajlirana
<ivoks> i cups su uspjeli shebati u prvim verzijama
<ivoks> onda su odustali i kupili easysw
<jelly> tak se radi
<Mmike> dodobas, super je onaj punk economics
<Mmike> to me opet vraca na pitanje - za koji kufer ne puste grcku da bankrotira?
<ivoks> jelly: kad ne znas implementirati softver, kupi proizvodjaca? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> oni ga valjda znaju slozit
 * hbogner se igra filtriranja, labeliranja i arhiviranja na gmail-u
<hbogner> dopiz**** mi sve imat u inboxu
<jelly> njihovi filteri su prilicno jednostavni za slaganje, kad bi imao takav webmail za po doma bilo bi mi super
<hbogner> imao sam i prije filtere, ali sam se tek danas pozabavio arhiviranjem
<hbogner> tj micanjem iz inboxa
<jelly> etoga, sad je samo jedan irc.idolnet.org, courtesy of Brka
<hbogner> odoh, pozdrav ljudofi
<ivoks> ugasiti ce vjesnik
<ivoks> jedini drzavni list :)
<obruT> koji je eto objektivan pa je steta da ga gase ? :)
<ivoks> ne znam, ne citam ga :)
<ivoks> al je jedini drzavni list, kako god okrenuo
<dodobas> a sto su NN ?
<ivoks> to je glasilo
<dodobas> hmm, nisam nikad mislio da postoji razlika
<ivoks> to je kao da usporedis radio i sirenu za uzbunjivanje
<ivoks> nema novinara u NN-u :)
<ivoks> pricali smo o pismu i jeziku nedavno
<ivoks> evo kako je hrvatski izgledao prije samo 180 godina: http://www.nn.hr/lgs.axd?t=16&id=675
<ivoks> Lyudevit Gay :)
<jelly> to je ok, imas prilicno dobro mapiranje y na danasnje j
<ivoks> drums roll
<SilverSpace> kad se mi zapuni swap uspori racunalo
<SilverSpace> premalo mi je
<ivoks> :DDD
<dodobas> ivoks: jesi koristio KSM na KVMu ?
<ivoks> dodobas: da
<SilverSpace> a neda mi se ga siriti
<ivoks> dodobas: to je default na novijim ubuntuima
<ivoks> vec godinu dana, ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> moram onda drkati po UUID
<dodobas> dakle 12.04 ce to imati...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa koliki ti je swap?
<ivoks> dodobas: naravno
<SilverSpace> 1G
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a ram?
<SilverSpace> 2G
<ivoks> pa s cime zapunis 3GB?
<SilverSpace> i to sve radi ok dok ne otvoris java app
<SilverSpace> josm
<jelly> vrti desktop aplikacije na makini koja je za headless/htpc upotrebu
<ivoks> pa ja imam 2gb rama, pa se rijetko zapuno
<SilverSpace> i kad sve pogasim swap se ne isprazni i dalje usporeno radi
<ivoks> zapuni
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa nece ti pomoci ako povecas swap :)
<ivoks> swap je to sto ti 'usporava' stroj
<ivoks> ako hoces da se ne usporava, makni swap :)
<jelly> imao sam 4GB doma i bilo je premalo
<jelly> sa 8 vise ne swapa
<ivoks> i onda kad nestane rama, kernel ce ubiti kenu aplikaciju :)
<ivoks> neku
<jelly> ivoks: nakon sto 5 minuta razmislja i jebe se
<SilverSpace> da znam ugasio ja swap pa mi se srusio x
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> uglavnom... imam stroj sa 16Gb rama koji vrti nekoliko kvmova
<dodobas> od toga je 'zapunjeno' :)
<dodobas> 6gb, i 2.5gb swapa koji otpada na kvm
<ivoks> ok... i?
<dodobas> swappines je bio na 60... sad je smanjen na 10
<SilverSpace> pomaze jedino restart ili da se odlogiram i onda iz konzole napravim swap off
<dodobas> ivoks: pa malo mi se cini puno swapa
<SilverSpace> puno na 16G rama
<dodobas> a pravo pitanje je hoce li swapoff -a povuci sa sobom VMomove
<ivoks> nece
<dodobas> ili to mogu bez beda odvrtiti ?
<ivoks> ako su VM-ovi u swapu, sto sumnjam, onda ce ti oh izvuci iz swapa
<SilverSpace> meni srusi X-e
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: Xi ti se sruse kasnije, ne kada maknes swap
<ivoks> osim ako nemas mjesta u ramu
<jelly> swapoff ne pazi dal stvarno ima mjesta za napraviti swapoff
<SilverSpace> cim stisnem enter :)
<jelly> nego smanji swap maksimalno koliko ide, povuce malo natrag u ram, smanji jos malo, itd. dok ne isprazni sve
<dodobas> a 8gb je buffer_Cache
<Mmike> skype na linuxu je smece
<ivoks> dodobas: ako imas slobodnog rama, a swap ti je zapunjen
<jelly> SilverSpace: i sto pise u dmesgu i /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old nakon sto ga srusi?
<ivoks> dodobas: onda znaci da sto je u swapu se uopce ne koristi
<Mmike> ne mora bit da se ne koristi
<ivoks> pa mora
<ivoks> ne moze se koristiti u swapu :)
<jelly> Mmike: meni radi™
<Mmike> jelly, i meni, kad radi :)
<ivoks> a ako ima 8GB RAM-a slobodno, a 2GB u swapu, onda je ocito da se tih 2GB ne koristi
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam gledao
<ivoks> npr... VM koji ugasen
<jelly> SilverSpace: onda ne znas zasto se zrusilo
<ivoks> nah, ne vm koji je ugasen
<Mmike> ivoks, ako mu stroj trenutno ne swapa, da, onda se ne koristsi
<Mmike> tj, ako mu je swapin/out = 0
<ivoks> Mmike: pa o tome i govorim
<ivoks> Mmike: ne govorim o SilverSpaceu :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, da, swapoff -a bi u teoriji trebao izbaciti is swapa sve kaj je tamo
<jelly> SilverSpace: a kladim se da ga je jednostavno kernel ubio, da se nije X server srusio sam od sebe
<dodobas> ali swapa ... malo
<Mmike> sad, kako ce mu to kvm podnjeti, nemam pojma
<ivoks> o, izbacit ce on
<Mmike> mysql se, recimo, razleti :)
<ivoks> samo gdje :)
<Mmike> pa u ram, gdje drugdje :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ne znam ali odmah nakon enter swapoff -a 
<ivoks> pa ako rama nema, onda nece u ram :)
<SilverSpace> mi se srusi
<jelly> SilverSpace: i sto pise u dmesgu i /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old nakon sto ga srusi?
<jelly> :->
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ak nemas rama dovoljno
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ima rama, ima 6 gigi rama u cacheu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa nemam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj gasis swap onda, konju :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to sam pokusao probe radi :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) onda ok :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ako imas 2GB u swapu, a vise od 2GB slobodno u RAM-u, swapoff -a ce to sve baciti u ram
<SilverSpace> znao sam da ce se nesto dogoditi
<ivoks> dodobas: izgubit ces cache, ali to ionako nije bitno :)
<Mmike> da, i nek se nada da se kvm nece srusiti
<ivoks> zasto bi?
<ivoks> pa ne zna kvm sto se desava
<Mmike> kajjaznam, zakaj se mysql srusi?
<Mmike> zato kaj je lose napisan?
<Mmike> nisam probavao. virtualbox se recimo ne srusi :) to sam probavao :) al' imam jedno 10ak minuta neupotrebljiv stroj, u potpunosti :)
<ivoks> pa nije VM u swapu, pobogu :)
<ivoks> onda ne bi radio
<Mmike> tja, neznam bas
<Mmike> misilm da je
<Mmike> al' on ce znat bolje
<ivoks> Mmike: swap je prostor na koji se bacaju stvari koje se ne vrte
<Mmike> jelly, recimo, kad mi netko posalje poruku, i skoci mi prozor od skypea, alt-tab na bilo kojem workspaceu mi dohvaca i taj skype, ako prvi
<ivoks> dakle, ne moze VM, koji nesto pise/brise, biti u swapu
<Mmike> top kaze da moze, jbg
<Mmike> iako, top kenja kvake
<jelly> Mmike: pa to je namjerno
<Mmike> recimo, na ubuntu-hr pokazuje da apache2 proces trosi 679m swapa, dok je u biti samo 48k swapa iskoristeno
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je namjerno? da nemrem alt-tabat? nije to namjerno, to je krivo :) 
<jelly> Mmike: kak ne možeš alt-tabati?
<Mmike> pa mogu, al' me jebe taj skype prozot u kojeg se nemrem tabat, jer je na drugom desktopu
<Mmike> kad mi recimo dodje pidgin poruka onda mi se isto zacrveni taj kufer, al' alt-tab ga uredno ignorira, iako mi dolje u trayu (tj, u onom panelu di su prozori) sad najednom stoji i pidgin (koji je na drugom desktopu)
<jelly> rekao bih da je to problem WM-a onda
<jelly> meni alt-tab radi po svim otvorenim prozorima, jer sam tako trazio
<dodobas> http://pastie.org/3374715 pa ti vidi
<SilverSpace> sux ubuntu
<SilverSpace> zamrzo se
<SilverSpace> saljem izvjesca o rusenju ovih dana ko lud
<obruT> nije se to ubuntu smrzo nego unity :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: gnome-settings-daemon se skrsio
<dodobas> a najbolje je sto nikad nije overcommitano
<obruT> cek, gnome-settings-daemon je smrznuo kantu ?
<obruT> dodobas: tek sad vidim ovaj tvoj pejst, ajme sta radis ? :)
<dodobas> virtualiziram ? :)
<obruT> pa memorija barem nije skupa :)
<dodobas> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7897514/memory-day.png
<dodobas> obruT: pa nije ako ides 2gb -> 4gb
<dodobas> ako ides 16gb -> 32gb onda je :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tako kaze :)
<dodobas> hmm, max je 24gb u serveru
<dodobas> tako da, ako su kojim slucajem slobodna dva slota... mozda...
 * obruT ce ispizdit sa svim ovim procesorima i maticnima, ima milione toga, sam bog ne zna sto je bolje od cega (ak ne zelis kupit najskuplje sto se nudi)
<obruT> milioni socketa, verzija, bitova, clockova, korova, hajpertredinga
<SilverSpace> obruT: jos nisi slozio konfiguraciju
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nisam... nemam pojma sto da uzmem, u biti kupujem curi, njoj ne treba nesto jako, no ako bude jace od mog smeca, mozda se zamjenimo :)
<obruT> ono sto me muci je da moj 4 godine star procesor nije bas nesto sporiji od modernih procesora u istom cjenovnom rangu :P
<dodobas> prica mi jedan kolega... kao konfiguracija iz snova... 30kkn+ :)
<obruT> ocekivao bi da ono, kupim danas bilo koji procesor da je jaci od nekog starog
<dodobas> obruT: kupujes vise jezgri...
<ivoks> di vi gledate swap u topu?
<ivoks> taj top je napusen
<ivoks> kaze da mi dropbox swapa vise nego sto swapa imam
<dodobas> ivoks: ok... znas neki pametniji nacin ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks>  /proc/<pid>/status
<ivoks> grep VmSwap /proc/<pid>/status
<ivoks> treba ti neka novija distribucija
<ivoks> mislim da je to uslo u nekom post 2.6.32 kernel
<dodobas> ok, na 2.6.32 nema
<ivoks> jebga...
<Mmike> dodobas, a de rokni swapoff -a, jebiga sad, i cekaj :)
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko para hoces potrosit?
<dodobas> Mmike: budem sutra, kad cu biti blizu mashine
<Mmike> ma ensh uklat masinu
<Mmike> samo virtualke, mozebitno
<Mmike> imaj top otvoren stalno da vidis kak se swap smanjuje, da imas ideju koilko jos ima
<obruT> Mmike: sto manje :P
<dodobas> obruT: hrelic ? :)
<obruT> dodobas: dugo vec tamo nisam kupovao :)
<ivoks> zakaj se bojis swapoff?
<ivoks> to je ko da se bojis odlogirat
<ivoks> commitaj to u ram, ako ga imas dovoljno, i bok
<ivoks> mada ne vidim zasto bi isao to uopce raditi
<ivoks> ostavi scheduleru da sam to hendla
<Mmike> pa ak je kvm sjeban, onda ce se sjebat
<Mmike> velim, mysql je tak sjeban, kad zavrsi u swapu umre, ak ne umre, umre kad kazes swapoff -a
<Mmike> a i stroj sa 12 gig rama i swapom upaljenim - ne vidim smisla
<Mmike> obruT, velim ti. ddr3 - 8 giga = 300 kuna. ploca neka am3 - 300 kuna. najjeftiniji am3 proc (nekol'kojezgren) = 400 kuna
<Mmike> gledaj da ploca ima graficku gore
<Mmike> chipset i ino - irelevantno
<Mmike> ja ti preporucam asrock
<Mmike> jako dobre ploce za malu paru
<obruT> Mmike: upravo tako razmisljam, samo ne znam koji procesor
<Mmike> najjeftiniji?
<Mmike> osudjen si na AMD tu, jer je znatno jeftiniji od intela. i ploce i procovi.
<obruT> najjeftiniji je neki sempron, to je sporije od mog starog procesora da ga jebes :)
<Mmike> koji je tvoj stari proc?
<obruT> athlon x2 6400+
<ivoks> ako imas VM u swapu, onda je to VM koji se vjerojatno srusio
<ivoks> i stoji
<ivoks> tj., ne VM, vec OS u VM-u
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/procesori__40/amd-procesor-athlon-ii-x2-250-socket-am3-30ghz__1189931
<Mmike> bok, bok, zaboravi da ga imas
<obruT> gledao sam neke benchmarke i ne mogu vjerovat da je moje staro smece brze od nekih novijih procesora i to mi se gadi
<Mmike> jedino, dodaj jos 200 kuna i kupi scythe katanu kao kuler za to, jer stock cooler hoce bit jako bucno
<Mmike> obruT, to je 939 socket, kaj ti imas (stari proc?)
<obruT> ne sjecam se, mozda am2 ili tako nesto ?
<obruT> mislim da je windsor jezgra
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to nije bas TAK staro, i to je fini proc, da :)
<obruT> staro je nekoliko godina
<obruT> tad je to bio top sto se tice MHz po coreu
<obruT> od naravno procesora dostupnih smrtnicima :)
<ivoks> arm arm arm arm arm arm arm :)
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/procesori__40/amd-procesor-sempron-le-140-socket-am3-27ghz__1328171
<Mmike> to je sporije od tvog proca, znatno
<Mmike> al' ak ne kodira filmove i ne gnjavi s povrayem, nece nit skuzit
<ivoks> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-3960X+%40+3.30GHz
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> al' vidi cijenu :)
<obruT> mnogo to para, al da je brz, brz je :)
<Mmike> ja imam ovo: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
<Mmike> i taj je brz k'o i5 a kosta 500njak kuna majne
<Mmike> manje
<ivoks> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L9400  @ 1.86GHz
<ivoks> ^ to ja imam
<ivoks> al moj drugi stroj...
<Mmike> ok, za multithreaded stvari je jednako brz, za singlethreaded je sporiji nesto
<obruT> ivoks: sirotinjo :)
<ivoks> to mi laptop
<obruT> nist, odo na neki sastanak..
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> ou jea
<ivoks> The status of your membership in the team OpenStack Contributors
<ivoks> (openstack-cla) was changed by Lorin Hochstein (lorinh) from Proposed to
<ivoks> Approved.
<ivoks> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5650
<ivoks> $ grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<ivoks> 24
<ivoks> i tak puta 6
<Mmike> ivoks, to desktop? :)
<ivoks> ne, poludio bi da mi je u sobi
<Mmike> vish, mi imamo 16 jezgri najvise trenutno
<ivoks> bucna stvarcica
<Mmike> po serverima
<Mmike> navodno su vise od toga neisplativi, tj, lakse/jeftinije kupit jos jednu kistru sa 16 jezgri (tj, 8, al' HT ovo ono), nego to
<ivoks> imam i ovo
<ivoks> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2660 0 @ 2.20GHz
<ivoks> nemam pojma kae to
<ivoks> ups
<ivoks> Preliminary information. The part is not released yet.
<Mmike> ivoks, a ovo di imas 24 jezgre, koji su to procovi?
<ivoks> xeon X5650
<ivoks> ovih gore imam 16
<ivoks> puta 3 :)
<ivoks> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2660.html
<Mmike> da, neznam zakaj ovi moji to ne zele
<ivoks> zato jer jos nije u prodaji
<ivoks> :]
<Mmike> ma ima za kupit 6jezgrenih 
<Mmike> al' vele da su neisplativi trenutno
<ivoks> ovo je 8 core
<Mmike> 5650 je 6core
<ivoks> E5-2660 je 8
<Mmike> ma za x5650 pricam :)
<ivoks> al bit ce jedna zanimljiva obavijest kroz slijedecih tjedan-dva
<ivoks> mozda vec i sutra
<Mmike> canonical pocinje raditi za macos? :)
<dodobas> jel itko razmisljao koristiti Jabber kao protokol za notifikaciju o događajima na serverima ?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nema veze s appleom :)
<ivoks> dodobas: jesam ja svojevremeno
<ivoks> al samo, onak, proslo kroz glavu
<ivoks> na kraju sam samo slozio javni jabber servis
<jelly> dodobas: a sta fali... mailu i smsovima
<dodobas> pa nista... ali jabber bi mogao prenesti poruku do sms/mail gatewaya
<dodobas> tj. pushati...
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj fali mailu?
<dodobas> ako recimo radis pub/sub
<dodobas> Mmike: pa nista.. to moze biti samo jos jedan od end-pointova
<Mmike> "I'm a long time Ubuntu user, but this time I decided to go with Debian. Why? Mostly because our servers are Debian and because latest updates of Ubuntu have mostly focused on breaking the desktop environment"
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> ali kako je pub/sub fan-out... mozes na to nakaciti loggere/graphere/mail/sms/sto_god
<Mmike> nema snijega vise :/
 * Mmike kmeci
<ivoks> suti!
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e, ivoks ce taman ozdravit kad vise nece biti snjega :P
<Mmike> pa mogo je jos ovaj tjedan padat
<Mmike> da ga se zasitimo
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> fino ga je bilo ove godine!
<Mmike> kako znakovito, izraelci tvrde da su iranci postavili bombe u njihovim ambasadama :)
<ivoks> konacno je pao kako treba
<ivoks> jos da dodje malo ledeno doba...
<ivoks> pa prodat kajake kinezima i bacit se na klizanje po jadranu
<Mmike> bude, bude
<dodobas> u to bi ja... klizanje po jadranu :)
<Mmike> samo jos jedno 1500-2000 godina i eto ledenog doba
<dodobas> možda se i reinkarniram do tada :)
<ivoks> ma kakve reinkarnacija
<Mmike> tja, svasta se moze desiti
<Mmike> mysql 5.1 -> 5.5 upgrade = fail
<ivoks> Sony is forecasting nearly US$3 billion in losses for the fiscal year through March.
<Mmike> "Pozdrav!
<Mmike>   
<Mmike> Prvi puta radim sa Linux-ovim sustavom. Zanima me gdje se nalazi terminal na Ubuntu 11.10. ,čemu služi i kako se upravlja sa njim?
<Mmike>  Hvala!"
<SilverSpace> lol
<chaky> ajde, covjek je barem pristojan. Imas "pozdrav" na pocetku i "hvala" na kraju. :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: Mmike ne zna odgovoriti jer je jos na 11.04 :)
<chaky> ahaaa
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+t
<ivoks> to je tako vec godinama
<ivoks> ili win -> term -> enter
<Mmike> mogli su stavit shift-numlock-esc-f1-t
<SilverSpace> ctrl+alt+t ne radi kod mene
<igustin> ne kužim... na tom Unityju je teško naći neku aplikaciju? :/
<chaky> igustin: ja bih na unitiju trazio aplikaciju, tako sto bi u ono search polje upisao ime programa i stisnuo enter
<igustin> wtf?
<igustin> ne bi li taj GUI trebao biti intiutivniji, pogotovo za dumb usere? :S
<ivoks> pa nije tesko
<chaky> ma mozes i klikati okolo za doci do programa, ali eto ovo je meni bilo brze
<ivoks> igustin: kad bi dao objektivnu priliku, vidio bi da je najbolji ui za napredne korisnike
<igustin> ok, moguće
<igustin> ali poanta takvog tablet-like UI-ja je da se dumb user brzo i lako snađe
<igustin> što baš i nije tako u praski
<igustin> *praksi ;)
<ivoks> pa nije jer su se ljudi navikli da im pise start
<SilverSpace> ima i menu za unixy
<igustin> (ne mislim tu na ovog lika gore)
<ivoks> windows svi koriste
<igustin> nije baš tako, daj tom istom iPad ili slično, i brzo se snađe
<ivoks> a nikome nije palo na pamet da je trazenje programa prema imenu proizvodjca debilno
<SilverSpace> ja jos koristim Synapse
<ivoks> ipad nije isto sto i racunalo
<igustin> prema imenu proizvođača? :S
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> u windowsu
<ivoks> Start -> Programs -> Adobe -> Program
<Mmike> ocajan je ui za napredne korisnike
<igustin> a, to
<Mmike> za pocetnike je ok
<Mmike> kad im objasnis da imaju ono di tipkaju
<igustin> eto ga na :)
<Mmike> malo ih iritira to u pocetku i onda se naviknu
<Mmike> idem plesat
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> sve je stvar navike
<ivoks> a ipad/iphone su uspjeli vise zbog marketinga, nego zbog UI-a
<ivoks> to ne znaci da je ui los
<ivoks> ali vece zasluge ima marketing
<ivoks> i to je sve. marketing.
<jelly-home> wow, LCDscrub screensaver stvarno radi
<jelly-home> zapekle mi se nijanse plave na starom IPS monitoru i bile tako par mjeseci, nakon sat vremena LCDscruba sve ok
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma da kaj se to na lcd moze zapeci
<SilverSpace> nisam znao
<ivoks> naravno da moze
<ivoks> teze nego na plazmi, ali moze
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da se to ne moze dogoditi lcd
<SilverSpace> kod moje stare na tv katodna cijev stoji HRT 
<SilverSpace> zapecen
<SilverSpace> bemti sat sam iso popit vode u kuhinji i iz pipe padaju kockice tak je voda hladna
<jelly-home> pfft
<jelly-home> pusti da curi malo da se ne zaledi
<SilverSpace> ma nece
<SilverSpace> ali nije visa od 5°
<SilverSpace> nemam sa cime izmjeriti
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima
<SilverSpace> gledam koliko se neki program skine .deb i .rpm i .deb paket se skida 4x vise od .rpm paketa
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-14
<ivoks> kaze gnome:
<ivoks> Displaying multiple windows at the same time means that screen space isn’t used efficiently, and it means that you don’t get a focused view of what it is that you are interested in. Windows that aren’t maximised also create additional tasks for people. Often you need to adjust their size, or you have to move them around. 
<ivoks> Your application's primary windows should typically be maximized by default and their title bars hidden. Multiple views can be used to replace the need for several windows. 
<Mmike> ama strasno
<ivoks> http://live.gnome.org/Design/HIG/GeneralGuidelines
<ivoks> You should also avoid confirmation dialogs where possible. These break someone's flow and can become a source of irritation. Instead, offer the opportunity to undo destructive actions. 
<ivoks> kako undo rm ili fsck?
<obruT> jutro!
<ivoks> 'vecer
<obruT> ivoks: na ircu je uvijek jutro, u bilo koje doba dana :)
<SilverSpace> bome zazimilo jutros 
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<obruT> samo nek potraje malo zima, glupo bi bilo da se sad, kad je konacno napadao, snijeg otopi
<obruT> svi bi nekak rado nabavio skije pa otisao na Sljeme i spustio se po Markusevackom makadamu ili tako necem
<SilverSpace> :) i da moras doma sa prozora gledati 
<SilverSpace> obruT: zanimljiva ideja
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bed je sto nemam skije, njih bi cak i mogao dobit, no moram nabavit pance...
<obruT> s bordom mi je zao ici... :)
<SilverSpace> moje skije na zidu vise
<SilverSpace> nemam pance
<SilverSpace> od jucerasnje nadogradnje ne radi mi compiz u precise
<obruT> nadogradnja aka samo obicni redovni update ?
<SilverSpace> updete
<SilverSpace> hm radi ali ne radi predefinirani potezi misa
<SilverSpace> pola stvari radi pola ne
<SilverSpace> i nedaju se ukljuciti
<dodobas> jednoga dana i ja cu biti velik http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/2/13/tumblr-architecture-15-billion-page-views-a-month-and-harder.html
<SilverSpace> bome grci razvalili grad
<obruT> ja ne znam sto ti ljudi misle, svi zive daleko iznad mogucnosti iznad realnosti i sad kad se sistem raspada, odjednom nezadovoljni
<obruT> nisu ni hrvati nist bolji
<obruT> "~40k requests per second"
<obruT> lijepo
<obruT> zanimljivo je da je na php-u bazirano :P
<obruT> odnosno krenuli su tako pa vidjeli da je smece :)
<obruT> dodobas: u svakom slucaju thanx na linku, zanimljiv clanak
<dodobas> obruT: yup
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images3/2ddb5042-22ee-428e-b3e7-1eef3df29dbe.jpg
<ivoks> grci su budale
<ivoks> svu pomoc ce morati uloziti u rekonstrukciju atene :)
<ivoks> unistili su i gradjevine koje su bile tamo tisucama godina, koje su prezivjele svakakve krize i ratove
<dodobas> sad ce to njemci i francuzi obnavljat :D
<SilverSpace> jebem i mater isko novce tu su starcima susjedima nagurali zahtjev za promjenu usluge
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa stalno se bunis kako ti puca veza
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da nece
<dodobas> ivoks: ako je EU politika dosljedna... onda hoce
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma nisu meni 
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da francuzi i nijemci samo zele spasiti sto su ulozili, a onda ce ih ostaviti da rade sami sto zele
<SilverSpace> susjedima starcima kaj pojima nemaju
<ivoks> dodobas: previse su novaca izgubili tamo
<ivoks> dodobas: nijemci i francuzi pomazu grcku kako bi spasili italiju i spanjolsku; boli ih neka stvar za grcku
<ivoks> dodobas: grci su jos '92. znali da rade sranje, ali su kamenovali covjeka koji im je to rekao
<ivoks> metaforicki receno
<dodobas> ivoks: a vidjet ces... ako ikad objave 'javnu nabavu'
<ivoks> nece biti javne nabave jer ce sve rasprodat
<ivoks> da pokriju onu drugu polovicu duga
<ivoks> prvu polovicu ce im oprostiti
<ivoks> jel uopce znate sto ce grcka dobiti kao pomoc?
<ivoks> za tu pomoc imaju biti robovi
<ivoks> dobit ce vise od stotinu milijardi eura, za koje su njemacka i francuska dale garancije
<ivoks> i oprostit ce im se pola inozemnog duga
<ivoks> pardon, javnog
<ivoks> dobit ce vise pomoci nego sto je nas jednogodisnji buzdet :)
<ivoks> u kesu
<ivoks> a cine ni 3% EU dohotka
<dodobas> nikad €
<ivoks> s/EU/eurozone/
<dodobas> ovako bar mozes printati KN koliko hoces... i zaduzivat se lokalno 
<ivoks> ne mozes printati
<ivoks> kod koga ces se lokalno zaduziti?
<ivoks> kod talijanske ili austrijske banke?
<ivoks> sto ce oni s bezvrijednim kunama koje se printaju sam tak?
<ivoks> uostalom, ekonomije su isprepletene
<dodobas> HPB...
<ivoks> tesko ces naci jednu firmu u HR koja ne posluje na ovaj ili onaj nacin s inozemstvom
<SilverSpace> ovaj iskon dobiti to je lutrija
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma taj iskon je smece :)
<ivoks> dodobas: HPB? :)
 * obruT ceka jellyjevu reakciju :)
<dodobas> hrvatska poštanska banka ili kako vec
<obruT> jel ima tko printer za te kune da posudi na dan-dva ? :)
<ivoks> dodobas: i sto, posudit ce kune drzavi koja ce otplacivati kredite?
<dodobas> ma printaj brate...
<ivoks> dodobas: a kune nece vrijediti nista na inozemnom trzistu
<dodobas> a tko sad kupuje kn ? 
<ivoks> sad kune mozes mijenjati
<ivoks> ako ih printas, onda ne mozes
<dodobas> je, ali samo u RH
<ivoks> kune su konvertibilna valuta
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mozes bilo gdje
<ivoks> ja ih u kanadi mijenjao
<dodobas> ja nisam nikad uspio promjeniti kn vani...
<ivoks> seres kvake
<jelly-home> obruT: nema reakcije
<dodobas> doduse to je bilo 2008
<ivoks> mozes ih mijenjati u EU, SAD-u, Kanadi, bilo gdje
<obruT> jelly-home: :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma starci koji vise ni neznaju di su a ne kaj im treba 
<SilverSpace> kuzis sad su im nagurali ugovor
<SilverSpace> zovem na brojeve nitko se nigdje ne javlja
<SilverSpace> sad sam i na twitter poslao
<SilverSpace> balavurdija bezobrazna
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma to s tim ugovorima uvijek pizdarije, moj stari isto popusio pricu, ne znam jel od optime ili h1, ne sjecam se
<jelly-home> treba ih samo pitati "koliki je ukupni trosak na koji se obvezujem ovim ugovorom", ako mulja ili ne zna, odjebat
<jelly-home> a ljudi puse prva tri/sest mjeseci besplatno, nije mi to jasno
<obruT> SilverSpace: a meni su iz iskona dosli nedavno, mislio da to od bivse vlasnice stana da nesto iskljuce, sta ja znam sta, kad ono meni hoce uvaliti usluge, reko ne hvala, pokusali su sa "ali ali mi to sve isto nudimo jeftinije", kad sam rekao da radim u T-Com-u pobjegli su glavom bez obzira :)
<obruT> nazalost, uvijek mi ulete kad sam u sred nekog posla (inace me nema doma ak doma nemam posla) pa nemam vremena da ih pustim unutra da lijepo popricamo
<SilverSpace> sad ih ne mogu dobiti 
<obruT> i zanimljivo mi je da se obicno (barem ovi iz h1 i optime) predstave sa "mi smo iz telekoma", a ne kazu kojeg
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<obruT> kao, dosli smo zbog jeftinijeg telefoniranja, a neki ljudi nisu ni svjesni da mijenjaju operatora
<ivoks> pa jeli bitno sto mijenjaju operatora?
<ivoks> ljudima je svejedno... oni ionako misle da je sve to jos uvijek HPT
<ivoks> 130 milijardi eura
<ivoks> uf...
<ivoks> to im je skoro pola budzeta
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bitno je susjedima oni imaju na dva mjesta tcom telefoniju i za to placaju drugi telefon puno manje
<SilverSpace> i ovako im je racun 100kn 
<SilverSpace> internet im ne treba
<ivoks> danas je referendum u srbiji za kosovo
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce ih 90+% reci da ne prihvaca kosovo kao neovisnu drzavu
<ivoks> al, koja je svrha?
<dodobas> ajde molim vas... koji je referendum raspisan, IKAD, bez da se nije znao rezultat
<ivoks> nezavisnost quebeca
<ivoks> na vlasti su bili separatisti, a izgubili su referendum za manje od 1%
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_referendum,_1995
<dodobas> ok to je JEDAN 
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeNekud> zasto vim zeli sa xima imat posl?
<MmikeNekud> posla?
<ivoks> referendum ima vise uloga
<MmikeNekud> i onda kad se usshejam na remote stroj preko spore veze vimu treba dan da se digne
<ivoks> izrazava volju naroda i daje legitimitet vladi da donese neke odluke
<ivoks> vim-nox - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<ivoks> ldd /usr/bin/vim
<ivoks> ce ti dati odgovor
<ivoks> tko zna koji vim imas instaliran
<dodobas> ivoks: zvucis ko neki pamflet vlade :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: skoti
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dodobas: mozda je nekim tesko shvatiti, ali tako stvari stoje :)
<dodobas> suhoparna propaganda...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sto sa skotima?
<ivoks> propaganda cega? zakona?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: skoti ce referendum imati tek 2014.
<ivoks> bit ce tijesno :)
<MmikeNekud> ivoks, ma bilo kud, na debianima, censtosima...
<ivoks> 10:38 < ivoks> ldd /usr/bin/vim
<MmikeNekud> dvojim, nemrejju skoti bit izolirani na britaniji
<ivoks> ne moraju biti izolirani
<ivoks> mogu imati nekakvu uniju
<ivoks> ali mogu poreze drzati u svojoj blagajni
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) ma znam zezam se
<ivoks> i ne placati krizarske pohode engleske vojske po sjevernoj irskoj :)
<MmikeNekud> brate mili
<MmikeNekud> vim na 10.10 ima toliko govana u sebi :)
<MmikeNekud> na 11.04 nema tolko  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh maloo van
<SilverSpace> moram samo naci di su mi neoprenske carape
<ivoks> MmikeNekud: ovisi o tome koji vim si instalirao
<ivoks> apt-cache search ^vim
<ivoks> ima gnome, gtk, nox, tiny...
<MmikeNekud> vim
<MmikeNekud> ah, pimpek
<SilverSpace> ja taj vim nikada se nisam trudio nauciti
<MmikeNekud> vim-=gtk
<MmikeNekud> thnx
 * MmikeNekud treba jos jedno 22 kve
<MmikeNekud> kave
<MmikeNekud> eh, meni je 10 godina unixa trebalo da se prisilim
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je jedna od onih stvari koje se cine kompliciranima, no kad naucis, zao ti je sto nisi naucio ranije i vise ti niti jedan drugi editor nije dovoljno dobar
<MmikeNekud> ^^
<ivoks> http://jeremy.bicha.net/2012/02/11/ubuntu-classic-now-with-indicators/
<ivoks> joj, dosadno za poludit
<ivoks> upala pluca
<ivoks> nemas kaj radit, pa popravljas bugove i tokom vikenda
<ivoks> nemas kaj radit, pa napravis sve vezano za posao
<ivoks> i onda ti ostane jos 2 tjedna lezanja
<ivoks> a nemas kaj vise raditi
<ivoks> mogu jos samo prcati MmikeNekud i SilverSpace, ali i to ce dosaditi za koji dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma znam osnove sam kaj mi nikada to nije trebalo pa se nisam ni trudio 
<SilverSpace> mc mi je bio uvjek pri ruci
<SilverSpace> i bio mi je dovoljan
<obruT> uvijek ima sto za radit ! evo pridruzi se nekom opensource projektu i doprinesi
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad sam dobio prvu unix stanicu na kojoj je bio vi, a nisam mogao nista drugo instalirati, bio sam prisiljen nauciti... i tad mi je bili ono, "budalo, sto si cekao do sada"
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<MmikeNekud> prcati? :) cime? :) kak' imas los auto? :)
<MmikeNekud> mc nije editor
<obruT> mc nije editor, ali ima ugradjeni editor ;)
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: vidi kako je vani dobro a ovaj jadan ivoks mora camiti doma
<SilverSpace> snjeg do koljena
<obruT> nego, kad smo vec kod file managera, jel koristi tko "worker" ? :)
<SilverSpace> nek i dalje bulji u bord na balkonu
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeNekud> worker?
<MmikeNekud> kaje to?
<obruT> file manager koji izgleda kao directory opus :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: da znam mc ali ima editor u sebi koji mi je bio dovoljan 
<SilverSpace> odoh na snijeg
<SilverSpace> papa
<MmikeNekud> eto ga mecem
<MmikeNekud> nema snijega tu kod mene :/
<ivoks> $ worker
<ivoks> Segmentacijska greška (core dumped)
<MmikeNekud> ja ga pokrenuo
<MmikeNekud> i nista se ne desva
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> avfs
<MmikeNekud> pa
<MmikeNekud> to je za xe progrm?
<MmikeNekud> obruT, lose :)
<MmikeNekud> ruzan za popizdit
<ivoks> aaaaaaa
<ivoks> sjecam se toga
<ivoks> ruzan je, ali se mogao customizirati
<obruT> MmikeNekud: ruzan je taj na linuxu
<MmikeNekud> kaj, na windowsima je bolji? :)
<MmikeNekud> meni mc skroz ok
<MmikeNekud> pogotovo ovaj zadnji
<obruT> MmikeNekud: me ne, nego se ovaj fura na directory opus sa amige :)
<MmikeNekud> i nautilus, al' on mi je vise za firma-knjigovodstvo stvari
<MmikeNekud> aaaaaa
<MmikeNekud> nisam to trosio nikad
<MmikeNekud> u biti nisma inkad imao amigu :)
<obruT> to je na amigi bilo zakon :)
<ivoks> je ne koristim file managere :/
<obruT> ja koristim mc uglavnom
<MmikeNekud> ovisi za kaj
<obruT> meni mora biti twopanel i mora biti sve na tipke, bez misa
<MmikeNekud> kad muvam gomilu pornjave sa jednog servera na drugi koristim rsync :)
<MmikeNekud> osle karike
<MmikeNekud> 250k km
<MmikeNekud> nije lose
<ivoks> i naravno
<ivoks> kad moras lezat
<ivoks> skuzis da ti istice registracija
<budz0r> korisnici chrome-a/chromiuma, koristi li tko proxy, postavke u proxy.pac?
<budz0r> slozio sam proxy.pac koji radi u firefoxu, radi djelomicno i u chromiumu, ali ne radi mi recimo otvaranje ftp stranica
<MmikeNekud> ja koristim
<MmikeNekud> proxy.pac
<budz0r> pa sad, ako netko koristi proxy.pac u chrom*, jel voljan prokomentirati
<budz0r> e super
<MmikeNekud> jer moji briju na ueber sikjuriti pa svaki dan imam novi :/
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti stara kuha suseni buncek i susenu nogicu bemti moram se odselit iz stana
<ivoks> 0ad
<MmikeNekud> split split split
<dodobas> zadar zadar zadar
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/thinkpad.jpg
<SilverSpace> quits quits quits
<SilverSpace> vani je pretoplo
<MmikeNekud> guba je, da
<MmikeNekud> da je bar hladnije
<MmikeNekud> i da je cijelu noc padao snijeg
<MmikeNekud> al' ajd
<MmikeNekud> nemrem rec da ga nije bilo ove godine
<MmikeNekud> sam kaj nisam nit jednu fotku okinio
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: ljepo je igra sunca i sjena http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/sos1.png
<SilverSpace> kak mi ne radi compiz popizdit cu navika na neke blagodati
<jelly> dobro sto sad, kad je hladno je prehladno, kad zagrije 3-4 stupnja je pretoplo, ajmo se dogovorit
<SilverSpace> nesto su sprckali sa unity i compiz
<jelly> di ko kad u cemu
<SilverSpace> jelly: na precise 
<SilverSpace> neke opcije upalim u compizu ali ne rade
<jelly> zar je precise izasao?
<SilverSpace> kodmene da :)
<SilverSpace> napravio reset copmiza i unity i nista ne radi
<ivoks> obruT: ti si u tcomu?
<obruT> ivoks: jesam
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/682788
<jelly> obruT: KOLEGA
<jelly> heheh
<obruT> kolega da :)
<igustin> pa niste, vi dvije *odvojene* firme, zar ne?
 * igustin moš' mislit ;)
<obruT> sve je to relativno
<obruT> sve ce nas da gazi njemacka cizma
<jelly> jeste
 * jelly jede u T-Mobile menzi^Wrestoranu
<igustin> obruT: vidim li ja dobro? jeftinije je imati ADSL+Halo nego samo ADSL? o.O
<igustin> sorry, ne, jeftinije je samo ADSL ali smao par kn
<obruT> pa naravno, treba zaradit i na telefonskoj pretplati :P
<obruT> jebiga, muzi korisnike koliko god mozes
<igustin> obruT: dobro da te znam, pa se neću izrigati na tebe ;)
<obruT> bas me zivo zanima hoce li biti sto od ove najave da ce oiv postavljati optiku
<obruT> igustin: i meni se bljuje od toga, vjeruj mi
<obruT> imam faking fiksni samo zbog ADSL-a, uopce mi ne treba niti fiksn telefon niti ta faking pre(t)plata
<igustin> eto, to isto kaže masa ljudi
<jelly> a HT oduljuje mjesecima-godinama sa nakedom
<obruT> to je to, muzi dok mozes
<jelly> ja se preselio u kvart di mogu imati i amis i iskon i jebe mi se
<jelly> sad dizem eduroam wifi doma da vidim hoce li se neko spajati :-)
<obruT> ja sam na t-comu samo zato sto imam dzaba promet pa mi je zasad najjeftiniji
<Mmike> dzaba promet?
<Mmike> sta nije svugdje dzaba promet?
<obruT> pa ovisi kako gledas i kako tko nudi uslugu
<jelly> Mmike: najjeftiniji paketi redovito imaju limitirani proment
<obruT> t-com naplacuje brzinu + promet, promet je ono tipa 1GB, 10GB i flat
<obruT> odnosno to GB je koliko je ukljuceno u pretplatu, a onda prekoracenje placas po GB ili cemu vec
<jelly> a pogotovo na mobilnoj mrezi, koja je to deracina
<obruT> ja placam samo brzinu, dakle N kuna mjesecno za tu i tu brzinu
<Mmike> jelly, na amisu toga nema
<Mmike> ja isto placam samo brzinu
<obruT> uff, na mobitelu moras pazit sto radis, ako predjes izvan limita, dizi kredit za vratit dug :P
<jelly> Mmike: eto, jedan plus za njih
<Mmike> da, super je amis
<Mmike> e, ad
<Mmike> vipnet nije tako super :)
<jelly> na mobitelu sam instalirao dvije aplikacije da prate mjesecni promet
<obruT> "samo brzinu", tamo nema paketa prometa nego je sve flat, dakle samo drugacije upakirano
<jelly> Mmike: ali vip ima sve!
<jelly> tako bar kaze reklama
<jelly> iptv se valjda ne racuna
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422807_3021853138667_1032867241_2980884_1653905327_n.jpg <- ivoks na moru :)
<obruT> jelly: nemoj da se aplikacije pokolju pa da dobis krivi rezultat na obje :)
<obruT> iptv ide po drugom PVC-u i ne ulazi u racunicu za internet
<jelly> obruT: ma mislim, na vipovoj reklami
<jelly> lahko za pvcove
<Mmike> jel' koristite tmpreaper?
<obruT> Mmike: ne bas, mi sami cistimo sto ne treba :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto to netko hoce, a nece si u cron metnit 
<SilverSpace> uh dobro je vani 
<obruT> kvragu pretoplo je, idemo sad na Sopot, ima da curi s njega :P
<SilverSpace> da i na potoku je procurilo iznad leda
<obruT> a nist, prosetat cemo tamo pa ak bude ok, penjemo, ak ne, idemo nazad
<obruT> barem ce biti fina setnjica nakon posla
<obruT> no jedva cekam vikend, tad nas cekaju pravi slapovi...
<SilverSpace> kud
<obruT> planiramo do Logarske doline...
<SilverSpace> nesto se skrsilo :)
<obruT> nist, odo pod sljeme...
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> kad god cujem rijec 'selebritiji' dodje mi da razbijem tv
<SilverSpace> nije ti nista kriv tv
<ivoks> ssh tuneli su cudo.
<ivoks> cudo!
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada isprobavao
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> screen, ssh tuneli, scp i rsync - neznam kako bih bez toga
<ivoks> vim
<ivoks> bio bi SilverSpace 
<ivoks> bez toga :)
<Mmike> bio sam do pred 2-3 godine :)
<Mmike> al' ok, aj, ima editora
<Mmike> vim je samo jedan od njih
<Mmike> screen je jedan jedini
<Mmike> ssh tunel alternativu isto bas neznam
<Mmike> nj
<ivoks> neki drek se desava
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja vim znam osnove 
<SilverSpace> i to je to
<SilverSpace> jos 10 minuta pa hokej
<Mmike> ivoks, crijeva? pluca? oci? ubuntu? struja? dubrava? svijet?
<ivoks> ma net
<ivoks> pucaju veze prema svuda, random
<SilverSpace> vec dva dana
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati pocinje
<ivoks> i eto ga
 * Mmike ide dat oglas - ppopravljam lose napisane porno php-mysql aplikacije za malu paru!
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem!
<Mmike> koliko su ljudi u stranju usrat
<ivoks> google dobio zeleno svjetlo za kupnju motorole
<Mmike> ivoks, to je ta zanimljivost?
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> pa nesh si reko da ce se zamiljivost neka desit
<ivoks> a ne, ne to
<ivoks> ovo nas ne dira
<ivoks> zanimljivost ce nas dirati :)
<ivoks> mislim, biti ce bitna
<ivoks> za ubuntu
<hbogner> hraaanaaa, cjeli dan vani, brr
<ivoks> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/249875/linux_where_the_jobs_and_bigger_salaries_are.html
<Mmike> ivoks, nas kao hrvate, linuksase, ubunterose?
<ivoks> ubunterose
<ivoks> ubuntu je najzastupljeniji OS u cloudu
<ivoks> kako host, tako i guest
<ivoks> i to ne za malo, vec se moze reci da postoje ubuntu i ostali
<jelly-home> ivoks: netcraft confirms it?
<jelly-home> Amazon vrti Ubuntu na hostovima, ili sta?
<ivoks> pa jesam li ti dovoljno rekao? :)
<jelly-home> nisi NISTA rekao, samo propagandu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> NDA
 * jelly-home ne pusi takve izjave bez hard data
<ivoks> ni ne bi smio
<jelly-home> n-da ;-)
<jelly-home> kad cemo citati o tome na lwnu ili h-online
<ivoks> citat ces nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> javno je ovo:
<ivoks> hpcloud.com je ubuntu based
<ivoks> rackspace.com je ubuntu/debian based
<jelly-home> je, ali je i novi igrac.  rackspace ok
<jelly-home> a ni ubuntu/debian ne pusim, to nisu iste stvari
<ivoks> neke stvari su na ubuntuu, neke na debianu
<ivoks> openstack i ubuntu su vrlo cvrsto vezani
<ivoks> necu reci da se ne vrti na nicem drugom, ali sav razvoj, sva dokumentacija, sve implementacije su ubuntu-based
<jelly-home> to je zapravo dost zalosno, al s druge strane tak su prakticki i Xen i RedHat bili vezani 
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> al sve to nema veze s tom bitnom zanimlivosti :)
<jelly-home> ak vec mora biti komercijalni support, bolje da je .deb based distra nego jos jedan redhat
<ivoks> ne izravne, doduse :)
<jelly-home> a HP je uvijek bio bolji prema Debianu nego sto je morao
<jelly-home> mene bas cloud ne zanima dok ne postane tak fantasticno jeftin da ga se isplati implementirati u .hr
<jelly-home> tek onda ga, na sadasnjoj poziciji, mogu upotrijebiti za nest
<Mmike> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3632/3389581452_2a5b6a8ba0_z.jpg?zz=1
<Mmike> cloud/shmoud
<Mmike> dolazi nam kroz tjedan-dva klijent koji se seli s amazona k nama :/
<jelly-home> do tad, drzanje podataka u cloudu smatram naivnim-zlonamjernim
<jelly-home> jos kad bi nekim majstorima u firmi uspjeli objasniti da nije pametno drzat stvari na free Google Docs accountima
<hbogner> za sad su za mene cloud: gmail, dropbox, imap i scp an server :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: ma gle, sve to ovisi o aplikaciji i koliko je mozes horizontalno skalirat
<jelly-home> ak nemas ljude koji ce ti slozit da to radi u oblaku, mos se jebat.  Recimo Netflix takve ima, i njima stvari rade
<ivoks> jelly-home: zasto ne imati privatni cloud?
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa velim, privatni cloud da
<ivoks> pa o tome i je rijec
<ivoks> javni cloudovi su eto, za igranje :)
<ivoks> jeftini datacentar, ako ti treba
<jelly-home> ak ce mi biti tu pod nosom, ili ako ce ga nuditi neko s kim mogu potpisat grdi SLA, i povuc opticki link da njega, onda ok
<Mmike> a onda je ovo di ja radim - private data cloud
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije ak se vrti na fizickim kantama :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: moras imati VM-ove :)
<jelly-home> e
<Mmike> zakaj?
<jelly-home> vMotion baby
<Mmike> da ubijem performanse? :)
<ivoks> ovisi o definiciji clouda
<jelly-home> da si olaksas HA
<ivoks> cloud je generalni pojam, a moze biti bilo sta
<ivoks> Mmike: ak ti rikne stroj, kaj se desi?
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da imas shared storage
<jelly-home> ak je 100ms pauze i prebacaj na drugi host, onda super
<Mmike> #define shared storage
<Mmike> ak mislis na DRBDove i ino, nemam
<Mmike> prevelik overhead, nikakva korist
<Mmike> al' istina, to je sve manje/vise staticni sadrzaj, pa nije bed rsync koristiti za replikaciju podataka
<ivoks> pa sto se desi kad rikne stroj?
<jelly-home> Mmike: onda imas generalno replikaciju i master-master?
<Mmike> ili trpat sve u CDN
<Mmike> pa nist, imas jos 4 druga koji rade
<Mmike> ili 6
<Mmike> ili 20
<ivoks> ok, i sve ti je replicirano
<jelly-home> Mmike: i odakle oni dobijaju update?
<Mmike> uzmes novi stroj, klik-klik, instaliras, syncas, slozis na loadbalancerima da je to sad novi stroj, i voila
<Mmike> pa je, al' velim, .php/.html fajlove, nemash tu bas nekaj sad strasno puno za replicirati
<Mmike> da, m-m za mysqlove ili m-s za postgresove sa failoverom
<jelly-home> a di su filmici :-)
<Mmike> u CDNu najcesce :)
<jelly-home> a di su komentari :-)
<Mmike> u mysqlu, najcesce. mongodb neki trose, al' s puno muke
<jelly-home> "i tata bi sine"
<jelly-home> Mmike: e pa, sot se desi kad taj mysql okine
<Mmike> i naravno tona memcachedova, redisa i inih ubrzavatora
<ivoks> Mmike: u cloud se VM sam restarta na drugom stroju
<jelly-home> ili mongo
<Mmike> jelly-home, koji tocno?
<jelly-home> Mmike: taj sa komentarima
<Mmike> ivoks, performance penalty vma je znatan na kolicini prometa/upita koje mi imamo
<ivoks> Mmike: VM se da svakako sloziti
<Mmike> jelly, pa, master-master, imas uvijek backup. ak crknu oba, jebiga, propagira se slave da bude master
<Mmike> ivoks, ne isplati se
<ivoks> ima workloada koji se mogu u VMu izvrsiti brze nego na fizickoj masini :)
<Mmike> npr?
<ivoks> bilo sto vezano uz disk
<jelly-home> Mmike: al kad imas 200 heterogenih mashina, VM se _jako_ isplati
<ivoks> da ne govrimo o KSM-u
<jelly-home> ksm?
<ivoks> kernel shared memory
<Mmike> ivoks, erm, ha?
<ivoks> imas 10 istih VM-a
<Mmike> jelly, kak mislis - 200 heterogenih masina?
<ivoks> svaki po 2GB RAM-a
<jelly-home> aha, mislis dedup i balooning
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> blj trlj?: ne kopcam vas :)
<ivoks> ako imas iste VM-e, onda oni trpaju iste stvari u memoriju
<ivoks> ne sve, ali jedan dio
<ivoks> poput kernela, npr
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisu sve iste, nema 2 mysqla i 10 frontenda i 5 key-value-mashina
<ivoks> KSM shera tu memoriju izmedju VM-ova
<ivoks> pa stedis memoriju
<jelly-home> to vSphere 4 vec ima i radi prilicno dobro
<Mmike> da, al' kaj imas na tim masinama?
<Mmike> reciom, firma jedna di sam nesto radio ima 2 virtualke
<ivoks> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/KSM
<Mmike> pardon, 2 fizicke kistre
<Mmike> i unutra imaju 10ak virtualki
<Mmike> po jednu za dns, mail, ldap, web, mysql, bla, tra
<Mmike> i to je sve replicirano, ak jedna umre, druga radi, i tak
<Mmike> sad, to morti i ima smisla, fakat neznam
<jelly-home> Mmike: malo windowsa, malo linuxa.  Malo internih aplikacija, malo servisa, malo web hostinga, malo development kopija, malo test kopija, malo billinga...
<Mmike> jelly-home, ok, da, stoji, ima smisla
<Mmike> al' ovo kaj mi radimo, vm je tu performance penalty
<jelly-home> dobro, vasi customeri pushaju bandwidtha i connectiona ko blesavi
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> bas me zanima kaj ima ovaj lik koji s amazona dolazi sim
<jelly-home> nesto sto se ne skalira horizontalno, ili trazi nizak latency
<jelly-home> tj. nesto sto bas pogodi da ne radi dobro na virtualcima
<jelly-home> mozda igrice
<jelly-home> mmo za fejs ili neko slicno smetje
<ivoks> cloud je ok i za skaliranje
<Mmike> ma neznam
<Mmike> linode, recimo
<Mmike> to je ok cloud
<ivoks> imas web... npr jutarnji.hr
<Mmike> tj, taj cloud mi ima smisla
<ivoks> nije to cloud
<Mmike> pardon, ne cloud ,vmovi
<jelly-home> ivoks: samo ako je aplikacija kvalitetno i adkevatno pisana
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa naravno
<Mmike> meni ne treba puno, uzmem si to, sretan
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali ti omogucava rapidno skaliranje
<Mmike> al' cim malko zesce krenem, kupit cu si dedicated server, kakvi VMovi
<ivoks> pa ja imam dedicated server na kojem vrtim 4 VM :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: a Mmike opsluzuje mysql/php smetje na koje je nakrkana hrpa cachea da bi kako-tako radilo
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa ne govorim ja o njemu :)
<Mmike> jelly, nije smece ve :) samo 90% :)
<Mmike> ima sajt koji se vrti na 5 mysqlova i na 6-7 wwwova, i radi odlicno
<Mmike> ne vidim kak bi to bolje radilo da je u virtualkama
<jelly-home> ivoks: onaj ko zna pisati aplikaciju koja se rapidno skalira, jako dobro zna i di je hostati
<Mmike> s druge strane ima sajt koji ima isti promet, ima hrpe mysqlova, varnisha, pizdi materina, i radi jedva
<ivoks> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937251
<ivoks> ja se jos ne mogu nacuditi ovom kb-u
<Mmike> ja uopce mislim da je to s VMovima (najcesce) veliki hype i prodavanje magle
<Mmike> ok, super je meni za doma da mogu dic windoze
<Mmike> ili da mogu iztestirati neke stvari
<Mmike> super je i za ovo kaj jelly veli
<jelly-home> ivoks: sta, kak promijeni redoslijed diskova pa nije isti kod instalacije i kod prvog boota? :-)
<jelly-home> zabavno
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smisao za high-performance-availabiliti  servise da su virtualizirani
<Mmike> kaj nije i na linuxu tak?
<jelly-home> u smislu "zabavno mi je gledati windows admine a da se ne moram ja patiti sa tim smetjem"
<Mmike> meni redovno sda/sdb/sdc budu izmjesani
<ivoks> Mmike: pa je, al zato linux ne koristi 0 i 1, vec ID diska
<jelly-home> Mmike: ali zato imas uuide
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> mah, na windowsima je dobar jedino rFactor i FarCry
<Mmike> ostalo nema smisla
<jelly-home> a kad imas win2008R2 serverski OS ocekivao bi da takve stvari rade
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mozda neki novi iRacing
<ivoks> ja sad imam bug gdje lik trazi da mu to rijesim
<jelly-home> a nista Skyrim
<ivoks> reko, kak, pas masters...
<jelly-home> ivoks: ha, pali diskove jedan po jedan svakih 5 sekundi :-|
<Mmike> ja nemam posla vise s windowsima :)
<Mmike> osim obiteljskih :)
<jelly-home> tj. nek se vidi samo jedan disk kod boota
<ivoks> to cu mu i reci
<jelly-home> ne znam kak smo mi to rjesavali 
<Mmike> jelly, ne, glupa mi je igra :) mislim, jebacki izgleda i to sve, al' dosadno :)
<ivoks> nek upali jedan disk, instalira, pa onda ostale
<ivoks> i nek se nada da je sve ok :)
<jelly-home> mislim teoretski bi windowsi trebali pokupiti hw tree iz UEFI-ja i ic po tome, ali ne
<jelly-home> instalirati windowse na UEFI makinu je poseban sport
<jelly-home> to sam isto samo gledao, i ne zelim nikome
 * Mmike ide malo gledat telku
<ivoks> zasto ne pokupi serijski broj od diska i poreda ih po abecedi
<Mmike> ili nesto
<ivoks> nego svaki put random
<jelly-home> bitno da je muving
<ivoks> pazi
<ivoks> ovo je bez restarta:
<ivoks> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937252
<ivoks> jos debilnije :D
 * jelly-home ide isto gledat Dr. Who da se ne nervira sa stvarima koje trenutno nisu njegov problem
<jelly-home> nesto slicno sam imao na RHEL-u, kad je djubre mijesalo IO za multipath ako su LUN-ovi bili svi iste velicine
<jelly-home> 8 LUN-ova, i on pise na krive ponekad, wtf
<ivoks> ma ne ser...
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> mi smo bas patchnuli filesysteme i block device u kernelu
<jelly-home> workaround: povecao svaki LUN za 0, 125, 250, 375... MB
<ivoks> failover-failback do sad nije radio pouzdano :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: e to me tak jebe u Debianu, nemas pojma
<ivoks> to nije problem u debianu
<jelly-home> FC failover, nula bodova
<ivoks> vec u linux kernelu
<jelly-home> ali u RHELu radi
<ivoks> radi jer su stavili patch koji je upstream odbio
<ivoks> jer je potrgan
<jelly-home> ali _radi_ ;-)
<ivoks> osim promjene lunova? :)
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> nes su popravili izmedju 2.6.18-128 i 2.6.18-238, tak da sad kao radi, ali na tom stroju i dalje imam svaki lun malo drukciji, za svaki slucaj
<jelly-home> sva sreca da su fs-ovi bili identicno formatirani pa se nije sve totalno strgalo
<ivoks> uglavnom, taj fix je u 3.2, iirc
<jelly-home> inace u debianu, kad se opali issue_lip na fc hostu, generalno sav IO pocrkava, ili imam pauzu od 90-120 sekundi dok ponovo nadje diskove
<jelly-home> na RHEL-u stvar radi.  Za 2 sekunde je sve natrag, nikom nista, i vidi nove LUNove
<ivoks> oni ce vjerojatno dropnut taj patch i staviti ovo sto je sad upstream
<ivoks> problem je bio na vise nivo
<ivoks> i na block deviceu i na filesystemu
<jelly-home> to... me ne cudi, inace bi ga prije nasli i popravili
<ivoks> trebalo je 2-3 mjeseca da to sve poslozimo
<ivoks> ja nisam izravno sudjelovao, ali je radio dio mog tima
<jelly-home> ma boli me djon, sve sto mozemo se migrira na virtualce pa nek se vmware pati s driverima i kernelima i failoverom
<ivoks> vmware? cccc
<ivoks> vijeme je za kvm
<ivoks> ;)
<jelly-home> moze ako ces ga dati besplatno i nudit support, a ni onda ne bi uzeo jer smo ovo vec platili i slozili :-\
<ivoks> dam ti ga besplatno i nudim support :)
<jelly-home> sve za referencu ;-)
<ivoks> imam referencu kakvu nema nitko u HR
<ivoks> al o tome mozemo samo u 4 oka
<jelly-home> u hrvatskoj se gledaju hrvatske reference, bojim se
<ivoks> e, hebiga... :)
<jelly-home> ak mozes pitat nekog kako to njima radi, to je super
<ivoks> mislim, imam i kod nas referenca, ali to je sve meni smijesno
<ivoks> jer poslovi na kojima radim su... recimo to ovako... deseci tisuca VM-a :)
<jelly-home> to je ok
<Mmike> tko koristi 10k vmova
<Mmike> za sto?
<Mmike> za najam drugima, ili?
<jelly-home> ja da svakom zaposleniku dam VM i svaki servise stavim na posebni ne bi bilo 2k
<jelly-home> a ni nemamo hw za vrtiti tulike ;-)
<Mmike> propustam nesto bitno, ocito
<ivoks> kazem, mozemo u 4 oka :)
<Mmike> pa mogli bi na pivo, kad ti se pluca oporave :)
<Mmike> a i vrijeme je za skupstinu
<jelly-home> pa ima trivijalnih scenarija di slozis 10k VM-ova.  Recimo thin clienti i desktop svakom zaposleniku u nekoj vecoj firmi
<jelly-home> meni bi za mali ISP trebalo 20-50 VM-ova samo za kvalitetno slozit mail sustav, kak bi ja htio da radi
<jelly-home> i onda bi to mogao dilat dalje for Domains
<hbogner> e da kaj sa skupstinom, hulk je vec odradio
<ivoks> gledate hrt1?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> gledamo ljigavu romanticnu  komediju na rtl
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> hbogner, a budemo ovih dana. cek da se pricidnik oporavi
<Mmike> hbogner, nego, kaj ima kod tebe? kak faks i to?
<ivoks> na hrt1 prica o tome kak su saveznici usli u neko njemacko selo
<ivoks> i onda odveli sve stanovnike do obliznjeg konc logora, u razgledavanje
<ivoks> i snimka kako ljudi idu, nemaju pojma sto ih ceka
<ivoks> ono, kao izlet, smiju se
<ivoks> a natrag, pognutih glava, placu
<hbogner> Mmike, eto NEprolazim ispite, vec sam posato profesionalac u tome :D
<ivoks> jeb..., ljudi nisu znali kaj se desava 2km od njih
<hbogner> kaj jos, trazim kutije u koje strpat tp-linkove za vanjsko koristenje
<hbogner> nasao danas u NAMA-i za 30 kn komad, da stane i ruter i antene u njih
<hbogner> pikam po osm-u
<hbogner> itd itd
<Mmike> hbogner, pa kaj cekas s ispitima? :)
<Mmike> e, kak ti rade tp-linkovi?
<hbogner> necekam, ali nenaucim dovoljno :D
<hbogner> dd-wrt na njima rade ok za sad
<hbogner> nije proslo neko zesce testiranje
<hbogner> to tek trebam slozit
<hbogner> i sad trazim neki zgodni android mobitel za curu
<Mmike> uh i ja
<Mmike> ak nadjes neki, reci
<Mmike> ima netko tu tko ce me ubit zbog mobitela
<Mmike> al' njezno :)
<Mmike> znate li nabrojati sve neprijateljske ofenzive?:)
<jelly-home> sve zaboravio
<jelly-home> srecom
<Mmike> znam da je 4ta - desant na drvar
<Mmike> jer sam sad cito nesto na wikipediji pa naletio :0
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_R%C3%B6sselsprung_(1944)
<hbogner> curi se svidio HTC Wildfire S white
<jelly-home> Domain name: MIJAU.NET [...] Name Server: NS9.TEAMBRESKVA.COM
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-15
<Mmike> -11
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2012/02/14/profiling-django-applications/ :D
<ivoks> zdravo
<ivoks> konacno sam se maknuo iz stana :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: sad pazi na led,da se ne vratis u stan opet :)
<Mmike> kak da izbrojim koliko mi bajtova zauzimaju samo .kojivec fajklovi u nekom direktoriju (i poddirektorijima)
<Mmike> ima neki tool, ili?
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> du!
<Mmike> find . -type f -name '*.ibd' -print0 | du -shc --files-from0=-
<igustin> ili samo du ... *.ibd
<Mmike> igustin, :) napamet pricamo, a? :)
<igustin> ?
<igustin> Å¡to fali du -shc *.ibd
<igustin> ili ih ima previše?
<igustin> pa zato moraš find-om?
<igustin> doduše, ja sam navikao drugačije raditi to isto, ali nvm
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> *.ibd ce shell expandati
<Mmike> i dobit ces - nista, ako nemas niti jedan *.ibd file u diru
<igustin> ali ćeš svejedno dobiti '0 total' na kraju
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> du -c
<Mmike> zbroji sve
<Mmike> moras sa findom nac fileove, i onda to feedati u du
<igustin> Mmike: ne znam koji i čiji du ti koristiš, ali moj radi drugačije (total je samo od onoga što naznačiš, npr. s wildcardsima)
<igustin> Mmike: trebam li dokazivati? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> prvo reci koja verzija
<igustin> du (GNU coreutils) 6.12
 * igustin brb (marenda)
<Mmike> marenda
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ du --version
<Mmike> du (GNU coreutils) 8.5
<Mmike> a ja jos trosim prastari ubuntu :)
<jelly-home> du (GNU coreutils) 5.97
<Mmike> hbogner, ucis kaj? :)
<hbogner> sad doruckujem pa onda kasnije nastavljm
<hbogner> a kaj ti radis? mysqliras?
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418676_265959783473678_100001789752760_574738_720567423_n.jpg
<Mmike> hbogner, otuzno, al' da :/
<Mmike> ima opciju skip-slave-start
<Mmike> al' nema skip-slave-errors
<Mmike> nego ima slave-skip-errors
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> na clanak
<SilverSpace> uvjek kad su neke akcije iskon ili  tcom mene hebe internet
<SilverSpace> mamicu im nikad vise
<SilverSpace> jedino ako optiku dovuku do mene
<Mmike> hbogner, koji clanak?
<hbogner> onaj jpg o marki pistolj<
 * ivoks ce izumiti random generator za putne naloge i zaraditi milijone
 * ivoks ce onda nadopuniti izum s random generatorom za loko voznju
 * ivoks ce onda imati milijarde!
<jelly> vozio se od nemila do nedraga
<ivoks> jeb... ih papirologija
<jelly> uploadaj si gps podatke i sve sto si vozio 9-17 automatski pod loko voznju
<hbogner> kaj je loko voznja?
<ivoks> hbogner: to je kada se vozis s autom, a vezano je za posao
<ivoks> moras upisati kilometrazu prije i nakon puta, kad si isao i kud si isao
<ivoks> ako auto nije od firme
<ivoks> i tako svaki dan
<hbogner> aha, ja sma vidio smao putne naloge za odlaske na teren, ali tog nije bilo puno
<hbogner> ovo za svakidan nisam susretao
<ivoks> ako firma koristi nesluzbeni auto za rad, onda se na svaki km odbijaju 2kn
<hbogner>  je i to sam sreo do sad, privatnim autima na terne u gorski kotar :D
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> to nije loko voznja
<Mmike> loko voznja je voznja koja je 'nedefinirana' a firma ju treba platit
<Mmike> putni nalog ako imas, onda na njemu pise di si kad si sta si isao
<hbogner> aha, loko je ond au stilu po gradu obavit neke sitnice, odvest ovo tamo, vamo, pokupit ovo, ono, bla bla bla
<hbogner> i tu se nakupi kilometara
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> moras isto pisat di si kaj si kad si
<Mmike> i to nesto ekstra kosta
<Mmike> i sranje je ak te murija uhvati u sluzbenom autu
<Mmike> a nemas putni nalog
<hbogner> ceka a kako onda ide vama koji imate firme i aute na njih?
<hbogner> jel morate stalno imat putne naloge?
<ivoks> razlike su izmedju obrta i firme
<ivoks> obrtnik je firma, pa je njegov auto i auto od obrta
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> i ne priznaju mu se svi troskovi
<ivoks> pa onda pises loko voznje
<ivoks> to je sve sto obavljas za firmu
<ivoks> npr., nece ti firma pisati putni nalog za otici do ducana ili do klijenta
<ivoks> putni nalozi se pisu za duze relacije
<ivoks> uglavnom, veliko sranje
<ivoks> gubljenje vremena, svaki dan
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> neznam opce dal' se to isplati
<Mmike> ja nemam auto u firmi
<Mmike> mislim da nit novi auto necu imat u firmi
<Mmike> jedino neznam kak da kupim auto od novaca od firme, a da nije u firmi :)
<Mmike> mogu si, recimo, dat auto na koristenje
<Mmike> tak ima moja sestra od konzuma auto
<Mmike> sve joj placaju, al' sve
<Mmike> samo to se onda gleda k'o da ti je placa uvecana za taj iznos
<Mmike> pa treba placaat jos neke kufere
<Mmike> isto komplikovano
<hbogner> odoh ja dalje
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> odo je ucit! :)
<Mmike> oso!
<ivoks> isplati se pisati
<ivoks> ako dosta vozis, to sto ti firma isplati moze doseci i ratu kredita za taj auto
<ivoks> samo sto je pun k. naporno i iritantno
<drj_cro> pa slozi si nes da ti random generira, nekad davno sam si i ja to bio slozio da mi radi,dao mu raspon dnevni koji zelim i on mi je generirao po firmama iz baze
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ako koristis auto za poso, naravno
<Mmike> al' kaj cu si pisat svaki odlazak na pivu? i to kaj cura ide na poso? i to kaj odemo u zagorje na rostilj?
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako je na pivu s polovnim partnerom, da
<ivoks> Mmike: recimo, kad ides na pivu sa mnom, mozemo si oboje pisati 'poslovni rucak'
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, pa to se razme :) btw, kad cemo opet na neki rucak poslovni? :)
<igustin> 11:57 < ivoks> obrtnik je firma, pa je njegov auto i auto od obrta
<igustin> ivoks: ^^ ? o.O
<igustin> nije tako
<igustin> auto je od obrta jedino ako je kupljen na obrt
<igustin> privatni auto je privatni auto
<igustin> što, na žalost, ne vrijedi za sve slične stvari (tipa ovrhe, kada se ovrha na obrt ide kao ovrha za privatnu osobu i njegovu imovinu)
<Mmike> od obrta je u kontekstu da ti ga uzmu ako sjebes obrt :)
<Mmike> nego, igustin , du? :)
<igustin> Mmike: evo, sad ti napravim primjere
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/dutest$ for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do mkdir $i; done
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/dutest$ for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do echo "habla" > $i/file.txt; done
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/dutest$ for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do echo "habla" > $i/file.ascii; done
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/dutest$ du -shc *.txt
<Mmike> du: cannot access `*.txt': No such file or directory
<Mmike> 0	total
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/nS61rVh3
<igustin> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/Lnz8AUbT <- du u istom diru na 4 načina
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' to je za taj jedan jedini dir
<igustin> ma ček
<igustin> da, ti ideš u stablo
<igustin> jbg
<Mmike> meni treba u svim poddirektorijima
<Mmike> jup :)
<igustin> sry, povlačim
<igustin> nisam te to skužio gore
<igustin> u tom slučaju je ovo tvoje sasvim ok
 * Mmike pruza ruku igustinu! :)
<igustin> :)
<Mmike> btw, koji os/distar je to s tak starim dujem?
<jelly> kojim Dujem
<igustin> :)
<igustin> Mmike: Ona Koja Je Vječno Mlada :P
<igustin> Mmike: nisam sklon čestim upgradeima
<igustin> jelly: du
<igustin> Mmike: OpenSUSE 11.1
<jelly> Å¡ta du
<igustin> jelly: pričamo o 'du' utilityju ;)
<jelly> Mmike je pričao u Dujetu
 * igustin će ignorirati sve provokacije na temu stare distre etc ;)
<jelly> distari Duje 
<igustin> jelly: Mmike ima svoju specifičnu deklinaciju ;)
<SilverSpace> yah mrzim kad mi se shebe compiz
<Mmike> drek
<SilverSpace> puklo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> igustin: da, ako je kupljen na obrt, auto je od obrta, pa pises trosak za gorivo, a ne loko voznju
<igustin> SilverSpace: meni se compiz *nikad* nije srušio
<obruT> SilverSpace: bili smo opet na Sopotu jucer :) ima cool fotki, imam samo tri od Luke - http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/pics/stuff/sopot2_fotke_od_luke/
<ivoks> igustin: ali u oba slucaja se smatra vlasnistvom obrta kada je u pitanju naplata
<igustin> ivoks: da u slučaju naplate, ali ne u slučaju troškova ;)
 * igustin ne koristi compiz uopće ;)
<obruT> igustin: jel znas mozda, ima li to cudo od libreofficea neki tgz paket koji samo otpakiras ili nesto tako, oduvijek nude ono rpm ili deb pa si ti misli...
<igustin> obruT: wtf? oduvijek pičim po tgz paketima sa libreoffice.org :/
<igustin> ali ok, unutra je RPM :blush:
<Mmike> ivoks, tehnicki, ne smatra se u vlasnistvu obrta, al' si ti ko vlasnik obrta odgovoran svojom imovinom
<Mmike> dodje na isto, da :)
<igustin> obruT: ti bi baš full samo u tgz? :)
<obruT> pa da :) imas tgz u kojem su ili rpm-ovi ili debovi
<obruT> pa ak moze, radije tako, da :)
<Mmike> obruT, di je to?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> diskovi citaju cca 450mb/sec, pisu oko 300mb/sec
<Mmike> al' mysql kad checkira tablice, onda je iowait velik, i citaju max 3-4 mb/sec
<obruT> Mmike: ako oces s weba od libreofficea skinut libreoffice, nudi se: deb, rpm ili source
<igustin> obruT: joj kako bi taj privatni trash laganini spičio s HULK-ovih diskova... :evil:
<Mmike> obruT, ma ne to, sopot, fotke one :)
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> tko jos koristi libreoffice 
<obruT> igustin: privatni trash stoji gore kratko pa se mice s vremenom :P
<obruT> igustin: ne gomila se :P
<igustin> obruT: a, onda ok, hi5! :)
<igustin> Mmike: ? ja i masa njih, ti ne?
<obruT> Mmike: medvednica, ponikve i tako to :) taj kvart :)
<igustin> Mmike: ti koristiš...? vim? emacs? Word? :soliprekoramena:
<Mmike> obruT, aaaa, to tu? kul kul. super se cini mjesto za fotkat. ona rasvjeta umjetna, ili?
<Mmike> igustin, ne :) imam stari ubuntu, nije mi doslo to jos gore :)
<Mmike> nikako da upgradeiram na 11.04, a morat cu jer ce 10.10 isteci uskoro
<obruT> Mmike: frend ima odvojeni blic koji se synca s foticem
<obruT> Mmike: vidi se na prvoj fotki
<Mmike> mega kul!
<Mmike> da, to je slijedece kaj moram uzet
<igustin> Mmike: što te sprečava da uzmeš vanilla LibreOffice 3.5?
<Mmike> igustin, ljenost
<Mmike> ne vidim sto tocno dobijem time
<Mmike> a kad upgradeiram ubuntu dobiti cu i libreoffice
<Mmike> meni i openoffice skroz ok radi
<Mmike> za ono malo ponuda i pisama namjere i inih gluparia sto pisem
<igustin> ok, ja sam u drugoj poziciji
<igustin> distra mi ne treba up-to-date, ali LO da, jer ga intenzivno koristim i moram suportirati brdo korisnika
<igustin> masa njih koristi i MSO, ili se želi skinuti s njega, a svaka nova verzija LO ima sve bolji i bolji import
<igustin> upravo 3.5 je drastično ubrzo import velikih i složenih Excel tablica, što su neki moji dugo čekali
<igustin> + ova verzija dobila integriran "check for upgrade" (ako ga distre ne budu branile)
<igustin> još je ecpi stvar što importira Visio fajlove, što isto mnogi pitali
<igustin> s/ecpi/epic/
<jelly> u kojem alatu se mogu vidjeti visio dokumenti?
<igustin> LO Draw
<igustin> jelly: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/3-5-new-features-and-fixes/
<igustin> Mmike: btw, LO 3.5 dobio i novi native Postgres SQL DB driver ;)
<Mmike> igustin, jel? fino!. btw, kak radi onaj oobase sad? to je bilo neupotrebljivo u openofficetu
<jelly> igustin: ok.  Vidjet ću jel to čemu, kad dođe u Debian
<obruT> Mmike: to i mene zanima
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam ga probavao u ooficeu i uvjek je radio smecavo
<igustin> ne znam, nisam (još) probao ni jedno ni drugo ;)
<Mmike> obruT, to je beskorisno
<Mmike> obruT, bas, onak - beskorisno
<obruT> Mmike: isto smece i dalje, upravo isprobao
<Mmike> kme :/
<obruT> Mmike: jesi se igrao sto s bar kod citacima ?
<lemarc> pozz
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<Mmike> obruT, jeps
<Mmike> al' onima sto na tastaturu ispisu kaj su procitali
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel sinoc tekla voda na slapu
<obruT> Mmike: oni u biti proskeniraju kod i ispljunu samo broj ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: bome je malo curilo, ali srecom samo na rubovima pa se dalo penjat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, da, k'o da si ga otipkao na tastaturi
<obruT> cool
<lemarc> hello 
<lemarc> koje su najbolje stranice za skidanje krekiranih programa za linux
<SilverSpace> lol
<lemarc> :)
<lemarc> da znam
<obruT> krekiranih programa za linux ? sta ce ti to ? to je bilo popularno prije jedno 10 godina
<obruT> ma sta 10, 13
<obruT> kad se piratizirao X server, corel draw, mathematica, innerworlds i slicno
<lemarc> ma nešto tražim 
<lemarc> pa me zanima 
<lemarc> hvala na odgovoru ;)
<obruT> cak i komercijalne distribucije linuxa su se piratizirale :) ak se ne varam, imao sam caldera linux jedno vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja se toga ni ne sijecam
<obruT> i wordperfect se koristio na linuxu
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je bilo krajem devedestih
<SilverSpace> ja se negdje 96 ili 7 tek poceo baviti linuxom
<obruT> e pa onda bi se mogao sjecat :)
<SilverSpace> znam za caldera 
<obruT> kad su x-i bili neakcelerirani pa si koristio piratizirani metroX ili acceleratedX da to koliko toliko brzo radi i to... :)
<SilverSpace> alinisam to proba
<jelly> lemarc: Freenode IRc mreža na koju si spojen strogo zabranjuje pomaganje ili poticanje nezakonitih djelatnosti.  Nemoj pitati takve stvari.
<lemarc> oopsss sorry 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jos uvijek cuvam te neke cd-ove s prastarim linux piratlukom za uspomenu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> cak ima i svgalib baziranih igara :)
<Mmike> lemarc, al', fakat, sto ti treba a da nema slobodno/besplatno?
<jelly> wtf znaci slobodno/besplatno
<dodobas> Mmike: pa photoshop za linux... sto drugo
<SilverSpace> frenda hebe TP-Link TL-WR741ND Wireless router gubi wan vezu prema btnet routeru
<jelly> nek hebe i on router
<lemarc> Catia V5R11
<Mmike> jelly, free/opensource without charge
<jelly> znaci jedno _i_ drugo
<SilverSpace> mora otstekat i opet ustekati lan kabel da bi opet radilo
<Mmike> to je neki cad/cam?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tja, neznam
<lemarc> cad 
<jelly> SilverSpace: a sto pise u logu?
<lemarc> vrsta cada 
<Mmike> ima neki brisknesto, ivoks je to spominjao
<lemarc> 3d modeliranje 
<Mmike> nisam se nikad time bavio
<Mmike> blender ti, pretpostavljam, ne valja
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam pojma nisam kod njega
<jelly> SilverSpace: nek pogleda logove na obje strane i meditira nad njima
<SilverSpace> pricekat cu hbognera on se bavi tp-link routerima
<SilverSpace> jelly: u btnetov router ne mozes uci
<jelly> onda nek trazi logove od korisnicke podrske....
<Mmike> hah
<SilverSpace> tak da nemam pojma stavit cu mu swich pa cu vidjeti jer do btneta ili tp-linka
<Mmike> cura mi stukla sve besplatne minute i SMSove za ovaj mjesec :)
<jelly> stuci i ti nj... cek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad je oduzmi mob do prvog :)
<jelly> sigurno za android ima neka lockout aplikacija da moze samo primati pozive i poruke, ali ne i slati bez passworda
<lemarc> ima jedna aplikacija 
<lemarc> nisam 100% siguran da može se namjestiti da prima samo poruke i pozive ali pokušaj sa "blacklist" 
<lemarc> free app...
<Mmike> a da joj jednostavno slijepim ruke selotejpom? :)
<lemarc_> ako mi može itko reći zašto mi je ekran otišao odjednom u milijun kockica i pixela ?
<stemd> lemarc_: budi izdašniji s opisom
<lemarc_> pa samo "odjednom"
<lemarc_> sve pikselizirano i u kockama 
<lemarc_> trebao restartati da se vrati u normalu 
<lemarc_> tako mi je i jućer bilo pa sam isto trebao restartati 
<SilverSpace> koja graficka
<Mmike> fotkaj drugi put
<Mmike> meni nije jasno o cem pricas
<lemarc_> asus eah 6870 
<lemarc_> sada gledam drivere od grafičke, stavio ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (instaliralo ga uspješno), a ovaj gornji neće, neće da ga instaira i sada zanimljivo oba dva su neaktivna 
<lemarc_> instalira*
<lemarc_> sada će ga ponovo skinuti i ponovno instalirati tako da sumnjam de će na bolje ići
<SilverSpace> uh ati neprijatelj broj jedan 
<lemarc_> ubuntu-u ?
<SilverSpace> linux
<lemarc_> idem restart brb gonna report ...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, novi atiji su ok, vele
<lemarc> evo sada ovaj 2 (donji na listi) driver je aktiviran i sve radi
<SilverSpace> hm Mmike moguc
<Mmike> ja imam nvidjiu
<Mmike> i to su usrali
<lemarc> kako misliš usrali 
<Mmike> 11.10 ne radi tak dobro k'o sto je radio 10.10
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> ugl, ne radi vise tak dobro
<Mmike> trza, i slicno
<Mmike> to je nvidija usrala
<lemarc> koja grafa ?
<Mmike> 8800GTS
<Mmike> na laptopu imam quadro nvs neku
<Mmike> moram probati upgrade na 11.10 tamo da vidim kako radi
<Mmike> 11.04 radi ok
<Mmike> al' cura, recimo, imala 10.10 i 11.04, i onboard 8300 radila ok. sad, na 11.10 ne radi uopce
<Mmike> mora 2d unity koristiti
<Mmike> lose
<dodobas> hebo swap da hebo... gasim 
<jelly> Mmike: za nvidiju je standardno da stare kartice prestanu podrzavati nakon nekog vremena
<jelly> kratkog... vremena.
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> to je za ati svojstveno
<Mmike> ova je podrzana skroz ok
<Mmike> samo sto su usrali driver
<jelly> 290.10 je navodno problematican
<jelly> (meni radi, al... tak cujem iz kuloara)
<jelly> vrati joj 275.28 ili probaj onaj devel 295.x
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sto bi jos nisi taj swap ubio :)
<dodobas> ma ovo je na laptopu...
<dodobas> a ja isto glup idem ucitavat 1gb XMLa u rAM
<jelly> sta ce ti toliko xmla
<dodobas> a eto... imam ...
<jelly> prebaci sve u json pa ce bit krace
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi ubio swap na kvm?
<dodobas> nope...
<dodobas> cekam da nestane struje na sat-dva
<dodobas> pa ce se sam resetirat :)
<jelly> meni kanta doma sad super radi sa 8GB memorije.  Jos se jedino Opera rusi kad dodje do 3GB address space limita
<SilverSpace> nekako si mislim ovo uzeti http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=320-2676
<jelly> to bi ja uzeo da nemam vec skoro isti takav, samo 20"
<jelly> 1200 vertikale je super
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel ovaj ok 
<SilverSpace> ja imam 19" ali reza 1400x900 i ne radi mi dvi ulaz
<jelly> taj i njegov 23" brat kojih ima na trzistu bi trebali biti ok.  Za tu cijenu dobiti IPS matricu, makar i ovu jeftiniju, opce nije lose
<jelly> * nisam vidio sliku
<SilverSpace> ili ovo http://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-led-23-dell-u2312hm-ips-1920x1080-300-cdm2-10001-8ms-black/49391
<SilverSpace> manja cijena
<SilverSpace> 1" mi nis ne znaci
<jelly> a 120 pixela vertikale?
<jelly> meni to vrijedi bar 200kn
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 400kn je razlika
<SilverSpace> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-lcd-led-24-dell-u2412m-ips-1920x1200-300-cdm2-2-000-0001-8ms-black/48574
<jelly> je bi sebi definitivno uzeo ovog sa 16:10 umjesto ovog sa 16:9
<jelly> nezgodacija je sto nema HDMI pa bi mi trebala jos posebno televizija 
<jelly> zadnjih par tjedana kad od sam bio u protisu imali su odmah tamo kutije sa oba modela, ocito dobro idu
<obruT> vertikale uvijek fali
<SilverSpace> da i meni fali HDMI
<jelly> i naravno, nema hdcp, cak i da stavis hdmi->dvi-d konverter, nema slike sa STB-a
 * jelly ima stariji 20" Dell 2005FPW i vrlo je zadovoljan
<jelly> hm. U2412M:  6-bit + A-FRC (simulated 8-bit) 16.7 million colours;  U2410: 8-bit + A-FRC (10-bit) 1.07 billion colours
<jelly> U2410 je duplo skuplji. http://protis.hr/products/details/monitor-lcd-24-dell-u2410-1920x1200-400-cdm2-800001-6ms-black/28215
<SilverSpace> o da
<jelly> jos kad bi mogao uvaliti stari 20" nekome za parsto kn
<jelly> to bi mu bila treca ruka
<SilverSpace> morat cu nesto drugo uzeti kaj ima hdmi
<SilverSpace> odoh sutra u istru 
<SilverSpace> pasce neki boskarin
<jelly> SilverSpace: sto spajas na hdmi ulaz, racunalo ili neki drugi uredjaj
<SilverSpace> novo racunalo bi trebalo samo hdmi imati
<obruT> jelly: koliko je to parstokuna ?
<SilverSpace> dali tko probao od vas DD-WRT
<SilverSpace> na ruteru
<chaky> ja
<chaky> vrtim ga na tplinku
<chaky> stavio sam ga bio i na wrt54gl
<SilverSpace> chaky: radi ok to
<chaky> da
<SilverSpace> gledam da frendu stavim na njegov 
<chaky> ma bez problema
<SilverSpace> mozda samo orginal dobroo ne radi
<SilverSpace> WAN ga zajebava
<SilverSpace> tj. nismo jos sigurni di pucaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: kojom metodom si ga fleshao
<jelly> obruT: kajjaznam, bio bi sretan da ga utopim za 800kn
<jelly> pivot, IPS, ovo ono
<jelly> (nema HDMI ;-)
<chaky> SilverSpace: preko web-a od original firmwarea
<chaky> a na koji router to trebas staviti?
<chaky> obavezno prazi upute na njihovim wiki stranicama
<chaky> prati*
<SilverSpace> chaky: TP-Link TL-WR741ND
<chaky> aha
<SilverSpace> da gledam zato ima vise metoda
<chaky> e ja sam ga stavaio kod sebe na wr1034ND
<chaky> cek, dam ti link
<SilverSpace> jos mi je najjednostavnija ova sa ssh
<chaky> prvo koristi factory-to-ddwrt, pa tek onda ovu webflash
<chaky> SilverSpace: nemoj koristiti verzije odavde http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database vec povuci najnoviju verziju s njihovog ftp servera
<SilverSpace> aha najprije prvi .bin 
<SilverSpace> pa zatim web...bin
<chaky> da
<SilverSpace> ovaj openwrt mi se cini kompliciran
<SilverSpace> dd.wrt je jednostavniji za staviti
<chaky> i ja sam gledao openwrt, ali su nekako zakomplicirali metodu instaliranja
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeBIRTIJA> Fino
<MmikeBIRTIJA> radi :)
<MmikeBIRTIJA> super je ovaj webchatirc
<MmikeBIRTIJA> dal' netko koristi nesto a-la skey sa sshjem? 
<MmikeBIRTIJA> vidim da ima onaj opie
<MmikeBIRTIJA> jel' to ima smisla?
<SilverSpace> birtija :)
<MmikeBIRTIJA> otpw
<MmikeBIRTIJA> odo pit
<SilverSpace> kak ja uvijek imam osjecaj da cu nesto shebati kad prcka po ruterima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> i ja
<SilverSpace> sestra u skoli ima racunalo i kad gos donese usb doma njezin antivirus poludi 
<SilverSpace> hebo ih skolsi informaticar
<SilverSpace> ja bi ga tak nalupao 
<SilverSpace> kaj se ne moze malo potruditi da drzi skolska racunala cista
<SilverSpace> bar za ona kaj profesori koriste
<SilverSpace> uh lijepo http://racunalo.com/racunala/31819-hp-t610-i-t510-flexible-series-thin-client-mini-raunala.html
<Neuromanc> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/kultura/prva-opera-klingonskom-jeziku-uskoro-rijeci-galerija-377444
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N-aE5oszXyQ#!
<igustin> imate neku preporuku za web/online C compiler?
<ivoks> ohhoho!!! :)
<ivoks> stvari postaju sve bolje i bolje :)
<igustin> ?
<obruT> igustin: moram priznat da ne znam sto pitas
<igustin> recimo nešto poput ovog: ideone.com
<obruT> igustin: kakav web/online c compiler ? sto, das mu source kod, a on ti vrati elf/exe ? ili izvrsi to tamo ?
<igustin> tamo izvrši
<igustin> ovaj podržava 40 jezika, ali mi se input (unaprijed) ne sviđa
<obruT> igustin: vidis, nije mi nikad palo na pamet da bi mi nesto tako trebalo...
<obruT> igustin: jedini takav kompajler koji sam koristio je bio za go lang
<obruT> odo u kino :) pozdrav !
<Mmike> otpw, a
<Mmike> jel' netko to probao?
<SilverSpace> naso zasto puca veza frendu
<SilverSpace> Fix the problem that LAN ports get the IP address assigned to WAN port
<SilverSpace> Firmware treba novi staviti
<hbogner> ajoj, opet smisljaju nove hrvatske rijeci
<hbogner> dodirnik=touchscreen
<hbogner> ponovak=repriza
<hbogner> rasprodajnica=outlet
<hbogner> bial jos jenda l se nesjecam
<jelly-home> dirnem ti dodirnik
<jelly-home> ovi ostali mi nisu ko zna sta, ali ta prva rijec mi je bas ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kakav imas dodirnik
<hbogner> http://www.jutarnji.hr/tramvajske-linije-od-kvatrica-do-dubrave-u-kolapsu--autobusi-zamijenili-tramvaje--sve-je-uzrokovao-krivo-parkirani-automobil/1006950/
<jelly-home> trebali su ga odgurati tramvajem
<jelly-home> i jos naplatiti stetu na tramvaju
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim takve ljude
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> sutra me nema
<SilverSpace> via istra
<SilverSpace> na rucak
<hbogner> dobar tek, SilverSpace  :D
<hbogner> ode i ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<Guest77762> pozdrav! imam jedan problem. spojio sam monitor preko HDMI splittera, koji sam spojio na grafičku (nvidia 450 gts), te više nemam slike na monitoru preko HDMI-a. probao sam ručno lodati edid od monitora, probao sam i s disper-om koi i dalje ne vidi monitor, ubiti ne znam što da napravim više a da monitor proradi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-16
<MmikeDOMA> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<MmikeDOMA> Retrying.
<Mmike> i tako, crche i oni
<jelly-home> Mmike: meni radi™
<Mmike> a i meni sad
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jeste li primijetili kako su hakirane samo stranice na windows serverima
<ivoks> aj, zamp nije :)
<obruT> jel tko gledao otvoreno sinoc ?
<obruT> koja katastrofa
<ivoks> jesam ja malo
<ivoks> ili to nije bilo jucer
<ivoks> tko je bio?
<obruT> bio frajer iz zampa, neki strucnjak za autorska prava, novinar, neki profa iz dubrovnika i predstavnik piratske  stranke
<ivoks> kupio sam si nove headset
<ivoks> frajer iz zampa? :)
<ivoks> i, kaj je bilo?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? di su hakirane samo windows stranice?
<ivoks> Mmike: www.predsjednik.hr, www.mvpei.hr
<ivoks> Zbog redovitog održavanja pristup stranicama trenutno nije moguć. 
<ivoks> redovitog :)
<igustin> obruT: nisam gledao, ali Sfeci je općeni jedan jako upućen i elokventan tip (rajt!)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/anonymousi-hakirali-ministarstvo-vanjskih-poslova-mi-ne-trebamo-vladu-vlada-treba-nas-/599445.aspx
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ubuntu prime time :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a
<Mmike> ivoks, nisu hacknute, nego samo ddosane
<Mmike> misoi sam da globalno mislis :)
<ivoks> ne, ove druge su haknute
<ivoks> od mvpeia
<Mmike> paolo sfeci je mene ucio svirat bubnjeve :)
<Mmike> da, mislim da to kaj su na windowsima ima malo veze
<Mmike> jedinsotavno je onaj koji ih radi - debil
<ivoks> nije bitno, treba dizat frku :)
<igustin> Mmike: ti možda lupaš bubnjeve, ali on lupa gluposti
<Mmike> mi dnevno imamo bar jednu provalu na sajt, jer debili neznaju pisat PHP kod
<ivoks> nego, pogledj link gore
<Mmike> ivoks, to stoji! :) :)
<ivoks> drugi screenshot - ubuntu :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> koji link?
<Mmike> ima ih 3 gore
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/anonymousi-hakirali-ministarstvo-vanjskih-poslova-mi-ne-trebamo-vladu-vlada-treba-nas-/599445.aspx
<Mmike> igustin, tja, neznam, da ti budem iskren, nisam gledao. Onda se cinio kao kul roker koji je jako dobar bubnjar (ne k'o lajner, iako si to nikad nije htio priznati), i super ucitelj, al' malo prepotentan. Ja sam onda imao cca 16-18 godina :)
<Mmike> heheh, fakat! :)
<obruT> uglavnom, nitko nije dao ama bas nikakav argument protiv ACTA-e
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> kad nitko ne kuzi kaj acta je
<ivoks> upravo to
<ivoks> nitko ne razumije problem
<ivoks> ponajmanje HRT
<ivoks> kad je u goste pozvao predstavnika piratske stranke
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> i onda protivnici acte ispadaju losi decki jer zagovaraju bezakonje
<hbogner> kaj je bilo nekaj na tv-u o tome?
<ivoks> i ljudi si misle 'pa vidi, ovi bi samo krali'
<ivoks> a zamka ACTA uopce nije u kradji
<obruT> hbogner: sinoc u otvorenom
<obruT> upravo o tome nitko nije pricao
<obruT> jer ova dvojica pobornika ACTA-e su trubili samo o autorskim pravima, a ovi ostali trubili u prazno, ovaj iz dubrovnika se okomio samo na zamp i to ne vezano u acta-u
<ivoks> da, ne moze dobru emisiju napraviti netko tko se ne kuzi u temu emisije
<hbogner> bio u subotu na zrinjevcu, ali pol toga sto su pricali nisam skuzio
<ivoks> problem HRT-a je sto novinari HRT-a zele nesto nauciti o temi, kroz emisiju
<ivoks> umjesto da emisijom tocno informiraju javnost
<hbogner> kad sam kasnije saznao da nisu nist kvalitetno rekli popizdio na sebe zasto nisam otisao naprijed sam nesto kvaliteno reci, a ne ovo
<obruT> voditelj je cak piknuo par dobrih pitanja, zampovac je to na svoj nacin objasnio, a ostali nisu znali kontrirati kako treba
<hbogner> obruT, neznam zasto sam se tebe sjetio kad sam ovo vidio: http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/02/13/0929007.55.jpg 
<obruT> hbogner: bwahahaha :)
<obruT> ja nisam nikad tak duboko zaglibio :)
<obruT> igustin: si tu ? :)
<hbogner> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120215/04241517766/how-much-is-enough-weve-passed-15-anti-piracy-laws-last-30-years.shtml
<hbogner> ima nekakav okrugli stol 20.02 11-13 na tresnjevci o acta-i
<hbogner> ali nesjecam se tocno di
<obruT> 11-13 ?
<obruT> kad mogu doci samo dzabalebarosi i mlatimudani :)
<hbogner> sati
<hbogner> da, cudno vrijeme
<hbogner> nekakva slobodna kuca na tresnjevci
<hbogner> http://kucaljudskihprava.hr/lang/hr/okrugli-stol-o-sporazumu-acta/
<hbogner> nasao
<Mmike> jel' kod vas puse? :)
<hbogner> dok sam bio u bircu pusili su, sad kodkuce nitko ne pusi
<hbogner> https://twitter.com/#!/mrak/status/170078792713383938
<dodobas> koji promasaj ono Otvoreno, onakvo trolanje... ajme
<obruT> dodobas: jelda
<hbogner> smrc, nazalost nisam gledao pa neznam kaj su srali
<dodobas> zabava za narod... dajte napacenim 'glazbenim umjetnicima' ostali neka gladuju
<dodobas> a o ACTA-i ništa
<dodobas> osim 'ja sam pročitao i to nije baš tako puno loše'
<dodobas> pa sad ti vjeruj liku
<obruT> s jedne strane pravnik koji je procitao i kaze da nije lose, s druge strane tutlek iz *piratske* stranke
<obruT> i sta ce ljudi mislit ?
<hbogner> http://www.radio101.hr/news.php?id=65975
<obruT> pito bi ja frajera iz zampa tko najvise otkida od usta glazbenim umjetnicima, pirati ili netko drugi ? :P
<hbogner> zamp uzima namet na karte za koncerte demo bendova, jel daju kaj za demo bendove? NO!
<lemarc> pozz
<dodobas> hebo vas zamp 
<dodobas> sad i vi trolate
<hbogner> pocelo
<hbogner> Å¡aban :D
<obruT> dodobas: ma ja bih ga samo prcnuo kad jadan brine o gladnim glazbenicima
<lemarc> tbc glazbenici
<dodobas> obruT: ali kako ne kužiš... njega 'ne zanimaju te stvari'
<dodobas> on ne koristi internet
<dodobas> demo bendova je bilo i prije, bit ce i dalje, on tu ne vidi problem
<obruT> eto mrak je puno rijeci izgovorio i nist pametno rekao :)
<hbogner> sta nisu prozvali dejanovica
<obruT> on bi vjerojatno zaglibio s nekim teorijama zavjere :)
<obruT> i spomenuo D.T. jedno 20 puta :)
<hbogner> dt?
<lemarc> trebala bi mi pomoć oko dual boota, naime zanima me kako na default namjestiti da na boot screen-u bude namješten windows7 na prvo mjesto jer postoje drugi korisnici koji se baš i ne razumiju .... 
<lemarc> pa dxa automatski upadne u windowse nakon 10 sec 
<lemarc> da*
<obruT> osoba koju Rado ne moze ne spomenut u bilo cemu sto pise :P
<lemarc> ???
<lemarc> :)
<lemarc> itko ?
<hbogner> obruT, a neznam koja je to osoba :D
<lemarc> a daj sada ....
<lemarc> :D
<lemarc> cura....
<lemarc> zadovoljan ?
<lemarc> :P
<lemarc> znam da postoji neka šema za namještanje boot screena ali neznam trebala bi mi pomoć
<hbogner> lemarc, neznam ti pomoc oko toga na novijim verzijama, ja znam na prahistoriskim verzijama gruba
<lemarc> hahah :D
<lemarc> verziju koju koristim je 11.10 najnovija 
<obruT> lemarc: /etc/boot/grub.cfg   baci pogled, imas tamo menu iteme
<lemarc> zna li itko kod najnovijeg gruba ?
<obruT> lemarc: za 11.10 nemam pojma dal se sto promjenilo
<lemarc> pa mislim da je ://
<lemarc> 11.10 je više nekako grafički približen korisniku 
<Mmike> eto
<lemarc> dockovi i ostale gluposti ... :////
<Mmike> pricaju na r101 o acti i autorskim pravima
<lemarc> bumo pogledao Å¡to si rekao 
<lemarc> na ubuntu forumo (engleskom) postiji topic na grub customizer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134 može li ovo išta pomoći ?
<jelly> obruT: /etc/boot/ je typo ili ubuntu stvarno ima taj direktorij?
<jelly> na Debianu je /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lemarc> ili u terminal samo upišeš gksu grub-customizer
<obruT> jelly: ijao, slusam ovaj 101 pa ne razmisljam, da, tocno to :)
<obruT> nes ti suceljavanja...
<lemarc> da izazov mali, savjet veliki :)
<obruT> eto, ako zelis da budes zasticen, potpisi
<lemarc> nerazumijem ?
<obruT> kaze frajer da Stulic nikakva prava na svoju glazbu jer nije potpisao ugovore
<obruT> dakle, albume Azre mozemo za dzaba skidat s neta
<igustin> obruT: LOOOOL na "DT" by Rado ;) #epic
<lemarc> zz 
<igustin> Mmike: moguće da je super roker, ali onda neka se drži samo toga, toliko gluposti van bubnjeva je izrekao zadnjih godina da bi njegov ZAMP/HDS trebao nama plaćati tantijeme do kraja života
<igustin> obruT: da, sad sam tu ;)
 * igustin više-manje
<obruT> igustin: htjedoh pitat samo postoji li gdje popis osnivaca HULK-a ? volio bih listu, zanima me nesto...
<obruT> s/bih listu/bih vidjet listu/
<Mmike> igustin, nisam nista drugo nit rekao :) 
<Mmike> igustin, nisam gledao emisiju jucer, tak da nemam pojma
<igustin> obruT: nešto bi trebalo postojati, barem u tragovima (tipa mailovi, kopije prvih webova), ali ja nemam pri ruci
<igustin> obruT: znam da su Dogan i Pavlinušić sigurni, ostale ne znam napamet
<igustin> obruT: potražit ću, vidio sam to negdje
<obruT> obruT: znam da su oni, ali bi me bas zanimalo tko sve, dakle tko su onih 10 ljudi sto su dali osobne :)
<igustin> :)
 * obruT bi trebao ic spavat, em pisem gluposti, em pisem sam sebi
<Mmike> Dohan!
<Mmike> erm, Hrvoje Dogan!
<Mmike> nas dvojica bi znali zaboraviti dres za tjelesni, i onda bi sjedili sa strane i pricali o racunalima  :)
<igustin> išli ste zajedno u razred? o.O
<igustin> on je beba prema tebi, ti izgledaš bar 5 godina stariji :P
 * igustin hides
<Mmike> youporn.com ne koristi vise mysql, presli skroz na redis
<Mmike> sam vam pricao kako je redis jeben? :)
<Mmike> igustin, u skolu, zajedno smo tjelesni imali :) on je bio C a ja D razred - on je imao glavni engleski a dodatni njemacki, ja obrnuto
<igustin> Mmike: mogao bi o tome pričati na DC2012 ;)
<igustin> o redisu, ne o Doganu ;)
<obruT> pa da, redis na youpornu, do bi bila ok tema
<dodobas> ajme kretena... zasto bi ITKO isao raditi mysql specific instalacijski kod za django...
<dodobas> koji debili
<Mmike> dodobas, da sjebu ove koji bi postgres koristili? :)
<Mmike> igustin, misilm da je dobrica tu puno jaci :)
<igustin> dodobas: obično to bude zato jer ne znaju drugačije :/
<obruT> ako se itko pita zasto je t-com skup... eto hakom nas tjera da dignemo cijene nekih usluga :P
<marac> pozdrav ... ovo je samo za ubuntu il mo
<marac> može pomoč i sa puppy linuxom
<obruT> marac: ovdje se najmanje prica o ubuntuu i linuxu ;)
<obruT> a ti probaj pitat, mozda netko zna
<marac> pokušavam instalirat puppy lucid na notebook preko usb-a
<marac> pa me muči malo formatiranje diska i postavljanje boot particija
<obruT> sto te konkretno muci ? boot manager ili particije ? boot particiju mozes imati odvojenu, ima svojih prednosti, ali nije uvijek nuzno
<marac> e vako; trenutno imam ful prazan hdd formatiran ... pa za početak koje particije bi mu trebo postavit
<obruT> ja na tvom mjestu ne bih komplicirao, ako ces gore imati samo linux obavezno jednu za /home, ostalo mozes za / particiju
<obruT> sve one pizdarije odvojeni /var, odvojeni /usr ti za po doma ne trebaju
<marac> znači postavilo mi ext2  /dev/sda1
<obruT>  /boot se nekad odvajao ako bootmanager nije znao procitat sto mu treba jer su si ljudi stavljali neki nepodrzani (za boot manager nepodrzani) filesystem, odnosno kad je / particija bila na disku izvan dometa boot managera :)
<obruT> marac: eh da, zaboravih i swap :) ak ti treba
<marac> sad imam ext2 70 gb i swap 4 gb
<marac> to ok?
<obruT> preporucio bih ti da ti je /home odvojen, ako ces ikad ici reinstalirati ili nesto da ti svi podaci budu ipak logicki odvojeni
<obruT> stavis si za / koliko planiras da ces nakrcati gore softvera/logova/baze/cegavec, swap i ostalo za /home
<marac> to mi nije tolko bitno , pošto je notbook samo za glazbu i ostale sitnice
<obruT> aha !
<obruT> ACTA activated !
<obruT> ah, zasto me ovaj stripic http://www.niktitanik.com/2012/02/12/pidzama-ratnik/  podsjeca na neku ekipu s njuza :P
<marac> instalacija je prošla sad me traži da instaliram grub ... 
<obruT> samo ga instaliraj, sve po defaultu ostavi (vjerujem da je default sasma ok :) )
<marac> evo instaliralo ga po defaultu ... e sad napravi kod bootanja otvori mi se nešto kao boot menager te me svaki put pita koji sistem hoču odabrat (a instaliran je samo puppy) pa me interesira dal mu se da postavit da to ne pita nego pokrene linux
<Mmike> obruT, ne treba mu nit /home posebno
<Mmike> marac, stavi sve na istu patriciju
<Mmike> kad ces reinstalirati samo /home preimenuj u /old_home i poslije vrati nazad
<Mmike> poslije ces se lupati kako na /home nemas mjesta na na / imas jos 100GB prazno, ili obrnuto
<igustin> marac: to imaš klasični disk, ne ssd?
<obruT> Mmike: kao sto mu rekoh, nek procjeni otprilike za /, vjerujem da ce mu 20-tak GB biti dovoljno, a sto se tice /home particije i nove instalacije, moras se potrudit sve pocistiti da ne ostane kakvih sranja na novoj instalaciji
<Mmike> ma, samo muvnes /home u /old_home
<Mmike> pogotovo ce tesko procijenit di i sta
<Mmike> ak krene tamburat po /usr/local ili /usr/src ili /opt za cas ce ostati bez mjesta 
<obruT> ok, ja sam rekao svoje
<obruT> ne da mi se natezat :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nisi opce zanimljiv :)
<Mmike> ukratko, na desktop stroju s jednim userom, ili na laptopu, nema smisla odvajati patricjie posebno
<Mmike> cak nit home
<Mmike> reinstalacija je jednostavna kak god da okrens, sam ce ti bit zao kaj ti je disk rascjepkan
<marac> homa uopče nema sve ide iz root
<Mmike> pogotvo ak si novi korisnik
<marac> mene ne muči tolko prostor je mi to notbook samo za net
<marac> pa pi je više bitno da se brzo pali i da nema problema sa tim boot-om
<marac> imali ko kavih ideja da mi ne prikazuje taj boot menađer nego da po defoultu očitava /dev/sda1
<ivoks> nisam u toku sto trazis
<marac> znači instaliro sam puppy linux na notbook i sad me pri boot-u učitava 4 sistema a instaliran je samo puppy
<marac> e sad bi da mi automatski učita cijeli sistem
<Mmike> marac, nisi bas ubio disk prije?
<Mmike> neznam puno o puppyju
<Mmike> al' vjerojatno ces u grub.cfg morati obrisati ostale
<Mmike> ili reci da je default puppy
<ivoks> update-grub ne radi?
<ivoks> ili update-grub2
<Mmike> avahi     1048  1047  0 Feb11 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
<Mmike> zasto taj avahi ne ubiju vise
<marac> update ne reagira
<ivoks> avahi je cool
<ivoks> marac: kak mislis ne reagira?
<marac> ne mjenja situaciju
<ivoks> update-grub cita diskove
<Mmike> marac, ne valja, moras reci tocno sto ti kaze
<marac> command not found
<Mmike> potgrao mi se chrome
<Mmike> i sad ga opce nemam
<ivoks> marac: a /usr/sbin/update-grub
<ivoks> time's up
<ivoks> moram ici
<Mmike> jel' netk okoristi chrome s googleovih repoa?
<Mmike> sto imate u /etc/apt/sources.list za to?
<marac> imam samo sda1 , ove datoteke ti ne postoje
<Mmike> marac, kak to mislis, imas samo sda1?
<marac> nemam tu lokaciju ... grub mi je na /boot/grub/
<Mmike> koju lokaciju?
<lemarc> pozz
<dany5> hey, dali mi moze netko pomoci oko Keyboard Layouta Ubuntu 11.10 , tipkovnica mi postavljena na croatian ali nemam šđćž i nemogu pisati @, pomoc?
<lemarc> odi u keyboard layout 
<lemarc> u dash home 
<lemarc> i pročačakj :)
<dany5> čaćkao sam ali ništa
<lemarc> dolje u kutu donjem ljevom imaš + 
<lemarc> da dodaš jezik za keyboard 
<lemarc> mora biti ;)
<dany5> stavio sam na croatian, znaci ukljucena je Croatian layout ali hrvatski znakovi ne rade
<lemarc> e da trebao je logout ma login
<lemarc> pa*
<Mmike> ak imam ovo: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main, s kojeg URLa apt skida stvari?
<lemarc> google !?
<Mmike> koristi li tko chrome tu?
<lemarc> imam na wn7 
<lemarc> ubunte ne, ne želim
<lemarc> @Mmike imaš li grub customizer ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sto je to?
<lemarc> konfiguriranje boot screena da namjestim win7 prvi 
<Mmike> pa odi u grub.cfg
<Mmike> i tamo popravi
<lemarc> uputi me onovo molim te :/
<lemarc> ponovo*
<obruT> Mmike: trebalo bi biti http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main
<Mmike> da, taj url kaze 404
<Mmike> ili mozda to google sere
<Mmike> jebemu :/
<obruT> Mmike: ne da ti index
<Mmike> ma, naso sam
<Mmike> imam zadnji chrome
<Mmike> al' nemam flash :/
<obruT> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release 
<obruT> za to ti nece bacit 404
<obruT> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages
<obruT> dakle ne daju browsanje obicnim smrtnicima, ali apt pokupi tocno ono sto mu treba, proparsa i pici dalje
<jelly> jeste drugovi, vise ni ne treba
<jelly> Mmike: 32 ili 64bitni?
<jelly> koliko sam vidio kad sam instalirao Ubuntu 11.10 64bit djubre, Chrome paket za to nije imao flash unutra
<jelly> onda sam polinkao Adobetov tamo di ga Chrome trazi, ali je bilo previse nestabilno.
<jelly> ... pa sam rekao 64bitnom sistemu fala dovidjenja
<jelly> jednog dana ce to radit kak spada, al taj cas jos nije dosao
<ivoks> sto fali chromiumu?
<ivoks> ja imam chrom 16
<ivoks> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<ivoks> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<jelly> ivoks: fali mu pdf viewer i flash.
<jelly> i brzhi updatei
<ivoks> to ga cini upravo idealnim :)
<jelly> kako kome!
<ivoks> koristi pdf viewer of sustava i ne ubija proc flashom
<jelly> meni je embedded viewer super za throwaway dokumente
<jelly> i koristim ga upravo za youtube
<jelly> meni u restoranu u firmu je in internom webu u pdf formatu, i ovako a) ne otvara nepotrebno novi prozor b) dostupan je u historyju 
<jelly> firmi*
<jelly> blah.
<ivoks> pa youtube radi sa html5 isto
<ivoks> youtube.com/html5
<jelly> na 50% videa
<ivoks> ne palamudi
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ?
<jelly> meni na pola videa radi fallback na flash, a ako je flash iskljucen ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, to nije chromium
<Mmike> to je chrome
<Mmike> aha, ti imas chromium od tamo?
<Mmike> jer meni je flash radio jutros, i onda dosao update, i od onda ne radi
<Mmike> chromium ima interni pdf viewer i flash
<Mmike> erm, chrome
<Mmike> ivos: ti si chromium ili chrome?
<ivoks> ja sam firefox
<ivoks> chrome pojede previse rama da bi ga ozbiljno koristio
<Mmike> ja sam sad probao firefox
<Mmike> i to je neupotrebljivo kako je sporo
<Mmike> al' odakle imas chrom 16?
<Vlado9A3CY> http://i44.tinypic.com/i24peg.png :)
<obruT> Vlado9A3CY: pih, prastari kernel, spor procesor, ni 20GB slobodno...kakva ti to kanta ? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> google chrome kod mene radi odlicno
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> stara kanta koja radi savrseno :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, odakle ga imas instaliranog/
<Vlado9A3CY> instalirao sam ga iz google repozitorija (za Fedoru)
<Vlado9A3CY> i iako mi je Fedora prastara, Google Chrome mi se regularno update-a :)
<ivoks> Mmike: iz onog gore repozitorija
<Mmike> ivoks: chrome ili chromium?
<ivoks> Mmike: chrome
<Mmike> da, ja imam chrome 18 od tamo
<Mmike> upgradeiraj, pls, pa vidi jel' ti radi flash
<ivoks> chromium dobijem u distribuciji
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj imas
<Mmike> chrome ili chromium?
<Mmike> pise gore - chrome 16
<ivoks> evo, updejtam
<ivoks> kaj ti nije jasno
<ivoks> imam chrome, chromium i firefox
<ivoks> 16:44 < Mmike> ivoks: chrome ili chromium?
<ivoks> 16:44 < ivoks> Mmike: chrome
<ivoks> 16:47 < Mmike> chrome ili chromium?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> znate da EU da 50% novaca za niskoenergetsku kucu koja se koristi u turisticke svrhe
<ivoks> ajde dalmosi!
<ivoks> Mmike: 17.0.963.56
<Mmike> ivoks sto fali chromiumu?
<Mmike> ivoks ja imam chrom 16
<Mmike> ivoks http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<Mmike> ivoks deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<ivoks> Mmike: radi flash
<Mmike> ivoks, kad kazes u addressbar: about:config, jel' ti pise da imas internalni flash ili plugin?
<ivoks> ne pise nis
<ivoks> jer mi je ugasen :)
<ivoks> Flash - Verzija: 11.1 r102
<ivoks> Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<ivoks> Onemogući
<ivoks> The following packages will be REMOVED: compiz compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-main compiz-plugins-main-default compizconfig-backend-gconf compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig ubuntu-desktop unity
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> Mmike: eto ja sad stavio Chrome 17.* iz tog Googletovog direktorija, i jubito radi sa flashom.
<jelly> about:config opce ne radi
<Mmike> Error 300 (net::ERR_INVALID_URL): Unknown error.
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nit meni :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to si zadnji chrome pokupio?
<Mmike> jelly, cek, zadnji je 18, ne 17
<ivoks> jeste slusali otvoreni sad?
<ivoks> tj., totalni fm
<ivoks> about:plugins
<jelly> jel otvoreni ili totalni
<Mmike> ja slusam hrt2 - propelerheadsi sviraju
<Mmike> da, about:plugins, konj
<Mmike> ugl, imam i pdf viewer i silverlight i svasta, al' nemam flash
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ dpkg -l | grep chrome
<Mmike> ii  google-chrome-beta                    18.0.1025.33-r122015                              The web browser from Google
<Mmike> to ja imam
<jelly> ah, beta
<jelly> pa sta se cudis da je strgano
<jelly> google-chrome-stable:  Installed: 16.0.912.77-r118311
<jelly> ii  google-chrome-stable           17.0.963.56-r121963            The web browser from Google
<jelly> taj je stable :>
<ivoks> joj, ovaj Mmike 
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> daj probaj, jebote, pogotovo ak ne koristis :)
<ivoks> pa betu koristis
<ivoks> 17 je zadnji stable
<ivoks> to je ko da ja sad tu pizdim sto upgrade u 12.04 hoce maknuti unity
<ivoks> i trazim od svih da nadograde i testiraju
<Mmike> o jebote 
<Mmike> opce ne pizdim
<Mmike> pitam
<Mmike> dal' i vama ne radi
<Mmike> btw, kaj 12.04 mice unity?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> vidis da ne razumijes :)
<ivoks> pocelo je...
<ivoks> 'Grčka je branila slobodu Europe, a Njemačka?'
<ivoks> "Neću dopustiti Schaubleu da vrijeđa moju zemlju. Kao Grk ja to ne mogu prihvatiti. Tko je Schauble da vrijeđa Grčku? Tko su Nizozemci? Tko su Finci?"
<ivoks> Vlada je na sjednici svim tvrtkama nastradalima u gospodarskoj krizi koja traje već četvrtu godinu ipak pružila još jednu šansu prije nego što ih blokira, pošalje u stečaj ili likvidira.
<ivoks> a sta je s onima koji nisu stradali i povecali dobit i time uplatili vise poreza?
<ivoks> hoce li time poslati barem zahvalnicu?
<Mmike> jea, rajt :)
<ivoks> koji smo mi debili
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a sash tek vidjet kad nas europa naguzi :)
<ivoks> umjesto da pomazemo one kojima ide, i da im omogucimo da zarade jos vise (i time plate jos vise poreza), mi ih zmicemo kako bi dali onima koji ne znaju
<ivoks> za taj porez sam si auto mogao kupiti, i to kakav
<ivoks> jebo ih.
<Mmike> tjesi se sto je i vani isto tak
<ivoks> a sto je najgore, ne bi kupio auto, nego zaposlio jos jednog ili dva covjeka
<Mmike> tj, i vani moras placat porez
<ivoks> ma znam da moras i naravno da moras
<ivoks> i sve je to ok
<ivoks> nece se ceste same od sebe napraviti
<ivoks> al onda te zlatne koke, koje placaju porez, koje drze drzavu na zivotu, moras paziti
<ivoks> a ne ih uvaljivati u jos vece poreze jer neki debil misli da mozemo imati 20 brodogradilista
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> 2 su nam dovoljna
<Mmike> kak provjeravate .csr
<Mmike> tj, izvlacite info iz njega/.
<ivoks> openssl
<ivoks> openssl req -text -noout -verify -in csr.csr
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> u biti mi samo -subject treba
<ivoks> spacefm
<ivoks> double commander ne djeluje lose
<budz0r> spacefm super izgleda
<SilverSpace> dan vece
<ivoks> samo kaj je qt
<ivoks> ili nije
<ivoks> ma to su sve gluposti
<ivoks> mc rulez
<jelly-home> zsh rulez
<jelly-home> Mmike: velim meni radi
<jelly-home> jos da upgradeam i ovaj doma na 17 za svaki slucaj
<jelly-home> veliki je problem sto je bagra isla rusiti cijenu Uljanika da bi ga lakse kupili, pa su odbijali poslove za koje imaju know-how i koje 5-10 brodogradilista na svijetu moze isfurati
<ivoks> al daj mi objasni
<ivoks> imas grupacijuA koja odbija poslove za poduzeceA
<ivoks> ocito grupacijaA kontrolira poduzeceA
<ivoks> zasto bi onda grupacijaA rusila cijenu poduzecaA da ga kupi, ako ga vec kontrolira?
<ivoks> skuzio sam da moj ssd uopce ne podrzava trim
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme za novi laptop
<jelly-home> nisu vlasnici.
<jelly-home> ivoks: ak je intelov, imas firmware za trim.
<ivoks> to nitko ne zna ciji je :)
<ivoks> cak mu je serijski broj 000010
<ivoks> Device Model:     AVANTIUM SSD
<ivoks> Serial Number:    IDLX-YATOP-000000010
<ivoks> Firmware Version: 0.1
<jelly-home> avantium wtf
<jelly-home> kaj je to, prva generacija SSDova
<jelly-home> i jos radi? :-)
<ivoks> nije prva
<ivoks> radi da
<ivoks> ko puska
<ivoks> mashutka
<ivoks> il tak nekak se zove
<ivoks> proizvodjac
<jelly-home> Mushkin?
<jelly-home> wtf, crko xchat
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> mushkin
<ivoks> 128GB
<ivoks> kostao je oko 3000kn svojevremeno :)
<ivoks> al znam da mu je kraj blizu
<ivoks> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0000   050   168   000    Old_age   Offline      -       200576
<ivoks> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0000   065   128   000    Old_age   Offline      -       118458
<jelly-home> onda bi to mogla bit 1.5 genericija, Indilinx kontroler, prije nego je izasao prvi intelov X25-M
<ivoks> je 1.5
<ivoks> prije x25, a nije bio los ko ovi prvi
<jelly-home> kolega s posla bio kupio prvu generaciju, crklo prosle-pretprosle godine
<ivoks> je, i ovaj ce
<ivoks> ne znam dal da uzmem novi laptop s ssdom
<ivoks> il da uzmem novi ssd
<jelly-home> novi ssd, poslije prebacis po potrebi/zelji
<ivoks> al ovo je x200s
<ivoks> malo se ekran rasklimao
<jelly-home> sta si mu radio
<ivoks> koristio ga
<ivoks> baterija jos traje 5-6 sati
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> u biti je i nesto puklo unutra
<jelly-home> a dobro ti si nonstop u nekom muvingu
<ivoks> al jos uvijek radi
<ivoks> posidpadale su thinkpad naljepnice
<ivoks> i imam dvije zel-cos naljepnice :)
<jelly-home> kad djubrad to nalijepi nema da se skine
<jelly-home> zasto dvije, bio na servisu?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dva puta
<ivoks> drugi put su mi plocu zamijenili
<jelly-home> mrzio sam mikronis zbog tih naljepnica
<ivoks> prvi put ventilator
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> bio je svuda
<ivoks> vidio svijeta
<jelly-home> dosta mu je i bilo
<jelly-home> a sta bi uzimao sad, kad su thinkpadi razvodnjeni i 16:9
<jelly-home> macbook pro? :-)
<jelly-home> vele ljudi da su njhovi touchpadi cak upotrebljivi
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> nemas pojma u kakvoj sam dilemi
<ivoks> bojim se macbook ne bi prezivio ovo sto je thinkpad prozivio
<hbogner> u provjerenom nekaj o acta-i
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search google-chrome-stable
<Mmike> google-chrome-stable - The web browser from Google
<Mmike>  mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search google-chrome-stable
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ 
<Mmike> tko je tu lud?
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> 17.0.963.56, i nemam flash :/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-17
<ivoks> heh... hetzner ima svoj stonith plugin cluster-glue
<MmikeDOMA> e, da
<MmikeDOMA> hetzner
<MmikeDOMA> kak to radi, i dalje zadovoljan?
<ivoks> pa osim sto je par puta puko link (i odmah se ponovno uspostavio) prije par dana, sve ostalo je ok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> doso novi flash plugin
<Mmike> tj flashplugin-installer
<Mmike> i sad mi radi flash u chrometu
<Mmike> nist, uzmimo i mi jedan hecner
<Mmike> ivoks, kak ti pluca?
<Mmike> ja brijem da sam ja pokupio neki kufer
<Mmike> od silnog hodanja po bolnicama za curu
<ivoks> pa dobro su, kaj ja znam
<ivoks> lezim do utorka; onda imam kontrolu
<Mmike> kak se ti osjecas?
<ivoks> normalno
<Mmike> gut, gut
<Mmike> lezi
<Mmike> nemoj k'o zena moja bit
<ivoks> morao sam jucer i prekjucer do zagreba, al inace lezim
<Mmike> izrezu ju pol utrobe, sinoc se vratim s koncerta a ova objesila vesa, oprala nesto na ruke, pospremila kuhinju...
<Mmike> reko, sta nisi i tapete nove stavila, kad ih vec nemamo!
<dodobas> elol
<Mmike> labavo, labavo
<ivoks> oracle tvrdi da je ubrzao mysql cluster 70x
<ivoks> milijardu requesta po sekundi
<Mmike> onaj ndb
<Mmike> to k'o mongodb! :)
<Mmike> btw, ste vidli da je youporn presao s mysqla na redis?
<ivoks> http://www.mysql.com/why-mysql/white-papers/mysql-cluster-7.2-ga.html
<ivoks> 70x Higher JOIN Performance, NoSQL Key-Value API & Cross Data Center Sharding with Replication
<ivoks> s/po sekundi/po minuti/
<jelly-home> heheh, sharding
<Mmike> fog'n'steam. 
<Mmike> 70x higher join performance, kaj briju?
<Mmike> percona, percona
<Mmike> ak' bas morate mysql, uzmite perconu
<Mmike> jelly-home, e, mi ucinis ljubav jednu u vezi chrometa i flasha? :)
<Mmike> pejstas: dpkg -L google-chrome-beta | grep so$
<Mmike> tj -stable za tebe
<ivoks> /opt/google/chrome/libffmpegsumo.so
<ivoks> /opt/google/chrome/libppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.so
<ivoks> /opt/google/chrome/libpdf.so
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://paste.debian.net/156600/
<ivoks> koji lijepi broj si dobio :)
<Mmike> /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<jelly-home> hm, cek, to je 16
<Mmike> zakaj ja to nemam!?
<ivoks> nemam ni ja
<jelly-home> nisam upgradeao kantu doma
<jelly-home> 17ica je ista
<Mmike> a apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> *** 17.0.963.56-r121963 0
<jelly-home>         600 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages
<jelly-home> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<ivoks> tak i meni
<Mmike> da, jedino kaj ja imam amd64
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<ivoks> i radi flash
<Mmike> da, meni radi od jutros, kad je dosao od ubuntua novi flash-installer
<jelly-home> ali ne embeddan u chrome, nego sa strane
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> Mmike: pa koja je to verzija?
<Mmike> a ti ga imas u chromeu
<ivoks> ubuntua
<Mmike> ivoks, probao jucer i sa stabletom i sa betom (chrometa), ubuntu je, well, 10.10 :)
<jelly-home> zadnja prije unityja? :-)
<Mmike> predzadnja :)
<Mmike> ova jos ima normalne scrollbarove oko prozora
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to mozes staviti i na novijim verzijama
<ivoks> samo maknes overlay-scrollbar paket
<Mmike> I SAD MI TO KAZES?!
 * Mmike salje negativno nabijene koncentrirane relokatere put ivoksovog interneta
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> nije li to ionako samo dio Gtk+ teme
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> to je izmijenjeni gtk widget
<jelly-home> uf
<ivoks> il sta vec
<jelly-home> bolje da ne znam
<Mmike> http://oi41.tinypic.com/1zoxjk7.jpg
<Mmike> trebam jos rama
<Mmike> tko je vidio imat samo 8 GB rama
<dodobas> pa na laptopu je to OK
<Mmike> pih, starog servera
<Mmike> ima 16 diskova u raid10 poslozeno (ili tak nesto, nemam pojma u biti) na nekom LSIpimpek kontroleru, svaki disk je 32G velik, i imam 240 MB/sec u citanju, sekvencijalnom :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, meni fali jos bar tolko :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: 32G disk?  Koji je to vrag, staro 10 godina?  Al opet zasto nije stndardnih 36
<jelly-home> (tj. efektivnih 33GiB)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> 36 je
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> to je prastaro nesto
<Mmike> stroj ima oznaku: ded31
<jelly-home> al jos radi
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> lenny je gore, cini se da je preinstaliran pred 3-4 godine
<Mmike> i sad ide u dekomisiju :)
<jelly-home> i raid10 nije fora u sekvencijalnom nego random io, zato ga stavljaju za baze
<jelly-home> 240MB/s nije impresivno, ali 1000-3000 iopsa je
<jelly-home> jos ak su gore 15k rpm diskovi, stvar je kostala ko sam vrag, tipa 10k$
<Neuromanc> jutro
<jelly-home> fon
<ivoks> 36gb scsi diskovi se jos proizvode
<ivoks> isto tako i sas
<ivoks> i vrlo vjerojatno su 15k rpm
<ivoks> i vrijedniji su od bilo kojeg seagate/wd multi-terbajtnog izdrka :)
<jelly-home> al u novim kantama najmanje sto mozes kupit je 146, niti 72 vise nema
<jelly-home> sas su uglavnom 10krpm 2.5" 
<ivoks> ne i 36gb
<jelly-home> sto je isto ok, mozes ih natrpati puno u malo prostora.  Vidio fine 2U Cisco servere sa 16 ili 20 slotova za disk
<jelly-home> 36 je legacy, velim sad je vec i 72 SAS legacy 
<jelly-home> oho, vec su na 900GB 
<jelly-home> %#@%$ otvoreni radio me rickrolla
<ivoks> ostao sam doma sam s 3 kutije domacica
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vise ubuntu ne stane na jedan CD
<ivoks> pa nikad ni nije :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nije
<ivoks> pa cijela arhiva ima nekoliko stotina GB
<SilverSpace> do sad je bio jedan cd
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> do sada je na CD-u bio samo dio
<SilverSpace> instalacijski cd
<SilverSpace> to mislim
<jelly-home> instalacijski cd je uvijek izbor softvera zbog ogranicenog prostora, neke stvari ispadnu
<ivoks> ono sto SilverSpace zeli reci je da ubuntu vise nece imati instalacijski CD
<ivoks> ubuntu desktop
<jelly-home> aha
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/photos/116899029375914044550/albums/5709888024834960977
<SilverSpace> iso desktop je preveliki za cd moze samo na usb ili dvd 
<jelly-home> to je ok
<SilverSpace> doduse vise se ni ne sjecam kad sam instalirao sa cd 
<SilverSpace> instaliram sa usb_a
<jelly-home> exactly
<SilverSpace> compiz im poludio na 12.04
<SilverSpace> sa Dash mi nestale ikone
<jelly-home> http://hjp.srce.hr/word_of_the_day.php
<Mmike> ja sam znao instalirati s CDa
<Mmike> imam neke stikove s kojih neke ploce ne zele butat
<Mmike> i to nove ploce
<Mmike> al' s tih istih stikova druge neke ploce (i nove i stare) butaju normalno
<Mmike> recimo, onaj DrekBook Pro od HPa koji imam - taj hoce bootat samo s jednog sticka od jedno 10ak koliko ih imam
<obruT> printanje jpg-ova je za linux softver naucna fantastika
 * jelly-home samo opali lp foo.jpg
<obruT> iz cega faking isprintat fotku ? iz eog-a se zaglavi job (ono 15 minuta se nist ne dogadja), iz gimp-a isto :P
<ivoks> onda je problem u cupsu
<obruT> importao sam fotku u libreoffice writeru i onda je proslo :P
<obruT> katastrofa
<Astemd> cups je malo.... problematičan
<Astemd> ali i Windozi su mi radili takve probleme
<Astemd> ako pošalješ preveliku sliku, jednostavno se ne dogodi ništa
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> thunderbird trenutno ne radi u 12.04
<jelly-home> uh, kad bi brojali koliko puta nes ne radi u debian testingu...
<jelly-home> pogotovo dok traje freeze
<Mmike> cups je ocajan, al' ja neznam za bolje
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam iz gthumba to radio kad sam radio
<ivoks> ma sta je ocajno?
<ivoks> ustekas printer, radi
<ivoks> osim ako nisi odabrao printer proizvodjaca koji je kompulzivno-posesivan
<jelly-home> u odnosu na /etc/printtab i lpr odn. lprGN, cups je mila majka
<jelly-home> lprNG dammit
<Mmike> znam da moram imat HPov printer
<Mmike> i onda problema nema
<ivoks> ili brother
<ivoks> i dobar dio samsunga radi
<ivoks> kao i dobar dio epsona
<ivoks> a ono sto ne radi ionako nije vezano za cups
<ivoks> xeroxi isto rade
<ivoks> znas kaj radi, plug&play?
<ivoks> strojevi koji se koriste za rezbarenje stambilja
<ivoks> printeri za naljepnice
<ivoks> svasta radi
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne radi sheranje preko mreze
<Mmike> bar ne radi na klik-klik
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ako nesto radi savrseno, onda je to
<Mmike> pred jedno 2-3 tjedna sam probao shareati svoj printer da i cura moze printati
<Mmike> nema fakin sansi
<Mmike> onda sam skuzio da imam mrezni printer :)
<Mmike> i da nema potrebe za shareanjem :)
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> evo, korak po korak
<ivoks> win tipka
<ivoks> ispi enter
<ivoks> Posluzitelj -> Postavke
<ivoks> klik na publish shared printers
<ivoks> klik na u redu
<ivoks> i to je to
<Mmike> mozda zato kaj imam 10.10
<ivoks> to postoji jos od 9.04
<ivoks> ako ne i ranije
<Mmike> da, al' ne radi :)
<ivoks> radi sinek, radi
<Mmike> velim, nisam se pretjerano trudio jer je lakse bilo njoj instalirati printer i vozi
<ivoks> na drugom stroju ne moras nista napraviti
<Mmike> klik klik, i radi
<ivoks> sam se printer pojavi
<Mmike> lol
<ivoks> kaj ti je smijesno?
<Mmike> ona ima 11.10, ja imam 10.10
<Mmike> i to ne radi
<ivoks> nema to veze
<ivoks> IPP je ipp 
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> znas koliko imam takvih instalacija?
<ivoks> skoro pa stotinu klijenata
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> thunderbird fakat ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, aj dodji meni instaliraj onda :)
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server
<ivoks> sve je na klikanje
<ivoks> cups to radi savrseno
<ivoks> jedini pravi print server
<ivoks> jer klijent ne instalira nikakve drivere
<ivoks> samo salje PS serveru
<ivoks> a server obradjuje PS u stogovecprinterzeli
<Mmike> tja, neznam
<Mmike> meni to nije radilo
<Mmike> velim, mozda sam prebrzo odustao
<Mmike> jer mi je jednostavnije bilo njoj instalirati printer
<Mmike> jer je mrezni
<Mmike> pa onda ona moze printati kad ja imam windowse upaljene
<ivoks> dakle, sluzbeni auto vise nije trosak :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da se ovi iz kukuriku malo pogubili
<SilverSpace> ljeva ruka ne zna sto radi desna
<ivoks> to sam si i ja bas jutros mislio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa da se pogube, pretpostavka je da su znali sto rade...
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> malo se cine neorganizirani
<jelly-home> dodobas++
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<ivoks> jedino gore od vodstva koje te krade je vodstvo koje ne zna kamo bi
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jadno je bilo reci, al' hdz je bio ograniziran
<Mmike> doduse, za kradju
<Mmike> al' bar su znali kud idu
<Mmike> ovi su jadni
<Mmike> jasno je bilo da su jadni kad pred 4 godine nisu dobili izbore
<Mmike> ivoks,  kak to mislis - vise nije trosak/.
<jelly-home> velis nek je organiziran, pa makar bio i organizirani kriminal
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396566_10150612797377590_194358507589_9182059_1317078174_n.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, nope, nit blizo
<Mmike> samo veilm da su znali kud idu, ovi neznaju
<ivoks> Mmike: pa, vise ti se kupovina sluzbenog auta ne podbija od poreza
<Mmike> samo PDV znaci?
<ivoks> ni PDV
<Mmike> kak ni PDV?!
<Mmike> pa ulazni racun, kak se PDV moze ne-odbijat?
<ivoks> tak kaze jutarnji
<Mmike> url-it
<Mmike> nisam bas isugran da je to moguce - osim ak ne uvedu 0% PDVa na aute :)
<ivoks> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/zbogom-olaksicama-tko-do-1--ozujka-kupi-auto-na-firmu-moze-ustediti-do-52-358-kuna-/1007376/
<ivoks> Izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o porezu na dodanu vrijednost ne ukida se samo praksa povrata dijela pretporeza kod kupnje auta, nego se PDV više neće vraćati niti od popratnih troškova, poput cestarina, servisa, računa za gorivo... 
<ivoks> bolje da servisiram sto imam prije 1.3.
<ivoks> i da si obnovim pretplatu za HAC za 2000kn :)
<Mmike> kaj!?
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> tja, to ce ti i dalje bit trosak
<ivoks> nece
<Mmike> ja sam sve cestarine placao privatno i onda to prilagao za u blagajnu
<Mmike> uz putni nalog ili sto vec
<ivoks> a meni je racun u hacu na firmu
<Mmike> eh, meni nije :)
<ivoks> i sta sad...
<Mmike> iskreno, ovo je debilizam
<ivoks> ma nemoj mi rec :)
<Mmike> al' malo toga nije kod nas, tak da...
<ivoks> bojim se da je socijalna vlada promasaj u ovoj situaciji
<ivoks> treba prava desna vlada za izaci iz krize
<ivoks> al toga nema :)
<Mmike> nazalost slijezem ramenima i kazem 'bmk'
<Mmike> i gledam na koji bi tropski otok otisao, a da ima snijega blizu
<Mmike> "Od Dukata očekuju da se prema hrvatskim seljacima ponaša jednako kao što se vlasnik tvrtke ponaša prema francuskim i da plaća istu cijenu. "
<Mmike> tako je, izvolte nam platit, sunce vam vase kapitalisticko
<Mmike> ja to ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> kaj sam ja trebo, kad je propala firma u kojoj sam radio, otic prosvjedovat, da kak je to Agencija za Telekomunikaicje mogla donjet pravila koja su sjebala firmu? :)
<Mmike> uzet mobitele, pa na cestu! 
<ivoks> i razbijat o plocnik
<jelly-home> tisuce, ma sta tisuce, STOTINE mobitela na mljevenje
<ivoks> mutava drzava koja financira uzgoj psenice
<ivoks> i mlijeka
<ivoks> kako to da ne prosvjeduju veliki dobavljaci
<ivoks> zato kaj se oni *bave* uzgojom
<ivoks> a ovi ostali, eto, imaju par krava, pa ce oni sad nesto dobiti od drzave i malo pomusti krave
<jelly-home> ne znam, ja bi radije pio i skuplje mlijeko od domaceg dobavljaca, nego neko od ko zna kud
<jelly-home> u nadi da se ovi mali jos nisu domislili antibioticima i ostalome
<ivoks> i ja isto
<ivoks> i trudim se kupovati domace proizvode
<ivoks> ali ne zelim da se ti proizvodi rade na teret drzave
<ivoks> zelim da trzisno egzistiraju
<ivoks> jer ako ce drzava financirati neki proizvod, onda neka financira sve
<ivoks> u suprotnom, nismo jednaki
<jelly-home> ni ne trebamo biti jednaki.  Meni je drago da drzava sufinancira neke osnovne stvari, sto ukljucuje kruh i mlijeko
<ivoks> al gle
<ivoks> drzava placa svaku kilu psenice
<ivoks> potrosnja psenice u hrvatskoj se krece oko 600.000 tona godisnje
<ivoks> a proizvedemo 900.000 tona
<ivoks> drzava plati 300.000 tona (1/3 svega proizvedenog) psenice i to se onda baci
<jelly-home> realne kvote su drugi par cipela
<ivoks> i umjesto da cijena 1kg psenice pada, zbog vece ponude, ona je i dalje najveca u europi
<jelly-home> to je cijena koju placas da zadrzis suverenitet u psenici
<ivoks> kakav suverenitet?
<jelly-home> neovisnost
<ivoks> pa pekare ne kupuju tu psenicu
<ivoks> preskupa je :)
<jelly-home> huh
<ivoks> tako da drzava baca i vise od 300.000 * 1000 * (koliko se vec izdvaja po kili)
<jelly-home> pa valjda kupuju onih prvih 66% koje se potrose
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to trune u silosima kao zaliha
<ivoks> jer je prekupo :)
<jelly-home> e jebiga onda ko je tu lud
<ivoks> jeftinije je kupiti i uvesti psenicu u srbiji
<ivoks> al dam se kladiti da imamo vise traktora nego u srbiji
<ivoks> svatko mora imati svoj
<ivoks> a da drzava prestane subvencionirati psenicu, ne bi ju nitko sijao
<ivoks> nasi su 2008. trazili 2,2 kn/kg
<ivoks> a u madjarskoj je u isto vrijeme bilo 1,30kn/kg
<ivoks> u SAD-u je 1,5 kn/kg
<ivoks> mislim... koji kurac mi placamo? :)
<ivoks> trenutna cijena psenice je 269.33$/ toni
<ivoks> 1,5kn
<ivoks> a kod nas
<ivoks> ajde, vidjet cemo koliko ce traziti :)
<jelly-home> placamo rezervu, koja stoji za slucaj velikog sranja
<jelly-home> to sto u stvarnosti nije taj razlog, nego neki debilni, to je druga stvar
<jelly-home> ... jos kad se ne bi desilo da neko tu rezervu pokrade svake durge godine...
<ivoks> svake godine napravimo 1/3 vise
<jelly-home> pa taj dio treba srezati, to se slazem
<ivoks> kakvu rezervu placamo? :)
<ivoks> po toj cijeni se to ne moze izvesti
<ivoks> i onda se trpa u silose
<ivoks> i tamo trune
<ivoks> i slijedece godine opet platimo 300.000 tona
<ivoks> i to opet trune
<SilverSpace> i kasnije se proda po nizoj cijeni za stoku koja opet ode za proizvodnju kruha 
<SilverSpace> mafija
<jelly-home> javis za iducu godinu su kvote takve i takve, posijte 30% manje jer vam vise necemo otkupiti
<ivoks> i onda imas prosvjede
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> da.
<ivoks> i onda se baca psenica na cestu
<jelly-home> pa imas prosvjede i kad hoce otpustati ljude iz drzavne sluzbe, kaj sad
<ivoks> drame i slicno
<jelly-home> to ne znaci da su u pravu, ili da nisu bili obavijesteni
<jelly-home> vase radno mjesto je tehnoloski visak.  Mozete uzeti prekvalifikaciju, ili otpremninu i fala dovidjenja
<jelly-home> jedino sto firme ne bi ni otpremninu platile
<Mmike> propolis + medica = zakon
<Mmike> em lijeci (propolis) em ti nos/grlo i to ne smeta toliko :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> drupal = rupetina
<igustin> Ima možda zainteresiranih kupaca za odlično očuvan Asus eeePC 701? :)
<ivoks> sigurno je gore suse :)
<igustin> sačuvajbože :P
<igustin> OpenSUSE!
<ivoks> moram priznati da ne vidim zasto se svi toliko pale za tim netbokcima
<ivoks> meni je to neupotrebljivo
<igustin> koji svi? pa sve manje ih ima, većina se pali na tablete (pa se ja pitam isto)
<igustin> meni je to i te kako korisno (naravno, uz glavni notebook)
<ivoks> sto, netbogec?
<ivoks> ili tablet?
<igustin> netbook, naravno
<ivoks> ultrabogec je vec koncept koji mi se svidja
<igustin> meni se tablet čini beskoristan/neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> normalna tipkovnica, normalni display
<obruT> i nenormalna cijena :)
<ivoks> a to je tak...
<ivoks> mogao bi si to ubosti
<ivoks> ideapad u300s
<ivoks> ili u400
<ivoks> cista kopija maca
<ivoks> ili novi ssd i novi ram
<Mmike> netbook je ok
<Mmike> malen a ima pravu tastaturu
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko rama mosh nabit unutra?
<ivoks> U suradnji s Odašiljačima i vezama Hrvatska pošta nudit će svojim korisnicima digitalnu televiziju
<ivoks> pa nije netbook tak malen
<ivoks> moj x200s je manji a ima pravu tastaturu
<ivoks> HP ce nuditi 60 kanala putem DVB-T
<ivoks> hm
<obruT> DVB-T2 ak se ne varam
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pak nesto novo
<obruT> vjerojatno ces trebat kupit karticu i to je to
<Mmike> ivoks, nije manji od onog acera sto zena mi ima
<Mmike> al' da, to nije za rad
<Mmike> to je za malo fejsbuka odgovorit na mail popravit nesto i tak
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da govoris o ultrabooku
<ivoks> a netbooki nemaju pravu tastaturu
<ivoks> smanjena je
<ivoks> thunderbird proradio:)
<SilverSpace> kaj update
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a i compiz se popravio, cini se
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acer_Aspire_One_D250.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: i kolika je dijagonala?
<Mmike> 10.1 mislim
<Mmike> 1280x600 je relozucija
<SilverSpace> compiz sere vec par dana
<ivoks> 10.1 je premalo za tipkovnicu normalne sirine
<ivoks> tipke su sigurno smanjene
<ivoks> mislim, znam da jesu :)
<SilverSpace> jedino ako nisu nabacili siroke rubove ma je veci uredaj
<SilverSpace> hebem ti mobitele svaki dan iskoci par novih modela 
<SilverSpace> vise se ni bog ne snade
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, nije za rad
<ivoks> 12.1" (16:10) je najmanji na koji mozes nagurati normalnu tipkovnicu
<ivoks> 2000kn za ssd 120gb, intel 520
<ivoks> ssd od 480gb
<ivoks> 8000kn
<ivoks> ma daj... :)
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> cijena skalira linearno :)
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-60-0-gb-mushkin-chronos-mknssdcr60gb-sata3-2-5-mlc-chip-maks-do-525-495-mb-s&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0514&id_artikl=051.400.130
<ivoks> op... ovog imaju u varazdinu
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-120-0-gb-corsair-force-3-series-cssd-f120gb3-bk-sata3-2-5-mlc-chip-maks-do-550-510-mb-s&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0514&id_artikl=051.400.124
<ivoks> ovo nije los deal
<ivoks> sata3
<ivoks> kad bi to moj laptop imao...
<Mmike> 12.1 je malcice preveliko
<SilverSpace> http://inode.hr/SSD
<SilverSpace> ja se spremam uzeti ssd i sigurno cu uzeti Patriota
<ivoks> a stroj ti podrzava sata3?
<SilverSpace> novi da 
<ivoks> pazi da ne uzmes 9.5mm disk, a otvor ti je 7mm
<ivoks> kak je covjecanstvo mutavo
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/3173574078c0ab15aa7efa298fdffddd
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mislis debljina
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> thx to nisam ni znao 
<SilverSpace> SATA 3.0Gb/s, 2.5" wide, 7mm high,
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> moras paziti
<ivoks> nemas puno izbora :)
<SilverSpace> fakat pise 7MM
<ivoks> sta bi si danas mogao naruciti
<SilverSpace> 7mm
<ivoks> tortilja, luk, svinj. file, jalapeno paprika, paprika, čili, sir, zel. Salata
<ivoks> zvuci papreno :)
<ivoks> 100g pršuta, masline, malo pecivo
<ivoks> 25kn
<ivoks> 50g pršuta, 50g slani sir, 50g kulen, 50g meso iz banjice, masline, veliko pecivo
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> 14 - SLOVENSKA PIZZA 
<ivoks> Å¡unka, kobasica ,kis. krastavci
<lulz87> koja je najbolja distra za 512RAM-a
<lulz87> da ne zdere puno memorije
<lulz87> a da naravno ima gui
<ivoks> bilo koja
<ivoks> samo stavi neki 'laksi' window manager, poput icewm-a
<ivoks> ovi novi linuksasi danas... ak distribucija sama ne instalira, onda to ne postoji
<ivoks> sigh... nekad je kernel trebalo kompajlirati da dodjes do konzole
<lulz87> je isto lagan xfce ?
<ivoks> pa nije kao sto je nekad bio
<ivoks> xfce je u biti postao gnome :)
<ivoks> ima i taj lxde
<ivoks> http://lxde.org/
<lulz87> pa kolko tih managera ima bokte
<obruT> ima nesto i u distrama, nije sve u wm-u, ima i u servisima i raznoraznim pizdarijama koje instalacija naseli... osim instaliranja "lakseg" wm-a, treba malo i pocistit stvari
<ivoks> lulz87: jako puno
<lulz87> cuo sam za mint da je isto ok
<obruT> lulz87: windows managera ? pa ja sam ih tamo krajem devedesetih isprobao barem 20-tak :)
<ivoks> windowmaker mi je nekako neprezaljeni wm
<ivoks> i e16
<lulz87> obruT: ja mislio da postoji gnome  kde , xfce i jos 2-3 max
<ivoks> afterstep mi je isto bio fora svojevremeno :)
<obruT> to su desktop environmenti
<obruT> koji imaju wm + kojecega jos
<ivoks> http://www.afterstep.org/
<ivoks> Latest Version 2.2.11 was released on January 15, 2011
<ivoks> pa to je jos zivo :)
<obruT> svasta :) to sam isprobavao jos na faksu
<ivoks> http://windowmaker.org/
<ivoks> The latest stable version is 0.95.2 (tar.gz, 2.6 MB), released on 14.02.2012. See the NEWS section for more information.
<ivoks> icewm je umro
<ivoks>     1.3.7pre1 released (2010-04-27 18:30)
<lulz87> window manager i desktop eniroment je ista stvar?
<ivoks> nije
<obruT> ne bas
<ivoks> window manager samo upravlja prozorima
<ivoks> desktop env se brine za mountanje usb stickova i jos mnogocega drugoga
<ivoks> window manager je dio desktop environmenta
<lulz87> znaci pustim gnome i stavim gore npr lxde ?
<ivoks> to ti nece pomoci :)
<ivoks> gnome je teska zvjerka
<ivoks> gle
<Mmike> maknes ubuntu, za pocetak. uzmi neku stariju distru, stariji ubuntu neki ili tako nesto
<ivoks> moras znati da sa 512MB ne mozes imati sve servise i sav komoditet koji imas sa 2GB RAM-a
<ivoks> igraj se
<ivoks> customiziraj
<lulz87> a cuj, ako vrti win7 i steka
<ivoks> ja sam slagao ubuntu na 32MB masinama
<lulz87> sigurno nebuda valjda puno zajebavo linux
<lulz87> bitno da mogu na youtube i slusat mjuzu i pogledat film :)
<lulz87> oni efektici oko sucelja me ne diraju previse
<lulz87> proc je 2ghz
<lulz87> probat cu mozda stavit mint, on se cini malen
<ivoks> krivo ti se cini
<ivoks> lubuntu ti je najmanji od svih tih forkova
<ivoks> The minimum system requirements for Lubuntu 10.10 were described by Mario Behling as "comparable to Pentium II or Celeron systems with a 128 Mb RAM configuration, which may yield a slow yet usable system with lubuntu."[36] Chief developer Julien Lavergne stated that the minimum RAM to install Lubuntu 10.10 is 256 MB.[40]
<ivoks> Lubuntu 11.04 can be run with as little as 128 MB of RAM, but requires 256 MB of RAM to install from the graphics installer.[31]
<lulz87> zanimljivo
<lulz87> onda cu to isprobat
<lulz87> 658MB to volim :)
<lulz87> moze samo pomoc, kako da wget http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso frknem u bg?
<lulz87> jel bi se moglo screen wget ... pa onda da deatacham?
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> ctrl+a+d
<lulz87> uff, ja sam stavio wgebt ... &
<lulz87> i sad mi cijelo vrijeme dole na dnu pisu postoci
<ivoks> fg
<ivoks> pa prekini
<ivoks> jel netko slagao ovaj awstats za poddomene
<ivoks> ne za podstranice, vec poddomene
<lulz87> thx :D
<ivoks> http://server.vijge.net/archive/awstats-statistics-with-sub-domains-on-lighttpd/
<lulz87> vec sam mislio da je neki bug
<ivoks> ovo bas i ne funkcionira
<ivoks> mozda da stavim pwiki
<jelly-home> lulz87: wget ce nastaviti raditi i ako  ugasis terminal, pametno malo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> to cudo je pisano za doba kad je cijela Hrvatska imala 128kbps link
<SilverSpace> wget
<lulz87> ma znam, ali me zbunio ovaj &
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da
<lulz87> jer mi je pisao status tamo gdje gdje se pise u konzoli
<lulz87> wget je neki hrvat izmislio
<jelly-home> haha, da, neki Hrvat :-D
<SilverSpace> :))
<jelly-home> Hrvoje Nikšić 
<obruT> ak se ne varam i zcalusic je imao nesto takvo samo jednostavnije
<SilverSpace> ima on jos nekih stvari
<ivoks> wget je napisan puno prije 128kbps linka :)
<ivoks> ah, mislis na cijelu zemlju...
<igustin> lol "neki Hrvat" :D
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ja http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4030 samo kaj je skupo u mp3
<obruT> igustin: jel znas ti mozda, kak se zvao "prethodnik" wgeta ? cl ili kako vec ?
<jelly-home> obruT: nema prethodnika, zlatkov dl i geturl (= wget) su pisani cca u isto vrijeme
<obruT> moguce da dl  da...
<obruT> nekak mi je u sjecanju ostalo da je prvo dl napisan al dobro :)
<obruT> mozda se varam :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: moras imati velku saku za to cudo drzati?
<jelly-home> obruT: mislim da je, al za jako malo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema veze za dobru stvar nekad se moras i pomuciti
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: meni je i ova cacha sa 63mm siroka
<jelly-home> chacha, jel
<jelly-home> ok. 65mm
<SilverSpace> zabolemeglava
<SilverSpace> vidi ti majmuna sinoc se neki majmun prepeljao posred parka 
<SilverSpace> autom
<jelly-home> woohoo, novi firmver od mobitela prepoznaje hrvatski signal zauzeto
<jelly-home> sad mogu autodialat ducane i korisnicke podrske koji su uvijek zauzeti
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P2170226.majmun.JPG
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<ivoks> unity 5.4 stigao u 12.04
<ivoks> evo, hrt3 i hrt4 uskoro krecu
<lulz87> i sta bude tamo?
<lulz87> nadam se da nebude kao domatv i rtl2
<ivoks> hrt4 samo vijesti
<ivoks> a hrt3 nisam ulovio
<ivoks> ubuntu 12.04
<ivoks> hud dobro radi :)
<ivoks> pokrenes terminal
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> puni
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> i dobijes terminal u fullscreenu
<ivoks> slazem se, nije najbolji primjer
<ivoks> f11 je brze :)
<ivoks> evo bolji primjer:
<ivoks> pokrenes terminal
<igustin> Alt-Enter za fullscreen? Zar kopiraju MSDOS prompt? :)
<ivoks> i zelis promiijeniti profil terminala
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> ime profila
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> ne igustin alt ti daje promt
<ivoks> igustin: puni je pocetak naredbe koju zelis izdati (puni zaslon)
<ivoks> igustin: enter je konfirmacija onoga sto zelis
<ivoks> ako zelim ugasiti bluetooth
<ivoks> u kojoj god aplikaciji bio
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> turn off
<ivoks> enter
<igustin> ? trebam otkucati "puni" za fullscreen?
<igustin> ali OK, ima F11 valjda
<ivoks> 18:21 < ivoks> slazem se, nije najbolji primjer
<ivoks> 18:21 < ivoks> f11 je brze :)
<igustin> da, kažem
<ivoks> firefox
<ivoks> hoces promijeniti kodnu stranicu
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> iso
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> i dobijes iso-8859-15
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> utf
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> dobijes utf8
<ivoks> brze nego loviti misa i traziti po izbornicima
<SilverSpace> treba se samo priviknuti
<ivoks> ne moras ako neces :)
<ivoks> nije da moras koristiti
<SilverSpace> :) pa necu valjda biti Mmike 
<SilverSpace> neprilagodljivi
<ivoks> hoces promijeniti wifi mrezu?
<ivoks> alt
<ivoks> ime wifi mreze
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> u kojem god programu bio
<ivoks> radi i s vpnom
<SilverSpace> hm da 
<SilverSpace> nemam ni jedne ikone na dash
<ivoks> to dodje s koristenjem
<ivoks> osim ako nisi iskljucio pracenje najcesce koristenih programa
<SilverSpace> kaj nema vise onih par ikona
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ima novi video lens
<ivoks> pretrazuje youtuve i amazon koliko vidim
<ivoks> youtube
<SilverSpace>  Facebookom i Twitterom raste i izloženost djece internetskom nasilju
<SilverSpace> http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=AB6C32C9-46C0-4989-A396-A6BEB254A16C
<ivoks> vjesnik je mrtav :)
<SilverSpace> modna i ne
<SilverSpace> mozda*
<SilverSpace> ne kuzi uopce theme ako ih stavis u .theme home 
<SilverSpace> .themes*
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/177309/Moze-li-nas-Darko-Paric-promijeniti.html
<igustin> loš članak
<ivoks> sta god pislao, jedan covjek ne moze nista
<ivoks> pisalo
<ivoks> 'nista sam'
<igustin> odakle ti pomisao da će on sam išta raditi?
<igustin> priprema nekih desetak radnih skupina za svako područje koje želi riješiti
<igustin> u svakoj će biti stručnjaci iz tog područja
<ivoks> igustin: ti ko da si s marsa pao :)
<ivoks> pa kako ide naslov clanka
<ivoks> 'Moze-li-nas-Darko-Paric-promijeniti'
<igustin> 19:33 < igustin> loš članak
<igustin> ^^
<ivoks> 19:35 < ivoks> sta god pislao, jedan covjek ne moze nista
<igustin> a, ok :) to ti je bila poanta
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> super http://is.gd/2lbrfg kak to puno bolje moze izgledati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> jolie je vijest na dnevniku
<SilverSpace> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0dOavBULOJM/Tz5v6q5wFTI/AAAAAAAAAxA/87lJPDyJjFc/s635/iPhoneNote.png
<Vjetar> ivoks: bolje Jolie nego Kerum
<Vjetar> ili Jovanović
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-18
<ivoks> 'Sueski kanal omogućuje brodovima da prijeđu iz Bliskoga istoka u Europu bez plovidbe oko juga Afrike.'
<Vlado9A3CY> morning
<SilverSpace> alt mi je bas bezveze
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> alt je tipka :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim je jos
<SilverSpace> unity alt
<ivoks> kaj tu imas ne kuzit?
 * Vlado9A3CY restarting ;)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi pogledao filmic na facebooku?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3362112252093
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja taj hud
<SilverSpace>  uvjek mi se nesto krivo otvori
<SilverSpace> iii
<SilverSpace> iskljucio hud
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, s cim si radi filmic?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa ne moras ga koristiti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne znam kak ti krivo otvori kada samo cita izbornik
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ivoks> jeb... mislim da mi se zdravstveno stanje pogorsava
<MmikeDOMA> i meni :/
<MmikeDOMA> moram u grad sad a imam 37.2 i opaku grlobolju
<ivoks> mene isto grlo boli
<ivoks> tak je pocelo i u kanadi :(
<MmikeDOMA> mirovat, mirovat
<MmikeDOMA> tko ce mirovat, 
<ivoks> pa lezao sam tjedan dana
<ivoks> iz stana nisam izasao
<ivoks> i onda sam morao izaci dva dana i otici do zagreba
<ivoks> inace bi mene jos i drzava jebala
<ivoks> u uho, jer mi je guzicu vec rastavila :)
<ivoks> joj, kak sam vulgaran
<ivoks> i primitivan
<ivoks> al zlo mi dodje kad vidim kak ovi ne znaju
<ivoks> dodje mi da se kandidiram
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> nego... zna netko koliko ima domacinstava u hrvatskoj?
<ivoks> je li dva milijuna neka prevelika brojka?
<ivoks> milijun i pol?
<ivoks> pa cak i ima proizvodjaca vrecica za smece kod nas
<ivoks> vec sam se uplasio da se i toga nitko nije sjetio
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<ivoks> pa nije smijesno
<ivoks> trebalo je 20+ godina da se netko sjeti raditi wc papir kod nas
<MmikeDOMA> a nije, znam
<MmikeDOMA> tuzno je u biti
<MmikeDOMA> al' mislim
<MmikeDOMA> mogu se smijat mogu tugovat
<MmikeDOMA> biram smijanje
<MmikeDOMA> idem do grada
<MmikeDOMA> valjda ce bit jos mesa za kupit u nekoj zabacenoj mesnici
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> nasao sam savrsene pahuljice od zitarica
<ivoks> 40% sastava je lino lada
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> koje
<MmikeDOMA> daj
<MmikeDOMA> idem sad
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, jesi mozda na faxu? :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ne... biti cu od 15h... imamo OSGEO-hr druženje
<SilverSpace> yah
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: od podravke
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, dis i kupio?
<ivoks> ondaj chokolino medvjedic je na njima
<ivoks> u konzumu
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, blah, kasno, doma cu bit vec onda :/ nvm, slijedeci tjedan
<MmikeDOMA> nist, idem probat ne umret
<dodobas> ok...
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, thnx, probam 
<MmikeDOMA> kak se zovu., btw?
<ivoks> cek, trazim
<SilverSpace> mrzim birtije zimske
<SilverSpace> smrdim 
<ivoks> Lino nesto
<ivoks> http://online.konzum.hr/products/60026109?source=SEARCH
<ivoks> ne, nije to
<ivoks> http://online.konzum.hr/products/60034248?source=SEARCH
<ivoks> to je to :)
<ivoks> Sastojci: kakao krem-proizvod 40% (šećer, djelomično očvrsnuta biljna mast, kakaov prah smanjene masti 9,3%, obrano mlijeko u prahu, sirutka u prahu, lješnjaci, emulgator: sojin lecitin, arome), pšenična krupica, rižina krupica, šećer, kakaov prah i sol.
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da sam to jeo
<MmikeDOMA> al' ne od linoa
<ivoks> od psenice ni p :)
<MmikeDOMA> neka
<MmikeDOMA> probat cemo :)
<ivoks> mislim, ne tvrdim da su fine
<ivoks> samo kazem, imaju 40% lino lade
<ivoks> za mene je to dosta :D
<lulz87> kako da provjerim dali ima instaliran flash?
<lulz87> zezaju me videji na youtubeu
<chaky> dpkg -l | grep flash
<chaky> pisati ce ti "ii" ispred
<chaky> upisi u firefox about:plugins, mozda imas dvije razlicite verzije flasha instalirane. To zna stvarati problem.
<lulz87> hmm, koristim chromium
<lulz87> da se prebacim na lisicu?
<lulz87> probao sam dpkg i izgleda da ga nema
<chaky> chromium koristi vlastiti flash plugin
<lulz87> full zeza youtube
<chaky> probaj firefox, ali moras instalirati flash
<lulz87> instaliro sam lubuntu, sad nemogu nac gdje je software central
<chaky> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin iz terminala
<chaky> nisam siguran da li se tako zove paket (flash-plugin) jer nemam ubuntu trenutno
<chaky> mozes ga potraziti na ovaj nacin apt-cache search flash
<lulz87> probat cu, za pocetak idem instalirat software centar
<lulz87> lisica je zakon, sve radi
<SilverSpace> bombu i to atomsku baciti na adobe 
<SilverSpace> žmater im nesposobnu
<lulz87> koji je najboli gui file archiver? ovaj file roller mi zablokira cijeli sustav
<lulz87> hmm, i kako se srede čÄčdijakriticki znakovi kod vl uopce mi ih ne prikazuje :/
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, tko te to srdi sram ga bilo :)
<jelly-home> žmater.
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tak su nekad u DOS-u skrivene naredbene linije u batch fajlovima počinjale sa Ž :D
<Vlado9A3CY> žkill adobe
<lulz87> di mogu editirat komande koje se prikazuju kod desne tipke ?
<lulz87> obrisem ovaj sugavi file roller, idalje mi ostane extract...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: adobe reader
<SilverSpace> fiile roller zakon
<ivoks> grejt sukces!
<lulz87> neznam, meni je 3x zamrzno sistem
<jelly-home> file loller
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ne znam kaj da ti velim...adobe reader ovdje kod mene radi sasvim okay :)
<jelly-home> haha
<jelly-home> Žecho off
<Vlado9A3CY> Žecho kill adobe reader :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj imas 32 ili 64 bitni ubuntu sux
<Vlado9A3CY> u malom netbooku imam 32 bitni
<jelly-home> a u velikom netbooku?
<Vlado9A3CY> ali u njemu nemam adobe uopće :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> u velikom netbooku imam Fedoru 12 :D ... i tu Adobe reader radi savršeno :)
<SilverSpace> adobe reader daje cistiji prikaz od defaltnog ubuntu preglednika
<SilverSpace> pogotovo di su slike
<SilverSpace> koje trebam zumirati
<Vlado9A3CY> bas cu kasnije probati instalirati... tek toliko da vidim o cemu se radi... imam ubuntu 11.10
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: radi sad i kod mene moraosam samo lib polinkati na pravo mijesto
<SilverSpace> mada kaze da ih trebam jos polinkati 
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... vidjet cu kasnije, trenutno mi je malo guzva ...
<SilverSpace> /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: /opt/lampp/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0)
<SilverSpace> kaj ovaj trazi u /opt/lampp/ ??
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: imas sranja u LD_LIBRARY_PATH ili u globalnoj konfiguraciji dinamickog linkera, /etc/ld.so.conf*
<SilverSpace> ok kad trazi u /lib
<SilverSpace> ali mi nije jasno kaj u /opt
<jelly-home> nađi i makni /opt/lampp/lib iz rečene konfiguracije, zavrti ponovo ldconfig
<SilverSpace> `menu_proxy_module_load': /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/acroread: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<SilverSpace> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<SilverSpace> jah radi 
<SilverSpace> jedan rijesio drugi ne
<SilverSpace> buni se za libappmenu.so lib da mu nije dobar
<SilverSpace> 32 bitni
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pogledaj "ldd /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/acroread", vidi jel ima jos koji cudni direktorij
<SilverSpace> not a dynamic executable
<SilverSpace> nema veze radi 
<SilverSpace> to kaj se buni da mu fali tj. da mu je krivi lib tko ga hebe
<SilverSpace> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<SilverSpace> to i tak ima veze sa themom gtk
<ivoks> wrong elf class
<ivoks> moras potraziti drugacijeg patuljka
<ivoks> pa jel imas 64bitni ili 32bitni sustav?
<ivoks> skinuo si 32bitni acroread, meni se cini
<ivoks> koliko se ja sjecam, acroread postoji u partner repozitoriju
<ivoks> naravno, taj repo ne postoji jos za 12.04 :)
<SilverSpace> acroread nisam vidio da ima 64 bitni
<ivoks> onda instaliraj 32bitne libove
<chaky> trebao bi imati 32bit libove negdje
<ivoks> a ovaj /opt necu ni komentirati
<ivoks> chaky: na 12.04 je to jos malo fragile
<chaky> aha
<ivoks> jer se paketi buildaju i updejtaju svakih par minuta
<ivoks> i onda ti dodje novi 64bitni, a 32bitni se jos nije skompajlirao
<ivoks> i onda ne radi
<SilverSpace> ma da ok je samo trazi na pogresnom mjestu lin
<chaky> istina, nisam znao da SilverSpace koristi 12.04 :(
<ivoks> al to je SilverSpace valjda znao kada je krenuo koristiti razvojnu distribuciju :)
<SilverSpace> lib*
<ivoks> moras instalirati lib32z1
<SilverSpace> linkao sam i sad radi
<ivoks> to u /opt/lampp imas nesto potrgano
<ivoks> ne kuzim ekipu koja na ubuntuu instalira gluposti poput lampp, xampp i slicno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: trebalo mi a nije mi se dalo server istalirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<ivoks> hoces reci da je ovo sto si ti napravio bilo lakse?
<ivoks> naci, skinuti, otpakirati
<SilverSpace> pa brze je
<ivoks> kak je brze?
<ivoks> ovo je jedna naredba
<SilverSpace> ovo su tri wget tar 
<SilverSpace> ...
<ivoks> i to je brze od 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^'?
<SilverSpace> i ne istalira mi nis drugo
<ivoks> nis drugo, samo apache, mysql, php...
<SilverSpace> pa da nisam to htio da mi istalira
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa instalirato ti je apache, mysql i php
<ivoks> inace ne bi mogao otvoriti web
<SilverSpace> ne sve je to u /opt
<ivoks> pa je, al ocito ti je ispojebao i LD LIB PATH
<ivoks> sto je puno veci problem
<SilverSpace> nisam znao da postoji mijeszo kod nas Mirkopolje
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirkopolje
<ivoks> neki ljudi imaju probleme
<ivoks> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.wesley.crusher.die.die.die/topics
<jelly-home> al wil wheaton je ok
<ivoks> reci to ovoj ekipi
<jelly-home> kojoj ekipi
<ivoks> idem leci jer se ne osjecam dobro
<jelly-home> ta grupa se ne koristi decenijama
<MmikeDOMA> blje
<SilverSpace> a jaj
<SilverSpace> sad mi ni chrome ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> gdje bi mogao biti bed sa ls *.avi | grep 03
<MmikeDOMA> naime, sve . mi pretvori u razmake
<ivoks> nisam te bas shvatio
<ivoks> cura uzme auto
<ivoks> odveze se 200m
<MmikeDOMA> kak sam glup
<ivoks> i zove da ne moze, preveliki je
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> imam 20 fileova u direktoriju, nazivi epizoda serije: Moja.serija.S01E01.bla.tra.avi
<MmikeDOMA> i samo 3ca epizoda nema tocke nego razmake
<MmikeDOMA> i ja bas tu anpiknuo :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nije to lose kad cura kaze 'preveliki je' :)
<ivoks> idem dalje odmarati
<MmikeDOMA> i dalje mi ne radi :/
<jelly-home> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<SilverSpace> bemti
<ivoks> AMD nece dozivjeti 2015...
<jelly-home> ?
<SilverSpace> hm ?
<ivoks> propast ce brze od nokie
<jelly-home> dobro, a sad razlog
<ivoks> pa... nemaju novaca
<ivoks> vrijednost firme se prepolovila u zadnjih 4-5 mjeseci
<ivoks> otpustaju barem 10% zaposlenih
<ivoks> novi proc im je totalni promasaj
<jelly-home> mozda je bas sad pravo vrijeme za kupovinu
<ivoks> tesko... nemaju adute za igru
<ivoks> intel je razbio u high-endu
<ivoks> a ARM ce razbiti i intel i AMD u low endu
<ivoks> a cini se da HP i Dell imaju velike ugovore s intelom
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<jelly-home> tj. intel radi ono sto je uvijek radio, nepostenu konkurenciju
<SilverSpace> hebo te f1 http://www.auto123.com/ArtImages/140688/f1-W03-inside-inline.jpg
<SilverSpace> kaj su ponoreli
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa je, placaju dellu i hpu da ne koriste amd
<jelly-home> s druge strane nisam stvarno vidio razlog zasto _bi_ uzimao AMD u serverima
<ivoks> jelly-home: al, arm pokazauje da ce i hp razmisliti o konkurenciji, ako ova nudi nesto
<jelly-home> to su eksperimenti
<ivoks> to ti mislis :)
<ivoks> u istom tom eksperimentu imaju i atome
<ivoks> ali nista od amda
<jelly-home> jesu dobili ECC atome unaprijed ili obicne
<ivoks> ne znam nista o tom dijelu
<jelly-home> AMD nikad nije imao pravi low-power x86
<SilverSpace> di je taj arm
<SilverSpace> samo se prica
<ivoks> SilverSpace: arm je naprodavaniji proc
<jelly-home> a atom me ne zanima dok ne dobije ECC support
<SilverSpace> na prici ce i ostazi izgleda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zahvaljujuci telefonima i tabletima
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onda su svi ovi mobiteli imagirani?
<ivoks> i mnogi drugi strojevi
<ivoks> mrezna oprema
<SilverSpace> o da
<ivoks> ima i racunala
<SilverSpace> hocu desktop
<ivoks> desktop?
<SilverSpace> jos nista od toga
<ivoks> to neces jos dugo vidjeti
<SilverSpace> kao atom
<jelly-home> za sto?
<SilverSpace> lenovo je najavio
<ivoks> SilverSpace: aj slozi recenicu
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> onda
<ivoks> stisni
<ivoks> ente
<ivoks> r
<jelly-home> .
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> e
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> igrac napustio utakmicu jer su dinamovi navijaci huktali
<SilverSpace> sudac je to trebao prekinuti
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=Vision%203D%20Series%20(Sandy%20Bridge)
<ivoks> imam ja nekoliko sandy bridge strojeva
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ajte mi pomozite, netko
<SilverSpace> ja cekao lenovo q180 da zamjenim ovaj svoj stari atom 330 i za sad nista jer ima ati u q180 a to necu
<MmikeDOMA> http://pastebin.com/S7VnUvKh
<MmikeDOMA> di su mi se i zasto izgubila slova dolje/
<MmikeDOMA> ?
<SilverSpace> sad trazim nesto neku novu plocu sa novim atomom 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ti izvodis
<MmikeDOMA> hocu preimenovat sve .srt fileove da se zovu k'o .avi fileovi
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ ls -1 *.avi | grep 03
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Bang Theory S05E03 HDTV XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ for nr in 3; do nnr=$(printf "%02d " "$nr"); avi=$(ls -1 *.avi | grep $nnr); echo $avi; done
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Ba g Theory S05E03 HDTV XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> na koju foru se tu hrpa slova izgubi?
<MmikeDOMA> odnosno
<MmikeDOMA> dpojednostavnim
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ ls -1 *.avi | grep 03
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Bang Theory S05E03 HDTV XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ avi=$(ls -1 *.avi | grep 03); echo $avi
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Ba g Theory S05E03 HDTV XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> zasto to?
<jelly-home> sto pokusavas izvesti.
<MmikeDOMA> a ideja je nac par .avi i .srt filea i onda preimenovati .srt da se zove k'o avi samo sa .srt ekstenzijom
<jelly-home> zajebi ls, koristi find
<jelly-home> ili jos bolje a=*03*.avi"
<jelly-home> for f in *03*.avi; do echo "nasao sam \"$f\""; done
<MmikeDOMA> kakav car
<MmikeDOMA> thnx, jelly
<jelly-home> onaj link gore je za tebe.
<MmikeDOMA> erm
<MmikeDOMA> link?
<jelly-home> [18:55] <jelly-home> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<jelly-home> također http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<ivoks> isss
<MmikeDOMA> sram me priznat, al' to sam vec citao bio
<MmikeDOMA> thn, jelly
<ivoks> hrt1
<MmikeDOMA> pisem pivo :)
<ivoks> emilija kokic pjeva
<ivoks> vidi se da nije dugo
<MmikeDOMA> eh, da nemam telku - crkla u zgradi, ili nesto, uglavnom, nema signala
<jelly-home> sam nek pjeva, bez mene
<MmikeDOMA> koja milina :)
<ivoks> ja sam vlak sto zgazit ce te mali
 * jelly-home kupijo neki LG smart tv, cista kopija Samsunga, do prozirnog ruba i layouta na daljinskom
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> a samsung ima bas los layout na daljinskom
<ivoks> barem na ovima s kojima sam ja imao doticaja
<jelly-home> ma... nije toliko los, bolji nego ovaj LG ;-)
<jelly-home> al ima index.hr i kamo.hr aplikacije
<ivoks> kako lose
<jelly-home> i "Vruče" aplikacije *sigh*
<ivoks> nina je losa
<ivoks> odnosno, ima koncert u zivo bez velike pripreme
<SilverSpace> ovo si bi uzeo odmah ali nikad to nece doci do nas http://www.asrock.com/ipc/overview.asp?Model=IMB-142
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ for nr in 1; do nnr=$(printf "%02d" "$nr"); avi=*${nnr}*.avi; echo $avi; srt=*${nnr}*.srt; echo $srt; newsrt=$(basename $avi .avi).srt; echo $newsrt;done
<MmikeDOMA> The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Bang Theory - 05x01 - The Skank Reflex Analysis.ASAP.English.HI.C.orig.Addic7ed.com.srt
<MmikeDOMA> The.Big.Ba g.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.srt
<MmikeDOMA> jelly ljubim te 
<MmikeDOMA> sad samo umjesto 'for nr in 1' stavim 'for nr in {1..17}'
<SilverSpace> :) vidim mases repom  
<jelly-home> ljubi greycat-a koji je to slozio, taj link pasteam bar dvaput tjedno ;-)
<jelly-home> u zshu bi ti radilo {01..17} odma
<jelly-home> ili cak {01..17}" " pa ne treba printf
<ivoks> SilverSpace: imam jedno pitanje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zakaj se ti toliko palis na atom?
<MmikeDOMA> onda
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, al' mi opet ne valja
<MmikeDOMA> newsrt poprimi The.Big.Ba g....
<MmikeDOMA> odakle razmak umjesto n ?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zamp ce te uloviti
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ ls -al The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.avi 
<MmikeDOMA> -rw-r--r-- 1 mike users 0 2012-02-18 18:41 The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> mogu mi sisat lljubicice, fajlovi su prazni
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> kaj se tu desi:
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ avi="The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.avi"; echo $avi;
<MmikeDOMA> The.Big.Ba g.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.avi
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj se izgubi a u Bang?
<MmikeDOMA> svasta
<MmikeDOMA> logoff, logon i sad je ok
<ivoks> reset
<ivoks> zblesirao si terminal
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ocu tiho racunalo na stolu i jos da je malo 
<SilverSpace> u tome je poanta
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ for nr in 1; do nnr=$(printf "%02d" "$nr"); avi=*${nnr}*.avi; srt=*${nnr}*.srt; echo $srt; newsrt=$(basename $avi .avi).srt; echo mv "$srt" "$newsrt"; done
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Bang Theory - 05x01 - The Skank Reflex Analysis.ASAP.English.HI.C.orig.Addic7ed.com.srt
<MmikeDOMA> mv *01*.srt The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.srt
<MmikeDOMA> ok, tko je tu glup!?
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> znam
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: vec si to sve mogao promjeniti rucno od kad se sa time zajebavas :)
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ for nr in 1; do nnr=$(printf "%02d" "$nr"); avi=$(echo *${nnr}*.avi); srt=$(echo *${nnr}*.srt); echo $srt; newsrt=$(basename $avi .avi).srt; echo mv "$srt" "$newsrt"; done
<MmikeDOMA> The Big Bang Theory - 05x01 - The Skank Reflex Analysis.ASAP.English.HI.C.orig.Addic7ed.com.srt
<MmikeDOMA> mv The Big Bang Theory - 05x01 - The Skank Reflex Analysis.ASAP.English.HI.C.orig.Addic7ed.com.srt The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.HDTV.XviD-ASAP.srt
<MmikeDOMA> shell prvo expanda pa tek onda ide sve ostalo
<MmikeDOMA> hm, i dalje me buni
<MmikeDOMA> mike@selma:~/tmp/d$ for nr in 3; do nnr=$(printf "%02d" "$nr"); avi=$(echo *S05E${nnr}*.avi); srt=$(echo *05x${nnr}*.srt); newsrt=$(basename $avi .avi).srt; echo mv "$srt" "$newsrt"; done
<MmikeDOMA> basename: extra operand `Bang'
<MmikeDOMA> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<MmikeDOMA> mv The Big Bang Theory - 05x03 - The Pulled Groin Extrapolation.ASAP.English.HI.C.updated.Addic7ed.com.srt .srt
<MmikeDOMA> zato sto .avi trece epizode ima spaceove
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda moram onaj avi= mijenjati u avi=$(echo "*S05E${nnr}*.avi");
<MmikeDOMA> al' zato ne moram to i za srt=
<MmikeDOMA> a svi .srt fajlovi imaju razmake?
<jelly-home> nemas navodnike oko $avi, uvijek (UVIJEK) koristi "" oko varijable
<jelly-home> newsrt=$(basename "$avi" .avi)
<MmikeDOMA> jap
<MmikeDOMA> thnx! :)
<ivoks> "${varijabla}"
<jelly-home> ne treba mu {}
<jelly-home> to treba jedino ako "${foo}bar"
<jelly-home> da ne bi "$foobar"
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> ako mi file ima permisione 400
<MmikeDOMA> mvanje filea nekog i taj file je dozvoljeno?
<ivoks> joj...
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: EPARSE
<jelly-home> molim ponoviti recenicu
<ivoks> permissoni na fileu nemaju veze s polozajem file u direktoriju
<ivoks> vec sa sadrzajem filea
<ivoks> ako si ti owner direktorija, moze se root postaviti na trepavice
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/sWVASL ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RA3_Ty3U29I
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-19
<dodobas_> elol
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> huh, francuzi koriste "truc" kao metasintaksnu varijablu
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro ...
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, sad sam gledao, nemam adobe reader u ubuntu 11.10 ... i nisam ga instalirao jer ga nema u defaultnim repozitorijima ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali baš ću ga probati instalirati kao deb paket kojeg ću s kinuti s http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: imas partner repozitorij
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: omoguci ga i instaliraj od tamo
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da ukljucim netbook... nisam znao da to ima... pogledat cu, svakako, tnx ivoks 
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, trebam samo Canonical Partners, ne i source code?
<ivoks> ne treba source code
<Zvonimir> ima koga?
<ivoks> ima
<Zvonimir> super
<Zvonimir> molim pomoć
<Zvonimir> instalirao sam prvo ubuntu
<Zvonimir> pa onda xp
<Zvonimir> sada mi se diže samo xp
<Zvonimir> i ne znam doći do ubuntua
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> windows je prepisao MBR diska
<ivoks> sto znaci da je obrisao grub
<ivoks> imas ubuntu boot cd ili usb?
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Zvonimir> znači ne mogu više do ubuntu?
<ivoks> mozes, samo trebas reinstalirati grub
<ivoks> ovaj gore link ti opisuje nekoliko nacina da to napravis
<Zvonimir> super
<Zvonimir> idem probat
<Zvonimir> ne znam hoćeš biti tu kad sve napravim pa da javim šta je bilo, ali hvala na pomoći
<ivoks> biti cu
<Zvonimir> ok, žpozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam kakvih je poteskoca imao SilverSpace jer evo kod mene Adobe Reader 9 radi bez greske, instalcija prosla okay i radi
<ivoks> iz partner repozitorija?
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<ivoks> da, to je provjereno i radi
<ivoks> on je skidao paket sa adobe.com
<Vlado9A3CY> samo sam ukljucio Canonical Partners i u konzoli sam napravio sudo apt-get update i sudo apt-get install acroread
<Vlado9A3CY> i sve je okay proslo ... i pokrenuo sam ga i radi
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno mi se apdejtaju ostali paketi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> da ja sam skinuo deb paket
<Vlado9A3CY> eh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a zakaj nisi probao preko repozitorija?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi probao pokrenuti iz terminala 
<Vlado9A3CY> ne, pokrenuo sam ga iz izbornika ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren, evo probat cu
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nema ga za 12.04
<Vlado9A3CY> da, ja sam mislio da ti imas 11.10 ... evo radi i iz konzole... acroread, digao se bez greske :)
<SilverSpace> meni je trazio lib na pogresnom mjestu 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ima
<SilverSpace> pa se zato nije htio podignuti 
<ivoks> Filename: pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.4.7-1natty1_amd64.deb
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm
<ivoks> omoguci si partner repozitorij pobogu
<SilverSpace> pa imam ukljucen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ivoks> imas ukljucen url?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim nema ga nigdje u repozitoriju 
<ivoks> apt-cache show acroread
<SilverSpace> aha natty 
<SilverSpace> fusk
<ivoks> samo trebas omoguciti partner repozitorij i updejtat
<SilverSpace> kak sad maknuti ovaj kaj sam instalirao 
<ivoks> ti ozbiljno pitas kako deinstalirati paket?
<SilverSpace> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching acroread
<ivoks> pa mozda nije instaliran?
<ivoks> drugacije se zove?
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep -i adobe
<SilverSpace> adobereader-enu
<ivoks> Riječki poduzetnik tražio 10 milijardi kn povrata poreza!
<SilverSpace> koji debilcek
<SilverSpace> ustvari to je bila namjestaljka 
<SilverSpace> koja mu se izjalovila promjenom vlasti
<SilverSpace> ma u kujac adobe 
<SilverSpace> zbog jednog dokumenta necu ga instalirati
<ivoks> pa kaj ti fakat ne znas instalirati obican paket iz repozitorija?
<SilverSpace> ma hebe me sa dependencies
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install acroread
<SilverSpace> i hoce instalirati 154 paketa
<SilverSpace> a radi i bez toga
<ivoks> hoce instalirati 32bitne libove
<ivoks> jer je acroread 32bitni
<ivoks> to je normalno
<SilverSpace> zasto onda radi i bez tih libova
<ivoks> ja ih vec imam instalirane jer koristim druge 32bitne programe
<ivoks> ono sto si ti skinuo s njihove stranice je staticki linkan
<ivoks> dakle, sve te libove ime u sebi
<SilverSpace> ma ne to sam sve maknuo
<SilverSpace> i obrisao u /opt mapi 
<ivoks> pa sta te onda muci?
<ivoks> ja tebe nis ne razumijem
<SilverSpace> sad sam instalirao iz repozitorija i kad pokrenem iz terminala acroread radi 
<ivoks> dobro
<SilverSpace> ali me trazi E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<ivoks> i?
<ivoks> to te ne trazi adobe
<SilverSpace> ma trazi
<SilverSpace> nesto mi je tu sve sjebano
<ivoks> to te trazi apt
<ivoks> kako si instalirao acroread?
<ivoks> nisi valjda skinuo deb s neta?
<SilverSpace> iz repozitorija
<ivoks> kako
<ivoks> pitam te kako
<ivoks> ne odakle
<SilverSpace> apt-get
<ivoks> i, to je proslo
<ivoks> acroread se instalirao
<ivoks> onda si nesto drugo isao raditi
<ivoks> sa dpkg-om
<SilverSpace> da ali mi je reko da m+je nesto potrgano i da moram odraditi apt-get -f
<ivoks> i, apt-get -f install
<SilverSpace> i onda mi hoce instalirati 154 lib 32bitni
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovak, imam savjet za tebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znam :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nemoj koristiti razvojne verzije sustava ako se ne znas snaci s apt-om i dpkg-om
<ivoks> a ocito ne znas
<ivoks> ili nauci ili se vrati na 11.10
<SilverSpace> ma necu adobe istalirati samo zbog jednog dokumenta koji mi ne radi dobro u defaltnom predledniku
<SilverSpace> kraj price
<SilverSpace> tak ih mrzim jebeni adobe
<Mmike> i tak nam ode amd
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: jucer ivoks danas ti kaj je tako grdo sa AMD
<ivoks> nema tu neke velike filozofije
<ivoks> opet riknuo ruter
<ivoks> carnetov :)
<jelly-home> kvarnet
<ivoks> Zvonimir: ako trebas pomoc, pitaj na kanalu
<Zvonimir> evo me
<Zvonimir> ovdje?
<ivoks> da, nemoj slat privatne poruke :)
<Zvonimir> Znači, dobio sam boot-repair
<Zvonimir> i sve sam sredio
<ivoks> super, eto
<Zvonimir> ali trebam još nešto
<Zvonimir> ubuntu sam instalirao sa rooz
<Zvonimir> root
<Zvonimir> , swap i home particijom
<Zvonimir> home mi je bila 50 Gb
<Zvonimir> onda sam išao instalirati windowse i uništio /home
<Zvonimir> tako da sam za windowse uzeo 35 gb
<Zvonimir> a ostalo je još 15 za /home
<Zvonimir> tih 15 mi je sada prazno ili tako nekako, pa kad mi se ubuntu diže, neće do kraja, kaže da nema /home
<Zvonimir> vjerojatno nekako mogu napraviti home ali ne znam akako
<ivoks> zato sto je u /etc/fstab upisano da particija s odredjenim uuidom treba biti mountana kao /home
<ivoks> a ti nemas vise te particije
<ivoks> u grub izborniku imas mogucnost odabira 'recovery' podizanja sustava
<ivoks> ne znam koliko se dobro snalazis u terminalu?
<Zvonimir> baš i ne, zadnje sam radio u DOS-u...
<ivoks> to nije isto
<Zvonimir> prije nekoliko godina
<ivoks> ali morati ces se snaci
<ivoks> mozes si zapisati naredbe koje cu ti reci
<ivoks> dakle, odaberes taj recovery
<Zvonimir> može
<ivoks> pojavit ce ti se izbornik da odaberes 'fix x', 'reset password' i slicno
<ivoks> ti odaberes da te baci u terminal kao root
<ivoks> i onda tamo:
<ivoks> mount / -o remount,rw
<ivoks> nano /etc/fstab
<ivoks> nandjes liniju koja ce imati ovako nesto:
<ivoks> UUID=blablabla    /home ext4 blabla bla
<ivoks> i stavis # na pocetak te linije
<ivoks> ctrl+x
<ivoks> y
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> mount / -o remount,ro
<ivoks> exit
<Zvonimir> zapisano
<Zvonimir> idem probat
<Zvonimir> čime se baviš inače? ovo ko da imaš u malom prstu
<ivoks> time :)
<Zvonimir> hvala, javit ću se kasnije
<jelly-home> laze bavi se turizmom :->
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> strasan je ovaj index
<ivoks> imaju clanak o cenzuri koju provodi vlada
<ivoks> i to obrazlazu linkom na googlov site na kojem pise da su drzavna tijela podnijeli zahtjev za uklanjanje manje od 10 sadrzaja s googla
<ivoks> a svega par dana prije su imali clanak u kojem pisu kako IHG i Google zajedno uklanjaju linkove na 'piratsku glazbu'
<jelly-home> "10 sadržaja" wtf
<jelly-home> zamotajte mi dva sadržaja za van
<ivoks> krivo sam se izrazio
<jelly-home> ne, oni su se krivo izrazili
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Danton
<ivoks> is a Canadian ice hockey player currently playing for Znojmo in the Czech Republic. Danton played for the New Jersey Devils and St. Louis Blues of the National Hockey League between 2000 and 2004, before being imprisoned for a conspiracy to commit murder. 
<SilverSpace> jos sat vremena do zigzag
<bubiZG> lijep pozdrav, ovako imam problem, koristim ovaj zadnji ubuntu (mislim da je 11.10) na gnome-shellu, kako je ubuntu na engleskom (želio bi da tako i ostane) samo bi vas molio za pomoć kako da promjenim open office 'word' da ima ispravak gramatičkih pogrešaka na hrvatskom? hvala, ako me ne bude online molim nekog da ako nije problem javi na bubizege@gmail.com
<Vlado9A3CY> bubiZG ... vjerojatno misliš na LibreOffice Writer?
<bubiZG> e taj :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imas u izborniku Tools - Extension Manager - Get more Extensions Online ... pa traži :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i onda kad instaliras pravopis, zaviri u postavke... naci ces :)
<Vlado9A3CY> poslao sam ti na mail
<bubiZG> puno hvala! :)
<bubiZG> odem na advanced settings i na shell extension i kad pokrenem file dobijem invalid extension
<bubiZG> čekaaj sekundu
<bubiZG> evo jesam
<bubiZG> sam da vidim radi li
<SilverSpace> myspell-hr treba instalirati
<SilverSpace> mozda jos neki paket neznam tocno
<bubiZG> evo ovo radi, @Silver, kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> i onda u LibreOffice omogucit hr ispravljanje
<bubiZG> jesam :) hvala vam puno! :D
<SilverSpace> evo ovdje https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<SilverSpace> pise
<SilverSpace> bubiZG: jel radi sad
<bubiZG> radi sve kak je Vlado rekao :D
<bubiZG> ovo mi je drugo malo koplicirano :D
<SilverSpace> ok onda ne trebas
<bubiZG> al svejedno, hvala i tebi i Vladi :) ugodan ostatak večeri!
<Mmike> Vlada :)
<Zvonimir> ivoks jesi tu?
<Zvonimir> ima neko vremena da mi pomogne? danas sam se čuo sa ivoksom al izgleda da nije u blizini.
<Mmike> kako u oocalcu mogu kopirati formatiranje celija?
<hbogner> wft, filmovi o plesu, to nikad nisam kuzio
<hbogner> http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/939 na kaj vam lici onaj mali logic :D
<SilverSpace> logo :D
<hbogner> nije 3 nego 4 ali malo slici :D
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu na dnu
<jelly-home> also, pretrazivanje slika po slicnosti http://www.tineye.com/search/5a5810c12dc442e577c63e50edc950a1f0325a49/?pluginver=chrome-1.1
<Mmike> hbogner, filmovi o plesu?
<hbogner> ma ono sranje kad svi plesu i ostale gluposti
<Mmike> hbogner, mislis, mjuzikli?
<hbogner> ma ples/pjesma isto sranje
<SilverSpace> ona serja
<SilverSpace> ija*
<SilverSpace> gli
<SilverSpace> tak nekak
<hbogner> cek os rec da i serije takve snimaju???
<jelly-home> Glee <3
<jelly-home> also, svaka serija koja drzi do sebe ima jednu glazbenu epizodu.  Vidi: Buffy; nedavno, Gray's Anatomy
<hbogner> http://www.bullhornreach.com/job/223140_mobile-applications-developer-washington-dc 
<hbogner> vidi zadnji paragraf :D
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: yep ta 
<jelly-home> brb, restart Xa jer HDMI audio ne radi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: vise puta ne radi :)
<jelly-home> sad navodno radi ali jos pulseaudio ima bugova, za veceras dost
<jelly-home> kad bedasti TV ne kuzi .srt titlove sam od sebe
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-11
<dodobas> yelloooo
<hbogner> jutro
<hbogner> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<hbogner> jaoo
<BotaniCar> Jutro, ljudine
<ivoks> bemti, ovog kresu kunjasa cu unfriendat sa svih drustvenih mreza :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj, lose viceve prica ili hvali OpenSuse ? :) 
<hbogner> ili pljuje po fordu? :d
<ivoks> ma da bar
<ivoks> imalo bi se o cem pricati
<ivoks> al on brije samo na salsu :)
<hbogner> kao hranu ili kao ples?
<ivoks> ples
<BotaniCar> heh, bas neki dan priacm da su ovisnici o plesanju gori od linuxasa :) 
<BotaniCar> Drago mi je da je jos netko to primjetio :)= 
<ivoks> pa imam 'frenda' koji je napustio staro drustvo radi salse
<BotaniCar> Jebate, samo o plesu pricaju, samo u plesnajke izlaze, ne svadjaju se o tom jel Mclaren bolji od Honde.. 
<ivoks> bio punker, pusio pio s nama
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kuzim, zalosno :(
<ivoks> a onda je poceo sa salsom, nasao plesacicu, dobili dijete...
<ivoks> otkako je poceo s tim plesom, nisam ga vise vidio :(
<ivoks> svi smo mi brijali na nesto, ali smo se druzili, al on nestao
<ivoks> naravno, svi novi prijatelji su mu plesaci :D
<hbogner> je i frend tako otiso na ples, naso stalnu curu, sad zive zajedno
<hbogner> ... i vise neide s nama van
<BotaniCar> il si plesac ili si jebac :) 
<ivoks> ma lako za to... super ako si nadjes curu
<hbogner> idemo kao parovi van, al njih dvoje su umorni
<ivoks> lose je ako ti ples postane sve
<hbogner> s tim da vise ne plesu
<hbogner> skupi se ekipa jednom u nekoliko mjeseci, iz raznih djelova blize ololice zagreba (+50km), u zg na cugi, al njih dvoje koji su u zg nemogu
<ivoks> klasika
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> -7
<SilverSpace> -3 
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is -3.0°C (9:00 AM CET on February 11, 2013). Conditions: Mist. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: -7.0°C. Pressure: 29.93 in 1014 hPa (Rising). 
<SilverSpace> da cudno pokazuje mii dvije temp. razlicito 
<SilverSpace> e vo sad pise Maksimir -5
<SilverSpace> Aplikacije na Androidu stabilnije nego na iOS-u
<ivoks> ubili index.hr
<BotaniCar> ? Meni radi (TM)
<SilverSpace> opa sutra opet snijeg
<ivoks> meni index.hr ne radi
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> www.index.hr radi, ali index.hr ne :)
<BotaniCar> tja, meni dela oboje :) 
<ivoks> jel itko koristi cdimage mirror na ubuntu.hr?
<ivoks> mislim da ne...
<ivoks> uklanjamo
<ivoks> ako bude zainteresiranih, vratim :)
<SilverSpace> ni meni ne dela http://index.hr/
<hbogner> ivoks, ja koristio za downloade, ali lako moristim druge
<hbogner> kaj? manjak mjesta?
<ivoks> hbogner: cdimage?
<ivoks> hbogner: ne govorim o ubuntu-releases
<hbogner> pa download iso fajlova
<ivoks> govorim o daily imagima
<ivoks> o ovome:
<hbogner> ahaa, to ni neznam kaj je :D
<ivoks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> to nitko ne koristi 
<ivoks> i ja mislim da to nitko ne koristi
<ivoks> micem
<ivoks> dobili smo 0,1TB
<ivoks> i sto je puno bitnije, rijesili smo se dosadnog cron maila kako sync nije uspio
<hbogner> he he eh
<hbogner> mislim da t5i je ovo drugo bilo bitnije
<ivoks> dakle, ovo - http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/ - ostaje
<hbogner> ok
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/242548/Pirati-protiv-Bandicevog-besplatnog-interneta.html#.URiwlj7gEUQ
<SilverSpace> drvena noga :) http://is.gd/6mfKXO
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: e...
<ivoks> mislim da od 1.1.2013. vise nema nulte stope PDV-a na usluge u inozemstvu
<dodobas> oh lol
<dodobas> http://planetf1.com/driver/18227/8491502/Hulkenberg-s-feet-too-big-for-C32
<dodobas> jel MmikeRMRM uopce ziv ? :)
<hbogner> :D
<MmikeRMRM> yop
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, zasto (to mislis)?
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: ukida se nulta stopa pdv-a
<ivoks> nisam 100% siguran, trazim neke informacije
<Mmike> ukida se ili se ukinula?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) a alonsa poslali na mrsavljenje u saharu izgleda da je dobio neku kilu u pauzi :)
<ivoks> ukinula se
<Mmike> vidi zakon o PDVu i pravilnik o PDVu
<Mmike> tamo pise sve
<Mmike> daj mi minutu pa cu ti clanke izvuc
<ivoks> aha, ignoriraj
<Mmike> Usluge iskazane na ovom računu ne podliježu oporezivanju temeljem članka 5. stavak 5. i stavak 6. točke 13. Zakona o PDV-u te članka 33. stavak 2, stavak 8. točke 13(a) i 14. te stavak 9, Pravilnika o PDV-u.
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma tko ce ga znat... Massa je cudno brz u ferrariu
<ivoks> racun mi glasi 1-vp1-1
<ivoks> jebte zakon
<dodobas> ivoks: pa napravi si interni_broj racuna :)
<Mmike> Znaci, zakon o PDVu, cl5/5, cl5/6/13 i pravilnik o pdvu cl33/2, cl33/8/13a, cl33/8/14, cl33/9
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> ivoks, mah, ne mora ti tako izgledati racun
<Mmike> od 1.7 ti krece nova numercija, za tebe
<ivoks> ma znam, ali ja zelim od 1.1.
<Mmike> i mosh u broj racuna dodati sto hoces (skoro)
<Mmike> i ovo vp1 moze biti samo 1
<Mmike> meni ce racuni od 1.7 biti: 2013-0052/1/1
<ivoks> znaci, 2013-1/1/1 isto moze?
<dodobas> ivoks: pa imas neki interni broj racuna koji te zadovoljava... a ovo sto saljes u poreznu... zapises kao tekst
<ivoks> nda... tak cu i ja onda
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> bitno je da imas sva tri elementa na racunu koja se traze
<Mmike> doduse, ima ljudi koji tvrde da zakon propisuje i redosljed
<Mmike> par pravnika s kojima sam pricao vele da to nije jasno definirano
<ivoks> propisuje redoslijed
<Mmike> i da je bitno da imas sva tri elementa, i da imas internu odredbu koja objasnjava kako ces 'kodirati' racun
<Mmike> jer je svrha zakona da se sprijeci varanje na racunima
<ivoks> broj racuna - poslovni prostor - naplatni uredjaj
<Mmike> nah, ne moras to tako imati
<Mmike> mozes kako ti pase
<Mmike> bitno da su sva tri elementa tamo
<Mmike> e, a odakle ti ovo za PDV?
<ivoks> odna moze i 01-01-2013-01
<Mmike> budem kasnije malo zakon citao, ne stignem sad
<ivoks> ili 1-1-2013-1
<ivoks> pa..
<Mmike> ivoks, ja mislim da moze - ako si u internom aktu donio odluku takvu
<ivoks> 1-1-2013-2
<ivoks> 1-1-2013-3
<ivoks> Numerički broj računa je uvijek broj (1,2,3,4,5,....,50,....100,...1000,...nnnn) i ne može biti 01, ili 901 ili
<ivoks> 201301, nego je propisano da svake kalendarske godine obveznik fiskalizacije započinje račune od
<ivoks> broja 1 pa do broja n na kraju kalendarske godine.
<Mmike> moze biti 01, ne moze biti 901
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/h658w6he
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> di tu sad pise da nesmijes imati 01?
<Mmike> pise da nesmijes krenuti od 901
<ivoks> (3) Neprekinuti numerički redoslijed svake kalendarske godine kreće od broja 1 do broja n, po svakom poslovnom prostoru, odnosno po naplatnom uređaju u poslovnom prostoru.
<Mmike> ok, i?
<ivoks> znaci, ne smijem krenuti od 2013-1
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> naravno da smijes :)
<ivoks> 2013-1 nije numericki broj
<ivoks> - nije broj
<Mmike> jer ti je '1' iza crtice broj racuna
<ivoks> broj racuna ima tri polja:
<ivoks> 1. numerički broj računa,
<ivoks> 2. oznaka poslovnog prostora i
<ivoks> 3. broj naplatnog uređaja.
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> 2. je 1 i 3. je 1 za nasu pricu
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> 1. mora biti numericki
<Mmike> istinito i to
<ivoks> 2013-1 nije numericka oznaka
<Mmike> je
<ivoks> crtica nije broj
<Mmike> naravno da nije
<dodobas> int(2013-1) ?
<Mmike> al je '1' broj
<Mmike> citaj sto pise, ne tumaci zakon svojim nekim brijama
<ivoks> pa citam
<Mmike> pise da numericki broj racuna mora krenuti od jedan
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> ti si donio interni akt u kojem pise da ti racun izgleda ovako: YYYY-XXX-A-B
<Mmike> i da je YYYY godina, XXX broj racuna, A prostor B blagajnik
<Mmike> tj, blagajna
<ivoks> da, moguce
<Mmike> znaci XXX mora krenuti od 1
<Mmike> mora biti numerick
<Mmike> neprekinuti niz
<Mmike> ali samo XXX, jer, to je ono sto je objasnjeno pod (1) u clanku zakona koji si pejstao
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> znaci, nemres donjeti interni akt koji kaze da tebi racuni pocinju od 950
<ivoks> kuzim sto govoris
<Mmike> jer pise :  (3) Neprekinuti numerički redoslijed svake kalendarske godine kreće od broja 1 do broja n, po svakom poslovnom prostoru, odnosno po naplatnom uređaju u poslovnom prostoru
<Mmike> ivoks, koliko ja vidim, PDV je isti za usluge van hrvatske
<Mmike> U članku 16. stavku 3. iznos: »300.000,00« zamjenjuje se iznosom: »800.000,00«.
<Mmike> mislim da se ovo odnosi na iznos prometa ispod kojeg ne moras u mjesecni PDV
<Mmike> i onda ima izmjena koja ti veli da vise nemres odbijat predporez za racune koji se ticu voznog parka
<ivoks> sad su to nasli mijenjati :/
<ivoks> sa 300 na 800
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je izmjena iz.
<Mmike> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2012_02_22_569.html
<Mmike> to je iz veljace 2012
<ivoks> svejedno, prekasno :)
<Mmike> odapnem customeru mail sa 'replikacija vam kasni zbog toga i toga jer ste tu i tu tako i tako, mozemo ovo ili ono, plz, javite se cim prije, blablabla'
<Mmike> lik se javlja sa 'sta? kako kasni? sto je uzrok tome? molim vas da mi kazete!'
<Mmike> dodje mi da mu kopi pejstam sve iznova
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si se bio svojevrfemeno bavio game theoryjem?
<dodobas> Mmike: napisao clanak cak ... :)
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> daj da vidim :)
<dodobas> cek...
<dodobas> koji ti je mail
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> zakon.hr nema pravilnike
<Mmike> papci
<jelly> pravilnik.hr!
<Mmike> jelly, :P
 * Mmike je strucno posuckao foru
<Mmike> kak macke mogu sranje napravit
<Mmike> to je nevjerojaton
<BotaniCar|2> Ti jos nisi ispekao macore ? 
<BotaniCar|2> moze netko probati otvoriti http://com.com.hr ? Ne otvara mi, a kad unesem IP adresu, dela :)
<jelly> radi, login ekran
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ^^
<BotaniCar|2> hVALA 
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala ! 
<jelly> com Omi com
<BotaniCar|2> Omnia mea, mecum porto .. ili taknekaj :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, a?
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/smartwatch-u-eksperimentalnoj-fazi-apple-radi-na-iwatchu/661876.aspx
<Mmike> kul! :)
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ? 
<Mmike> KAKAJ
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imali su i sad sa ipod nano http://is.gd/6mfKXO
<SilverSpace> tj. drugi su pravili remen
<SilverSpace> nazalost tog ipod nano vise apple ne proizvodi 
<SilverSpace> a ja dobio remen za njega :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: u iscekivanju sam naticanja noge... ubio sam se za vikend u rakiji :P
<jelly> rakija = nakupljanje vode?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol hebemu opet nisi pazio 
<SilverSpace> poceo drugi dio sezone 3 Walking Dead
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: je, kad ekipa pije rakiju, voda se skuplja sastrane jer ne treba nikom ! :) 
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/papa-benedikt-xvi-daje-ostavku-clanak-508586
<Mmike> kaj to moze? :)
<weshmashian> "god's not speaking with me anymore, i quit!"
<ivoks> Subject: Muharem has endorsed you!
<ivoks> linkedin postao spamer
<BotaniCar|2> ne vjerujem kaj linkas MmikeT :) 
<ivoks> a jebte mazda
<ivoks> kada im je oprema 'unutarnje kvake na vratima'
<ivoks> Unutarnje kvake na vratima: Prednje i stražnje, svijetle
<BotaniCar|2> da vidis za Audi .. gledali mi pred 2 godine za novi auto, ima se 1/4 milje kuna, i ide se prvo obici 'sveta trojka' .. mecka OK, BMW OK , kod audija slozimo konfiguraciju, i frajer nam mimo toga pokusava prodati naslon za ruke .. 
<BotaniCar|2> reko, jebote, mogu porshea kupiti za te pare, a vi mi u kompletu ne date naslon za ruke .. 
<BotaniCar|2> na kraju kupili toyota hibrida :)
 * Mmike usporedjuje ustipak iz Srbina i iz Tvornice pljeskavica
<Mmike> tesko mi rec, al' mislim da je srbijanski maaaaaaaalcice bolji
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/149995_10151463261457679_121729572_n.jpg
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> mazda cx5, 2.2 dizel, zadovoljava euro 6
<ivoks> ispusta manje od 150g/km co2
<ivoks> mozda cak pojeftini s novim trosarinama
<hbogner> otkad sam stavio robots.txt smanjio se promet, kako su me shebali, fuuj
<hbogner> nisam ni skuzio
<hbogner> glupi roboti napravili 2.85tb prometa
<hbogner> u 12. mjesecu, samo neznam od kad u 12. al nije ni bitno
<hbogner> i sad moram do sistemca da mi odblokira upload na serveru
<civija> BotaniCar|2: Audi ne spada u 'svetu trojku' :)
<BotaniCar|2> jel ? ispravi me :) 
<BotaniCar|2> njemac, skup, spada :)
<civija> iako se trude ali nije to to
<civija> bmw i mecka su ispred njih uvijek
<civija> lijepo oni izgledaju i sve
<civija> ali jednostavno nisu jos na istoj razini kao ova dva
<BotaniCar|2> kenjas bezveze :) Sveta trojka je umosklepina stare garde koja opisuje skupa njemacka vozila koja su u njihovo doba bila vr' vr'ova :) 
<civija> to je barem moje iskustvo
<BotaniCar|2> naravno da nisu na istoj razini:)
<civija> pa ako je stara garda u pitanju onda pogotovo audi nije u toj trojci jer je prije to bio opel :)
<civija> svi su kupovali opela
<BotaniCar|2> jedino dobro kaj je audi napravio u zadnjih 10 godina su S serija vozila i oni podocnjaci na farovima :)
<civija> podocnjaci :)
<BotaniCar|2> stari moj, pitaj bilo koga tko je bio nekakav direktor pred 20 godina sto je sveta trojka , nemas pojma :)
<Mmike> civija! :)
<civija> ajde dobro, nisam gledao iz perspektive direktora :)
<Mmike> ti si, stari moj, dobio jedno 3-4 kile :)
<Mmike> al' sam ti facu prepozno odmah! :)
<civija> Mmike: varas se :)
<civija> prije ce bit jedno 13-14 kg
<Mmike> moje osobno misljenje: srbin ustipci su minimalno mikrobolji od kosta ustipaka. 
<Mmike> civija, LOL :)
<ivoks> mecka je bacanje novaca
<ivoks> a bmw isto tako
<ivoks> jedan i drugi se mogu sakriti iza KIAa koje sam vidio u koreji
<civija> Mmike: preko 100-ke sam, iako vjerojatno tako ne izgleda :)
<civija> ovisno iz kojeg kuta gledas
<ivoks> umjesto da priznamo poraz i shvatimo kako nas je istok presisao i da moramo zapeti, mi i dalje brijemo na tradicionalno nasljedje
<ivoks> cak ni u hercegovini vise ne voze mercedese :)
<ivoks> skuzili su da su terenci bolji za njihove ceste
<civija> mercedesovi terenci ... :)
<Mmike> civija, ja imam 113 kila :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kia je tako los auto, opc ene kuzim odakle ti brije te
<civija> primijetio sam :)
<Mmike> pricaj s bilo kim tko ima kiju
<ivoks> Mmike: kia k-9
<Mmike> ma, zh-59
<vileni_> kia = hyundai, hyundai dobar
<ivoks> Mmike: velim, kie u koreji
<ivoks> ne ovo sto mi imamo
<Mmike> vileni_, nah, to sam i ja mislio, al' korisnici vele da je to drek
<ivoks> mi iz koreje dobijamo skart, ono sto koreanci ne bi kupili
<ivoks> npr...
<Mmike> plus, i hyundai nije nista posebno
<vileni_> Mmike: zavisi o modelima
<ivoks> u koreji nema chevrolleta (bivseg daewooa)
<Mmike> frend bas lupa glavu u zid  - veli da je najveca glupost koju je napravio - kupio novi hyundai accent
<Mmike> pred 5 godina
<Mmike> na 7 godina kredit
<Mmike> ili 6
 * Mmike ce kupit - mazdu ;)
<Mmike> neku 2-3 godine staru, po mogucnosti :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kak tvoj auto?
<civija> on nema auto, on ima hibrid :)
<ivoks> Mmike: moram priznati da novi mazdini dizeli dobro stoje na papiru
<Mmike> dvojim da cu dizl uzeto
<Mmike> najvise mi smeta sto drugima smrdim nesnosno
<Mmike> novi dizli ne smrde, prodje 3-4 godine, razstimaju se, dime i smrde za popizzdit
<Mmike> neznam
<vileni_> pa odrzavas ih? :)
<Mmike> ili kupis benzin :)
<vileni_> dizel isporucuje puno vise momenta po litri goriva :)
<ivoks> i vise snage
<vileni_> snaga mi je manje bitna
<Mmike> vileni_, je, al' je manje rastezljiv motor
<ivoks> meni treba auto da povuce prikolicu
<vileni_> Mmike: kako to mislis
<ivoks> da se popne na planinu
<Mmike> (na stranu to sto zvuci k'o traktor) :)
<vileni_> ivoks: i to ti sve radi moment a ne snaga
<ivoks> za sad je mazda cx-5 dobar izbor
<Mmike> vileni_, pa imas kol'ko, 2-4k okretaja na raspolaganju, dok na benzincu imas 3-7
<ivoks> vileni_: da, treba mi moment, nisam ni rekao da mi treba snaga
<ivoks> Mmike: kakve to veze ima?
<vileni_> Mmike: i u tih 2000 okretaja ti mozes isto sto na benzincu trebas 6k
<Mmike> ivoks, nije, to je los auto za popizdit, i skup neumjereno. :) Ako bi takav auto, ne mazdu.
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: danas moram zvati lika, pred 7 dana je rekao da bu se farba posusila za max 10 dana
 * Mmike ide popit DRUGU kavu danas
<BotaniCar|2> jebla te kafa bez cigare ! 
<ivoks> moj dizel bez gasa, znaci na 800 okretaja, povuce prikolicu sa 8 kajaka
<vileni_> mazda 6 2.0td je prvi dizel koji me uvjerio u prednosti tamne strane :)
<ivoks> benzincu za to treba 4000 okretaja
<vileni_> s druge strane, turbobenzinci su jos bolji, ali jos vise trose :)
<ivoks> papa daje otkaz?
<Mmike> vileni_, ja sam  vozio golfa tdija 1.9 u siemensu - raketa :)
<vileni_> trojku?
<Mmike> al' taj auto je toliko skup za odrzavanje, neznam dal' bih to ikad imao
<Mmike> 4ku
<vileni_> sve je to relativno
<Mmike> tdi, al' crveno td, ili tako nesots
<vileni_> crveno di
<vileni_> 110ks
<Mmike> da, tako nekako
<vileni_> iako su imali i druge kombinacije
<Mmike> super ovjes ima taj auto
<vileni_> er
<vileni_> m
<vileni_> definiraj super ovjes :)
<civija> moram priznat da nisam jos upoznao golfa sa super ovjesom :)
<Mmike> pa, bolji od tvojih mercedsa u svakom slucaju :)
<Mmike> osim onih amgasto/brabusastih, dakako :)
<civija> :)
<Mmike> s druge strane auto koji sad vozim ima ovjest k'o diana i r4 :) 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GxomW9x1eq0#!
<datase> ivoks: Title: Napoli, il video dell'automobilista incastrato a Cardito spopola sul web, Views: 886404, Rating: 94.00208%
<ivoks> samo u italiji
<vileni_> Mmike: tesko da ima kao r4 :)
<vileni_> osim ako si nekako pomaknuo 5cm jedan kotac naprijed
<civija> Mmike: na golfu ti je bio super zbog lezanja na cesti ili zbog udobnosti?
<ivoks> 110ks?
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> golf je fakat kanta
<vileni_> i 300nm
<vileni_> to prije 10 godina nijedan dizel nije imao
<vileni_> u klasi naravno
<civija> mislis nijedan dizel te kubikaze?
<Mmike> Da, auto je bio bas fina jurilica :)
<Mmike> Frendica imala benzinca sa isto 100njak konja, ovaj dizl je bilo tol'ko lakse vozit.
<vileni_> civija: ne mogu se sjetiti nicega u klasi golfa da je imalo vecu kubikazu ionako :)
<ivoks> Mmike: al moj je kanta, iako je 2,2 i ima 155 konja? :)
<Mmike> nije kanta, al' nije nish posbeno super auto.
<civija> tvoj je kanta zato sto je ford :)
<vileni_> mazda je imala 2.0td sa 90ks
<ivoks> vileni_: focus ima 2,0 dizel
<Mmike> i ne trosi 5 litara k'o sto tvrdis :)
<vileni_> ivoks: focus iz doba golf 4? 
<ivoks> ah, to bi morao provjeriti
<vileni_> pa to kazem ,g4 110ks je u ono doba bio najbolji dizel
<vileni_> sa najvise momenta u klasi, najboljom tehnologijom ubrizgavanja
<vileni_> sad manje vise svi imaju common rail
<vileni_> i brutalne snage i momente
<ivoks> vileni_: 2,0 2003., 136 konja
<vileni_> ivoks: dizel?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 2003–present Ford Focus C-Max 2.0 TDCi, 136 PS (134 hp/100 kW) and 251 lb·ft (340 N·m)
<ivoks> 2005–present Ford Focus 2.0 TDCi, 136 PS (134 hp/100 kW) and 251 lb·ft (340 N·m)
<ivoks> 2004–2007 Peugeot 307 2.0 HDi, 136 PS (134 hp/100 kW) and 251 lb·ft (340 N·m)
<vileni_> ivoks: ok, s obzirom da je g4 od '97
<ivoks> tako star? mislio sam da je mladji...
<civija> kljucne su oznake ovih dizela
<ivoks> i rekao si 'prije 10 godina'
<vileni_> ivoks: 5ica je od '03
<civija> ovo su sigurno svi sa common rail
<civija> a stara 19-ka tdi nije bila
<vileni_> pa rekao sam prije dosta, kasnije sam rekao u doba g4 :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45312_370789159681251_604572282_n.jpg
<civija> :)
<ivoks> 2005–2007 Ford Mondeo 2.2 TDCi 155, 155 PS (153 hp/114 kW) and 262 lb·ft (355N·m)
<ivoks> 2005–2009 Jaguar X-Type
<ivoks> 2011- Ford Ranger T6 & Mazda BT-50 2.2 TDCi 110 kW & 375Nm
<vileni_> u svakom slucaju, ja ne volim golfa, a branim ga :D
<ivoks> to je moj motorin
<vileni_> isto tako, ne volim ni forda
 * SilverSpace uopce ne voli aute
<ivoks> vileni_: al da, fordov 2,0 dizel je dosao tek 2000.
<vileni_> golf je imao do 170ks dizel u g5
<ivoks> ima i ford 3.2 dizel :)
<ivoks> tocnije, to su francuski motori :)
<civija> sve ispod 3 iljade kubika je kanta :)
<vileni_> ako cemo tako, 230 kilowatts (313 PS; 308 bhp) @ 3,750 rpm; 750 newton metres (553 lbf·ft) @ 2,000 rpm — AYH, BWF
<vileni_>  V10 tdi :D
<Mmike> cek
<vileni_> poznatiji kod top gear gledalaca kao auto koji je povukao boeinga :)
<Mmike> kaj papa moze dat otkaz?
<SilverSpace> civija: sve ispod f1 bolida su kante :D
<civija> SilverSpace: pricamo o autima a ne bolidima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bas me zanima vrijeme koje bi F1 bolid napravio po sljemenskoj cesti od stare pilane do sestinskog lagvica :)
<civija> iako ovi bolidi su isto kante sto se kubika tice 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mi vozimo auto, ne sanjamo o njima :p
<Mmike> vileni_, jel' se jos organiziraju brzinci po sljemenskoj cesti, ikad?
<vileni_> Mmike: vjerojatno vrijeme da dizalica dodje po njega da ga digne sa zakrpe na cesti
<civija> pravi bolidi su bili oni v10 motorima i 1000 ks
<vileni_> Mmike: ja si organiziram tu i tamo ;)
 * Mmike je neki dan u rFactoru vozio F1 po Grobniku :) lose :)
<Mmike> vileni_, da, al' to je, well, reckless? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: iznimno :)
<ivoks> Ostavka na mjesto pape već je zabilježena u povijesti, no ovo je prvi put u modernoj eri, kad je novi papa biran isključivo nakon smrti prethodnika.
<Mmike> civija, promaseno razmisljanje - gledaj radije dragstere onda i vidi kake tamo motore rade
<ivoks> APA piše da je u povijesti katoličke crkve do sada samo jedan papa odstupio i to papa Celestin V koji je izabran 1294. godine. On je odstupio samo nekoliko mjeseci nakon što je izabran, a njegov nasljednik Bonifaz VIII dao ga je zatvoriti.
<vileni_> Mmike: isto tako, brzine su tek djelic onog sto sam vozio prije 10 godina, u jacem autu :)
<Mmike> motor je samo jedan dio F1
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda i ovog zatvore :) :) :)
<vileni_> civija: kad smo kod toga, pravi bolidi su bili sa 1.5 turbo :)
<Mmike> vileni_,  a cek, tko ti ocisti cestu? Ili 'ides, pa kaj bude'?
<civija> vileni_: ti si na fsb-u ili sam krivo povezao?
<vileni_> civija: da
<vileni_> Mmike: ma ja vozim u granicama uvjeta na cesti :)
<civija> vileni_: je li bila ove godine karting utrka? profesori, studenti, firme?
<Mmike> vileni_, aj zovi/vici kad/ako ce opet FSB imati kartingiranja
<vileni_> civija: yes indeed
<civija> tj. prosle 2012
<vileni_> osvojili smo pehar
<vileni_> iako se ne sjecam koji, valjda drugi
<vileni_> ja imao najbrze vrijeme od zaposlenika :)
<civija> kako nas nitko nije zvao? :)
<civija> mislim kao firmu
<vileni_> a jebemu, mi se tu trgamo da nadjemo firme
<civija> dosad smo bili svake godine
<vileni_> na kraju cvh samo bio
<civija> prosle godine su nam uzeli pehar
<vileni_> civija: daj ne zezaj, pa onda smo vozili zajedno?
<civija> ne volim ih :)
<vileni_> ja vec 5 godina vozim
<civija> vjerojatno jesmo da :)
<vileni_> a ove godine cvh dobio neki grozan bolid
<Mmike> vileni_, zovi!
<vileni_> Mmike: ma budem, nisam zaboravio (skoro) :D
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/582591_10200242958293322_680258327_n.jpg
<civija> vileni_: sjetite nas se ove godine :)
<civija> mi mozemo 2 tima skupit
<vileni_> ok, vag ima i v12 6.0 tdi, wtf
<vileni_> civija: kako se tvoj tim zvao? :)
<dodobas> e kako se zove onaj portal... koji generira vijesti...
<civija> avl1 i avl2 :)
<vileni_> a vi ste ti :)
<dodobas> tipa das ime... i onda pise 'Ante Karamatic lupio sakom u stol i preuzeo vodjenje HDSSB-a u Zagrebu'
<civija> ja sam bio u avl2
<Mmike> civija, jel' i nike vozio? :)
<SilverSpace> da te ova pogodi http://is.gd/d7PCoy
<civija> Mmike: cini mi se da on nije za toga :)
<SilverSpace> di je onaj chaky vidim penje se po brdima :)
<Mmike> http://news-bar.hr/news/istraga-potvrdila-pokvareno-mlijeko-dolazi-od-krave-koje-su-masturbirale/
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<hbogner> lol Mmike 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/psihopatologija-internetskog-trola/121788.aspx
<ivoks> ode 21. stoljece
<ivoks> kako doslo, tako proslo
<SilverSpace> sad se mogu primiti lemljenja http://is.gd/OdiisK
<BotaniCar|2> hmm ? ivoks: kaj su one novine propale ? 
<ivoks> a eto, jesu
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe, imas neki URL koji objasnjava uzrok ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Meh, pa vele da je samo privremeno, da Vjesnik nekaj drka 
<SilverSpace> nece se ti vise nikada vratiti 
<SilverSpace> uvijek je to samo kao privremeno
<BotaniCar|2> Ako dobro citam razloge, ne bi ni ja. Netko ih sabotira
<BotaniCar|2> Ajde, da ti netko bez argumenata digne cijenu tiska 3x, kaj bi ti drugo napravio. A ako su digli samo tebi,znaci da nekom smetas i da te sabotiraju
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ili je to samo izgovor
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: nagadjam na tmelju onog kaj mogu procitati. 
<BotaniCar|2> Takve se stvari, ako je tako, rjese na trgovackom sudu 
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> ako su imali ugovor
<ivoks> ne bi isli u medije, vec na sud
<BotaniCar|2> Vidjet cemo, ako su zaposlenici na kolektivnom GO do iduceg tjedna, onda mora da stvar rjesavaju nekim drugim kanalima, jer ne vjerujem dfa je trgovacki tak brz
<ivoks> meni bi bilo zao da propadnu
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je zao da propadne itko tko radi .. 
<ivoks> oni su nam referenca - naime, desktopi su na ubuntuu :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/privremeno-se-gasi-21-stoljece-krivac-je-tiskara-vjesnik-230156 "Nije istina da je Vjesnik povećao dogovorenu cijenu tiska. S 21. stoljećem smo potpisali ugovor na bazi 100 tisuća primjeraka dnevno, međutim naklada im je pala pet puta, a proporcionalno tome narasla je i cijena tiska. 
<ivoks> eto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sad bi mi bilo malo manje zao da propadne 
<SilverSpace> bit ce dosta noviteta u 13.04 tj. ne toliko noviteta koliko ce se te novotarje ispeglati i dobiti nove mogucnosti
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: jel to znaci da se Unity mijenja za KDE ? :
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<SilverSpace> ma jok 
<SilverSpace> unity zakon 
<BotaniCar|2> meni je ok, ali kak svi sipaju otrov .. 
<SilverSpace> joj kak me ljudi gnjave sa docx dokumentima svako malo me nazove netko da ne moze neki dokument otvoriti
<ivoks> mogao bi napraviti upgrade na 13.04
<SilverSpace> ivoks: rano jos
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: to se oni neprilagodljivi bune :)
<SilverSpace> citam jucer od kada se u novom Bugu pojavio Ubuntu pa ljudi isprobavaju 
<SilverSpace> i kaze lik da mu je to puno sporije od windowsa 
<SilverSpace> ima jaku masinu itd.. a ispostavilo se na kraju da isprobava sa live cd_a
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> nis bez windoza ne mogu bez njih reprogramirati chip 
 * SilverSpace se pokrio usima
<SilverSpace> libreoffice not installed
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> a imam 
<ivoks> mozda nemas cijeli
<SilverSpace> ne sve mi radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, nacelno je samo sucelje brze u windowsima
<Mmike> nego unity/gnome/kde brije
<Mmike> ne drasitcno brze, al' pogotovo na starijem hardveru se osjeti razlika
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/164550_1683223313758_7182367_n.jpg
<Mmike> peh je ubojica piva :)
<SilverSpace> http://systester.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<SilverSpace> kak u vi obrisati cjeli red da ne mora delite drzati
<Mmike> dd
<Mmike> izadjes iz edit moda (esc), i onda dvaput d
<SilverSpace> thx 
<SilverSpace> sad jos moram i paste napraviti u vi 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak mi samo pola od paste stavi 
<SilverSpace> opet nesto krivo radim 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> selektiraj
<Mmike> i sa p pejstaj
<BotaniCar|2> peh je fakat kralj :)
<ivoks> o majketi...
<ivoks> suse izmislja verzije paketa
<SilverSpace> hebes vi muke isusove
<SilverSpace> instalirao nano 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj si jos malo truda
<weshmashian> :D
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> nano umjesto vi-a?
<ivoks> ok, vi je malo pita, ali vim...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nikako mi pestanje ne ispadne kako treba sve se raspadne
<ivoks> autoident :)
<ivoks> to je feature
<ivoks> onemoguci autoident
<SilverSpace> znam neke osnove vi 
<SilverSpace> ali ovo pestanje mi nikako nije islo
<ivoks> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_stop_auto_indenting
<ivoks> :set paste
<SilverSpace> jesam i to 
<SilverSpace> jednostavno mi se redovi raspadnu 
<SilverSpace> kod ode kvragu
<ivoks> kako se raspadnu?
<civija> wrapa mu linije :)
<SilverSpace> e da
<civija> to je ok, nisu one rapadnute :)
<civija> :set nowrap
<ivoks> ijao... :D
<SilverSpace> evo u nano sve mi proslo ok
<ivoks> i u vimu sve prodje ok, samo ne znas citati :)
<SilverSpace> civija: e to je to 
<civija> :)
<SilverSpace> eto :set nowrap sad radi ok 
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> radilo je i prije
<civija> prestar si ti za ove 'moderne' editore :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> osnove znam hebga do sad nisam nikada trebao veci kod ubacivati 
<SilverSpace> pa me to sad razjebalo 
<civija> kod mozes jednostavno ubaciti i s dd-om npr.
<civija> ako oces napisem ti ja naredbu :)
<SilverSpace> je da :D
<jelly> :set paste je jedna od rijetkih stvari koju znam u vimu napravit
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> sretan vam 42gi dan u godini!
<BotaniCar|2> za vi je najbitnije - znati ga zatvoriti , za sve drugo imate neki ljudskiji editor :)
<Mmike> kako sam utukao paket jafa keksa
<Mmike> sramota
<hbogner> a ja krafne sad :D
<SilverSpace> sram vas bilooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> b'stards...
<SilverSpace> BMW sa mercedesovim motorom http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/ssangyong-siv1-koncept-blize-proizvodnji/661948.aspx
<ivoks> a cuj komentatora
<ivoks> kineska posla
<ivoks> SsangYong je korejski :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SsangYong_Korando_front_20080711.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je ssangyong dizajnirao prije 30 godina
<ivoks> pitam se na sto je bmw ili mercedes licio prije 30 godina
<ivoks> ah,u krivu sam
<ivoks> to su dizajnirali prije 20 godina
<vileni_> mehanika je samo od merca, ne dizajn
<SilverSpace> :) 
<vileni_> stovise, samo masina koliko vidim
<vileni_> i to cak nije mercedesova, nego po njihovoj licenci, sto nazalost ne ukljucuje quality control
<SilverSpace> joj kak se brzo zaboravi naredbe za tmux
<SilverSpace> nisam neko vrijeme radio i zaboravih
<SilverSpace> vileni_: hm kaj oni sami motor rade '
<SilverSpace> znam da je unutra mercedes
<SilverSpace> cak je i meckin znak na motoru
<vileni_> SilverSpace: pa ako rade po licenci da, druga je stvar sto im je mozda prodana i linija za proizvodnju samih :)
<vileni_> recimo gomila motocikala iz kine ima licencirane hondine i suzukijeve 125ccm masine
<vileni_> i iako su jako slicne, to nije to
<vileni_> ili recimo accent prve dvije generacije, on je zapravo napravljen po licenci lancera iz '90
<vileni_> daewoo nexia je opel vectra
<vileni_> i oni nisu imali opelove oznake, ali masine pasu iz jedan u drugi bez problema :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> nekako sumnjam da bi dobili dopustenje koristiit mercedes znacku
<SilverSpace> znam da na motoru pise mercedes iznak gore 
<SilverSpace> to je sad to https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/121201.png
<jelly> http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/images/12/2009/01/Drunken-VW-Beetle.jpg
<SilverSpace> fora su oci
<SilverSpace> dosta je za danas bilo 
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-12
<ivoks> jutro
<hbogner> jutro
<hbogner> sto su svi nesposobni pos njegu
<hbogner> 2 prometne jutros an putu do posla vidio
<hbogner> tj njihove posljedice
<vileni_> losije gume, i jako je sklisko
<dodobas> yellooo
<weshmashian> o/
<dodobas> tehnicko pitanje...
<ivoks> vrijeme je za napisati putne naloge
<ivoks> a ne sjecam se di sam sve bio
<ivoks> i svake godine ista prica... 'zasto to ne pises kada ides nekamo'
<dodobas> ako u raid1 polju (dell perc kontroler) 500Gb, zamijenim prvo jedan disk vecim od 1Tb...pustim da se synca...
<dodobas> onda zamijenim drugi...
<ivoks> to ti ovisi o kontroleru
<dodobas> pa imam polje od 1tb...
<dodobas> crap..
<ivoks> neki kontroleri to mogu, neki ne
<ivoks> vecina ne :/
<ivoks> pogotovo ne ovi jeftini
<ivoks> koji je to kontroler?
<dodobas> http://unixwiz.net/techtips/dell-perc6-extend.html
<ivoks> perc6
<ivoks> pa, to bas i nije jeftilen
<dodobas> Direct-Access     DELL     PERC 6/i Adapter 1.21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<ivoks> da, to je ok...
<ivoks> medjutim
<ivoks> imas backup? :)
<dodobas> ma na tom polju je samo sistem...
<dodobas> ali kako u kodesku 1tb kosta 50kn vise od 500gb
<dodobas> (zaboravih napomenuti da je noces prdno jedan disk u tom polju)
<ivoks> pa onda uzmi taj jedan od 2tb
<ivoks> pa kada budes drugi put uzimao disk, onda ces brinuti tu brigu :)
<ivoks> al u principu se moze :)
<dodobas> budem i clonezillom napravio image diska...
<dodobas> onda samo pvextend jos ... i vozi :)
<ivoks> i extendat filesystem
<dodobas> pa ne nuzno...
<dodobas> mogu taj prostor iskorsiti kao novu particiju...
<dodobas> mikronis se konacno javio....
<dodobas> da nemaju laptop s trazenim specifikacijama t430 16gbrama 9cell battery
<dodobas> nego nude 8gb i 6cell
<ivoks> nemaju oni sve
<ivoks> samo ono sto ispadne iz kamiona
<ivoks> sigh... mislio sam kako ce mi putovnica pomoci oko otkrivanja putovanja u 2012, al previse je stambilja
<hbogner> dodobas, jel to na onom velkom sivom dellu il na onom crnom
<dodobas> oba su sivo crni :)
<hbogner> jedna je veci, drugi manji
<dodobas> na t300
<hbogner> sivi veci je dolje, crni manji lezi bocno gore
<hbogner> e sad ti meni modele bacas :D
<Mmike> Sni Sni Sni Sni
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto to ne radis cim se vratis od nekud? :) </g>
<ivoks> a eto, nemam vremena
<hbogner> aha, veliki sivi
<ivoks> onda si uzmem jedan dan godisnjeg i to sve napravim
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam se prisilio to raditi svaku subotu ujutro
<Mmike> osim ako se ne zapijem u petak
<Mmike> sto se desi, nekad, jel
<ivoks> nije ni to losa ideja
<Mmike> pa onda iducu subotu sve to
<ivoks> u subotu raditi papirologiju
<Mmike> usput pospremim i stol, odgovorim na stare mailove, i tak
<ivoks> al... tak sam vec ostao bez jedne cure :)
<Mmike> a, nene
<Mmike> ja sam se ozenio :)
<ivoks> da, rijesio problem :)
<Mmike> taman padne nookie ujutro, onda ona spava jos malo, a ja se papirologiziram
<Mmike> i ak radis redovno, gotov si za sat vremena
<Mmike> doduse, ja obicno to jednom mjesecno napravim :)
<Mmike> tak mi padne grah
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi kad probao postgres-xc?
<Mmike> ja sam bio uvjeren da je taj projekt mrtav
<Mmike> a kad ono, rade punom parom
<dodobas> Mmike: nope... nisam nikad
<Mmike> radi k'o mysql ndb
<Mmike> odnosno, na jednom nodeu kazes 'begin; insert; commit', onda je to ACID compliant na nivou cijelog clustera
<Mmike> zivo me zanimaju performanse
<dodobas> ali je query per connection ?
<Mmike> pa, koliko sam skuzio, ne
<Mmike> aplikaciji se cini da prica s postgresom
<Mmike> nema nikakvih ogranicenja
<Mmike> tj, ima, siguran sam
<Mmike> al' u globalu, nema
<dodobas> da ali ne mozes distribuirati upit... 
<Mmike> mozes i to
<Mmike> podrzava sharding
<dodobas> tj. paralerizirati
<Mmike> pa, sad, ovisi sto znaci 'paralelizirati'
<Mmike> ak mislis da iskoristi 5 jezgri od 16 - nemres
<Mmike> (brijem, jer sam postgres to ne zna)
<Mmike> al' mozes shardati tablicu na 10 datanodeova, i onda neki drek koji se zove 'coordinator' zna di je to i ispljune ti kaj mu treba
<Mmike> navodno :)
<Mmike> pitaj me malo kasnije :)
<dodobas> pitam 
<MmikeDOMA> o, amisu
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> fino se troskova nakupilo u dnevnicama
<ivoks> dobro je putovati u sad i dansku i koreju :)
<ivoks> treba ici u luksemburg
<ivoks> dnevnica je 80 eura
<ivoks> i norveska isto
<ivoks> i svedska
<MmikeDOMA> sam bi krao od drzave :)
<MmikeDOMA> na legalne nacine :)
<dodobas> jos da se sjeca svega :)
<ivoks> nis ja nisam krao
<ivoks> odi ti na veceru u dansku pa ces vidjet
<ivoks> kaj bi trebao, gladovati? :)
<SilverSpace> sve po zakonu
<ivoks> Ujedinjeno Kraljevstvo Velike Britanje i Sj. Irske	
<ivoks> dnevnica za meksiko je ista kao i za mozambik
<ivoks> najmanja moguca
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zakonska-regulativa-3d-pisace/121803.aspx
<SilverSpace> e da 
<BotaniCar|2> Imam instalaciju debiana koja nema xorg.conf datoteku , kako mogu dodati custom rezoluciju ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: napravi xor.conf
<Vjetar> xorg.conf*
<Vjetar> X --configure ili takošta
<Vjetar> poslije je smjesti gdje treba i X-i će je čitati
<BotaniCar|2> nda, prvo sam pitao, onda otisao na wiki .. svasta, samokonfigurirajuci X-i, kamo svijet ide :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: u kujac :)
<Vjetar> :X
<SilverSpace> neznam zasto se meni sad srusio nautilus
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> koji k se desava
<ivoks> pas mi laje
<ivoks> alarmi posvuda
<ivoks> i u uredu mi se upalio alarm
<SilverSpace> koreja ispucala nuklearnu 
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nasli su te! :)
<Vjetar> http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Zdravko-Tomac-Sema-Ke%C3%A7ik.jpg
<Vjetar> ivoks: upali radio
<MmikeDOMA> Vjetar, aj slovo dva
<Vjetar> slovo dva
<Vjetar> MmikeDOMA: ok?
<Vjetar> :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa za alarme te
<MmikeDOMA> sto su rekli na radiju
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|3: re X-i: koji sam sok dozivel kad su sami skuzili drugi monitor, e! :)
<BotaniCar|3> nemre bit' :) Jos reci da ti overlay radi sam po sebi i ja deinstaliram windowse :) 
<BotaniCar|3> (nemoj sad lagati samo da me sjebes!)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|3: reko bi ti kad bi i sam znal :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6tamxTC7Kwc#!
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: North Korean TV announces third nuclear test, Views: 305, Rating: 86.66667%
<BotaniCar|3> vu-hu :) 
<BotaniCar|3> najjace mi je bilo kad sam vidio njihovu sluzbenu izjavu u kojoj kazu 'pa jasno ej da ce nove bojeev glave i sateliti koje cemo lansirati biti upereni na SAD' :) 
<jelly> gdje drugdje
<BotaniCar|3> brijem da im je Obama platio , da bi mogao nastaviti terorizirati gradjane i drzati ih u strahu
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: da ti i ja imamo nuklearku,vjerojatno se ne bi tako otvoreno izrazavali :)
<BotaniCar|3> ok, da ti i ja imamo nuklearku vjerojatno bi gledali kak da vise nikad ne kupujemo struju, ali to je nekaj drugo :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_DA14
<SilverSpace> http://www.emedjimurje.hr/automobilizam/gdje-i-kako-policija-moze-nadzirati-promet-i-zaustavljati-vozace
<BotaniCar|3> Policijski službenici nadziru promet na cestama na temelju praćenja i proučavanja prometne problematike po vremenu i prostoru. !!! Jebote, ovi isto malo prevec gledaju Dr.Who-a
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: jel bi ti presao na ubuntu phone? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pojma, nisam nikad vidio isti u zivo
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, al' bih rado testirao, da :)
<ivoks> bit ce source uskoro, pa ce se moci na vise-manje svaki android telefon
<MmikeDOMA> stavio sam unity na zenin mini laptop - i to tamo radi super
<MmikeDOMA> jos da je touch display, mislim da bi radilo jos vise super
<MmikeDOMA> (i da je maaaaaaaaalcice brzi laptop, ovaj je fakat spor)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kul!
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, da, probat cu svakako!
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/znanost/onima-koji-su-otkrili-tajnu-tamnih-kvadratica
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> kakvih budala na ovoj kugli ima
<BotaniCar|3> :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.ted.com/talks/james_randi.html
<Vjetar> MmikeDOMA: naši nisu rekli ništa, ali preko bare bi mogli
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks ^^ pogledaj samo prvih par minuta (dok ne prica o svojim naocalama)
<Vjetar> ili je ivoks opet tu :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa ce ti bit jasno zasto ima budala :/
<MmikeDOMA> mah, prve 2-3 minute jedva :)
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> ikona za nagios u systrayu je zelena, to jos do sad nisam vidio
<ivoks> sigurno ne radi ispravno!
<BotaniCar|3> hehe, ja sam si neki dan poslozio senzore tak da se sve zeleni, skupilo se napokon godinu dana statistika pa sam mogao definirati 'normalne operativne uvjete' :)
<MmikeDOMA> jelly,  :) :) :)
<MmikeDOMA> pobjegla macka od mene
<MmikeDOMA> onak, JAKO :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: :) pa kaj joj radis
<MmikeDOMA> pojma
<MmikeDOMA> sam se digo i odtrco :)
<hbogner_> MmikeDOMA, plinovi bjeze iz tebe, zato je pobjegla macka
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> nisam se usro jos jutros :)
<MmikeDOMA> mogo bi sad :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak ovo ide http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pisupply/pi-supply-intelligent-power-switch-for-raspberry-p
<SilverSpace> ti si nesto za cubeb... 
<MmikeDOMA> ovaj postgres-xc je mega kompliciran
<MmikeDOMA> i onda sugeriraju pacemaker povrh svega :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: cubieboard vec ima power button
<SilverSpace> jelly: da znam hebeni Rpi nema pa ga moram istekati iz struje
<SilverSpace> u biti kad gledam i ne treba mi ovo kad je Rpi non stop upaljen kod mene
<dodobas> probao netko ? http://pamusb.org/
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, mi moze USB-key i dalje sluziti svojoj originalnoj svrsi,ili je dediciran za 'kljuc' ?
<dodobas> pojma...
<BotaniCar|2> odi proc, sad moram citati dokumentaciju :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: pa kazem 'probao netko' a ne 'wow super je, pitaj me sto zelis, sve znam'
<BotaniCar|2> dao sam ti pol sata, nadao sams e da si *ti* probao :)
<dodobas> lol
<hbogner> aaaargh, ubi me excel u pojam, al moram u njemu neki template slozit
<hbogner> grrrr
<hbogner> ms office je toooooliko glup da na footer nemozes staviti border
<hbogner> ili sam ja glup pa to neznam napravit
<hbogner> heboga pas, pa napravit cu sliku linije i ubacit ju kad evc nece ovako
<hbogner> de3bil
<dodobas> hbogner: rekao bih ti udahni... ali vec i ovako previse puses :)
<hbogner> dodobas, trazim po netu tu opciju vec 15-30 minuta, ali neeeee
<hbogner> ko ga jebe, nacrtao liniju u gimpu i embedao sliku
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: ovo? http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/57416-adding-border-footer-spreadsheet.html
<hbogner> BotaniCar, samo kaj footer moze bit max 255 znakova sto je sranje jer imam jos texta
<BotaniCar|2> Onda si lose isplanirao header/footer
<BotaniCar|2> footer veci od 255 znakova je u najmanju ruku indiskretan
<hbogner> podatci o firmi su u footeru
<BotaniCar|2> Mozes eventualno tu sliku s crtom staviti kao footer background, a unutra taj tekst, i skrojiti sliku tako da bude oko teksta.
<BotaniCar|2> Podaci o firmi u footeru ? :)))))
<hbogner> ma stavio sliku linije, ostalo je ok
<hbogner> BotaniCar, racuni u excelu :D
<hbogner> registriran kod, mb, oib, ...
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: takvim podacima nije tamo mjesto, ako vec nemas kamo drugdje s njima, skroji tako da stane
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nego gdje?
<BotaniCar|2> Velim, legitimno je reci da nemas kamo drugdje s njima, onda prekroji da stane. Ili ravnomjerno raspodjeli i na header i na footer
<hbogner> jesi mozda gledao racune of firmi kako izgledaju?
<BotaniCar|2> i,cek, regkod, oib i MB ne stanu u 255 znakova ?
<BotaniCar|2> "of firmi" ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, underscore nestane 
<hbogner> *of=od
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: nisam poslovao s ni jednom koja racune izdaje iz exela, na zalost
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ne seri
<BotaniCar|2> nemoj misliti da te jebem, pricamo. 
<hbogner> sve firme cije racuen imam imaju podatke o firmi u footeru
<BotaniCar|2> je, ali nisu radjeni u exelu. Nego, ti moras ove podatke nagurati unutra http://www.brezni.hr/pub/informacije/opce-informacije/obvezni-podaci-sadraj-r1-racuna ? 
<hbogner> pero peric doo registriran kod trgovackog drustav u zagrebu opod brojem mb:123456789 oib12345678901, temeljni kapital xx.xxx,xx kn uplacen u cjelosti kod te i te banke zagreb
<hbogner> to je vec 175
<hbogner> ako stavim liniju underscorea onda to zapuni 255 znakova
<BotaniCar|2> OK, onda probaj ovako, u footeru nacrtaj (drawing tool) textbox, njemu mozes drugacije parametrizirati postavke i nemas limit, unesi sve sto moras unutra i odradi peglanje da to lijepo izgleda (ovo ce ti ujedno omoguciti bolji border)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa bolje za sad u excelu nego wordu
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: u stvari je isto, oboje je zakurac :)
<BotaniCar|2> velim, ja bi to s nacrtanim textboxom, drugog se nacina ne mogu sjetiti
<BotaniCar|2> E,da, ili ovako: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-steps-to-beating-excels-character-limit-for-headers-and-footers/1378
<BotaniCar|2> ovo je jos bolje
<hbogner> ma ovo sa slikom radi, ko ih hebe dalje
 * hbogner chills out
<dodobas> hbogner: sto nije lakse napraviti memorandum.... pa onda printati ? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, je, sl kosta :D
<hbogner> rekli mi napraviovo
<dodobas> pa da... 'rekli mi...' :)
<hbogner> tj, mene je jeftinije platit da se zajebavam s tim nego da oplate par stotina papira, to je njihvo misljenje
<BotaniCar|2> Moramo poraditi na tvojoj cijeni ! :) 
<jelly> hoce rec, napravi writer/word template sa sadrzajem memoranduma i tuci po tome
<jelly> ljudi su printali takve stvari iz templatea jos u DOSu
<jelly> ili isprintaj parsto praznih papira s tim, et voila, memorandumi
<hbogner> BotaniCar, moramo :D
<jelly> mmm, krafne + crna kava
<BotaniCar|2> fasnicka dijeta, jelly ? :D
<dodobas> cek, jel se danas ono jedu krafne ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: izgleda
 * jelly se suzdrzao i maznuo samo dvije
 * weshmashian mora ili ic kupit krafne il' ih naucit delat
<SilverSpace> upravo i ja dvije
 * SilverSpace je stovatelj openwrt_a ... obozavam gaaaaaa
<jelly> stavi si ga na desktop ak ti je tak dobar!
<dodobas> jelly: bude... cim netko porta ubuntu-unity na openwrt :)
<jelly> ubuntiy
<jelly> ubunity!
<dodobas> ubuntity ?
<weshmashian> mutiny!
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> bicevanja ce nastaviti sve dok se moral ne poboljsa
<SilverSpace> jelly: fakat svasta se da nagurati u router openwrt ima paketa koliko hoces 
<jelly> pa, to je distra ko distra
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ljinux
<jelly> samo je slozena da radi kak spada i sa iznimnim ogranicenjima velicine
<jelly> eh, t-mobile... "Ujedno dužni smo napomenuti kako je trenutno internim odlukama definirano kako će prikaz, odnosno razdvajanje brojeva biti prikazano decimalnom točkom, a ne zarezom."
<jelly> (iz odgovora na upit zašto iznose u kunama na webu pišu s točkom)
<hbogner> cek decimalni separator ili separator tisucica?
<jelly> decimalni.
<hbogner> zato jer im softver radi sa tockom :D
<jelly> da, i?
<hbogner> paneznaju kaj bi s tim, laks eim donjeti akt
<jelly> web je frontend... output može biti kakav god hoćeš
<SilverSpace> jelly: do nedavno i u vipu je bila tocka 
<SilverSpace> metnuli su sad zarez
<jelly> al decimalna točka mi je manje bitna... veći je problem bio što je pisalo .8 umjesto .80 za lipe "Ukupan iznos računa 151.8 [...] Iznos: 151.8"
<SilverSpace> na racunu 
<SilverSpace> aha
<jelly> PBZ netbanking otkad ga imam, 12 godina valjda, koristi ispravan, legalni decimalni separator
<jelly> đubrad ne da upisati iznos 151.80 s točkom, pa mi ove gluposti od t-mobilea otežavaju copy-paste
<hbogner> ja sam zagovornik . kao decimalnog separatora i pizdim na nase genijalce koji su odlucili da je odjednom zarez separator
<hbogner> mene su ucili tocka i na to sam navikao
<hbogner> a da ne govorim da u CAD okruzenje to isto stoji, tocka je decimalni separator
<hbogner> i nasi moraaaaju bit specijalni
<hbogner> fuj
<jelly> odjednom?  I u jugi je za novce bio zarez
<Mmike> dreksit
<hbogner> ja se sjecam . kao decimalnog za brojeve, za novce se nesjecam
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.incredibox.com/?music=511A59E6A56A5
<Mmike> http://www.hfhs.hr/hr/izdvojeno/ivan-rako-nakon-svakog-putovanja-potpuniji-sam-covjek-3071
<jelly> 140kg? Uf, nisam ga davno vidio
<dodobas> ajmo testići da mogu doma...
<Mmike> jelly, da, mrcina je
<Mmike> velim make -j6
<Mmike> i ovaj makea
<Mmike> velim make install
<Mmike> i ovaj ga kompajlira vec pol sata
<hbogner> Mmike, tako ja cekam da se ovo moje isprinta vec sat vremena
<hbogner> 600dpi printa spooooroo
<hbogner> tek je na pola
<hbogner> jos 9 stranica, kmeee
<ivoks> You have one of the top 10% most viewed LinkedIn profiles for 2012 in Croatia. 
<ivoks> yay :)
<jelly> Mmike: da nije ko kernel, moduli posebno
<SilverSpace> maskare maskare udjelite mi dar i stjerajte me van
<SilverSpace> Optima Telekom je predstecajem
<SilverSpace> lol -4^(1/4)
<SilverSpace> jednadzba upisati u google
<jelly> jes htio (-4)^(1/4) mozda?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne bas ovako -4^(1/4)
<SilverSpace> pazi rezultate pretrage 
<SilverSpace> samo za odrasle
<jelly> ahaaa to uopce nisam gledao
<jelly-home> huh, links ima noname kineske android mobitele
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-13
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> i tu
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> jel koristi tko 'slony' ? Valja to kaj ?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jesu mobiteli jeftini i dobri, ili ni jedno ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ping!  ( slony za replikaciju ? )
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj ti je to slony ??
<BotaniCar|2> Nekakav master-slave replikator za postgres. Dobio sam sumnjivu preporuku, site izgleda u redu, reko' da pitam i majstore odze prije nego krenem testirati
<SilverSpace> super to bi ja http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/querty-rubikova-kocka/121829.aspx
<SilverSpace> bjelo govno i dalje pada, a danas sam ja na redu pokupiti netjaka iz vrtica
<BotaniCar|2> Mogu kak reci rsyncu da timestamp-a unose u logu ? Koristim '--log-file=/putanja/do/datoteke.log' , kaj jos ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kaj ti treba?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imam sad baze na 20 servera, i bekapiram to , sad bi uz bekape htio i nekakav failover ako mi se neki od tih 20 servera skrsi, da failover server uskoci. Ako sve razumijem kako treba, treba mi master server, slave server, replikacijski mehanizam i mehanizam koji ce reci 'ok, master je pao, switchaj na slave'
<BotaniCar|2> El moze slony dio toga, i jel dobar ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Odnosno, kaj bi ti preporucio ?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> i nije dobar :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fala ! :) 
<Mmike> slony je trigger based replikacija koja je prastara i koja ne radi bas super
<Mmike> ako ti treba takvo sto, uzmi ruby-rep
<Mmike> iako, za ovo sto opisujes, to ti ne treba
<BotaniCar|2> nisam siguran kaj mi treba. 
<Mmike> postgres 9 ima replikaciju u sebi
<Mmike> s njim slozi master-slave
<Mmike> a za failover, well, tush se izgnjavit
<BotaniCar|2> ocekujem :) 
<BotaniCar|2> cuj, vec da to i rucno radim, a imam failover - otisao sam korak dalje nego da nemam failover :) 
<BotaniCar|2> opet mi je brze nego DB restore
<Mmike> guglaj
<Mmike> postgres je tu vrlo izdrkan
<Mmike> ideja je da kad master umre, slave to skuzi, i postavi se da je master
<BotaniCar|2> tak i bu, samo sam htio misljenje eksperta za gotovo rjesenje i jel opce ispravno trazim
<Mmike> a sad 'postavi se da je master' znaci svasta
<BotaniCar|2> da
<BotaniCar|2> ok, odem citati, thx jso jednom
<Mmike> mosh imat haproxyje ispred, recimo
<Mmike> i onda haproxyji mogu provjeravat sto se desava sa kojim strojem i sami napravit 'failover' u slucaju sranja
<BotaniCar|2> :) imam u cijeloj skalameriji i sad prevec proxyanja ovih i onih vrsta, probati cu sto jednostavniji setup za pocetak 
<Mmike> haproxy provjerava neki resurs, ovisno o tome kako provjera zavrsi, pokrenes skriptu koja napravi sto hoces
<Mmike> nema jednostavno :/
<Mmike> prouci corosync
<Mmike> ili hartbeat
<BotaniCar|2> znam da nema jednostavno, dobro sam se izrazio s 'sto jednostavnije' :) 
<Mmike> s mysqlom je to 101 put jednostavnije
<BotaniCar|2> ali je zdrkan na 102 druga nacina (citam misli)
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> btw, 20 postgres servera, pa kaj radis ti? :)
<Mmike> ili to znaci '20 virtualki, na svakoj postgres'? :)
<BotaniCar|2> imam robusnu infrastrukturu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ne , nisu neke high-load zvjeri :) 
<Mmike> jer, ako je ovo drugo, mozda bi bio sretniji da imas jednu kutiju s postgresom i u njemu sve te baze
<BotaniCar|2> 3 infrastrukture razlicitih namjena, svaka po 6 standalone  postgres bazica
<BotaniCar|2> radim na tome da se to objedini u jednu kistru,ali me dizajneri jebu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jedno po jedno
<BotaniCar|2> erm, arhitekti, kako sam ih samo mogao nazvati dizajnerima
<BotaniCar|2> kak je lijepo rsyncati kante koje su na istom 1Gb switchu :) 
<SilverSpace> vidi joj se u ocima da vec ima spaljeni mozak http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/7cc9d63598bf0a073e3d30021e491a0d
<ivoks> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/v/222615_4498163927711_2052417532_n.jpg?oh=42c00259b84d48e7e610738db4b92e9f&oe=511BD50B&__gda__=1360842398_b1d503f76596a7df815233e0fbc152dc
<ivoks> lidl
<ivoks> lik kupio krumpire od 5kg
<ivoks> dobio unutra kamen od 0,6kg
<BotaniCar|2> jebeno :D
<SilverSpace> da nis cudno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ahaha :)
<Mmike> jel' vratio kamen? :)
<Mmike> kosim hicem? :)
<ivoks> opet price o islandu po facebooku :)
<ivoks> 'island se izvukao, zasto mi ne mozemo?' :)
<ivoks> da se bar island izvukao... :D
<Mmike> pa, island se je izvukao
<Mmike> jedino, island ima stanovnika k'o 2-3 mamutice :)
<Mmike> i 90% tih zivi u glavnom gradu  :)
<Mmike> nas ima 4M, i mahom smo neobrazovani ignoranti 
<ivoks> iz cega se island izvukao? :D
<ivoks> GDP im je na razini 2005. :D
<ivoks> i raste ko puz
<ivoks> vladine obveznice gube vrijednost ko sumanute
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ali im BDP raste, i nisu nikom duzni. Ja bi radije kontinuiran stalni rast, nego skokovito divljanje 
<ivoks> pa mi bolje stojimo od islanda
<BotaniCar|2> di mi bolje stojimo ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: nisu nikome duzni? :D
<Mmike> je je, stojimo bolje :)
<ivoks> o cem vi pricate, isss
<BotaniCar|2> Pogle prosjecnu placu i cijenu kruha :)
<Mmike> o cem ti pricas :)
<Mmike> o nekim cudnim mjerama i parametrima :)
<ivoks> pa govorim ti da je u islandu stanje losije nego si ekipa percipira
<Mmike> kakav BDP, sto te snaslo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da brojeve
<ivoks> daj
<Mmike> da, nije
<Mmike> pricaj s ljudima s islanda, pa vidi
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks, pustimo sve drugo:pogle prosjecnu placu i cijenu kruha tu i tamo
<ivoks> pa pricaj da, 1/3 se zeli iseliti
<Mmike> izvukli su se iz dugova
<ivoks> nisu
<Mmike> tuzili ih, engleska i koja jos, pa su ih odjebali
<ivoks> svaki islandjanin je duzzan ko 1000 hrvata
<Mmike> ivoks ima neki paralelni internet :)
<ivoks> to nema veze s njihovim dugovima
<ivoks> dugovi icesavea su mali
<ivoks> nebitni
<ivoks> u odnosu na sve za sto se island zaduzio
<ivoks> pa jebte, duzni su farskim otocima
<ivoks> farskim otocima!
<ivoks> oni su im posudjivali
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/iceland/external-debt
<ivoks> njihov vanjski dug eksponencijalno raste
<ivoks> jer nista ne rade
<ivoks> ne proizvode nis, ribu samo, pa cak ni to
<BotaniCar|2> i dalje ne kuzim sto zelis reci. Imaju rast BDP-a , njihov gradjanin od place moze kupiti hranu, cini mi se da im je daleko bolje nego tu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: njihovi gradjani posudjuje enormne iznose da bi kupili hranu
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: mi posudjujemo za auta, skijanja, kuce
<ivoks> oni posudjuju za hranu
<ivoks> doslovno
 * Mmike lols
<ivoks> External debt: $124.5 billion (30 June 2011) 
<ivoks> $3.073 billion (2002 est.)
<ivoks> znas kaj je 125 milijardi dolara duga?
<ivoks> za zemlju velicine splita
<ivoks> http://www.indexmundi.com/g/g.aspx?c=ic&v=94
<Mmike> ivoks, ti fakat mislis da ce oni to nekome vracati? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ti fakat mislis da nece?
<ivoks> tj., da preformuliram
<ivoks> toliko su jadni i ne rade nista, da ce ih iz sazaljenja pustiti
<ivoks> oni nista ne proizvode
 * Mmike lols again
<ivoks> sjebala ih je ekonomija u kojoj su sve bacili u banke
<ivoks> bili su eldorado za bankarske muljaze
<ivoks> i to im je sad propalo
<ivoks> sad mogu opet ribarit
<BotaniCar|2> Nekak mislim, i nadam se , da se varas. Bu'mo vidjeli 
<Mmike> neinformiran je
<Mmike> pa onda prica cudne stvari
<ivoks> pa i ja se nadam da se varam, ali ekipa brije ako si misle island uzeti kao primjer
<ivoks> neinformiran?
<Mmike> ivoks, aj mi reci drzavu u svijetu koja nema duga?
<Mmike> tj, kojoj su duzni vise no sto je ona sama duzna drugima
<ivoks> Mmike: svi imaju dug
<Mmike> island je ok primjer
<ivoks> to uopce nije bitno
<Mmike> da nasa vlada ima muda, mogla bi slijediti taj primjer
<Mmike> samo, velim, svi zaboravljaju da island ima jedva 300k stanovnika
<ivoks> Mmike: ali island nije rekao da nece vracati dug
<Mmike> to je jako bitno
<ivoks> island je rekao da nece vracati dug ICESAVEA
<ivoks> jedne jedine banke
<Mmike> jer je taj 'dug' bezpredmetan
<Mmike> jer, svi ga imaju
<Mmike> nema da nema duga :)
<Mmike> i kome ga vracas onda, kad je ovaj drugi duzan isto tebi nazad?
<ivoks> jel ti slusas uopce?
<Mmike> bez smisla
<Mmike> ma ne slusam
<Mmike> neda mi se
 * Mmike ce radije s ivoksom rantati o tome kako je pacemaker drek
<ivoks> island je rekao icesave je bio vlastiti entitet u velikoj britaniji i nizozemskoj
<ivoks> boli nas kurac za njihove dugove
<SilverSpace> koga briga za Island :)
<ivoks> to je kao da krepa vlasnik zagrabacke banke i talijani vele 'boli nas kurac za zagrebacku banku, to je poslovnisubjekt u hravtskoj'
<ivoks> i bili bi u pravu
<ivoks> ali to ne znaci da italija, kao drzava, nema svoj dug i svoje probleme
<SilverSpace> kad ce koreja roknuti atomsku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prvo mora doci crni papa!
<ivoks> Mmike: meni se cini kako si ti neinofrmiran ;)
<ivoks> pa ti razni novinarcici mogu prodavati price
<BotaniCar|2> slozit cemo se da smo svi lose informirani, pitanje je tko je dezinformiran :) 
<ivoks> u 2010. duplo vise ljudi je napustilo island nego se uselilo
<ivoks> 2010. island je zabiljezio najvecu emigraciju od 1887.
<ivoks> 2000 ljudi je otislo u poljsku
<ivoks> to je vise nego je hrvata otislo u njemacku :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam, pacemaker je los i komplikovan! :)
<SilverSpace> znate onu "ako ne citas novine onda si neinformiran, a ko ih pak citas onda si krivo informiran. 
<SilverSpace> dode ti na isto :)
<Mmike> kak jadan snijeg pada vani
<ivoks> SilverSpace: moji podaci su od islandkog drzavnog zavoda za statistiku
<ivoks> ne od novinara koji vide jedan graf i onda svrsavaju
<SilverSpace> Slovak Tomas potpisao za Medveščak
<Mmike> nije ovo lako, sam da znate :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nista nije lako :)
<Mmike> lako je jest kad je fino! :)
<SilverSpace> mesina :)
<SilverSpace> gledam jucer glupana kak daje izjavu u vezi ovoga http://www.jutarnji.hr/cedevita--kazna-tomasu-je-prevelika/1084871/
<SilverSpace> kao krivi su organizatori kaj nisu glupog tomasa redari sprijecili da uleti na tribine 
<SilverSpace> sad bi tok konja kaj je dao takvu izjau trebalo kaznit koji glupan 
<Mmike> znas kaj bi trebalo?
<Mmike> da dodju vanzemaljci
<Mmike> ja mislim da bi to bilo super
<Mmike> i da nismo u simulaciji, siguran sam da bi dosli
<Mmike> prije ili kasnije
<Mmike> ovak... vjerojatno ih nit nema :/
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: :))
<SilverSpace> kaj ti opet crko amis
<dodobas> yelooo
<SilverSpace> kaj sam reko crko mu amis :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: macke mu pregrizle kablove... opet
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi ti uspio sto sloziti na openwrt
<SilverSpace> dodobas: macka ili macak :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nisam imao vremena...
<SilverSpace> pa kaj radis :) 
<SilverSpace> ode srot u kujac do kraja http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/gospodarstvo/243108/HGspot-se-prodaje-za-560-tisuca-kuna.html#.URtofD7gEUQ
<Mmike> ne, smrzava mi se komp
<Mmike> kad krenem kompajlirat wine :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel na ovaj nexus prvo dolazi ubuntu phone http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3935
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nemam ti vremena niti napisati sto radim :)
<Mmike> kak da, u kontinuitetu, citam dmesg
<Mmike> tj ringbuffer
<jelly> pitaj klogd kak to radi
<Mmike> nemam tog :)
<jelly> onaj kamen lici na krumpir, nije cudno da je prosao kroz sito
<Mmike> ivoks, !
<Mmike> ivoks, zvala me trojica sad da im nisam racun ispostavio i da bi mi oni platili i da koji mi je kufer! :)
<ivoks> zna se i meni desit
<Mmike> steta sto su cifre simbolicne :) al' bas kul
<Mmike> jelly, netconsole!
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/861384_149357325223516_903146814_o.jpg
<ivoks> blidinje :D
<ivoks> 2008.
<ivoks> svaki islandjanin je dugovao preko 1,5 milijun kuna
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili 1000% BDP-a
<jelly> osobno?
<ivoks> pa drzava, da
<ivoks> zato se i sele van
<ivoks> jedino je luksemburg gori od njih
<ivoks> 'gori'
<ivoks> oni posalju jednu posiljku celika i rijese svoj dug
<ivoks> a island, koji ne radi nista, osim sto je mesetario s bankama do 2007., sta ce oni
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Iceland_Export_Treemap.jpg
<ivoks> tesko ce ribom nadoknaditi taj minus :)
<ivoks> sta mislite sto mi najvise izvozimo?
<ivoks> fakat je smijesno da smo najbolje ekonomske pokazatelje imali za vrijeme kosorice
<ivoks> izvoz je bio najvisi u 2011.
<ivoks> uvoz je bio najmanji u 2011.
<ivoks> bdp je imao tendenciju rasta
<ivoks> vanjski dug je vise-manje stagnirao
<dodobas> statistika je proizvod statistike
<dodobas> nema u tome puno istine
<ivoks> statistika moze biti pokazatelj buducnosti
<dodobas> *moze*
<ivoks> naslov:
<ivoks> Ispod Tihog oceana formira se supervulkan koji bi mogao uništiti život
<ivoks> tekst:
<ivoks> Naime, na dubini od 2.900 kilometara ispod Tihog oceana, na granici između Zemljinog kamenog plašta i tekuće jezgre, nakupljaju se i sudaraju mase koje bi, prema nekim procjenama, za 100 milijuna godina mogle biti uzrok erupcije supervulkana. Ta erupcija bi, smatraju znanstvenici, mogla ozbiljno zaprijetiti životu na Zemlji. 
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/01/Tree_map_export_2009_Croatia.jpeg/220px-Tree_map_export_2009_Croatia.jpeg
<ivoks> 9% nesvrstane transakcije
<ivoks> iliti kriminal :)
<Mmike> ~$ nc -l -p 30000 -u
<Mmike> [ 7524.042460] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<Mmike> ta-dah!
<Mmike> works at advertised
<obruT> dodobas: sto bi se reklo, "laz, prokleta laz, statistika"
<dodobas> obruT: i to je statistika :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOL8ncpxFRw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Nek se čuje i naš glas (Krsto Papić, 1971), Views: 9489, Rating: 98.297872%
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> i novi ubuntu ce imati stari wine
<Mmike> o srca ti
<jelly> stari?
<BotaniCar> trolol: http://www.telegraf.rs/hi-tech/542824-susret-sa-buducnoscu-napravljen-prvi-providni-mobilni-telefon-na-svetu-video
<Mmike> 1.4
<Mmike> 1.5 je zadnji
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nije release
 * Mmike konj
<jelly> Mmike: wine development tree izdaje novu verziju svaka dva tjedna
<jelly> to nemres imat u distri... odi na winehq.com -> download -> nadji svoju distri
<jelly> buciju.  za ubuntu ima PPA repozitorij
<Mmike> ma treba mi popatchirani 
<ivoks> nabijem ti django
<jelly> django unchained
<dodobas> ivoks: que paso doble ?
 * jelly nije znao da su snimili Die Hard 5
<ivoks> hocu omoguciti logging
<jelly> ola muchacho tango italiano
<ivoks> ono, samo da vidim dokle jeLOG.debug("ANTE")
<ivoks> er.. progutao slova
<ivoks> LOG.debug("ANTE")
<ivoks> easy peasy
<ivoks> al ne... nece
<dodobas> ivoks: ovisi kako si definirao logging... od djanga 1.3 imas u settingsima 
<ivoks> postavio sam handler na file
<dodobas> LOGGING
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks>         'version': 1,
<ivoks>         'disable_existing_loggers': True,
<ivoks>         'handlers': {
<ivoks>             'file': {
<ivoks> bla bla
<dodobas> ivoks: pejstbinaj to negdje
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/WQDqg236
<dodobas> ivoks: samo tren... 
<dodobas> ivoks: ok... ali kako se zove tvoj logger?
<dodobas> ako mu nisi dao ime... onda se poruke zavrsavaju u root loggeru
<ivoks> glanceclient
<ivoks> a kako definiram root logger?
<ivoks> isto kao i bilo koji drugi?
<dodobas> da...
<dodobas> samo sto je u nivou iznad
<dodobas> dakle ne loggers dict
<dodobas> mislim da bi trebao definirati 'level': 'DEBUG', za taj logger
<ivoks> jebote django, zakomplicirali tako jednostavnu stvar :)
<ivoks> level u logger?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> ivoks: production ready :) 
<ivoks> dodobas: :*
<dodobas> dakle samo level ? :)
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> crko mi disk
<jelly> djubre, jel bar pod garancijom
<SilverSpace> ma nije 
<SilverSpace> 500G
<SilverSpace> ali mi otislo sve kaj sam cuvao na njemu 
<SilverSpace> bas nikakvog zivota ne daje
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TP-AVdI31eM
<datase> Mmike: Title: Tako mi mlijeka u prahu!, Views: 5091, Rating: 93.33333%
<ivoks> http://www.sibenik.in/addons/gallery/index.php?fgallID=488
<ivoks> maskare na murteru
<jelly> stotinu mu dobosa darkvuda
<BotaniCar> Karamba i karambita !
<jelly> sive lubanje siloooom
<jelly> ček
<SilverSpace> Toro di ti držiš svoju pamet
<BotaniCar> LOL ! 
 * jelly ne zna koji je crtić imao LOL
<jelly> puf pant
<obruT> SilverSpace: "Toro, mogu li vidjeti tvoju pamet" ... pljas .... "Ne mozes" :)
<jelly> kad se male ruke slože http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9wl0Oi__zvM/UHveO5ynX1I/AAAAAAAACO8/J0phqXMD4GM/s1600/hand+spiral.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) Toro nabubrila ti tvoja pamet :)
<SilverSpace> zakon crtic
<SilverSpace> toro i poncho
<dodobas> najbolji ikad...
<jelly> sajonara, prekrasni cv'jete...
<jelly> tebe volim rado *A-CA*
<SilverSpace>  japanska﻿ buba to sam ja, učim karate asa asa
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVzBF73ings
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Toro i Pončo - Never on Thirsty, Views: 38480, Rating: 96.0%
<Mmike> weshmashian, koji si ti konj :)))))))))
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> lol i konj se rimuje
<weshmashian> Mmike: :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: a jesam, kaj sad :) barem nisam nis strgal :D
<Mmike> konj si zbog 'threat or promise' :)
<Mmike> ovo drugo, ignore, nikakav bed :)
<Mmike> taj cijeli cluster je i tak razbrljavljen jer ovi svako malo imaju ideje sto bi di bi kako bi
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtD1EaIEpV4
<datase> ivoks: Title: Owl Gets Stuck Inside Car Grill -Florida, Views: 1217, Rating: 100.0%
<weshmashian> Mmike: a, to, to mi je standardno pitanje bilo nekad davno :)
<SilverSpace> 09:27:55
<SilverSpace> od kuda terminal vuce vrijeme
<SilverSpace> aha skuzio od tada mi je ostao pokrenut 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel ovo samo meni ne daju...? PING mail.min-kulture.hr (195.29.243.210) 56(84) bytes of data.
<weshmashian> jelly: nece ni meni
<jelly> 27 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 26022ms
<jelly> mislim ne treba mi ping, treba mi port 25, al to isto ne radi
<weshmashian> "mailove primamo samo tokom radnog vremena - 08-16h" :)
<jelly> a tak zgleda
<rut_> ni meni nece .. al zato maila.min-kulture.hr za razliku od mail 
<rut_> radi
<jelly> fakat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako skrolati u tmux 
<Mmike> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/fa281d37aaa00d34012076c4f613c826
<Mmike> kakve budale
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis - skrolati?
<SilverSpace> kad tmux otvorim u terminalu ne mogu skrolati 
<SilverSpace> hm bemti 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onako kako u irssi pageup i pagedown
<Mmike> ctrl-up ctrl-down?
<jelly> Mmike: kaj, ti mislis da ona isto nije glumica i da cijela stvar nije rezirana
<Mmike> jelly, touche :)
<Mmike> iako, brijem da nije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne ide
<SilverSpace> cek pitat cu google
<SilverSpace> zna google
<SilverSpace> ctrl-b pa onda pageup
<SilverSpace> fuck kak se sad vratiti
<hbogner> Vileni prijavi se na mum obavezno
<hbogner> Budi u iducih 150
<hbogner> Kazu da svi registrirani dobivaju routerboard
<hbogner> Upravo dobio mail
<hbogner> Odoh sad dalje. Pozdrav.
<SilverSpace> aha moze se dodati i mouse mod u .tmux.conf
<SilverSpace> yep sad radi i kotacic na misu
<Mmike> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx :)
<SilverSpace> :) hebga kad ti nesto zatreba sve se nade
<SilverSpace> set -g mouse-select-pane on
<SilverSpace> ups 
<SilverSpace> krivi prozor
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dobar taj gugl, svasta zna, jeld? :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos sam si namjestio da mi nije C-b nego mi je C-a 
<ivan_> bok svima
<Guest95094> jel netko mozda zna kako instaliram wicd iz sourca
<Guest95094> ne radi mi network manager
<Guest95094> nece spojiti nikako a nisam uspio popraviti po guideovima sa foruma
<dodobas> zasto ne iz repozitorija ?
<Guest95094> zato sto se ne mogu spojiti na net
<Guest95094> na windowsima sam sada
<Guest95094> cuo sam da je nesto cest taj bug sa ath9 driverima
<dodobas> da bi instalirao iz sourca... opet moras nekako skinuti sve dependencije...
<Guest95094> ali imam i drugu antenu koja koristi rtl8187 i poet nece
<Guest95094> opet*
<Guest95094> a nista snaci cu se onda nekako kad se budem mogao spojiti sa zicom
<SilverSpace> nemoguce da network manager neradi
<Guest95094> radi ali nece spojiti na nista
<SilverSpace> koja verzija ubuntu
<Guest95094> kao spaja ali ne ide nikako
<Guest95094> 10.10
<Guest95094> blackbuntu
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> hm jesi probao sa live cd_a 
<Guest95094> imao sam ubuntu 12.04 ali volim gnome 2 koristiti a tamo je sav izbugiran
<Guest95094> da
<Guest95094> ne radi
<Guest95094> vec 3-4 dana sam trazio po forumima i valjda je network manager nekompaktibilan sa tim kernelom
<Guest95094> a ne mogu updateat kad nemam zicu
<Guest95094> a navodno sa wicd-om nema problema pa sam tako pokusao
<SilverSpace> eh ne bi ti onda znao
<Guest95094> ali nisam bas vjest u instaliranju iz sourca
<Guest95094> a nista onda
<SilverSpace> imas u svakom uputctvo
<jelly-home> Guest95094: u ubuntu mozes upisati recimo "sudo apt-get --print-uris install wicd", i dobijes linkove za sve pakete koji bi isti poskidao
<Guest95094> ok hvala
<jelly-home> Guest95094: onda s tim popisom odes na windowse i downloadas rucno
<Guest95094> kad dodjem kuci s faksa i imam svoj net onda cu na zicu
<Guest95094> trenutno od susjeda posudjujem pa...nemogu na zicu ;)
<SilverSpace> ali ako nema neta nemoze ni iz soursea
<jelly-home> sad... ako je problem u driveru, ne znam kako ce promjena frontenda pomoc, al ajde
<Guest95094> hvala
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/vozacica-rotor-usla-suprotnom-smjeru-clanak-509970
<SilverSpace> kak kak
<jelly-home> leve iti ne
<SilverSpace> kaj se ja cudim tome ja sam dva puta tko naletio jednom kao suvozac kad su tek poceli rotore raditi moja frendica umjesto da ide u kruzni otisla ljevo u ulicu
<SilverSpace> drugi puta zenska nam tak uletila ljevo umjesto u kruzni
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan moj sused bi na to rekel... a kaj mores :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili rjesenje za sve Jebiga
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jel mi ti cuvas lampe :) 
<SilverSpace> ja sve skoro pripremio jos trebam neki komad dobrog drveta
<rut> jel tko ovdje od prisutnih na H1 ?
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, cuvam naravno :) ... bez brige, tu su mi ispod monitora ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> zapakirane... cekam samo da se javis :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, lampe te cekaju :) ... http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8343/p2130005g.jpg
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> bas su ljepotice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh i ja... ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-14
<dodobas> yeloolololololo
<dodobas> izduvala se guma... opet...
<dodobas> taman na pola puta :)
<ivoks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/HP-Announces-Ubuntu-Management-Component-Pack-for-ProLiant-Servers-328967.shtml
<ivoks> \o/
<Mmike> mrnjau
<dodobas> pa hebemu... upravo isprintao ispite s odgovorima :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: to imaju vec neko vrijeme...?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> The following tools are included in this release: hpsmh, hp-snmp-agents, hp-smh-templates, hponcfg, hp-health, hpacucli and hp-ams # samo hp-ams mi zvuci novo, sve ostalo vec koristimo (ili je bezveze)
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, postoji vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> jelly-home: ovo je druga verzija koja sluzbeno podrzava i ubuntu
<ivoks> hp-ams je za nove proliante
<ivoks> da, server naravno
<ivoks> wrong... :)
<jelly-home> ah, popravili su signature na repozitoriju, ali su strgali deb URL za squeeze
<jelly-home> oh well
<jelly-home> hpacucli:
<jelly-home>   Installed: 8.70-8.0.2-2
<jelly-home>   Candidate: 9.25.2-3.
<jelly-home> ... verzija s tockom na kraju o.O
<jelly-home> er, nope, signature jos uvijek strgan
<jelly-home> http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/MCP/GPG-KEY-MCP ne odgovara za "deb http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/MCP squeeze/9.25 non-free", a ni stari koji su obrisali isto
<jelly-home> eh, naucice za koju godinu :-)
<jelly-home> ivoks: je li repo za precise manje strgan?
<ivoks> budem pogledao za koju minutu
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si ti letio u koreju? preko katara, ili?
<Mmike> te, jel' znas mozda, napamet, neki njihov webshop za elektroniku i racunala i mobitele i sve to?
<ivoks> njemacke
<Mmike> stari hoce da mu se donese externi hard disk, a brijem da nemre to bit tam tak jeftino da se ne isplati tu kupit :)
<ivoks> ne, cijene su iste kao kod nas
<ivoks> ja sam mislio tamo uzeti nesto od samsunga, ali uopce nije jeftinije
<ivoks> u koreji sam vidio tv za 100.000kn
<ivoks> skuplje je tamo nego kod nas
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> jelly-home: precise je potpisan sa 527BC53A2689B887
<vileni_> pa koliko mozes ustediti na necemu sto kosta 460kn kod nas za 500gb? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, ti nemas roditelje s cudnim zahtjevima? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa i ne bas :)
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> blago tebi :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: i taj key koji si dao link je bas taj
<jelly-home> ivoks: dakle, ne gnjavi ak ides instalirati recimo hpacucli?  Ok.
<ivoks> ne, pa znam kaj pricam :)
<jelly-home> znaci da su se za debian prestali truditi
<ivoks> pa... najurili su dobar dio ljudi koji je bio u debian odjelu
<ivoks> Version: 9.2.5.1.5-3.
<ivoks> da, lose :)
<jelly-home> oh well, opet bolje odbilo kojeg drugog vendora
<Mmike> daklem, postgres-xc radi ok kad je promet umjeren i dataset mali :) kad se ima preko 20ak GB distribuiranih podataka, i kad zajasis po tome, onda to vise ne radi 
<Mmike> 20GB je nikakav dataset
<ivoks> Mmike: sad si R&D, popravi :)
<Mmike> :P
<ivoks> All the nodes should be upgraded at the same time.
<jelly-home> single point of upgrade
<ivoks> Global Deadlock detection. As discussed in cluster-hackers mailing list, there's no experience how long it will take to detect it and if it is reasonable compared with simple timeout mechanism.
<ivoks> al dobro ide...
<ivoks> Reeva Steenkamp
<ivoks> ubio ju :/
<ivoks> Država će od Radimira Čačića i Marije Čačić iz Coning Inženjeringa otkupiti 11.976 dionica Croatia Airlinesa za 842.000 kuna.
<ivoks> drko!
<ivoks> ovaj, drj_cro
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> jutar
<ivoks> http://imgur.com/K19gThx
<BotaniCar> Dobar jutar
<ivoks> ak me nes iritira na andoridu, onda su to promjene ikona i imena programa
<ivoks> napravis update i vise ne mozes naci program
<ivoks> i od svih najgori je google
<ivoks> evo, ne mogu vise naci google+
<ivoks> i imam dva messengera
<ivoks> jedan je plavi, drugi je crveni
<ivoks> uz to jos imam i messaging, naravno
<ivoks> aha... crveni messenger je g+ sad
<ivoks> samo kad se pokrene potrebna su jos dva dodatna koraka
<BotaniCar> Meni na jaja ide kaj su napravili s mapiranjem SD kartica, pol toga (programa) sad ne mogu prebaciti na SDcard , a da radi kak treba. 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zato sam ja kupio novi mobitel
<Mmike> pa vise ne razmisljam o tome sto mi je na sdcardu sto nije :)
<ivoks> kaj si uzeo?
<ivoks> konacno... porezna prijava gotova bez stresa i iznenadjenja
<ivoks> 5 godina nakon pokretanja biznisa :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko ti placas knjigovodju?
<Mmike> meni to sve knjigovodja rad
<Mmike> stresa nema, jedino iznenadjenja ponekad banu :)
<Mmike> 5 godina je proslo vec?
<Mmike> jebemti
 * Mmike je prvi racun izdao u travnju 2008me
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> uzeo sam s3 mini
<ivoks> Mmike: pa sve mi knjigovodja radi
<ivoks> samo te sokira kada moras platiti poreza vise nego sto si dvije godine prije uopce zaradio
<ivoks> al ovaj put nema sokova :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak mosh platit vise poreza nego kaj si zaradio?
<Mmike> aha, ti si obrt
<Mmike> kad ces se u d.o.ojit?
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> kad mi plate dugove :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja i pricam o novom mobitelu, na starom mi nije padalo na pamet instalirati softver za mobitel od 3Gb
<ivoks> Mmike: platit vise poreza za 2011. nego li sam zaradio u 2010.
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam kak to za obrt ide, u d.o.ou se to nemre desit
<Mmike> mislim, moze ak si tukac
<ivoks> kak se ne bi moglo desit, jebte
<Mmike> pa evo, gle
<ivoks> u 2010. zaradis 100.000kn
<ivoks> u 2011. zaradis 2 milijona kuna
<Mmike> ok?
<ivoks> i za 2011. platis vise poreza nego si u 2010. zaradio
<Mmike> lol :)
<drj_cro> u doo je jos i gore, izdas racuna za nkn na koje moras odmah platit porez, a taj netko ti nikad ne plati taj rac :)
<Mmike> da, i platis vise nego kaj si u 2008moj zaradio, pogotovo ak si poceo radit na kraju godine :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ma, i tom ima ljeka
<Mmike> osim ako ne trgujes robom
<Mmike> onda je malo teze, rekao bih
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da plativs vise poreza, al' si i vise zaradio
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> pa je i 'red' da platis vise poreza
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto te tu muci?
<ivoks> nis, nisam ocekivao da cu morati *toliko* vise platiti
<Mmike> ja sam, recimo, u 2011 imao krah, pa sam u 2011toj zaradio hrpu manje nego u 2010, a placat sam trebao pausal poreza po 2010
<Mmike> al' onda odes u poreznu, kazes da ocekujes znatno manji promet, kazes koliki bi ti mogao biti, i placas po tome
<Mmike> i platis razliku na kraju
<weshmashian> first world problems... :)
<Mmike> ja sam tak 3-4 mjeseca placao - nista, i jois na kraju imao oko soma kuna pretplate
<Mmike> zato cu sad opet imat masan porez :)
<weshmashian> skuzio sam da mi gnome-shell zdere rama ko blesav nakon 2 tjedna uptime-a
<weshmashian> sredi se na normalu nakon logoff/logon
<ivoks> Mmike: sve to stoji
<ivoks> Mmike: isto tako kada vide da zaradjujes puno vise, nista te ne pitaju nego samo dobijes kuvertu 'od sada cete placati pausal 8 puta vise'
<Mmike> weshmashian, ja imam u KDEu problem da mi nakon 3-4 dana sve postane MEGA usporeno, i kwin i xorg trose fini dio CPUa. Onda samo pokrenem rfactor pod winetom, izadjem van, i sve radi k'o vurica, 3-4 dana :)
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno, tako pise u zakonu o porezu na dobit
<Mmike> 'pausal' se obracunava kao 1/12 iznosa poreza na dobit iz prosle godine
<ivoks> i onda vi nes o unityu pricate
<ivoks>  10:59:19 up 12 days, 23:23,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,02, 0,05
<Mmike> ivoks, unity je funkcionalno neupotrebljiv. plus, rfacotr ne radi pod njim (zbog compostinga). u KDEU radi :) cak i s compostingom (doduse, losije nego bez njega)
<ivoks> u biti, to je rijeseno sa compozingom i nvidia driverom, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, ako si u 2011 imao porez na dobit 12k kuna, onda svaki mjesec u 2012 placas 1000 kuna. Ako ti je dobit u 2012 takva da ti je porez 120k kuna, onda svaki mjescec placas 10k kuna.
<Mmike> i to ti knjigovodja zna, tj, mora znat
<ivoks> znamo to svi mi
<Mmike> ako te 'iznenadi' onda mijenjaj knjigovodju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj da te vise cujem da je unity neupotrebljiv :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, je, tebi, klikteru :) i mojoj baki :)
<ivoks> opet...
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put koristio misa zbog unitya
<Mmike> lazes k'o pas
<Mmike> koristis ga svakodnevno 
<ivoks> a eto na
<Mmike> isto k'o i ja
<ivoks> ne zbog unitya
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti i dalje ne vjerujes sve skoro radim na tipkovnici
<Mmike> super je unity na netbooku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, seres, jer ne radis
<Mmike> isto k'o ni ja
<Mmike> dao bih sve da mogu
<Mmike> al' ne mogu
<SilverSpace> jedino surfam sa misem
<ivoks> mis koristim samo u browseru
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> i u gnomi2 sam ga koristio samo u browseru
<Mmike> no, pustimo vasu nesposobnost da si slozite work enviroment kako spada, pa vam treba doc Unity da vam pokaze da vam mis ne treba :)
<ivoks> sad bi i mi tebi mogli reci da server
<ivoks> seres
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ti srca... skuzio sam da ne mogu napisati studen i seres
<ivoks> uvijek zavrsi student i server
<Mmike> ne serem, jedino di sam misa  koristio u gnomi2 je pgadmin/chrome/tb
<Mmike> hehe
<ivoks> pa tak i ja
<Mmike> tak ja isto: SELECT bla FROM tra JOINT kra
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> chrome i thunderbird
<ivoks> za sta bi koristio misa u unityu?
<Mmike> unity je neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> nemrem dalje pricat o tome
<Mmike> tebi nije
<ivoks> ja te pitam jednostavno pitanje
<Mmike> to k'o da ti ja pricam kak paprika ne valja jer me boli zeludac od nje
<Mmike> a tebi to najbolja stvar na svijetu
<ivoks> nije isto
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma zasto mi se nautilus tako sporo otvara
<Mmike> ivoks, nebi ga koristio
<Mmike> al' nemam svoje shortcute vise
<ivoks> ti tvrdis da ja ne jedem papriku ispravno
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ja tvrdim da ti nemas problem sa paprikom
<Mmike> ja imam
<Mmike> pa ju ne jedem
<ivoks> Mmike: a u kdeu imas svoje shortcute?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, manje vise sve kako sam imao na gnomi
<ivoks> npr?
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-l/d
<Mmike> alt-tab samo u svom d-eu
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+l?
<Mmike> win-1-2-3 za pozicioniranje na odredjeni prozor u desktopu
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ili su l/d lijevo/desno?
<Mmike> lijevo desno
<ivoks> dobro, jos uvijek pokusavam otkriti sto je to tocno sto ne mozes sa unityem :)
<Mmike> recimo, KDE ima ctrl-f1-f2-f3 za direktno prebacivanje na desktope
<Mmike> to nisam iskljucio
<Mmike> iako mi smeta :)
<Mmike> recim, ctrl-f4 :)
 * weshmashian ce morat probat openbox+gnome-session, ovo nema precearno smisla vise
<dodobas> awesome-wm
<ivoks> ctrl+f4?
<ivoks> da te prebaci na 4. workspace?
<Mmike> weshmashian, kde. nazalost. nije tako los kao pred 3-4 godine, i zadrzava iste paradigme 
<ivoks> to mozes sa unityem
<Mmike> ivoks, da
<Mmike> da, ne zelim to :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<weshmashian> Mmike: bum i to probal, sam se trebam sjetit instalirat :)
<ivoks> rekoh, jos nisam vidio nista sto zelis, a da se ne moze
<SilverSpace> eto dosli smo do toga da ti ne ŽELIŠ to
<Mmike> btw, weshmashian , znas da gnome ubrzano radi na 'pluginima' koji ce gnome3 napravit da izgleda isto k'o gnome2 :)
<Mmike> skuzili su da su sjebali :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: problem mi je kaj mi se vise svidja gkt za ui nego qt :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nijesam to znal :)
<ivoks> moze se qt sloziti da izgleda kao gtk
<Mmike> ivoks, sve ono sto sam imao/mogao u gnome2 vise nemam. ak nismo 1001 put pricali o tome :)
<Mmike> i meni je gtk bolji, da
<Mmike> ivoks, moze, u teoriji :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nema svih onih silnih trakica, da
<Mmike> u praksi to ne izgleda nikako
<ivoks> iskreno, uz tako male ekrane, moras biti jebeni mazohist da si zelis zadrzati te trakice
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nema nit toga. Ima neupotrebljivi i spori dash. Ima debilodidno glupi hud. I sve je to ok, da to mosh ugasit, i vratit nazad na kak je bilo. Al' nemres.
<SilverSpace> ides http://www.jutarnji.hr/slavnog-juznoafricki-paraolimpijac-oscar-pistorius-priveden-zbog-sumnje-da-je-pistoljem-ubio-svoju-djevojku--/1085159/
<ivoks> pa hud ne moras koristiti
<Mmike> ivoks, da, unity je kul na 1024x600
<Mmike> i samo jedan workspace
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto je hud debiloidno glupi
<Mmike> jos da je touch ekran, bilo bi izvrsno
<ivoks> meni je lakse stinusti alt, upisati init i spojiti se na svoj vpn
<Mmike> al' na 1920x1200 unity nema smisla :)
<ivoks> nego li uzeti misa u ruku i klikati po slikicama
<Mmike> ivoks, ne klikces po slikicama
<Mmike> tj, TI si ocito prije klikao po slikicama
<Mmike> pa sad, eto, 'woooo' unity
<ivoks> pa nije wooo unity
<Mmike> meni to ne pase, lose je, ne valja mi, usporava mi rad
<Mmike> al' drasitcno
<ivoks> nego ti tvrdis da je sranje, ja samo zelim neko razumno obrazlozenje
<ivoks> a ne 'sranje je jer ja tako kazem'
<Mmike> meni je sranje
<Mmike> neupotrebljivo mi je
<Mmike> tesko mi je organizirati rad
<Mmike> sporiji sam, masu, i svemu sto radim
<SilverSpace> ne ZELIS
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, nemrem. jednostavno moj workflow nije podoban za unity.
<SilverSpace> robujes navikama
<ivoks> al dao si primjer gdje ti hud ubrzava rad, a tvrdis da te usporava
<ivoks> kak se ti spajas na vpn?
<Mmike> ne ubrzava, usporava
<Mmike> ivoks, startvpn reflected kazem
<Mmike> a u biti otipkam sta<TAB> re<TAB>
<ivoks> to je 18 znakova
<ivoks> moj rad je:
<Mmike> poanta je da si to mogoa i prije
<ivoks> <alt>in<enter>
<Mmike> mogu i ja reci xs<tab><enter>
<Mmike> al' mi je ovo skroz ok
<ivoks> al ovo nije cutomizacija
<ivoks> ovo radi za sve
<ivoks> <alt>eph<enter>
<ivoks> i eto vpna prema eph
<Mmike> :) super
<ivoks> <alt>zag<anter>
<ivoks> gle, vremenska prognoza za zagreb
<SilverSpace> kazu Rast prodaje Windows Phone telefona
<SilverSpace> kao da je to tesko 
<Mmike> ivoks, minus vrijeme cekanja dok se hud nacrta i dok skuzi di je sto i to sve :)
<ivoks> ne cekas nista
<Mmike> cekas, cekas
<ivoks> ne, ne cekas
<ivoks> ne moras cekati
<Mmike> plus, sto kad hocu alt-f u nekom programu koji nije svejstan huda?
<jelly> Mmike: jel moras cekat dok se nacrta da bi uhvatio fokus i naredbu?
<ivoks> stisnes alt+f
<Mmike> jelly, ne, jer sam u terminalu
<Mmike> mah, gle
<Mmike> tebi je hud super, i koristis ga, valjda zato sto ti je super
<Mmike> meni je cijeli unity bezveze i ne koristsim ga
<ivoks> pa koristim ga za neke stvari da
<jelly> krunner uglavnom ne moras cekat, Alt-F2 i pises
<Mmike> mislim da bi bio jako glup da ga koristis samo zato sto je to ubuntu-brija
<ivoks> isto je i sa dashem i sa hudom
<Mmike> kao sto bih ja bio jako glup da ga koristim iako mi ne valja
<Mmike> jelly, ne koristim nit to, lakse mi u terminal optikat sto hocu
<ivoks> pa ne, probao sam i kde i gnome i enlightenment i sta ja znam
<Mmike> ivoks, pa i ja isto, i jedina stvar gora od unityja je gnome3 shell
<Mmike> marginalno gora, al' ipak gora
<Mmike> zato to - ne koristim
<Mmike> k'o sto mi persin nije fin
<Mmike> pre intenzivan miris, i usere mi skoro svaku klopu
<Mmike> i sad ti meni objasnjavas da to nije istina i da je persin bas fin
<jelly> sve sto treba je dodati kompatibilnost za te unity search backende u krunner i vozi ;-)
<Mmike> ili, recimo, tikvice
<Mmike> jel' voli tko tikvice?
<jelly> DA
<Mmike> meni su tikvice bljutave, gorke, neukusne, nikakve
<jelly> (osim kuhane)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: isto kaj i srbi imaju udruzenje Mint a ne Ubuntu jesr im smeta U buntu 
<ivoks> tikvice su ok
<Mmike> nisu, gorke su :)
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim patlidzane
<Mmike> eventualno ak ih se zakamuflira sa puno speka i luka mogu proc
<SilverSpace> tikvice su zakon
<ivoks> Mmike: gorke su ako ih ne znas spremiti
<Mmike> patlidjani su ueber-gorki
<ivoks> moras ih pustiti da se ocijede kada ih narezes
<Mmike> ivoks, bla-tra. ne moras, gorke su uvijek. to je okus tikvice.
<Mmike> (odnosno, to je MENI okus tikvice - nije mi to fino)
<ivoks> a svasta...
<jelly> kak su onda tek patlidzani gorki ak ih ne zasolis i ne cekas da puste vodu
<Mmike> a da, ne volim
<ivoks> odbijas sugestiju jer si apripori protiv
<Mmike> jelly, mah, uvijek su gorki. mosh is solit i zracit i gledat i sve
<ivoks> i ne dozvoljavas niti pomisliti kako mozda nisi u pravu
<SilverSpace> tikvice na rostilju uz meso za prste polizati pogotovo patasoni
<Mmike> ivoks, ne :) nego sam probao 1001 put jer SVI oko mene uzivaju u tikvicama
<obruT> Mmike: cini mi se da ti zena ne da kuhat :)
<ivoks> kako sa unityem, tako i sa tikvicama :)
<Mmike> jednostsavno, tikvice su gorke 
<SilverSpace> patasoni najbolja tikvica
<Mmike> i pazi sad - zato ih ne jedem :)
<SilverSpace> pohana zakon
<obruT> s/ne da/ne zna/
<jelly> kakve veze ima pravo sa njegovim osjetilom okusa
<ivoks> zato sto tvrdi da je isto ako se ocijede ili ne
<jelly> mozda Mmike ima posebno osjetljivo nepce na gorko i mos ga jebat
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, aj neku hranu/namirnicu koju ne volis, onak, toliko ne volis da nikad ne jedes.
 * obruT da mu napravi patlidzane, tanjur bi polizo
<SilverSpace> i oko na font :)
<Mmike> obruT, mozemo probat, al' fakat, ne valja mi to nikako :) 
<Mmike> doduse, to se sve mijenja
<ivoks> Mmike: buca
<Mmike> karfiol nisam mogao smislit - osim sirovi
<Mmike> sad mi je skroz ok i kuhani i zapeceni sa sirom i svakakav
<Mmike> iako mi sirov - najbolji
<Mmike> onak, pre dobar mi sirovi karfiol :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ga nisi znao pripremiti
<Mmike> masa ljudi nezna opce da se to moze sirovo jest :)
<SilverSpace> karfiol se treba znati pripremiti
<ivoks> a nauke... bacis ga u vodu i cekas dok se krcka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nop, to je UKUS, meni to nije (bilo) fino.
<obruT> meni jedno od drazih jela: http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/ljuti-patlidzani/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije
<Mmike> ivoks, probaj sirovi karfiol.
 * jelly je kao klinac mrzio blitvu i grasak, jer mama nije znala spremiti
<obruT> dosta jednostavno da znam i sam napravit
<ivoks> Mmike: ti trubis o sirovom karfiolu vec 3 godine
 * Mmike jede sad od mame karfiol, stara ga radi isto k'o sto ga je stoljecima radila - jednostavno mi sad prija, prije nije
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi probao?
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ako nisi znao kad se predugo kusa u jednom komadu dobije intezivan miris i okus pa onda ne valja
<weshmashian> ja prije nisam volio ni tikvice ni patlidjan, sad kad imam klinca i to veselo jedem :)
<SilverSpace> kuha*
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa neces ga predugo kuhati, jasno
<weshmashian> a karfiol mi je i dalje ogavan
<ivoks> SilverSpace: povrce se opcenito ne smije kuhati dugo
<Mmike> weshmashian, i ja sam jeo tikvice kad sam imao zucni bed pa nista drugo nisam mogao :)
<Mmike> u 5 dana se naviknes na okus i fino ti je :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da tu ljudi najvise grijese pa im ne valja 
<Mmike> al' cim sam opet poceo normalno jesti - off s tikvicama
<ivoks> nije da ne valja, nego onda jedes praznu hranu, nema vitamina
<Mmike> ukus != hranjivost
<Mmike> pricamo o ukusima
<Mmike> tj, dal 'je nesto fino ili ne
<Mmike> a ne dal' ces od toga bit zdrav ili umrijet
<ivoks> ovaj samo cita zadnju liniju na svom irc klijentu :)
<SilverSpace> da o okusu karfijol je specifican 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok je karfiol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' cim ga skuhas, i malo, sjebo si ga
<Mmike> sirovi karfiol je izvrstan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> probaj sirovi, pa mi reci
<SilverSpace> ma znam ja ga odavno sirovog jedem 
<Mmike> s tim da ako ti ne valja, ne znaci da si cudan, ili los. Jednostavno ti to nije fino. Nekom je, nekom nije. 
<Mmike> i bolji ti je kuhan nego sirov?
<Mmike> meni najvise, mislim, smeta sto postane gnjeckav. sirov je fino hrskav.
<ivoks> sumnjam da je hrskav
<ivoks> morao bi biti pecen na ulju da bude hrskav :)
<ivoks> Mmike voli kruto u ustima :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ga ubacim u lonac na pet minuta ali mali komadi ne cjeli i onda ide na maslac sa mrvicama 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prilog samo takav
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga, idem do ureda...
<SilverSpace> ili se poslje poha
<ivoks> i skuhat si juhu :)
<SilverSpace> karfiol i brokula pohana zakon 
<Mmike> ivoks, slicno k'o sirova mrkva
<Mmike> samo ima vise vode, nije tak jako tvrdo
<Mmike> i korabica!
<Mmike> sirova!
<Mmike> mega super
<ivoks> Mmike: kako god ti kazes:) volis velike ili male mrkve? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma da, ok je to. Jos malo soli i/ili ljutog neceg, i milinica. Mosh ga i smiksat pa mazat na kruh.
<SilverSpace> sirovo meso iz paca super 
<Mmike> ivoks, drago mi je da me razumijes :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' mi 101 put bolje kad je sirov
<ivoks> 11:28 < Mmike> samo ima vise vode, nije tak jako tvrdo
<ivoks> ahahahahahaaaa
<ivoks> no, salu na stranu...
<ivoks> da, mrkva je ok
<Mmike> gay is ok, lads :)
<Mmike> nemojte se sramiti toga!
<SilverSpace> joj sad me lik uvjerava da je apple tv bolji od Rpi 
<weshmashian> joj, mrkva, ova k+/spar/whatever mrkva je odvratna
<Mmike> reci ti njemu da ti volis raskuhani karfiol! :)
<SilverSpace> da ce si  kupiti apple tv mulac
<Mmike> weshmashian, zenina stara ima kucicu negdje iznad jaske, slavetic, tako nekako. i ima vrtcinu tamo. I stvari koje tamo radi su maestralne! (osim, dakako, tikvica) :)
<weshmashian> e, takve domace mrkve su jebene :)
<SilverSpace> dolijali rusi http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/uhiceni-racunalni-ucjenjivaci/121862.aspx
<Mmike> kaj znaci kad na 'dmesg' dobijem samo 'bus error'
<SilverSpace> gledam malo specifikacije routera i gle cuda ja sam poceo raditi na racunalu sa manje rama i Mhz nego kaj sad imam router doma 
<SilverSpace> mislim "raditi" igrati tetres
<dodobas> 386 25Mhz 4mb rama... :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro weshmashian veli .. prije nego sam klinca dobil sam se hranio Mmikeovom mesnom dijetom , sad papam zdravo i fino mi je ( ne lazem, keve mi) :)
<dodobas> a prije toga c64, naravno
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to znaci da preko BUSa nije dosla greska, debugiraj od tamo :)
<BotaniCar> ATA bus ? Bu ti disk riknul, ili kontroller
<ivoks> Mmike: znaci da koristis neku potrganu aplikaciju
<ivoks> Visina snijega: 96 cm 
<ivoks> veceras na sljeme :)
<BotaniCar> .weather sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 2.0°C (11:39 AM CET on February 14, 2013). Conditions: Light Snow Grains. Humidity: 87%. Dew Point: 0.0°C. Windchill: -1.0°C. Pressure: 30.15 in 1021 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> Sesvete ne postoje? :-)
<BotaniCar> mjerno mjesto ne 
<BotaniCar> dew point =0 , veselo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - dmesg je potrgan?
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti dmesg javi?
<ivoks> ah, ja mislio da to vidis u dmesg :)
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, to znaci da aplikacija pokusava doci do memorije koje vise nema
<ivoks> ili procesor pokusava doci do hardvera kojeg vise nema
<Mmike> kad pokrenem dmesg, to je jedino sto dobijem
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_error#Bus_error
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bacio sam ti najuvjerljivije objasnjenje koje sam nasao na /msg
<jelly> strace dmesg ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, al' to mi ne znaci nista jer mi dmesg to baci :)
<BotaniCar> man gdb i debugiraj app 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dmesg da debugiram? :) 
<ivoks> ode memorija :)
<ivoks> mmap(NULL, 1052672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5c98f49000  
<ivoks> syslog(0x3, 0x7f5c98f49010, 0x100008)   = -1 EFAULT (Bad address)  
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema puno stiva na guglu o tome, ali moze se :)
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes?
<ivoks> pa citaj strace
<ivoks> sto radi mmap
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam kaj debugirat dmesg, to je sistemski utility, taj sigurno nije u krivu
<ivoks> mapira memoriju
<ivoks> dobije adresu
<ivoks> s kojom nemre nis
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio jucer medeke 
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> dobili Vienu u gostima
<ivoks> to znam
<Mmike> sad cemo memtester
<Mmike> pa ak se sroka, dobro mu bilo
<ivoks> kaj mislite... ekipa koja u zatvoru strajka gladju
<ivoks> ima li uopce sanse da su nevini? :)
<ivoks> da se ispravim
<ivoks> ne ovi u zatvoru, vec u pritvoru
<SilverSpace> aha moz se misliti 
<SilverSpace> ako su bili spremni na postavljanje exploziva ti su spremni na sve 
<jelly> Mmike: jel to fizikalac ili virtualac
<Mmike> jelly, fizikalac
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi ti to meni sad napisao da sistemski utility-i nikad ne grijese ? De me nemoj :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, upravo tako
<jelly> memtest86(+)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mozda na windowsima, dmesg gotovo sigurno nece pogrijesiti
<Mmike> jelly, yea, prvo memtester
<BotaniCar> Ahh, znaci, ti su alati v1.0 oduvijek, i bit ce zauvijek ? Mojne :) 
<Mmike> pa cemo vidimo
<jelly> BotaniCar: dmesg ne radi nista pametno da bi mogao radit krivo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yup. 
<ivoks> dmesg doslovno samo cita file
<jelly> skoro kao da velis da /bin/true grijesi
<Mmike> da, moguce da postoji bug u dmesgu. al' sansa za to je toliko mala. ista verzija je instalirana na 10001 stroju, i taj bi bug odmah bio pokrpan
<BotaniCar> Ok, ne trosimo rijeci, slozili smo se da mogucnost postoji ali je nistavna. Nisam nista drugo ni tvrdio
<ivoks> kada bi postojao bug u dmesgu, to bi znacilo da je bug u libcu s citanjem datoteka
<ivoks> to znaci da se sustav ne bi ni butao
<ivoks> dakle, ne postoje ni teoretske sanse
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> u teoriji - teorija i praksa su isto; u praksi - nisu :)
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=guQxyH8C
<jelly> weshmashian: u praksi, nakon 10-20 godina imas neki gut feeling sto radi 100% a sto ne
<jelly> Mmike: koji kernel?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, postoji teoretska sansa da je u dmesgu bug
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ne vidim opce kak bi to proslo nepokrpano svo ovo vrijeme :)
<weshmashian> jelly: to stoji, ova moja izjava je cisto izbacena jer mi je super :)
<Mmike> jelly, 3.3? 
<jelly> Mmike: custom?
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> distra?
<Mmike> debian
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/69632_537568636288183_424860231_n.jpg
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<Mmike> snalazljivi ljudi :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/69655_10151339691519107_2100680044_n.jpg
<jelly> heh
<jelly> initramfs-tools (0.99) unstable; urgency=low
<jelly>   Release "scarpe rotte e pur bisogna andar"
<ivoks> jelly: jel imas iskustva s proliant gen8?
<ivoks> ili bilo tko drugi
<jelly> ivoks: ne bas, kolege su instalirale onih par komada koje imamo
<ivoks> pitas ih kako se izvadi disk iz hot swapa? :)
<jelly> uh, zar nema standardni hp sas 2.5" disk
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ali ladica je cudna
<ivoks> imaju sad te neke inteligentne ladice
<ivoks> pa ju ne mozes samo otkopcati i izvaditi
<jelly> ah da, one sa 4 ledice sto se vrte u krug
<weshmashian> zvuci ko xbox...
<jelly> kak nemres otkopcat, ne da?!
<ivoks> ma rijeseno
<ivoks> onaj tko je slagao, nije gurnuo ladicu do kraja
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> pa nije kliknula, a onda se ne moze niti otvoriti
<jelly> klasicna greska, znaci da si dao njubiju da slaze server
<ivoks> nisam ja, tako je zateceno
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/odvjetnistvo-potvrdilo-indexu-izvidi-povodom-kaznene-prijave-protiv-zagrebacke-banke-zbog-ratnog-profiterstva-su-u-tijeku/662256.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj sam si sad pripremio zdjelu salate tj grah luk rikola bucino limun 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> rackspace zaradio 1,3 milijarde $
<ivoks> znaci li to da je rackspace najbogatija open source kompanija?
<ivoks> 15$ za 100GB
<SilverSpace> opet Mamić sshou u 13H
<SilverSpace> sad cemo umjesto mljeka piti zuju
<ivoks> ukidanje carina izmedju EU i SAD-a
<ivoks> konsolidacija protiv kine
<BotaniCar> Dzaba im to :) 
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> bar vise nece biti banana ratova
<BotaniCar> meh, slazem se da cemo mi stanovnici EU/USA nekaj dobiti, ali mislim da to Kinu nece ni usporiti
<ivoks> kinu samo eu i sad mogu usporiti
<ivoks> dekretom
<ivoks> sto bi prouzrocilo 3. svjetski rat
<ivoks> ali druge opcije nema, kad smo zajebali stvar
<ivoks> tesko da bi se ljudska psiha nakon milijona godina promijenila iz 'ja zelim vise od drugih' u 'jednako za sve'
<ivoks> pa je onda bolje biti onaj koji ima vise od drugih :)
<jelly> ivoks: kak se definira open-source kompanija
<ivoks> jelly: dobro pitanje
<ivoks> jelly: al ako je redhat, zasto ne bi bio i rackspace? :)
<ivoks> "Mi u Dinamu smo željeli po evanđelju Isusa Krista napraviti nešto dobro. Odlučili smo da utakmicu Dinamo - Rijeka posvetimo bolesnoj Osječanki Eni Šarac", rekao je Mamić.
<ivoks> evandjelje isusa krista?
<ivoks> "Svi smo mi Ena Šarac", poručio je za kraj izvršni predsjednik Dinama.
<ivoks> koji populizam
<jelly> jel ta posveta znači da ć€ dio love ići za nju ili...?
<jelly> ivoks: bojim se da će ameri uz free trade nagurati hrpu zakona za eu, softverske patente, privacy sranja
<ivoks> sve je moguce
<ivoks> zato postoje pregovori
<ivoks> uljanik kupuje 3. maj
<ivoks> jel to samo meni smijesno?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> Nepoznati provalnici upali u Microsoftov kampus i ukrali samo Appleove tablete
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> ivoks: nije li se vec jednom tak nest desilo
<ivoks> koja bruka
<ivoks> ovo je bilo prije 10ak dana
<ivoks> konacno... novi server
<jelly> Mmike: digao sam log_buf_len=1M i 3.2 kernel na squeeze mashinu, i radi 
<jelly> syslog(0xa, 0, 0)                       = 1048576
<jelly> mmap(NULL, 1052672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f36d7a8c000
<jelly> syslog(0x3, 0x7f36d7a8c010, 0x100008)   = 57188
<ivoks> jelly: sta ni tebi nije radilo?
<jelly> ivoks: nisam imao ni jedan stroj sa ring bufferom od 1M kao njegov
<ivoks> aha
<jelly> pa reko mozda je djubre stvarno bagavo
<jelly> malo me bilo strah da se stroj ne boota, u 3.2 ima hpsa driver uz cciss
<ivoks> tak je lijepo sto grub2 hoce butati s lvma
<jelly> mi po principu sigurno je sigurno imamo /boot jos uvijek na posebnoj particiji.  U virtualcima na posebnom disku, pa se pravi disk moze online resizeati
<jelly> /dev/sda je 100MB samo /boot, /dev/sdb je LVM PV, bez particijske tablice
<SilverSpace> koji printer scener kupiti za kucnu upotrebu windozi su u pitanju
<jelly> a ne bus ga spojio na rpi pa da bude print server
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije za mene
<SilverSpace> nikada ne bi to kupio u jednome komadau
 * jelly je gledao multifunction uredjaje u Linksu i nije sretan ni s jednim
<jelly> al imam posebne prohtjeve pa... (hocu da radi pod linuxima)
<SilverSpace> ovo bi trebalo raditi samo dobro pod windoze
<SilverSpace> hp epson nemam pojma kaj 
<SilverSpace> mozda neki drugi 
<jelly> treba istrazit kojem su najjefitnije zamjenske tinte 
<SilverSpace> nisam to kupovao bar 20 godina
<BotaniCar> 'el se da skype na linuxu podesiti da bljeska ili napravi bilo sto,kad dobijem novu poruku ?
<civija> ako se ne varam to i radi
<civija> ikonica se zatrese i imas zvuk
<civija> notification
<jelly> i sva sreca, zuvk se dade iskljucit
<civija> :)
<SilverSpace> nis morat ce se do linksa
<SilverSpace> ovako nemam pojma kaj 
<rut> jel tko na H1 od vas ? 
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim, moj skype ne radi ni trt ni mrt. Idem reinstalirati .. 
<jelly> heh, mail od carnet abuse službe je završio u Spam folderu
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemoj reinstalirat, odi u opcije
<BotaniCar> OK, tu sam
<jelly> BotaniCar: podesi pulseaudio za audio in i out ak ga imas
<jelly> i lijepo klikni make a test sound
<BotaniCar> jelly: zvuk visemanje radi, kako je to virtualka i obicno mi je zvuk na 'pravom' piceku, rado bi da mi systray ikonica promijeni boju ili nekaj kad dobijem poruku, to se ne desava 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lACkci2TB3Y&list=FL937qb9jd0-3Dfp9wmuu__g&index=37
<SilverSpace> he he 
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: eHrvatska - HRT2, 2009-11-04 - Ubuntu Install Fest u Hrvatskoj, Views: 309, Rating: 60.0%
<BotaniCar> Trebalo mi je juce sat vremena da slozim port forward na nekakvom starom IPCop gatewayu ;) Medju inim parametrima mi stalno kao obavezni gura 'incoming port' .. kontam,jebagaja,kak da znam dolazni port, mogu definirati samo listening port na gatewayu .. ispostavi se da i je to to, samo je konvencija imenovanja u IPCop-u bila malo cudna :)
<BotaniCar> ( bila, jer u v2 stvari ispravno nazivaju)
<rut> jel tko radio sa ovim : http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/switches/ps293/products_data_sheet09186a0080088894.html
<ivoks> opera presla na webkit
<SilverSpace> super otislo mi nesto i slika sa diskom 
<SilverSpace> to mi je jedino zao
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mmike :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mlad i lijep :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11399_480411928686637_383349213_n.jpg
<ivoks> bitka za americko nebo :)
<ivoks> us airways se spaja sa american airlines
<ivoks> http://newamericanarriving.com/
<ivoks> nadam se da ce uzeti us airways oznake
<ivoks> american je fakat gadan s tim svojim kromom
<civija> e ovo je rec umjetnik :)
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IbC3jfyz5g0#!
<datase> civija: Title: Percussionist Plays 4 Hot Asses, Views: 31480, Rating: 94.10526%
<ivoks> al da se niti jedna ne pomakne
<ivoks> niti da dise
<ivoks> a je, zive su
<ivoks> ne svidja mi se ovo merganje
<ivoks> us airways ce istupiti iz star allianca
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> a nis, od sad pa nadalje, samo united u americi
<ivoks> i TAM napusta star alliance
<ivoks> bad times, bad times
 * jelly nije ni znao da tamići voze nebom
<BotaniCar> Imam jedan server na kojem je web aplikacija koju je potrebno zastititi od neovlastenog pristupa. Iz ovih i onih razloga mi je nalozeno da slozim tako da se moze pristupiti samo ako se SSH-am na tu masinu i forwardam si  lokalni port. "slozio" sam forward/reverse proxy ( http://pastebin.com/QP8G8UQm ) , restartao apache no i dalje mi se pojavljuje sadrzaj kad pokusam pristupiti 'izvana'. Ideje ?
<ivoks> <VirtualHost *:80>
<ivoks> sta tu pise?
<ivoks> u biti, nije mi bas jasno zasto si uopce dizao apache
<ivoks> al dobro, recimo da ti bas treba
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> sta pise ovdje?
<ivoks> <VirtualHost *:80>
<BotaniCar> nisam mijenjao sadrzaj dokumenta, ako tako pise na pastebinu, tako je i u konf.fajli.
<ivoks> ja tebe pitam, sta pise
<ivoks> procitaj tu liniju
<ivoks> <VirtualHost *:80>
<ivoks> sto predstavlja *, a sto predstavlja broj 80
<BotaniCar> da je taj virtualhost odzivan za bilo koji raspolozivi IP/FQDN, na portu 80
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> a ti zelis da se odaziva samo na lokalnom ipu, jel?
<BotaniCar> Zelim da direktoriji navedeni ispod ne budu dostupni nikako nego kroz tunel.
<BotaniCar> mislis da je dovoljno * zamijeniti s 127.0.0.1 ?
<ivoks> ne mislim, znam :)
<ivoks> ako nemas nista drugo na tom apacheu, mozes i listen sloziti da bude samo na 127.0.0.1
<BotaniCar> okk, znam da pitam glupost i to me bode u oci ali stvar je u sljedecem: taj stroj koji stitim je replika jednog stroja koji ide u otpis, a ovaj dio conf fajle sam kopi/pejstao s s tarog. Tamo proxyanje/tuneliranje radi s '*'. 
<BotaniCar> Kako?
<ivoks> pa to ovisi od distribucije
<ivoks> na ubuntuu i debianu je to u /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<jelly> ... to sto pise u <VirtualHost ...> je manje bitno od onog sto pise pod Listen
<ivoks> manje je bitno, ali nije bas da znam sto sve ima na tom serveru
<BotaniCar> Nije ubuntu (centos je), ako ti se da reci rijec dvije vise, kak bi na ubuntujcu ostavio apache s * na listen i na virtualhost, a da proxyada radi ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: i pod listenon je '*'
<ivoks> promijenis Listen iz 'Listen *' u 'Listen 127.0.0.1'
<jelly> BotaniCar: makni Listen sa * i specificiraj IP adresu koja se vidi samo prek tunela
<ivoks> i onda apache slusa samo na lokalnom ipu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: suglasan. Sad me muci kak to na starom serveru radi
<ivoks> mozda netko nije znao, pa je slagao firewall :)
<ivoks> ljudi to cesto tako rade
<BotaniCar> Fakat, to nisam ni pogledal :) 
<ivoks> ili je koristio /etc/hosts.allow
<ivoks> i .deny
<BotaniCar> Mislim da si na tragu s idejom za firewallo
<BotaniCar> Vec sam si htio pucat u nogu, nikak da skuzim kak s * unosom stvar ipak blokira pristup :) 
<jelly> nisam znao da apache ima tcp_wrappers podrsku
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim da ni nema ( Apache doesn't come with tcpwrappers support (dunno if you can compile it in) but
<BotaniCar> you can run it from inted. )
<ivoks> jelly: iskreno, nisam provjerio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne da mestar koji je to slagao prije mene nije imao pojma, nego je imao daleko vise pojma od mene. Cackam sad malo i skuzim da je frajer iskonfigurirao SElinux da stiti alate iza URL-a :) Car, ja taj selinux ne kuzim uz najbolju volju, a trudim se vec mjesecima :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: upitno je koliko je to pametno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nemam kompetencije donijeti sud. Misljenja sam da nije, ali su mi argumenti labavi i kad sam sebe preispitujem. Zasto ti mislis da bi moglo ne biti pametno ?
<ivoks> komplicira odrzavanje, a ne postize se nista sto se ne moze postici s konfiguracijom aplikacije
<BotaniCar> Hmm .. ne komplicira jako, jer je selinux defaultno upaljen po instalaciji RHEL derivata i pretpostavlja se da ga administrator poznaje. ne znam, traziti cu feedback arhitekta aplikacije, mozda je tako bilo slozeno cisto zato jer je njemu bilo lakse. Thx za misljenje
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to znaci da napadas dolazi do kernela iako je mogao biti zaustavljen puno prije
<ivoks> napadac
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/tnt0Qf
<SilverSpace> priznali im gool sa nogom i to se vidi da namjerno igra
<jelly> s druge strane, mozda je to bivsem adminu bas bilo jednostavnije nego mijenjati sugavu aplikaciju
<ivoks> jelly: apache?
<jelly> apache nije aplikacija.
<jelly> ono sto se vrti u njemu je aplikacija
<ivoks> koliko sam ja shvatio, koristio je selinux da zabrani spajanje na port 80 izvana
<ivoks> 16:12 < BotaniCar> ivoks: ne da mestar koji je to slagao prije mene nije imao pojma, nego je imao daleko vise pojma od mene. Cackam sad malo i skuzim da je frajer iskonfigurirao SElinux da stiti alate iza  URL-a :) Car, ja taj selinux ne kuzim uz najbolju volju, a trudim se vec mjesecima :)
<jelly> na tocno odredjeni oblik URL-a odn. file access, da
<Mmike> kaj kaj?
<Mmike> 'podrska za nove procesore', to je apsolutni hit
<Mmike> <- debil
<ivoks> a sad... sljeme
<Mmike> i tamo su odrezali dio u kojem pricam protiv windowsa i nacina licenciranja
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0vNKYlh4D0 <- lol :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: htv udruga ubuntu-hr, Views: 361, Rating: %
<weshmashian> hahaha :D
<Vlado9A3CY> živio govornik :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: mršavac!
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi vidio!
<jelly-home> eh tad sam i ja imao jedno 20% manje kilaze
<jelly-home> tugu moram utopiti u strudli
<dodobas> tepsiji strudli
<jelly-home> samo je jedna mama
<Mmike> znate ono kad bi ekipa rekla 'zenu moram pitat'
<Mmike> nije to da su oni papucari
<Mmike> nego im se neda
<Mmike> i zena je super izgovor :0
<jelly-home> te fore puse samo drugi papucari...
 * Mmike se zadobvoljno smjeska :)
<Mmike> ledo valjusci
<Mmike> prejebeni
<jelly-home> grep -E radi 10-50 puta brze ak mozes zakeljiti ^ ili $ negdje
<jelly-home> also, duplo ili brze sa C localetom nego sa nekim UTF-8
<jelly-home> izgrepalo 12GB gzipanih logova za sat vremena umjesto za ~tjedan dana
<Mmike> da, ovo s localetom znam
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> :) siroko, siroko mu polje
<jelly-home> dodah $ENV{LC_ALL}='C' prije poziva grepa u perlushu
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mudro!
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-15
<hbogner> jutro
<ivoks> osjecam promjene u zraku :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner> ivoks, promjene?
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<jelly-home> hbogner: trgaju ga zglobovi, brijem
<hbogner> jos malo pa ce on ko SilverSpace  i obruT o natecenim zglobocima
<jelly-home> it's a giht that keeps on giving
<hbogner> he he he
<BotaniCar> :)
<hbogner> aargh
<hbogner> s cim najbolje dobit izgled onih rupica na slici kao sto je ona reklamna folija na tramvaju?
<hbogner> ona rupicasta sto je stavljaju na tramvaj i izloge?
<hbogner> neki filter u gimpu?
<BotaniCar> kak mogu forwardati rootov mail na vise korisnika, da li je dovoljno dodati root : netko aliase za svakog ili moram komplicirati ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo jedan alias, root: jozo, ivana, meho
<BotaniCar> thx, taman sam probao, spusio sam 5 min jer nisam ukucao 'newaliases' :) 
<jelly> Subject: Podsetnik: Dragica, Judit, Momcilo, Sasa, Mario i X te zovu na Twoo
<jelly> podsetnik: dragi Twoo, upravo ste ostali bez 10% primatelja sa .hr domene
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11399_480411928686637_383349213_n.jpg
<hbogner> jelly, thx :D
<jelly> ...?
<hbogner> [10:58:52] jelly podsetnik: dragi Twoo, upravo ste ostali bez 10% primatelja sa .hr domene
<jelly> ah
<jelly> %#$@ ih u glavu
<BotaniCar|2> ja bum izludil s segrtom :) Dam mu zadatak da na edu farmi na svim serverima doda sebe i mene u 'wheel' grupu .. prvo je sjebal na dva servera i presao na ostale bez da je testirao napravljeno. Onda sam ga zamolio da provjeri do sad napravljeno i skuzio da ne radi pa mi nista nije rekao. Onda sam ga pitao jel sve OK, pa mi ne zna objasniti problem. Onda sam mu ja objasnio problem i pitao kako cemo
<BotaniCar|2> rijesiti .. 
<BotaniCar|2> naravno, kao i svaki put do sad, imao je problem da ne gleda sto radi, pa je u /etc/groups dodao grupu wheel, na dno, a vec je jednu imao na vrhu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> idem si skuhati kavu, zamolio bih njega da mi ju napravi, ali se bojim da ne dobijem samo hladnu vodu 
<jelly> heheh, treba ga naucit da radi sustavno, prvo provjere sta vec postoji
<obruT> http://waahwaah.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/599509_147956928676181_450444564_n.jpg
<dodobas> obruT: nemas vise pristup... pa sad zadovoljavas 'glad' na internetu ?
<hbogner> hmm, zakaj mi rsync --progress -ahv $posao/* --exclude-from="/home/hbogner/exclude-list" $backup/ nexcluda direktrije iz liste?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: tocno to. Ucim ga prvo citati uputu, pa provjeriti zateceno stanje, pa onda raditi .. nemre se natjerat ni na jedno :)
<BotaniCar|2> .rainbow BotaniCar|2
<datase> BotaniCar|2: BotaniCar|
<BotaniCar|2> wooooagh !
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: cujemo se za 18 mjeseci :-D
<jelly> ... nisi to smio vidit
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: :)
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: hrvatski radio – Radio Sljeme, Julia Holter – Goddess Eyes I, Pixies – Caribou, Pixies – Is She Weird?, The Cult – Wild Flower
<BotaniCar|2> OPASNO !
<jelly> nemam pojma ko je julia holter
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imam negdje na netu cookbook za dodavanje wheel-a na debianu ? 
<jelly> kaj ce ti wheel
<BotaniCar|2> uniformnost, necu na X servera wheel, a na Y sudoerse
<jelly> mislim, u koju svrhu ce se koristit?
<BotaniCar|2> za rootanje, oprosti ako ne razumijem pitanje
<dodobas> i need moar ram
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: za postati root?  Na koji nacin?
<BotaniCar|2> su
<jelly> aha
<jelly> hoces da niko drugi ni ne moze primirisati su -, ili hoces da te ne pita password?
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6582106_700b.jpg
 * jelly nema pojma kaj radi wheel
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: hocu oboje.
<BotaniCar|2> na RHEL derivatima dodam usera u 'wheel' grupu i to je to. Deianoidi ju nemaju i koriste drugi mehanizam. kak mi se ne da pisati 2 upute i odrzavati dva mehanizma ; a debiana imam manje, dodao bi na debianoide wheel grupu
<jelly> alias su='sudo -i'
<weshmashian> man pam_wheel ?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nasao sam wiki. Obicno prvo tu itam, onda guglam, jer tu cujem jos 5 vezanih mudrosti
 * jelly ne zna, al pam_wheel izgleda relevantno
 * weshmashian isto, what he said ^^ :)
<jelly> high five!
<weshmashian> 5!
<jelly> down low... too slow
<jelly> ^5
<BotaniCar|2> crncuge :)
<jelly> sup yo
<weshmashian> yo dawg
<weshmashian> o super, zemsko odlucilo da ipak oce smartfoun
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ok, nevezano uz proceduru, jesi naso kaj ti odgovara? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jakako , poceo s http://wiki.debian.org/sudo , zavrsio s man pam_wheel 
<jelly> yo bitch gun get her tech bling up yo?
<BotaniCar|2> !!! jelly:  jesi primjetio kak zivnes petkom ? :) Opet imas placeno dezurstvo pa trljas ruke ?:D
<jelly> ne, malo sam sleep deprived jer sam pisao neku perlusu do 5 ujutro
<jelly> http://xkcd.com/1171/
<BotaniCar|2> sleep is for junior administrators ! 
<pkiller> jel koristi netko awesome wm?
<BotaniCar|2> Ne koristim nista sto u nazivu ima 'awesome', 'superb' i slicno, to sam naucio jos dok sam igrao WoW 
<pkiller> haha ja baš počeo nakon 4 godine ponovo "igrat" wow :)
<pkiller> prije 2 tijedna
<pkiller> ali ga ne igram nego ga botam
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne bi nikad ni prestao da sam imao 3x tjedno 4h vremena za raidanje
<BotaniCar|2> a da placam pretplatu da bi botao igru mi je smijesno :) 
<pkiller> pa evo ti rijesenje, botovi :)
<BotaniCar|2> i kaj cu, sam sebi opaliti jednu po ledjima i reci 'bravo, postigao si da se komp igra sam s sobom, a ti to placas' ?
<pkiller> ja sam samo zato poceo ponovo, jer imam vremena za zabavne stvari 2 sata dnevno ili 3, ali nemam cijeli dan da farmam
<BotaniCar|2> Mi nismo nikaj farmali, gilda je prodavale  epixe i punila banku s stvarima za raid
<pkiller> a ti si onda neki novi igrač :)
<pkiller> mi kad smo igrali nije to baš išlo tako
<pkiller> pogotovo ne u BC-u
<BotaniCar|2> Ja nisam igrac vec dost dugo, nisam novi :)
<BotaniCar|2> i, islo je uvijek, uviejk si imao BoE 
<pkiller> uglavnom male gilde su morale farmat i radit si flaskove i sve prije raida, zato je to trajalo toliko dugo, a poslije kad je guild sistem promijenjen ja vise nisam igrao
<pkiller> uglavnom zabavno je doc doma i vidit 20 mejlova ruda i biljaka, a ni oro ni kopo :P
<pkiller> inace awesome wm koristim na serveru i spajam se preko NX-a pitao sam samo ako slucajno netko koristi da mi preporuci neku dobru temu :)
<BotaniCar|2> znam o cem pricas , igrao sam onomad, nisam farmao ni onda :) 
<ivan_> bok svima
<ivan_> jel zna netko nesto o bumblebee?
<BotaniCar|2> Guest28303: znam ja: to je transformer ! 
<Guest28303> da instalirao sam sve
<Guest28303> kako napravim da je default nvidia ako znas mozda
<Guest28303> da mi uopce ne pali intel za gnome desktop
<SilverSpace> dan
<Guest28303> znam d amogu "optirun" i onda ime programa...
<SilverSpace> bome dobro ruse zasuli meteoriti 
<BotaniCar|2> Guest28303: iskreno, prvi put cujem za tu nvidijinu tehnologiju, bas citam :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: sta nije samo jedan meteor?
<pkiller> ovaj jebeni dropbox 80 mb rama trosi...
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ne taj kaj treba proletiti nego hrpa malih
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/postoji-velika-mogucnost-da-ce-novi-meteor-uci-u-zemljinu-atmosferu-u-iducih-nekoliko-sati/662612.aspx
<pkiller> haha, a mi smrtnici uzeli točan datum za kraj svijeta, umijesto da budale gledamo to malo šire :)
<SilverSpace> koga briga kada bu kraj 
<SilverSpace> ne zivi se vijecno
<pkiller> pa da
<SilverSpace> Ruski političar: SAD testira novo oružje, to nisu meteoriti
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> ajme, ko da ekipa ne zna sto je... pa konacno je Mingu zemlja dosla na red
<SilverSpace> obruT: i ti imas svoju teorju :)
<BotaniCar|2> Flash , a-aaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> lol eksplozija je bila toliko jaka da kamera nije mogla snimiti taj zvuk
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: upravo taj :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/69521_4966315988063_1822613836_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> aha taj http://is.gd/Nn2hDc
<obruT> SilverSpace: taj taj :)
<SilverSpace> novi Slovak u medvrscaku
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: se kladis ti kaj ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Da znam sve kaj ti znas napamet, ja bi :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne nisam vec dosta dugo 
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> zasto je rsync tako glup da mi neradi --exclude-from lista
<hbogner> rsync -avz --exclude-from 'exclude-list.txt' source/ destination/ -primjer 
<hbogner> rsync --progress -ahv --exclude-from '/home/hbogner/exclude-list.txt' $posao/* $backup/ -moje
<jelly> hbogner: i jel u listi imas pathove sa source/ ili bez?
<jelly> (hint: treba biti sa)
<hbogner> jelly, path je apsolutni
<jelly> hm
<jelly> nisam nikad probao tak
<jelly> prvo, makni onu *
<hbogner> imas drugi primjer za exclude napravit?
<hbogner> ok
<jelly> od foo/* nikad koristi na linuxima
<jelly> cek da napravim primjer
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hebo te pas sad sam bacio 5kn u vjetar stavio na medvescak
<jelly> hbogner: pathovi u exclude list rade ak su relativni ispod $posao/
<hbogner> cek neprihvaca apsolutnu putanju?
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: to te ja pitam, spasio si posao nekoj shalterushi u StanleyBet-u :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> hbogner: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<hbogner> da, neprihvaca apsolute path
<jelly> dakle samo odrezi $posao/ sa pocetka pa si na konju
<jelly> (u exclude listi, jel)
<jelly> alzo -P je lakse pisati od --progress ;-)
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-cx-7-cd173-challenge-oglas-6895984
<hbogner> hmm, onda pada u vodu jer imam tu listu kojhu koristim na jos jednom mjestu i tamo koristim apsolutnu putanju
<hbogner> hmm, budem pogledao onda na drugoj strani opcije
<jelly> kaj pada u vodu
<hbogner> ma koristenje jednog fajal za exclude
<hbogner> jer druga funkcija trazi apsolutnu putanju
<jelly> --exclude-from=<(cat exclude-list.txt|sed "s#^$posao/##")
<jelly> (bash ili zsh
<hbogner> wooow \o/
<jelly> prvo vidi jel cat exclude-list.txt|sed "s#^$posao/##" radi ono sto treba
<jelly> jer ak u $posao ima nes regexpoliko bude se sjebalo
<hbogner> testiram
<jelly> tak da TEORETSKI bi trebalo regexp-eskejpat $posao, al... valjda nisi toliko cudan da imas $ ili * ili [ ] u imenu direktorija
<jelly> -n ftw
 * jelly navikao uvijek rsync ... -n dok sve nije tip-top 
<SilverSpace> sad sam skoro sa stolca pao 
 * SilverSpace drijema
<hbogner> tj testiram kasnije, moram nazad tuc po CAD-u
<hbogner> tolko u zadnj vrijeme pikam po tome da sam zaboravio kak napravit neke druge stvari
<jelly> mrmlj amavis kao content_filter, ili generira backscatter ili potiho dropa mailove
<weshmashian> mmm, backscatter :)
<BotaniCar|2> ovo drugo mi je svakako gore :) 
<BotaniCar|2> iako, da, nisam ISP, vama je collateral spam nezanemariv :) 
<jelly> ovo je za carnet ustanovu
<jelly> ne koristim amavis u firmi
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: za firmu je jedan ip zrtvovan za backscatter, i taj je na blacklisti cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> dva puta mi se u mrezi pokazuje isti stroj a ne kuzim zasto 
<SilverSpace> samba
<SilverSpace> u biti idem pogledati dali i u windoze isto dva puta pokazuje kao u nautilusu
<SilverSpace> hm ne samo u nautilusu 
<hbogner> jel se itko sreo s iso normama za urede?
<jelly> u crontab u crontab u crooontaaab / skripta vec sama beziii
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja mulac testiram nesto na malom routeru 703 i umjesto da ga ostavim upaljenog ja ga ugasim
<jelly> postit NE GASI ME
<SilverSpace> zaboravih da nesto vrtim na njemu
<SilverSpace> ali je mozda i dobro sto sam ga ugasio sad vidim da ne radi dobro
<SilverSpace> ne da je dobro nego je super da sam ga zgasio 
<SilverSpace> ima malo rom_a i sad bi sigurno imao ciglu 
<SilverSpace> o da vec je 2% zapunio rom
<jelly> jel moguce da .rrd fajlovi i rrdtool podrzavaju SAMO float type?
<jelly> kolega broji mailove i float mu nikak ne odgovara
<jelly> da je double još kako tako, da je 64bit ili unlimited precision integer bilo bi super
<dodobas> pa divno http://is.gd/jYJvKB
<dodobas> hebo HP
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja imam HPov printer
<MmikeDOMA> i odlican je
<MmikeDOMA> cujem da su im i serveri nelosi
<MmikeDOMA> al' imam probook jedan, i to je govno
<dodobas> ma grozno... 500kn kosta 8gb keks...
<dodobas> nemos kupit dobar laptop u RH, pa da ga hebes
<MmikeDOMA> ima thinkpadova nelosih
<MmikeDOMA> al' su 12k kuna
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: nema...
<dodobas> svaki neki falican...
<dodobas> a ovi veletrgovci nabavljaju samo sto narod kupuje... smece
<dodobas> za 4000kn max
<dodobas> os sa 5 usba ili sa 6... ovaj sa 6 usba mora da je bolji... e
<jelly-home> bilo je malih X131e na njuskalu prije koji mjesec
<dodobas> 1600x900, max 14", matte ekran, 16gb rama, intel grafika, i5... cak se odricem jace baterije, 500gb disk
<dodobas> im
<jelly-home> vrteci metalni disk?!
<dodobas> imaju hp, lenovo i dell takve modele
<dodobas> ma imam ssd, 500gb ce i tako u ladici zavrsiti
<jelly-home> cekaj 7. mjesec pa onda naruci otkud oces iz eu
<dodobas> imaju, ali nisu dobavljivi u RH
<dodobas> lol, koje godine? :)
<alice__> hejj ekipa. ima koga da mi pomogne imam jako ozbiljan problem
 * MmikeDOMA se pita koliko ozbiljan
<alice__> kupila sam danas novi laptop i na njemu je osmica i ne da mi da dignem linux
<alice__> dajte ljudi pa ne zelim bit zarobljena na winsu...
<Astemd> imaš UEFI problem
<alice__> ima neko rjesenje za taj problem? 
<Astemd> treba ti neka novija LInux distra koja ima to riješeno
<alice__> skinula sam si ubuntu 12.04
<Astemd> zašto ne 1210?
<alice__> zato jer uvijek drzim samo lts verzije
<alice__> mislis da cu uspjet sa 12.10?
<Astemd> ne pratim te detalje, nemam toliko novi hardver :)
<alice__> ah :( 
<alice__> pa sta da radim?
<Astemd> http://www.zdnet.com/more-fun-with-windows-8-uefi-secure-boot-fedora-and-ubuntu-7000009292/
<Astemd> "Next I tried installing Linux, with the BIOS in the factory configuration - EFI Secure Boot enabled and Legacy Boot disabled. In this configuration I have only been able to install Ubuntu (12.10 and 13.04 pre-release), and Fedora (18 pre-release)."
<chaky> alice__: imas u BIOS-u za ikljuciti UEFI
<chaky> iskljuciti
<Astemd> to sam i ja htio reći :)
<alice__> gdje? ja sam to trazila al nisam mogla naci
<chaky> tako sam ja uspio na jadnom racunalu
<Astemd> pogledaj što imaš u BIOS-u, isključi Secure Boot ako se može
<alice__> evo sad cu resetirat pa pogledam opet
<alice__> ok nasla sam sad cu vidit
<alice__> toooo pokrece ga :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<alice__> hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :*************
<alice__> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Astemd> :)
<alice__> jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Astemd> da, lap zaključan na Win8 je noćna mora :D
<alice__> vec sam pomislila da sam bacila 600 chf..... al dobro je :D :D :D 
<chaky> jednostavno ne kupujes lap s windowsima
<alice__> a kad je ovaj na akciji bio pa nisam mogla birat jbg
<chaky> eh
<Astemd> lukavi ztgovci
<Astemd> lukavi trgovci
<alice__> eh da
<Mmike> alice__, koji laptop?
<chaky> ja sam inace kupio win8 :)
<alice__> acer e1-571 al  ima bolje specifikacije nego sta pise po netu za taj model :/ 
<alice__> imam intel core i7 2.2ghz (3.2 s turbo boostom) , 8gb ddr ram, 500gb hdd
<Astemd> cakana igračkica :)
<alice__> meni super :D 
<alice__> i nije skupa bila :) 
<chaky> koliko para?
<alice__> da stavim ext4 ili 3? 
<Astemd> došlo vrijeme da i7 na laptopu s 8 GB rama nije skupo
<alice__> 600chf
<chaky> ext4
<alice__> da si razdvojim home na drugu particiju? bilo bi dobro jel? 
<chaky> tako je
<jelly-home> tak nebitno
<alice__> sta mi treba bit mount point za prvu particiju? ovo: / ? 
<jelly-home> to je jedini obavezni mount point, da
<Astemd> ja stavim prvo /boot, drugo /
<Astemd> na laptopima obično nemam druge particije
<Mmike> alice__, nemoj razdvajat
<jelly-home> /boot je manje obavezan 
<Mmike> imaj jednu patriciju, bit ce ti lakse kasnije
<Mmike> alice__, koliko je velik laptop, i koja je rezolucija zaslona?
 * jelly-home ima dvije particije samo zato sto voli lvm
<alice__> sta sad? da pravim 2 particije il ne? 
<Astemd> 500 GB je relativno mali disk u današnje vrijeme, možeš imati samo / ili ako želiš dvije particije, mali /boot i ostatak za /
<alice__> 15'6
<alice__> ok onda cu stavit jednu
<Mmike> jedna ti je ok
<Mmike> ako imas 300 za home a ostatak za / desit ce ti se da ce ti faliti mjesta ili na / ili na /home
<alice__> tj. ostavit cu si malo prostora za dual boot xp... 
<Mmike> pa ces onda morati majmunarije raditi
<Astemd> kad slažeš server onda je pametno imati /home, /var a možda i još poneku particiju
<Mmike> alice__, kad instlairas xp, isti ce ti ubiti grub. pa ces ga morati reinstalirati u mbr.
<Astemd> laptop za jednu osobu, tu to nema nekog velikog smisla
<alice__> znam reinstalirat grub ;) 
<rut> zna alice sve
<jelly-home> Astemd: pametno je nemati particije nego lvm koji mozes siriti po potrebi, fiksne particije na serveru mogu postati veliki problem tijekom vremena
<Astemd> skupilo se društvo :)
<alice__> znaci da si stavim na mount point samo / ? 
<Astemd> da
<Astemd> jelly-home: lvm je zgodna stvar
<alice__> ok :) 
<alice__> rut tako je :D 
<jelly-home> Astemd: prakticki obavezna za server
<rut> jel to ona alice koju je mucio wep ?
<alice__> kolki swap da stavim? 
<jelly-home> osim za male virtualke koje se nikad nece povecavat
<alice__> rut jesam :D hehe
<rut> sto radis u ch pobogu :)
<jelly-home> alice__: ne vise od 4GB
<alice__> oce giga bit dosta? ?
<Astemd> na laptopu s 8 GB, swap čak nije nužan
<Astemd> giga je dosta
<jelly-home> alice__: ovisi dal ces htjeti raditi hibernaciju na njega ili ne
<alice__> ok hvala stavila sam gigu
<jelly-home> ak ne, onda je dosta
<Astemd> kad danas swap treba? - onda kad imaš memory leak dobro dođe :)
<alice__> kaze da mi fali nesta... napravila sam particiju /, swap i ostalo mi jos nesto malo free... sta mi fali? 
<jelly-home> rep i duge usi
<Astemd> frulica?
<alice__> prije sam uvijek samo te tri imala i bilo dosta
<Astemd> :)
<jelly-home> nista ne fali, ostavis 100GB za windowse i to je to
<alice__> reserved bios boot area mi trazi
<alice__> 100?? nema sanse dosta mu je 50
<jelly-home> to znaci da se ne igras
<Astemd> nećeš se igrat na windozima?
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> moderne igre su velike, najmanje 50 GB treba
<Astemd> ja sam ostavio 20 GB pa sam morao instalirati igre na eksterni USB :)
<Mmike> Astemd, dobro je imati swap, uvijek
<alice__> sad ste me nasli smuvat...ufff
<alice__> ma neka sad ovako... ne da mi se mijenjat
<alice__> ima starih igrica :D 
<Astemd> Mmike: swap ima svoju svrhu
<Astemd> ako znaš što imaš na nekom kompu i nema memory leakova, onda se dogodi da se nikad ne koristi
<Mmike> Astemd, http://www.atoptool.nl/download/case_leakage.pdf
<alice__> pocelo je :D 
<Astemd> fala
<Mmike> Astemd, ukratko, kernelu je lakse ako ima swap
<Astemd> dok nisam prešao na 1210 nisam nikad imao memory leak
<Astemd> gnome-panel je .... u banani
<Mmike> plus, hibernacija ne radi bez swapa :)
<Mmike> gnome3 je cijeli u banani
<Mmike> odem nekud
<Mmike> uzivajte
<Astemd> aj
<alice__> pa pa
<jelly-home> Mmike: hibernacija moze ici u datoteku, bar sa TuxOnIce, ali je to nesto kompliciranije
<alice__> hvala vam svima puno :) pa pa
<dodobas> 9
<ivoks> jebote drzava
<alice_> hejj. evo mene opet
<alice_> kako da instaliram xfce? kaze mi unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<alice_> eo taman to radim :) 
<ivoks> kako sam danas popizdio
<alice_> zasto
<ivoks> dodjem na tehnicki za auto
<ivoks> prodjem tehnicki
<ivoks> i napomenem zeni da je obrt promijenio adresu i sto se treba napraviti po tom pitanju
<ivoks> zena sva ljubazna pripremi sve papire i kaze da moram otici u heinzlovu
<ivoks> ok, nije mi bas jasno zasto moram na policiju radji promjene adrese obrta, ali dobro
<ivoks> dodjem na policiju, cekam sat vremena
<ivoks> i dodjem na red
<ivoks> i velim, trebam samo ovjeriti promjenu adrese obrta
<ivoks> drama
<ivoks> to nije predvidjeno
<ivoks> sto sad
<ivoks> veli zena da joj treba sudsko rjesenje o promjeni adrese
<ivoks> i sad, to mozda nikome ne zvuci cudno, ali...
<ivoks> postoji ta stvar koja se zove obrtnica
<ivoks> koju se dobije na temelju rjesenja suda
<ivoks> i koju onda nosis okolo i pokazujes u ovakvim prigodama
<ivoks> nista u tom rjesenju ne pise sto ne pise u obrtnici
<ivoks> i sad, ta drzava koja me prca da nosim tu obrtnicu okolo
<ivoks> ta drzava koja mi je dala tu obrtnicu
<ivoks> trazi od mene papir kojim je ta ista drzava dala toj istoj drzavi suglasnost za izdavanje te obrtnice
<ivoks> i da ne mogu dobiti novu knjizicu vozila ako ne donesem papir
<ivoks> bez kojeg ionako ne bi dobio obrtnicu
<ivoks> i na moju zabezeknutu facu dodje mi i pitanje 'pa zasto nama nista javili da ste promijenili adresu obrta?'
<ivoks> reko, odakle da ja znam da policiji trebam prijaviti adresu obrta; pa nisam na policiji prijavio obrt
<ivoks> svi podaci su u obrtnom registru
<alice_> a da ti to posaljes u novine? mislim sta da ti ja kazem, ja ti ne mogu pomoc
<ivoks> za koji kurac sluzi taj obrtni registar
<ivoks> i nakon toga jos sokova
<ivoks> promjenu adrese obrta treba prijaviti i na mirovinskom i na zdravstvenom
<ivoks> i onda opet
<ivoks> za koji kurac sluzi taj obrtni registar
<ivoks> i onda na faceboku stavim status da trazim posao izvan hrvatske
<ivoks> i jave mi se ljudi iz redhata i cisca u roku sat vremena
<ivoks> i onda se pitam... koji kurac radim ovdje
<alice_> pa stvarno koji k radis jos tamo ako imas priliku ic van??
<ivoks> zaposljavam ljude ovdje
<ivoks> zelim nesto ovdje stvoriti
<alice_> a kakav obrt imas
<ivoks> IT
<alice_> aha. nice... 
<alice_> e dodjem za sec samo da udjem u xfce
<alice__> eo me
<ivoks> idem se igrati
<alice__> ok
<ivoks> ubuntu phone za galaxy nexus i nexus 4 izlazi sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> pitam se koliko cemo cekati verziju za s3, s obzirom da je galaxy nexus prakticki s3
<vzugcic> irssi je zakon :)
<ivoks> naravno da je
<ivoks> index.hr
<ivoks> 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<ivoks> cloudflare-nginx
<ivoks> :)
<vzugcic> haha :) ... meteor u ledu napravio rupu od 6 metara :)
<vzugcic> grdo, ali dobro je kako je moglo biti
 * vzugcic is going to reboot and come back later ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-16
<hbogner> Ola amigos
<hbogner> Vileni jesi se prijavio na mum ? :)
<hbogner> Odoh
<SilverSpace> i da hoces kupiti nigdje nema Model B, Revision 2.0 512mb Rpi
<ivoks> kupih prvu igru na steamu
<ivoks> unity of command
<ivoks> panzer general style :)
<Mmike> mislim da mi racunalo govori 'kupi me novo, kupi me novo\
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, meni se cini da ti racunalo ima neku tjeskobu :D
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> hoce noviji hardver
<Mmike> Feb 16 21:03:56 buntor kernel: [  616.867979] ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1810000 action 0xe frozen
<Mmike> Feb 16 21:03:56 buntor kernel: [  616.867999] ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed
<Mmike> Feb 16 21:03:56 buntor kernel: [  616.868051] ata1: SError: { PHYRdyChg LinkSeq TrStaTrns }
<Mmike> Feb 16 21:03:56 buntor kernel: [  616.868073] ata1: hard resetting link
<Mmike> Feb 16 20:53:45 buntor kernel: [    1.491584] ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ-VERTEX3, 2.22, max UDMA/133
<Mmike> dugo je trajao
<jelly-home> Mmike: koliko dugo?
<jelly-home>   9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       4124h+59m+31.740s
<Mmike>   9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       2012h+12m+31.480s
<Mmike>  12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       56
<jelly-home> pft, duplo mladji od mojeg sa istim firmverom
<jelly-home> 241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       1057
<Mmike> da, ti brojevi mi nisu jasni
<jelly-home> vjerojatno najbitnija stavka
<Mmike> 241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       781
<Mmike> 242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       176
<Mmike> kaj to znaci da sam vise pisao nego citao po disku?
<jelly-home> da, al taj write counter izgleda broji prave writeove, sa amplifikacijom
<jelly-home> u prijevodu -- svaki mali write kroz dulje vrijeme, npr. syslog ili mail ili swapanje ili dpkg koji non-stop radi sync(), ce generirati 2MiB write svaki
<Mmike> eh, syslog
<Mmike> i bilo koji drugi log
<Mmike> jel' mogu selftestati i ssd?
<Mmike> kao sto mogu obican disk?
<jelly-home> ofskroz
<Mmike> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6166         -
<Mmike> # 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6165         -
<Mmike> to su tstovi na samsungu
<jelly-home> ako podrzava tu ata naredbu (a podrzava)
<Mmike> Testing has begun.
<Mmike> Please wait 1 minutes for test to complete.
<Mmike> Test will complete after Sun Feb 17 00:49:22 2013
<Mmike> pa, pricekajmo
<jelly-home> kaj nemas smartd koji vrti svai tjedan test jedan
<Mmike> SMART Error Log not supported
<Mmike> SMART Self-test Log not supported
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> jelly, jok
<jelly-home> ADATA sa istim kontrolerom ima temp. senzor, mozda ima i smart log
<jelly-home> er. self-test log
<jelly-home> Mmike: za slucaj da nisi primijetio da je temperatura tog SSD-a uvijek tocno 30°C
<Mmike> Model Family:     SandForce Driven SSDs
<Mmike> Device Model:     OCZ-VERTEX3
<Mmike> Serial Number:    OCZ-L4RLPJ8OU9WSE66X
<Mmike> jelly, yup :) 
<Mmike> u biti nije
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/hddtemp_smartctl.html
<Mmike> je :)
<jelly-home> u ovoj skatulji doma je ssd iste serije, ista fw verzija
<Mmike> jedino, primjeti korelaciju izmedju sdb/sdc
<Mmike> sdc je na stolu, u onom sharkoonovom e-sata ustekavalu
<Mmike> a sdb je spinpoint, u kistri
<jelly-home> a sda korelira sa jedinicnom funkcijom
<Mmike> u dlaku :)
 * jelly-home zagubio negdje 60GB SSD u selidbi, sad bi dobro dosao ak radi sa ARM igrackom
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-17
<Mmike> jelly, nisi vise na tresnjevci?
<jelly-home> jesam
<jelly-home> preselio se 100m zracne linije 
<jelly-home> al sad sam skoro na kneziji, uz slavonsku av.
<Mmike> bolji/veci/jeftiniji stan?
<jelly-home> ne/da/da 
<jelly-home> gazdarica dala otkaz
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> bar sparas malo mjesecno :)
<dodobas> yeloooo
<dodobas> kad nemas srece...
<dodobas> na openwrt-u wirelessu... ako se spoji drugi HP laptop probook 4720... meni mreza ode u K
<dodobas> no ako se taj hp stavi na bateriju (laptop-mode kicksin) mreza proradi istog trenutka
<dodobas> zabavno je gledati kako se youtube filmici bufferiraju ovisno o tome jel li drugi laptop na struji ili bateriji
<MmikeDOMA> ? :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: upravo tako
<MmikeDOMA> i eto
<MmikeDOMA> disk radi k'o veliki
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> mozda ploca?
<MmikeDOMA> sigurno je ploca
<MmikeDOMA> trebam novu plocu
<Hrki> jel postoji neka datoteka u kojoj su mi definirani svi tipovi datoteka i odgovarajuci programi koji ih otvaraju
<jelly-home> Hrki: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/shared-mime-info-spec je vjerojatno specifikacija koja se najvise koristi ovih dana
<jelly-home> postoji i /etc/mailcap koji se vise bas i ne koristi
<Hrki> kod windowsa su definirane extenzije, a kod linuxa tip fajla, neovisno o extenziji?
<jelly-home> da; iskreno, nemam pojma kada se koriste ekstenzije a kada se gleda sadrzaj datoteke
<Hrki> jebemti, crkla mi ati graficka :) prvo me zajebavala na widownsima, na linuxu je cak radila donekle, ali prdla i tamo :) izlgeda da ova na maticnoj je cist ok
<Hrki> prosli mjesec mobitel, graficka... ode sve
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, probaj ju ispec
<jelly-home> hm to me podsjetilo, moram vidit zasto je grafulja nonstop na +80°C
<jelly-home> ha, u svaki lokalni amazon se treba posebno ulogirati... trazio neki kabel na amazon.{com,co.uk,de,es} i onda sam odustao i otisao na ebay
<jelly-home> nije mi jasno kak kod nas nema generickih kablova sa IEC C14 (UPS, kompjuterska) na schuko _uticnicu_ da dalje ide schuko
<Tesla_> imal koga ? 
<Tesla_> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-10
<SilverSpace> ovo moram imati http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/34-mooshimeter
<SilverSpace> lol genijalno http://is.gd/p9V05D
<SilverSpace> ln
<BotaniCar> doProjutrofski !
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsONqAkrjB8
<datase> Mmike: Title: Huge slide for a huge crash. Russian Style!, Views: 258051, Rating: 94.59854%
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> 3h sam spaval nocas :) Pomalo sam se odvikao od toga :) 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, nisam ni ta 3h spaval, jebate, mali valjda trenira plivanje u snu, 456x je preplival cijeli krevet od 2AM do kad sam se moral ustat za posel :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro ljudovi
<jaizza> BotaniCar: odmah na vaterpolo
<BotaniCar> jaizza: on ili ja ? :) 
<ivoks> eh, buh
<ivoks> bih
<jaizza> BotaniCar: plivač u familiji
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: 
<jaizza> yo
<SilverSpace> poz jaizza 
<jaizza> ima tu tko problema s kičmom?
<SilverSpace> mi 
<SilverSpace> ui
<SilverSpace> kaj te muci fuk feder :)
<ivoks> kaj, debian se ipak odlucio za systemd
<ivoks> iskreno, nisam ocekivao da ce debian tako odluciti, s obzirom da je debian puno vise od linux distribucije
<ivoks> sad ce morati naci rjesenje za sve svoje kernele
<SilverSpace> kaj je to problem
<ivoks> pa... je
<ivoks> najveci problem je maintainerima
<ivoks> najgore je sto su neki clanovi TCa postali instrumenti u borbi nekih ljudi kojima i nije previse stalo do toga da debian bude snazna community distribucija
<ravilov> znaci debian se raspada, bar kao filozofija
<ravilov> i njega je politika 'zela
<ivoks> nije, ne jos
<ivoks> ali treba biti oprezan
<ivoks> naime, debian se odlucio na systemd
<ivoks> sto je, naizgled ok
<ivoks> ali systemd radi samo na linuxu
<ivoks> ne i na bsdu i solarisu
<ravilov> sta se ne moze portat?
<ivoks> ne
 * ravilov ne zna dovoljno o systemd
<ivoks> izrazito je linux kernel specific
<ravilov> znaci ni na arm ne radi?
<ravilov> aha
<ivoks> sto znaci da i kernel update moze sjebati init system
<ivoks> na armu bi trebao raditi
<ivoks> govorim o kernelima
<ravilov> aha
<ivoks> ne arhitekturama :)
<ivoks> ako se na stranu stave politicki razlozi zasto upstart ili zasto systemd
<ravilov> mozda su procijenili da je broj bsd/solaris korisnika zanemariv? iako to naravno nije u duhu community sustava
<ivoks> na tehnickom nivou, stvar se svodi na:
<ivoks> 1) systemd koji je dizajniran da radi s linux kernelom i nicim durgim
<ivoks> 2) upstart koji koristi ptrace, za koji se zna da ne valja, ali opet, za koji upstart trazi rjesenje
<ivoks> ravilov: pa to i velim
<ivoks> ravilov: postali su pijuni u redhatovoj igri
<ravilov> redhat?
 * ravilov ne zna dovoljno ni o trenutnoj situaciji
<ravilov> znaci debian uskoro prelazi na rpm? :)
<ivoks> systemd je redhatov softver
<ivoks> a upstart je canonicalov
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> ja sam vec dugo na upstart
<ivoks> s time da se upstart koristi na daleko vecem broju uredjaja
<ravilov> obviously, jer sam na mint/ubuntu
<ivoks> (svaki android koristi upstart)
<ravilov> cuo sam za systemd ali ne znam skoro nista o tome
<ravilov> ivoks, ja mislio da android koristi nesto sasvim specificno
<ivoks> da, upstart :)
<ravilov> neki mix sysvinit i upstart
<ivoks> upstart ima svoje jobove, ali moze i hendlati sysv init skripte
<ivoks> to je compatibility mode
<ravilov> da, pomocu jedne upstart skripte, vjerojatno zvane rc :)
<ivoks> s time da sysv skripte nisu ravnopravne upstart jobu
<ravilov> i koja je prednost systemd-a?
<ivoks> cek, ima wiki negdje
<ravilov> jel brze/efikasnije da se sve dogadja u kernelu?
<ravilov> da, gledam ga
<ravilov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<ivoks> https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/upstart
<ivoks> https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/systemd
<ravilov> a
<ivoks> Systemd is not portable. This is a choice which was made, not without reasons, by the developers. If systemd is chosen for Linux (which we recommend), something else will have to be done for kFreeBSD.
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> to znaci da ce svaki paket morati podrzavati dva inita
<Mmike> to znaci da ce ubuntu skoro preci na systemd
<Mmike> sto je, imho, dobro
<Mmike> a ovo drugo je sve, manje-vise, irellevant
<SilverSpace> jer se to sprema rat protiv canonicala
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto mislis da je to dobro?
<Mmike> mislis, novog-microsofta? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zato sto je upstart los
<ivoks> naime, bilo bi dobro da je systemd bolji od upstarta
<ravilov> uf, ne :(
 * ravilov likes upstart
<ivoks> po cemu je los?
<Mmike> osh rec da systemd nije bolji?
<Mmike> doduse
<ivoks> ne znam, ne koristim systemd
 * Mmike nikad ozbiljno nigdje nije koristio systemd :)
<Mmike> tako da nemam pojma u biti :)
<ivoks> mene zanima zasto mislis da je upstart los?
<Mmike> upstart je samo iritantan
<ivoks> jos nisam cuo argument
<ravilov> no dobro, in a nutshell... po cemu je systemd bolji?
<ravilov> je li efikasnije da se sve dogadja u kernelu
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> ili sta
<ivoks> ne dogadja se nista u kernelu
<ivoks> vec koristi kernel za komunikaciju
<ravilov> ma dobro, da ovisi o kernelu
<ravilov> ugl
<Mmike> blje
<Mmike> brb
<ravilov> je li bolje/brze tako?
 * ravilov ne vidi zasto bi bilo
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> upstart je learning step
<ivoks> ima musica
<SilverSpace> ha Mmike kuri vatru :)
<ivoks> ali meni je radio super
<ivoks> i s njim mogu stvari koje s sysv ne mogu
<ivoks> no, mene vise zanima netehnicka problematika
<ivoks> upstart se razvijao prije nego se itko sjetio systemd-a
<ivoks> upstart je bio funkcionalan prije nego je napisana prva linija systemda
<ravilov> kazu da je ono sto dodje kasnije najcesce bolje
<ivoks> ne kazem da nije
<ivoks> ali, postavljaju se dvostruki standardi
<ivoks> canonical je sranje jer nije odustao od upstarta i prihvatio systemd
<ivoks> canonical je sranje jer nije ostao s vec postojecim waylandom
<ivoks> ono, sto god napravis, zavrsis na zidu srama
<ivoks> a ne zbog tehnickih, vec politickih razloga
<ivoks> i redhat tu igra jako prljavu igru
<ivoks> to rade sad i s openstackom
<ivoks> dio su zajednice vec neko vrijeme, sve sto su radili je omogucavali da openstack radi na redhatu
<ivoks> i zbog toga imaju hrpetinu patcheva
<ivoks> nisu dodali nikakvu funkcionalnost
<ravilov> pa po meni redhat je oduvijek bio komercijalna ustanova, ne cudi me ako igraju prljavo jer to rade svi biznisi kojima je cilj profit
<ivoks> a sad jos i bacaju hrpu novaca u projekt
<ivoks> mali igraci, koji actually razvijaju openstack, postaju nebitni
<ravilov> kapitalizam
<ivoks> to ide toliko daleko da ce velike firme lagano odustati
<ivoks> ne, nije kapitalizam
<ivoks> openstack je u situaciji da ga napuste najvece svjetske kompanije
<ivoks> jer redhat nacka njihove patcheve
<ravilov> da, kao korisnici
<ravilov> money talks
<ivoks> kako bi im onda naplatio iste te patcheve u 'redhat' distribuciji
<ravilov> ergo kapitalizam
<ravilov> meh
<ravilov> ja vec ionako odavno lagano bjezim od svakog novog ubuntu upgradea
<BotaniCar> !support [10:06:36] <Mmike> mislis, novog-microsofta? :)
<ivoks> zasto?
<ravilov> napravim upgrade tipa godinu kasnije
<ravilov> jer uvijek nesto skenjkaju sto mi se ne svidja i potrga mi sve
<ravilov> trenutno sam na 13.04 i konacno sam poslozio manje-vise sve i nekak nemam zelju sad opet unistit
<ivoks> inace, mark je odbio prodaju jednog dijela canonicala jednom ponudjacu :)
<ravilov> jel ponudjac == redhat?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nema redhat toliko novaca koliko je ponudjeno
<ravilov> kajaznam, kad bacaju pare u kojekakve projekte...
<ivoks> da, al ponudjeno je bilo vise nego redhat prihoduje u dvije godine
<ivoks> dakle, ne zaradu koju ostvari
<ivoks> vec cjelokupni prihod
<ravilov> hmmm
<ravilov> znaci za nesto vremena mogao bi i android prec na systemd?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem da ce debian ici na systemd
<SilverSpace> tko odlucuje o tome 
<ivoks> jer ce onda morati podrzavati i sysv i systemd
<ivoks> SilverSpace: debian technical comitee
<SilverSpace> aha radikalno krilo debiana 
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> to je tehnicki odbor
<BotaniCar> Ako ista, oni bi mor..trebali biti stalozeni i promisljeni :)
<ivoks> neki od najpametnijih ljudi na kugli
 * ravilov zemlja nije kugla :p
<SilverSpace> pa svi koji odlucuju su radikalno krilo necega 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak si sad to zakljucio ? :) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: daj nemoj vise pricati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> s/pricati/prcati/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: iz iskustva :D
<SilverSpace> tko zna kak ce se to sve odvijat u biti bi trebala kvaliteta pobjediti ali nije uvijek tako 
<ivoks> pa nije systemd los
<SilverSpace> nisam ni reko 
<ivoks> ali je upitno koliko je dobar odabir za debian
<jelly> systemd vec sad u debianu ima 10-20k instalacija u popconu, a upstart stotinjak
<SilverSpace> ja stvarno ne znam kaj je bolje od to dvoje 
<jelly> al to je nebitno; systemd je vjerojatno najmanje zlo i najmanji problem za odrzavanje za GNU/Linux
<jelly> GNU/kFreeBSD ce imati nesto drugo
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> imati ce sysv
<ivoks> i dovesti ce do toga da ces paket morati odrzavati i jedno i drugo
<jelly> mozda ce biti onaj native freebsd 
<BotaniCar> Meni je interesantno kak piskaraju da je to bilo gurano od strane devova, a upravo ce se oni znojiti da im sve svugdje radi .. 
<jelly> ivoks: ali bugovi za freebsd nece biti RC, pa nikom nista :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jelly: nisam siguran hoce li biti jednostavnije za odrzavanje
<ivoks> u tom TC-u sjede ljudi koji odrzavaju i razvijaju upstart
<jelly> ali upstart ima dizajn issue
<ivoks> dok systemd razvija jedna osoba za koju se zna da je sklona od odustajanja od posla
<ivoks> a koji je to?
<ravilov> valjda ptrace
<ivoks> pa ptrace se zna da je problem i radi se na rjesenju
<ivoks> to nije dizajn issue
<ivoks> to je bug
<ivoks> dizajn issue je - nemoze raditi na nicem osim na linux kernelu
<ravilov> kako nije dizajn issue? pa devovi su odlucili koristit ptrace
<jelly> nekoliko sam procitao koji su imali smisla; recimo, nekvalitetan umount/remount-ro procedure 
<ivoks> upstart uopce ne radi mount/remount
<ivoks> to rade jobovi; do distribucije je da slozi kako to zeli hendlat
<jelly> jos gore -- znaci toga ni nema
<ivoks> pa da, upstart prati kiss princip
<ivoks> systemd zeli zamijeniti cron, at, ptty i sysv u jednom koraku
<jelly> systemd ima zasebne komponente koje to rade
<ravilov> nije li (tj. ne bi li trebalo biti) da su fs operations (ukljucujuci u/mount) previse high-level za jedan job manager?
<jelly> nije monolitno govno
<ravilov> tj. job manager se ne bi s tim trebao uopce zamarati
<jelly> po tome je blizak starim djb daemontoiolsima
<jelly> ravilov: system startup je isto stvar koju neko treba radit
<jelly> kao i shutdown
<ravilov> jelly, da, skripta :)
<jelly> ravilov: aha, to sad imas u sysvinitu
<jelly> i radi zakurac
<ravilov> mozda sam ja neki jako specifican korisnik, ali meni sysvinit zapravo nikad nije radio problema
<ravilov> upstart mi se svidja jer je manje-vise isto to samo sto je drugi metajezik i sto je event-driven
<jelly> na nekim masinama sa kompliciranijim stackom (md, lvm, cryptsetup, loopback device) svaki put mi radi fsck 
<jelly> tj. nikad nemre pozatvarat filesysteme 
<ravilov> hm, jesi siguran da je to do job managera a ne do samih startup skripti?
<ravilov> startup/shutdown*
<ivoks> u tome i je problem upstarta
<ivoks> trebala bi biti jedna skripta koja pokrece fsck
<jelly> ravilov: cijela poanta je bila da su skripte krhke i da treba nesto bolje
<ivoks> a ne po jedna za svaki block device
<ivoks> slazem se tu s jellyem
<ivoks> ali to se da rijesiti
<ivoks> da je debian stao iza upstarta, sigurno bi se pojavio jos koji dev koji bi radio na njemu
<ivoks> ovako ostaju google i canonical
<jelly> sve se da rijesiti, samo jedna opcija to vec ima rijeseno, a druga tek sad popravlja i bar jedan njen zagovornik štopa odluku političkim smicalicama
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> ivoks: da canonical nije imao (c) assignment bilo bi drukcije
<jelly> sad je gotovo
<ivoks> joj, nemoj me jebat
<ivoks> fakat, nemoj
<ivoks> CLA je standardna stvar
<ivoks> svi to imaju
<ivoks> hoces vidjeti koliko ih ja imam potpisanih?
<ivoks> FSF, Mozilla, OpenStack Foundation, Apache
<ivoks> svi
<jelly> za core komade sorsa?
<ivoks> *jedini* koji nema je kernel
<jelly> to su sve aplikacije
<ivoks> a systemd je kernel?
<ivoks> doduse, cak bi se moglo reci i da je :)
<jelly> ne, on je /sbin/init
<ivoks> i sto onda?
<ivoks> zasto googleu ne smeta?
<ivoks> napravio je najrasireniju linux distribuciju
<jelly> ivoks: koja je sve zatvorenija i zatvorenija
<ivoks> a redhat je otvorena distribucija?
 * BotaniCar eats popcorn and reads with marble-eyes
<jelly> ivoks: da.
<ivoks> po cemu?
<ivoks> pa rade isto sto i google
<jelly> ivoks: od redhata uzmes sors i napravis scientific linux i centos
<ivoks> pa to isto imas i s androidom
<ivoks> a oboje ti daju dump sourcea
<jelly> od AOSP-a dobijes kitu, svakih 12 mjeseci tarball preko zida
<ivoks> pa to isto i redhat radi
<ivoks> ajde, uzmi source od redhat kernela pa mi reci sto si dobio
<jelly> core componente i servisi su zatvoreni; kod RHEL-a je samo RHN
<jelly> ivoks: do 2011, sve
<ivoks> sta si sad rekao?
<ivoks> redhat ti daje tarball za kernel source
<ivoks> provjeri
<ivoks> rade isto sto i google
<ivoks> samo sto su to poceli raditi puno prije googlea
<ivoks> dapace
<ivoks> redhat ti ne da ni pristup bugzilli
<jelly> ivoks: i samo za to, i samo zbog oraclea
<ivoks> dev nece s tobom razgovarati
<ivoks> ako nemas kupljeni rhn
<ivoks> prijavis bug i ne da ti pristup tom bugu
<ravilov> tko je ovaj guest sto stalno flooda?
<ivoks> zakrpa ga i odjebe te
<ivoks> ne veli ni sto je zakrpao ni kako
<ivoks> to je open source?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: onaj-koji-zivi-od-rudarenja :) kaj ti jos uvijek imas prikaz join/part-ova ? :D Kaj ce ti to 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#587 +b *!*@93-138-96-223.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-13 09:47:48 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<ravilov> treba mi
<jelly> ivoks: stavi na *!*@93-138-96-223.adsl.net.t-com.hr$##fix_your_connection pa ce ga redirektat
<BotaniCar> ravilov: posteno, ja imam poseban tab za ta $%&/ , nekad mi je puniji ekran toga nego prepiski
<pkiller> jel netko ima malo ljepše sređen weechat? ja još koristim defaultni i mogu reć da mi je dopizdio
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#588 +b *!*@93-138-96-223.adsl.net.t-com.hr$##fix_your_connection] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-13 09:49:21 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<pkiller> lol
<pkiller> ovaj bot je naporan
<jelly> pkiller: /ignore uBOTu-fr
<ravilov> pkiller, po cemu je naporan? oglasi se jedino kad mu to naredis
<jelly> ivoks: i pazi, govorimo samo o rhel kernelu; pogledaj koliko changesetova ide u upstream od RH-a, koliko od Googlea
<ivoks> jelly: sve stoji, kapa dole redhatu
<ivoks> jelly: ja trenutno pizdim na redhat jer se ponasaju bahato
<ivoks> novcem rijesavaju sve
<ivoks> i nije canonical jedini koji pizdi
<jelly> da su zatvorili, jesu, ali tek kad im se oracle zamjerio
<ivoks> nece primiti patch jer sam ga poslao s @canonical.com adresom
<jelly> lolwut
<ivoks> isti patch primi kada ga posalje netko drugi
<ivoks> otvorimo raspravu o novom ficuru
<ivoks> razna ekipa iz raznih firmi konstruktivno raspravlja
<ivoks> a ovaj 'ne.'
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> nabijem ih na kurac
<ivoks> i onda te pitaju zasto canonical radi svoje?
<ivoks> pa pogledaj
<ivoks> moras forkat da mozes inovirati
<ivoks> a tvoje nece prihvatiti i nadopuniti
<ivoks> sad razvijaju svoj launchpad - wtf?
<ivoks> a kad canonical to napravi, jer im patcheve ne primaju, onda smo zlo?
<ivoks> (s time da RH nikad nije poslao patch za launchpad ili upstart)
<ivoks> nama klijenti dolaze placuci - sve samo da ne rade vise s redhatom
<ivoks> zato se i nudilo toliko novaca za polovicu canonicala
<ravilov> polovicu? to nisi spomenuo :)
<ivoks> pa rekao sam, za jedan dio
<ivoks> ne za cijeli
<ivoks> dosao vendor koji moze redhatu zasarafiti jaja i ponudio
<ravilov> polovica je poprilican "dio", moze bit bitno za raspravu :)
<ravilov> i dakle mark rekao ne moze, natezi se dalje s redhatom?
<ivoks> pa nije polovica... dio; je li to tocno pola ljudi ili ne, nisam istrazivao
<ivoks> ne, rekao je ne moze - doci ce za 12 mjeseci s duplo vecom ponudom
<jelly> jel to onaj isti launchpad za koji se moras istelit da ga instaliras i dignes sovju instancu, jer su svi defaulti potrgani?
<ravilov> tako znaci
<ivoks> i ako se planovi za ovu godinu ostvare, i hoce
<ravilov> ivoks, hoce mark *onda* prodat?
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda hoce
<ravilov> ili ce cekat da opet podupla?
<ravilov> naravno, ne smijes reci tko je? :whistle:
<ivoks> ja se nadam da hoce
<ivoks> da uzmem svoj dio i odem zivjet na more i malo veslat tu i tamo
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ravilov: ne znam tko je, ali znam koji je iznos bio u pitanju
<ravilov> meh, mene vise zanima tko je :)
<ivoks> prema iznosu, mogu samo nagadjati tko bi to mogao biti - nema previse mogucnosti
<ravilov> bilo bi fora da je oracle
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> iako je moguce
<jelly> backup SYSTEMSTATE u windowsima na EFI masini uvijek baca gresku, vendor veli -- "Currently, this is working as designed."
<ivoks> no, do tad... treba ici vise po zapovijednom lancu
<ivoks> tako da se dobije vise na kraju :D
<jelly> da ne bi bilo kao netware, embrace, extend, extinguish
<ivoks> ha cuj, uvijek cemo imati debian :D
<jelly> pa da
<ravilov> exterminate?
<ivoks> http://upitnici.hzz.hr/
<ivoks> ha!
<SilverSpace> i kaj pitaju 
<SilverSpace> joj pere me juzina 
<ivoks> koliko sam ljudi zaposlio u 2013
<ivoks> i koliko je zena zaposleni
<SilverSpace> kaj oni to ne bi trebali znat 
<BotaniCar> Kaj to smije biti bitno ? :) 
<ivoks> oni bi to sve vec trebali znati
<ivoks> al eto... go figure
<BotaniCar> Je*ote, otkad se pocelo paziti da imas izbalansiranu kolicinu muskaraca/zena/srva/bradatih/debelih u firmi, nemo'sh vise birati ljude po kljucu sposobnosti 
<SilverSpace> ja da imam firmu samo bi zene zaposljavao :)
<BotaniCar> Da ja imam firmu, prodao bi ju RedHatu 
<jelly> da ja imam barku vozio bi se po moru
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto njima :)
<pkiller> jelly, ravilov, mislio sam da automatski editira banove... 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pravo je pitanje zakaj mislim da bi ne itko, nekmoli oni, htio kupiti :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj imas znjoru kod njih
<BotaniCar> Imam znoru u zelucu svaki put kad lupim update na centosu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jel igrao tko flappy bird?
<ivoks> ja sam dogurao do 18
<ivoks> http://apkandroid.blogspot.com/2014/02/flappy-bird-13-apk.html
<ivoks> http://gsmandroidapps.com/dl/2014/30/Flappy_Bird_v1.3_[Gsmandroidapps.com].apk
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26114364
<BotaniCar> :) Ne dilaj drogu na kanalu, ivoks :)
<jaizza> droga dolazi u više oblika..
<BotaniCar> A ja nemam ni jedan :( 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> da10:57 <   ravilov> polovica je poprilican "dio", moze bit bitno za raspravu :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> kak sam ovo posta nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Sigurno koristis ubuntu :) 
<BotaniCar> On to sam radi :) 
<jelly> hm, a zasto te flappy bird nema u storeu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne znam opce zakaj je tak popularna postala :) Uglavnom, autor rekao da mu se ne da vise zajebavati s tim i da ju mice s trzista - najednom pomama
<SilverSpace> hebes igre 
<BotaniCar> Pfft, to kaj si ti star i svaki Koreanac te moze sabiti u Starcraftu ne znaci da su igrice losa stvar ! Nekaj sam citao da umjereno igranje poboljsava vid :)
<BotaniCar> Da mi je vidjeti nekog tko se "umjereno" igra :)
<jelly> mozda ako ostatak dana ne buljis u monitor
<CTCP2> divno nase pravosudje
<CTCP2> sad sam iso u postu i vratila mi se zalba sa suda
<CTCP2> "jer ju niko nije podigo"
<CTCP2> :)))))))))))
<vileni> it's a two way game
<CTCP2> kroejsa aka zimbabwe
<ravilov> SilverSpace, i ja tebe :p
<ravilov> (re: weird highlight)
<SilverSpace> :) stvarno ovo bilo slucajno 
<SilverSpace> nisam ja 
<SilverSpace> majke mi 
<SilverSpace> njet 
<SilverSpace> ne
<ravilov> je je
<SilverSpace> http://www.poslovnipuls.com/2014/02/10/iz-rusije-bez-ljubavi-zabranjena-vritualna-valuta-bitcoin/
<BotaniCar> I ti se informiras kod ekipe koja ni engleski ne zna :) http://jebo.me/pas/2 # meni je ovo samo znak da se banksterima tresu gace :) Pocele firme ulagati u to, ne valja :) 
<BotaniCar> Bude to kao i s Kinom, kao enforsali ban, pa za tri tjedna rekli da su se predomislili i nisu bas tako mislili :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesi vidio kako pada sve? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: vidim da pokusavaju rusiti, ne da pada :) Ako hoces vidjeti pad, procitaj kaj se desava ovih dana s japanskom ekonomijom, to me vise brine :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa 200$ je nize trenutacno btc, 5$ ltc? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ni prvi ni zadnji put, pad je (IMO) bio kad se s 47$ srusilo na 18$ :) 
<BotaniCar> Psmtr, ako prodam kako sam planirao, ovaj mjesec necu zaraditi 1000kn, nego 750 :) 
<vileni> ne brine mene to, samo komentiram :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, nek se tresu brda, valjda ce se bar mish roditi :) 
<BotaniCar> Usput, odi na bitcoin.de, tamo ne pada nesto :) 
<vileni> sta mis, janje neko, za na razanj :)
<BotaniCar> U biti, europu ovo kao da je samo okrznulo 
 * BotaniCar najednom gladan
<vileni> kako okrznulo, pa tu je i ispod 600? 
<BotaniCar> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1x9gue/my_protest_at_mtgox_offices_5_to_7th_february/ # sva ta panika zato jer Ameri drze pare u online novcaniku u Japanu .. ako CTCP2 nesto ne nauci iz ovog .. 
<BotaniCar> Ne bi pada bilo uopce, da se ljudi drze dobrih praksi koje imaju s "pravom" lovom :) Je'ote , tko jos drzi placu na tudjem tekucem :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja... oces da prebacim na tvoj ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: minus na tekucem nije platja !!!!
<obruT> :)
<obruT> dobis i minus i kredite ;)
<BotaniCar> ja isto drzim racune u novcaniku, psi lopovi nikako da ga ukradu .. 
<ivoks> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/switches/ps13080/ps13094/ps13469/solution-overview-c22-730808.html
<BotaniCar> Fino ste se udruzili, ivoks, jebenica ! Sad bi spomenuo jednog-sistemca iz firme koju ne smijem imenovati a bavi se pornicima, koji je tvrdio da SDN nece nikad zazivjeti, a ako i zazivi nece kod njih .. ali necu :) Zivo me zanima ciju mreznu opremu oni koriste :) 
<ivoks> ovo sam im ja osobno radio
<BotaniCar> Da znas da si kul 
<CTCP2> <vileni> BotaniCar: pa 200$ je nize trenutacno btc, 5$ ltc? :)
<CTCP2> na ovo se mogu samo nasmijat
<CTCP2> ti padovi su mi vec smijesni
<CTCP2> ak ista dokazuju, dokazuju kolko je bitcoin *JAK*
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: a jel ti smijesno ono kaj se sad desava ekipi koja drzi koine u onlajn novcanicima na exchangeu ? :D
<CTCP2> jer uvijek iza takvih padova, vrijednost naraste nazad
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : to mi nije, al to je necija osobna glupost i lijenost :P
<ivoks> BotaniCar: toliko sam im pomogao da to zazivi, da moram priznati da sam ocekivao kako ce me spomenuti i pokrenuti crkvu s mojim imenom
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: osobna glupost * broj korisnika = globalan utjecaj 
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  :)))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> - i + amer i rus 
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, win8 start gumb http://art.penny-arcade.com/photos/i-RrTj8nL/0/950x10000/i-RrTj8nL-950x10000.jpg #pretty accurate :)
<SilverSpace> win 8 nisam jos ni pogledao 
<jelly> ivoks: oh nice, mi bas kupujemo nexusa
<ivoks> jelly: ako hocete gore vrtiti openstack, mogu vam pribaviti support od cisca i canonicala
<ivoks> al vjerojatno cete vrtiti vmware :)
<ivoks> 'gore'
<jelly> ivoks: da nemamo sunk cost vmware licenci... :-) 
<ivoks> mozete i dalje koristiti vmware uz openstack
<ivoks> i za to ti mogu dovesti vmware, canonical i cisco zajedno
<jelly> a znam, ali instalacija nije dovoljno velika da se opce isplati ici sa openstackom
<ivoks> tja...
<jelly> drugo da to mozes uvalit ovima u sestrinskoj firmi u Grupi 
<ivoks> vec jesmo :)
<ivoks> sala, sala :D
<ivoks> http://www.itworld.com/404154/foxconn-investing-1b-indonesia-build-factories
<SilverSpace> :) da ni je bilo vidjeti facu 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kome?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: od jelly 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly samo radi ovdje
 * ravilov samo radi ondje
 * BotaniCar samo irca ovdje
 * rut samo drka ovdje 
<rut> sorry ivoks . morao sam 
<ivoks> ne, nisi morao
<rut> a jesam kad sam vidio 2 prijatelja sto pisu 
<rut> nemogu odoljet onda
<ivoks> shvati to ovako...
<ivoks> ako ti je tesko odoljeti prostacenju zato sto je netko nesto napisao (nevezano uz tebe, k tome), onda ti nije mjesto ovdje
<rut> ajde mozda je malo rijec bila jaka 
<rut> al i to je posao .. zar ne ?
<rut> uz zadovoljstvo naravno 
<ivoks> to se zove nekultura
<ivoks> i ti imas pravo biti nekulturan
<rut> pa ispricao sam se 
<rut> dobio kick i ok 
<ivoks> problem je sto mi to ne trpimo i pobrinuti cemo se da zadrzimo nivo koji zelimo
<ivoks> nije ok
<rut> a onda ban .. sto da ti kazem
<ivoks> nije dovoljno samo reci 'zao mi je' i onda opet to ponoviti
 * BotaniCar je sumnjicav prema isprikama za djelo za koje se zna da ce osoba koja se ispricava - ponoviti
<BotaniCar> opet mi ovaj ivoks viri nad tastaturom :) 
<rut> pa vjerovatno hoce 
<rut> nazalost :(
<ivoks> onda nemoj ovdje vise dolaziti
<rut> a nemoj tako .. ovdje svasta mogu naucit 
<ivoks> onda suti i citaj
<rut> hocu .. pokusat cu se suzdrzat takvih uleta
<rut> al nemogu obecat 
<rut> ti neshvacas da jelly i ravilov .. zrace nekim cudim zrakama .. jednostavno se to neda objasnit
<CTCP2> irc nije irc bez malo psovki i fightanja
<CTCP2> imho :/
<rut> nemoj ctcp2 .. sad ce se dusebriznici odmah javit 
<CTCP2> lol, i oleg se bacio u politiku
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/istina-o-uvodjenju-reda-izivljavanje-nad-malima-i-protivnicima-vlasti/726605.aspx
<CTCP2> "Postoji, naime, mali problem s kojim ni IBM-ov Vaso ne bi izasao na kraj, jer nije niciji rodijak niti kum, a nema ni stranacku iskaznicu – problem TUMACENJA sve te sume propisa, gdje stvari variraju od zupanije do zupanije, od suca do suca, od jednog odbora do drugog, od jedne komisije do pete."
<CTCP2> "Predstecajna nagodba koja bi vam prosla pred odborom A, moze pasti pred odborom B, i obratno. U oba se slucaja kocka milijunskim sumama, a za to vrijeme privode se bakice s pijace (purgerski: kumice s placa) i zatvaraju kafici radi 5 kuna viska u blagajni. Uvoðenje reda."
<CTCP2> ovo sam iskusio na svojoj kozi xD
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ti nisi bakica. 
<CTCP2> :<
<jelly> ali ima kafic?
<BotaniCar> Sumnjam, rekao bi da je i svoje i susjedove bubrege prodao za jos par grafickih kartica 
<CTCP2> samo zalozio :>
<BotaniCar> Znam da je u prvim danima koristio izraz "investitor", mozda se zabunio, htio je napisati "donator" .)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> sad ih je mnozina
<CTCP2> investitori* :>
<BotaniCar> Cek, uprkos svom trnju koje kriptovalute trenutno gaze na putu do slave, ti si jos ljudi uvukao u to ? Svaka cast 
<CTCP2> fkors
 * CTCP2 je PRO
<BotaniCar> Ne placaju struju i djeca nemaju za pelene doma, ali usli su u bizniz :) 
<CTCP2> xD
 * BotaniCar se sakrije
<CTCP2> pelene ne donose dobit :>
<jelly> /o\
<CTCP2> to je neopravdan trosak
<jelly> vidijo sam kod kineza btc 120GH asic za 300 dolara
<CTCP2> znao sam da ces i ti prec, kadtad :>
<CTCP2> hm, to je ok cijena
<ravilov> hoce li vise prestati ovo miniranje ovdje?
<CTCP2> u cem je kvaka?
<CTCP2> ravilov : ti i tvoj bankarski loby necete pobijediti :>
<BotaniCar> ravilov: cim bude i slova ontopic, ja se gasim dok ne prestane
<ivoks> sta, opet je pao odnos prema dolaru?
<CTCP2> ivoks : to je samo dokaz BTC-ove nadmoci
<BotaniCar> ivoks: rusi stisli jedan od vecih exchangeova (pokrenuli istragu jer su ovima klijenti bili "krivi ljudi"), ovi zamrzli sredstvakoja su ljudi ostavili u onlajn novcaniku , i dali obavijest da su to napravili zbog problema otkrivenog u BTC algoritmu :) Suska se da su to napravili i zato jer su se poigrali s "parama stedisa" pa sad ne mogu isplatiti sve koji bi povukli sredstva
<CTCP2> svi takvi padovi su meni samo dokaz kolko je BTC jak
<CTCP2> jer ga nis od tog ne unisti
<CTCP2> uvijek "prezivi"
<CTCP2> i vrati se na cca staru vrijednost
<BotaniCar> Najsmjesnije je sto je cijela panika pocela bezveze ( rusk vlada dala obavijest da je jedini novac tamo rubalj - big deal) , nastavila se bezveze ( bedasti ameri masovno drzali pare kod njih na exchangeu , a ne u novcaniku i sad ne mogu do njih) i potrajat ce jer su se spekulanti uspanicili :) 
<BotaniCar> Spektakularno smijesno je da CTCP2,na primjer, i dalje nakon toga drzi pare onlajn :)
<CTCP2> ja imam opravdan razlog - imam mali SSD :DDDD
<jelly> BotaniCar: to nije smijesno, to je super za kupit BTCa kad je nisko!
<BotaniCar> Ne njajke, drzis to na nekakvom exchangeu koji isplacuje kamatu ako im ostavis paru, pratim tvoj rad :) 
<CTCP2> jelly : jedan frend ih je kupio 10 kom jutros
<jelly> ako imas para za tu vrstu visokorizicnih papira
<CTCP2> i navodno je bilo likova koji su ih prodavali po 100 USD
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam imao nesto puno vremena izucavati, ali citam da se ekipa srozala na to da prodaju 1BTC za 100 baksi, samo da izvuku paru van :) 
<ravilov> a da se vi svi lijepo ufatite krampa i lopate i posteno zaradite svoj novac?
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: nije navodno, slikali ljudi ekran 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar daj link xD
<CTCP2> jebote, koji idiot
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ja ovo radim u paraleli s "postenim" zaradjivanjem , nemoj biti ljubomoran jer cu se ja s hobijem obogatiti ! :) 
<CTCP2> neko se sad nabro para ko budala
<ravilov> a CTCP2 zavidan :p
<ivoks> ijao
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: nemam, samo sam oko bacio i vratio se na ir.. otisao raditi
<CTCP2> bar su mi jasni ti idioti koji prodaju u panici
<CTCP2> vec je 10 (DESET) puta bila takva panika i ak se ista dalo naucit je to da se vrijednost opet vrati
<CTCP2> cak se i onaj sugavi DOGE COIN vratio na 190-200 mBTC
<BotaniCar> On the bright side, javili mi se partneri iz kine, odslavili su svoje, sad mozemo nastaviti s poslom :) Cekam tri tjedna da potvrde narudzbe :)
<CTCP2> "Da je posve legalan mislio je i drugi moj znanac poduzetnik, a njemu je inspekcija nasla da se ne pridrzava bizarnog pravila o trajanju radnog vremena – naime, kod njega su zaposlenici, inace odlicno placeni i vise nego zadovoljni, radili MANJE nego zakon propisuje, a za punu placu. Idealna situacija zar ne? Ne i za drzavu, koja je poduzetniku odrapila kaznu."
<CTCP2> lol, jel ovo istina?
<jelly> pitaj olega
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> ostajte mi pozdravljeni
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kud ces 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: domu svome polako
<jaizza> :-)
<SilverSpace> nis ni objasnila kaj je sa kicmom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dobila sam neki recept navodno protiv kičmobolje
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ja sam siguran samo u jedan
<jaizza> Ako zelite zaboraviti  na bolove u kičmi, svaku večer, prije spavanje, u roku jednog do dva mjeseca trebate jesti:
<jaizza> - 1 suhu smokvu
<jaizza> - 1 suhu marelicu
<SilverSpace> dobar krevet kicmu cuva 
<jaizza> - 5 suhih Å¡ljiva
<jaizza> Ovi plodovi sadrže supstance koje izazivaju regeneraciju tkiva, koje sastavljaju intervertebralne diskove. Oni ih čine jačim i čvršćim. Pršljenovi počinju sami stajati  na određena njima prirodom dana,mjesta, bez vanjske manuelne korekcije.
<jaizza> Probajte i vi nećete prepoznati svoju kicmu!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: je, od kad sam pribavila madrace s memory pjenom - preporodila sam se
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ne mijenjam ih ni za niš
<jaizza> nikad ikad
<jaizza> (osim ako ostanem bez poslai para pa ne budem imala za nove..)
<SilverSpace> i ja bi trebao svoj promjeniti 
<SilverSpace> a zao mi ga puno sam ga platio 
<CTCP2> kolko to dodje
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kaje
<SilverSpace> koje*
<CTCP2> madrac
<CTCP2> i mene jebe kicma
<SilverSpace> ja svojeg platio 5kk
 * CTCP2 GRC!
<CTCP2> cek, zas bi ga trebo promijenit
<CTCP2> pa kolko "traje"
<SilverSpace> doduse ima tome sad je to pristupacnije
<CTCP2> 3000
<CTCP2> http://darido.hr/madraci/cijena/memory-san-hr-7
<SilverSpace> sve ovisi ako samo za spavanje onda dugo 
<SilverSpace> ja sam dosta doma izadnje pet godina mi netjak skace 
<SilverSpace> recimo sigurno traje 10g
<hbogner> ako nezelite bolove u ledjima svaki dan vjezbajte, razgibavajte se
<hbogner> vjezbe za ledja koje sam radio an terapijama su 90% identicne onima na piltesu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: je ali lik koji je doso meni leda doma naravnat prvo kaj je pogledao kakav krevet imam
<hbogner> SilverSpace, naravno, i to je bitno
 * jelly uzeo neki za "samo" 1800kn
<hbogner> ali treba i svakodnevno se razgibavat da ti misici nose a ne kosti
<SilverSpace> naravno
<SilverSpace> samo sve dolazi od loseg kreveta 
<ravilov> na drvenoj dasci
<ravilov> po vojnicki
<jelly> mirka, ljubavi jedina moja ti
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kakvu dasku imas 
<CTCP2> a i to mi nije bas jasno
<ravilov> mekanu :)
<SilverSpace> i o tome ovisi 
<CTCP2> jedni preporucuju "drvenu dasku" ("sto tvrdje, to bolje"), a drugi superanatomski prilagodjeno i mekano
<CTCP2> il stolice
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jelovina ili lipa :)
<ravilov> ha
<CTCP2> jedni preporucuju sjedenje bez naslona, drugi superanatomske herman millere od 20.000 kn
<ravilov> ovaj mene ozbiljno shvaca :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, i sta ti to govori? meni govori da za razne ljude funkcioniraju razne stvari, na tebi je da vidis sta funkcionira TEBI
<CTCP2> ravilov : meni govori da u prosjeku nemaju blage veze :))
<hbogner> kako sporo ide brisanje ~500 000 fajlova :D
<CTCP2> hbogner : format c:
<CTCP2> xD
<ravilov> a mozes i bit pametnjakovic i tako to gledat
<ravilov> tj "pametnjakovic"
<hbogner> CTCP2, ???
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to sam i ja jednom poceo brisat i mislio da ne radi 
<CTCP2> treci pak govore da nije zdravo za zglobove spavat/lezat na tvrdom
<SilverSpace> koliko je dugo brisalo 
<CTCP2> hbogner : ignore :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma igram se sa tms, planiram dodatak na orbview stavit
<ravilov> hbogner, slobodno stavi CTCP2-a na ignore, vec je navikao :p
<jelly> hbogner: http://www.quora.com/File-Systems/How-can-someone-rapidly-delete-400-000-files
<hbogner> samo da kazem nezelim cjelo disk, samo tih nesto "malo" fajlova :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> hbogner: vidim da se osm-hr ekipa reklamira po opskurnim mjestima :)
<ravilov> rsync??
<ravilov> wow, that's novel
<hbogner> jelly, fory, rsync :D
<jelly> hbogner: testovi: https://web.archive.org/web/20130626130525/http://linuxnote.net/jianingy/en/linux/a-fast-way-to-remove-huge-number-of-files.html
<hbogner> *fora
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: nije bas dobro da je tvrdo ko daska 
<jelly> originalni blog mi ne radi, srecom pa postoji archive.org
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD0M4E8VcbU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Schaatser Olga Graf geeft zich bijna bloot op winterspelen Sotsji na goud Ireen Wust op 3000M, Views: 112779, Rating: 88.0%
<jelly> SS zna holandski?
<SilverSpace> tak nema kaj pokazati 
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> ali je pokretljiva i sve nadoknadi
<SilverSpace> Grafova je nakon prolaska kroz ciljnu ravninu raskopčala svoj kostim
<SilverSpace> a nema nis ispod 
<SilverSpace> pitam se jel to radi i na trenihgu ? blago njenom treneru
<ravilov> cemu taj potez?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: koji 
<SilverSpace> Schumacher ne reagira na vanjske podražaje :(
<ivoks> flappy bird - 21
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vidim ideto i do 97
<SilverSpace> twiterasi ihraju 
<ivoks> nema razloga zasto ne bi islo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: te price o michaelu siri zlonamjerna ekipa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: budjene iz kome ce potrajati tjednima barem
<ivoks> predugo je bio u komi da se probudi samo tako
<ivoks> dok droga izadje iz njegovog tijela, potrajati ce tjedni
<ivoks> treba cekati
<hbogner> "estimated finish: february 20th" :D
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> to mu je procjena za obradu 20gb rastera :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nazalost ne bu se on probudio nikad 
<SilverSpace> drugo je fraktura lubanjea drugo izljev krvi u mozak
<ivoks> ne znas hoce li se probuditi
<ivoks> ni doktori ne znaju
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Feb2014/60913640-ebay.jpg
<ivoks> free shipping :D
<obruT> ivoks: oćemo na freeride ? :P  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5waSw2mMfY
<SilverSpace> ?
<datase> obruT: Title: Lawine Passeier Südtirol I Avalanche I Valanga South Tyrol Dramatic Pill Moos Beibach I Italy, Views: 1025385, Rating: 94.26656%
<obruT> treba pogledat do kraja...
<ivoks> obruT: ja na freeride ove godine idem opet u colorado
<ivoks> kako se cini, to ce mi biti jedino bordanje
<SilverSpace> koja je to sila 
<obruT> a opce ne pici nest brzo
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> "There's nothing to say. . . This is the result of changes climateci result of decades of pollution Solid and poor are destroying the nature.﻿"
<ivoks> inace, lavina nije bilo prije, dok se nisu pojavile tvornice :)
<SilverSpace> da tvornice su krive 
<ivoks> Mislite da ste primjer nekoga koga "uvođenje reda" ne može zakačiti jer je već u redu? Tako je mislio moj znanac vlasnik firme dok mu nije došla inspekcija za uredsko poslovanje, ili kako god da se ta tiranija zove, i našla da visina i površina radnih stolova nisu sukladni s nekim pravilnikom. Kazna – 10.000 kuna.
<ivoks> Da je posve legalan mislio je i drugi moj znanac poduzetnik, a njemu je inspekcija našla da se ne pridržava bizarnog pravila o trajanju radnog vremena – naime, kod njega su zaposlenici, inače odlično plaćeni i više nego zadovoljni, radili MANJE nego zakon propisuje, a za punu plaću. Idealna situacija zar ne? Ne i za državu, koja je poduzetniku odrapila kaznu.
<ivoks> da, to je i meni knjigovodja napomenuo
<ivoks> veli 'previse placas radnike'
<ivoks> rekao 'kaj?' - kaze, za tu placu moraju vise raditi inace ces dobiti kaznu
<ivoks> pa ja sad radnicima pisem dodatni sat svaki dan, kao 'u pripravnosti'
<ivoks> nabijem ih mutave
<SilverSpace> kretenizam
 * obruT je poslao sefu mail da imam preveliku placu pa da mi smanji za svaki slucaj da nema problema oko toga
<hbogner> aha, taj zakon ocito ne vrijedi za visoko pozicionirane u drzavnim sluzbama
<ivoks> stvar je u satnici
<ivoks> moraju raditi barem 8 sati na dan
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/5BwsLhfH3TE?t=3m36s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Ode to Avalanche, Views: 118106, Rating: 92.0%
<hbogner> oces reci da sabornici rade puno radno vrijeme?
<ivoks> slazem se da ne rade
<hbogner> istina oni sebi pisu sve i svasta da rade pa i tako simuliraju satnicu
<ivoks> oleg govori isto sto sam i ja rekao
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/istina-o-uvodjenju-reda-izivljavanje-nad-malima-i-protivnicima-vlasti/726605.aspx
<ivoks> ovo na vlasti su komunisti, pravi pravcati
<ivoks> nisu to socijaldemokrati, nazalost
<ivoks> sto to znaci
<ivoks> to znaci da si kriv dok ne dokazes suprotno
<igustin> ivoks: respect za Cisco/openStack
<ivoks> igustin: ha?
<igustin> jel' se može od toga napraviti predavanje za DC2014?
<ivoks> kaj si ti lud? :)
<ivoks> pa to se placa ko suho zlato :D
<igustin> omg
<ivoks> kaj omg
<igustin> ne očekujem know-how, neznam kakve low-level napredne tajne
<ivoks> ah, krivo sam procitao
<igustin> općenito o tome što si radio
<ivoks> ja procitao recept :D
<igustin> lol :D
<igustin> ipak je to *Open* Stack
<ivoks> ne moze se tu nesto posebno pricati
<igustin> razmisli ako možeš malo ispričati na tu temu, ali općenito o radu na OpenStacku
<igustin> meni je taj business model zanimljiv za javnost
<ivoks> rijec je o tome da su dvije tvrtke radile zajedno na omogucavanju rada proizvoda jedne firme na proizvodu druge firme
<igustin> radiš za Canonical na opensource projetkima za enterprise, to je poanta
<ivoks> da, ali ne mogu o tome previse pricati :)
<ivoks> naime, ne smijem
<igustin> ma kužim NDA, vidi koliko možeš
<ivoks> od svih, bas cisco
<ivoks> najsmijesniji od svih projekata :D
<igustin> ponavljam - ne moraš detalje, ogradi se slobodno, zanima me $$$ od rada na opensourceu
<igustin> ti spomeni i druge, ako smiješ i koje smiješ
<ivoks> a kad je DC2014?
<igustin> 16.-18. 06. (ako ne bude promjena), dorscluc.org
<ivoks> tko zna di sam ja tad
<ivoks> vjerojatno u japanu
<hbogner> e da spomenem za one koji neznaju:  "BalCCon2k14 --> 5|6|7 septembar 2014. Master centar, Novi Sad!!!"
<hbogner> igustin, nekidan sam odradio ulogu ambasadora :D
<igustin> ivoks: čut ćemo se i za eventualno sponzorstvo, tvoje/Canonical/whatever koji znaš
<ivoks> hahaha
<igustin> hbogner: !!! :)
<ivoks> naravno :) daj lovu :)
<igustin> ? :S
<ivoks> pa sponzorstvo
<ivoks> je radi love, nije li :)
<igustin> ivoks: win-win ;)
<ivoks> je da...
<igustin> hbogner: samo da znaš, nisi jedini ambasador :P imamo predstavnika i u UK ;)
<ivoks> sponzor ce biti init, a predavanje o tome kako canonical zaradjuje :D
<ivoks> dogovoriti cemo se
<hbogner> igustin, super, a tko to?
<igustin> ivoks: u toj priči *ti* zarađuješ, zar ne? :)
<igustin> ivoks: da, čut ćemo se, pa što bude moguće
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE Å¡rimpii
<datase> jelly: Title: The Muppets: Pöpcørn, Views: 12312680, Rating: 97.64945%
<SilverSpace> Muppeti su bili zakon
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pitao sam se zasto zena tako nicim izazvana raskopca kostim
<jelly> pa bilo joj je vruce
<ravilov> right
<SilverSpace> ravilov: navika 
<jelly> kaj, tocno se kuzi da je to nesvjesno napravila pa onda skuzila
<SilverSpace> pa da samo to ravilov ne vidi :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: gledaj facu a ne sise :)
<jelly> ocale treba kupit!
<SilverSpace> neda se sprovocirat :)
<hbogner> jelly, ja procitao "oracle treba kupit" pa zbunjeno gledam
<ivoks> opet na put
<ivoks> prvo Austin, pa onda Denver
<hbogner> ivoks, prvo frustuk, onda naput
<SilverSpace> Josipović >> mediji bi trebali imati diskretniju ulogu nego što je imaju
<SilverSpace> wtf
<SilverSpace> treba ih ukinut 
<SilverSpace> zabranit 
<Hrki> ma, bolje to ne citati i sretniji si
<Hrki> ionako novinari pisu za senzacionalizam
<Hrki> tj, nemaju pojima o cemu pisu...
<Hrki> ali kuzim ih, oni pokusavaju od nicega napraviti nesto, to ne postoji ni u jednom prirodnom zakonu
<ivoks> nemas ih sta kuziti
<ivoks> mediji u hrvatskoj su dno dna
<ivoks> i ja ih smatram najodgovornijima za stanje u kojem se nalazimo
<Hrki> pa mora pisati gluposti jer se nista zanimljivo ne dogadja
<Hrki> recimo, ovi pisu o perkovicu kao da je osama
<Hrki> koga briga za nekog prdonju koji je klao po nalogu partije...
<Hrki> i vec pola godine o njemu seru
<SilverSpace> i te kako je briga 
<Hrki> zasto se onda njemci cude sto smo izrucili bivseg agenta?
<jelly> Hrki: dogadja se puno zanimljivih, korisnih ili bitnih stvari samo nisu senzacionalne ili ljudi to ne zele citati
<SilverSpace> kitu je on agent
<Hrki> pa jer ljude samo zanimaju jedne te iste pizdarije, tipa vjera, srbi, komunisti
<Hrki> jedno te isto
<Hrki> bio neki dan clanak o stolaru koji je radio za tita
<Hrki> mislim ono, koga boli briga sto se prije dogadjalo
<Hrki> ljudi u medjuvremenu sletjeli na mjesec, izumili internet... ali svako malo mora biti neki tekst o prosloscu
<SilverSpace> ako temelj kuce ne napravis kako treba nemres ni kucu zavrsit 
<SilverSpace> kak treba
<Hrki> istina, ali ponavljati proslost nema smisla
<SilverSpace> pa ne ponavljas 
<SilverSpace> trenutak se nikada vise ne moze ponoviti
<Hrki> isto prije par mjeseci onaj mutavi neki duje zastupnik nicim izazvano prica da su partijasi ubijali hrvate, a dok mu kajin rekao da ne sere i da su njegovi bili u partiji onda je naravno prdonja zasutio
<SilverSpace> eto sad sam sebi uskaces u tvrdnju 
<SilverSpace> da se sveprije rujesilo taj prdonja ne bi ni tu bio
<SilverSpace> TWD danas nastavak
<Hrki> ma ponavljaju se i jedni i drugi, tocno znam sto ce tko rec
<ivoks> opet ovaj amazon
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nevjerojatna-prica-poznati-rijecani-ostali-bez-milijuna--prevarant-u-strahu-za-zivot/1163576/
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> zamisli ti kakvih budala ima
<Hrki> Poslovne aranžmane s Novakovićem, kojem su u dobroj vjeri povjeravali goleme količine novca, imali su poznati riječki optičari, ugostitelji, ugledni liječnici, poduzetnici, odvjetnici, ali i političari
<Hrki> "krema" drustva, a obicne budaletine :)
<SilverSpace> uopce ih ne zalim 
<Hrki> ni ja, jer su odvjetnici sami po sebi lopovi
<Hrki> jedino ne kuzim doktore, pa to bi trebali biti pametni ljudi
<ivoks> evo, opet
<ivoks> odbijenica googleu, facebooku i amazonu
<Hrki> imam 60kn na erste kunskoj stednji, kaze mi zena da je 30kn zatvaranje racuna
<SilverSpace> to je ok 
<Hrki> zast
<Hrki> pa oni bi meni trebali davati pare posto raspolazu mojim parama besplatno
<CTCP2> kakva je to fora s naplacivanjem zatvaranja racuna
<SilverSpace> pa mora to netko napraviti 
<SilverSpace> a usluga se placa 
<CTCP2> kak meni u ZABAi i PBUu ne naplacuju ni otvaranje ni zatvaranje
<SilverSpace> rad se placa 
<CTCP2> mozd se samo stedni naplacuje
<Hrki> pa da, ali zasto oni meni npr ne daju kamatu isti kao sto ja moram platiti recimo kad sam u minusu
<SilverSpace> si siguran
<Hrki> znaci zasto ako imam 10 000kn plusa nemam tako povoljne kamate kao dok sam u minusu?
<CTCP2> sta siguran, znam iz iskustva
<CTCP2> bar za tekuci
<Hrki> tekuci ne
<Hrki> ali problem je da sam imao tekuci kojeg su mi na stednji prebacili radi nekih brojeva banaka
<ivoks> od ukupno 820.000 predanih zahtjeva do 30. lipnja prošle godine kada je istekao posljednji rok za podnošenje zahtjeva, čak ih je dvije trećine, odnosno oko 600.000, nepotpuno.
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> Do 1. lipnja stizali su više-manje potpuni zahtjevi, ali nakon toga, do 30. lipnja, kada je zbog isteka roka predavano najviše zahtjeva, stizale su nam prazne košuljice!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVwbUljGs3g
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: LAND WALKER -Japanese Robot suit-, Views: 2451064, Rating: 84.93976%
<hbogner> narvno, judi su davali smao papire da predaju
<hbogner> a naknadno ide ono sto fali
<Hrki> ja bi to sve proglasio nistavno i rusio kuce
<hbogner> zasto? jesu predali zahtjev? jesu
<Hrki> pa jebemu mater, ako vec gradis ilegalno, bar se raspitaj kako te legalizirati ako vec imas priliku u ovoj ludoj drzavi
<hbogner> pa namjerno ej predavano prazno
<Hrki> pa ako zahtjev nije potpun onda kao da ga ni nema
<Hrki> ja svaki puta kada sam predavao zahtjev za sugavih 150kn mjesecno subvencije za studente pisalo je da su nepotpuni zahtjevi nistavni i bok
<hbogner> meni pase da su prazni, znaci imat cu fusha i tokom sljedecih 10 godina :D
<Hrki> radi cega bi ovima pregledavali kroz prste
<hbogner> zato jer nema dovoljno arhitekata koji bi napravili svoje nacrte
<hbogner> a arhitekti su i radili taj zakon
<hbogner> a nezna jel ima dovoljno geodata za vse to u tom roku sredit
<hbogner> ionako to nece rjesit 10 godina
<Hrki> pa kaj se cekalo 25 godina
<ivoks> 25 godina?
<hbogner> pa kaj se gradilo bespravno uopce
<Hrki> zasto svi cekali taj rok, kada su znali da zive u ilegali ?
<ivoks> problem se ignorirao 75 godina
<ivoks> i vise
<hbogner> pa drzava je gradila bespravno!!!!!
<hbogner> isto
<ivoks> zadnji put se lagalno gradilo za vrijeme austro ugarske
<Hrki> da, zato i taj dio lici na nesto :)
<ivoks> The ticket price you found, $99.00, is no longer available, it is now $99.10 per person.
<Hrki> ja nisam znao da ima puno pripizdina gdje kuce uopoce nemaju brojeve, cijelo naselje je bez broja
<ivoks> tf2 update je 216mb :/
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/bsarwar
<ivoks> bushra zaposljava, javite joj se :D
<CTCP2> nije losa
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umfvm8I9_oU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Evolution Door, Views: 272176, Rating: 99.38057%
<SilverSpace> super 
<Mmike> thunderbird postaje sve iritantniji i iritantniji
<igustin> zašto?
<igustin> mislim da je sve bolji i bolji
<hbogner> mene zivcira sto nemogu sastrane sortirati mail accounte kako ja hocu nego samo redosljedom kako su kreirani
<Mmike> pa obriso mailove s drugog stroja
<Mmike> medjutim ovaj ih jos uvijek pokazuje
<Mmike> i nece refresat
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Zs2wHz
<weshmashian> Mmike: oce to, meni nestanu nakon nekog vremena
<weshmashian> gdje je t izmedju 5min i 6h :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel? reflected, ili?
<weshmashian> Mmike: yup
<weshmashian> Mmike: obicno kad obrisem 2.5k+ mailova
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> sad sam empty trash rekao
<Mmike> i sad je sve stalo
<Mmike> weshmashian, onda je mozda do mail servera
<Mmike> nevjerojatna frustracija :)
<ivoks> da, tb je los
<ivoks> al, koja je alternativa? :/
<Mmike> mutt? :D
<ravilov> M$ Outlook
<pkiller> tek sad sam otkrio smart filter za irc... :/
<Mmike> popizdit cu s tbom
<Mmike> govno 
<pkiller> sta mutt koristis? :)
<weshmashian> ja mutt trosim za brisanje mailova :)
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/elektronski-uredaji/bitcoin-miner-50gh-butterfly-labs-oglas-10620916
<CTCP2> lol
<hrvojem> Mmike: mutt+offlineimap :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QbDWjq
<SilverSpace> :)
 * CTCP2 dize war botove u obranu demokracije (u americkom stilu, jelte)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> sam da naucim kak dodijem do opa
<Mmike> pa cu ja tebe
<Mmike> bitcoin mrzitelju
<CTCP2> xD
<Mmike> btw, CTCP2 si vidio? :)
<Mmike> kakaf drop danas?
<CTCP2> pad? jesam
<CTCP2> da xD
<Mmike> ja kupio :)
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet sad :)
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> doge je naraso u odnosu na BTC :>
<CTCP2> switchat cu se opet na njega
<CTCP2> 2:1 je doge:ltc
<Hrki> koja je fora sa dogeom :D
<CTCP2> pojma, bitno da se vise zaradi :D
<CTCP2> prve dane sam zaradjivao 90 USD/dnevno na njemu (a na LTC-u 30 USD)
<Hrki> jebeno :)
<Hrki> i onda kazu da nemos zaradjivati pare ne radeci nista :)
<Hrki> ali tko trosi te dogeove
<CTCP2> dont know, dont care :>
<Hrki> http://media.heavy.com/media/2013/12/doge-bears.png
<Hrki> :)
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> uzas nepovezano galame 
<SilverSpace> mikanovic kod bolkovica
<MatijaGubec> http://www.index.hr/images2/jamajkabob_getty.jpg
<MatijaGubec> :)
<MatijaGubec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yENaU6B6Hrs
<datase> MatijaGubec: Title: Crowdfunding helps Jamaican Bobsled Team, Views: 316, Rating: 100.0%
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-11
<BotaniCar_> http://bits.debian.org/2014/02/how-i-can-help-package.html # how-ca-i-help za debian , pre kul 
<BotaniCar_> Rnda, dobrojutro junacinje i neznane junakinje :)
<MatijaGubec> jutro
<ivoks> mulci
<ivoks> http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/10/5398322/nokia-x-normandy-android-phone-wsj-rumor
<ravilov> an android handset with a windows phone ui
<ravilov> to mora da ce super izgledat
<ivoks> zato imamo cyanogenmod
<ravilov> ma sama ideja
<ravilov> strasno
<ravilov> izgleda kao failed attempt da se vrate medju zive
 * ravilov used to actually like nokia
<MatijaGubec> ivoks: pre blag si nisu oni mulci :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da im je ovo osudeno na propast 
<SilverSpace> i onda ce reci MS vidite to ne valja
<SilverSpace> bankama pala dobit 73%
<ravilov> SilverSpace, na sto ce ostatak svijeta reci, pfft, screw nokia and MS
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> meni valja (tm)
<SilverSpace> kisa
<ravilov> ma ne
<ravilov> ponekad me sistem verzioniranja debian/ubuntu paketa stvarno fascinira
<ravilov> paket ovisi o verziji >= 1:1.9.3
<ravilov> ja imam verziju 4.9
<ravilov> i nece se instalirat
<ravilov> kako radi ovo usporedjivanje?!
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> 1:1.9.3 je u biti paket verzije 1.9.3
<ivoks> ali iz 'prve epohe'
<ivoks> epoha sluzi za zajebe i kada upstream promijeni nacin oznacavanja verzija
<BotaniCar_> Sto mislis reci s "epoha sluzi za zajebe" ( drugi dio je jasan) ?
<ivoks> sumnjam da ti se zbog toga nece instalirati
<ivoks> pa npr...
<ivoks> imas mysql 5.0 u repozitoriju
<ivoks> i onda uploadas 5.1
<ivoks> i skuzis da ti pol aplikacija nece raditi sa 5.1
<ivoks> ne mozes sad uploadati 5.0 jer vec postoji noviji, 5.1
<ivoks> onda bumpnes epohu i dobijes 1:5.0
<ivoks> to sluzi za debian maintainere, ne za krajnje korisnike
<BotaniCar_> Ahh , sve jasno, hvala
<jelly> može se koristiti i za autore 3rd party repozitorija ako žele zamijeniti neki originalni paket
<ivoks> jelly: ? pa samo dodaju +mojsuperdodatak
<ivoks> bumpanje epohe ih moze samo sjebat
<jelly> ivoks: dmm lik uopce ne koristi debian source + zakrpe nego svoje sourceve; pratiti debian i rebuildati svaki put bi bila tlaka
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jelly> i da, debianovci ga ne vole (ali vise zbog toga sto mu paketi krse ABI)
<jelly> al s druge strane je dugo vremena jedini imao mencoder i ffmpeg koji su stvarno radili
<SilverSpace> Linux kmet 3.13.0-8-generic #27-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 7 02:01:37 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> jelly: jutro
<SilverSpace> up ja ne radim 
<jelly> \jutro/
<ravilov> ivoks, paket bez "epohe" se onda racuna kao epoha 0?
<jelly> da
<ravilov> uf
<jaizza> morat ću si neki efektniji nick staviti
<jaizza> ovako prolazim nezapaženo
<jelly> BETMENJaizza
<ravilov> attention wh...seeker? :p
<jelly> ravilov: vec imamo jednu
<BETMENJaizza> yo guys!
<jelly> opala
<jelly> gdje si betmene
<ravilov> jelly, to je samo bilo pitanje u smislu zasto bi je trebalo "zapazit" :p
<BETMENJaizza> ne radi
<ravilov> people get noticed when they talk
<ivoks> jelly: problem s menconderom je jel, licence
<BETMENJaizza> :-D
<ravilov> ponekad ni onda
<ivoks> bumpati epochu je laki izlaz iz problema
<jaizza> ravilov: pa kak si kaj?
<jelly> ivoks: da, dok debian nije uveo don't ask don't tell patentnu politiku 
<ravilov> jaizza, a eto, ide
<ravilov> jelly, nije li ta politika u kontrastu s core values debiana?
<jelly> ravilov: na koji dio core vlaues mislis?
<jelly> (pretpostavljam da mislis na nesto iz debian social contracta)
<ravilov> jelly, pa ono, debian se bori za total and absolute freedom (od proprietary patenata i slicnih nametnika), i kad treba i kad ne treba, a sad ova politika zvuci kao "ajmo zazmirit i sklupcat se i nadat se najboljem"
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX5KQVJ2pQE # Robin je saren, al' je BETMEN crn :) 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: MIKRI MAUS & BVANA - CRNO vs BELO (official video HD), Views: 2484040, Rating: 97.8277%
<BotaniCar_> kaj trosite za project management ? Ako ista, naravno :) 
<BotaniCar_> Ispizdit' cu, moram 30 komada softvera iamti, za dokumentaciju dva, za gantograme jedan, za ovo jedan, za ono drugi .. 
<jelly> ravilov: sorry, ne sjecam se gdje pise "total and absolute freedom"
<jelly> ravilov: sjecam se da pise "our priorities are our users and free software"
<ravilov> ne znam gdje pise, ali takav dojam su oduvijek ostavljali
<ravilov> sad bi on da ja quotam izvore, pih
<BotaniCar_> Heh, po toj logici sam ja nalik nekom zajebantu, a ne moze biti dalje od istine 
<jelly> ravilov: pa, ako nemas quote, smatrat cu da pricas napamet stvari koje nisu tocne
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: lol
<ravilov> pricam o opcenitom dojmu koji ostavljaju, to je po definiciji osobno i ne moze imati izvor :)
<jelly> ah.  Dojam je kriv; Debian brine za free software i korisnike.
<Mmike> pol KDEa moram skinit 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ako je zgodna, strimaj, da se i mi diramo dok se skida :) 
 * SilverSpace je fakat kreten po 10 000 put ide dirat ono kaj radi i onda sve sjebe na routeru 
<SilverSpace> hja opet jovo nanovo 
<jelly> vrati komfiguraciju s bekapa?
<jelly> bar openwrt ima jedostavan bekap i restore
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne mogu doc do njega
<jaizza> ravilov: svima nama ide, sam je pitanje kam
<jelly> ni na zicu?  oops
<SilverSpace> moram u failsafe mod 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim to mi prije nakon nadogradnje nije radio 
<jaizza> kako je lijepo kad zdogovoriš u jutro posel i delegiraš ga na druge...
<ravilov> CTCP2, hoces ti vise sredit tu konekciju?
<ravilov> toliko ima te virtualne valute a nema ni za postenu vezu na net
<jaizza> ravilov: to ti je problem s novopečenim bogatašima - škrtare k'o Baja Patak
<jelly> s tim da je Baja zaradio rintanjem a ne Make Money Fast shemama
<jaizza> jelly: ovo su moderni bogataši
<BotaniCar_> jelly: kad je Baja rodjen u drugo vrijeme, Bo(n)g zna kak bi sve to s patkogradom izgledalo da danas koncipiraju,sve me stra' 
<rut> za skatuljase http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x1x48u3RzQ#t=48
<datase> rut: Title: Brittany Renner, Views: 21837, Rating: 98.74608%
<SilverSpace> jelly: hajde mala pomoc vidim ruter u mrezi i ip adresu i port 22 je otvoren ali nece se spojit izbaci me kad upisem pas
<SilverSpace> kaze Connection to 192.168.0.222 closed
<jelly> SilverSpace: a web?
<SilverSpace> ni web 
<jelly> jel radi pa ne da uci, ili ni ne radi?
<jelly> (radi = otvori se stranica za login)
<SilverSpace> web ne radi jer jos nije luci istaliran
<jelly> ah
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ga nema uopce 
<SilverSpace> ali kad sam preskanirao ima 
<jelly> a ne znam, mozda je krivi password
<SilverSpace> ne nije krivi jer kad upisem krivi trazi me ponovo 
<SilverSpace> na pravi me izbaci 
<SilverSpace> kaze Connection to 192.168.0.222 closed
<SilverSpace> na krivi please try again.
<jelly> SilverSpace: a recimo... ssh -vvv root@192.168.0.222 /bin/ls ?
<SilverSpace> tako da nemam pojma sto bi bilo 
<jelly> ako zatvori nakon autentikacije, znaci da ne moze dovrsiti otvaranje sessiona, ili pokrenuti shell, ili shell umre prerano
<SilverSpace> ispisao mi hrpu toga 
<jelly> pastebinaj sve
<BotaniCar_> Trivia time: imam bazu od 45Gb , sto mislite koliko ce biti manja ako napravim dump/delete/import ? :) Stara je ~4 godine i proces nije nikad prije napravljen 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kakvu bazu
<jelly> "veliku"
<BotaniCar_> postgres 9.1 , 1 baza 250 tablica , neke imaju indexe , neke ne 
<jelly> 9.1 bi trebao imati kakti upotrebljiv autovacuum
<jelly> a koliko ima korisnih podataka unutra, s obzirom na broj redaka i definiciju tablica?
<BotaniCar_> Mozes preformulirati pitanje ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<BotaniCar_> jelly: nisam skuzio pitanje jer su svi podaci korisni. 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: 50 M redaka * 2 stringa od 100 byteova po retku = 10GB neto zauzeca
<jelly> plus jos 20-100% za indekse, ovisi
<BotaniCar_> Ah, format i gustoca zapisa varira po tablicama, mozda 10% njih vec ima indexe
<BotaniCar_> Sto se tice autovacuuma , koristimo ga. 
<jelly> obicno imas par velikih iz kojih se moze prst-palac odredit koliko ima podataka, a koliko lufta od obrisanog a nevakumiranog
<BotaniCar_> jelly: nisi fer, ako ti dam toliki input, onda nije trivia nego izracun ! 
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar_> moj $wild-guess je da necu dobiti nista jer necu ni dump napraviti ( nema mjesta na disku za cijeli :) )
<BotaniCar_> faladragibongek na mrezama :)
<jelly> ovdje je svojevremeno je bila postgres 7.3 sa jednom najvecom tablicom, na diksu je jela 30GB a iz tablice je pobrisano 80%
<BotaniCar_> she ate diks ! :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ha, do 180-184 retka je sve ok, ssh radi sve ali onda remote naredba umre
<BotaniCar_> Nda, vidis, nisam rekao bitno, iz ove moje se gotovo nikad ne brise, samo dodaje. nadam se ustediti toliko koliko sam izgubio rasutim zapisima.
<jelly> SilverSpace: probaj kajjaznam nesto sto ispise neki output, ssh -v root@192.168.0.222 /bin/ls -l /
<jelly> BotaniCar_: dump/import je smanjilo na 12GB
<jelly> BotaniCar_: sumljam da ce se ista bitno ustedit
<BotaniCar_> jelly: fairy snuff
<BotaniCar_> any other takers ? :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: a ne znam sve isto izgleda da cu moramt u failsafe mod i to popraviti 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> fairy snuff? the hell? :)
<BotaniCar_> ma tijo sam napisat' "posteno" , pa .. ne znam kaj se desilo :) 
<BotaniCar_> cestitajte igustinu kaj mu je firma vise nego punoljetna :) 
<BotaniCar_> ( i jos uvijek nema web stranicu vrijednu spomena ) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Moras voljeti Majkrozoft http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57618691-75/microsoft-adds-bitcoin-to-bings-currency-converter/
<jelly> ak moram...
<BotaniCar_> Nek' si mi rekao ! : ) 
<BotaniCar_> ja sam ih spreman gotovo uvijek braniti, ali ovo s "idemo niz dlaku svima i svakom" se fakat otelo kontroli :) 
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> ja bi trebao updejtati svoj web :)
<ivoks> 'New Ubuntu 13.04' :)
<ravilov> ne zaboravi stavit da su izasli win8.1
<ivoks> tko ce nac vremena za sve to
<ravilov> uposli nekog
<ivoks> nije ti to opce losa ideja
<BotaniCar_> 'el probao netko, uspjesno i bez gubitka podataka, staviti bcache na neku linjaru s diskovima koji vec imaju podatke na sebi ?
<ivoks> jutros uzmem mobitel
<ivoks> nadjem debian bug o upstart ili systemd
<ivoks> i ono, taj mob ima 3 gige rama i quad core procesor
<ivoks> al... taj bug mu je bio previse, poceo se telit
<ivoks> morao sam ugasiti browser
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=727708
<ivoks> op
<ivoks> Barth prebacio glas na upstart
<pkiller> ivoks to je onaj mobitel o kojem nesmijes pricat?
<ravilov> sta vec?
<ravilov> znaci upstart vs systemd, rezultat cemo saznat do 15.02.
<ivoks> pkiller: ?
<jelly> taj bug report ima 7k poruka, ni u firefoxu se ne otvara kak spada
 * ravilov ga otvorio u firefoxu bez beda?
<pkiller> ivoks: koji ti je to mob sa 3gb rama
<pkiller> note pro?
<BotaniCar_> Ne moram ni pokusavati otvarati na svom mobitelu, taman da se i otvori, slova su mi pre sitna :) 
<ivoks> pkiller: ah, 2G
<BotaniCar_> Sto volim kad sabijem host istovremenim yum updateom na svim guestovima :) 
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: jel vrtis centos?
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: on vrti mene, vecinom :) 
<BotaniCar_> jao, i munin i nrpe ce se azurirati, prognoziram all-red na nagiosu ujutro, i prazne grafove na muninu :) Ahaha, i openjdk .. nish mi nece raditi :)
<vedranm> ivoks: čovječe
<vedranm> kako to je prebacio glas?
<vedranm> samo malo
<jelly> BotaniCar_: pa, mozes mu reci yum update toito danas, recimo munin, pa vidit jel se potrgalo
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ovo je host koji drzi samo testne servere , no harm done ako se strga. Uz to su serveri umalo klonovi, pa ce jedno rjesenje pokrpati sve ako mi se prognoza obistini. 
<ivoks> vedranm: mislim da nije nitko
<vedranm> ivoks: phew
<BotaniCar_> jelly: veseli me na neki perverzan nacin kad bar jednom mjesecno zakucam sve resurse hosta u plafon :) Sta cu, da mi useri nesto rade kroz mjesec i "razgibavaju" server, vraga bi se taknecem veselio :) 
<vedranm> ivoks: https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00402.html
<ivoks> da, to je zadnji outcome
<ivoks> zanimljivo kako su ova cetvorica odabrala identicni poredak :)
<ivoks> biti ce kako ce biti
<pkiller> ma sta god... samo da se standardizira...
<ivoks> pa nije ni sad standardizirano
<ivoks> dapace, sad je kaos :)
<ivoks> cak i kad gledas samo one koji koriste sysvinit, opet je kaos
<ivoks> svatko tumaci runlevele na svoj nacin
<pkiller> kad su na arch linuxu prelazili na systemd brejko mi sustav... a za popravit je bilo dosta mv i cp komanda pa sam odjebo sve... i instalirao debian
<pkiller> samo da se odluče i da standardiziraju... nema svatko vremena sve to učit
<ivoks> jel systemd radi s kriptiranim diskovima?
<jelly> naravno da radi
<pkiller> ma nemam pojma... kazem ti da sam ga odjebo :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa nije bilo tako naravno nedavno
<pkiller> mislim hocu rec da sad isto radi i debian :) baš nemam sreće...
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji imas systemd-cryptsetup-generator
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> odbaciti ce isprobani i najrasireniji init sustav
<jelly> nece nista odbaciti; radi se samo o defaultu
<jelly> ti vec sad mozes vrtit debian sa systemdom ak te veseli; ili sa upstartom
<jelly> neki openvz vps provideri imaju instalacije sa upstartom out of the box
<ivoks> zato sto su upstart i cloud-init najbolja kombinacija za feedanje meta podataka u instancu
<pkiller> ma to je to... zato linux nikako ne napreduje na korisničkom polju... jer stalno nešto mijenjaju i ima više opcija istu stvar (što naravno useri ne razumiju jer u windowsima to sve radi out of the box)
<ivoks> uostalom, zato je i stavljem u rhel 6 (oba)
<ivoks> kako bi bili drugaciji, ovi sad trebaju feedanje metapodataka kroz dodatni disk
<ivoks> steta... za upstart je sve vec gotovo
<ivoks> systemd je vrlo redhat centric
<ivoks> sretno
<ivoks> pkiller: na windowsu nista ne radi out of the box
<jelly> ma kufer, niti je za systemd "sve" gotovo, niti za upstart
<ravilov> treba sjest i napravit potpuno novi init sustav, to ce sigurno rijesit sve probleme
<ravilov> https://xkcd.com/927/
<ivoks> ravilov: heh
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam skuzio zasto ne radi nego sam uso u failsafe mode pobrisao sve i nakon reboota telnetom slozio ponovo i sad radi ssh
<ivoks> jelly: kad sam rekao da je sve gotovo mislio sam na patcheve za sve servise
<ivoks> ok, fali ih mozda 10ak
<ivoks> ali svi ostali su tu
<ivoks> dok systemd skripte iz redhata nece raditi na debianu
<ivoks> a pogotovo ne one za networking
<jelly> ivoks: _sve_ servise iz debiana?
<jelly> zasto systemd definicije iz fedore ili upstreama ne bi radile?
<ravilov> u upstart dokumentaciji kaze da se neki servisi jednostavno ne mogu konvertirati u upstart jobove zbog nedostataka u upstart sustavu
<ivoks> 13:50 <@ivoks> ok, fali ih mozda 10ak
<ivoks> ravilov: da, zbog ptracea
<ivoks> ravilov: i to se rijesava
<ravilov> znam
<pkiller> ajde brzo novi tld-ovi su pojeftinili... guru sa 160$ na 32$
<BotaniCar_> ne treba mi domena dok necu moci sufixati s .botanicar ! :) 
<ravilov> tko zna, mozda i ne bi bilo ovakve rastegnute trakavice od diskusije da pozure i prije pokrpaju takve fundamentalne nedostatke u upstart
<BotaniCar_> .botaniČar , even ! :) 
<pkiller> e
<pkiller> ali znas koji problem se javlja
<pkiller> upisem recimo pcm.guru i glupi chrome ne prepoznaje i direktno sercha
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kaj ima novog u vrtu :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ma pusti, ruzice su mi propupale prije snijega, sve sam morao porezati .. 
<vedranm> pkiller: na Win ništa ne radi out of the box
<BotaniCar_> kak sad to mislite, da nish ne radi iz kutije ? Moji windowsi su , za pocetak, dosli bez kutije 
<vedranm> pkiller: a glede "samo da se standardizira", mislim da je izjednačavati systemd i upstart pogrešno
<BotaniCar_> Hejteri nijedni
<vedranm> ivoks: za upstart nije ništa gotovo
<vedranm> za systemd je skoro sve gotovo, gomila upstreama ima .service datoteke u svom repou za svoje softvere
<vedranm> i ne slažem se s tobom da je systemd više Red Hat-centric nego što je upstart Canonical-centric, naprotiv čak mislim da je mnogo manje
<ivoks> canonical centric?
<vedranm> CLA
<ivoks> opet cla
<vedranm> kako opet?
<vedranm> stvar jednostavno ne valja
<ravilov> mozda se systemd jednom rewrite-a pa ne ovisi vise toliko o kernelu, a sve bez promjene vanjskog API-ja
<ivoks> CLA ne valja?
<ivoks> a cinjenica da kernel update moze sjebati init je ok?
<jelly> ivoks: obje stvari su lose
<vedranm> irelevantno, obrani CLA
<vedranm> nemoj napadat systemd
<ivoks> CLA moras potpisati za FSF, Apache, Mozilla, LibreOffice...
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas?
<vedranm> IMHO, ja sam pro-systemd jer je manje loš od te dvije mogućnosti
<vedranm> za LO 100% ne moraš nikakav CLA potpisati
<jelly> ivoks: i FSF i Apache fondacija koriste to za _obranu_ slobode
<ivoks> paron, mislio sam reci openstack :)
<ivoks> a canonical to cini radi cega?
<vedranm> evo, za njih bi potpisao, a za Canonical ne bih
<jelly> ivoks: Canonical to koristi da moze zatvoriti i prodati know-how
<ivoks> nemas pojma koliko si u krivu
<ivoks> radim za canonical
<vedranm> jelly: agree
<ivoks> nista se nikome ne prodaje
<ivoks> dapace, uvjet poslovanja je da tvoj kod upstreamamo
<ivoks> odi u redhat
<ivoks> koriste windows servere
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, onda predlozi da se ugradi osiguranje od te mogucnosti, kao sto FSF ima
<ivoks> CoC nije dovoljan?
<jelly> ne.
<ivoks> naime, canonical je potpisnik istog
<ivoks> svasta
<vedranm> ivoks: Canonical nije Red Hat, a usput rečeno, ni Red Hatu ne bih potpisao CLA
<ivoks> naravno da nije redhat
<pkiller> tek sad vidim koja je to politika... gore od hrvatske :)
<vedranm> ova garda gore, FSF, Apache i Mozilla su zaklade
<pkiller> sretno vam bilo :)
<vedranm> odnosno Mozilla više nije
<vedranm> onda ni njima
<jelly> to je drugi dokument; ako neko kupi firmu ili FSF treba postojati bailout opcija i predaja (c) u NGO
<jelly> to FSF ima
<jelly> mislim, mene zaboli, ja cu potpisat i CLA i NDA ako donosi novce u djep
<vedranm> to je druga priča jelly 
<jelly> nije
<vedranm> onda si zaposlenik
<jelly> trpati sve CLA pod istu kapu je pojednostavljenje do besmisla
<vedranm> slažem se, ali nije to moj point
<vedranm> moj point je da ako radiš za Canonical pod njihovom plaćom, onda naravno da ćeš raditi kako ti kažu ili otići iz te firme
<vedranm> ali ako radiš za ništa, zašto bi onda svoj kod predao pod njihov CLA?
<jelly> vedranm: debian je uvijek bio politika, to se nije promijenilo
<ivoks> jelly: ? cemu bail out? sto bi bail outao?
<ivoks> ne kuzim, jesi procitao CLA?
<ivoks> tocnije, canonical CLA
<ivoks> CLA je doslovno - dajes nam licencu na svoj kod
<ivoks> vlasnik koda si ti
<ivoks> mozes slati taj kod gdje god zelis
<ivoks> hej, mozes paralelno napraviti downstart koji ce imati *isti* kod
<ivoks> CLA je iskljucivo radi patenata
<ivoks> da bi se distributer zastitio od contributora koji salje ukradeni kod
<ivoks> uostalom
<ivoks> nije to canonicalov CLA, vec harmony cla
<ivoks> http://harmonyagreements.org/agreements.html
<ivoks> go fetch!
<ivoks> nemate pojma o cem pricate, samo drobite
<ivoks> netko vam nesto rekao, a ne znate sto
<vedranm> ivoks: ali Canonical može tvoj kod zatvoriti i prodavati, zar ne?
<ivoks> vedranm: ne moze
<vedranm> ali prije je mogao?
<ivoks> vedranm: kod je tvoj, ti biras licencu
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> gluposti
<ivoks> odakle vam takve gluposti?
<vedranm> jesi 100% siguran da je tako?
<ivoks> http://www.canonical.com/contributor-license-agreement
<jaizza> eto i vama malo iz mog mailboxa
<jaizza> Dobih mailom:
<jaizza> Zaustavi nas nedavno policajac u Bosni.
<jaizza> Pogleda naljepnicu, prometnu, registriran uredno auto... pogleda gume - nove, a ima i rezervna, imamo i pribor za prvu pomoć, rezervne sijalice, pogleda unutra svi putnici vezani pojasevima...
<vedranm> odnosno, zašto bi Canonical trebao specifičan agreement, može koristiti moj kod pod recimo GPL-om kao i svi ostali
<jaizza> Policajac rezignirano vraća dozvolu i kaže:
<jaizza> Kakvi ste to ljudi, hoćete da se podavite s tim pojasevima zbog deset eura.
<ivoks> One difference between the two is that the old agreement was a copyright assignment agreement (where the contributor granted ownership of the contribution to Canonical), while the new one is a copyright license agreement (where the contributor grants permission for Canonical to distribute the contribution). 
<ivoks> ok, prije je bilo tako
<ivoks> ali nije vec 2 godine
<vedranm> ivoks: Canonical both uses and distributes software around the world to other organisations and users. We need to make sure we and our users are legally entitled to distribute software that includes your contributed code, in a way that will hold for all end-users, wherever in the world they might be.
<vedranm> blah blah blah marketing
<vedranm> može prijevod toga?
<BotaniCar_> lol@jaizza
<ivoks> upisi tecaj engleskog
<vedranm> ivoks: ajd ne vrijeđaj
<ivoks> pa ne vrijedajm
<ivoks> recenica je jednostavna
<vedranm> može prijevod u legalnom smislu, zašto im to treba?
<vedranm> zašto inače ne bi mogli?
<ivoks> to nije legalni dokument covjece
<ivoks> pejstao sam ti link na legalni dokument
<ivoks> nije ga pisao canonical
<ivoks> http://harmonyagreements.org/agreements.html
<ivoks> What’s different between the new contributor agreement and the old one?
<ivoks> One difference between the two is that the old agreement was a copyright assignment agreement (where the contributor granted ownership of the contribution to Canonical), while the new one is a copyright license agreement (where the contributor grants permission for Canonical to distribute the contribution). One new element is a promise back to the contributor to release their contribution under the license in place when they made the contribution. The 
<ivoks> ne moze biti jednostavnijim jezikom opisano
<vedranm> to te nisam pitao
<vedranm> zašto bi Canonical trebao specifičan agreement, može koristiti moj kod pod recimo GPL-om kao i svi ostali?
<ivoks> ali treba garanciju da nisi predao ukradeni kod
<ivoks> jer njih ce tuziti
<vedranm> a Red Hat ne treba?
<jelly> ivoks: to je ok, kod ostaje pod istom licencom
<ivoks> jelly: pa naravno da ostaje
<ivoks> vedranm: jesi radio za redhat?
<jelly> pa, do 2011 nije bilo naravno
<ivoks> jelly: da, ispravili su
<ivoks> vedranm: u RH programeri nisu vlasnici koda, vec RH
<vedranm> ivoks: nisam, ali nisam ni za Canonical :P
<ivoks> u canonicalu ja sam vlasnik koda
<vedranm> ali uredno mogu puknut kod u Fedoru bez CLA
<ivoks> fedora nije redhat
<ivoks> mozes i u ubuntu puknut kod bez CLA
<ivoks> CLA je samo za odredjene projekete ciji vlasnik je canonical
<vedranm> OK
<ivoks> dakle, ako canonical napravi upstart, ocekuje da ono sto ide u upstart bude oslobodjeno ukradenog koda
<ivoks> dakle, to ti garantiras potpisom
<ivoks> to te isto trazi openstack
<ivoks> to te isto trazi mozilla
<ivoks> to te isto trazi FSF
<ivoks> i hrpa drugih
<ivoks> mozemo razgovarati o ptraceu kao problemu
<ivoks> ali sjasite vise s prodanim pricama o clau
<vedranm> ivoks: OK, hvala za info, budem proučio :)
<ivoks> u FSF-u vlasnik koda postaje FSF
<vedranm> drago mi je da ne traže više copyright reassignment for free
<ivoks> pa nije problem
<vedranm> to je u krajnjoj liniji kočilo OOo dok je bio OOo, vidi ga sad kad je LO koji je tempo promjena i koliko contributora ima
<vedranm> ivoks: kužim
<ivoks> The ASF desires that all contributors of ideas, code, or documentation
<ivoks> to the Apache projects complete, sign, and submit (via postal mail, fax
<ivoks> or email) an Individual Contributor License Agreement (CLA)
<ivoks> of ideas!
<ivoks> cak ne kod, vec i ideja
<ivoks> ja sam se sjetio da bi bilo dobro da ima projekt koji radi x i y; to ak vec u #apache
<ivoks> mo's se jebat s patentom :)
<ivoks> s/vec/velis/
<ravilov> pa ne moras potpisat..?
<ivoks> da, ne moras :)
<ravilov> ili time sto si ideju objavio u njihovom kanalu ideja postaje njihovo apsolutno vlasnistvo?
<ivoks> ne, ali ako si contributor i spomenes ideju na #apache, onda je to i njihova ideja
<ivoks> mislim, preuvelicavam, naravno
<ivoks> sprdam se
<ivoks> niti je njima, niti je fsfu, niti je canonicalu cilj sjebat nekoga
<ivoks> cilj je prvenstveno zastitit sebe
<ivoks> jer na sudu ne mozes reci 'joj, znate, taj kod je mirko napisao, cekajte da ga nadjem'
<ravilov> ako sam contributor? sto to znaci? da sam u nekom trenutku nesto contributao u apache? da sam u nekom trenutku potpisao njihov CLA?
<ravilov> tj.
<ravilov> jel me njihov CLA veze dozivntno?
<ivoks> da, moras potpisati da bi contributao
<ivoks> veze te za doprinose projektu, da, dozivotno
<ivoks> ali oni nece ni prihvatiti doprinos ako nemas potpisano
<ravilov> ne moraju, recimo da sam samo iznio ideju
<ravilov> i recimo da se ljudima svidja
<ivoks> onda nemaju pravo na nju dok ne potpises CLA
<ravilov> e sad, recimo da sam nekad davno za potpuno drugu stvar potpisao CLA
<ravilov> vrijedi li to i za ovo?
<ivoks> da
<ravilov> e jbg
<ravilov> necu tako :)
<ivoks> eto ga
<ivoks> zagreb->frankfurt->houston->austin->denver->frankfurt->zagreb
<ivoks> turenja
<ravilov> pozdravi fanove
<ravilov> iliti ventilatore
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> united daje kupiti karte putem paypala
<SilverSpace> 9 packets transmitted, 8 packets received, 11% packet loss
<ravilov> nisi dovoljno pricekao da se #9 vrati
<SilverSpace> cija je mreza bobbon
<ravilov> tcom
<ravilov> tmobile
<ravilov> kako li se vec zovu
<ravilov> ako si mislio na bombon*
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> http://www.bonbon.hr
<jaizza> aj da vas iskoristim malo za promjenu
<ravilov> er, da, to... bonbob
<ravilov> n*
<ravilov> darnit, ne znam vise tipkat
<jaizza> imam misteriju: exportam podatke u pipe i loadam kroz pipe na drugoj strani; vremena pokazuju da se pokreće sve u ispranom redoslijedu - jednom load prođe, jednom ne
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa pise ti na dnu stranice - 
<ravilov> © 2014 Hrvatski Telekom d.d.
<ravilov> :p
<jaizza> hajde gurui, ima li tko ideju o čem ovisi da li će proći ili ne?
<ravilov> jaizza, sto ti znaci "load ne prodje"?
<ravilov> baca gresku?
<jaizza> ravilov: izbaci grešku
<jaizza> i ne naloada podatke
<ravilov> neki medjubufferi mozda?
<jaizza> ide direktno u pipe
<jaizza> i čita iz pipe-a 
<ravilov> i pipe ima svoj buffer
<jaizza> slušam
<ravilov> ne znam detaljnije
<jaizza> mrmlj
<jaizza> čak sam napravila da mi se u svakom koraku kreira novi pipe i briše na kraju koraka
<ravilov> znam samo da ako si writer i trenutno nema readera, mozes zapisati samo odredjenu kolicinu podataka prije nego tvoj proces blocka
<jaizza> da budem sigurna da čeka jedno na drugo
<ravilov> mozda da ubacis neke sync linije?
<jaizza> kak misliš sync linije?
<ravilov> tipa, svaka 20-ta linija podataka da je ukupan broj prenesenih linija do tog trenutka
<ravilov> generira je writer, provjerava je reader
<ravilov> obviously, sluzi samo za provjeru i zanemaruje se prilikom loadanja
<ravilov> tako bar probas pinpointati oko koje linije inputa ne prodje
<ravilov> samo ideja
<jaizza> eh, nemam kao opciju
<jaizza> ali
<jaizza> ne razlikuju su toliko u broju podataka koji se prebacuju
<jaizza> nije da se 34938 linija prebaci, a onda 903485034965849 ne prebaci, svi su tu negdje 100k +/-
<ravilov> nemam ideje
<ravilov> treba vidjet konkretne detalje
<ravilov> ovako "u prazno" je malo tesko
<jaizza> tnx u svakom slučaju
<SilverSpace> ravilov: do dna ja nikada ne dodem :P
<jaizza> imaš malu pifu za trud ;-)
<jaizza> + ona skripta koja sama sebe piše
<jaizza> ok, imaš veliko pifo
<jaizza> ;-)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> SilverSpace, dobra ti je konobarica onda
<SilverSpace> pih sitna slova :)
<ravilov> tko to pametan jos cita
<SilverSpace> morao povecalo upotrejebit
<jaizza> SilverSpace: krigla sa debelim dnom?
<jaizza> (umjesto povečala)
<jaizza> naravno, ispravno obrađenim
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi pozdravljeni
<OneKorea> deus ex machina kaže da će debianov init biti SystemD i nema šriče više
<OneKorea> priče*
<OneKorea> https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00405.html
<OneKorea> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Bdale_pic1.jpg !!! :)))
<OneKorea> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<ravilov> ovo ce bit zanimljivo
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> a redhat zaposlio sve centos developere
<ivoks> nije los potez
<igustin> da, slažem se
<igustin> OneKorea: pusti majicu, lik je legenda
<igustin> BotaniCar_: thx :) bude novi web, full rwd ;)
<OneKorea> neznam ništa o čovjeku pa ne mogu komentirat legendarni status. No odlukom nisam oduševljen. žao mi je što se biralo po sistemu 'koji drek manje smrdi'. upstart ili systemd.
<OneKorea> da se mene pitalo, ja bi reko OpenRC > sysV > upstart > systemd
<OneKorea> systemd ima puno problema, evo jedan dobar članak od nedavno: http://ewontfix.com/14/
<OneKorea> a i osobno sam se igrao sa Archom i systemDom pomalo i razočaranje samo takvo, kad mi svaki 4-5 put hanga EEEPC na shutdownu, o tome sam već pisao i to je poznati bug
<OneKorea> mislim kad init sistem fejla na nečemu što bi trebala bit osnovna funkcionalnost ili namjena, o čemu mi pričamo?
<CTCP2> haha, ko je ono reko da cu spalit kucu ak preopteretim mrezu
<CTCP2> I JUST DID IT
<OneKorea> a i stvarno previše toga trpaju pod systemD krov, čitam da je zadnja fora dhcp *server*. WTF, di je kraj
<CTCP2> i nis se nije desilo, samo su osiguraci poiskakali
<ravilov> kernel implementirat u systemd!
<ravilov> ionako su spojeni
<OneKorea> gnu/systemd
<SilverSpace> hebo mu pyton mater nece pa nece 
<ravilov> ne se igrat sa zmijama, SilverSpace
<ravilov> sta ne valja?
<SilverSpace> ma radim neki alarm koji bi trebao doci na mob i nece 
<ravilov> pa sto ne napravis u nekom jeziku koji radi? :)
 * ravilov upre prstom u perl
<SilverSpace> ima dosta na netu alinemogu natjerat da radi ili polovicno radi 
<dprelec> Perl netko još koristi u Hrvatskoj? :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda ravilov :)
<dprelec> svi koje ja znam odavno prešli u pajtonovce
<ravilov> ne bih znao
<ravilov> ja se ne dam
<dprelec> hehe
<dprelec> ne dam se ni ja, al ne žele poslodavci perl
<ravilov> nemam nijedan dobar razlog da prijedjem
<ravilov> dprelec, ne rade ti HR znakovi
<dprelec> onda cu bez njih
<CTCP2> http://i.imgur.com/1FUmVjr.jpg
<ravilov> dprelec, vidis, radili bi ti da radis u perlu :p
<ravilov> meni recimo ŠĐČĆŽ rade
<dprelec> pa ja vidim sa svoje strane normalne znakove :)
<hbogner> jeej, obrisao jos 2m fajlova sa diska :D
<ravilov> sta ti nije jednostavnije da tih par korisnih fajlova prekopiras negdje i formatiras disk?
<SilverSpace> stalno mi neki bezvezni model fali a nije sexi
<hbogner> ravilov, brisem samo fajlove odredjene velicine, ostale ostavljam
<hbogner> s ahrpom poddirektorija
<ivoks> slashdot.org
<ivoks> nice :)
<hbogner> ivoks, https://thedaywefightback.org/international/
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> daj, get a life
<hbogner> koji je tebi kurac????
<StephenS> ajoj
<StephenS> odma ban sad
<hbogner> samo ti kazem da neki ljudi tvrde da je zbog toga
<hbogner> ti cuti StephenS 
<StephenS> zasto?
<ivoks> to je zbog toga sto su skakali na betu
<ivoks> pa s bete natrag na ga
<hbogner> ahaa, onda moja greska
<ivoks> sjeb si bazu
<StephenS> zar ovo nije freenode, sloboda govora?
<ivoks> boli NSA neka stvar za slashdot
<hbogner> ja sam mislio da to slashdot podrtava onu akciju
<ivoks> uostalom, ta domena koju si pejstao
<ivoks> registrirana u panami
<hbogner> ali danas je svima sporiji net, bar ne neke lokacije
<ivoks> a ti ces imati svoje ime, prezime i mail
<ivoks> rajt, to su gud gajs :)
<dprelec> srećom, koliko se vidi iz inicijative, NSA ne logira IRC i Usenet promet
<ivoks> registrirana prekjucer :)
<hbogner> ok, povlacim svoje komentare
<ivoks> imas jedan filmic na netu
<ivoks> u kojem ti bivsi KGB spijun lijepo objasnjava kako se to radi
<hbogner> ali opcenito je vecini ovdje usporen netu
<ivoks> radi se tako da osnujes neke agencije, udruge, 'borce za ljudska prava' i preko njih prcas sve redom
<ivoks> stvaras nered u drzavi
<StephenS> ne logira irc nsa, ali zato svaki chan owner logira i svi ostali korisnici
<ivoks> i onda samo dodjes kao osloboditelj
<StephenS> tako da ti to dodje na isto i NSA nema potrebu logiranja irc-a
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-ZQbJHagx4
<datase> ivoks: Title: How To Brainwash A Nation - Ex-KGB - Dprogram.net, Views: 31111, Rating: 99.0184%
<ivoks> tocnije
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gnpCqsXE8g
<datase> ivoks: Title: Yuri Bezmenov: Psychological Warfare Subversion & Control of Western Society (Complete), Views: 84980, Rating: 97.937774%
<dprelec> sounds like fun :)
<ivoks> 'no james bond nonsense'
<ivoks> sve sto rade je zakonito u zemljama u kojima to rade :)
<dprelec> zato ova inicijativa i nema nekog smisla
<ivoks> ili je upravo svrha proizvoditi strah :)
<dprelec> istina. fear is the mind-killer
<ivoks> eto, slashdot proradio
<dprelec> cini se da ljudi ne vole beta slashdot
<ivoks> flappy bird - 38
<OneKorea> haxer
<ravilov> koliko si platio taj telefon na kojem dodje flappy bird?
<dprelec> sigurno je pala cijena od kad ima toga i na njuskalu: http://www.njuskalo.hr/?ctl=search_ads&keywords=flappy+bird
<dprelec> :)
<ravilov> ne bi rekao
<ravilov> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?&_nkw=flappy+bird
<ravilov> 4 telefona sa preinstaliranom igrom - $9999
<ivoks> instalirao sam igru, kad... hm..
<ivoks> u subotu, dok sam cekao avion
<ivoks> i eto...
<dprelec> fini biznis
<CTCP2> ja cu zamijenit sv esvoje rudarilice za flappy
<ravilov> ivoks, sad prodaj telefon za 10x koliko vrijedi
<ivoks> necu, dobar je telefon
<ivoks> a to ionak zaradim za mjesec dana
<ravilov> budalo, kupi 10 takvih :)
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> sta ce mi
<ravilov> pa da stavis flappy bird na njih
<ravilov> i prodas :)
<ravilov> ivoks, recimo to ovako - s tom igrom ti mobitel trenutno vrijedi ko cijela mjesecna placa ;)
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> idem, uzivajte
<dprelec> ja da stavim to na svoj mob, mislim da bi cijena i dalje bila ista
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> zna netko
<ivoks> boksacke vrece
<ivoks> to bi si mogao kupiti i malo se razgibavati ujutro
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/fitness-oprema/boksacka-vreca-rukavice-vratilo-nosac-vrece-bandaze-lanci-opruga-oglas-9508235
<ravilov> pitaj kosta, on ima jednu doma
<ravilov> ne na prodaju, ali mozda ima nekog iskustva
<ivoks> http://www.pride.hr/Products/6782-adidas-samostojea-vrea-za-trening.aspx
<ivoks> ova sama stoji
<ivoks> jos bolje :)
<ravilov> stojko :)
<ravilov> zato i dodje toliko
<MmikeDOMA> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/45889176.jpg
<dprelec> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/RyU63q
<SilverSpace> zamalo 
<vedranm> MmikeDOMA: htop je zakon :D
<MmikeDOMA> da
<vedranm> a to što ga je Maminjo primijetio samo mu diže reputaciju :D
<MmikeDOMA> kad radi :)
<DomaMuffin> http://tinyurl.com/o34yowk # a picture of a little girl that saved a **** from drowning
<MmikeDOMA> u jedan dan 42GB logova
<MmikeDOMA> fino sam to slozio
<dprelec> toliko negdje i NSA ima dnevno
<DomaMuffin> Velis, nek postgresi zapisu sve sporije od 1ms, i imas centralni logging za 20 takvih :) 
 * DomaMuffin si je jedared nekaj slicno napravio, onda je skuzio da ne zna cime bi to parsao
<dprelec> barem tih parsera ima po githubu :)
<DomaMuffin> Ma, ni jedan mi nece automagicno reci sto sam ja u stvari htio naci u svoj toj gomili "podataka" :) 
<DomaMuffin> Bil sam bedast, htio sam samo vidjeti sto mi je sporo .. lose sam definirao sporo :) 
<dprelec> hehe
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, ovo je mongodb
<MmikeDOMA> tak sam maigcno to slozkio da sad nemam nikakvu korist od toga
<MmikeDOMA> moron
<DomaMuffin> :) Live and learn, on company salary :) 
<MmikeDOMA> http://youtu.be/UPTt6MgsOt8?t=1m17s
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Joggers get more than they bargained for on Portland street, Views: 588197, Rating: 96.871166%
<MmikeDOMA> gadan pad
<DomaMuffin> Idem lec, dok dete dozvoljava :) nn
<MmikeDOMA> kak to mislis
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ne spava normalno kad ima preko 2 godine?
<DomaMuffin> You wish :) Spava, osim ako je noc s nedjelje na ponedjeljak ( ili koji je vec prvi radni dan nakon vikenda/praznika/godisnjeg), ako si jako umoran, ako sutra imas sastanak, ako si zabrijao da vec tri dana za redom spava cijelu noc i to ce se nastaviti 
<DomaMuffin> Kak sam ono napisao cujes iz sobe " mama maMA TATAAAAAAAAAAAA"
<DomaMuffin> Udjem, a on stoji na uglu kinderbeta, pogleda me i veli "ja placem" :) 
<MmikeDOMA> hahahahahahhahaha :))))))))))
<DomaMuffin> I ,aj , spremim ga i zaspi, izadjem, on opet .. udjem u sobu, vidi da sam ja, baci se na krevet i zaspi .. 
<DomaMuffin> Opet izadjem, dreka, udjem i velim mu da i ja spavam u drugoj sobi, on veli "da" i zaspi .. sad spi vec .. 3 minute
<DomaMuffin> Idem i ja probat isto :) 
<MmikeDOMA> aj :)
<weshmashian> fun fun :)
<SilverSpace> spat ojte 
<SilverSpace> caj
<weshmashian> cemu spavat kad mozes jos uvijek na poslu bit
<SilverSpace> ti se ne racunas :)
<weshmashian> a jel? :)
<SilverSpace> moja sestra je fakat sa netjakom prosla za 5+
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se rano dize 6-7
<ravilov> to je nis
<ravilov> moj se cesto digne u 4:30-5
<ravilov> nicim izazvan
<ravilov> i gotovo, misli da je vrijeme za ustajanje
<obruT> meni se digne kako kad... nije uvijek isto vrijeme
<obruT> :P
<obruT> vrijeme za spat... laku noc
<ravilov> sad mu se ocito ne dize
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-12
<BotaniCar> jutrofski
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja svojeg boKca u 6 moram odlijepiti od kreveta, jer mora u vrtic :) Radnim danom bi spavao do podneva,a  za vikend se budi u cik zore :) 
<MmikeDOMA> KDE ima najdebilniji kalkulatgor 
<BotaniCar> Racunaj na papiru, kaj sad :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> eto jedna za ovo kišno jutro
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVH6t7nwfc4&feature=kp
<datase> jaizza: Title: God Is an Astronaut - A Deafening Distance, Views: 90922, Rating: 99.4%
<BotaniCar> God is a DJ 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GurkREc-q4I # slobodno se prva minuta preskoci
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: IN THIS MOMENT - Whore (OFFICIAL VIDEO), Views: 1355061, Rating: 96.759128%
<MmikeDOMA> i eto
<MmikeDOMA> nakon 2 dana je thunderbir skuzio da su mailovi obrisani
<BotaniCar> VRM se mogu nabaviti u verzijama koje su specificirane za rad na 85 ili 125 C , 'el tak ? 
<BotaniCar> ( VRM = Voltage regulator module )
<BotaniCar> PSMTR, nemrem vidjeti part number :) Choro 
 * jelly se pita zasto kenny18 i mirka uvijek dolaze u paru
 * BotaniCar se pita da li je sigurno u exclusion listu na IDSu dodati cmd: bash ( da li je samo pokretanje basha znak za alarm ) ?
<BotaniCar> nisam , od kad mi je u alarm listi ( 2+ godine) imao ni jedan razlozni alarm, samo falseovi ( logiram se i sl. )
<igustin> ako mene pitaš, ja bi stavio svchost.exe
<kenny18> jelly, meni se cini sasvim slucajno ;)
<jelly> nadasve!
<BotaniCar> igustin: linuxi 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj tvoji linuxi nemaju svchost.exe?!??
<igustin> :D
<BotaniCar> Fakat, imam desetke/stotine fals alarma zbog toga, s druge strane si mislim, da je jedan pravi alarm u 10 godina - isplatilo se .. ali nisam uvjeren da kolicina angazmana oko laznih alarma opravdava cilj 
<igustin> kenny18: ne znam tko je Mirka, ali se pitam je li kenny18 *onaj* Kenny? :S
<jelly> mirka je iz pjesme valjda
<jelly> ooh, slapd ima starttls i ne treba zasebni port za ssl
<ivoks> da, vec godinama :)
<jelly> pitam se dal AD to ima
<ivoks> nemoj mi ad spominjat
<jelly> zas ne, mislio sam iz njega povlaciti popis email adresa za domenu firme
<jelly> alternativa je da windowzasi exportaju popis i uploadaju mi na linux server, sto je a) delayano b) lame
<jelly> ali c) ne treba rupu u firewallu
<BotaniCar> b) je invalid IMO :) 
<jelly> ak je lame invalid, invalid je pogresno
<jelly> ok delay u nasem slucaju nije problem jer je churn (hrv?) zaposlenika mali 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako se dobro sjecam znacenja rijeci "lame" , sinonim bi bio unoriginal. A ako je to argument da se neki posao ne obavi onda .. 
<ravilov> utro
<igustin> dj
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00636/culinecka_voda1-12_636654S0.jpg
<ivoks> odsjeceni smo :)
<BotaniCar> Ujutro sam, dok sam isao na posao, na dva mjesta na kasinskoj cesti vidio vatrogasce kako ispumpavaju vodu 
<ivoks> jelly: to ja radim
<ivoks> jelly: ja citam adrese iz AD-a, ubacujem u postfix transport, i voila
<ivoks> problem je sto klijent sad misli kako je AD tako super, pa bi ga stavio na net jer mu linux mail server vise ne treba
<ivoks> a taj linux mail server mu radi hrpu antispama
<ivoks> i ne mozes ga krstiti
<ivoks> neka mu, neka stavi exchange na net i place onda
<ivoks> slozit ce se ko kula od karata
<ravilov> tip of the day: ako idete u americku ambasadu, nemojte ponijet ruksak pun laptopa i elektronike
<ivoks> ravilov: pa naravno, sve ti uzmu na ulazu
<ravilov> to je najmanji problem
<ravilov> ustvari to nije problem jer sam ocekivao
<ravilov> problem je da izbace sve iz ruksaka pa vrate ko da lopatom trpaju
<BotaniCar> Jesu ti vratili hard disk u laptop ? :) 
<igustin> nakon backupa
<ravilov> nisu ni skuzili da laptop ima DVA diska
<ravilov> BTW primarni disk je korporativno enkriptiran, tako da im djabe backup...
<BotaniCar> "korporativno enkriptiran" samo znaci da imaju koga pitati za backdoor :)
<ravilov> ako korporacija nema nista protiv dati poslovne podatke s mog laptopa njima na uvid, nemam ni ja
<ravilov> privatni podaci se drze drugdje
<ravilov> (u cloudu, hiih)
<ravilov> hihi*
<BotaniCar> :) Privatni se podaci drze u glavi :D
<jelly> ivoks: postfix ispred eksćenjđa je čini se klasična konfiguracija, to sam vidio na više mjesta
<ivoks> jelly: pa da, i radi dobro
<ivoks> ali ovi likovi zele sada exchange zakaciti direktno na net
<jelly> ivoks: ovdje je neko vrijeme exchange slao mail sam vani, to sam isto maknuo da ide na smarthost prvo
<ivoks> naime, rijec je o ekipi koja je ispranog mozga, al doslovno
<ivoks> ekipa kupuje windows telefone, sta jos reci o tome
<jelly> onda ih pusti da tako radi, pa kad dođu plakati naplati duplo
<ivoks> pa i hocu, velim
<ivoks> 10:04 <@ivoks> neka mu, neka stavi exchange na net i place onda
<jelly> windows telefoni su mi ok za lowend
<jelly> ona lumia i kajgod
 * BotaniCar je prilicno dugo imao exchange izlozen van, bez (mail)middlemana, bez poslijedica ili pizdarija koje bi ometale mailflow.
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Mislim, citam mirror spike svako malo na ##windows-server di ekipa u firmi ima polukompetentan IT odjel, pa je onda exim/postfix/stogod u banani .. 
<BotaniCar> nije exchange los, ako ti ITjevci znaju sloziti to
<BotaniCar> ( ili ako imas more novca da ti slaze treca strana)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: netjak kak navecer legne 9-10 do 6h se ne budi i tu sestra imala puno srece koliko vidim po drugima
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako ne primas nista maila je ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne primam mail ni okvirno u kolicinama koje vi primate, ali ne vidim razloga da ne moze hendlati koliko i bilo koji drugi server ( IMO, ofc) 
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da sestra pola tjedna ide ujutro pola popodne ali ovaj se 90% slucaja digne u 6 
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko sam ja vidio, to je groupware a ne kompetentan MTA
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: njoj pase kaj se budi nahrani ga i otpelja u vrtic
<jelly> BotaniCar: logovi su grozni, queue handling GUI alati isto
<jelly> BotaniCar: doduse, gledao sam nas windowsase kak rade s tim pa je mozda i PEBKAC 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sto znaci "logovi su grozni", da si navikao na drugaciji format, ili da esencijalne informacije fale ? I, kako je to vezano s opterecenjem koje moze podnijeti ?  ( ne svadjam se, pitam)
<jelly> BotaniCar: esencijalne informacije fale
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj se tice kju hendlinga, imas powershell
<jelly> da.  Nisam se htio hvatati u kostac sam s tim jer bi postojala opasnost da mi ga utrape :-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, necu sporiti da mozda fali nesto sto drugi MTAovi imaju, ali brijem da ste malo biased i niste ga dovoljno proucili. S druge strane, i nevezano za vase argumente do sad, niste uracunali stupanj integracije koji ima s ostalim MS alatima. Ako firma vecinom sjedi na windowsima, onda mi je uvodjenje linux mail servera nesmisleno jer ili najednom trebas linux covjeka, ili ces s postojecim ...
<BotaniCar> ljudima to odrzavati slampavo
<BotaniCar> Mrzim mijesane okoline. 
<ivoks> super je ovaj openerp
<ivoks> upises u evidenciji rada da si radio 5 minuta
<ivoks> a on to zaokruzi na 8 minuta
<ivoks> prilagodjen za hr trziste :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> hmmm? http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aD0b82x_700b.jpg
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  :))))))))
<SilverSpace> bome i kod mene potok skoro do vrha susjedi cuvaju drveni most da ga voda ne odnese
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<ivoks> dobar je, dobar...
<jelly> BotaniCar: linux ispred je efektivno appliance, slozis jednom i radi
<ivoks> i ubija spam
<jelly> BotaniCar: exchange tcp/25 listener jednostavno ne bi drzao na internetu zbog attack surfacea i mogucnosti DoSa.  hrpa firmi (nasih korisnika) ima bas appliance ispred, IronPort ili Barracudu ili kajgod
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mrzim barracudu
<ivoks> a reklamiraju se na svakom aerodromu
<jelly> a iza toga exchange ili lotus ili koje god smece sa visokim stupnjem integracije (ili drugim rijecima, vendor lockina)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad sam napisao da sam svog imao izlozenog prema van bez midlmena, nisam mislio reci da nije imao zasticene portove, vec da nje imao nekakav relay ispred sebe. Slazem se da nije za exposeati ga van golog
<jelly> ivoks: hehe, imam i njihovu majicu za reklamu
<jelly> iza pise EAT SPAM
<BotaniCar> :)))))))
<ivoks> i spam i ham
<jelly> idealno za vegetarijanca 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, moram priznati da vise nemam exchange jer mi se pokazalo lakse/brze odrzavati stvar na linuxu , samo kazem da niej exchange takav uzas, samo skup
<jelly> ivoks: ako mislis da je barracuda agresivna, nemoj nikad gledat kaspersky 
<ivoks> nije da gledam
<ivoks> nego mi nekad od nekoga mail nece proci jer je zasticeno barracudom
<ivoks> i maknem ip sa svih drugih blacklista, ali ne ... barracudi treba jos tjedan dana
<jelly> ivoks: mda, ja uredno domace posiljatelje whitelistam
<jelly> a koristim BRBL jer je beplatan :-|
<ivoks> s obzirom da sam neke domace posiljatelje - nemoj to raditi :)
<jelly> osim izvorznanja.com i inih, jeli
<jelly> sva sreca pa nisu mijenjali ip adresu vec 8 mjeseci :-)
<jelly> na zalost spamhaus rbl kosta $$$ koje necu dobit
<SilverSpace> koji je ovo pametni strucnjak radio nasip :) http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00636/IMG_4053_636638S0.jpg
<jelly> kaj, jel se prelilo preko nasipa, nije :-D
<vileni> nisu specificirali s koje strane mora drzati vodu :)
<jelly> valjda je projektant racunao da ce se voda nagnut u zavoju
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto, sto ne valja?
<ivoks> pa jel nasipano ili nije
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kolko star taj necak?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: sest i pol 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: puno toga ocito se radila samo jedna obala
<CTCP2> nolje ikakav nego nikakav
<CTCP2> stara narodna
<vedranm> ivoks: pretpostavljam da si vidio, odabrali su systemd
<BotaniCar> Nda, starohrvatski izraz "nolje" 
<BotaniCar> vedranm: kaj su se vec dogovorili .. neplanirano brzo :) 
<vedranm> BotaniCar: da, baš "brzo"
<vedranm> najžešće, mijenaju defaultni desktop iz GNOME-a u Xfce, neki frajer pukne gore Git commit, i nikog u Debian communityju nije previše briga
<vedranm> ali zato kad se mijenja init...
<dprelec> za 5 godina nitko se nece sjecat inita
<dprelec> osim nas na slackwaretu :)
<vedranm> dprelec: misliš, sysvinita :)
<dprelec> yup
<jaizza> svatko se može ovih dana zaposliti u IBMu
<jelly> vedranm: _defaultni_ init, i _defaultni_ desktop.  I dalje će svi biti u Debianu i možeš instalirat što te volja
<SilverSpace> bezveze, tko jos koristi debian :)
<vedranm> jelly: apsolutno
 * jelly reicmo nikad nije koristio gnome iz debiana
<vedranm> to je i velika prednost u cijeloj priči, tipa da su odabrali upstart i dalje bi mogao koristiti systemd
<vedranm> mi ovdje koristimo KDE u labu
<jelly> sad imam kde na poslu, xfce doma :-)
<vedranm> i koji ti se više sviđa?
<jelly> slozeni su da imaju iste stvari na istim mjestima... 
<igustin> ima netko iskustva u spašavanju NTFS particije, npr. BotaniCar?
<igustin> jelly: nadam se da se KDE ne krši kao kad su krenuli s 4.0
<igustin> od tada više nismo prijatelji
<jelly> radi
<jelly> (modulo inotify/mem leak u plasma-desktopu, kojeg segfaultam svako jutro iz crona da se restarta)
<jelly> inace pozdere stotine tisuca fdova i zaswapa mashinu u roku 4-7 dana
<vedranm> igustin: ne krši se ni blizu
<vedranm> jelly: to se događa i u testingu
<vedranm> ti testing koristiš ili stable?
<jelly> stable
<vedranm> zanimljivo
<vedranm> nama na stableu radi perfektno
<jelly> igustin: radi od... root     27849 30269  8 Jan31 tty7     23:20:38 /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -br -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-G0eR4b
<vedranm> kako to triggerat?
<jelly> ne znam.  Na poslu to radi, doma je ok
<BotaniCar> igustin: imam. Vecinom dobra. Kaj te muci ?
<BotaniCar> ( brb za 10, shefica urla )
<jelly> debuggirati inotify je tlaka, ne postoji ni jedan alat ni nacin za vidjeti koji proces koliko toga koristi
<jelly> jebes takav api kad moras ubijati jedan po jedan proces i gledat koji je bio kriv
<vedranm> jelly: no idea
<vedranm> meni kad to krene zezat počistim KDE config i onda sam na miru par dana
<vedranm> tipa 3-4
<vedranm> i onda opet
<jelly> iz principa ne želim resetirat konfiguraciju
<vedranm> jelly: Å¡to nema neki kernel debug tool?
<vedranm> kojim gledaš pozive ili nešto?
<jelly> vedranm: ako ima, ##Linux i #debian nisu znali za njega
<CTCP2> sa kojim programom mogu vidjet temp. procesora
<vedranm> aha, OK :)
<CTCP2> al nes iz konzole
<vedranm> CTCP2: sensors?
<jelly> vedranm: a sta, da straceam sve procese? :-)
<vedranm> jelly: a jedino to da :D
<jelly> CTCP2: kojeg procesora?
<jelly> intel ili amd?
<jelly> CTCP2: za intel ima /sys/bus/platform/devices/coretemp.0/
<CTCP2> sensors
<CTCP2> k10temp-pci-00c3
<CTCP2> Adapter: PCI adapter
<CTCP2> temp1:       +19.9 C  (high = +70.0 C)
<CTCP2> to je ok, jel
<jelly> ladno
<CTCP2> koji vrag se onda zgasi
<CTCP2> idem promijenit pastu
<jelly> mozda se chipset grije a ne cpu
<ravilov> CTCP2, okani se vise corava posla, primi se flappy birdsa
<igustin> BotaniCar: HP laptop, W7, 500 GB disk; na večer normalno ugašen, u jutro se neće zbutat; disk fizički u redu; sistemska NTFS particija ima oznaku NTFS, ali nema NTFS signature i svi je vide kao "unformatted"; trenutačno testdisk traži kopiju boot sektora (ja je ručno nisam našao na kraju particije, niti na polovici); sugestije?
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
 * igustin tko se tuče, taj se voli
 * ravilov slaps igustin with CTCP2
<CTCP2> chickfight
<igustin> baldfight
<ravilov> imas visoko misljenje o sebi
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: mozda ti se neka druga komponenta grije 
<ravilov> (mozak)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> i to je true, kolko dnevno informacija prodje kroz njega..
 * CTCP2 je brainiac
<SilverSpace> nakon koliko ti se vremena zgasi 
<CTCP2> 2 min
<CTCP2> idem ga rstavit
<ravilov> da znas definiciju toga, ne bi se toliko hvalio
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<jelly> jebate, generator od 1MW je velik to kamion
<jelly> ko*
<ravilov> pa da, sta te cudi
<ravilov> 1 Mkamion?
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj je u kontenjeru 
<igustin> gorivo
<ravilov> i sibive
<ravilov> sibice
<SilverSpace> ne sijecam se koliko je bio kod nas u ini bila su dva dizela
<ravilov> rentali po potrebi? :)
<jelly> velis, ina je bar imala goriva? :-)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne stacionirani za zgradu 
<SilverSpace> 12 cilindara brotski isluzeni motori 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: 'el citas kaj jelly pishe, kad te elektra otpili, moral bush imati mjesta za parkirati kamion kraj rudnika :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: najbolje da se smjeti negdje kraj stare vodenice i onda na hidroenergiju i struju i hlađenje
<ravilov> vodeni abacus
<jelly> Družba Pere CTCP2
<ravilov> za rudarenje
<BotaniCar> jelly: side benefit vodenice bi bio da odmah dobije dobar dio infrastrukture potrebne za okretanje janjaca :)
<jelly> side benefit?  Ja mislio da su janjci svrha mintanja 
<CTCP2> pa vec sam razmisljo o tome
<CTCP2> imam potok 50m od kuce koji sluzi za nis
<CTCP2> taman da se upogoni
<SilverSpace> zasto se uvijek ovdje spika prebaci na klopu :)
<ravilov> vec si ulozio 20k kn, jos ~100k ne bi smio biti problem
<CTCP2> ravilov : 100k je odavno preslo :>>
<ravilov> a jos ni vodenicu nemas
<jelly> dobro je to kad imas 100k love za investicije
<ravilov> u koje smece onda ulazes
<CTCP2> jelly : nemam ja, imaju investitori xD
<CTCP2> jelly : pravi biznismen nikad ne ulaze svoju lovu
<CTCP2> iz knjige BIZNIS 101
<jaizza> jedva čekam da prođe restore da mogu opet testirat pipe
<ravilov> sto si neki vole umisljat
<jelly> CTCP2: to je ok, ali onda biznis nije tvoj nego njihov
<ravilov> jaizza, ostavi se vodovoda i primi se vodenice
<ravilov> to je sad in
<CTCP2> jelly : ja sam mastermind, oni su samo minioni
<ravilov> i na kraju ce ti pobrat sav novac
<jaizza> ravilov: jel to neki trash talk?
<jaizza> ravilov: ja ti to ne kužim
<ravilov> jaizza, nije, pitaj CTCP2-a
<jaizza> ravilov: ja sam matematičarka - meni treba drito u glavu
<CTCP2> sta mene, nisam ja poceo o vodenicama
<jaizza> ravilov: bez okolišanja
<jaizza> inače niš ne razmem
<CTCP2> sad se pokusava opet na mene svalit
<jelly> CTCP2: ti si više contractor koji kupi postotak, u najboljem slučaju
<jaizza> CTCP2: da čujem
<jaizza> kakva vodenica?
<CTCP2> jaizza : pojma, pitaj njih
<ravilov> CTCP2, sta nisi ti izvor svih problema na ovom kanalu?
<CTCP2> njihova ideja
<ravilov> heck, i rut je sigurno tu zbog tebe
<CTCP2> ravilov : da, to se pokusava progurat
<jaizza> njih: o kakvoj vodenici je riječ?
<CTCP2> za sve kaj ne valja, kriv je CTCP2
<ravilov> jaizza, kako ces bez vodenice napravit vlastitu hidroelektranu?
<CTCP2> ajmo pocet pricat o bitcoinima, pa se CTCP2 nadoveze, pa onda CTCP2 dobije ban
<CTCP2> fer, ne
<ravilov> CTCP2, to ti je trening discipline
<jaizza> ravilov: kako ćeš bez vode napraviti vodenicu?
<ravilov> ajmo pocet pricat o *coinima, pa se CTCP2 *suzdrzi* od komentara
<ravilov> jaizza, kokos ili jaje?
<CTCP2> ravilov : to je kao da maloj djeci mases slatkisima pred nosom, pa ocekujes da im ne pocnu curit sline
<jaizza> ravilov: ameba
<CTCP2> nisi realan
<ravilov> CTCP2, jedino ako si i sam dijete
<ravilov> sto smo vec zakljucili da jesi
<CTCP2> ravilov : nisi skuzio slikovitu usporedbu
<jaizza> CTCP2: razlika između dece i odraslih je i u samokontroli
<ravilov> CTCP2, skuzio sam sve
<CTCP2> nisi/niste
<ravilov> jaizza, ameba nit nosi jaja nit radja kokosi
<jaizza> CTCP2: deca isto tak tvrde stvari bez argumenata ;-)
 * CTCP2 slaps jaizza around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> jako odraslo
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<jaizza> ravilov: ali se može naći i u jajetu i u kokoši
<jaizza> u određenim uvjetima
<ravilov> CTCP2, i kako sad da te itko shvati ozbiljno
<ravilov> jaizza, I see
<CTCP2> ravilov : pa ja ni ne zelim da me se shvati ozbiljno :))
<BotaniCar> Mogu dobiti opa na sekundu ? :) 
<jaizza> CTCP2: onda kad se odnosi prema tebi kao prema detetu, naj se žaliti ;-)
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : ovisi kog mislis banat :>
<BotaniCar> kaj ti, ti mi ga nemres ni dat' 
<CTCP2> al i mojs glas se racuna
<BotaniCar> Tebe i pingvina mislim banat' , dosadno mi te tempignorat
<ravilov> otkad to?
<jaizza> CTCP2: deca nemaju pravo glasa ;-)
<ravilov> that ^^
<CTCP2> ovo je demo(n)kracija
<ravilov> CTCP2, nijedna demokracija ne uvazava misljenja djece in public affairs
<CTCP2> bas ste kokosi
<ravilov> argumentacija ti je na visini
<ravilov> lol
<jaizza> CTCP2: ovo je demokr(e)acija
 * CTCP2 ode radit nes pametno
 * CTCP2 ode rudarit
<ravilov> good riddance :p
<ravilov> cak i ovaj CrazyLemon svojim pingoutima radi nes pametnije :)
<igustin> nego... da vas pitam nešto u vezi mintanja
 * igustin hides
 * CTCP2 back :>
 * igustin očekuje da ravilov poludi
 * ravilov je vec lud
 * BotaniCar ceka da ravilov objavi wallet adresu, pa da mu donira za nekakav caj s smirujucim svojstvima
<BotaniCar> Mrzim testiranje M2M komunikacije, nemam na koga galamiti
<igustin> ravilov: idi ošišaj se, za smirenje
<ravilov> BotaniCar, hoces u offline ili online wallet?
<igustin> oh, wait :)
<ravilov> igustin, bas bi mogao, vec mi u oci ide
<BotaniCar> ravilov: meni tak svejedno, ako je online, kompromitiras sredstva predvidjena za tvoj chaj :) 
<igustin> obrva?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_PbGHgxbsU lol koji plagijat 
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Begbie Boys - Unser Revier, Views: 9672, Rating: 71.872144%
 * jaizza je luda od ajbiemovaca :-(
<ravilov> igustin, pa nisam mesic...
<ravilov> BotaniCar, nije nije, cuo sam iz pouzdanih izvora da su online walleti garantirano sigurni
<ravilov> biznis 101
 * BotaniCar se pukne smijat' uprkos ispizdjenosti zbog testiranja, fala ravilov :)
<SilverSpace> u biti nije nego je cover :)
<CTCP2> to je laz i dezinformacija, nigdje to nije bilo napisano
<ravilov> CTCP2, jel ti to diskriminiras moje mutne i neprovjerene izvore?
<CTCP2> neko tu iznosi neistine
 * CTCP2 leda u ravilov
<CTCP2> g+
<ravilov> fala ne bi, led ide u whiskey
<ravilov> a ni google+ mi nije nesto napet
<BotaniCar> Povlacim napisano, i u M2M testovima nekad imam na koga vikati. Upravo sam si pojeo 15 minuta groznicavog gledanja kaj ne radi time sto sam imao zatipak u konfiguraciji, falilo mi jedno slovo u IDu sendera .. 
 * jaizza razmišlja kod kolege malo zarakijat
 * BotaniCar ode urlat' na ogledalo
<pkiller> ma meni samo nije jasno... tko je majnao btc od 2009 do 2010 ... ima 1mil izmajnano
<ravilov> anonimni autor
<BotaniCar> pkiller: kaj ti tu nije jasno ? :) 
<ravilov> deca iz kvarta
<pkiller> i onda je rupa velika...
<ravilov> moralo se nekak kickstartat
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prodavali-pecene-ljudske-glave-nigerija-zatvorila-restoran-s-ljudskim-mesom/727111.aspx
<CTCP2> "Sveæenik se u restoranu požalio na visok raèun na što mu je osoblje odgovorio da je to zbog toga jer je upravo jeo ljudsko meso." :)))))))))
<jelly> Sve æ enik?
<ravilov> zasto je to smijesno?
<jaizza> CTCP2: imaš uvrnut smisao za humor
<CTCP2> humor je humor
<ravilov> ne, nije
<jaizza> ravilov: izađi mi iz glave prosim lijepo
<ravilov> jaizza, a kam bum drugdje?
<jaizza> ravilov: ne znam, ali govorim ti za tvoje dobro
<ravilov> ajd dobro onda
<ravilov> kupim krpice
<jelly> brijem da tu neki ljudi imaju pročitati Heinlein - Stranger in the Strange Land
<BotaniCar> ravilov: imas u mojoj tintari mjesta, ako ti ne smeta paucina
<ravilov> in other news, obozavam nas IT koji je odlucio forced full virus scan svake srijede usred radnog dana, tocno u 12:00
<jaizza> ravilov: pametna odluka ;-)
<ravilov> time jasno daju do znanja da je vrijeme okaniti se posla
<jelly> (opisani zanimljivi običaji jedenja tijela pokojnika)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kako reagiraju na angry mailove ?
<ravilov> od*ebom
<jelly> ravilov: ručak!
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislio sam da nas zelis informirati da ostavljamo dojam kao da ne komuniciramo svi na kanalu na isti nacin ;)
<BotaniCar> Full virus scan gotov tijekom rucka ? :D da netko to uspije sloziti , konkurencija bi nestala u tjedan dana
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda ravilova firma daje vise od 30 minuta 
<ravilov> je, take the rest of the day off
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima takvih ? </neuk>
<igustin> ravilov: srećom, pa ti ne radiš na win platformi, pa te to ne kači...?
<ravilov> pa radim
<ravilov> jos jedna divna korporativna politika
<igustin> ?!?
<ravilov> igustin, 10:11 <ravilov> BTW primarni disk je korporativno enkriptiran, tako da im djabe backup...
<ravilov> zaboravih napomenut da je to korporativno enkriptiran korporativni OS sa korporativnim softverom
<jaizza> ravilov: kaj ti radiš u životu točno?
<igustin> :D
<ravilov> kako kad
<igustin> jaizza: korporativni posao u korporaciji
<jelly> aj ti
<jelly> ili aj neko drugi?
<SilverSpace> Evo kako me netjak nacrtao i zalijepio na vrata. Znak zabrane ulaska u sobu http://is.gd/1NrRTV
<igustin> pa ako je te flastere zaradio od tebe...
<ravilov> SilverSpace, meni koji te nisam u zivotu vidio prilicno je i nedvosmisleno jasno da je to tvoja slika
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mora da me sjecanje vara, brijao sam da imas vise prstiju :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: https://www.google.com/search?q=muppet+eagle&safe=off&tbm=isch
<ravilov> nekad imao
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<ravilov> onda ga se netjak dopao
<SilverSpace> jelly: je i meni na piceka slici :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :) da bas takav sam 
<SilverSpace> netjak mi je cisti antitalent za crtanje
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zty2WxVnklI&feature=kp
<datase> jaizza: Title: Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros - Get Down Moses, Views: 194045, Rating: 99.745226%
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam zvucnike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pilićima ulaz zabranjen?
<SilverSpace> da mi je bilo snimiti njegovu gestu kak je to pokazao 
<SilverSpace> lud je malac ima duha 
<SilverSpace> najebali su svi u skoli 
<ravilov> ukljucujuci osoblje
<SilverSpace> yep mislim da ce mama svako malo u skolu 
<SilverSpace> tvrdoglavko samo takav
<ravilov> sto bi mama kad ima tebe?
<BotaniCar> Napravi djetetu uslugu i skoluj ga doma 
 * BotaniCar hides
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> trebam jeo pitanje odgonetnuti pomoc 
<SilverSpace> odlučio se za mint na kraju. E sad pitanje, policy nam je da su sva računala na domeni, imaš li kakav savjet i da li je jednostavno
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj radiš kad bi vikao na ljude, a nije baš najpametnije to učiniti?
<SilverSpace> dodati mint na domenu?
<SilverSpace> ima par racunala na mintu 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kako dodati na domenu 
<SilverSpace> kaj je time htio reci 
<SilverSpace> vidim da i vi ne kuzite :)
<jelly> jaizza: odeš u šumu i vičeš tamo
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mijenjam boje i pucaju mi kapilare u ocima, i odem prosetati 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozda je misli ( tko ? ) reci da zeli integrirati stroj koji ima Mint u AD ?
<pkiller> SilverSpace: ako je pisano to za vrijeme windows servera sa exchangeom onda ti je domena ova od exchangea...
<jaizza> dakle niš rakija kod kolege u susjednoj sobi i to...?
<jaizza> jelly: nema Å¡ume u blizini
<pkiller> dodati na domenu bi značilo spojiti na exchange
 * jaizza izgubila više od mjesec dana živaca, vremena, testiranja radi tuđe gluposti i tvrdoglavosti
<BotaniCar> pkiller: prije bi rekao da nekom treba LDAP, do exchangea komotno mozes bez domene, ne ?
<jaizza> ali je čovjek savjetnik
<jelly> jaizza: alternativno, hiperventilacija sa deset dubokih udaha i izdaha za redom trga grube oblike stresa
<jaizza> doduše ne zna da ne velim kaj ne zna, slikovito, ali se petlja rado u moj posel
<jaizza> i šefovi ga slušaju
<jelly> jaizza: ali opet bolje da uzdišeš negdje gdje te ne čuju ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj ? /me zamislja executive meeting gdje neka zena uzdise i ne vidi nista sporno :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: uzdisanje od muke i od zadovoljstva nema iste efekte na okolinu...
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako si dovoljno empatican da skuzis razliku 
<jelly> a gle, klasika je skupljati papirnate i email dokaze da ono što lik predlaže ima negativne efekte
<jelly> i inzistirati da svaki change request ima pisani trag
<jelly> već to spriječi neke ljude da ne traže bedastoće
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zatrazio sam objasnjenje fakat ne kuzim na kaj je mislio 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di se to desava ? Daj da galamim na nekog ! :) 
<jaizza> jelly: na žalost, ovdje nije nikoga sram ostaviti voje bedastoće u pisanom tragu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: maknuli su xp i stavili mint 
<jelly> jaizza: to je odlično
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) kaj galama pomaze 
<jaizza> jelly: i nije
<BotaniCar> jedino bolje od zajebavanja drugih zbog pravopisa je kad ih zajebavas zbog nepreciznog izrazavanja :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni bi pomoglo :) Ne znam za drugu stranu, di se to divanis ? 
<jaizza> jelly: pošto su poslovi specifični, oni na vrhu ne znaju detalje pojedinog posla i ne kuže da su bedastoće bedastoće
<igustin> SilverSpace: ? di su to XP zamijenili s Mintom?
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1653492_670858586290498_1641188025_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedan frend na twitteru
 * BotaniCar bezi od twittera
<jelly> jaizza: kad ih staviš 5 komada u popis za redom i daš šefu, valjda će imati neki efekt (npr. "ukupno smo izgubili 10 dana u siječnju koji su mogli ići na YYY")
<jaizza> jelly: na kraju se isčitava: savjetnik kojeg su oni postavili ti je rekao da napraviš nešto na neki način, ti to nisi napravio (nema veze da li je moguće ili ne) i ti si nesposoban
<SilverSpace> igustin: samo par racunala nista vazno samo internet 
<SilverSpace> igustin: di su zamjenili neznam ni ja :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb--potopljena-culinecka/1164240/?foto=6
<SilverSpace> eto Trebao bi te kompjutere s Mintom, pridružiti windows domeni, i omogućiti korisnicima da se logiraju s AD user/pwd
<SilverSpace> sto to znacilo 
<igustin> to im je problem ili...? jer Linux sa Samba klijentom može biti AD member
<BotaniCar> igustin: samo joinanje je danguba, a nemrem se sjetiti kak se zvao onaj softver koji to poluautomatizira .. 
<BotaniCar> Likewise, e, to je to 
<igustin> ima "ali"?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/likewise-open-gui
<igustin> kenny_18: wb
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/U2lQ5O
<SilverSpace> to je to valjda
<ravilov> jelly, nevermind sto kenny i mirka odu i dodju skupa, a zasto su na istom IP-u?
<igustin> ček, to ovi ne znaju ili ne žele napraviti?
<igustin> ravilov: pa to i je glavna fora
 * ravilov ne kuzi te fore
<ravilov> jel taj likewise omogucuje i login na lokalni stroj preko AD accounta?
<SilverSpace> igustin: vjerovatno ne znaju prvi puta se susrecu sa linux :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ne sjecam se, mislim da ne, samo obrnuto. 
<BotaniCar> ( mozda i bolje )
<ravilov> onda ne pomaze
<ravilov> covjek je jasno rekao da je to zahtjev
<BotaniCar> Kak ne, napravi ti domenski account na linjari, pa ga ti ovlasti za kaj oces /linkaj na lokalni
<ravilov> mmmm
<BotaniCar> nemres ni na windows platformi cackati po lokalnim resursima bez dodatne konfiguracije/ovlascivanja
<BotaniCar> ( s domenskim accountom)
<jaizza> ARGH!
<BotaniCar> It's by design
<ravilov> to je najmanje bitno zapravo, mogu li ja promijeniti password AD accounta od bilo gdje i onda se uspjesno (automatski!) ulogirati u taj account na linuxu preko likewise?
<ravilov> automatski == bez rucno pokretanih sinkronizacija
<BotaniCar> ravilov: da, propagacija account-metapodataka radi 
<jaizza> ravilov: btw za onaj pipe jučer
<jaizza> ravilov: izgleda da ne može čitati direktno iz pipeta (go figure)
<ravilov> weird
<BotaniCar> ravilov: takodjer, s tim/takvim accountom mozes za bilo koju drugu linjaru koja je joinana na domenu na isti nacin
<BotaniCar> *mozes sjesti 
<jaizza> nego bi kakti trebalo zaobilazno nešto kao: cat /pipe | šučmuč STDIN 
<ravilov> ajd dobro, mozda probam
<ravilov> jaizza, to nekak smrdi da su skripte/procesi/stolivec cudno pisani
<ravilov> jel mozda rade seek?
<pkiller> BotaniCar: cek cek kako se to zove...
<jaizza> ravilov: nisam još uspjela natjerat da radi jer mi set naredbi ne podržava čitanje sa STDIN
<BotaniCar> pkiler "likewise open" 
<ravilov> jaizza, /dev/stdin
<BotaniCar> Briem da ima i komercijalna edicija
<pkiller> BotaniCar: to je da user sa AD-a se može spojit na mint mašinu?
<jaizza> ravilov: mrmlj daj da probam
<BotaniCar> pkiller: jesteda
<BotaniCar> pkiller: iako mu je osnovna namjena obrnuto 
<ravilov> jel i automatski kreira account on first login?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: moram te zamoliti da malo izguglas, ije mi fakat dugo trebalo, featureset kojeg se ja sjecam mozda nema veze s danasnjim 
<pkiller> ako to stvarno radi bez problema... migrirat će pola istre na linux ako im prezentiram :)
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> samo pitam
<ravilov> zapravo radim nesto drugo sad
<BotaniCar> pkiller: definiraj "bez problema" :) Meni je radilo kad mi je trebalo, no citao sam i za druge kojima nije, sad ti znaj jel do njih ili softvera
<SilverSpace> valjda ce se snaci ako ne nek plati igustin u :)
<igustin> lol
<igustin> nije da ne bih pokušao, ali nemam ti ja baš iskustva tipa Linux & AD
<SilverSpace> http://blog.zwiegnet.com/linux-server/join-linux-mint-to-windows-domain/
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) 
<igustin> ali uskoro me čeka više takvih situacija, i vjerojatno ću se morati pozabaviti i time ozbiljnije
<BotaniCar> igustin: izmigriraj jednog i neces ni imati neko iskustvo, svi ce htjeti native linux ! :) 
<igustin> meni je prvi opcija otkantat AD
<jaizza> ravilov: na žalost "The path for the file or device "/dev/stdin" is not valid."
<pkiller> ma taj AD sam ja administrirao ... to je takvo smeće...
<BotaniCar> Kad ionako svima treba obicni imenik a ne AD
<igustin> iskreno, većini korisnika AD uopće ne treba niti koriste išta pametnog od toga, a imaju ga samo zato jer ih je neki MS tupan uvjerio da bez toga ne mogu živjeti
<igustin> ako baš treba nešto te funkcionalnosti tipa "imenički servis" postoje i alternative
<BotaniCar> igustin: to ! Dodjem i kazem im da outlook nece autocompleteati mail adrese ako nemaju domenu , prodano :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: ++
<pkiller> ad je samo za permissione... i za "username i password" nitko živ nije ni jednu funkciju osim toga koristio kad sam ja to administrirao
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ti si to administrirao dok se stvar jos nije zvala AD i imao ju je Novell , starkeljo :) 
 * BotaniCar hides
<igustin> pkiller: permissioni su već Level 2
<pkiller> prije 6 godina :)
<igustin> pkiller: masa njih radi isključivo autentifikaciju, i to složeno po nekoj kuharici bez puno raznmišljanja
<pkiller> imao sam 22 ;)
 * igustin omg, sve klinci neki
<igustin> ima neki #...-senior kanal za nas ostale? :-/
<BotaniCar> igustin: svi smo debelo punoljetni i (neki i dokazano) u naponu seksualne moci ! Kaj klinci ! :) 
<pkiller> svi su mislili da sam neki genije... pa za njih sam i bio... cijelu infrastrukturu sam složio za 100 korisnika i napravio vpn izmežu 3 remote lokacije u roku od 6 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> Vec  imam dovoljno sijedih u bradi da me ju sram pustiti :(
<ravilov> jaizza, cudan ti taj importer onda
<pkiller> a kad sam došao nisam ni znao šta je AD ni exchange
<pkiller> vidim ja da ste vi svi bez ambicija... svi neki starci ;)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: meni je zivotni san da me ovi di sam sad puste da radim od doma, u popodnevnim satima polozim kapetanski ispit, i onda cijelo ljeto vozim gliser za tebe ! 
<igustin> 6 mjeseci?
<igustin> pkiller: tko je bez ambicija?!? o.O
<jaizza> ravilov: ipak je ovo AIX
<ravilov> jaizza, ...
<ravilov> pa sto ne kazes
<jaizza> ravilov: nemre radit ko Linux
<ravilov> ne znam ti ja te egzoticne korporativne unixoide
<jaizza> ravilov: zakaj bi oni razvili nekaj samo zato kaj je praktično
<ravilov> file "-" isto ne prolazi?
<jaizza> ravilov: da samo znaš koje probleme sam imala s awk-om
<ravilov> mi smo na faxu imali DEC
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne imanje awka nije problem s awkom :)
<ravilov> prvo sto je admin napravio je instalacija gnu toolsa :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: oh, ima awk
<ravilov> jaizza, probaj gawk :p
<BotaniCar> ali radi "malo drugacije" :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: samo ne radi očekivano
<jaizza> ravilov: da, dobila sam ih na prevaru da mi instališu gawk
<jaizza> ravilov: skripte za alarme rade uredno
<jaizza> međutoa, revizija se križa na nešto što nije podržano IBMovim supportom
<jaizza> i silom to žele maknuti
<ravilov> fun
<jaizza> no, ja sam rekla nek slobodno maknu i da alarami ne budu radili više i da se ja nemam namjeru s time baviti
<jaizza> te skripte koje pišem je moja dobra volja, nije mi u opisu posla
<BotaniCar> jaiza 1 IBM 0
<pkiller> BotaniCar: pazi se... ja kad sam tražio da radim od doma, radio sam mjesec dana... dolazi čak na intervencije u firmu... i nakon tih mjesec dana nađem u sandučiću otkazno pismo sa datumom od prije 10 dana
<jaizza> IBMovi us*ani alati ne dižu zadane alarme i ja napišem shell skripte, skedjuliram u cron i rade k'o vurica
<pkiller> razlog: zbog ne dolaženja na posao :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: da imam i mrvu osjecaja da radim u takvoj firmi, ne bi me vec tu bilo :) 
<pkiller> sva sreća da je firma propala nakon par mjeseci kad sam ja otišao :)
<obruT> jaizza: kad sam dobio AIX na odrzavanje, prvo sto sam nabavio je "AIX toolbox for linux applications" CD :P
<pkiller> ali serveri su radili još bez greške 3 godine :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: A da, takvi obrasci ponasanja su dobar indikator da je vrijeme za naci zrdaviji okolis :) 
<jaizza> obruT: je da, ja se moram boriti sa svojim AIX adminima oko svega
<jaizza> obruT: kad sam preuzela (svoj) posao, reko' ja njima da mi instališu screen
<obruT> jaizza: ja se borim s nasim linux adminima oko gluposti tak da ono, vjerujem ti za ovu AIX ekipu :)
<jaizza> dobila sam odgovor: čegaba?
<jaizza> pak sam tražila da mi instaliraju "less"
<jaizza> pa su mi rekli da mi ne treba
<jaizza> i tak
<BotaniCar> Kakav izvrstan odgovor, pamtim ! :) Q: mogu li  A: to Vam ne treba 
<jaizza> da, tu sam bila zaključila: "less is more" , ali nisu skužili
<igustin> BotaniCar: meni je "čegaba" izvrsniji odgovor
<igustin> ne samo da ne treba, nego nisu ni čuli za to
<pkiller> jaizza: ja bi ti rekao da je screen smeche i da cu ti ja samo tmux instalirat :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: za razliku od njih, drzim do svoje reputacije na poslu pa mi takav odgovor nije opcija .. dok ovaj drugi :) 
<pkiller> ali meni je najfascinantnije i najintrigantnije to što ja osim vas ovdje neznam nikoga tko zna nešto o linuxu... a pogotovo da radi u njemu svaki dan za plaću
<BotaniCar> pkiller: kad su kolege samozatajni :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim, di ces drzat' IT nego u podrumu :D
<pkiller> kao ona engleska serija... kako se zove
<pkiller> the IT guys? ili?
<igustin> pkiller: ne smiju reći :)
<BotaniCar> To, i "nerds" :) 
<igustin> IT Crowd
<pkiller> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0487831/
<BotaniCar> http://www.networkworld.com/slideshow/139614/#slide1 # apropo nalazenja linuxa :) 
<SilverSpace> jeste stavili aute na brdo 
<igustin> pkiller: ako imaš deal s MS, moraš ga reklamirati na webu i ne smiješ eksplicitno nudi usluge drugih platformi
<SilverSpace> upozoravaju za jarun
<pkiller> igustin: znam... ali šta samo od prodaja licenca se živi? zar se nemože taj MS sterat u 3pm :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: kak to mislis ? Ja si lako s SPANom ili nekim dogovorim resellerstvo , bez navedenih uvjeta. Imas neki URL ? 
<dprelec> bolje od IT Crowda: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02a723LsoFA
<datase> dprelec: Title: Bruiser - IT Guy, Views: 76395, Rating: 97.70492%
<igustin> pkiller: rabati, bonusi, domjenci...
<pkiller> domjenci :)
<pkiller> prodano :)
<pkiller> jebeš linux
<igustin> BotaniCar: ali nemaš full benefite
<pkiller> igustin ti imaš svoju IT firmu?
<BotaniCar> igustin: imam iste benefite, ali manji rabat i ne zovu me na rucak. Ovo iz iskustva govorim
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, imas pravo, kako mi je rabat jedini benefit vrijedan spomena, nemam iste benefite
<igustin> ja sam pao na dupe (više puta) kad sam čuo koje benefite se dobiva za tipa "preporučamo Dell", popup za Acer ili "preporučamo Windowse"
<kenny18> igustin: mislim da nisam *onaj* Kenny...
<igustin> pkiller: da
<igustin> kenny18: onda sorry :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: domjenci se isplate... tamo se stvaraju nove veze i vezice...
<igustin> BotaniCar: nemaš iste benefite, vjeruj mi
<BotaniCar> pkiller: na 90% domjenaka na koje sam pozvan imam osjecaj da sam u kavezu s piramana, svi bi meni nesto uvalili, a ne daju guze da ja uvalim njima, onda si posla mogu traziti i dok sam rucam 
<BotaniCar> igustin: ispravio sam se, imas pravo. 
<pkiller> igustin na kojem području operiraš? zagreb?
<pkiller> BotaniCar: neznam... nisam bio nikad, veza imam i ovako previše :)
<igustin> pkiller: svijet :) ja sam u Istri gdje imam većinu korisnika, ali imam ih i van Istre
<pkiller> daj nemoj me zajebavat... di u istri?
<igustin> Pazin, zašto?
<igustin> pkiller: odakle si ti?
<igustin> a lol, svijet je mali
<pkiller> baš
<pkiller> e kad BotaniCar bude došao kod mene radit na gliser ljeti, zimi može kod tebe freelencat :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ako cu ti se isplatiti, samo me posaljes na zimu skup s gliserom prema toplijim krajevima ! :) Hebo IT 
<pkiller> hehe... pravac maroko :)
<pkiller> i onda kajmanski
<BotaniCar> pkiller: kad te rasteretim fizickog rada, lijepo nadjes nacin da otvoris poslovnicu u Maroku, da :)
<pkiller> najviše me jebe to što još uvijek neznam kako da to legalno izvedem, dok sam zaposlen za stalno kod drugog poslodavca
<pkiller> i kad mi netko kaže da zakoni ne koče razvoj....
<BotaniCar> Zasto, pa plati lijepo porez na dodatnu djelatnost i bok
<pkiller> dodatna djelatnost se definirala za određene djelatnosti... moja nije unutra
<pkiller> prošle godine nije bilo definirano... ove već smiješ skoro samo kestene prodavat ... ima lista
<SilverSpace> dobar tek
<CTCP2> BotaniCar si ti ono na kraju mintas
<CTCP2> di*
<CTCP2> sad cu podijelit rudarilice po 5-6 siteova
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? LTCrabbit i dalje
<CTCP2> pa da vidimo KO TU KOGA KRADE!
<BotaniCar> De me dodaj kao afiliejta :) 
<CTCP2> lol
<BotaniCar> I daj neki doge pool dobar, ocem i ja imati jedan dva takva novcica :)
<CTCP2> ma rudarim altcoine :)
<CTCP2> jebo ltc
<CTCP2> aha, cek
<BotaniCar> pa i na ltcu sad rudaris kojesta
<CTCP2> najveci al danas su mu zatvorene rege: https://dogehouse.org/
<BotaniCar> Pretvaraju ga lagano u multipool
<CTCP2> al ovja je isto dobar : https://doge.netcodepool.org/
<CTCP2> ma znam, vidio sam
<CTCP2> al ne vjerujem ja tome nis
<BotaniCar> Da, tamo sam imao acount, obrisalo me zbog neaktivnosti 
<CTCP2> svaki ima svoje neke blesave kalkulacija
<CTCP2> kalkulacije*
<CTCP2> sad cu ja to stavit nek radi 24h pa da vidim crno na bijelo na cemu sam xD
<BotaniCar> Ovi su napisali kako rade izracune, drugo je da li se tog drze
<CTCP2> ma obzirom na ono kak sam svako malo bio zakinut za 20-30%, nis im ne vjerujem
<CTCP2> kad su rudarili samo LTCe
<BotaniCar> Brijem da si se prevario u procjeni, aj dan danas nemrem nikaj zameriti poolu. 
<BotaniCar> No, ti znas za sebe
<CTCP2> nisam jer sam racunao i falilo je 20-30%, znas da stalno racunam za sve zivo svaku decimalu. I onda dan-dva kasnije se i doista POVECALA zarada (diff je ostao isti, cak i nes sitno veci).
<BotaniCar> Opet velim da samo od tebe cujem tako nesto, a nije da mi drugi ne pazimo. 
<CTCP2> ha gle, moguce da sam samo ja "crna ovca" pa je samo meni falilo, no...
<CTCP2> ak po racunaju mi treba ic 0,05 dnevno, a meni par dana ide svega 0,03
<CTCP2> i onda nakon par dana odjednom fakat ide 0,05
<CTCP2> ocito nes nije bilo kak treba
<BotaniCar> Necemo spominjati da onomad nisi znao nista o nicem i da je sansa da si sjebao ti cca 14000% veca nego danas ?
<jaizza> eto ne moraju se samo žene ženit http://u1713p3272.ilyke.net/10-weird--absurd-and-creepy-marriages/39376/?utm_campaign=u1713p3272
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : ovo "nisi znao nista" si zakljucio po tome sto nisam gledo statse na index.php stranici
<BotaniCar> Ne, po pitanjima koja si postavljao i "dogadjajima" koej si prepricavao 
<CTCP2> morat ces bit malo precizniji
<BotaniCar> Bas moram ? zasto moram 
<ravilov> "nisi znao nista"?
<ravilov> a sad zna? :P
<BotaniCar> ravilov: bas si zao :) Moras priznati da je napredovao :) Sad koristi linuxe za majnanje, ne windowse :)
<ravilov> ajde dobro
<ravilov> nek mu bude
<CTCP2> pa kaj se tice gnjiluxa, to je tocno da nemam blage/nisam imo blage
<CTCP2> al kakve veze to ima s racunanjem kolko ti trebaju isplacivat
<BotaniCar> Kretao si s pretpostavkom da ti sve radi kako trebai da ces poslijedicno izracunati koliko bi mogao i biti placen 100% moguceg. To je krivo, skroz krivo. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, krivi je kanal da ti analiziramo znanje windowsa, pa se nemoj ni na to vaditi :) 
<CTCP2> zbilja ti je jaka "logika".. jos malo pa ces mi procjenjivati i sex tehniku prema znanju gnjiluxa xD
<CTCP2> lijepo sam ti gore napisao, ne samo da je od kalkulacija odstupalo 20-30% neg se i "popravilo" par dana kasnije
<CTCP2> i onda nekolko dana kasnije je opet kenjalo
<BotaniCar> U sve te dane si ti nesto prckao i odbijas to uzeti u obzir .. 
<CTCP2> mozda TEBI stima sve super, ali prema mom iskustvu nesto im ne stima
<CTCP2> nema to veze s prckanjem
<CTCP2> isplacuje ti se svakih 1 sat
<CTCP2> i vidis u 2-3 sata kako isplacuju
<BotaniCar> "[14:47:11] <CTCP2> nema to veze s prckanjem" tu ti sva logika ode u kvasinu
<CTCP2> ..
<jaizza> nisu sve stvari koje stoje u kvasini loše
<CTCP2> pa nisam prcko (mijnjeo hardver) 24h dnevno
<jaizza> pače!
<BotaniCar> Pache u kvasini ?!
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/q71/s720x720/1901204_10152054892919221_506951402_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: lol
<ravilov> (da se bar CTCP2-ovo miniranje moze tak lako iskljucit)
<jaizza> ravilov: joj pa daj ga pusti
<jaizza> ravilov: svako dete ima neko svoje veselje
<jaizza> ravilov: nemreš detetu baš sve zabranit ;-)
<CTCP2> cccc
 * CTCP2 se sad duri
<jaizza> :-D
<ravilov> jel to znaci da ces bit tiho o mintanju neko vrijeme? :D
<CTCP2> naprotiv
<ravilov> :(
<CTCP2> svoju frustriranost cu preusmjerit na detaljnije objasnjavanje zasto je bitcoin buducnost
 * weshmashian rolls eyes and exits to stage left
<ravilov> CTCP2, ajde, kreni
 * CTCP2 povuce weshmashian nazad
 * ravilov se sprema sve CTCP2-ove argumente pomnozit s nulom
<jaizza> CTCP2: ja ti mogu odmah sad jetzt objasniti zašto si potpuno u krivu
 * CTCP2 ce stavit ravilov na ignore
<CTCP2> jaizza : ajd
<ravilov> <jaizza> jer si muško, znanstveno je dokazano da muški ne znaju razmišljat
<ravilov> :p
<jaizza> CTCP2: dakle
 * weshmashian ce SVE stavit na ignore!
<weshmashian> osim jellya :)
<jaizza> CTCP2: razvoj tehnologije ima za neumoljivo posljedicu razvoj AI, kada AI postane svjesna sebe, neizbježan je the judgment day - opće uništenje koje za posljedicu ima robnu razmjenu kao način plaćanja
<jaizza> weshmashian: baš ti hvala
<CTCP2> jaizza : da, raspravljali smo vec o tome
<CTCP2> cak postoje i naznake da sve ovo sto radimo, radimo za AI :/
<jaizza> jel to ravilov opet bio u mojoj glavi?
 * ravilov nema pojma
<jaizza> ravilov: kaj smo se dogovorili?
 * ravilov je musko i nista ne zna
 * ravilov sve porice
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> ja sam morala dokazivati da sam žensko
<jaizza> gdje su vaši dokazi da ste muškarci?
<jaizza> a?
<jaizza> ajmo
<jaizza> bijelo na crno
<ravilov> moj dokaz je prevelik i ne stane ovdje
<jaizza> ravilov: meni nemreš te fore prodavat, ja sam matematičarka, znam kolko je 30 cm
<ravilov> to je vise fizika nego matematika
<jaizza> geometrija je dio matematike
<igustin> g
<igustin> omg
<igustin> vidim, ovjde ima i kemije
<ravilov> o svasta
<ravilov> skripta za generiranje XLS-a
<ravilov> izgenerira podatke
<ravilov> slozi u array
<ravilov> i onda umre
<ravilov> i cudim se zasto
<ravilov> pogledam skriptu
<ravilov> iza generiranja podataka stoji
<ravilov> die();
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ja lako dokazem da sam musko , di da postam sliku deteta i uvjerenje da sam od bandica na njega dobio poticaje ? :) Nemam DNA analizu,ali Bandiceva rijec bi morala dostajati ! :) 
<ravilov> http://all-that-is-interesting.com/bizarre-ocean-creatures
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: oprosti, ali u periodu u kojem si svima uspio zgaditi majnanje i sebi stvoriti "reputaciju" si svakih pola sata imao nekakve promjene , sto hardverske, sto neke druge .. 
<BotaniCar> nevezano, ok je pool koji si predlozio no, nemaju sekundarni server , tak je kod svih ? 
<jaizza> ravilov: dodaj "hard"
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sad bih ti rekla kam si bandića moreš gurnut
<BotaniCar> jaizza: please do :) 
<jaizza> vrit
<BotaniCar> Po slobodnoj procjeni, ne stane mi nigdje osim u gepek auta :)
<BotaniCar> piš mu vrit
<ivoks> ponuda za popravak na autu - 13k kn
<ivoks> jebem ti zamasnjak i kuplung
<jaizza> ivoks: u pravom dijelu svijeta možeš ih i oženiti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti bar vozis auto, ja sam za cordobu prosle godine dao 15 kilokuna, a nit izgleda kao auto, nit vozi ako auto :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: os kupit mondea za 50k?
<ivoks> evo, zamijenim mu kuplug i zamasnjak
<ivoks> izgleda ko auto, vozi ko formula
<ivoks> a ima i kuku, just in case
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne kupujem drugi auto dok ili a) se ovaj ne raspadne ili b) ne budem imao novaca za hibrid/elektro 
<jaizza> ivoks: jel euro?
<BotaniCar> jao, kuka <3
<jaizza> BotaniCar: polako
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jaizza> ako nije eurokuka - sruši cijenu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: frendu na peguetu otiso automatski mjenjax 33kk
<SilverSpace> zato se ne zali 
<ivoks> jaizza: kuka? da
<jaizza> popravci su jedini razlog zašto mi na dvorištu ne stoji Mazda
<ivoks> SilverSpace: peugeot... pa di mu je bila pamet
<SilverSpace> povoljno bilo 
<ivoks> francuz nikad nije povoljan
<SilverSpace> :)
<dprelec> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put na obilaznici vidio peugeot da se vozi ispod ogranicenja. nije cudno da se kvare :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jedini razlog sto ti u dvoru nije mazda ima bradu i brkove :) 
<SilverSpace> dprelec: :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja sam si je mogla samostalno priuštiti
<jaizza> BotaniCar: na 5 godina
<jaizza> BotaniCar: bez da okom trepnem
<BotaniCar> Je, i izazvati srdzbu Zeusovu do groba :D
<jaizza> :-P
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja plaćam - ja biram :-P
<BotaniCar> Ovako on tebe vozi, makar u opelu, onako bi mozda morala i ti :)
<ivoks> a joj...
<BotaniCar> Ajde ajde, znamo da kesa nije jedini kriterij :)
<ivoks> opel
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nemoj, i ovako joj je bed :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da je Mazda na dvoru, brkonja bi mogao samo na suvozačko mjesto :-P
<jaizza> BotaniCar: i nije Zeus nego Adonis
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zaista ocekujes da ti povjerujem da preferiras voziti umjesto luksuza suvozaceve uloge ? :D
<BotaniCar> Adonis na vecini slika koje sam vidio nije bio bradonja ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: luksuz je u oku promatrača
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako ti nabavim mazdin znak koji pase na astru, bi me vozila na posel ? :D
<ivoks> opel astra?
<ivoks> a jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a slikari su imali original da pozira
 * BotaniCar vristi od smijeha :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: a ti znas original ? :D
<jaizza> ivoks: sam ti javči, na mojoj Astri su sve originalni dijelovi još :-P
<jaizza> BotaniCar: znam usporediti karakteristike
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kad ti stoji u dvoristu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jaizza: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQoLsm03Fs8
<datase> ivoks: Title: Old Top Gear Vauxhall Astra MK4, Views: 154982, Rating: 91.557788%
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne stoji - ima ključ
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nemresh mi te velike rijeci koristiti dok pricas sa mnom :)
<jaizza> ivoks: ma da, nađem ti ja Top Gear gdje su i Ferrari popljuvali :-P
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: koju nisi razumio?
<ivoks> jaizza: ali uvijek pljuju opel :)
<SilverSpace> koji oni nisu auto popljuvali 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ovu karate-te-rista-tipka
<SilverSpace> takvog jos nema
<ravilov> mislim da atom nisu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: hajde hajde, još malo pa budeš na putu doma, nemoj se zamarati sad s time ;-)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisu nikaj imali za reci protiv Zonde :)
<ivoks> ford mondeo nisu
<ravilov> ne znam jel se to racuna pod auto
<ivoks> james obozava mondeo :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nebum mogao spavati nocas :(
<ivoks> er... jeremy
<ravilov> kad smo vec kod obozavanja... oliver? :)
<SilverSpace> da opel im je uvijek na piku 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: je pa i dečkima je cura koja ima se dopada uvijek na piku ;-)
<SilverSpace> poludili su kad su saznali da je corsa najprodavaniji mali auto u VB
<SilverSpace> jaizza: yep :)
<jaizza> joj joj još malo pa domu svome
<jaizza> a onda u jednu šetnju pod kišobrančićem, da udahnem malo svježeg zraka
<SilverSpace> tko vidio setat
<SilverSpace> jos po kisi
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kako ti rješavaš manjak kisika?
<SilverSpace> bocom 
<SilverSpace> piva
<jaizza> imaš neko pifo koje veže kisik na sebe?
<jaizza> mjehurići su zapravo ugljik monoksid? ;-)
<ravilov> SilverSpace je evoluirao pa radi na CO a ne O2
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> he he he
<jaizza> ovaj "space" dio mi je trebao biti trag
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes tu 
<SilverSpace> ne ne
<SilverSpace> igustin: jes tu 
<SilverSpace> tab pm
<ravilov> i*: jes tu
<SilverSpace> Strava u Istri, policija pronašla beživotno tijelo
<SilverSpace> :) samo pitam jel ziv
<ravilov> sta su pornasli igustina??
<jaizza> ravilov: btw ova morska živina - fantastično
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i ja u setnju 
<SilverSpace> jos bolje trebao bi neki kajak pa u potok 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: eto vidiš!
<jaizza> pa makar do Mede samo ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> oduvjek sam se zelio spustit potokom kad nabuja
 * jaizza bila na raftingu - team building 
<jaizza> kolega nam je uspio izgubiti sve Å¡to se dalo
<ravilov> mi smo skoro isto jedne godine
<jaizza> svoju kacigu
<jaizza> pa svoje veslo
<jaizza> pa bačvicu za suhe stvari
<ravilov> ali toliko se odgadjalo da je na kraju bilo da idemo u 10. mjesecu
<ravilov> na rafting...
<jaizza> i na kraju čamac
<ravilov> naravno da nitko nije isao
<jaizza> sva sreća pa su nam skupljali sve po putu
<ravilov> isli za vama sa ribarskom mrezom :)
<jaizza> ravilov: sva sreća ispred nas
<jaizza> inače ne bi struja odnjela sve
<jaizza> u krivom smjeru ;-)
<ravilov> a so
<jaizza> imamo jednu sliku
<jaizza> gdje se spuštamo niz slap
<jaizza> on je bio na prednjem dijelu
<jaizza> rekli su nam da moramo vesla držat iznad glave
<SilverSpace> nazalost dobru su sjebali koliko sam samo puta bio u kamjonu dobre
<ravilov> jel ima i slika poslije, da usporedimo tko nije prezivio?
<jaizza> i tako oboje držimo vesla iznad glave i niz sličica ide gdje držimo vesla iznad glave i onda na jednoj se smo od kolege vide ruke i veslo iznad glave
<jaizza> sliku sam nazvala: veslo je spašeno
<ravilov> jaizza, jel izgleda slicno ovome? http://is.gd/s8Odue
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-BOXD54250WYK3-Compact-Barebone-SO-DIMM/dp/B00HP1C8S4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1392217607&sr=8-4&keywords=intel+nuc
<jaizza> ravilov: tako nekako
<SilverSpace> jaizza: zo ste bili na dobri 
<jaizza> samo s dvije ruke i veslom između :-D
<SilverSpace> to*
<jaizza> SilverSpace: Korani
<SilverSpace> hm korana je nis 
<ravilov> jel to ivoks opet kupuje igracke za veliku djecu? :)
<SilverSpace> ni dobra ima samo jedan slap 
<SilverSpace> una kazu da je ok 
<jaizza> na Mrežnici se Kupa Korana Dobra bila si tad
<obruT> jaizza: gdje ste to na Korani bili ? od kud do kud ?
<jaizza> obruT: mrmlj bili smo stacionirani kod Rastoka - u Mirjani
<obruT> aha... onda vjerojatno od Slunja do Veljuna
<jaizza> pa su nas pokupili u kombiće i otpeljali nekam u šumu i tak dopeljali natrag :-D
<obruT> prosao sam taj dio s kanuom
<ravilov> "pokupili nas u kombije, otpeljali u sumu, i... dalje se ne sjecam"
<ravilov> "ali rekli su nam da je sve bilo pod kontrolom!"
<jaizza> ravilov: i rekli su nam da nam je bilo lijepo
<ravilov> lol
<SilverSpace> vise ni ne znam di je moj kanu 
<ravilov> ostao u indijanskom selu
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> Å¡aljem brze pozdrave
<jaizza> i kidam nalijevo
<ravilov> opet sve pokida
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :) indijance smo sve pobili 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/01082009124.jpg
<ravilov> manitua mu
<jelly> stotinu mu dobosa darkvuda
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<jelly> pozz!
<markosejic> to se kaze sto mu darkwoodski bubnjeva
<jelly> markosejic: mozda od 1991 naovamo
<markosejic> moze biti ja sam citao samo ta izdanja
<markosejic> Judo Plesacu
<jelly> i "čiko" se piše "čiko" :-)
<markosejic> Dylan Dog
<markosejic> to imam kod kuce hrpu stripova
 * jelly nije kužio da je to ime dok nije vidio talijanski original 
<markosejic> Martin Mistery
<jelly> Marti Misterija 
<jelly> ali Nathan Never 
<jelly> whaa "Osnova svega je kvazi-ljubavni trokut između trbuhozborca i njegove lutke s jedne, slijepe djevojke s druge te trbuhozborčevog prijatelja s treće strane"
<jelly> NSFW-ish http://zuti-titl.com/arhiva/a-b-c-d-e/blind-love-2005/
<jelly> "Zli sushi koji grize ljude te ih pretvara u zombije koji povraćaju rižu " -- japanci su cudni
<SilverSpace> ddos 400 Gb/s
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol
<jelly> SilverSpace: dns reflection ili neki drugi tip?
<SilverSpace> jelly: 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/najveci-ddos-napad-ikada/130402.aspx
<jelly> ah, onaj ntp reflection
<jelly> zakrpa je prije mjesec-dva izasla
<SilverSpace> eto nije pomogla
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj me ne cudi kad vidim windows racunala oko mene 
<SilverSpace> ljudi tjedandana i vise imaju problema ali ne nitko ne reagira dok vise ne mogu na net 
<SilverSpace> onda zovu 
<SilverSpace> svi bi ti trebali imati zabranu na net
<jelly> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/poplavljen-i-jarun-gradjane-se-moli-da-uklone-automobile---323236.html
<obruT> bas sam razmisljao danas biciklom na jarun...
<SilverSpace> ko ti brani 
<ravilov> jelly, nisi znao da su japanci bizarno cudni?
<SilverSpace> malo ga operes
<ravilov> obruT, obavezno projuri kroz lokvu kraj pjesaka
<obruT> ravilov: jos slozit neki rasprsnik vode :)
<jelly> ravilov: uglavnom po jubito snimkama iz reality/game showova, ali mi nije palo na pamet da imaju B i C kategoriju filmova
<jelly> i po crticima
<SilverSpace> http://codeforcroatia.open.hr/codeacross/
<ravilov> hello, to je zemlja gdje se na vending masinam mogu kupit rabljene gacice skolarki
<ravilov> gdje je pedofilija fizicki ilegalna ali mentalno-emotivno potpuno prihvacena
<jelly> ravilov: molim lijepo, svi crtici prikazuju likove od 18+ godina!  To sto curice izgledaju kao da imaju 8 je zbog tipa tijela
<jelly> totalno su se sjebali sa zabranom pornografije odraslih osoba
<ravilov> riiight
<ravilov> to na tv je jedna stvar
<ravilov> a real life druga
<ravilov> to mi inace pricao frend koji je bio tamo nekih mjesec dan
<jelly> što je muškarac bez brkova http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiUnYPJXs54&list=PLCB1F0C57F7200E24
<datase> jelly: Title: Tomislav Ivčić - Tornero ( Talijanska ploča ), Views: 36904, Rating: 99.13043%
<dprelec> prvo smo imali hakere, pa eticke hakere, sad imamo civilne hakere
<dprelec> u buducnosti predvidjam da ce i vatikan certificirati svoje hakere koji iskljucivo cine dobro
<dprelec> nmap for jesus
<dprelec> :)
<pkiller> kakvi su to civilni hakeri?
<dprelec> citam ovaj link http://codeforcroatia.open.hr/codeacross/
<dprelec> na dnu je "sto je to civilno hakiranje"
<pkiller> ajde da se nasmijem malo
<pkiller> jao... pa to je whitehat ... samo podgrupa
<dprelec> ja krivim BUG i sličnu ekipu. oni su prije 10 i vise godina rijec "haker" kriminalizirali :)
<pkiller> to su neke nove marketinške novinarske fore
<dprelec> cini se da je tak
<dprelec> nitko ne zeli biti haker, ako nema jos neko dodatno ime
<pkiller> ima samo 2 vrste hackera...
<pkiller> 1) hacker
<pkiller> :)
<dprelec> lol
<pkiller> haha
<jelly> pkiller: 0) oni koji pocinju brojati od 0 i 1) heretici?
<pkiller> a ono Å¡to ljudi misle da su hackeri su nekada bili phreackeri i crackeri
<pkiller> phreaker više nemožeš biti ni da hoces, a za bit cracker trebaš biti iskompleksiran u nekom smjeru
<pkiller> dady ili mommy issues :)
<dprelec> svi smo se ko djeca voljeli igrat vatrom, staces 
<dprelec> tak i danasnji "hakeri"
<dprelec> poskidaju softver i klikaj
<jelly> to se zove script kiddie
<pkiller> da... i stisne tipku syn ddos
<CTCP2> hackerstvo je STANJE UMA
<pkiller> CTCP2: je pravi hacker
<CTCP2> TRUE
<dprelec> ne znam, nisam neki haker :)
<pkiller> on od par komponenti u podrumu radi pare ... a kompovi nisu namjenjeni za to :)
<pkiller> hacker ti se kod nas još zove i fušer :)
<dprelec> s tim bi se i esr slozio
<SilverSpace> nikad nisam shvatiosto je haker 
<ravilov> wait
<ravilov> computers are not meant for... computing?!
<jelly> SilverSpace: znacenje se promijenilo, 80-90tih je bilo jedno, sad je drugo
<ravilov> SilverSpace, he who hacks... aka mesar
<SilverSpace> grubo receno 
<Hrki> poz
<pkiller> SilverSpace: ja cu ti obijasnit... jednostavno je.
<pkiller> onaj tko dodaje funkcionalnost nečemu čemu nije namijenjena ta funkcionalnost
<Hrki> jedno pitanje za minere, se isplati jos to?
<ravilov> NE
<pkiller> Hrki da... ako odabereš pravi coin
<dprelec> tipa, kad pogodis nekog s pepeljarom, hakiras po birtijama :)
<ravilov> pkiller, ne nuzno
<ravilov> hacker takodjer rastavlja sustav da vidi kako radi
<pkiller> dprelec: tako je :)
<Hrki> pkiller: ove btc nebi ni pokusavo
<Hrki> evo danas potpiso prvi ugovor o radu :) vec su mi htjeli foru uvaliti ali nedam se
<ravilov> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<pkiller> ma ja sam baš nešto danas zaključio da je BTC prjevara stoljeća... nakon 3 godine proučavanja
<Hrki> haker je covjek koji kuzi sve vezano za elektroniku :D
<ravilov> glupost
<pkiller> ravilov: istina to sam izostavio
<dprelec> ova knjiga je dost dobra tko ima vremena citat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers:_Heroes_of_the_Computer_Revolution
<Hrki> pkiller: mislim da nije nikako, sve dok ima potraznje vrijedit ce
<pkiller> pod spikom koju su prodavali za BTC, DOGE coin to provodi u djelo...
<pkiller> Hrki: hoarding je problem
<Hrki> ma svi ce propast jedino ce btc opstat
<Hrki> nema smisla jos jedan coin poret njega
<pkiller> jedino ako inflatorni sustav uvedu... jer ovako tko god malo bolje razmisli će skužit da je nemoguće deflatoran sustav održavat
<pkiller> bilo koji ekonomist sa srednjom školom će zaključiti da je ne održivo (ja sam završio turizam) ;)
<Hrki> i kad mislis da ce biti collaps ?
<pkiller> nece biti kolaps kao takav... jer oni uvijek mogu promijeniti protokol
<pkiller> ali će ljudi popušit pare
<Hrki> znas sta je fascinantno
<Hrki> svaki puta kada se otvore novi marketi, vrijednost poraste :)
<SweetMuffin> pkiller: ako ista opstane, nadam se da ce opstati neki real-world koristan coin ( http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/05/12/namecoin-a-dns-alternative-based-on-bitcoin.html ), a ne sprdnja
<Hrki> iliti ljudi ga koriste za ilegalu, a to nemos iskorijenit
<SweetMuffin> <zavjera> dogecoin su napravile gusterpe*erske sr*oma*onske banke </zavjera>
<SilverSpace> no da 
<pkiller> SweetMuffin: ja mislim da će zaživit jedino ako se zakonom odredi da mora CroCoin biti valuta
<SilverSpace> haker je bilo tko tko sjedne za tipkovnicu
<pkiller> ljudi su pičkice... i tako se treba i ponašat prema njima :)
<SweetMuffin> pkiller: ali se slazes da bi trebalo ili ne, to je jeino pitanje. Ako tebi i ravilovu i meni i Pei to ne sjedne .. ode u kvasinu , skupa s patkom, ili kaj je vec jaizza gurala u nju :)
<Hrki> haker je onaj tko je zao
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne nuzno i potpuno krivo 
<Hrki> ma salim se, te definicije se ionako mijenjaju svako malo
<Hrki> tko je recimo onaj tko zna programirat, upadne u sistem ali i koristi hardwarska rjesenja
<pkiller> SweetMuffin: da ... ako ja kažem:"oces mi napraviti web za 50k doge", a ti kažeš Da... onda ima vrijednost... ali ako kažeš ne, moram mijenjat za nešto za šta češ ti reći da
<pkiller> SweetMuffin: ali pošto recimo ti imaš firmu... i moraš prikazat dobit, a jedina legalna valuta je HRK... ja moram mijenjat u HRK
<pkiller> spock bi uživao zajebavajući ove coinaše...
<SilverSpace> dobar je bitcoin mjenas nista za nesto 
<SweetMuffin> pkiller: zasto ? ti meni mozes platiti ugovorom o djelu u .. dionicama 
<Hrki> pa to je obican rad, zasto bi mijenjo nista
<Hrki> rekli smo da vrijednost proizvoda ovisi o potraznji
<jelly> SweetMuffin: siguran?
<pkiller> e vidiš to neznam...
<Hrki> po cemu recimo zlato vrijedi ?
<Hrki> sta to meni recimo znaci u zivotu? ili oni dijamanti
<pkiller> po čemu mlijeko vrijedi 11 kuna
<pkiller> ajde mi to obijasnite
<jelly> krave mora neko musti i hranit
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ne 100%, ovo sam se prvo sjetio , provjerim 
<jelly> a i svi middle mani moraju naplatiti svoje
<pkiller> e tu si pogodio jelly 
<SweetMuffin> Jel moram na trampu platiti porez ? 
<ravilov> jel moram na tax evasion platit porez?
<Hrki> moras i moras
<Hrki> sve moras
<ravilov> jel i umrijet moram?
<pkiller> trgovina kao i burza nabijaju cijene na proizvode i to iz Å¡pekulacije
<ravilov> ovaj couscous uopce nije los
<jelly> kuskus rula uz gljive i svasta
<ivoks> o isss
<ivoks> citam CV jednog kandidata:
<ivoks> LANGUAGE SKILLS
<ivoks> • Russian: fluent
<ivoks> HOBBIES, LEISURE ACTIVITIES
<ivoks> • Various para-military activities
<jelly> lasertag!
<SilverSpace> za sto se taj kandidirao
<jelly> gang violence
<jelly> kad korisnicima das da biraju username:
<jelly> Warning: User 'user' has been added to the passwd file.
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/ne-idite-kod-jarunskog-jezera-ne-preporucuje-se-920728
<jelly> ko bi reko!
<jelly> SilverSpace: ha, linkali su khodaka
<igustin> SilverSpace & ravilov: lol :P
<igustin> lako za živ/mrtav... ali taj jadnik ima 56 godina, to me više vrijeđa
<ivoks> obruT: copper mountain ili steamboat?
<ivoks> obruT: sto predlazes? :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se opet malo proveze slovenski snowboard po americkim brdima
<ivoks> http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/the_mountain/trail_map
<ivoks> 3700m
<ivoks> nije ko francuska, ali ajde... :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_33866.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> igustin: ne ljutis se valjda :) sory
<ivoks> http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/the_mountain/mountain_webcams/UnionPeak/index.html
<ivoks> holly fuck!
<ivoks> tu!
<ivoks> samo ceka da ga unistim
<ivoks> bijeli, prsicasti
<ivoks> zove... 'anteee, zgazi me' :D
<ivoks>  Hello Ante, 
<ivoks>  As an MSDN subscriber your world just got bigger. New subscriber benefits are available to you, check it out. 
<ivoks> ha... popust na laptop s win8
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/global/ativ/ativbook9plus.html
<ivoks> 1200$
<OneKorea> nema specifikacije
<OneKorea> reklamiraju ga koda ću ga stavit na kredenc i gledat samo
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, za te novce u HR mozes dobiti drek
<ivoks> idem doma
<igustin> SilverSpace: lol, ma ne ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobra snimka za jedan fotic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-kNl0JP-Kg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: PowerShot D30으로 촬영한 동영상, Views: 27, Rating: 20.0%
<OneKorea> gle ovog nepristojnog marka, uđe u channel ni dobro veče ne bi reko
<markosejic> dobra vecer
<markosejic> pisem na drugom kanalu
<obruT> marko marko, crni marko
<OneKorea> ajde ovaj put ćemo zažmirit, ali pazi za ubuduće
<Mmike> Wakka Wakka
<markosejic> nabavio si laptop
<obruT> koji ? jel radi linux kak spada ?
<markosejic> Lenovo 7 godina star
<markosejic> pentium dual core 1 gb ddr2 160 gb hdd intel graficka
<markosejic> stavio pclos mate radi ko sat
<OneKorea> puno staro, kolko ti baterija drzi na tome, 2h?
<markosejic>  tako nesto
<OneKorea> meni su najzanimljiviji laptopi sa Intelovim Bay Trailom ili AMDovim APU-ovima. Ti će mislim držat po 12 sati.
<OneKorea> a ti će tek doć na tržište
<markosejic> sad ovisi od baterije koliko joj je rok trajanja
<OneKorea> ovisi kolika je potrošnja komponenata, CPU, GPU. 
<OneKorea> nove arhitekture troše manje
<markosejic> ali dali ce baterja izdrzati vise od 12 mj
<OneKorea> aha, a neznam, normalno je da s vremenom lagano degradiraju
<StephenS> joooj
<StephenS> kako ste
<SilverSpace> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6b1_1392159283
<rut> muffin 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-13
<BotaniCar_> Jutrofski
 * BotaniCar_ spremio jos 140€ od majnanja u dzep ( .ping ravilov | /me hides )
<BotaniCar_> Vise izgubim kod SEPA transfera u raznoraznim bankovnim naknadama, nego mi pojede ovaj "pad cijene" coina .. 
<BotaniCar_> fakat ne kuzim tu SEPAu , trebala bi biti jednostavna i jeftina, kak su uspjeli zahebati oboje ? :)
<BotaniCar_> ( nije ni nesto brza, ako cemo pravo, ali to ne zamjeram, za sad rucno validiraju transakcije )
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00637/jarun_voda34-12021_637143S0.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrxPuk0JefA
<datase> Mmike: Title: Camera falls from airplane and lands in pig pen--MUST WATCH END!!, Views: 3654082, Rating: 96.892566%
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> opet ovi mirka i kenny18 zajedno dolaze na posao
<BotaniCar> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/nuclear-fusion-hits-energy-milestone-1.2534140 # uspjeli su izvuci van vise energije nego su gurnuli unutra, ide na bolje 
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<obruT> pa sto nije da za fuziju trebaju samo inicijalno gurnut energije pa kad jednom upalis pec, to je to :) s godinama ces sigurno izvuci vise energije :)
<obruT> a vode ima kolko oces :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: briem da se ne usude napraviti samoodrzivu reakciju da se ne bi otela kontroli :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili ne mogu (vjerojatnije) 
<obruT> ja mislim da je isto ovo drugo :)
<BotaniCar> al, nema veze, ovo je dokaz da cemo dzivjeti fuzijske reaktore , sto pa znaci da ce mi dete prestati tociti benzin .. ili njegovo dete :) 
<obruT> ak se ne pobijemo u medjuvremenu
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<BotaniCar> Necemo uspijeti, ima nas previse , a i bunkeri su jeftini :) Krivim popularizaciju zombija, svaki kua ima survival kit doma :) 
<BotaniCar> hmm, mozda ce fuzijske bombe biti efikasnije od sadasnjih ( to ce ionako napraviti prije nego reaktor) :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda si raznesemo sunce , a ne planetu :) 
<SilverSp1ce> napravit ce rupu na planetu sa jedne strane na drugu 
<BotaniCar> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwMTY # ja odustajem od Firefoxa, ovo je previse. Ako mi browser niej besplatan, nek' mi naplate licencu, a ne ovako. 
<SilverSpace> kaj su pak napravili 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Stavljat ce reklame u nove tabove. 
<BotaniCar> Em im je browser zakua vec tri cetri godine, em ovo .. svega mi, radije cu IE koristiti 
<jelly> zakua?  Pa dobar je u zadnje vrijeme
<jelly> vise ni ne leaka memoriju, i moze se ocistit dio memorije
<BotaniCar> jelly: osobno mi je samo spor, no kod kolega i dalje imamo mem-leak probleme i druge sitne probleme. Mozda bi im clean install pomogao, prenijet cu, hvala !
<BotaniCar> s/no/a/
 * jelly je na linuxu
<SilverSpace> perveznjak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :))))
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vjerovao ili ne, jos nisam nasao cajta erbootati PC s onim konverterom, pa ti nisam dao povratnu informaciju
<BotaniCar> Erboten! Arbajt mah fraj ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> super su to slozili.... imamo dvije grane struje, normalne uticnice i one koje su na ups/agregatu... naravno, preporuca se koristenje tih backupiranih... danas dodjem na posao, a te backupirane ne rade, rade ove obicne :P
<jelly> obruT: koje boje su ove na upsu a koje obicne?
<obruT> na upsu crvene
<BotaniCar> :) obruTkak dugo ne rade, i kad su zadnji put bile van funkcije ? Ono, nije da se backup infrastruktura ne mora isto nekad odrzavati
<jaizza> oblutak?
<jelly> obruT: crveno znaci ne radi!
<jaizza> ah, ipak ne
<obruT> BotaniCar: obicno kad su radovi za odrzavanje, doticni se najave... ovo  je jednostavno nesto crklo... na backupiranom sustavu :P
<BotaniCar> crko backup sustav, desi se, zato sam pitao i kak dugo su u offu , ako je dugo -galami na nekog jace, ako je kratko - reci im da su pederi i pusti to :)
<obruT> ma to je u uredima, nije da se ljudi bune ak im ne radi komp :P
<obruT> a ja sam imao komp ustekan u obicnu :)
<obruT> da je to u sistem sali, sad bi bilo nereda
<BotaniCar> Meni su useri ( oni bitni, citaj Uprava) cesto neuredni u save-your-work-often , pa bi imao galame i ovako i onako :) 
<SilverSpace> gledam zenski hokej :)
<BotaniCar> 'esu barem gole dok igraju ? :) 
<jelly> lik na -25 u Pennsylvaniji veli da ima tri jakne i troje hlace i da je i dalje jebeno hladno
<SilverSpace> vjetar
<BotaniCar> jelly: reci liku da se ne hvali previse, znam ljude koji posjeduju samo jedne hlace 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa nije to hustler to su olimpijske igre 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne hvali se, morao je ici vani jer su ostali bez loz ulja
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ne smiju biti sexy odjevene samo zato jer su vrhunske sportasice ?! :) 
<jelly> tj. dizela, kod njih valjda nema loz ulja
<BotaniCar> jelly: e, to je grdo. Kaj veli, kak im opskrba energentima funkcionira ( dobro je dok ima di kupiti $gorivo ) ? 
<jelly> http://calvinanddune.tumblr.com/ intrigantna kombinacija
<BotaniCar> avv, DIna <3 , nedavno sam gledao fan-remastered verziju, brutalno je dobra
<obruT> i naravno, dosao elektricar i naravno sve sjebo pa je svuda nestalo struje :P nabijem ga
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: koliko vidim ovo za Firefox je samo za onaj start page, mozes stavit u opcijama about:blank ili nest drugo pa ne bi trebao vidjet oglase
<ivoks> danas me pita kineskinja
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: vec naslov govori drugo " To Begin Pushing Ads To The New Tabs Page" , nastavne informacije su konfliktne pa sam odlucio vjerovati u najgoru opciju 
<ivoks> sto je 'nack'
<ivoks> i ja joj dam link
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nack
<ivoks> a vidi 6.
<BotaniCar> Nemrem ja te hipsterske linkove otvoriti , zabranio sam si vecinu tajmvejster sajtova, kaj veli 6 ? 
<ivoks> nack
<ivoks> Gay Penetration of two men
<ivoks> Drew:Steve Im gonna nack u 
<ivoks> Steve: Drew, Nack me all night long
<BotaniCar> olol :)
<BotaniCar> Sad brije da si gay, a imao si sanse :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: urbandictionary je leglo djecjeg smeca, to si si sam krif
<obruT> ide netko na cisco connect ove godine mozda ?
<ivoks> obruT: mozda
<ivoks> obruT: ocekujem pozivnicu od njih
<ivoks> i hotel i hranu i alkohol
<ivoks> i avion, privatni
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> hm el bahati :)
<ivoks> obruT: cisco live mislis?
<ivoks> ili connect u torontu?
<obruT> ivoks: cisco connect u splitu
<ivoks> lokalni? :))
<ivoks> ne, ne idem na lokalne konferencije
<ivoks> bio sam na jednoj, umro od smijeha. ne idem vise
<ivoks> jer to nisu konferencije, vec propovijedi
<ivoks> kak se zvala ona na koju sam isao...
<ivoks> u antunovicu je bila
<ivoks> nesto vezano za cloud
<ivoks> pa pricali o printerima
<ivoks> osim toga, ova nasa lokalna predstavnistva nemaju pojma sto se desava u maticnim firmama
<ivoks> to su samo preprodavaci
<ivoks> na tim konfama mozes samo cuti sales talk, a ne i sto se actually desava u svijetu
<BotaniCar> +1 za sev receno .. doduse, free food is free food :) 
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, zato ces ti ove godine odrzati predavanje na dors/cluc da znamo sta se desava u svijetu. jel tako igustin ;)
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> jea rajt
<hbogner> kako ono rece, "recept" za openstack :D
<hbogner> sorry ako sam ovih zadnjih dana bio zivcaniji i mrzovoljniji na kanalu, kad me posere onda me posere generalno, ali proslo sad :D
<jelly> hmm, knedle sa sljivama u menzi
<obruT> njam... meni zena jucer skuvala knedle
<ivoks> igustin: mogu vam demonstrirati openstack od bare metal strojeva do kompletnog openstacka za <30 minuta
<ivoks> sto ukljucuje instalaciju sustava i sl.
<ivoks> na 10ak strojeva
<ivoks> i to HA :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas kakvu prezentaciju/filmic za podijeliti ? Rado pokazem svojima ovdje 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: plati kotizaciju za dors/cluc :D
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni je ta kotizacija puno para za ono sto dobijem. A i ti si malo bahat s takvim stavom kad potencijalnom klijentu velis da ode na lokaciju trece strane ako zeli da vidi sto ti mozes :P
<ivoks> :))
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nije da nemas pravo, cijelo RH trziste vrijedi kao jedna tvrtka vani :)
<BotaniCar> kamoli pikzibneri kao mi 
<igustin> ivoks: slažem se za većinu konfa da su sales talks, zato na rijetke idem
<BotaniCar> "ali CLUC nije takav, sram te bilo BotaniCaru" :)
<igustin> ivoks: trudimo se da na DC ne bude uopće takvih (osim možda jednog-dva zbog obveza prema sponzorima
<igustin> ivoks: a tema je i više nego dobrošla, ako ti se da možeš preoblikovati i u mini radionicu 60-120
<igustin> ivoks: ugl, pribilježeno
<ivoks> bolje da sam sutio :)
<igustin> :P
<igustin> ivoks: neću te siliti, sam odaberi format
<ivoks> problem je sto ne znam di cu biti za vrijeme konfe
<ivoks> mozda cu biti u hr, a mozda i necu
<igustin> ivoks: iskreno, mislim da ti je lakše odraditi improviziranu 2-satnu radionicu, nego pripremiti 30-minutno predavanje
<igustin> ivoks: bit ćemo u kontaktu, uvijek bude izmjena sadržaja, navikli smo
<hbogner> igustin, 7.3. pazin, koliko je za sad poznato, osim ako se nesto ne promjeni s istarske strane :D
<igustin> 11:30 <@ivoks> BotaniCar: plati kotizaciju za dors/cluc :D
<igustin> epic ^^^
<BotaniCar> I moj je odgovor epic,ali ti se ne dopada :) 
<igustin> BotaniCar: da mi objasni ovo "meni je ta kotizacija puno para za ono sto dobijem"
<igustin> za ono drugo se neću miješati
<BotaniCar> igustin: ono sto sam i napisao, dam X kuna da poslusam jedno (ako ) meni primjenjivo predavanje i jednu( ako ) radionicu. Mozda je drugima vrijedno, meni nije
<igustin> vjerojatno sam subjektivan, ali DC je konfa koja ima omjer kotizacije/dobiveno kakav ima malo koja konfa u regiji, za te smiješne novce dobiješ 20+ non-sales tech predavanja u 30+ sati konfe
<BotaniCar> igustin: zato svugdje pisem "meni", sigurno ima kompanija kojima treba da cuju/vide sve sto nudite, meni ne.
<igustin> BotaniCar: na konfu možeš doći i za nula kuna ili 200-300, pa to fakat zvuči ponižavajuće :-(
<igustin> barem za nas koji se trudimo dovući što bolje teme i predavanja
<BotaniCar> A za jedno predavanje/radionu u tom cjenovnom rangu dobijem specijalistu na par sati kod sebe u firmu
<BotaniCar> igustin: opet velim, nemam nista protiv DORSA, radite je*acki posao, samo ne za mene
<igustin> ok, ovisi kako gledaš, imaj u vidu i networking sa svim tim ljudima i potencijalne druge tech informacije ili poslovne kontakte
<hbogner> igustin, tako je, BotaniCar neslusda dorse, nego ramonse
<ravilov> hmmm... ljudi koji imaju tako malo nauciti na ovakvoj konfi bi onda vjerojatno trebali biti predavaci na istoj
<igustin> hbogner: :)
<ravilov> :whistle:
<BotaniCar> ravilov: hvala
<igustin> ravilov: baš sam htio predložiti da BotaniCar nešto ispredaje, jako bi me veselilo jer vidim da puno zna i ima heterogeno okruženje
<BotaniCar> igustin: prevec sam pizdek za to, ako mogu birati izmedju izlaganja tamo i 10 sati freelanceanja .. ne budete mevidjeli :) nemam se potrebu reklamirati na pozornici
<igustin> ne znam što bih rekao, na konfu dolaze ljudi koji imaju 15+ staža u opensource području i po znanju se mogu mjeriti s bilo kime u svijetu, pa opet kažu da uvijek imaju nešto novo i dobro za čuti
<ravilov> BotaniCar, to je sebicno
<ravilov> sometimes it's not about you
<igustin> BotaniCar: :-(((
<ravilov> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/l/t1/1622123_738554406166740_48042307_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ravilov: slazem se , nisam fer i jednom si mi dobro rekao s "always take, never give", al jbg, CLUC ne kupuje pelene
<igustin> ravilov: kad smo već kod toga, što ti predaješ ove godine? :P ;)
<ravilov> maglu?
<igustin> :D
<MmikePoso> igustin: kad je ccu?
<ravilov> igustin, ja sam svoje vec odradio, moje se znanje nije dovoljno improve-alo da ponovim
<BotaniCar> igustin: i opet velim, DORS/CLUC je je*en, sigurno mi je 9/10 onog sto mogu cuti novo, ali mi ne treba, ergo mi ne vrijedi novce. Kad bude, zvat cu si specijalistu da mi predaje u uredu.
<MmikePoso> CUCl!
<igustin> MmikePoso: rekao bih ti kad bih znao Å¡to je "ccu"
 * MmikePoso se isto sad pravi k'o sto se igustin pravi
<igustin> ni cucl
<MmikePoso> :D
<MmikePoso> igustin: CUC!
<MmikePoso> CLUC
<igustin> jbt, 20 godina konfe, i još joj ljudi ne znaju ni ime :/
<igustin> MmikePoso: aaaaa, CLUC :P
<igustin> dorscluc.org
<igustin> 16.-18. 06. je plan
<ravilov> BotaniCar, nekako sumnjam da se toliko patis zaraditi za pelene, obzirom da cigarete kostaju vise (ne samo monetarno), pa se ne mozes na to vadit
<igustin> BotaniCar: ideš li inače na bilo koju konfu?
<ravilov> znaci pare se ne priznaju kao izgovor
<igustin> lol
<igustin> low
<SilverSpace> igustin: trebali bi promjeniti ime u nesto pamtljivo :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nesto kao... XPLSISNJASP?
<igustin> razmišljali smo i o tome, ali ovo je već toliko ustaljeno
<igustin> ravilov: loool
<MmikePoso> ravilov: good point, ovo s cigaretama
<igustin> BotaniCar: ako je do toga, pozivam te kao gosta da dođeš gratis i da osobno uvjeriš da konfa vrijedi i za tebe više nego misliš i pričaš
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nemoj bazirati misljenje na pretpostavkama, kak znas da me cigarete kostaju i kune ? Pelene su bile slikovit primjer, stavi ljetovanje na Baaliu umjesto njih.
<igustin> pih :/
<ravilov> point je da nikako ne mozes tvrditi da se mucis u zivotu, tako da moj point i dalje stoji - sebicno
<ravilov> point u zivotu nije ugoditi samom sebi
<BotaniCar> igustin: siguran sam da cu tamo nauciti nesto sto necu moci primjeniti kod sebe. Svake godine bacim oko na program predavanja/radionica. 
<ravilov> again... sometimes it's not about you
<BotaniCar> ravilov: pelene koje sam spomenuo nisu ugadjanje sebi. Dlakocjepics bezveze,opet, ne mozes ni pretpostaviti na st/koga trosim paru koju imam
<ravilov> ako smatras da je konfa tako super pre*ebena, onda to pokazi actual supportom
<ravilov> (i ja bi da imam pare u djepu)
<igustin> ravilov: ti kao predavač imaš free upad
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ne mogu sve u zivotu sto smatram dobrim actualy i supportati, a moj je izbor sto budem, zasto m nameces svoj ?
<ravilov> BotaniCar, ne baziram to na nikakvim pretpostavkama nego na tvojim izjavama, that is all
<BotaniCar> ravilov: onda krivo citas
 * ravilov se pita na koliko se nacina mogu procitati standardna latinicna slova
<MmikePoso> google groups mailing liste se ne mogu pratiti osim s googleta_
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kakvu si opet pomutnju napravio sa svojim izjavama?
<ravilov> BotaniCar, ako ne zelis supportati konkretno ovu specificnu stvar, onda tako i reci, nije problem
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ma, ovi ljunix mudzahedini se nadju napadnuti i kad nisu, nevrmajnd last 100 lines
<ravilov> umjesto da bezveze smisljas izgovore
<jaizza> ravilov: aj ti mi reci, kaj je opet napravil?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: i rekao sam to. A razlog  je moj, tebi moze a ne mora biti bezvezan i mozes ga smatrati izgovorom
<MmikePoso> aaaaaaa
<MmikePoso> mongoaaaaaa
<ravilov> jaizza, a nis, skrtari :p
<ravilov> skuplja za izlet na Baali
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> jucer sam se konacno odlucio i na taj korak
<ravilov> upgradeao sam u13.04 na u13.10
<jaizza> ravilov: naprosit ćeš sutra?
<ravilov> proslo je, najblaze receno.. katastrofalno
<ivoks> igustin: pa moras priznati da je ime konfe blesavo :)
<ravilov> dobro da sam napravio backup koji sam nakon poduze borbe vratio
<ivoks> igustin: jel dors, doors ili cluc? i previse je slicno sa cuc
<ravilov> (ne borbe sa vracanjem backupa nego borbe sa osposobljavanjem nereda od upgradea)
<ravilov> mozda probam opet veceras, ali ono
<ravilov> razlika je samo jedan major revision, zasto se moraju potrgat najosnovnije stvari tipa X-i?
<MmikePoso> HKLK
<MmikePoso> KHLK
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, to zvuci ko da si prehladjen i ne mozes iskasljat
<jelly> ravilov: zasto sto ima puno izmjena, a nedovoljno testiranja
<MmikePoso> KOHRLIKO
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ja sam kubuntu sa 13.04 na 13.10 bez blema upgradeirao
<jelly> meni su se Xi i konzola potrgali sa wheezy-testing iz 2012 na wheezy stable; regresija u i915 kernel dijelu i crni ekran
<SilverSpace> hbogner: topusko ti pod vodom 
<ravilov> jelly, stvarno? jerbo i ja sam imao taj problem
<jelly> nema tu ubuntu puno kontrole ako je pokidano u upstreamu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sve mi je pod vodom,  karlovac, i topusko i sisak
<hbogner> pratim to online :D
<jelly> ravilov: kad bi imali 10% ljudi koje Microsoft ima za QA bilo bi drukcije :-)
<ravilov> i nisam nasao rjesenje, samo ili "bit ce rijeseno" ili "trebalo je vec bit rijeseno"
<SilverSpace> hbogner: aha bas sad gledam 
 * jelly sad na tom laptopu boota stari 2.6.38 kernel na wheezy stable
<ravilov> jelly, kazu da je najbolje testiranje ono obavljeno na live korisnicima :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, daj link na sta si ti nasao d vidim to
<hbogner> ja pratim po facebook dlike sto ekipa stavlja
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vjesti podnevne 
<ravilov> hbogner, lol, ti bas nikako da se dogovoris s tom tastaturom
<ravilov> cak i nakon godina i godina vjezbe
<SilverSpace> kazu da je u topuskom najgore bilai zupanica 
<SilverSpace> izgledala mi malo neispavano 
<SilverSpace> jel od vode ili brige za remetincom
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8xAXJx9WJ8
<datase> ravilov: Title: The European Debt Crisis Visualized, Views: 9310, Rating: 94.473686%
<hbogner> ravilov, dobra je tastatura, 10 godina stara, svake 3 godine zamjenim baterije, nije da bas sve tipke reagiraju na isti pritisak, ali dobra je, radi :D
<ravilov> mda
<igustin> ivoks: slažem se, jako je nespretan naziv konfe, samo je pitanje ima li smisla mijenjati čak i takav naziv na koji su se ljudi navikli 20 godina :/
<ravilov> igustin, protupitanje koje se namece iz danasnje kratke diskusije je - jesu li se ljudi uopce ikad navikli? :)
<igustin> DORS = Dani otvorenih računalnih sustava, konfa koju je pokrenuo HrOpen; CLUC = Croatian Linux Users Convention, konfa koju je pokrenuo HULK; nakon što su se prvih par godina organizirale odvojeno objedinjene su u jednu zajedničku DORS/CLUC
<igustin> ravilov: mišljenja o tome su podijeljena, ali primamo sugestije
<jelly> sve je ok dok je ne kratite u DC, onda sam zbunjen jer to uvijek citam DebConf
<hbogner> igustin, HRKI hrvatska konferencija informaticara :D
<ravilov> Hrki bi bio ponosan
<MmikePoso> sale: ping
<ivoks> hrki je u biti jako dobra sugestija
<ivoks> igustin: nisu se navikli, u tome i je problem
<ivoks> igustin: navikli su se organizatori samo ;)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> ok, primam i prenosim sugestije, osobno ću prihvatiti ono što se većini svidi
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: mozes pratit google grupe preko mejla, mislim da moras samo odabrat join group ili tak nest
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: de to nadjem?
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: pa na grupi: 51 of 51 topics (51 unread) 
<hrvojem> Join group  
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: ja nemam 'join grup'
<MmikePoso> mongodb-user Shared publicly
<MmikePoso> 30 of 22047 topics
<MmikePoso>   
<MmikePoso> About
<MmikePoso>  
<MmikePoso> Discuss, learn about, and get help with MongoDB through this community-supported forum.  Other useful resources:
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: mozda moras imat Google account za to onda   
<MmikePoso> ae
<MmikePoso> velim
<MmikePoso> nemosh bez googleta
<hrvojem> ah taj dio mi je promaknuo 
<jaizza> bi upalilo? https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1620564_616301388439777_930093536_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da pokusas prodati takav mish na tajvanu, netko bi ga rasturio i od pauka napravio veceru :) 
<ravilov> sta sa laptopima i touchpadovima?
<ravilov> a tek smartfonima?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: je pa tam nekaj drugo za odvikavanje
<jaizza> ne znam
<jaizza> krmenadl?
<BotaniCar> Nda, treba nam universal repelant, da smanjimo troskove proizvodnje 
<BotaniCar> Ali ne mogu se sjetiti nicega sto bar nekom nece biti sexy
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da
<ravilov> opet perverzni japanci?
<ravilov> oni bi valjda sexali sve
<jaizza> ovo mi je super 
<jaizza> http://www.wimp.com/coupledances/
<markosejic> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> yo
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/valentinovo/nudi-usluge-decka-na-valentinovo-pogledajte-sto-je-sve-na-cjeniku-920607
<markosejic> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> koji rat danas sa netjakom najprije ujutro nece u vrtic sad pak tjera svoje muhe 
<SilverSpace> odrastanje 
<markosejic> ah djeca
<hbogner> jao kako je nporno pisati sluzbene mejlove, pisem jedan vec pola sata do sat vremena i tek sam na 1/3, valjda me nece zatuci zbog kolicine teksta :D
<markosejic> radim na laptopu na bateriji da vidim koliko drzi dugo
<ivoks> hbogner: kaj si se ti preselio u rs?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: moglo bi i gore :) jesi sevao to kaj pises 
<hbogner> ivoks, da :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, automatski se snima u drafts
<ivoks> pa sta ces tamo?
<hbogner> ivoks, diploma
<markosejic> 1:30 minuta nije lose za laptop star 7 godina
<SilverSpace> mucke kaj pitas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2014/02/european-debt-crisis-visualized/ # o monetarnoj/fiskalnoj politici, nish novo , fora napravljeno
<ivoks> diploma?
<hbogner> kad smo vec kod toga, jesi ti jesio diplomski?
<ivoks> nisam
<hbogner> da, otisao po diplomu
<ivoks> diplome su precijenjene
<hbogner> na godinu dana
<ivoks> gubitak vremena
<SilverSpace> markosejic: kaj jedna minuta i 30 sec :)
<hbogner> znam, ali mi treba za geodeziju
<hbogner> a dosao sam toliko blizu da necu prekinuti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: varas se za diplome 
<markosejic> 1 sat 30 minuta
<hbogner> i ovdje naucio neke nove stvari, upoznao nove ljude, nove nacine rada, drugi pogled na svijet
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kao zaposlenik i poslodavac - ne, ne varam se
<hbogner> trebalo mi malo da se maknem i napravim reboot
<ivoks> doduse, ovisi o vrsti posla
<hbogner> ivoks, ako radis geodeziju treba ti
<ivoks> ali svakako diploma nije to za sto se smatra - garancija znanja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gle mozda tebi ali kazem ti nije tako 
<ivoks> diploma je samo garancija da ti nece zatvoriti firmu kad inspekcija dodje na gradiliste
<ivoks> vecinu gradilista u HR vodi ekipa s vise gradjevinske, jer u biti znaj kaj radi
<ivoks> a onda zaposle nekog s faksa da potpisuje papire
<ivoks> dakle, nije garancija znanja
<SilverSpace> naravno da ti diploma nije garancija znanja to ni ne kazem 
<hbogner> ja zelim da se na stvarima kje sam ja radio nalazi moje ime
<ivoks> dapace, rekao bi da je garancija komplikacija :)
<ivoks> hbogner: velim, sve stoji
<hbogner> ivoks, znam, ja sam radio takve stvari, ja napravim, drugi potpise
<pkiller> hbogner: bar neces najebat
<hbogner> pkiller, :D
<pkiller> vidio sam ja direktore (potpisivače) koji su bježali iz države zbog toga što su bili naivni
<hbogner> da me puklo i da sam odlucio dojebat geodeziju i primit se samo informatike, nebi ni razmisljao o diplomi
<hbogner> *dojebat=odjebat :D
<hbogner> ah cevapi od prstiju
<pkiller> evo ga sad moj bivši direktor u americi... kod rodbine, a firma u stečaju i duga 5m eura :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da se ivoks ni malo ne vara za diplome i njihovu precijenjenost, u kontekstu u kojem je to rekao. 1)ako nesto znas raditi naplatit ces se, s faksom ces eventualno naplatiti vise i to ce se otplatiti za X godina, dok 2) specijalisticka znanja koja si tamo stekao imaju rok trajanja koji je cesto kraci nego vrijeme da se otplati sam fax 3) danasnji koncept obrazovanja (bolonja) ne generira ...
<BotaniCar> profesionalce nego kolokvisticka bubala napamet. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gle kad tad dode prilika za bolje i onda si pred zidom 
<SilverSpace> nema diplome 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: to je i moje stajalište... ali tko sam ja da išta kažem, ja imam srednju stručnu spremu :)
<BotaniCar> Neosporno je da ti fax pokusava dati sirok pregled u nishi koju pokriva, i da se trude da ti ugrade univerzalne vrijednosti kao sto je sistematicnost , nije sporno da te nauci stvarima koje u drugim okolnostima ne bi ucio ,a dobre su (matematika) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: koliko si dugo ti u mirovini? :)
<ivoks> odnosno, koliko dugo nisi na trzistu rada
<BotaniCar> ali , ovisi kud te zivot gurne, dobrom dijelu ljudi je diploma nekaj kaj su stekli jer su studirali dok nenadju posao 
<ivoks> slusaj ljude koji zaposljavaju
<ivoks> za diplome tu pitaju samo da pokriju zakonske obaveze
<ivoks> ne radi toga da vide koliko znas
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne kazem da je to za sve ali jos uvjek je tak 
<ivoks> upravo ta gradilista
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pred kojim zidom ? Zid mi je tu samo ako zelim u drzavnu firmu ili megakorporaciju koja mora imati odredjen % visokoobrazovanih. Ja sad imam kod privatnika placu kakvu bi mozda pozelio neki doktor, a imam SSS
<ivoks> ovaj lik s visom ima 2-3x vecu placu od VSS
<ivoks> VSS-a nitko nista ne pita - zna se za sto sluzi
<ivoks> on im dodje ko cuvar gradilista
<ivoks> a problem je u fakultetima
<ivoks> ne generiraju ljude koji nesto znaju
<ivoks> pa ono, evo, uzmi mene za primjer... ostao mi diplomski
<markosejic> ma ne mozes dobiti posao ni s faxom
<hbogner> da, diploma ti treba kao ulaznica, a ne kao dokaz znanja
<ivoks> a da me pitas nesto o statici ili gradjevini, pobjego bi u misju rupu
<markosejic> moras imati srece ili vezu
<pkiller> markosejic: ziva istina!  \0/
<hbogner> frenda koji je diplomirao fer su pitali da li zna raditi na kompu, office paket
<ivoks> markosejic: 'ne mozes dobiti posao ni s faxom'
<ivoks> zasto bi dobio posao jer imas zavrseni fax?
<hbogner> očcito je da su imali takvih koji nizu znali
<BotaniCar> hbogner: i to je normalno da ti diploma ( dakle, X godina ulozenih u obsolete znanja i neslucen trosak) treba kao ulaznica na trziste znanja , na kojem ce te neki SSS balvan uciti kako da u stvari radis ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nebi trebalo biti normalno, ali postalo je normalno koliko je ucestalo
<BotaniCar> mislim, ivoks vuce paralelu s gradjevinom, ali to je fantastican primjer kako u stvari stvari rade
<ivoks> jedino sto diploma garantira je - barem 4 godine nisi primio lopatu u ruku i vidio sto znaci raditi
<markosejic> u biti i nas obrazovni sstem nije u tjeku s potraznjom poslova
<BotaniCar> hbogner: onda nemoj to pominjati u pozitivnom/neutralnom kontekstu
<hbogner> ivoks, ne kod svih
<markosejic> ja imam zavrsenu srednju 4 godine
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ?
<markosejic> pa mi  moze posluziti kao wc papir
<markosejic> srednja uzaludna
<BotaniCar> ma, hbogner nisam te htio prozvati, ostao mi prefiks na liniji teksta, sorry
<hbogner> nisam skuzio, spor sam jos danas :D
<hbogner> znam ljude koji rade bez diplome, a znam ljude koji imaju diplomu i nerade, ista struka
<pkiller> markosejic: ja isto... ali ja nisam prestao ucit od kad sam srednju zavrsio... a kad sam se zaposlio kao Sys admin u radnu knjižici mi je bilo da nemam ni srednju završenu a 6k kuna sam imao plaću
<hbogner> kad je mala branša onda je znanje bitno, kad je velika branša onda tako rade filtraciju
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa to nema veze sa diplomom dali radi ili ne 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, znanje u maloj branši
<hbogner> napsisao to
<markosejic> sada radim kao domar kod jednog privatnika
<hbogner> a u velikoj prvo filtriraju po diplomi, onda po znanju, a ako nemas diplomu moras naci nacin za dokazati se
<hbogner> ovo govorim za kod nas
<hbogner> vani su veliki puno veci od nasih velikih i tu je opet znanje u igri
<markosejic> ode ljudi moram nesto obaviti 
<markosejic> pozzz
<SilverSpace> i u malim firmama nije vazna diploma u velikim i te kako je vazna 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, u mega velikim opet nije
<obruT> evo dosli elektricari opet... i nemaju ispitivac... pa ne mogu vjerovat
<BotaniCar> obruT:  :))))))))))))))
<hbogner> obruT, reci im nek polizu prst pa probaju s njim
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi im dao svoj :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<obruT> pa to onak nosim sa sobom u kino, kamoli ne kad idem popravljat struju
<SilverSpace> svatko svoj alat nosi sa sobom 
<SilverSpace> ''Na aerodrom smo došli u Medveščakovim majicama i odjednom je netko počeo vikati ''Zig-Zag''. Mi smo odmah uzvratili ''Zig-Zag'' da bi tek tada skužili da je to Ivan Švarny. Tako smo iz Sočija otpraćeni s još jednom dogodovštinom''
<SilverSpace> likovi u sochi isli biciklom
<SilverSpace> trojica 
<StephenS> sta je
<StephenS> bre sochi
<StephenS> lepe su vam ochi
<StephenS> AHAHHAAH
<SilverSpace> :) lako tebi 
<BotaniCar> hahahaha StephenS, care :))))
<ravilov> obruT, reci im da drugi put donesu po dvije kante friske struje pa im ne treba ispitivac
<SilverSpace> rusija - slovenija 
<SilverSpace> hokej
<SilverSpace> kristan na golu
<ivoks> http://www.hrt.hr/enz/live/htv2/
<BotaniCar> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Hyper-V # ivoks: nisam znao da openstack koketira i s hyper-vom (ili obrnuto) 
<ivoks> kak to mislis?
<ivoks> pa openstack je open source
<ivoks> tko god zeli moze utrpati svoj hypervisor
<ivoks> problem s hyper-v je sto njegov 'sponsor' ne razumije bas open source, pa se ne brinu o kodu
<BotaniCar> Netko se, ocito trudi i na tom polju, bas lepo
<BotaniCar> di ja stavljam zareze .. 
<ravilov> u proreze
<obruT> u random proreze :)
<ivoks> pa ne trude se bas
<ivoks> hyper-v ce biti izbacen
<BotaniCar> fakat cu biti natjeran da promijenim virtualizator, ostaje mi samo azure/ anazon kao cloud pristek :(
<ivoks> Havana
<ivoks> Work in progress.
<ivoks> a havana je izasla prosle godine
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znaci, stava si da takav combo ni ne razmatram ?
<ivoks> sa hyperv? ne
<BotaniCar> Mrzim akd dobijem odgovor koji mi se ne dopada :) Hvala
<hbogner> blah, napokon poslao mail
<hbogner> pisem cjelo jutro, esej a ne mail :D
<ravilov> jesi pazio da ima dovoljno stamparskih greski?
<BotaniCar> mogu ti ja insertati neku kolicinu zareza na strateski postavljena kriva mjesta, ide mi to 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: uostalom, kvm ima bolje performanse za windowse nego hyperv :)
<hbogner> ravilov, provukao kroz 2 spell checkera :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako zelis enterparadajz, mozes vmware pogledati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vec smo vodili taj razgovor, odabir hipervizora je politicka odluka, s vmwareta smo otisli 
<jelly> hyperv je sad prilicno dobar
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/zimske-igre-soci-se-grije-na-18-skijasice-su-bez-rukava-353498
<jelly> koliko god ga ostali vendori ignorirali
<SilverSpace> otopit ce se 
<BotaniCar> pogotovo ako trosis besplatan :) 
<jelly> vendor lockin nikad nije besplatan :-)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, mi konkretno koristimo besplatan hyper-v da hostamo linjare, nisam nikak lockinan. Sve, od formata u kojem se spremaju virtualke na dalje mogu promijeniti
<hbogner> kad ste vec kod olimpiskih igara, evo malo zajebancije od jedne americke firme: https://a.tiles.mapbox.com/v3/aj.h8fi7ome/page.html?secure=1#13/43.6680/40.2870
<ivoks> pa i kvm je besplatan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i performansniji je nesto, tu pak politika dolazi u igru, meni se sigurno ne odrzava mijesane sustave, kad bi me se ista pitalo 
<jelly> tvrtka PPJV na naftnom polju u Edmontonu otpustila 65 kanadskih radnika, zamijenivši ih dva do tri puta jeftinijim radnicima koji su pristigli iz Hrvatske http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/hrvati-rumunji-i-bugari-najjeftinija-radna-snaga-920593
<obruT> ne kuzim cemu svrha "recovery" moda lofficea kad taj recovery uvijek faila... nikad jos nisam dozivio da je rekao OK
<ravilov> obruT, meni je opet uvijek uspio
<ravilov> cak i kad nisam trebao
<BotaniCar> Ne samo da su 3x jeftiniji nego su i jednako kompetentni. Onda mi one gnjide od resormih ministara pricaju bajke da ne mogu dovuci nikog tu jer su radnici skupi/losi .. pu, cigani
<jelly> rasprodaja, everything must go:
<jelly> "današnjim izmjenama Zakona o šumama pojednostavljuje postupak izdvajanja šumskih zemljišta koja su u državnom vlasništvu. Isto tako, omogućuje će se izgradnja golf-igrališta i kampova koji su prostornim planom predviđeni na šumi i šumskom zemljištu"
<jelly> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/vlada-nezadovoljna-radom-hrt-a-daju-dozvolu-za-novi-kredit-hz-u-920873
<jelly> to je gore sranje od svih perkovića 
<jelly> i ostalih pizdarija s kojima se mažu oči
<jaizza> vileni
<vileni> jaizza :)
<hbogner> viljenji
<vileni> o hbogner, pa de si
<vileni> kad cemo na neku mesinu :)
<hbogner> evo me studiram
<hbogner> mozemo na mesinu kad dodjem u zg sljedeci put :D
<hbogner> do onda ovdje mesinam :D
<BotaniCar> jelly, koje je sranje vece sranje, clanak pokriva 5 tema 
<jaizza> vileni: pa kako si ti meni u ovaj divan sunčani dan?
<ravilov> $%^@^% suncan dan
<ravilov> udrilo kroz prozor, nemamo roletne
<ravilov> temperatura laptopa se digla za 5-8 stupnjeva
<jaizza> ravilov: predivno!!
<hbogner> ravilov, imas papir i selotep, zaljepi na prozor da te nepici
<ravilov> jos bolje, imamo flipchartove
<pkiller> StephenS: sta pokusavas sa kiwiircom? :)
<StephenS> Nista?
<pkiller> ma sad sam ga instalirao i isprobao... pa sam joinao u kanal da vidim o kakvim problemima se prica :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovo quotano
<jaizza> ravilov: ja ti pošaljem neki IBMov plakat
<ravilov> nisu ti bas prirasli srcu?
<ravilov> moze, ali samo ako su dovoljno debeli i ako se gore spominje AIX
<jaizza> ravilov: sad AIX...
<jaizza> Å¡to me sjetilo
<jaizza> kad smo bili na nekom njihovom boot campu
<jaizza> nakon 5 dana "predavanja" organiziraju oni kviz sa nagradama
<jaizza> i kao tko se prvi javi i točno odgovori dobi poklon
<jaizza> svi su se javljali dok su dijelili majice i kaj je već bilo - onda su počeli dijeliti plakate
<jaizza> nijedna ruka u zraku
<jaizza> nisu se mogli načuditi
<BotaniCar> I meni je nevjerojatno 
<jaizza> eto ni meni nije jasno ni dan danas.. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, debeli AIX plakat, dje's bolje za pokriti se dok spavas na klupici u parku
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nakon Å¡to si zarakijao?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ako nisi rakijao, bit će ti zima bez obzira na debljinu plakata..
<jelly> kad odeš kod IBM-a na edukaciju od 1800€ dobiš solidnu šulju
<BotaniCar> jaizza: na redovnoj bazi, vidis da nam inputiraju da je lose imati nekretnine 
<ravilov> sigurno i dobro gori
<ravilov> ogrijev
<ravilov> jaizza, to je malo skupa sulja...
<ravilov> er, jelly ^
<jaizza> :-)
<jelly> skupa za firmu, meni besplatna
<jaizza> ja idem samo na besplatne ivente
<BotaniCar> Najbolja je ekipa na najjeftinijim eventima ( i najlosiji obroci ) :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: oprosti
<BotaniCar> oprosteno, ne pitam sto
<jaizza> ja sam bila na doručku (IBMovom) u Sheratonu
<jaizza> nije čega nije bilo
<jaizza> bio je jedan tip
<jelly> samo jedan?!
<jaizza> kao iz stripa
<jaizza> mi svi dotjerani, on trenirka hlaće i bijela, (polu)zgužvana majica
<jaizza> s nikim nije razgovarao, ušao u dvoranu, natrpao tanjur, dobro se najeo i izašao van
<jelly> taj valjda zadrađuje više od vas ostalih skup :-)
<jaizza> u pauzi eto njega natrag, opet si natrpao tanjur, najeo se i otišao van :-)
<jaizza> jelly: vjerojatno :-D
<BotaniCar> I ima konkretnog posla, a ne mlatimuditi na konferenciji :) Sisao iz ureda, najeo se i otisao raditi :)
<jelly> natrag skupljat plasticne boce
<jaizza> da je ostao, vjerojatno bi morao ispravljati predavača
<BotaniCar> nego,jeste si isprovjeravali servere s http://openntpproject.org/ ( vezano za NTP napad od nedavno) ?
<ravilov> ali to nije ekipa sa konfe, to su padobranci
<BotaniCar> jaizza: meni je mozak jos u petlji oko "IBM dorucak" .. pa u koju uru je to bilo ? Ja sam obicno gladan vec oko 06h 
<jaizza> ah kad se samo sjetim kak se nekad (prije krize) dobro jelo baš
<ivoks> pa... bravo janezi
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mislim da je bilo nešto tipa 8-12 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: meni je to vrijeme za uzinu vech :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: je, sjetila sam se sad, pa i u Ljubljani sad kad sam bila u 10m mjesecu, dobro su nas počastili
<jaizza> klopa je bila za prste polizat u nekom mnogobre finom restoranu
<jaizza> isto je bio zabadava ivent
<jaizza> takozvana radionica
 * ravilov ne ide na evente :-/
<ravilov> nitko me ne salje
<jaizza> ravilov: ne idem ni ja baš
<jaizza> ravilov: ovo sam bila sa našim čif-arhitektom
<jaizza> ravilov: guzi mu se htjelo vidjet puta, a nije mu se dalo samom ići ;-)
 * BotaniCar je uvijek fino jeo kad se otpravio nekam iz mjesta stanovanja. Neces nekam ici jesti loshe, bar ne dva put
<BotaniCar> ravilov: odi na CLUC, mozda dobijes sendvic :D
<jaizza> ravilov: gle, dok ne dobijem otkaz, mogu uvijek platit pifu - ako razgovaramo o poslu pri tom, možemo to prozvat iventom
<jaizza> ravilov: što kažeš?
<BotaniCar> Ocu ja s vama iventat, imam osjecaj da se bar ne bi pricalo o bitovima i bajtovima :) 
<BotaniCar> A i jaizza je oku ugodnija nego neki tamo bradati masni informaticar iz prosjeka :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-) je kad ja svoju bradu održavam ;-)
<BotaniCar> Kak lukavo nije spominjala masnoce :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ako hoćeš pričat o bitovima imam osjećaj da bi trebalo i CTCP2a pozvat ;-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: CTCP2a cu pozvati na pivu kad opet odem u Bjelovar, ovaj sam put zaboravio
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to buš s njim rješavao
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nego kaj tebe smetaju moje masnoće?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: tvrdis da ih imas ? Pix or U lie !
<jaizza> ak ideš pifu pit onda se pije pifa
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj bradati, obrijalo se nema tri dana
<jaizza> ak ti se hoće gledat nekaj lijepo, gledaj konobaricu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kakve sam srece konobar/barista bi bio neki istetovirani crnjo jednako visok i sirok :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nadam se , ne venus britvama :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pokloni mi jednu pa cu probat...!
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisi mi se do sad nikaj zameril, zasto da ti to napravim !?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne znam kam bi ti na pifo, ja nudim Zagreb :-D
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zagreb je rasno korektan grad, imamo crnaca onoliko koliko ih je bilo blesavo doci ovdje
<jelly> BotaniCar: nazovimo to istrazivackim radom
<BotaniCar> jelly: well, it's your flesh and blood :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: koliko imamo takvih koji rade kao konobari u nekoj birtiji, posebno pivnici?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nemam ni nacionalno, ni lokalno prihvatljiv uzorak iza sebe, ne hodam po bertijama . Ali imam dosta iskustva s Gospodjom Srecom 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak hocu gledat zgodne tamnopute ljepotice, spustim se na prvi kat
 * BotaniCar ipak odluci pokloniti jelly britvice, dobro istupljene prije toga
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: možda da odeš s jellyem na pifu
<jaizza> ;-)
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-might-be-bringing-android-apps-to-windows-pho-1521383932 # android aplikacije na MS telefonima ? o0o0o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne stignem ni s tobom, on mi je na drugom kraju grada i ostavlja dojam da nije lud s bilo kim piti pivo :)
<BotaniCar> Beside, boobs, he lacks 'm
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel ideš s Mmiketom na pifu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike, jel to onaj koji jede a ne pije ( bar otka' je otac) ?
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> nisi povezao (/me briše znoj sa čela :-) )
<BotaniCar> Pa, nisi pitala jel idem s njim na pivu samo zbog grudi, prozirnocho nijedna :)
<jaizza> ja sam upravo upotrijebila dio svojih moždanih vijuga da objasnim nekome zašto je u krivu ;-) (izazvao me kao matematičarku da nastavim niz ;-) )
 * obruT ne voli uprezati mozak, to boli
<jaizza> obruT: nije ni meni drago, ali rukavica je bila bačena
<jelly> someone is WRONG in real life!
<ravilov> tko jos nosi rukavice po ovakvom suncu
<jelly> biciklisti
<BotaniCar> bilderi
<jaizza> dame?
<ravilov> vjerojatno i varioci
<ravilov> jaizza, znaci dama te izazvala?
<BotaniCar> Medicinske sestre
<jelly> dominatrixice
<obruT> peripetije sa strujem su rezultirale da se zaglavio sistem brava i sad nitko ne moze ni uci ni izaci iz zgrade
<obruT> no super
<obruT> da izbije pozar, svi bi izgorili :P
<jaizza> ravilov: od sveg ponuđenog ti se na dame ufatio
<jelly> obruT: mozda bi netko hrabar i razbio vrata
<ravilov> obruT, "sa strujem"? "zaglavio brava"?
<ravilov> jesi ti iz madjarske?
<ravilov> jaizza, to mi je u genima
<obruT> ravilov: slabo divanim madjarski... nesto sitno, al i to s greskom
<ravilov> lol
<vileni> jaizza: super sunce, pogotovo kad moram raditi do mraka :)
<ravilov> vileni, bar ne moras iza mraka...
<jaizza> vileni: pa dođi ranije na posao
<vileni> ravilov: to je relativno
<vileni> pa jedva da je dan kad dodjem
<vileni> nekidan sam zaspao na posao
<jaizza> ravilov: pa ih se onda drži, nemoj ih meni nuđat (dame) ;-)
<vileni> dosao prije svih
<ravilov> jaizza, pa ti si ih spomenula
<jaizza> pak si pitao tko nosi rukavice!
<ravilov> pa eto, zato pitam
<ravilov> sigurno ima razlog sta si se njih sjetila
<hbogner> vileni, nekaue se "zaspao na posao" nego "zaspao na poslu"
<jaizza> nego, budete kam svoje dame izveli sutra?
<jaizza> Å¡to je "in"?
<jelly> prijedlog
<vileni> hbogner: jos ne spavam na poslu :P
<hbogner> jaizza, nebudem, zna i sam izac iz kuce
<hbogner> *sama
<jaizza> ravilov: imam neke damske rukavice doma, za kazalište
<hbogner> vileni, za sad
<jaizza> ostali?
<jaizza> niš?
<vileni> sutra?
<vileni> aha, da
<ravilov> ali to je dan zaljubljenih
<ravilov> ne dan zenskih zaljubljenih
<vileni> ja idem na palacinke u pampas
<ravilov> sto ne bi one izvele nas?
<hbogner> vidis mogao bi sutra otic negdje na meso
<jaizza> ravilov: dakle i ti štrajkaš?
<vileni> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/36837_412805408229_4113367_n.jpg?lvh=1
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ti?
<ravilov> jaizza, nisam to rekao
<BotaniCar> kaj ja ?
<jaizza> ravilov: nego kaj mi govoriš?
<ravilov> hipotetiku
<jaizza> ravilov: talk to me like to 6yo ;-)
<BotaniCar> yo yo yo yo yo yo yo jaizza
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da li budeš te kamo izveo svoju polovicu sutra?
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/ajrxZWR <- valentinovo
<BotaniCar> jaizza: obicavam svoju valentinovsku intimu ostaviti izmedju zene i sebe ( hint: tko nema para za van, sexa se doma) :)
<jaizza> :-)
<obruT> sex ? sa zenom ?
<ravilov> obruT to ne prakticira sa zenama
<jaizza> obruT: čudak je, velim ja
<jelly> ko je reko da Deiban ne updatea verzije softvera u stable izdanju
<ravilov> to smo se vec uvjerili nakon sto je onako temeljito oblizao onu pifsku flasu
<jelly> Preparing to replace pidgin 2.10.6-3 (using .../pidgin_2.10.9-1~deb7u1_i386.deb) ...
<BotaniCar> Uvijek u kombinaciju mozes ubaciti multimetar ili RP 
 * jaizza razmišlja kaj bi finoga mogla spremiti sutra za večeru
<BotaniCar> svasta, da sad pejstam negdje /var/log/apt/history.log  mislili bi ljudi da je to s neke fedore :)
 * BotaniCar predlozi jaizzai jestive tangice
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zanimljivo no nekak sumnjam da imaju moj broj
<jaizza> jedino da si ih sama napravim
<BotaniCar> tim bolje, znaci da ih ni u jednom trenutku ne moras imati obucene , samo ih stavi na tanjur .. negdje u kuci, ili jos bolje, ispred nje :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad dragi dodje doma, da na vratima zna da mu je bolje otic do bertije i od tamo se javiti da radi prekovremene 
<BotaniCar> shalu na stranu, pripravi mu tackrle kao desert 
<jaizza> na njegovu žalost sam mu upoznala šefa i dobro smo se složili ;-)
<jaizza> kaj da mu kaj?
<jaizza> tackrle?
<jaizza> koji je to bijes?
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<jelly> jednostavno a slatko
<jaizza> nije sladtkoljubac
<BotaniCar> a onda napuni mjesanim mesom :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj da ti velim :)
<jaizza> da mu omotam janjetinu oko mladog krumpira i poslužim mladi luk pride, bolje bi upalilo
<BotaniCar> Sto je zaista nelosa ideja
<jaizza> jelda
<BotaniCar> Cuj, gladan sam i doma me ceka rucak. U ovom trenutku bi pojeo i tange koje (ni)si namjenila suprugu :) 
<jaizza> već dugo nisam radila lazanje
<ravilov> cek, lazanje umjesto tanga?
<ravilov> ne zvuci prakticno
 * BotaniCar vristi od smijeha
<jaizza> ravilov: tange ionako idu na tanjur ako bude po BotaniCarovom pa Å¡to ne bi umjesto tangi lazanje napravila?
<jaizza> mogu ih radi indikativnosti nazvati "lizanje"
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako stavis lazanje pred vrata, mozda se bogec zezne i udje u kucu, pa bu se moral celu noc znojiti, ako stavis tange, stvar je malo drugacija ! 
<ravilov> mozda te onda iznenadi noseci tange
<jaizza> BotaniCar: počela sam vježbat, mogu se i ja malo znojit za promjenu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: tipicno zenski, "mogla bi i ja, ali nek' ne bude default" :) Pih 
<BotaniCar> Odem doma, iBok 
<jaizza> iChiao
<ravilov> jaizza, ako sam dobro shvatio ovo je vrlo specificna vrsta znojenja, da mi je znat s kim vjezbas...
<jaizza> ravilov: je pa nemrem ti odmah sve tajne otkrit
<jaizza> pogotovo nakon Å¡to si me za pifo si me odignorirao
<jaizza> ;-)
<ravilov> a to
<ravilov> ne pijem
<ravilov> a i ne socijaliziram se bas
 * ravilov je hermit
<jaizza> ravilov: da ti nije pravo ime Mr. Spock?
<ravilov> spock nije hermit
<ravilov> samo je specifican
<jaizza> hermit je uletio nakon što sam počela, a prije nego sam završila rečenicu
<ravilov> a so
 * ravilov se pita zasto pokraj full instalacije vim-a ima instaliran i ed
<ravilov> valjda za neki rescue
 * jaizza mora ubit 2 sata
 * jaizza je gledala dobar film neki dan - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/?ref_=nv_sr_1
 * ravilov daje jaizzi dva metka
<jaizza> preporučam
 * jaizza loše puca, 2 metka neće biti dovoljna
<ravilov> valjda te nije nitko dovoljno naljutio
<ravilov> inace bi pukla ko kokica
<jaizza> ne ljuti me već dugo nitko
<jaizza> nekako je prestalo nakon što sam počela adresirati problem tamo gdje je 
<ravilov> potpuno je normalno da Thunar izgleda ovako, jelda? http://i.imgur.com/m9GiqUO.png
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/GRMruYH.gif
 * ravilov is amidst another upgrade attempt
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Xtl22x5Sg&feature=kp
<datase> jaizza: Title: Caro Emerald - That Man, Views: 1371180, Rating: 98.66934%
<jaizza> Pa da pip pab pa da pa
<jaizza> Dib e dib da pa da pa
<jaizza> Ba da da pip pab pa da da
<MmikeDOMA> di vi placate kasko za svoja auta?
<jelly> jaizza: ha, taman sam htio rec da bi pjesma isla odlicno u RP playlistu dok nisam pogledao history
<jaizza> jelly: :-)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne
<ivoks> da ne bi
<ivoks> zivimo u ludom svijetu
<ivoks> ljudi koji su vlasnici autiju koje voze, ne placaju osiguranje za te aute
<ivoks> ali oni koji voze aute u vlasnistvu banke, placaju osiguranje za te aute
<ivoks> prenijeli smo rizik poslovanja s banaka na kupce u potpunosti
<ivoks> rackspace ceo najuren
<ivoks> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/10/us-rackspace-results-idUSBREA191Z520140210
<ivoks> nokia najavila telefon s androidom
<ivoks> dionice skocila 1% :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da mi se isplati imat kasko
<MmikeDOMA> za sve pizdarije koje sam u stanju napravit
<MmikeDOMA> 2k kuna opce nije tak puno novaca
<MmikeDOMA> samo sad gledam di bi i sta bi
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, winXP i ssd, jel' to radi ili moram trikovat?
<MmikeDOMA> brb, wc
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> valentinovo je sutra
<ivoks> a ne subota
<ivoks> uf!
<jelly> :nethack on
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: nemam ti ja pojma o nepodrzanim OSovima
<MmikeDOMA> glupi kapitalisticki praznik
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, zakaj nemas kasko?
<ivoks> sta ce mi?
<ivoks> za kaj?
<ivoks> ne znam kako si ti dosao do 2000kn
<ivoks> ali za neke aute iznos kaska je dvije prosjecne place
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IguyjzDt_88
<datase> jelly: Title: Milivoje Mića Marković - Otpisani, Views: 3952, Rating: 97.57576%
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kak mislis - za kaj?
<MmikeDOMA> dodjes jedan dan na parking i nadjes razbijenu sajbu
<MmikeDOMA> ili ti ukradu auto
<MmikeDOMA> ili ti ga netko odere s kljucem
<MmikeDOMA> ili ti padne kamen s kamijona na auto
<MmikeDOMA> ili ti padne snijeg s krova
<ivoks> nda
<MmikeDOMA> ili se odslizes i udairs
<MmikeDOMA> onak
<MmikeDOMA> 1001 stvar :)
<ivoks> da, ima milijon stvari koji se mogu desiti
<ivoks> a u biti se nikad ne desi niti jedna
<ivoks> moze ti i klavir past na glavu dok seces ulicom
<ivoks> sve se moze desit
<ivoks> lijepo su prodali strah
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> tja
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da 2k kuna godisnje nije puno
<MmikeDOMA> pogtovo meni
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> koji sam magnet za sranja
<ivoks> idem si bas izracunati kasko za auto
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam racunao sad
<ivoks> mislim da mi je stari rekao neki dan da je za njegov 7000kn
<MmikeDOMA> i neke nebuloze ispadaju
<ivoks> zajebi to
<MmikeDOMA> 7k kuna?!
<MmikeDOMA> pa sta on vozi?
<MmikeDOMA> limuzinu optocenu draguljima
<ivoks> ?
<MmikeDOMA> meni izracunalo u eurohercu danas 2200 recimo
<MmikeDOMA> onda sam rekao da mi je kolegica dala 1400
<ivoks> pa meni je redovno osiguranje 3000kn
<MmikeDOMA> pa se ova cudila da kak tak malo
<MmikeDOMA> i dala mi neke popuiste i sve, i 1700
<MmikeDOMA> idem sutra u kroaciju vidjet
<ivoks> Je li Vaše vozilo marke Golf, Passat, Audi, BMW, Mercedes ili vrijednosti s osnovicom većom od 182.000,00kn?
<ivoks> ako je, 100% gore
<MmikeDOMA> da, ti izracuni kurca ne vrijede
<MmikeDOMA> frend ima audija, i placa 3600
<MmikeDOMA> audi, spusten, felge, kurci, palci
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 7000kn za mecku
<ivoks> ako je rent a car, 13000
<MmikeDOMA> 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)]              
<MmikeDOMA> i tak stoji
<MmikeDOMA> jebo ih linod
<ivoks> sjeban ti je ipv6
<ivoks> pazi, 7000kn
<ivoks> + PDV
<ivoks> toliko ti je kasko za novu mazdu 6 isto
<ivoks> idem si po veceru
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ma, nije
<MmikeDOMA> oko 3500 kuna je za novu mazdu
<MmikeDOMA> moja je 6 godina stara, pa je oko 2200
<MmikeDOMA> sad, recimo
<MmikeDOMA> dal' kasko pokriva stetu na motoru?
<MmikeDOMA> recimo
<MmikeDOMA> zamjena kuplunga
<MmikeDOMA> ili pumpe za vodu
<MmikeDOMA> ili klime
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: resolver i ipv6 na debianu, cesto daje ipv6 iako ne postoji defaultna ipv6 ruta
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 7000kn + PDV, nova mazda 6
<ivoks> + standardno osiguranje, dodje preko 10.000kn
<jelly> na kraju uvijek bootam sa ipv6.disable=1 na produkciji da me ne jebe
<ivoks> tak da, zajebi kasko
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne, 3600 kuna je kasko
<MmikeDOMA> danas bio, pitao, rekli mi
<MmikeDOMA> ovih 7k kuna, nemam pojma odakle to
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, thnx
<ivoks> pa evo
<ivoks> http://www.crosig.hr/hr/osiguranja/vozila/autokasko/
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, ovo je ubuntu i linode
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, erm - koji dio u 'to ne radi dobro' nije jasan? :)
<ivoks> mazda 6, nabavna vrijednost - 250000
<MmikeDOMA> bio danas
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: probao sam tri razlicita osiguranja i daju vise-manje istu cijenu
<MmikeDOMA> izracunalo mi
<ivoks> TEBI
<MmikeDOMA> 3600 kuna
<ivoks> ali ne za novi auto
<MmikeDOMA> za novu mazdu6
<ivoks> tvoj je 6 godina star
<MmikeDOMA> 2300 kuna za 6 godina staru mazdu
<MmikeDOMA> i onda sam ja jos nakinjio to na 1700
<ivoks> mozda imas 50% popusta
<MmikeDOMA> na osnovno osiguranje?
<MmikeDOMA> nemam, imam 20%
<ivoks> a koliko ucestvujes u steti?
<MmikeDOMA> 0
<MmikeDOMA> i jos mi ukljucen alkohol 
<ivoks> ma nema sanse covjece
<MmikeDOMA> mogu imat do 0.5 alkohola u krvi kad napravim sranje
<MmikeDOMA> a jebote, bio danas
<ivoks> nema sanse
<MmikeDOMA> sutra idem u croatiju pa cu ti rec sto su mi tamo rekli
<ivoks> mozda u eurima :D
<MmikeDOMA> idem dete oprat
<MmikeDOMA> dodjem
<CTCP2> na XPu nemas driver za TRIM na SSDu = ode SSD u kurac. MOzda ima driver za skinut pa stavit
<ivoks> samo lakiranje haube je po toj cijeni
<jelly> CTCP2: ostavis 20% neformatirano
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ja sam clan HAK-a
<ivoks> cijena dole za 1100kn
<jelly> koliko je HAK, 200kn mjesecno?
<ivoks> 500kn godisnje za cijelu europu
<jelly> super
<jelly> usteda: 1050 kn/mjesec
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> usteda je 600kn na godinu
<jelly> to sam i rekao
<ivoks> ne znam kaj si ti pio...
<ivoks> al nisi to rekao :)
<jelly> aha, 1100 dole je isto za cijelu godinu?
<CTCP2> "ostavis 20% neformatirano" - ce to sluzi
<ivoks> da
<CTCP2> cem*
<jelly> CTCP2: da "= ode SSD u kurac" bude "!= ode SSD u kurac"
<CTCP2> lol?
<jelly> CTCP2: pa... ako ne znas cem to sluzi, onda ne znas na koji nacin ssd ode u kurac
<CTCP2> ivoks : onda moras kicka MmikeDOMA jer on je pito :>
<ivoks> idem po veceru
 * CTCP2 se osjeca zlostavljan
<jelly> a ode zbog kombinacije write amplifikacije i algoritama za TRIM koji se muce kad nema nezauzetog
<ivoks> we ha
<CTCP2> kuzim cemu sluzi trim, sam velim da mi nije jasno kak mu pomogne "20% neformatiranog diska"
<ivoks> i sad ce biti sluzbeno
<jelly> CTCP2: isto kak mu pomogne onih 7% rezerviranog koje korisnik ni ne vidi
<jelly> lakse preslaze stare parcijalne blokove u nove i rjeđe ih overwritea
<ivoks> povisica!
<ivoks> \o/
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: hebo te kasko :) Ja sam se nekaj naplacao limara, jos mi je uvijek jeftinije nego da sam kasko placao u istom vremenskom periodu
<ivoks> to i velim
<ivoks> a kasko ti nece pokriti krepani kuplung
<ivoks> koji kosta 13.000kn, skup sa zamasnjakom
<ivoks> tak da.. cemu
<jelly> zanimljiva cinjenica: hostane masine od Akamaija imaju obicne consumer Intelove SSD-ove od 120GB unutra.  ALI, SSDovi imaju firmware sa puuno debljim rezerviranim prostorom, i ne vidi se 120GB upotrebljivo nego samo 96GB
<DomaMuffin> jeftiniji MB nego covjek-sat 
<jelly> CTCP2: ak XP zapuni cijeli 120GB disk, firmver ima samo 8GB rezerviranog za preslagivanje; ako ostavis jos 24GB neformatirano, na njega se nikad ne pise.  Firmver ima 32GB blokova za preslagivanje i cetiri puta rjedje rewritea svaki blok.  SSD traje 4 puta dulje.
<jelly> TRIM sluzi tome da veli firmveru koje blokove smije (ponovo) koristiti za preslagivanje
<jelly> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/party-godine-na-grobnik-dolaze-david-hasselhoff-samantha-fox-2-unlimited-i-rick-astley/727380.aspx
<jelly> Celebrate the 80s and 90s with THE HOFF :-D
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grozan-dan-jakova-faka-hrvat-sa-slovenskom-putovnnicom-tek-32---drugo-zlato-za-fourcadea/1164815/
<ivoks> ispada da je imao bolje rezultate dok je trenirao u RH
<MmikeDOMA> ok, jel' ima neko osiguranje koje ti HOCE pokrit krepani kuplung?
<ivoks> naravno da ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> btw, meni kuplung za potisnom plocom dodje oko 2400 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> na mazdi demio je bio oko 1300 kuna :/
<ivoks> da, nije kuplung skup
<MmikeDOMA> e, nadalje, DomaMuffin , koliko te kostao limar?
<ivoks> ali zamasnjak koji prenosi 400Nm je malo ipak bolji
<ivoks> ...od zamasnjaka koji prenosi 100Nm
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ae, mazda mpx, oko 6k kuna kosta komplet kvacila
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> ako me kasko dodje do 2k kuna
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da se to isplati skroz
<ivoks> zamasnjak nije dio kvacila
<ivoks> mene kvacilo isto dodje 6000
<ivoks> ali kvacilo i zamasnjak, 13
<ivoks> 835026	Set zamašnjak jednamasa + kvačilo Vw Passat /Audi A4 /A61,9 tdi - Valeo 96kw 4400 kn
<ivoks> Set kvačila dve mase + zamašnjak Vw passat / Audi A4/A6 1,9Tdi 96Kw	 5450 kn
<ivoks> a sad, moj je 2,2tdi
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: sveskup oko 15 kilokuna
<ivoks> (a ovo su rabljeni) :)
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, a kasko bi te kosto  oko 2k kuna
<MmikeDOMA> sad, kak ti se to nebi isplatilo, ja neznam
<DomaMuffin> 16 kilokuna, ako mi je kasko 2k
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ja zbilja sumnjam da te kasko dodje manje od osnovnog
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, 2 put manje
<MmikeDOMA> frend ima toyotu korolju
<MmikeDOMA> 1.6
<MmikeDOMA> 130 konja
<MmikeDOMA> bemzin
<MmikeDOMA> 60k km
<MmikeDOMA> 6 godina stara
<MmikeDOMA> (ok, ovih 60k km je upitno)
<MmikeDOMA> kasko mu je 1900 kuna godisnje
<ivoks> bas sam htio reci :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, iz italije kupio auto :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: al ja ti cijelo vrijeme govorim o novom autu
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: ja cu radije riskirati da jednom u desetljecu moram dici nenamjenski kredit za limara, nego da im na nevidjeno poklanjam 2 kilokune svake godine. Radije dam CTCP2u da mi kupi rudarilica za to , ili ne daj boze, potrosim na nesto sto ima ROI
<ivoks> kasko se odredjuje prema vrijednosti auta
<ivoks> ako je auto bezvrijedan, onda je mala premija
<ivoks> auto od 250.000+ kn ne moze imati kasko ispod 6000kn
<MmikeDOMA> meni je danas zena izracunala - nova mazda 6 = 3600 kuna. moja mazda6 = 2300 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> onda mario cvili, i zena kaze = 1700 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> to je euroherc
<MmikeDOMA> a sutra idem u kroaciju
<MmikeDOMA> pa cu ti rec sto su mi tamo rekli
<DomaMuffin> ti ces se stari moj, ubit' zaradjujuc za ono sto poklonis na drugoj strani :D
<MmikeDOMA> to ti sve ovisi
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, na mazdi demio sam probio si zadnju sajbu
<MmikeDOMA> jer sam debil
<ivoks> evo, veli 200kn mjesecno za auto do 100.000kn u uniqa
<MmikeDOMA> pa sam onda polomio felge i samooscilirajuca ramena jer sam idijot
<MmikeDOMA> i tak
<ivoks> http://uniqat.info/AO/
<ivoks> ovo je obavezno
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, to je osnovno
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> ja ne kuzim kak to radi
<MmikeDOMA> po ovom meni ispada 2900 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> a ja platio danas 2750
<ivoks> u uniqi?
<MmikeDOMA> euroherc
<MmikeDOMA> al' kaj nije obavezno isto svugdje?
<MmikeDOMA> bez obzira ?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja znam da sam svoj obavezno platio... sad cu ti rec
<ivoks> <2500
<MmikeDOMA> 50% bonusa?
<ivoks> al ja imam bonus 50%
<MmikeDOMA> da
<DomaMuffin> "obavezno" definira sto sve moras imati osigurano, i pod kojim okolnostima. Tvoja stvar ako ces ti meni prodati osiguranje s samo 10000000% zarade, drzava ima neki komad toga koji mora dobiti 
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, mislim da ne
<MmikeDOMA> drzava odredjuje sve
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: mi smo komunisticka drzava
<ivoks> kakvo jebeno slobodno trziste
<DomaMuffin> ja brijem da nisam u krivu, oni manipuliraju s postototkom cijene koju dobije stanica za tehnicki pregled, ili nesto takvo, drzava dobije svoje kako god. 
<ivoks> bas me briga
<ivoks> dok god imam cime platiti, neka im je
<ivoks> jelly-hmelj
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, https://moj.allianz.hr/auto-kasko-osiguranje.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> nova mazda6, 3700 kuna
<ivoks> koja? ona najjeftinija?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ja tu ni ne vidim kako izracunati
<SilverSpace> igracka za veliku dijecu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeGylHqo7M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: A huge Concorde RC plane powered by two turbines., Views: 2437204, Rating: 97.17411%
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 6.620
<ivoks> i to s 50% bonusom
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, 1.8 TE
<MmikeDOMA> automacka klima
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: novi auto
<ivoks> nema 1.8 t
<ivoks> imas 2.0 i 2.5
<ivoks> cd150 i cd175
<MmikeDOMA> a
<ivoks> dakle, ako nemas 50%
<MmikeDOMA> 2013ta
<ivoks> premija ti je 10.000kn
<ivoks> za kasko
<ivoks> Osiguranje vozila od loma i oštećenja standardno ugrađenog stakla na vozilu,
<ivoks> osim stakla na svjetlima i zrcalima.
<ivoks> dakle, opet pusiona
<ivoks> znaci, osiguranje stakla
<ivoks> *samo* stakla
<ivoks> ti je 700kn godisnje
<ivoks> gle, kasko se ne isplati
<ivoks> to je igra banaka i osig. kuca, koje su u tome zajedno
<ivoks> banka veli 'morate imati kasko'
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<DomaMuffin> uzmi u obzir da "jeftiniji" kasko zna ne pokrivat' elementarne nepogode, frendu pisalo sitnim slovima. Prva tucha i u g***ima si 
<ivoks> i 'morate otici u ovu kucu'
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da svi imaju 50% bonusa na kasku
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ja brijem da se kasko i te kako isplati
<ivoks> onda si ga uzmi
<ivoks> ja ne znam nikoga tko ima svoj auto, a da ima kasko
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, naravno, ne uzmes 'jeftiniji' kasno
<MmikeDOMA> kasko
<MmikeDOMA> uzmes sve
<MmikeDOMA> ja ne znam nikoga tko ima svoj auto, a da je mladji od 5 godina, da nema kasko
<MmikeDOMA> osim ako to nisu corse/fieste i te
<ivoks> to nije njihov auto
<ivoks> vec od banke
<ivoks> tada moraju imati kasko
<ivoks> banka to uvjetuje
<MmikeDOMA> nop
<MmikeDOMA> njihov auto
<ivoks> dakle, auti na kredit
<MmikeDOMA> nene, njihov auto
<MmikeDOMA> mislmi, ako je kasko 10k kuna
<MmikeDOMA> onda fak of
<MmikeDOMA> a'l 2k kuna 
<MmikeDOMA> Početni bonus je 50% za vozila koja nisu u prethodnoj 
<MmikeDOMA> godini imala kasko Å¡tetu
<ivoks> da je 2k kuna, onda bi si razmislio
<ivoks> ali meni tu za mazdu ispisalo 6000
<ivoks> s 50% bonusa
<ivoks> tak da... ne znam :)
<MmikeDOMA> svi imaju 50% bonusa
<MmikeDOMA> to nema veze s bonusom na osnovnom osiguranju, rekao bih
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kol'ko je tebi star auto?
<ivoks> 9 godina
<ivoks> fak, 9 godina vec
<ivoks> a jos je pila
<jelly-hme> stara je pila :-)
<MmikeDOMA> za svoje novce!
<ivoks> pa je, stara pila
<ivoks> mogu ga prodati za 5000 eura
<ivoks> sto nije lose za 9 godina star auto
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, koji mondeo?
<ivoks> 2,2tdci, titanium
<ivoks> 155 konja
<ivoks> 8,1s do 100
<ivoks> trosi nista... 6l po gradu
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko kw i koliko vrata?
<ivoks> 5 vrata
<ivoks> 114kw
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D1sgHdS9iw
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ford Mondeo 2.2 TDCI 160-232 km/h, Views: 14329, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> ono 6.4 - to je prosjecna potrosnja
<MmikeDOMA> 3500 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> puno, jebote :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ciqhc5KUDbQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ford Mondeo MK3 SPEED 2.2 TDCI 155CP 0-200Km/h, Views: 15359, Rating: 57.333332%
<ivoks> lik je ubrzao filmic hehe
<ivoks> a mozda i nije
<ivoks> pa vidi ga kako je lijepi :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1OBqrfIQOM
<datase> ivoks: Title: Mondeo ST 220 - Top Gear - Series 8 - BBC, Views: 814552, Rating: 97.28938%
<ivoks> bas ne voli opel :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4lzQo_Qy9I
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Ford Mondeo vs Mazda 323F (BJ) Sport, Views: 52754, Rating: 83.157892%
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: da, si vidio koliko je mondeo brzi
<ivoks> a to cak ni nije st220
<ivoks> git add failed: fork/exec /usr/bin/git: cannot allocate memory
<ivoks> pff
<MmikeDOMA> u biti, nisam
<MmikeDOMA> cak i sa ultra-losim saltanjem je mazda brza
<MmikeDOMA> iako
<MmikeDOMA> ima tih videoa 1001
<MmikeDOMA> di je mondeo brzi
<MmikeDOMA> ili mazda brza
 * MmikeDOMA se osjeca k'o da imas 12 godina opet :)
<ivoks> pa na ovom je mondeo brzi
<ivoks> mondeo je prvi dosao do zute oznake
<ivoks> i onda usporio
<SilverSpace> opet o mazdi i fordu 
<SilverSpace> :=)
 * MmikeDOMA bi na karting
<MmikeDOMA> izgleda da ce windoze samo redovno dobijat secure ata erase
<ivoks> jos 11 dana do wmc
<MmikeDOMA> koristi li tko keepassx
<jelly-hme> da
<markosejic> D vecer
<ivoks> uf!
<ivoks> mondeo karavan za 127,500
<ivoks> novi
<markosejic> jbg ako si mozes priustiti
<ivoks> mislim da sam krivo vidio, to je stara akcija
<markosejic> moze biti
<ivoks> ipak je 30.000 vise od toga :)
<ivoks> al da, to je to... akcija je bila 'bez pdva'
<ivoks> 2.0 TDCi, 163 konja
<ivoks> 245.000
<ivoks> titanum s
<markosejic> hmž
<ivoks> pricekat cu ja novi model
<ivoks> ljepsi je :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhHPIcEdG0c
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ^
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2013 Ford Fusion vs 2014 Mazda6, Views: 287823, Rating: 88.28026%
<markosejic> men je od fordova dobar fokus
<ivoks> svi fordovi su dobri
<ivoks> podcijenjen auto u hr
<markosejic> ford focus iz 1999
<markosejic> onaj okrugli
<ivoks> to sam ja vozio par godina
<ivoks> doduse, onaj iz 2004.
<ivoks> zadnji remake okruglog
<markosejic> ima jedan poznanik takvog i nema s njim problema
<ivoks> ovaj jos uvijek vozi :)
<ivoks> isto kao i moj mondeo iz 2005
<markosejic> ford fiesta iz 98 mi je smjesna sva
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, kak syncas baze medj 2 stroja?
<markosejic> na bazi nje je izasla mazda 121
<markosejic> denticni auti samo druga oznaka i motor
<MmikeDOMA> ruzan je mondeo za popidit
<MmikeDOMA> iako nije nit mazda ova nesh posebno lijepa
<ivoks> je, mazda 6 je ljepsa
<MmikeDOMA> odozada isto izgledaju
<ivoks> meni ova nova super izgleda
<MmikeDOMA> meni moja mazda petput ljepse izgleda nego ova
<MmikeDOMA> moram u metro
<MmikeDOMA> dodjem
<ivoks> jedini razlog zasto vec nisam uzeo mazdu je sustav koji indeksira mp3ce
<ivoks> pa kak su tak mutavi mogli biti i napraviti to bez cachea
<DroidMuffin> Izvrsno , irc klijent mi podrzava encoding s znakovima koje imam na soft tastaturi
<igustin> Redovna skupština HULK-a četvrtak, 20.02.2014. u 19:00 na FER-u http://is.gd/gNTJJg
<DroidMuffin> Izvrsna stvar kod tog droida je sto bas nista nije kak spada,samo bliizu toga
<DroidMuffin> Uvijek imas sto raditi
<ivoks> igustin: heh, to bi cak i mogao doci :)
<ivoks> taman iza radnog vremena
<DroidMuffin> mmike,koliko outa mozes taksijem na posao i doma za 2kilokune?
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> jos malo
<igustin> ivoks: bilo bi mi drago
<igustin> ivoks: btw... od kad ti to imaš radno vrijeme? ;)
<DroidMuffin> Nemrem enforsat drugu tipkovnicu ako ne zgasim irc
<rut> ovo je auto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aktQTnWz1vk
<datase> rut: Title: audi a6 c5 2.4 quattro off road, Views: 17500, Rating: 65.714288%
<DroidMuffin> Idem vidzet jel mogu busyboxom staviti iptablese na nerootan tab3
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> tak mi i treba kad zabrijem da haproxy moze sve
<ivoks> a ne moze nis
<DroidMuffin> Kaj moze ? :)
<ivoks> ne moze ssl passtrough
<ivoks> tj., moze, ali u razvojnoj verziji
<DroidMuffin> Nda, nemoze on kojesta_passthrough bez rudarenja ,nije li nekidan bila tu prica s sslom?
 * ravilov se pita kako to da je ivoks jos uvijek op
<ravilov> a kao mrzi opovanje :p
<ravilov> also
<DomaMuffin> Vjerojatno mu je toliko bitno da se ne zna deopat, mozes ga ti AFAIK :D
<ravilov> upgrade to 13.10, take 2 - konacno sam skuzio zasto su se X-i tako lijepo srusili
<DomaMuffin> zasto su se X-i tako lijepo srusili?
<ravilov> jer je gnome-shell bio cudan, ne javlja dependency probleme ali javlja da mu fali neki .so
<ravilov> jer je upstart promijenjen a ja o tome nisam znao, pa sam sad morao sam napraviti .conf file za svoj session
<ravilov> jer je po defaultu htjelo dizat gnome-session kojeg nemam
<ravilov> itd itd itd
 * ravilov se sad pita zasto ivoks toliko voli kickati bezveze
<ravilov> ili to samo mene
<weshmashian> non-dev haproxy treba malo kemije za ssl
<StephenS> zato sto si gej
<ivoks> weshmashian: zelis reci da se moze?
<ivoks> weshmashian: govorimo o 1.4, jel?
<weshmashian> ivoks: ak se dobro sjecam ti ne zelis terminirat ssl na haproxyu nego ga propustit?
<ivoks> tako je
<weshmashian> ejebaga, to nisam nikad pokusavo :)
<ivoks>  /kick weshmashian 
<weshmashian> :D
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> znaci stvarno samo mene
<ravilov> ajde dobro
<weshmashian> tebe voli, mene ne
<weshmashian> ili obratno, not sure :)
 * weshmashian se ode dalje gubit u 5 screenova i zilijon otvorenih tabova
<ravilov> ne znam cime sam se to zamjerio, ali nek mu bude
<rut> joj kad vidim ovo odmah mi zivot ljepsi :)
<rut> ko pita ne skita
<rut> muffin 
<DroidMuffin> !kick me jer sam lepi
<rut> muffin samo skatulje se kicka
<DroidMuffin> Javio mi se ubotu na/msg da ce me on rado kickati ,ali treba +h
<rut> a i ja bi +p
<DroidMuffin> +k for teh geekz
<DroidMuffin> ili je K+ ;)
<DroidMuffin> Na hr kanalima,jel
<rut> poima 
<rut> di mi je Stiven frend
<DroidMuffin> sad sam se sjetio,el netkoti ne kupujes u konzimu,rut? Ako se dobro sjecam imaju redhat! Podrzimo ih ;)
<DroidMuffin> Mrzim ovu tastaturu vec sad
 * weshmashian dobijo steelseries 6gv2
<weshmashian> brijem da mogu zatuc nekog s istom ako bas dodje do zombie apokalipse
<DroidMuffin> De ulr,tesko mi tipkat tu
<weshmashian> http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2
<DroidMuffin> wesmasinac,dze je obi?
<weshmashian> DroidMuffin: pa vidijo da je bio tu par puta
<weshmashian> bas se u subotu vidio s njim zadnji put
<DroidMuffin> Znam da se vidite pa pitam
<rut> muffin jesi na kakvim drogama ?
<DroidMuffin> MMOAR fizicara na kanalu ;)
<rut> sto ja imam sa konzumom ... 
<rut> briga me .. ne trose BSD 
<DroidMuffin> Na androidu rutino,jebe me ipv6 i iptablesi i rootanje,ne tim redom
<rut> sto android ima ipv6 :)
<ravilov> jos 300-tinjak paketa i bit cu up to date!
<ravilov> uz malo srece sustav ce nakon toga cak bit bootabilan
<ivoks> danas mi jedan klijent digo tlak
<ivoks> odgovor je bio
<ivoks> *****
<ivoks> What you are asking for is logically impossible.
<ivoks> idem doma
 * MmikeDOMA je vec doma
<ravilov> za promjenu
 * weshmashian nije
<weshmashian> bemti switchanje traffica
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, de, ubio si videobash.com
 * MmikeDOMA baca patke :)
<weshmashian> cem te nabijem sutra!
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> samo trebam nac di je sad onaj 75cm dildo u ofisu
<MmikeDOMA> taj dildo je prava kurvetina :)
<MmikeDOMA> u biti vvrbanc drka po videobashu, sad tek vidim :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem pospremit kaj sam u ducanu kupio
<DroidMuffin> Ljubieljima instagrama i slicnih treba prodavati vrecice za kupnjuu koje odma bacaju na drustvene mreze kupljeno,po kategorijama ;)
<DroidMuffin> Naplacivati adult filter 0,99e
<ravilov> slijedi najzabavniji dio - upgrade xfce-a i eclipse-a
<Mmike> tsa
<Mmike> pao ltc jos
<Mmike> kupit ili ne kupit
<SilverSpace> grah
<CTCP3> Mmike DroidMuffin : jel rudarite DOGEove
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> brijes da sam glup sto to ne radim?
<Mmike> aj idem bas
<CTCP3> a malo :D
<Mmike> probat
<Mmike> koji pool preporucas?
<CTCP3> https://dogehouse.org/index.php?page=register
<CTCP3> otvorene su rege
<jelly-hme> woof
 * CTCP3 slaps jelly-hme around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> skoro se duplo zaradi na DOGEu
<CTCP3> u odnosu na LTC
<CTCP3> ALI ALI
<weshmashian> moo?
<CTCP3> ovaj DOGE jos raste ko blesav u odnosu na BTC
<CTCP3> skocio je u par dana s 170-200 mBTC na 260-280 mBTC
<Mmike> Cryptsy broke their promise of resolving deposits/withdrawals again - so we are again warning you - stop using them until they fix their issues!
<Mmike> kra?
<CTCP3> da, ne koristi onu https://www.cryptsy.com/ burzu
<CTCP3> https://www.mtgox.com/ je isto u kurcu
<StephenS> cujem da vuces 5 grama dnevno CTCP3 
<CTCP3> sta 5 grama, 10 kila
<CTCP3> trenutno trosim cca 10 kilowatta
<StephenS> auuu
<StephenS> \BOI
<Mmike> CTCP3, a di ti trgujes trenutno?
<CTCP3> https://vircurex.com/
<CTCP3> nisam imo nikih problema sa njima
<jelly-hme> CTCP3: bar ti je toplo doma
<CTCP3> do sad sam mijenjo DOGEove u BTCe
<CTCP3> al nisam trebo xD
<CTCP3> jelly-hme : imam problema sa signalom
<CTCP3> nemrem(o) vise hvatat TV signal i WIFI steka
<Mmike> CTCP3, e, a, di wallet za linux nadjes?
<CTCP3> Mmike : nidje, ja sam idiot koji cuva lovu na burzi :)))
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> hm, kja nemaju za linux klijent?
<CTCP3> digni ga u win virtualki xD
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> cek da vidm
<Mmike> eto sam krenuo mintat dogeove
<StephenS> cijek da vidjem
<Mmike> [2014-02-13 23:05:00] accepted: 1/1 (100.00%), 235.96 khash/s (yay!!!)
<CTCP3> sporo?
<Mmike> nvidia
<Mmike> to mi je doma stroj
<Mmike> tj, desktop
<Mmike> ati je na balkonu :)
<CTCP3> xD
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kaj vec imam 30 dogeova?
<CTCP3> 1 doge = 1 lipa :))
<Mmike> krasota :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-14
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuNal-y_Vl0#t=375 # jutrofski ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: DJ Muggs Soul Assassins Chapter 1 (Full Album), Views: 2242, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  \o/  
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/8 # vitz 
<ivoks> hm, di su mirka i kenny
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Djes' ivoks
<ivoks> a evo me
<ivoks> pred prekretnicom sam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako imam hibridni ( privatni + pristek na javni) cloud, na sto se ubuntu defaultno najlakse pristeka ? 
<ivoks> ostati engineer ili otici u menadzerske vode
<BotaniCar> prekreni pico u sebe ! 
<BotaniCar> Odi u managere, manje sjedina, a i hrana je bolja 
<ivoks> i kreditna od firme
<ivoks> :]
<BotaniCar> jedino kaj bush zaglupil ( tech wise)
<ivoks> ne budem, imam svoju firmu
<BotaniCar> mEH, CAST TVOM MOZGU, ALI NE MOZES BITI IZVRSTAN I UP TO DATE U 10 STVARI :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ja ne mogu , pardn maj kapz
<ivoks> nisam skuzio ovo s cloudovima
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> previse ti se buzzworda prodalo, pa ne vidis sto je sto :)
<ivoks> ubuntu se ne 'steka' na cloudove
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> imam svoj cloud, recimo da je ubuntu based, i htio bi pristek na javni da mogu sklairati reusrse ako mi developeri polude i zatreba im neceg
<ivoks> skalirati ili prebaciti?
<ivoks> naime, skalirati znaci da su ti privatni i javni povezani
<ivoks> sto ne bi preporucio
<ivoks> a prebaciti znaci uzeti workload s privatnog i dignuti ga na javnom cloudu
<ivoks> znaci radis nes, razvijas u svom privatnom
<ivoks> ovo ono
<ivoks> nakon godinu dana zakljucis kako je to to
<ivoks> i dignes u javnom
<ivoks> to si mislio?
<BotaniCar> skalirati, preporucljivo ili ne, produkcijska instanca ce u dogledno vrijeme ostati na privatnom, no testna/edu bi mogla bez brige oko politickih pitanja biti spojene s "javnim" resursima
 * SilverSpace je obavio jutarnje kupanje i brijanje 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: i onda bi migrirao tu javnu instancu na privatni cloud?
<ivoks> ili bi ti samo dvije instance na dva razlicita mjesta? :)
<SilverSpace> svaki put kad se obrijem pitam se di mi je do nedavno bila pamet sto nisam investirao u prave zilete i aparat 
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to ti onda nije hibridni cloud vec hibridna firma
<BotaniCar> zovi kako hoces :)
<ivoks> hibridi podrazumijevaju neku interakciju izmedju privatnog i javnog clouda
<ivoks> a ti je ovdje nemas
<ivoks> mozda imas unutar aplikacije, ali to je nebitno za cloud
<ivoks> hibrid bi znacio da s privatnog clouda bez downtimea (ili s jako malim) instancu prebacis na javni
<BotaniCar> ono sto sam mislio je dici/vec imati privatni cloud, s setom usluga/servisa koje on hendla. Ako mi zatreba dodatnih resursa, prebaciti excess workloada da ga zvace na javnom cloudu.
<ivoks> zna li aplikacija hendlati to skaliranje?
<BotaniCar> aplikacija je u fazi projektnog zadatka za novu verziju, pa ce znati sto joj kazem da zna
<ivoks> to mozes s bilo cime i nije direktno vezano za cloud
<ivoks> znaci, imas instancu, recimo haproxy
<ivoks> i on balansira izmedju dvije lokalne instance
<ivoks> i sad trebas jos 1000 instanci
<ivoks> dignes ih u awsu ili rackspaceu
<BotaniCar> slazem se, stvar je u tome da moram u portfelju usluga koje nudmo vezano uz taj servis unijeti i par hype rijeci, clud je izvrstan za to :) 
<BotaniCar> Eto, to je bottom line
<ivoks> taj haproxy onda mora znati za te instance
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> koliko ce to biti upotrebljivo, nisam siguran, ali moze se :D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro
<BotaniCar> ma, bez muljanja sam ti napisao da mi treba cisto PRa radi
<BotaniCar> jutro, jaca
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a kak se u tuntoru zovu clusteri, i jel mogu neki takav hibrid clustera sloziti ? ( u jedan cluster strpati 15 privatnih servera, i na njih dostukavati rentane kasnije ) ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u stvari isto pitam, mozda je razlika samo terminoloska 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dobro jutro!
<jaizza> BotaniCar: dobro jutro komad
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/RFyFgp hebate kad ce ovome kraj fakat su nesposobni kaj je najgore nis ni ne pokusavaju pa da vidis da se trude 
<BotaniCar> Nda, kak si mi na pocetku rekao, supercomputing nema veze s cloudom http://www.stevekelly.eu/cluster.shtml 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: na linuxu se sve moze :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cluster je cluster
<ivoks> BotaniCar: imas HA cluster, imas beowoulf cluster...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na svemu se sve moze, na linuxu mi je samo interesantnije jer manje klikam , a vise tipkam :) 
<BotaniCar> nda, s beowoulfom sam koketirao
<Mmike> pa jebo ih
<Mmike> pozivi na broj su se mijenjali!
<Mmike> kak?
<BotaniCar> de si mesojede ! :) 
<Mmike> kad?
 * Mmike ce popizdit s drzavo
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> beowoolf je HPC cluster
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti je zato kaj radis, da sedis na burzi ti ne bi smetalo 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet nisi pazio 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, istina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj mi ne govoris da imam lepo dete, sigurno ti je tihana pokazala kak mi je sin lepi ! :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: tko te ljuti?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, in fact, nije :)
<Mmike> jaizza, republka hrvatska
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pusa tihani za diskreciju u tom slucaju :D
<Mmike> konkretnije, nesposobni debili koji sjede na kljucnim mjestima
<jaizza> Mmike: tek sad?
<jaizza> Mmike: dobro si izdržao
<Mmike> ha! kupio sam dolare kad je LTC bio 18, i prodao sam dolare sad kad je LTC 14 :)
<BotaniCar> babe koje rade u REGOSu izgledaju kao da su genski predvidjene za svoje stolce, brijem da mi treba ono za odstopavanje WCa i 13 radapcigera da ih iscupam, ako ikad odluce prosetati van ureda 
<BotaniCar> ja sam prekjuce prodao LTCa za 140€
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj nisi ti rekao stekaj *coine dok ih ne skupis 100 ? Vec jesi ?
<jaizza> Mmike: jel ti možda fali formular FT1P?
<BotaniCar> jaizza:  :))))))))))))))
<Mmike> jaizza, nije ti ovo alan ford ;)
<Mmike> nema tu formulara
<Mmike> aj idi djecu odgajaj :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: slozi aplikaciju da moze skalirati
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je svoje vec odgojila dobrim djelom, sad je kak je :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: neinformiran si
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes koristiti izraz cloud jer ces onda moci aplikaciju skalirati u cloudu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali ako ti aplikacija ne skalira, nece ti cloud pomoci
<ivoks> IaaS je samo 'osobni datacentar'
<Mmike> jaizza, au contraire, ti si ta koja prsti od neinformiranosti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, oho! :) a paradigm shift? :)
<ivoks> mozes slagat mreze, shared storage itd
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ima i to, kad skuzis da mozes slagati DCe kako zelis
<Mmike> ma ne to
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti to dosta za struju kaj si potrosio
<Mmike> nego spoznaja da 'aplikacija mora bit svjesna clouda'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja pisem projektni zadatak. Ako napisem da mora sklairati u skladu s $nekim_standardom, tako ce i biti. Kako je linux-based, reko da prvo tu pitam na kaj vi inace defaultate takve stvari
<Mmike> to je ok
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to mi je cisto, imam 2 slabije kartice koje zaradjuju za struju za sve
<Mmike> i dalje ima hrpa ljudi koja brije da kad nesto stave u cloud da je to onda autoskalabilno, redundantno i sve to
<Mmike> jer je 'cloud' i dalje jedna velika magla
<Mmike> i sta da ja sad napravim
<ivoks> Mmike: infrastruktura je autoskalabilna, redundantna, itd
<Mmike> kak da izmjenim pozive na broj?
<ivoks> ali aplikacija ne mora biti :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: onda dobro bar nesto 
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, al' to je bila i prije no sto se zvala 'cloud'
<jaizza> Mmike: dokaži
<Mmike> jaizza, upravo jesam :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa Joe Sixpack nije bas mogao doci i reci 'dajte mi 20 servera na 2 sata za 30 sekundi'
<ivoks> sad to moze
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 1000+ kn mjesecno za to da imam hobi ? Meni je to malo bolje nego "bar nesto" :) Da imam duplo toliko, placalo bi mi kredit za stan ( dok ide, ide) :)
<ivoks> za jako malo novaca
<ivoks> cca 5$
<Mmike> ivoks, od kad je amazona, mogao je.
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ZPWQSR pa si ti misli kretenske drzave 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa amazon je cloud :)
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> sve je cloud :)
<Mmike> rba bankarstvo
<Mmike> pa koja je to nakupina neobrazovanih idijota
<BotaniCar> sve je cloud, samo je rba bankarstvo drek 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> fakat je drek
<Mmike> al' su jedini koji ne gnjave sa smartcardom
<BotaniCar> Bilo je i prije, sad je samo redizajnirani drek 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> sta su ga promijenili?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dete spava u njihalici onoj!!!!!!!!!!!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nemoj ni ici gledati, same shit, with rounded-corners interface on top
<Mmike> nisam nit skuzio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma nisu, drek je od kad je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: je-be-no 
<Mmike> promijenim predloske
<Mmike> s obzirom na nove brojeve i to
<ivoks> meni je isto
<Mmike> no medjutim kad kazem 'napravi nalog iz predloska' ili kako se to vec zove
<Mmike> dobijem uvijek podatke za prvi nalog koji sam platio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i nemaju "izvezi podatke u ERP" :) Pih :)
<Mmike> i sad imam 3 doprinosa placena sa istim pozivom na broj i istim iznosom
<Mmike> :) 3 put sam si platio zdravstveno :)
<ivoks> pa kad placas s istim predloskom
<ivoks> ja imam razlicite predloske za razlicite stvari
<ivoks> inace nije predlozak, jel :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti je nekaj kod tebe sjebato, ako ucitam predlozak i promijenim PNB , platim, uredno mi prodje s novim PNBom
<Mmike> ivoks, ha-ha-ahaha
<Mmike> BotaniCar, poanta je da imam 10 predolazak s razlicitim stvarima
<Mmike> medjutim ovaj uvijek povuce stvari od zadnjeg placanja
<jaizza> Mmike: mora da mi se izbrisalo s ekrana
<ivoks> to ti browser radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni uvijek povusse predlozak kakv je, ne kuzim , meni smrdi na browser cache
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> browser je kriv stso je njima webapp sjebat :)
<ivoks> srecom, njihov webapp je jos uvijek html
<BotaniCar> ma sjebat je gazda browsera, koliko si spavao ovaj tjedan ? :D
<ivoks> a ne java
<ivoks> pa bi ja tu radje okrivio browser
<Mmike> ivoks, kak browser?
<Mmike> pa tko je programirao to?
<Mmike> browser ili rba-kontraktori?
<ivoks> Mmike: govorim o HTML-u
<BotaniCar> Mmike: probaj to u IE browseru, nece ti se desiti :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne navlači ga na grijeh
<Mmike> BotaniCar, rado, al' nemam :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zakaj greh, ako proba s potpuno-drugim browserom i ne ponovi se, zna na koga galamiti 
<Mmike> jel' ima tko ibankarstvo koje nije rba/zaba?
<Mmike> a da ima i rba ili zaba?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: osh da ti dam remote desktop ovdje, samo da prvo keylogger stavim ?!
<BotaniCar> ima moja zena erste, tesko za vjerovati, ali 4x je ne-ergonomicniji nego RBA
<Mmike> kaj ce ti keylogger kad ovo ima session key
<BotaniCar> Kaj tebe briga akj ce meni keylogger. Treba mi da budem ziher da mi nisi neki BOINC drek instalirao dok si bio spojen :) Ne zato da ja tebe shebem :)
 * BotaniCar pretpostavlja da ce mmiketa pustiti na RDP kao lokalnog admina :)
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> oslo 10k kuna
<Mmike> na davanja 
<BotaniCar> Dobro je dok imas. 
<Mmike> a to je ukalkulirano
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<ivoks> samo 10?
<ivoks> dobar si
<ivoks> Mmike: probaj s ie
<ivoks> http://www.securityweek.com/new-ie-10-zero-day-used-watering-hole-attack-targeting-us-military
<BotaniCar> sad me sjetilo na ono kad su u San Francisvu shebali nekaj s atomskim satom, a usli su kroz nek'vo windows racunalo
<jelly> ha
<jelly> http://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes.html
<jelly> (ima i titlove na domaćem ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: +1 , nisam znao 
<SilverSpace> Nemate pravo na produljenje, produljenje vam je omogućeno sa datumom 01.09.2014.
<SilverSpace> bemti tko ce to docekati
<jelly> planiras prebjeci nekamo?
<BotaniCar> brijem da je odlucio kupiti pe*is extender koji mu internet cijelo vrijeme nudi 
<SilverSpace> vip ugovor
<BotaniCar> Zena i ja obicno zaboravimo na istek ugovora pa nas provajderi cimaju. Fakat mi je svejedno kakav telefon imam u dzepu/tko mi provajda internet 
<BotaniCar> sto je website penetration testing lep posel .. pustis skripte i kopas nos pol dana 
<SilverSpace> pizdim, kupio jedan dio elektronike i sad ga ne mogu naci doma kreten stavio negdje u kutiju 
<jelly> meni bi bilo svejedno kad bi prijenos broja trajao ispod 24 sata
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma pizdim na telefon steka mi 
<jaizza> e tako je to kad kolega slavi rođendan i 8 godina u firmi pa te ne pusti iz sobe van :-)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ah cugate na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj bi prenosil broj ? Nije da su razlike u tarifama takva drama. Ili pricas o fiksnom , pa spominjes u kontekstu selidbe ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: i jednom i drugom
<jelly> zakaj bi mijenjao broj?
<BotaniCar> Pa, izmedju ostalog jer time imas razlog javiti se ekipi prema kojoj nisi digao slusalicu od kad su ti u adresaru :)
<jelly> a selidba fiksnog je jos gora, 30-60 dana veli H1
<BotaniCar> a i otarasit ces se marketinskih agencija koej imaju arhiviran stari broj
<jaizza> SilverSpace: opet mi ne vjeruju da se nemrem napit pa me izazivaju
<SilverSpace> jaizza: uh :) 
<ravilov> jel zna tko tu sta o policykitu?
<ravilov> ili ste svi sistemci i userland vas ne zanima
<ravilov> (osim za mintanje)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=n8OutK-VJ-4
<jelly> userland?
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Kako nas ucjenjuju poplavama, Views: 1845, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> jelly, ne userland vs. kernelland nego obicno korisnicko okruzenje vs. sistemsko okruzenje
<BotaniCar> ravilov: meni izgleda prilicno samo objasnjivo, ne trosim inace.
<jaizza> život je lijep - što reći
<jelly> ravilov: aha, radne stanice vs serveri
 * SilverSpace misli da jaizza vec plese na stolu :) 
<ravilov> jelly, tako nekako
<ravilov> dakle: trosim xfce (DE) i gdm (login manager), i jedan i drugi imaju power opcije tipa shutdown, reboot, suspend... problem je da od jucerasnjeg upgradea (13.04 -> 13.10) to vise ne radi, u xfce me reboot/shutdown samo vrate na login screen (gdm), dok se u gdm-u doslovce ne dogodi nista
<jelly> o policykitu znam samo da nije radio ono sto je trebao na xfce na debianu
<ravilov> googlao malo, svi nesto pricaju da fali neki policy
<ravilov> medjutim sto god probam ne pomaze
<jelly> pa sam suspendao sa "sudo pm-suspend"
<jelly> i tako dalje
<ravilov> reboot/shutdown/suspend/itd rade bez problema preko dbus-send
<ravilov> jelly, i ja neko vrijeme, ali eto ima ljepsi nacin :)
<jelly> "ima" vs "radi"
<ravilov> pa dbus radi
<ravilov> ali ja bi da mi ponudjeni gumbici rade
<jelly> ja bi ponija
<jelly> cek... imam ih vec tri na stolu
<ravilov> evo ti jos malo: http://is.gd/8mBXMQ
<jelly> brijem da ti to sve radi u unityju, a za xfce vendora bas i nije briga
<ravilov> ali nije do xfce-a, kad ni u gdm ne radi
<ravilov> nekako imam dojam da se oba svode na isti problem
<ravilov> mislio sam da i dbus ovisi o system policy, ali eto izgleda da ne, ili nije do toga
<jelly> zar ubuntu ne koristi lightdm od cca 12.04 ili 13.04?
<ravilov> ne znam, ali ubuntu takodjer ne koristi xfce po defaultu ;)
<ravilov> ja sam si stavio gdm i to koristim
<jelly> pa onda, vrati defaultni dm i vidi radi li bolje
<ravilov> btw novi gdm je weird... nakon nekog vremena ugasi ekran, i kad stisnes nesto da ga upalis, prvo dobijes neki slide screen, ko na telefonima...
<ravilov> jelly, nisam znao koji je defaultni jer otkad koristim mint (od 2011) koristim gdm
<ravilov> nekako se sjecam da sam ovaj problem imao i sa nekim proslim upgradeom ali to je sve mutno, nemam pojma kako sam rijesio
<ravilov> mislim da je onomad chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown pomogao
<jelly> jel mint ili ubuntu, onda?
<BotaniCar> Nit je snijeg, nit su labudovi, to bi radilo da koristite Unity 
<BotaniCar> sve si rekao s "vendora nije briga" 
<ravilov> jelly, mint sa nadodanim ubuntu repozitorijima
<BotaniCar> FrankenMint ! :) 
<jelly> ravilov: i čudiš se da ne radi?!
<ravilov> eto radi bez (vecih) problema od 2011
<ravilov> pa mint je ubuntu-based...
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> cak i mint devs kazu da slobodno dodas ubuntu repos
<ravilov> jerbo oni nemaju kompletne repos, drze samo promjene u odnosu na ubuntu
<ravilov> tipa mate/cinnamon itd
<BotaniCar> ravilov: onda ih pitaj koji DE oni koriste
<jelly> čudna sorta
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ;-)
<ravilov> BotaniCar, koriste svoj DE
<jaizza> SilverSpace: na žalost radim! 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: al ne bi bilo loše na stolu zaplesati ;-)
<ravilov> ne zanima me sta je default, ovo je radilo i hocu da opet radi, samo sam pitao ako netko ima neku ideju
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<ravilov> sta me uvijek svi silite promijenit sta koristim? a ja samo pitam kako popravit situaciju
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ne , sretno 
<jaizza> opet se borim s ..........
<ravilov> jaizza, ...IBM-om?
<jaizza> ravilov: ovaj put ne
<jaizza> ravilov: s domaćom firmom 
<jaizza> ljubi ih teta ja
<ravilov> ovo bi trebao biti tehnicki izazov, a ne poziv na prisiljavanje na konformaciju
<ravilov> jaizza, fun
<jaizza> ravilov: još kakav!
<ravilov> jaizza, podsjeti ih da je danas valentinovo
<ravilov> te da se prigodni sex obavlja doma a ne na poslu
<ivoks> ok, odlucio sam
<ivoks> challange accepted
<ravilov> dajes otkaz?
<jelly> <ravilov> te da se prigodni sex obavlja doma a ne na poslu <ivoks> challange accepted
<jelly> wut
<jaizza> ravilov: pa da mu dam zadovoljstvo da misli kak je "on top"
<jaizza> ravilov: ja ufatim i obrnem ;-)
<ravilov> sto bi frend rekao
<ravilov> "ja sam ko komarac - ubodem i odem"
<ravilov> jaizza, znaci ti si obrtnik?
<jaizza> i partner
<ravilov> cool
<jelly> strateski
 * ravilov mrzi korporativni "transparentni" proxy
<jaizza> ravilov: slabo bi se proveo kao komarac u mojoj prisutnosti ;-)
<ravilov> transparentan my ass
<ravilov> transparentan je jedino ako sam na win i ulogiran u domenski acc
<ravilov> inace stalno trazi autorizaciju
<BotaniCar> http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/trazite-posao-todoric-zaposljava-vise-stotina-mladih-ljudi-263834 # Agrokor - radom iz krize </skeptic>
<BotaniCar> ravilov, kaj imate za proxy ? BlueCoat neki ?
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> nemam pojma sta imamo
<ravilov> moram otici na neku zabranjenu stranicu pa da mi se javi
 * BotaniCar si je zabranio sve, od urbandiktznerija do vimea
<jelly> BotaniCar: a tvtropes
<BotaniCar> jelly: otvara, prvi put vidim sajt pa .. :D
<ravilov> order deny,allow; deny *; allow 127.0.0.1
<ravilov> jelly, znam mnoge koji se uspiju na tome izgubit ko na youtube ili wikipediji, meni to nikad nije poslo za rukom
<ravilov> valjda nisam dovoljno TV fanatik
<ravilov> pa mi dosadno
<BotaniCar> same here, browsao sam sajt ravno 15 sekundi
<BotaniCar> i to mi je za oko zapeo "weak gay cowboy" :) 
<jelly> to je odavno za svaku vrstu pop kulture, knjige, filmove, stripove, ne samo tv
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak me expression filter  pustio  da otvorim thread
<BotaniCar> jelly: za to imam vukajliju :)
<ravilov> onda sam valjda pop nekulturan
<ravilov> fora google doodle za valentinovo
<BotaniCar> Ovaj S.Petrina je car, dobio spor protiv RH : http://hudoc.echr.coe.int/sites/eng/Pages/search.aspx#{"fulltext":["petrina"],"itemid":["001-140784"]} :) 
<i__k> pozdrav svima, SSpace mi je rekao da ovdje mogu pitati ako zapnem, da ne dužim nisam iz linux nego iz windows svijeta, i kao što svi znate XP se miče, tako i ja moram maknuti XP računala s domene. Kako baš svim zaposlenicima Win7, a pogotovo novo računalo nije potrebno, moja ideja je prebaciti ih na Mint podesiti da se logiraju domenski accountima i podesiti im 1 share i intranet na koji pristupaju. Uvjet vlasnika je da niti je
<BotaniCar> i__k: si pokusao "LikeWise" izuciti? Da li te nesto takvo zadovoljava ? Da li ti uopce treba MS AD, ili ti je Samba OK ?
<i__k> poslije 1/4/2014. Dokle sam stigao: 1, envelope mail -> exchange: fercera, likewise nije nikako radio ali centrify express mi da da se logiram s domenskim userima na Mint (- je da mi ponudi sve domenske usere ali valjda se da poštimati)
<BotaniCar> i__k: fali ti nesto teksta. 
<jelly> "Uvjet vlasnika je da niti j[ODREZANO]
<i__k> uvjet je da se svi moraju logirati domenski (mislim vlasnici su francuzi i prilično nekooperativni i kruti u svojim zahtjevima)
<i__k> <BotaniCar> ina mreži mi ne smije ostati niti jedno XP računalo
<i__k> kad se logiram s domenskim userom, ako idem na win share svjedno me opet pita za user/password.
<i__k> sorry na dužini:) Inače ime mi je Ivan svi me zovu Ivica
<BotaniCar> i__k: koji novo domene imate ( 200,2003, 2008, 2012 )?
<BotaniCar> **nivo domene
<i__k> Moja idealna kombinacija bi bila: jedno logiranje (domenski user), poštima share tako da se ne moraju ponovno logirati i upisivati user/pwd (korisnici ko korisnici) i pristup intranetu s domenskim userom (imamo online narudžbenice, putne naloge, ulaznu poštu koja je vezana uz korisnika) Exchange sam riješio
<i__k> domena je 2003
<BotaniCar> Nivo domene i OS nisu isto. Mozes imati Win2003 server na kojem je domenski nivo 2000 ( ovisno o domenskom nivou se primjenjuju group policy koji definiraju sigurnost, i time login prompt za dijeljene resurse)
<BotaniCar> vezano, da li se prompt pojavljuje i kod pristupanja dijeljenim printerima ? 
<MmikePoso> Kako napraviti trbušnjak?
<MmikePoso>  
<MmikePoso> 1. Lezi na leđa i savij koljena. Ruke stavi iza glave, prekriži ih, te dlanove stavi na leđne lopatice.
<MmikePoso> kako to misle - dlanove stavi na ledjne lopatice? :D:D:D
<ravilov> to neke upute za ljude od gume?
<igustin> tuđe :P :D
 * BotaniCar uredno stavio dlanove na lopatice
<ravilov> igustin se nudi za pomoc?
<i__k> ček moram se odlogirati s Minta da se ulogiram kao user s domene
<i__k> domena je Native mode
<BotaniCar> i__k: ok, ok
<i__k> no pre-Windows 2000 domain controllers
<BotaniCar> i__k: smrdi mi da te mint zeza. aj se logni tamo i probaj s printerom, ako ces i tamo imati problem, probaj rjesenje s http://community.centrify.com/t5/DirectControl-Express-for-UNIX/windows-shared-printer-always-asks-for-password/td-p/1534 (  comment out AuthInfoRequired username,password﻿ )
<igustin> nevjerojatno... HP odlučio naplaćivati updateove serverskih firmwarea http://is.gd/dIi2TO
<ravilov> igustin, to je staro :p
<BotaniCar> a ako to pomogne, onda ces morati rovariti po mintu da nadjes odgovarajuci conf fajl za druge resurse
<jelly> igustin: a gle, ako nemas support takitak si u banani
<drj_cro> i__k2: a bas moras ms-domenu imat?/ako vec prebacujes sa MS na OpenSource onda koristi sve OpenSource
<BotaniCar> jelly: svejedno, mi na lageru imamo pol' tuceta HP servera van jamstva, ali su do sad bili funkcionalni i up-to-date , a sad .. 
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: principali mu inzistiraju na domeni 
<jelly> jedino je tlaka sto se moras ulogirati da bi skinuo update
<jelly> BotaniCar: ionako ih ni do sad niste flashali!
<drj_cro> i__k2: kak ja imam slozeno freeipa(domena),samba/nfs(shareovi) i sve radi prek kerberos ticketa(jednom se ulogira i svuda preko ticketa moze dalje)
<BotaniCar> jelly: flashali smo kad god smo dobili nekaj za flash 
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da su u HPu poceli stediti na resursima , skupo im je imati ekipu koja odrzava firmware/drivere za hardver od kojeg ne ubiru paushal 
<BotaniCar> uvijek sam govorio da su hw vendori gori od svakog majkrosofta
<jelly> nisu gori od orakleta
<BotaniCar> midontnou
<i__k2> drj_cro: ne prebacujem sve na opensource, ali proračun je na nuli (ispucao sve što su mi dali da zamjenim 90% računala i ostalo ovih 10%) i jedino rješenje da tih 10 ljudi ima kompjuter do kraja godine je da nisu na XP-u
<i__k2> printere mogu instalirati direktno preko IP adrese, a sad se nešto puno razmišlja ako idem preko printservera:( 
<BotaniCar> i__k2: vezano za likewise: http://blog.zwiegnet.com/linux-server/join-linux-mint-to-windows-domain/ , ja s likewiseom nisam nikad imao problema s pristupom djeljenim resursima. Ovo kaj bi ti deployao nisam probavao, best bet mi je da probas sto sam napisao gore. 
<BotaniCar> Nekad zazalim sto vise nemam MS domenu, sad bi imao kaj cackati :) 
<ravilov> kopaj nos
<BotaniCar> ravilov: s mojom nosinom to nije neki izazov 
<i__k2> botanicar: :), likewise mi nije mogao naći DC:( išao sam po tom zweignet postu, a centrify je bez problema
<BotaniCar> i__k2: nije mogao naci domenu , uz neku gresku ili si imao samo silent-fail ?
<jaizza> joj što volim firme naše
<jaizza> firme naše ubiše me
<jaizza> trajnanananana
<i__k2> Botanicar: ako se sjećam, trebalo je podesiti hosts i nameserver, mogu ga ja ponovno instalirati i probati 
<BotaniCar> i__k2: imas poruku na private 
<i__k2> a vidim, samo kako da ti odgovorim iz chrome? čini mi se nikako, idem instalirati neki irc program
<i__k2> Botanicar: a vidim, samo kako da ti odgovorim iz chrome? čini mi se nikako, idem instalirati neki irc program
<BotaniCar> to je posel, prije nego se primis onog kaj si dosao rijesiti, nafukamo te na irssi :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5r2dNYCHiw # jabukaTV Milanovic/Bolkovic pt I
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Zoran Milanović u 2u9 Romana Bolkovića (1. dio), Views: 278, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> i__k2, to se zove query inace ;)
<ravilov> radi i u chrome i bilogdje
<BotaniCar> ravilov, kaj mora napisati /q botanicar, ako sam kveri ja inicirao ? ?
<BotaniCar> brijem da ima neki smijesni webchat koji  ne zna za tabove
<ravilov> standardni freenode webchat
<ravilov> ima tabove i sve
<ravilov> ne bi trebalo pisati /q
<ravilov> ali ako mu slucajno nesto ne radi, uvijek moze odabrati query iz popisa usera
 * BotaniCar shrugs
<ravilov> ha, skuzio
<ravilov> otvori mu novi tab "messages"
<ravilov> genericki, tu idu PM od svih
<ravilov> tako da da, treba sloziti ili da onclick na username radi query, ili rucno napisati /q
<ravilov> malo blesavo
<BotaniCar> bitno da radi, jos bolje ako je zbog toga instalirao pravi irc, bar se mozemo nadati da ce navratiti jos nekad jer mu je vec instalirano :)
<jaizza> http://www.fun.24sata.rs/resources/funImg/14-02-2014/13/650/32629-fbe812d1f4a9e7be0f3cded61b5147c8.jpg?v=0
<BotaniCar> Citao sam i slusao o Bolkovicu svasta, ali frajer fakat u redu vodi intervjue, cak mu je i Milanovic bio u marginama kulturnog razgovora
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> i__k: oo vidim jos si u problemima 
<i__k> silverspace: malo:) ali pomoæ je stigla, hvala svima, zaboravljam mint i idem probati CentOS i debian:)
<i__k> Botanicar: dobar je Bolkoviæ, iako ponekad voli više slušati svoja pitanja nego onog s kim ima interview, meni su malo izgledali ko da su se našli na kavi i prepucavali, ali bila dobra emisija
<BotaniCar> i__k: to mi se i dopalo, vecina intervjua koje inace mozes vidjeti se svode na pokazivanje pimpeka i natjecanje ciji je veci. Da li su odgovori koje je Mile davao validni ili ne, ali je barem razgovarao u granicama kulturnog razgovora
<SilverSpace> i__k: eh problemi sretno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma daj galamili su hebote gore nego nas dvojica kad se nademo :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisu galamili, bolkovicev mikrofon je bio strgan, a netko je nespretno normalizirao zvuk
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> a po tonu razgovora su miljama iznad intervjua koje mile daje na HRTu , kad si ga tamo cuo da nekom kaze "imate pravo" :) 
<SilverSpace> kad si ga inace vido da kaze imate pravo 
<BotaniCar> http://juznastranauma.blogspot.com/2013/11/imate-lideficit-kanabisa-u-organizmu.html , 30 sekundi prije markirane tocke u videu :)
<BotaniCar> ups, krivi link :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anBkXyBcLO8#t=819 tu 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Zoran Milanović u 2u9 Romana Bolkovića (2. dio), Views: 219, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> fuck prokleta zmijurina sad sam ju natjerao da radi 
<SilverSpace> bude nesto od mene 
<BotaniCar> Erekcija ? Digao si pitona ? :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> blago nama kaj imamo google
<SilverSpace> i jos bolje ljude kaj znaju objasniti 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 3.4!
<BotaniCar> -beta_release_3
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> tja
<BotaniCar> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/315742/Osnivac-HG-Spota-demonstrativno-napusta-Hrvatsku.html # Gadi mi se Prpicev ego, no to nema veze s tim da ima 100% pravo sto dize sidro :(
<MmikePoso> ivoks: jel' vodis ti ovo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2011_03_37_862.html
<hrvojem> :)
<BotaniCar> On the funny side, frajer i dalje vjeruje da ce 3D robna kuca biti profitabilan projekt :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: mozemo ti mi prodati softver koji to hendla :) Imamo i uredjajje za kontrolu kretanja zaposlenika / evidenciju prisustva :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemoj! :)
<weshmashian> ovak nam je sasvim dobro :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: bilo bi ti i bolje da vam prodamo. Lakse ti je editirati unos u bazi nego onu A3 plahtu papira koju poslodavac sad ispunjava
<ivoks> MmikePoso: da
<ivoks> MmikePoso: openerp mi to vodi
<ivoks> MmikePoso: evo, mirka dodje na posao i ulogira se i to je to 
<ivoks> odlogira se kad ide doma i openerp sve biljezi
<BotaniCar> Ovi na linkedinu postaju tragicni, ne vise komicni. Nude mi revolucionarnu uslugu s kojom mogu vidjeti poimence tko mi je gledao profil.. ako dozvolim da njihovi kukiji ostanu :) 
<ivoks> ode prpic
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: iskreno, zaboli me kaj poslodavac ispunjava sve dok se ne moram clockat :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: phew, "Podatke iz stavka 1. podstavka 3. i 4. ovoga članka poslodavac je obvezan voditi samo ako je obveza vođenja tih podataka ugovorena kolektivnim ugovorom, sporazumom sklopljenim između radničkog vijeća i poslodavca, pravilnikom o radu ili ugovorom o radu"
<jelly> ivoks: dakle ne moras svaki dan pratiti osim ako si sam to ne natovaris
<MmikePoso> ivoks: a ti?
<MmikePoso> jelly: kra?
<MmikePoso> jelly: dje si to naso?
<ivoks> MmikePoso: kaj ja?
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa ti si isto zaposlenik, nisi?
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> ma gle MmikePoso 
<ivoks> guram dok god mi ne pukne film
<ivoks> ili mi ne dodje inspekcija
<ivoks> a onda selim
<MmikePoso> ivoks: i feel you, bro
<jelly> MmikePoso: pa tu, 3. PODACI O RADNOM VREMENU, Članak 8., (2)
<MmikePoso> isti jebeni kurac kod mene :)P
<ivoks> jer ovo je presmijesno
<ivoks> drzava u kojoj dobijes kaznu jer si preplatio radnike... ma
<ivoks> cim mi se pojavi na vratim, evo, tu je kljuc, tu su vam papiri
<ivoks> zbogom
<BotaniCar> Nama su bili , doduse pred 2 godine, i nisu bili zlocesti. In and out job
<MmikePoso> jelly: da, al' to je samo za pocetak i kraj
<MmikePoso> al', what ivoks said
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/YSVbdw e da uopce nisu u sukobu lopovluka
<jelly> MmikePoso: pa da.  prekovremene, dezurstva i ino takitak moras biljezit
<MmikePoso> neka
<MmikePoso> sad ce HDZ na vlast
<MmikePoso> :):):)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: lol
<pkiller> HDZ zna se (da će sjebat sve ali ipak ih narod odabire) :)
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: ti sam suti, ti si hadezeovac u dusi, vidio sam ti partijsku knjizicu
<SilverSpace> ne moze se tu nis promjeniti sve je to navika a navika je gadna stvar
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: lol nisam nikad bio 
<ivoks> hdz krade
<ivoks> ali im nesto ispadne iz dzepa
<ivoks> ovi ne znaju ni krast
<hrvojem> ivoks: +1 re: preseljenje, koliko znam Senko je vec otvorio firmu u UK
<hrvojem> a i po ovome sto prpic pise 300GPB nije neka velika suma za otvaranje
<BotaniCar> Meni se place kad citam kak svi dizete ruke od ovog tu, a nemam vam kaj za zameriti
<ivoks> pa ne dizem ruke
<ivoks> vidis da se trudim
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> ali ako me puste da se trudim, svi ce biti zadovoljni
<ivoks> ali ako me jebu jer se trudim, onda se idem truditi negdje drugdje
<BotaniCar> To sam i mislio, svi ste iscrpili rezerve energije za hrvanje s Masinom. Prvi izjeb i nece vas biti
<rut> kome treba insp. poslat ?
<jaizza> ljudovi
<jaizza> brišem nalijevo
<BotaniCar> rut:  posalji k meni, ionako mi je ured praznjikav, da imam s kim kavu popit' 
<rut> ti imas seficu 
<rut> pij sa njom
<BotaniCar> Sefica je po vani, trsi se jos posla donest' 
<SilverSpace> rut: BotaniCar ti je samo fizikalac :)
<rut> to ti mislis .. 
<rut> silver botanicar je postao filozof
<rut> previse se druzi sa skatuljama
<BotaniCar> sve sam , samo  ne je*ac
<SilverSpace> drzi ga sefica samo tam kaj ima lijepi osmjeh
<rut> i dobar alat 
<rut> i volju za radom 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bas me , s mojim zubalom, zbog osmjeha drzi :) 
<BotaniCar> Sunac mu, skupi su zubi, a trebat ce mi dva .. 
<BotaniCar> a bit ce i skuplji 
<rut> moram se pohvalit . od poned. pocinjem radit . :( necu imat vremena tu visit
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks> od ponedjeljka sam manager
<ivoks> gotovo s drkanjem po terminalima
<ivoks> sad cu drkati po macu i spredsheetovima :)
<rut> a ja konacno cu pocet radis u IT
<BotaniCar> rut: kaj cs delat ( ivoks cestitam, valjda )
<ivoks> BotaniCar: upravljat ljudima :)
<rut> dosta je sljakanja i drkanja svega samo ne onog sto volim
<BotaniCar> rut: trebas asistenta ? Kuham kavu i imam zatvorena usta dok jedem sendvic s mortadelom za gablec ! 
<rut> daleko si 
<rut> a zena te nebi pustila 
<BotaniCar> pa mogu ja i od doma raditi 
<BotaniCar> mozda i ucinkovitije 
<rut> samo ti pazi seficu .. dobro sefica placa
<BotaniCar> Kak znas, 'aknuo si nam izvatke od place, ili samo moj tekuci ? De plati mi neke rezije kad si vec u poslu ! :)
<rut> ne bavim se ja time . sam si se hvalio ovdje da je dobra :)
<BotaniCar> jasno da je dobra, i posao mi je dobar, i placa uvjetno) ; ne znaci da nema bolje 
<rut> pa jel imas 6k ?
<BotaniCar> To ti ne bi odgovorio ni na pvt
<rut> znam :)
<rut> u najbolje vrijeme tamo 2007/2008 sam imao 5.5k .. prosjek 3k
<SilverSpace> jesu ovi rusi ludi http://www.jutarnji.hr/ludi-pothvat-ruskog-fotografa/1164980/?foto=3
<BotaniCar> budi faca pa priznaj koliki ti je bio najveci dozvoljeni minus, to su brojevi :)
<rut> meni .. u to vrijeme 2008 15k 
<SilverSpace> hm i ja to kazem koji se uvijek penjao na drveca ko budala i dva puta pao 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak nikad nisam imao dozvoljeni minus, jel to lame ili jako dobro? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovisi o percepciji, ja bi rekao "jako dobro" , moja osobna bankarka bi rekla da si dno dna :)
<rut> kak se krece placa u IT-u po zg ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: osobna bankarna mi moze... well, znam da ona mora nuditi proizvode bez obzira jesu li dugorocno dobri za klijenta ili ne, pa je ne gnjavim
<BotaniCar> rut, bas sam prekjuce cuo da "gurue placaju 12kkn" "dobre placaju 8kkn" .. nemam pojma jel to prosjek, to sam cuo konkretno
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, sve su redom zgodnije nego pametne, uvjeren sam da ti moze .. 
<ravilov> zena mi upravo poslala http://i.imgur.com/OhrGnjD.jpg
<rut> u kojem si ti onda razredu .. aj jel imas vise ili manje od 6k ?
<BotaniCar> rut: aj mani se teme, nisam od kad radim s nekim raspravljao o placi, ne mogu se sjetiti jedne dobre posljedice takvih razgovora 
<BotaniCar> ( intervjui i pitanje o ocekivanmoj placi se ne racunaju, jel ) :9
<rut> hahahaha . imas ti oko 10k .. znaci da i seficu odradujes
<rut> neka 
<CTCP2> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/315742/Osnivac-HG-Spota-demonstrativno-napusta-Hrvatsku.html
<CTCP2> tolololololo
<CTCP2> to je ono kaj ja pricam
<jelly> BotaniCar: kod nas u ugovoru stoji da je podatak tajni i to dobro dodje za zatvoriti takve rasprave
<CTCP2> ova drzava je u totalnom kurcu samo ljudi nisu ni BLIZU svjesni kolko
<CTCP2> da su svjesni, bjezali bi glavom bez obzira
<rut> botanicar znas zasto svi o tome sute .. ??
<CTCP2> najbolji je ovaj dio
<CTCP2> "I ne samo to, nego mi zaraèunavaju kamate na PDV koji su držali kod sebe pa sve do današnjeg dana. Kamate na novac koji su èuvali da mi ga netko ne ukrade?" :DDDDDDDDDD
<BotaniCar> jelly: taman da je i javni, ako ti kazem da imam placu vecu od tebe mozes samo biti ljubomoran, ako ti kazem da imam manju mozes me samo poceti gledati s visoka. U oba slucaja , ne znajuci mi rashode, neces znati koliko dobro/lose zivim .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mda, lako moguce.  A s druge strane mogu i misliti da si a) kompetentniji ili b) da se ubijas od posla 
<BotaniCar> jelly: pda, i opet dva potpuno beskorisna zakljucka .
<jelly> za bar jednog kolegu tu u ofisu znam da ima ok placu i da se b) ubija od posla, ali i da ima troje djece 
<jelly> a na tinejdzere se brijem moze trositi koliko god da imas :-)
<jelly> sa 6k u daruvaru bi vjerojatno sasvim ok zivio; u centru zagreba, manje ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: dodatno, iz perspektive u kojoj je rut pitao, mozes si samo postaviti nerealna ocekivanja. Ako trazis posao, treba traziti koliko ti je dovoljno da preguras mjesec + koliko extra mislis da vrijedis i bok 
<BotaniCar> s 6kkn mogu ok zivjeti samo bez djeteta i kredita za stan ;(
<jelly> prodaj dijete, propij stan, problem rijesen?
<BotaniCar> in progress !
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar> Ako krene to s prodajom djece, javim :) Znam da imate :)
<CTCP2> jos sam zene da se rijesi i na konju
<BotaniCar> Mali rudari (doslovno) 
 * jelly se planira bogato uda^H^H^Hozeniti
<rut> botanicar aj ne kakaj .. zena ti donosi kuci min 4-5k 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: zena mi radi u bolnici, izgledno je da ce zadrzati posao i ako ja ne uspijem ( vec se desilo) 
<rut> i zivis ko CAR
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> rut: i jos 1kkn u kavi/cokoladama
<rut> da i to .. al zaboravio si na zestoko 
<CTCP2> mito i korupcija
<BotaniCar> ok, mozda pola od kilokune, ali se skupi
<rut> i onda ces mi tu plakat .. zivis ti odlicno :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel prima samo Franck kocke
<BotaniCar> ne, zestoko doktori zgrabe, a i ljudi vise nemaju para da ih podare kak je prije bilo
<SilverSpace> svi ste vi korumpirani na neki nacin 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> koji je mamlaz izmislio ldap search query sintaksu, nabijem ga
<rut> eto sa 15k ko ministar si 
<SilverSpace> cak sam i ja podmitio BotaniCar sa dvije litre rakije :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: u praksi, na odjelu na kojem je sad, jednom mjesecno svi donesu kaj su dobili pa se bratski podjeli ( i s cistacicama i ostalima koje inace pacijenti ne fermaju) , pa onda trampe medjusobno ako netko nesto voli vise od neceg drugog
<jelly> prefix, zagrada ko u prici, nemrem vidit di sta pocinje di zavrsava
<BotaniCar> nda, SilverSpace me s 2 litre rakije podmitio da pristanem uzeti od njega besplatno komad hardvera koji je onplatio. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to zvuci sasvim posteno
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: , mogao bi za ministra gospodarstva :9
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zato sam napomenuo da je to sad tako. Bila je na odjelima di je sve prvo moralo glavnoj sestri/doktoru, a onda oni dijele ( uz zadrzavanje "vrhnja")
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da uzmes smece koje bi i kod mene stajalo :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jos nisam probao konverter .. 
<SilverSpace> ne vrijedi :)
<ravilov> jelly, reverse polish i te fore?
<jelly> rpn je postfix
<ravilov> no, kako li se vec zove
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a znam kad si morao oko rakije brljaviti umjesto da kabel probas
<ravilov> onda nije rpn nego ono drugo
<jelly> ovo je kao lisp samo gore (&(prviuvjet)(drugiuvjet))
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam nadu da ce raditi jer imam windowse na piceku koji nije RP pa .. 
<ravilov> da, znam
<ravilov> jelly, zamisli da su operatori funkcije i da argumenti dolaze u zagradama
<jelly> ravilov: ma znam, ali moram copy/pasteati vani, dodati whitespace da vidim sta di pocinje i zavrsava, popraviti i vratiti natrag
<jelly> i onda mi vendorska aplikacija nigdje u logu ne pise s kojim parametrima je query izvrsen i zasto ne radi 
<ravilov> fun
<jelly> a manual je... "ovdje upišite ldap search za korisnika"
<jelly> #@$% Rusi
<ravilov> please entering hear the query of the searcher
<jelly> (&(|(cn=*%STRING%*)(mail=*%STRING%*))(|(mail=*)(objectClass=groupOfNames))):cn,mail
<jelly> i sad ti vidi
<BotaniCar> *bljuc*
<SilverSpace> hm istu stranicu mi chrome na dva racunala razlicito prikazuje
<BotaniCar> Nabavi ista racunala
<SilverSpace> bezveze 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam para 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa ne moraju biti skupa :) 
<SilverSpace> nemam ni za jeftina
<jelly> ukljuci Ghostery / ABP i na drugom računalu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemo'sh mi moj patentirani razlog za sve koristiti i ti ! :) 
<SilverSpace> sad kad mi uzmu lovu na racunu bit cu u minusu
<SilverSpace> nis od moje nove kupaonice ove godine
<SilverSpace> moram se opet poceti kladiti 
<BotaniCar> Cekaj, besramno si objavio nakanalu koji se logira da do pocetka 2014 nisi bio u minusu ? macak, kaj si ti odlucio jedini odignorirati krizu ? Ne moze to tako ! 
<BotaniCar> Aj brze netjaku jos koje baterije kupiti, nemosh biti u plusu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opeljesio me vec za ovaj mjesec
<SilverSpace> i nikako ga ne mogu nagovoriti na cevape 
<SilverSpace> obecao mu najvecu kutiju lego ako pojede dva cevapa
<BotaniCar> Da se meni netko tako prijeti .. 
<BotaniCar> Usput, si ti vidio posto su ti legici ??!
<BotaniCar> Od f'n zlata ne bi bili tako skupi
<SilverSpace> u mileru 1000kn je najveca
<BotaniCar> Da, uzas 
<BotaniCar> Dve kutije i MmikePosokupi kasko za Mazgu
<SilverSpace> ali nema sanse nece netjak cevape ni primirisati 
<SilverSpace> nece nikakvo meso osim kuhano i janjetinu 
<ravilov> zna sta valja
<ravilov> cevapi su samo kolesteroli i mascobe
<ravilov> tesko meso
<BotaniCar> Uopce nisam racunao da ce pen test koji si radim na web stranicama poslijedicno zatrpati mail sustav s invalid-header mailovima .. 
<jelly> .pal BotaniCar 
 * datase points at BotaniCar and laughs uproariously.
 * BotaniCar walks the walk of shame, for 2nd time today
<BotaniCar> Nego, na koliko se najjace moze zgrijati rol u vasim pecnicama ? 
<BotaniCar> Jel ide to na dovoljnu temperaturu da moze lem rastopiti ?
<SilverSpace> naravno 
<SilverSpace> kaj ces peci 
<SilverSpace> grafu
<BotaniCar> Moram malo razduziti: graficka koju imam je bucna, brijem njen GPU hladnjak zamijeniti vodenim blokom (nesto od closedloop rjesenja), no ostaje mi pitanje cime ostatak PCBa ohladiti . Nasao sam URL na kojem frajer iskoristi postojece stock hladilo da radi taj dio ( http://imgur.com/a/F2bBr )
<BotaniCar> alternativa mi je https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html , no cekaq se isporuka i kosta, ili da sam kemijam s nekim usmjerenim ventilatorima, sto radije ne bih
<SilverSpace> uh ne mogu vidjeti sad link ircam sa iPada 
<BotaniCar> mozes sliku otvoriti ako linkam jpg ? 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/rjI4fGy.jpg ocu u svom rolu napraviti 
<SilverSpace> tesko jer i taj link moram kopirati i onda u chrome otvorit
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim tu sliku
<BotaniCar> skinuo je pokrov s graficke ( cijeli gpu blok je prilemljen za kuciste) , stavio to naopacke u rol , i kad se lem zgrijao, blok je otpao od baze 
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, znaci, svaki rol grije dovoljno ili moram k tebi u kuhinju ? :) 
<SilverSpace> otvorio video sad kuzim
<SilverSpace> svaki imas i gornje grijace to grije i previse
<BotaniCar> Steta, mozda bi mi se posrecilo da ti uletim dok netjaku janjca spremas :)
<SilverSpace> vidi na netu koliko ti je dovoljno za lem
<BotaniCar> Jasno .. jos mi samo nije jasno .. na zadnjoj je slici vidljivo da je frajer uzeo nekakav 100mm cooler da hladi PCB, ne kuzim zakaj nije iskoristio postojeci stock cooler i kuciste, sve samo vratio kak je bilo , ali s vodenim hladilom na mjestu originalnog bloka 
<SilverSpace> na mojoj lemilici je od 180 - 380
<BotaniCar> nda, nije vrag da su koristili lem deklariran za 300+ C
<SilverSpace> zato imas gornji grill grijac koji sigurno i vise grije
<SilverSpace> samo to kaj ti radis mi je bezveze
<BotaniCar> Slusam
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ? Zakaj je bezveze, kaj je manje bezveze ?
<SilverSpace> kad sam sad pogledao video ne vidim zasto nigdje kaj treba grijati
<BotaniCar> pa kak ce onaj blok otpasti od ostataka rashladne ploce ? ma njesto tog bloka dolazi blok od vodenog 
<rut> otpast ce to u pecnici 
<BotaniCar> Vjerujem, pokusao sam se za janje ogrebati, ali SilverSpace je pre iskusan
<SilverSpace> ah pogledao sam sve slike nije to lem uopce koliko mi se cini
<SilverSpace> i kao sto rut kaze sigurno ce se otopit i otpast
<rut> meni se cini ljepilo 
<SilverSpace> da neko termo ljepilo
<rut> tak da ti netreba 300 ni 200 stupnjeva
<rut> pa plastika bi se na 200 stupnjeva iskrivila
<rut> tim prije posto taj blok svojom tezinom vuce 
<BotaniCar> nista na sllici nije plastika, ono crno je matirani metal
<rut> aaaa onda ok
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> a frajer u clanku tvrdi da je lem, ne nekakav epoxi, nemam izbora no vjerovati mu
<rut> onda nemas beda .. samo stavi nek se top 
<SilverSpace> prije zagrij pecnicu ne u hladnu stavljat
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je, tak i pise
<SilverSpace> za ventilator ti ja imam regulator 
<SilverSpace> tako da mozes i tu utisati buku
<BotaniCar> ma imam najbolju namjeru, za razliku od tipa, jos doraditi i oklop koji skine na pocetku, tako da iskoristim stock cooler, ako ce morati samo dohladjivati VRMove, onda bi smio raditi i na 10% brzine
<rut> daj link od toga DIY-a a ne samo slike 
<BotaniCar> a taj cooler se da regulirati
<BotaniCar> rut: nemam ovdje, dao bi sve odmah da mi je pri ruci
<BotaniCar> velim, da se ne ceka isporuka, uzeo bi krakenov G10 i bok, ali .. 
<SilverSpace> jebeni windozi vec sat vremena neki kujac nadograduju 
<SilverSpace> 5 of 13 i sad ti znaj a to se nesme prekinuti
<BotaniCar> ap da, odi na sok i ne diraj
<BotaniCar> Jos bolje, radi to po noci :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno 
<SilverSpace> jel ima kaj bolje za internet od bon bon a
<SilverSpace> to mi se nekak najvise vidi povoljno
<SilverSpace> 5G 90kn
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak imas carnet account, na tele2carnet dobis 10GB za 90kn
<jelly> naravno, uvjet je da imas tele2 signala
<jelly> slicno postoji i preko vipa i tcoma
<SilverSpace> jelly: da pogledao malo mislim da mi tcom i bonbon najbolja opcija van zg i stime da izgleda da njihov stick radi na openwrt bez problema
<BotaniCar> "We had to suffer polygonal boobs for a decade because of selfish corporate reasons."
<jelly> SilverSpace: pojma, moj stari tele2 stick je ovaj mjesec radio ok, potrosio sam svih 3GB koje sam imao :-)
<SilverSpace> ka ce se pomaknut 5 of 13 vrti ga bemti windoze
<jelly> SilverSpace: sa vipom sam bio jako zadovoljan pokrivenoscu, ali sam strgao njihovu karticu
<jelly> vlastitom krivicom
<SilverSpace> kaj si kemijao 
<jelly> gurno laptop sa krila
<SilverSpace> uh i palo na stick
<jelly> na pcmcia karticu
<SilverSpace> ah
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBfQ57vBowI
<datase> CTCP2: Title: ★ 2014 FULL HD ★ Shanghai Tower 650 meters, Views: 28881, Rating: 98.22878%
<SilverSpace> tak sam i ja otkinuo usb utor bio bluetut unutra i zakacio njime
<ivoks> 90% cvijeca uvozimo
<ivoks> koji smo mi kreteni
<SilverSpace> nis jebeni windowsi i dalje stoje
<SilverSpace> koji kujac sam ga iso pokretat na laptopu 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, suspend/resume?
<ivoks> a sad najzanimljivij dio olimpijade
<ivoks> skijasko trcanje, 1250km
<ravilov> zatvaranje? :p
<ravilov> a
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ma ne znam nece se zgasiti instalira neki kujac 5-13
<ravilov> znam kako ti je
<ravilov> jel bar disk svijetli?
<SilverSpace> nema ledice
<SilverSpace> vrti se na ekranu animacija
<SilverSpace> ak ga zgasim nasilno sjebat ce nesto a nemampojma jel radi nesto
<ravilov> kaki je to laptop?
<ravilov> da nije dell ili hp?
<SilverSpace> thinkpad edge
 * ravilov razocaran
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> mene iznerviralo kad sam skuzio da su na X230 izbacili LEDicu za capslock
<SilverSpace> jebeno a imaju dvije ledice da im svijetle na tocki i
<ravilov> nema ni one za bluetooth ali to lakse prezivim
<ravilov> jel to one za mute?
<ravilov> speaker + mic
<SilverSpace> ma na natpisu thinkpad na tocki i ona kao crvena na i
<SilverSpace> bezveze jedna na tipkovnici i jedna na poklopcu 
<SilverSpace> drugo nis nema
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> sto ti je estetika
<markosejic> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> mogli su i rupu zbusit na poklopcu da se vidi backlight od ekrana
<ravilov> ko apple
<SilverSpace> ravilov: e da ima jedna koja signalizira da je kamera upaljena 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> dobro, to imam i ja
<SilverSpace> bar da su onda stavili za disk drugo mi nista ne treba
 * ravilov je uspio izbrojat 7 ledica na X230
<ravilov> backlight za power, tocka usred mute speaker, tocka usred mute mic, wifi, hdd, sleep, battery
<SilverSpace> edge nis nema mada sam zadoviljan njime radi ubuntu gore super
<ravilov> pa i meni :p
<ravilov> a k tome imam jos ledice :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :p
<SilverSpace> ubit cu ove windoze tak ih imam samo zato kaj imam i
<SilverSpace> iPad
<ravilov> eto vidis
<ravilov> a mogao si ih imat u virtualki
<ravilov> i sad napravit lijepo save state
<ravilov> i gotovo
<SilverSpace> ne mogu virtualku nece itunsi suradivatb
<SilverSpace> jebo apple
<ravilov> ne bi fala
<SilverSpace> ja dugo imao iPod za muziku i eto uzeo i iPad mini vise radi netjaka nego sebe 
<i__k> Sspace: da da dobar izgovor ti applefun
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i__k: da ja ka svako malo mumljam na twitteru protiv aplle
<SilverSpace> :) uredaj je ok ali itunsi uzas 
<i__k> Sspace: Jbmu imaš alernative za itunes
<i__k> Pogotovo za muziku
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tebi mozda ne da suspend ili shutdown... ali meni da, pa cu to iskoristit
<ravilov> ajbok :p
<SilverSpace> nemas kaj sam god probao uzas
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hebi se :p
<i__k> Sspace: ajde kad dodjem doma pošaljem ti linkove, jest da je sve win software ali budeš se snasao
<SilverSpace> i__k: na ubuntu je radilo na starim uredajima na novim ne 
<SilverSpace> iPod stari fino radi na ubuntu iPad mini ne 
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam probao u zadnje vrijeme
<SilverSpace> :) malo te izbacuje
<i__k> Silverspace mobitel, signal...
<SilverSpace> aha
<CTCP2> "Are you sure you want to open 402 tabs"?
<CTCP2> :>
<ravilov> SilverSpace, za netjaka su mogao uzet bilosta, sumnjam da je zapeo bas za apple
<SilverSpace> i__k: bum pogledao, bas gledam na novom ubuntu i dalje iPad ne radi od kad su kabel promjenili ne rad
<ravilov> pa sad pati u svom vendor lockinu podrzanom losim softverom
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bas i nisam igrao se na iPodu tako da je bas htio iPad
<ravilov> a ti mu lijepo nadjes sve te stvari za android tablet
<ravilov> ko da ce znat razliku
<ravilov> imam dva takva pa znam ;)
<SilverSpace> eh tu bi se zajebo bistar mali
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> mladjeg nije uopce briga sta je to i kako se zove, glavno da moze gledat svoje crtice
<ravilov> stariji cak uziva skuzavat koje su razlike android i ipad verzija igrica
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nije stvar u bistrini nego u tome da ih stvarno nije briga za underlying tehnologiju, cak i kad tvrde da bas mora bit ovo ili ono
<ravilov> tj. nd moras ga muljat da je to ista stvar, djeci je to na kraju sve jednako zabavno
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno bi se priviknuo 
<SilverSpace> samo nisam htio mjenjat 
<SilverSpace> na sto se navikao 
<SilverSpace> a i airplay je zakon 
<ravilov> pa eto
<ravilov> znaci uzeo si zbog sebe :p
<ravilov> in other news, ljudi po gradu su ponekad stvarno cudni
<ravilov> prodju kraj mene dvojica bradatih starceka, izgledaju ko beskucnici, jedan nosi zdjelu punu kokica
<ravilov> kasnije prodjem kraj tipa koji u ruci drzi ruksak i bulji u vrecu smeca na zemlji, tako je valjda stajao bar nekoliko minuta
<ravilov> ko smrznut
<ravilov> mozda je bio neki flashmob a ja nisam znao
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> ravilov mozda ces bit na tv-u :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hbo go radi fino na ipadu i prebacim na tv
<SilverSpace> gledam kako u ubuntu nestaju gnome paketi dobijaju predznak unity
<SilverSpace> gnome-control-center to unity-control-center
<ravilov> isto kako su svojevremeno debian paketi dobivali sufiks "ubuntu"?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo preko tijedna update za openelec svaki dan a od petka preko vikenda nista 
<ravilov> tjedna*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebe me ij :)
<SilverSpace> e
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> nakon malo muke vratio windoze ugasio ih na silu 
<ravilov> ponekad treba cvrsta ruka
<ravilov> "am I running windows? or is it running me?"
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping
<markosejic> D Vecer
<SweetMuffin> ivoks> skijasko trcanje, 1250km # to ce danima trajati 
<markosejic>  ti ce se  natrcati
<hrvojem> Mmike: pong
<Mmike> hrvojem, mozes li pitati nekoga, mysql slow query log
<Mmike> da li svaki entry MORA poceti sa # Time
<Mmike> jer imam situacija di nemam # Time
<Mmike> nego samo # User@host:
<Mmike> iako svaki query pocinje sa SET TIMESTAMP, koji su razliciti, nemam # Time
<hrvojem> Mmike: pitam pa javim
<Mmike> ljubim te u celo
<hrvojem> Mmike: to na istom serveru, sa istim postavkama za slow_query_log?
<Mmike> hrvojem, da, vidi:
<Mmike> root@ded1642:/var/log/mysql# grep -E '^#\ Time|^#\ User' mysql-slow.log | cut -d':' -f1 | sort | uniq -c
<Mmike>     207 # Time
<Mmike>    2110 # User@Host
<Mmike> root@ded1642:/var/log/mysql# 
<SilverSpace> Free space: 91% (11.87 MB) 
<SilverSpace> mocno kad imas ovoliko mjesta na routeru
<Mmike> hrvojem, cini se da je to ok
<Mmike> hrvojem, ako su eventi u istom vremenu, #Time se nece ponoviti
<api984> vecer
<api984> ima koga... 
<pkiller> tu i tamo
<api984> hehe
<api984> evo pitanja.... s necim se jebem par dana.... 
<api984> ovako imam neki gigaset a 510 IP
<api984> e sad nema LDAPa na nj za imenik
<api984> ali ima neki Public Online DIrectories
<api984> i Custom dodavanje
<api984> ali ne mogu nac u kojem  je to formatu
<api984> dali je XML ili nest.... 
<api984> netko radio s time
<pkiller> ja nisam... pricekaj malo mozda se netko vrati pa vidi :)
<api984> thnx
<pkiller> Online information services
<pkiller> One of the major benefits of the Gigaset A510 IP is the access to free online information services such as the weather forecast, email notification or RSS feeds from your favorite websites right onto your handset via the screensaver – even with your PC turned off. You can also access an online phonebook search¹ directly via your Gigaset A510 IP handset. That means you can quickly find any number you
<pkiller> need and dial straight away.
<api984> to znam
<api984> gledam listu imenika sta nudi
<api984> ima i custom dodavanje
<api984> ne kuzim koji je format
<api984> izgleda da cu morat wireshark upalit da napravim trace
<pkiller> kakvo custom dodavanje ima preko web sucelja?
<api984> da
<api984> napravio sam ti Asterisk centralu doma
<pkiller> pa sta ce ti format onda?
<api984> za fkin imenik
<api984> da slozim u phpu ako ce citat
<pkiller> aha
<api984> interna memorija je mala na telefonu
<api984> 150 kontakata samo
<api984> pusiona
<api984> lakse slozit imenik
<api984> samo da znam koji je format
<api984> dali je XML output ili JSON ili sl
<pkiller> previse je to specificno... mozda je i CSV... jel ima export tamo u njegovom web sucelju?
<api984> da
<api984> ali samo za interni imenik
<api984> to ni to
<pkiller> aha ti bi da vidiš kako mu se online imenik feeda?
<pkiller> ja cijelo vrijeme mislim da hoces ovaj interni nesto kemijat
<api984> da
<api984> ne interni
<api984> interni je pusiona
<api984> napravio bi neki connector prema LDAP serveru ili sl samo da znam koji je format koji telefon cita
<jelly-hme> lol, sto dalje stavim wifi router od koleginog, to se bolje pricaju
<pkiller> znaci ti bi mu spoofao onu adresu sa "online američkog imenika" da ide na tvoj asterix
<api984> ne moze
<api984> mislim da asterisk nema phonebook server na taj nacin da on to cita
<jelly-hme> hm, kod nas na poslu ima nesto sto sip tulifoni citaju s njega
<pkiller> neznam di sta stoji... i kako ti to mislis napravit...
<jelly-hme> i znaju ko te zove interno imenom
<jelly-hme> i mozes trazit imenom
<ivoks> E NECETE!
<ivoks> E NECU SE SELIT.
<jelly-hme> ?
<weshmashian> prpicu, jesi to ti?
<pkiller> haha evo ga... puko ivoks
<ivoks> prije cu objesiti nekoga na Trgu nego se seliti
<ivoks> majku im komunisticku nesposobnu retardiranu
<pkiller> ivoks... evo ja otvaram obrt sad za sezonu... tako da I Feel for you :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ha? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne dam
<ivoks> necu se selit
<ivoks> i ako mi dodje inspektor
<ivoks> objesit cu ga ispred porezne
<ivoks> necu zakljucavat posao
<ivoks> necu uzmicat
<ivoks> dosta mi je ove stoke
<ivoks> ako treba ubijat da bi ih se rijesilo, ubijat cemo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nesh se desilo od danas popodne
<Mmike> ili samo generalna frustracija isprdkom u kojem zivis
<Mmike> zivimo
<ivoks> nista posebno, kulminiralo
<ivoks> procitao sam odgovor zasto je prpic kaznjen
<ivoks> nije imao sve jedinstvene identifikatore na racunu
<ivoks> pazi *sve* *jedinstvene*
<ivoks> pa te ljude treba skratiti za glavu
<ivoks> unistavaju sve
<Mmike> daj url
<ivoks> na fejsbuku vlade
<ivoks> nije zatajio
<ivoks> nije ukrao
<Mmike> aj url
<Mmike> mozda je javni profil
<ivoks> debili su obrisali odgovor
<ivoks> ali ga copy-pejstaju svuda
<ivoks> Vlada Republike Hrvatske Zakon vrijedi jednako za sve. Iz Porezne uprave doznajemo kako nisu točne informacije koje je iznio spomenuti gospodin. Naime, nadzorom i provjerom računa kod navedenog poreznog obveznika utvrđeno je da računi ne sadrže sve elemente propisane člankom 15. stavkom 3. Zakona o porezu na dodanu vrijednost. Dakle, na računu nije pisao osobni identifikacijski broj poduzetnika koji je obavio uslugu. Točnije, na istima je bio i
<ivoks> Što se tiče više informacija i detalja o poreznom obvezniku, Porezna uprava ima obvezu kao poreznu tajnu čuvati sve podatke koje porezni obveznik iznosi u poreznom postupku te sve druge podatke u vezi s poreznim postupkom kojima raspolaže. (članak 8. stavak1. Općeg poreznog zakona (NN 147/08; NN18/11)
<ivoks> zakon vrijedi jednako za sve
<ivoks> ma nabijem ih
<ivoks> ako vrijedi jednako za sve, zasto se firme zatvaraju, a jutarnji je jos na kioscima
<ivoks> meni je eph duzan
<ivoks> novce necu nikad vidjeti
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, odrezo ti se pejst
<Mmike> 'Tocnije, na istima je bio...'
<ivoks> ako mi dodje inspekcija, izbacit cu ih i poruciti da dodju s policijom
 * Mmike ide opet citat zakon o PDVu
<ivoks> ma od sranja na racunima vise ne vidis sto placas
<Mmike> cek malo :)
<Mmike> clanak 15 stavak 3:
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi shvatio problematiku
<Mmike> (3) Pri isporuci plina putem sustava za prirodni plin koji se nalazi na području Europske unije ili bilo koje mreže priključene na takav sustav, pri isporuci električne energije, grijanja ili hlađenja preko mreža za grijanje ili hlađenje, ako takva isporuka nije obuhvaćena stavcima 1. i 2. ovoga članka, mjestom isporuke smatra se mjesto gdje kupac stvarno koristi i tro&scaron;i ta dobra.
<Mmike> what the fuck? :)
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> oboje u isto vrijeme
<api984> nasao jbte
<api984> http://tel.search.ch/api/siemens?command=get_list&type=pb&fn=%2a&ln=Pintar%2a&ct=Aa%2a&st=%2a&hm=%2a&nr=%2a&mb=%2a&sip=%2a&zc=%2a&prid=1&lang=3&first=1&count=16&mac=7C2F806C0361&reqsrc=user&limit=2048
<SilverSpace> dropbox uslagiran  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Scr1.png
<CTCP3> ivoks : ako ti ne pase, idi van :D
<CTCP3> <provokator>
<SilverSpace> radi vidi duplici https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Scr1.png
<Mmike> eh, chaky_ 
<Mmike> erm CTCP3 
<Mmike> vish, zaboravio na doge
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> sto ima tmao :)
<CTCP3> Mmike : fuck it
<CTCP3> imaju nekakav glupi "halving"
<CTCP3> svaka 40 dana duplo manje padne broj coina koje dobivas
<CTCP3> tak da se od danas vise ne isplati :S
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> joj, pocet cu kikati i banati radi gluposti
 * CTCP3 slaps ivoks around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/pgQijs
<SilverSpace> koliko ih jos ima
<OneKorea> hrvacka
<Mmike> :) 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#601 +b *!*@93-138-110-182.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-17 19:42:56 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> koji kurac?
<SilverSpace> hrt1 dobar dokumentarac
<Mmike> koji smo mi smijeh od drzave
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaki?
<SilverSpace> usa 
<SilverSpace> politika bespilotne letelice gvantamo 
<SilverSpace> ...
<jelly-hme> od koje godine je taj dokumentarac
<CTCP3> wtf
<Mmike> CTCP3, i sta da ja sad radim s tim dogecoinima ? :)
 * Mmike se vraca nazad na LTCje
<CTCP3> pa nis, vrijede oni, sam velim da ih sad trenutno nemres narudarit vise neg LTCa
<CTCP3> konvertaj si ih na https://vircurex.com/ :D
<Mmike> a da ih ja dam tebi a ti mi daj LTCe pa ih ti onda konvertiraj, da si ne moram otvarat account tamo? :)
<CTCP3> lol, kak oces xD
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: nije tak star
<Mmike> 2059 DOGEova imam, kol'ko mu to dodje LTCova?
<CTCP3> 0,2059 :D
<CTCP3> 1 LTC = 10000 DOGE
<Mmike> daj adresu
<jelly-hme> vau vau
<OneKorea> Mark Shuttleworth gubi dostojanstveno! http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<jelly-hme> detektor sarkzma mi titra, ne znam dal da kliknem link
<OneKorea> To mu je naslov na blogu
<SilverSpace> it ce prpic u trecem dnevniku
<SilverSpace> bit*
<jelly-hme> OneKorea: to je dobar potez, jos da usvoje i rade na waylandu umjesto na miru, i manje duplikacije
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/canonical-odgodio-viseplatformske-aplikacije/130455.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ivoks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo nije tocna vijest
<ivoks> Također, postoji određena zabrinutost da višeplatformske aplikacije ne izgledaju tako dobro kao nativne desktop aplikacije.
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDD
<ivoks> unity 8 se vec koristi na mobitelima i tabletima
<ivoks> a na desktopu ce biti u 14.10
<ivoks> to je tako najvljeno, pf... davno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/bmw-2-active-tourer-prvi-serijski-bmw-s-prednjim-pogonom-nacrtao-je-hrvat/1165158/
<SilverSpace> ne lose 
<SilverSpace> http://izismile.com/2014/02/12/google_earths_amazing_pictures_of_interesting_places_on_49_pics.html
<igustin> "Ubuntu je strgani Debian s ukrasima..." ©2014 Hrvoje Vulin :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Vule legenda
<igustin> ljudi su odlazili na IBM group meetinge samo zbog njegovih provala
<ravilov> dovraga, a ja bas mislio da cu sretno ostat na upstartu dok god sam na ubuntu
<ravilov> igustin, kad je frend jednom cuo da na home serveru vrtim ubuntu-server, rekao je
<ravilov> "znaci uzeo si server os (debian) koji je prepravljen da bude vise desktop (ubuntu) koji je onda prepravljen da bude za servere (ubuntu-server)?"
<ivoks> ravilov: nece upstart prije 16.04
<ivoks> otici
<ivoks> te price kako ubuntu nije za server, a debian je...
<ivoks> bah, ma necu uopce u to ulaziti
<ivoks> idem doma
<ravilov> lol, the new stewards of pid 1
<Mmike> ja jos ne kuzim
<Mmike> da su se ovi iz porezne pozvali na clanak zakona
<Mmike> koji nema smisla
<Mmike> i da to nitko nije izkomenitrao jos :)
<ravilov> sigurno nije jedini zakon koji nema smisla a ljudi ga ipak koriste
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-15
<markosejic> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<jelly-hme> zijev
<Mmike> jelly-hme, jesl' si popravio interneta? :)
<jelly-hme> ne, zaboravio sam iskljucit po noci a wifi router sam spustio s prozora negdje gdje ne hvata dobro
<jelly-hme> a password za znc mi je u zapakiranom kompjuteru :-)
<jelly-hme> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-hme: The current temperature in Mlinovi, Zagreb, Croatia is 8.3°C (11:29 AM CET on February 15, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 55%. Dew Point: -0.0°C. Windchill: 8.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#603 +b *!*@93-138-110-182.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-18 11:26:32 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#604 +b *!*@93-136-28-0.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-18 11:35:12 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#605 +b *!*@93-136-28-0.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-18 11:41:40 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<igustin> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jadan
<igustin> zašto je dobio po nosu? ne vidim niš posebno drugačije nego inače :)
<igustin> Mmike: da čujemo presudu, pa makar bila izrečena i nakon kazne :)
 * igustin garant mu je konkurencija za rudarenje ;)
<ravilov> e svasta, nesto mrdao po paketima, maknuo neke obsolete pakete, i sad odjednom reboot/shutdown radi bez problema
<ravilov> bas da vidim dokle ce
<ravilov> instalirao sam neki systemd-services, kaze da to emulira systemd servise na sustavima koji ne koriste systemd, lol
<ravilov> pardon, systemd-shim
<ravilov> naravno, sad kad mi reboot radi, nemam bas nikakvu zelju rebootat :D
<DomaMuffin> Prirodno :)
<DomaMuffin> Platio sam racune, zlo mi je :) 
<ravilov> jel se ovo racuna pod ban evasion? :P
<CTCP_> ne, to se racuna pod stupidity evasion :>
<ravilov> aha...
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> neznam sto je radio
<Mmike> ivoks je u 'idete mi nakurac' modu, it seems :)
<Mmike> nemam mogucnost maknuti ban 
<Mmike> s obzirom da je ovo ipak ivoksov kanal vrijede njegova pravila
<Mmike> Idem po neku hranu
<jelly-hme> Mmike: prek ubotu-fr mozes podesiti trajanje bana na 0 sekndi
<Mmike> jelly, ivoks je stavio ban, on ce ga maknuti
<jelly-hme> nod
<Mmike> bilo bi, doduse, lijepo da objasnji sto mu smeta ctcp3 :)
<jelly-hme> meni osobno smeta mahanje superpingvinima, za ostalo me zabole
 * Mmike slaps jelly-hme around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> odem po kolesterol i predinfakrt
<Mmike> brb
<jelly-hme> e, to
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace>           _\|/_
<SilverSpace>           (● ●)
<SilverSpace> -----oOO-(_)-OOo-------
<SilverSpace> fuj nos mi pobjego 
<SilverSpace>           _\|/_
<SilverSpace>           _\|/_
<SilverSpace>           (● ●)
<SilverSpace> ------oOO-(_)-OOo-------
<CTCP_> kak sljaka "wake on LAN"?
<SilverSpace> CTCP_: ako imas tu opciju u biosu 
<CTCP_> da, al komp mora bit u standbyu
<CTCP_> hebes to onda
<CTCP_> treba(lo) mi nekaj ak komp ode skroz off (da nestane struje)
<CTCP_> ukljucio sam mu ono "wake on power back" i to sljaka al ne radi uvijek
<jelly-hme> CTCP_: brijem da WOL radi i kad je komp "ugasen"
<CTCP_> znaci ne mora bit u standbyu?
<pkiller> ne bi trebalo
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma kak radi WOL
<SilverSpace> mislim da ploca mora biti pod strujom 
<SilverSpace> ako je ugasen komp onda nema ni struje
<SilverSpace> tak da nemre ni raditi
<CTCP_> fuck that
<CTCP_> al u biti
<CTCP_> U KRIVU SI
<CTCP_> kak se onda moze sam upalit na timer
<CTCP_> stavio sam im da se pale u 00:00
<CTCP_> i pale se
<CTCP_> znaci ocito ima struje
<igustin> ne mora bit u standby
<OneKorea> jasno da ima struje dok ti baterija drzi cmos, bios, sat
<igustin> dio matične ima struje i do je komp "ugašen"
<igustin> zato rade touch tipke za paljenje, WOL i slično
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> sve to onda mora vuc iz baterije na ploci 
<igustin> ne, iz napojne
<Mmike> http://www.howtogeek.com/70374/how-to-geek-explains-what-is-wake-on-lan-and-how-do-i-enable-it/
<igustin> baterija isključivo cmos
<SilverSpace> ah da 
<SilverSpace> igustin: da to nisam ni razmisljao
<SilverSpace> da je napajanje uvije ustekano u struju :)
<igustin> btw, LO 4.2 je *osjetno* brži
<Mmike> igustin, jel' stabilniji?
<igustin> za sada 100%, ali malo radim s njim
<Mmike> ja imam 4.1.3.2 i zalosno je kako se cesto calc srusi
<igustin> stavio sam ga kad sam vidio da nitko nema bitnih primjedbi
<igustin> ?
<igustin> meni se ni 4.1 nije rušio, pogotovo ne Calc
<igustin> native format ili import XLS?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: po ovom moras i na lan kartici ukljucit tu mogucnost 
<igustin> s XLS importiranim je uvijk imao ružan odnos, a pogotovo ako su se fajlovi i držali u XLS
<igustin> naravno
<igustin> ali sad su najčešće onboard, pa to BIOS hendla
<Mmike> igustin, native format - imam template za racun u tome, nista komplikovano nit veliko
<Mmike> najcesce umre kad sejvam (kad je otvoren save file dialog) ili kad exporam u pdf (opet file save dialog)
<Mmike> u biti neznam dal' mi je umro na icem drugom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, moras, da. Samo sto ti neki biosi to omogucavaju da napravis kroz bios.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle meni na dva racunala ista verzija u jedno se dokument rusi u drugom ne pa ti znaj zasto 
<Mmike> rekao bih da je to do kompa :)
<Mmike> u tvom slucaju :)
<igustin> Mmike: nikad mi nije umro na save/pdf
<igustin> to je možda problem s filedialog widgetom
<igustin> imaš još uvijek tu verziju instaliranu?
<igustin> probaj ovo...
<igustin> Tools -> Options -> LibreOffice -> General -> Use LibreOffice dialogs
<igustin> slično sam ja koristio dok sam radio na IceWM
<igustin> koji GUI/DE/WM koristiš?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da je tu vise kriv bog ili vrag 
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> nisam istrazivao 
<SilverSpace> ni sa jednim ni sa drugim se ne volim petljati
<igustin> Mmike: probao?
<igustin> CTCP_: jesi kresnuo WOL?
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> regija gori! a sto ceka hrvatska? 
<SilverSpace> najbolji mi je odgovor 
<SilverSpace> pa da regija izgori
<markosejic> jbg kad su ljudi takvi nece protestirati
<markosejic> Da se tako izrazim Ovce
<SilverSpace> markosejic: zajebi anarhiji i razbijanje 
<markosejic> ne to nego na fini nacin im smaknuti fotelje ispod debelih g.....
<SilverSpace> badava kad narod kratko pamti 
<ravilov> CTCP_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<ravilov> nevjerojatan taj google
<ravilov> radi tako da kad se ukljuci ta opcija dio eth kartice postaje jedan od dijelova kompa koji je pod naponom i kad se komp ugasi, onda eth kartica ceka "magic packet" upucen bas njoj i kad ga dobije posalje signal maticnoj koji je manje-vise ekvivalent pritisku na power button
<ravilov> kvaka je da standardni WOL ne radi preko gatewaya i slicnih nego iskljucivo u istom subnetu
<SilverSpace> izgleda da juzina hebe moj internet veceras
<SilverSpace> sve zivo mi steka 
<ravilov> internet ti ima PMS
<SilverSpace> izgleda i susjedi 
<SilverSpace> lupaju 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo HRT u dnevniku zatajio prosvjed u Zagrebu
<SilverSpace> kako sam prokleto bio upravu nakon izbora 
<ravilov> susjedi mozda imaju ono suprotno od PMS :p
<SilverSpace> susjedi imaju WiFi
<ravilov> ...sto je suprotno od Prokleto Mali Signal
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> bar ako je AP dovoljno blizu
<SilverSpace> jedan router sa dvije antene lovi tri a mali tplink sa jednom 12 susjeda 
<SilverSpace> a kao ovaj bi trebao bit bolji 
<ravilov> sve ovisi o snazi i osjetljivosti
<ravilov> tplink je inace legenda
<SilverSpace> 703n 
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: si znao za ovo http://shop.8devices.com/
<OneKorea> ko te ima taj te neeemaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-16
<markosejic> dobro jutro
<Mmike> igustin, probao
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Hrki> poz, dajte mi recite se moze ikako snimiti sadrzaj preko iskon tv-a bez da imam snimalicu
<Hrki> i ako imam snimalicu dali mogu taj fajl editirat na kompu ?
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis pod snimalicu 
<Hrki> pa ima snimalicu taj iskon tv, valjda da snimi sadrzaj
<Hrki> sad, ja bi to snimljeno nekako na komp prebacio
<SilverSpace> aha na tu snimalicu mislis 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnOKjC3RrB0
<datase> Mmike: Title: Matchbox - Buzz buzz a diddle it 1980, Views: 150405, Rating: 99.338846%
<jelly-hme> Hrki: snimalica koristi remote storage, snimka do tebe dolazi tek u trenutku reprodukcije
<Mmike> jelly-hme, kako istrijani/pulezani kazu za 'postu' i/ili 'postara'? 
<SweetMuffin> "MESO ZA PSA"
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> http://www.glamur.ba/policija-zauzela-kucu-meksickog-kralja-droge-nadeno-22-milijarde-dolara-u-kesu-foto/
<Hrki> taj ima vise para nego nasa drzava :)
<Hrki> gledam neki dan dokumentarac, pola amera se navuklo na tablete, onu glupu zamjenu za vutru (neki spice koji je legalan) i sol za kupanje (to je uzas)
<Hrki> i sad mi nije jasno, pa zasto vise ne legaliziraju to, srede porez i bok
<Hrki> ionako se svi koji zele drogiraju
<SilverSpace> Hrki: zato kaj ne bi zaradivali pojedinci 
<Hrki> ma kuzim ja to, ali drzava je siromasna, to je lijek
<Hrki> kako moze biti interes pojedinaca jaci od interesa drzave
<SilverSpace> tko pita drzavu 
<SilverSpace> yep 
<Hrki> a nista, nema onda druge nego da svi odjebavaju drzavu, pa dok vise nebudu mogli ljude pozatvarat ce skuziti neke stvari
<Hrki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_salts_%28drug%29
<Hrki> ovo je sada in, a to je nesto najgore sto mozes u sebe stavit 
<Hrki> zato mi je drago, dobro su ovi sjebali drzavi, prodaju kao sol za kupku, trebas potpisati da neces u sebe stavljat i svi mirni :)
<Hrki> dok ovi dobe rezultate testiranja i stave supstancu pod ilegalnu, ovi vec nesto novo izmisle
<SilverSpace> najgore je kaj mladez strada prije nego se opameti da to nije dobro 
<SilverSpace> ali ni jednog ne zalim 
<Hrki> ma kako ne, oni su djeca od 15 godina
<Hrki> normalno je da experimentiraju
<Hrki> i sad radi glupih zabrana npr vutre, puse spice i umru
<SilverSpace> zasto bi bilo normalno 
<Hrki> od vutre nebi umrli
<SilverSpace> pa neka krepaju kad su toliko blesavi 
<SilverSpace> ne zalim ni jednog 
<Hrki> jebiga to je tvoje misljenje, po tome bi isto bilo ok sto arapi kolju katolike jer je njima blesavo da netko stuje drugu vjeru
<SilverSpace> pomjesao si stvari 
<Hrki> evo, mladi ameri nemogu se napiti ko ljudi
<Hrki> pa radje se rokaju sa tabletama i krepaju
<Hrki> e sad, zasto on nemoze piti kao mi u hrvatskoj 
<Hrki> znaci po tome bi ti i da krepaju svi koji piju ?
<SilverSpace> zasto bi morao pit 
<SilverSpace> ?
<Hrki> jer zeli
<SilverSpace> jer je budala 
<Hrki> znaci, zeli se napiti za vikend
<Hrki> to je moje pravo, da stavljam u tijelo sto god ja zelim
<Hrki> jer je moje, nije drzavno niti nicije
<SilverSpace> pa eto ako zelis krepaj 
<Hrki> pa ja sam pio i nisam krepo, zasto bi svi trebali krepat ??
<Hrki> neka svatko radi sa svojim tijelo sta zeli, a da se drzava toliko brine o svojim gradjanima nebi ih jebala cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> ii rim se nije brinuo kaj su se opijali i drogirali i di su zavrsili u propasti 
<Hrki> gle stvar je mog izbora, jel ti mislis da je leglano da bi se cijela zemlja drogirala ?
<Hrki> netko bi radio, netko se drogiro, netko ni jedno ni drugo...
<Hrki> ako se vec drzava brine da ima zdrave i radno sposobne gradjane neka im onda najde radno mjesto :)
<Hrki> evo bas me zanima kako ce urugay ili colorado zavrsiti
<Hrki> ja recimo vise ne pijem, a sve zato jer sam se kao klinac opijao i dopizdilo mi
<Hrki> bolje sve probat dok si mlad, pa ti dopizdi za kasnije, jer znam dosta prijatelja koji su zivjeli u staklenom zvonu, a sad su svaki dan pijani
<SilverSpace> nije to tako jednostavno 
<SilverSpace> finci jako dobro zive a opet imaju najvise samoubistva 
<Hrki> ma znam, ali po meni je totalno bezveze recimo da je vutra ilegalna, ali dojdes do doktora i on ti bez ikakvog problema propise ljekove koji su 100x jaci i sad je to legalno
<ravilov> Hrki, ovo je izuzetno sebican i egocentrican stav, to sto ti radis sebi ni izbliza ne utjece samo na tebe
<ravilov> pricas kao da su ljudi usamljeni otoci a ne drustvo
<Hrki> ok, zasto onda to drustvo opija?
<Hrki> ako je tako sretno i zadovoljno, krcme su pune
<ravilov> jer nisu zadovoljni situacijom pa izlaz traze u krivim stvarima
<ravilov> masovna manija
<ravilov> upravo zato sto djela jednog ne utjecu samo na njega
<Hrki> dobro, netko trazi izlaz u cugi, netko zeli u vutri
<SilverSpace> i zato kaj je kod nas birtiju najlakse otvoriti 
<Mmike> dreck
<Hrki> meni je alkohol odvratan
<Mmike> kako u ubuntuu dodam novu lokalu
<Mmike> dpkg-reconfigure locales nije to sto hocu
<Mmike> cini se :)
<Mmike> Hrki, kaj, ti samo pusis, a? :D
<Hrki> ma niti to mi se vise neda, jer slabije pamtim :)
<Hrki> znaci presto sam kad sam reko keks
<Hrki> evo u ovih 2 mjeseca, mozda svaki 2-3 dan po jednu pljugu prije spavanja i bok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozes rucno editirat 
<Hrki> prije je bilo 10 dnevno :)
<ravilov> Mmike, sudo vi /var/lib/locales/supported.d/whatever, dodas locale definition (npr "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"), onda sudo locale-gen
<Mmike> hm, locale-gen
<Mmike> ravilov, cini se da je locale-gen dovoljan
<Mmike> locale-gen hr_HR.UTF-8
<ravilov> a mozes i tako mozda
<ravilov> ja uvijek dodam u file prvo
<Mmike> da, bio sam uvjeren da dpkg-reconfigure locales to radi
<Mmike> al' to je tak na debianku
<ravilov> no, pa onda ne moze bit i na ubuntu, ne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jel' ima kak nacina da lokalno promjenim MX za neku domenu?
<Mmike> hm, ima, naravno, konj sam :)
<SweetMuffin> Moci ce se dok ces na tuntoru moci napisati "upkkg-reconfigure" :) 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: afaik ni jedno rimsko carstvo nije propalo zbog dekadencije, ni blizu
<Mmike> nisu imali avionie
<Mmike> to ti je
<Mmike> avionia je, inace, cudesna biljka od kojih katapulti dobiju krila
<SweetMuffin> Bit ce, da su mogli letjet, di bi im bio kraj, i rusiju bi sjebali :D
<SweetMuffin> Avionia je zenka aviona
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, i ne samo to, nego i hitlera i staljina! :D
<Mmike> erm s/silverspace/sweetmuffin
<Mmike> botanicar, znas ti kaj cu ja tebi rec?
<Mmike> jebali te nickovi
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> to sam ti tijo rec i sad sam ti to i reko
<jelly-hme> jebaliiii
<jelly-hme> dobro jutro
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: samo da mi je sexa, makar i s suprugom ! 
<SweetMuffin> jutro hmi
<SweetMuffin> si se preselil, kakav je novi krevet ? 
<jelly-hme> krevet je vrlo dobar
<SweetMuffin> Najbitnije u stanu, izem sparheta 
<jelly-hme> istocna strana gdje sunce lupi u 6 ujutro, malo manje :-)
<SweetMuffin> Spavas s dignutim roletama ? 
<jelly-hme> ne daju se spustit 100%
<SweetMuffin> Argh
<jelly-hme> ostane malo onih crtica izmedju
<SweetMuffin> da, taman da ti ide na zivce,a nisi jos siguran kaj ti smeta dok se zbudis :) 
<Mmike> jelly-hme, kaki/koji krevet si pribavio?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ti iionako spavas na kaucu do danjeg
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> iako sam nocas spavao sa zenom i detetom
<Mmike> bili smo jucer u merkatonetu
<Mmike> kupit cemo nekvi kauc
<Mmike> i nekvi radni stol
<Mmike> pa se ja selim u dnevno/kuhinjski boravak
<ravilov> zasto?
<SweetMuffin> Dzaba ti ahtati krevete, do smrti ces biti u boravku, samo se u jednom trenutku i ona bude prikljucila , dok te drugo dete protjera iz preostale sobe :) 
<jelly-hme> krevet je neki najjeftiniji 160x200 iz emmezete, podnice su 2. najskuplje i madrac 3. najskuplji koji je bio izlozen
<ravilov> zanimljiva kombinacija
<SweetMuffin> jelly: taman dimenzije da mozes minigolfati po krevetu ! Dodje s predinstaliranim rupama ? :D
<jelly-hme> nije, krevet je najmanje bitan
<ravilov> stojadin sa ford motorom
<ravilov> jelly-hme, ne znam bas, znam covjeka koji je redovito polomio svaki (pre)jeftin krevet :)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: meni je najbitnije da si a) mogu skuhat b) odspavat c) oprat se ( c je zadnje jer sam se prao i u kanticama kad nije bilo boljeg) 
<ravilov> pod time mislim na okvir
 * ravilov ide prat sudje
<jelly-hme> ravilov: bas konstrukciju?  Ja imam 80 kila i, nazovi me sizeistom, nemam namjeru zenit curu od 150 kila nego centimetara
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ma jok, on dobija ovu sobu (radnu)
<Mmike> jelly-hme, kol'ko te doslo para to?
<SweetMuffin> Ja sam si okvir na krevetu morao obrubiti okvirom od punog drveta. Jednu noc u 2 ujutro su se zena i sin nasli guzama na podu, ovaj tvornicki okvir je samo silently failao :) 
<jelly-hme> SweetMuffin: ja jos ne kuham doma, sporet je 25 god star
<Mmike> 160x200 je nama malo usko, sad imamo 180x200 i to je nelose (iako bi ja 200x200) :D
<Mmike> a moja sister ima 140x200 doma, i tamo spava s muzem!
<jelly-hme> Mmike: stiskaju se pa im dobro
<Mmike> tako nekako, da
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: blago si ga tebi, ja vise od 180x200 nemrem gurnut u sobu, puna je ormara koji se ne bi dali otvoriti .. ljubomorim
<Mmike> jelly-hme, imas url na podnice? kol'ko dugo spavas vec na tome? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, nah, nemrem nit ja :) ja sam samo rekao sto ja bi :)
<jelly-hme> Mmike: niti tjedan dana, cek da izvucem racune
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, upravo me najbolja zenica na svijetu ispravila - mi imamo 160x200, ne stane nam vise :/
<jelly-hme> SweetMuffin: ormar je sa siber vratima upravo zato da stane i ormar i krevet a da se moze (uglavnom) proci
<SweetMuffin> jelly: to je jebenica :) Meni su ormari as-is , dobil sam ih , pa .. 
<Mmike> jelly-hme, ti trosis postfix, right? Koliko je 'mudro' umjesto mysql/postgresa koristiti sqllite za virtualne usere/domene?
<SilverSpace> .weather
<datase> SilverSpace: weather <US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country>
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<jelly-hme> Mmike: za jednu masinu?  Pretpostavljam da je svejedno, 99.9% vremena se iz baze cita pa lockanje nije problem
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 20.0°C (12:56 PM CET on February 16, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 40%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> bome grije 
<Mmike> jelly-hme, da, jedan stroj, 30ak mailboxova na 2 domene, narast ce mozda do 5 domena i 100njak mailboxova (i to sam gadno pretjero)
<Mmike> tja, idem probat
<jelly-hme> Mmike: ne treba ti niti sqlite osim ako vec imas gotov setup, ja bi to u hash: 
<jelly-hme> me ima 150k korisnika i 3k domena u hash mapama :-)
<Mmike> jelly-hme, a postadmin drekec zna raditi s time? Ja bih da si korisnici sami slazu aliase i ino
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) kaj ti je moj nick kriv 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ne tvoj, neg ovog bubuljicara koji nemre normalan nick imat, pa fulavam strasno
<jelly-hme> nemam pojma za postadmin, ovdje je custom gui iza toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim seljenje iz sobe sa dijetetom 
<Mmike> dijete se seli iz sobe di je
<Mmike> sad je 5 mjeseci vec
<Mmike> mora u svoju sobu ic spat
<SilverSpace> pazi samo da tebe zena ne izbaci iz stana 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-hme> Mmike: madrac 1900, podnica 530, krevet 1000kn http://www.emmezeta.hr/namjestaj/madraci-i-podnice/madraci/20829/elegant-memory-madrac/#pr_opis-content http://www.emmezeta.hr/namjestaj/madraci-i-podnice/podnice/34535/dream-ergo-podnica/ http://www.emmezeta.hr/namjestaj/spavaca-soba/kreveti/30095/helen-krevet-2-nocna-ormarica/#pr_opis-content
<jelly-hme> izgleda da vise nemaju tih madraca ili se ne zovu tako
<jelly-hme> (najveci na web shopu je 140x200 i pise rasprodaja)
<jelly-hme> also: jeftini krevet je bila greska
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: ova podnica nije bas dobra nema dodatne potpornje 
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: ove od 140x200 i vise su duple 
<ravilov> jelly-hme, bas konstrukciju... na jednom stanu je bilo dok drugi ujutro sloze krevet, on ga je prvo morao sastavit :)
<ravilov> na drugom stanu, puko okvir sa strane, morao ga vezat spagom da kako-tako drzi
<ravilov> to su sve bili jeftini kreveti u rentanim stanovima, kad je kupio svoj vec je znao situaciju pa je kupio krevet sa metalnim okvirom
<ravilov> a ovo o kilama, shvatit ces jednom da je to sve relativno ;)
<ravilov> jelly-hme, zena od 150 cm? palis se na patuljkice? :p
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: da moja je 140x200
<jelly-hme> ravilov: 170 je cudna brojka za kile
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.lunasan.hr/katalog.php?kat=4&podkat=77&npl=3
<SilverSpace> ne losa stranica 
<SilverSpace> svasta u izboru imaju 
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: http://jebo.me/slije/podnica.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: mislio sam za potporne na ledima ovo narandasto http://www.lunasan.hr/slike/velike/667_1.jpg
<ravilov> ovo izgleda ko abacus
<SilverSpace> jebeno je kaj se rasuse pa se raspadnu/rasklimaju ja sam svoju morao rastavit i ljepit dio po dio 
<jelly-hme> aha, kak to radi i cem sluzi
 * jelly-hme još nema tak strgana leđa 
<SilverSpace> sluzi da bi namjestio tvrdocu 
<ravilov> ko grasak za princezu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-hme> osim sto ovdje princeza placa dodatno za grasak, izgleda
<ravilov> a ono, ima svakakvih princeza
<ravilov> sigurno ima negdje i BDSM princeza :p
<jelly-hme> ima li negdje stalaze sa zeljeznom/limenom konstrukcijom ali custom dubine?  Imam 70cm dubine u spajzi
<SilverSpace> bauhaus mozda 
<jelly-hme> jok, 80 najmanje
<jelly-hme> valjda je 83cm neki standard, to svi imaju
<jelly-hme> i 90cm isto
<ravilov> ne da se skratit?
<SweetMuffin> Nda, zvuci kao vrijeme za sam-svoj-majstor
<SweetMuffin> moram kupiti aparat za varenje, prije sam se smijao ekipi kaj to ima doma .. 
<SweetMuffin> zena bi custom stalaak za cvijece, da visi na kucici 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> dajte mi recite, jesu li uskladjeni podaci sa katastra i gruntovnice ?
<SilverSpace> ha
<Hrki> najdem u katastru broj kat. cestice
<Hrki> to upisem u gruntovnicu i nista ne nadje :(
<Hrki> heh, uopce ne razumijem te 2 sluzbe
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiFWAM4tmGY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Valentine's Day Prank Gone Wrong! (PUNCHED IN THE FACE), Views: 373374, Rating: 92.447672%
<SilverSpace> koja budala 
<CTCP_> naravno da nisu
<CTCP_> svako sam treba pregledat sve svoje cestice
<CTCP_> i rijesit nepodudarnosti
<CTCP_> bar 50% podataka su u zescem kurcu
<CTCP_> svako malo cujem "horor" price di ljudima neko dodje na njihovu zemlju i sagradi kucu xD
<CTCP_> opcina proda zemlju na svoju ruku i slicne divote
<ravilov> http://valpovo-online.tk/index.php/zanimljivosti/447
<SilverSpace> CTCP_: nedavno dosla baba tu u kvart i kaze da je zgrada njezina na njezinoj zemlji 
<SilverSpace> a zgrada je sagradena prije 35 godinađ
<CTCP_> pa da, i mos se jebat ak je zemlja na nju
<CTCP_> makar ju je mozd prodala
<CTCP_> al nema niko papirnate dokaze
<CTCP_> ja sam bas gledo cestice kaj imaju moji starci i deda
<CTCP_> koji je to raspasoj
<CTCP_> u katastru dio cestica na moj, dio na neke druge, a dio na neke trece
<CTCP_> a u gruntovnici potpuno isti slucaj, samo neka cetvrta i peta imena :)))
<CTCP_> i boli njih sve djon
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<Hrki> ne kuzim, koja je svrha katastra a koja gruntovnice :)
<Hrki> pa kaj nije sve to moglo biti na jednom mjestu 
<CTCP_> ocito nije :)))))))
<CTCP_> jedno ti je "knjiga vlasnistva", drugo "knjiga posjedovanja" (tak neki kurac, zaboravio)
<Hrki> svaki dan mi je sve vise i vise zao da nacisti nisu dobili rat :) bar bi bilo reda
<CTCP_> xD
<Hrki> bokte, oni su sve tako lijepo evidentirali da mi nije jasno kako si i dalje ispred nas bili :)
<CTCP_> http://www.legalis.hr/forum/showthread.php/35969-Molim-poja%C5%A1njenje-gruntovnica-i-katastar
<SilverSpace> socijalisticka izmisljotina koje se ni ovi ne mogu rijesiti
<Hrki> CTCP_: i dalje mi nije jasno :)
<CTCP_> welcome to the club :D
<Hrki> jebo ja to dok oni napisu pravilnik koji ga razumije samo onaj tko ga je pisao :)
<Hrki> isto kao sto su napravili novi signalizaciju kod opatije, nitko ziv ne kuzi tko ima prednost
<Hrki> niti starosjedioci :)
<Hrki> ali valjda prof. iz zagreba jedino razumije koji je radio elaborat
<SilverSpace> Hrki: to je navika 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ma nije, stvarno su sjebali :)
<SilverSpace> ma da pa kaj nitko to ne vidi ?
<CTCP_> skracena poanta ti je da trebas provjerit i u katastru i u gruntovnici
<CTCP_> i rijesit sve razlike
<CTCP_> (otic s prijasnjim vlasnicima promijenit podatke)
<CTCP_> inace mos sam tak najebat
<Hrki> SilverSpace: http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Regija/Opatija/Nove-prometne-zavrzlame-Od-rotora-se-vrti-u-glavi-i-Opatijcima-i-Matuljcima
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> stvarno je sjebano, nitko ne kuzi
<Hrki> kada tamo vozim, molim boga da se ne zaletim :)
<Hrki> ali dobro, valjda treba poginut dosta ljudi da skuze neku stvar
<CTCP_> ovo https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=537952162952483&set=a.460256590722041.103853.100002131116128&type=3&theater ?
<CTCP_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31/904017_537952162952483_935749884_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ? radovi kaj tu mozes 
<SilverSpace> jedino pazit kak vozis 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ma gotovo je, ali nije rotor, mozda sam falio clanak jer su radili vise stvari
<SilverSpace> CTCP_: kaj je tu sporno 
<Hrki> rotor je oko, to je sta je ctcp stavio
<Hrki> rotor je ok
<Hrki> ali ima jos jedna stvar, moram da nadjem sliku :)
<Hrki> samo da prvo najdem ovaj katastar , gledam zemlju od starog uopce nista nemogu povezat sa gruntovnicom
<Hrki> nista mi nije jasno :) a znam da je gradio po papirima
<SilverSpace> zajeb je kaj su ljudi naucili na jedan nacin i sad problem, navika 
<CTCP_> a malo je i smotanog oblika
<CTCP_> nekom ko nije naviko, zbunjujuce je
<Hrki> ne kazem ti ovaj rotor je ok, budem vam nasao :)
<Hrki> ovo, dragi moji
<Hrki> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Regija/Opatija/Novi-rezim-prometa-na-ulazu-u-Opatiju-klopka-i-za-iskusne
<Hrki> meni je zao, ali ja kurca ne kuzim na ovoj cesti :)
<ravilov> ljudi samo nisu navikli usporit kad nisu sigurni
<ravilov> stanes i bolje pogledas ako treba
<ravilov> pa nek trube
<SilverSpace> kad su kod nas postavili rotor frendica prosla ljevo umjesto okolo ja kao suvozac drzim se za glavu i ona nis ne kuzi 
<Hrki> uff to je fail, ja sam jednom izasao na rotoru u jednosmjernu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, gdje je to? nije valjda zagreb?
<Hrki> jer ima 3 dvosmjerne, ali navika me zeznula
<SilverSpace> ravilov: zg 
<Hrki> odo desno a bila jednosmjerna :/
<CTCP_> lol, ovo je radio neki zesci debos
<CTCP_> mrzitelj ljudi
<ravilov> frend isto nije bas najbolje kuzio rotore jer kod njega toga nema, a tamo je polagao vozacki
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ufff to je bad
<Hrki> CTCP_: jelda :) mislim pa ti sad skuzi to
<Hrki> ajde oni koji zive, jos mogu nekako, ali da covjek ide prvi puta, nema sanse
<SilverSpace> ravilov: zamalo sa druge strane pogodila auto 
<ravilov> krasno
<ravilov> jesi joj bar objasnio?
<Hrki> plus, to je opatija znaci masovno dolaze turisti :)
 * ravilov nije bas neki vozac ali cak ni on ne bi napravio takav fail :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: najgore kaj ona nije kuzila kaj je napravila 
<ravilov> znam da nije, jesi joj objasnio?
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<ravilov> pa dobro, kako se dovela u tu situaciju ne znam, ali sad valjda bude znala
<CTCP_> ti mater, ko tu kud ide i ko ima prednost xDD
<SilverSpace> jos mi se jednom to dogodilo samo kaj je to nama napravio drugi vozac 
<ravilov> najbolji su mi oni sto po autoputu voze u suprotnom
<CTCP_> a i kod mene u BJu su napravili neki blesavi rotor
<Hrki> CTCP_: neznam, najbolje je stat i onda voziti 2km/h i lagano se voziti
<CTCP_> odjednom je GLAVNA NAJVECA cesta postala SPOREDNA
<ravilov> Hrki, pa to i ja kazem
<ravilov> ali kad ljudi nece
<CTCP_> i sad kad ides njom, moras pustit ove koji dolaze sa strane
<ravilov> a i turisti
<ravilov> CTCP_, to je i opet do navika
<CTCP_> ne moram ni govorit da sam 2-3x skoro proletio i napravio sudar :DDDDDDDDD
<ravilov> navike su gadna stvar
<Hrki> cuj, ja sam za poke yoke, prevencijem sprijeci zajebe :)
<CTCP_> pa da
<ravilov> CTCP_, to nije smijesno...
<CTCP_> em je ovo VELKA GLAVNA CESTA
<CTCP_> em su ljudi navikli tak 50 godina
<CTCP_> i onda dodje debos i sve zaokrene
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kude kujac znala na drugom rotoru na ovo ne bu pogresila kad zna sad ljudi voze po naucenom i kad dodu di nisu bili panika 
<CTCP_> pa znam da nije smijesno :D
<ravilov> CTCP_, navika je gadna stvar, ali nije izgovor
<CTCP_> kuzis, neka mala sporedna ulicica sa strane koja se ni ne vidi
<CTCP_> je odjednom postala GLAVNIJ
<CTCP_> A
<jelly-hme> CTCP_: u Puli isto ljudi jednostavno ne znaju voziti po rotoru, a 2-3 su dodana na zaobilaznici
<Hrki> PU je skracenica za pazi ubojica :) njima je u genima da neznaju vozit
<Hrki> nhf :)
 * ravilov mislio da to stoji za KR oznake
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: u novigradu su posadili velike masline na sredini jer su ljudi jednostavno prolazili po sredini rotora 
<jelly-hme> Hrki: to samo oni koji u autu pjevaju Gazi gazi purgere
<Hrki> neznam, ali za puljane to svi kazu :)
<SilverSpace> nema navike kod nas na rotore svi bi semafore 
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: mudra odluka
<ravilov> kazu da su rotori puno efikasniji od semafora
<SilverSpace> jesu 
<ravilov> ne moras bezveze cekat jer je crveno iako nigdje nikog zivog
<jelly-hme> kad je guzva, jesu
<ravilov> jelly-hme, i kad nije, ^
<SilverSpace> gledao nedavno na tv 
<jelly-hme> ravilov: ne bi se slozio, jer moras usporit tamo gdje si prije bio na glavnoj cesti
<ravilov> jelly-hme, ako je semafor i svijetli crveno, moras ne samo usporit nego potpuno stat
<jelly-hme> ma da!?
<ravilov> iako recimo nema nigdje nikog
<ravilov> a na rotoru ne moras
<SilverSpace> ne mogu sad naci sigurno imaa na yotube 
<SilverSpace> fak kaj ne opet jebe net 
<jelly-hme> ima ona baba koja je isla vamo tamo, malo u suprotnom smjeru
<SilverSpace> mislim da su to bas na topgear to dokazivali 
<SilverSpace> bilo je ravno raskrizje bez semofora i sa semoforima i routor 
<SilverSpace> rotor je bio daleko efikasniji
<CTCP_> pa naravno kad nema praznog hoda
<CTCP_> al zna bit malo "preagresivan" za ljude
<SilverSpace> Mythbusters naso https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvoFjirrgYA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 4 Way Stop Vs Roundabout - Mythbusters, Views: 671547, Rating: 97.385826%
<SilverSpace> jebiga kratko pamtim 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, no wonder da ti se pomijesalo, account pod kojim je to uploadano je TopStiGear :p
<SweetMuffin> CTCP_:  rotor u bj je prejeben
<SweetMuffin> mislim, sjeti se semafora koji je tamo bio prije ..
<SweetMuffin> cekas za nista 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ravilov> mozda ne prica o tom rotoru
<ravilov> ne znam koji jos uopce ima u BJ
<ravilov> ali tamo koliko znam nema nijedna "bivsa sporedna nevidljiva" ulica
<SweetMuffin> Ona uz 92'jku je bila i ostala glavna, to rotor nije promijenio .. sve druge su bile i ostale sporedne , cijelom dluljinom .. 
<SweetMuffin> Tko zna kak se on vozi, mozda nije ni znao da je bio semafor :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/biblija-hakirala-europske-fondove-grcicevo-ministarstvo-na-mukama--pozvani-digitalni-forenzicari/1165599/
<SilverSpace> joj 
<jelly-hme> vremenska stanica sa vanjskom jedinicom = jeftini termometar za hladnjak 
<ravilov> pa zato i kazem da mislim da ne prica o tom rotoru, ali ne znam za nijedan drugi u BJ
<ravilov> oh well
<ravilov> ko da CTCP ikad zna o cemu prica :p
<CTCP_> ja govorim o MEGAROTORU, njubovi :D
<CTCP_> https://goo.gl/maps/wxaZU
<CTCP_> al inace, ima ih jos, bar 3-4 osim tog kraj "92"
<jelly-hme> kod nas nema megarotora.  Ta oznaka semoze koristiti samo za rotore koji imaju jos manje ulazne rotore za uci na rotor
 * CTCP_ slaps jelly-hme around a bit with a large superpenguin
<jelly-hme> CTCP_: ja na toj krati ne vidim nikakav rotor!
<jelly-hme> karti*
<CTCP_> STRELICE
<CTCP_> prati STRELICE
<CTCP_> uglati rotor
<CTCP_> nemora bit kruzni :
<CTCP_> :>
<jelly-hme> to nije rotor nego hrpa jednosmjernih ulica!
<CTCP_> /SLAP
<CTCP_> to je ROTOR
<jelly-hme> jok
<CTCP_> http://goo.gl/EjcJiN
<CTCP_> !!
<CTCP_> lupi "satellite" view
<CTCP_> vidjet ces i autice kako KRUZE
<CTCP_> par okolnih ulica je pretvoreno u jedan VELIKI ROTOR
<CTCP_> (=>megarotor)
<ravilov> CTCP_, opet ne znas sta pricas
<CTCP_> vi ne znate sta je rotor
<ravilov> megarotor: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/Swindon-Magic-Roundabout.svg
<ravilov> CTCP_, pa da, bit ce da je u drugima problem
<ravilov> uvijek je tako
<CTCP_> ovaj je megarotoro po velicini
<ravilov> megarotor: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/58/Magic_Roundabout_Schild_db.jpg/250px-Magic_Roundabout_Schild_db.jpg
<ravilov> CTCP_, razmisli malo sto znaci prefiks "mega"
<CTCP_> nekolko puta veci od klasicnog :>
<ravilov> ne
<CTCP_> ovaj ima cca 100m u promjeru
<CTCP_> = megarotor
<ravilov> opet
<ravilov> ne
<CTCP_> DA
 * ravilov odustaje
<ravilov> pametniji popusta
<CTCP_> xD
<SilverSpace> :=)
<SilverSpace> ono nema veze sa rotorom
<CTCP_> vi nemate veze s rotorom
<SilverSpace> hm da 
<CTCP_> ovo je rotor https://goo.gl/maps/wxaZU
<CTCP_> i tacka
<ravilov> CTCP_, samo ti i dalje zivi u svom vlastitom svijetu, let me know how that works out for you
<CTCP_> http://max.tportal.hr/video.aspx?videoId=19139
<ravilov> mi ostali cemo cekat ovdje in the real world
<CTCP_> sve je ovo matrix
<CTCP_> there is no real world
<ravilov> ajde ajde
<ravilov> samo ti bljuzgaj i dalje
<ravilov> jednom ce ti dosadit
<CTCP_> nikad
<CTCP_> nema predaje
<CTCP_> stara titova skola
<SilverSpace> jednosmjerne ulice ti nazivas rotorom pa takvih ima po zg koliko oces poo centru
<CTCP_> namjena je ista
<CTCP_> napravljen je kruzni tok od nekolko susjednih ulica
<CTCP_> u cemj e razlika
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jbBiOP
<Mmike> ph
<CTCP_> sta sa tim rotorom
<SilverSpace> to je rotor 
<CTCP_> da, minirotor
<Mmike> sto s rotorom?
<Mmike> rotor = kruzni tok
<CTCP_> tako je
<SilverSpace> mega rotor ima vise traka u sebi 
<CTCP_> dobrrrrrrroooo, nije "mega", al je opet rotor
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran da postoji kategorizacija 'mega rotor' :)
<CTCP_> a bubno sam to bezveze "mega"
<CTCP_> i sad se ko pijani plota drze tog
<Mmike> a, o cem se radi?
<Mmike> da ne citam bas cijeli backlog? :)
<CTCP_> niko se vise ne sjeca xD
<CTCP_> https://goo.gl/maps/30DwF
<Hrki> ej, da vas cujem
<CTCP_> preusmjerili su promet iz par ulica
<CTCP_> da ide kruzno
<Hrki> ovo nikako da zapamtim :) http://tinyurl.com/q33ob63 tko tu ima prednost
<Hrki> ja ili ovaj sa suprotnog stop-a
<CTCP_> da se promet rotira
<CTCP_> i sad to "nije rotor"
<Mmike> CTCP_,pa, nije
<CTCP_> nije rotor u stilu da je krug nasred krizanja
<CTCP_> al funckionalno je isti vrag
<CTCP_> auti kruze po tom
<ravilov> Mmike, CTCP je ko i obicno beznadno tvrdoglav
<ravilov> nis novo
<CTCP_> a sa strane ulaze novi (il odlaze van)
<Mmike> Hrki, ovi koji imaju 'stop' nemaju nikak prednost
<Hrki> to znam, govorim o ovima na stopu
<Mmike> Hrki, ovi koji nemaju imaju prednost osim ako nemaju nekog s desne strane 
<CTCP_> pa unutar tog kvadrata auti KRUZE
<Mmike> CTCP_, pa nek kruze, to nije kruzni tok
<CTCP_> je, al kakva je funkcionalna razlika od "klasicnog" kruznog toka :)
<Mmike> kruzni tok je obiljezen onim znakom kruznig toga
<ravilov> CTCP_, jel ti to prodajes neku alternativnu geometriju?
<ravilov> auti kruze po kvadratu?
<Mmike> CTCP_, pa, neznam, morao bih vidjeti raskrizje u zivo
<CTCP_> ravilov : ignoriraj kaj nije U KRUG
<Mmike> ali to nije 'kruzni tok'
<CTCP_> pa evo sad cu vam nacrtat
<Mmike> iako u hrvatskoj u kruznom toku ne vrijedi nikakva posebna regulacija prometa
<ravilov> CTCP_, po toj logici cesta oko moje zgrade je isto rotor
<Mmike> cestso ekipa brije da vozila u kruznom toku imaju prednost - u biti nemaju, i u kruznom toku vrijedi pravilo desne strane
<Hrki> Mmike: znaci ovaj ispod mene ima prednost jer mi podilazi s moje desne strane ?
<ravilov> Mmike, zato frend uvijek ostaje u najdesnijoj traci, inace kaze da ne moze van jer ga ne puste :)
<Mmike> Hrki, aj preciziraj di tocno stojis i koji je tocno ispred tebe
<Mmike> ravilov, pa e, jedino iz najdesnije trake i smijes van
<Mmike> mislmi, smijes i iz nutarnije ako ne oduzimas nikom prednosts
<ravilov> Mmike, ma da, ali ne daju mu da se prestroji
<Mmike> al' onaj koji je u vanjskoj traci i kruzi kruznim tokom ima prednost nad onim koji je u unutarnjoj i htio bi van
<Hrki> znaci kako ti je link na slici tu sam ja (moj pogled sa vjetrobrana)
<Mmike> ravilov, pa e, zasto bi mu dao? to k'o da se ti i ja paralelno vozimo na ravnoj cesti, i ti se zelis prestrojiti u mene - nemres, moras cekat da se maknem ili ubrzat/usporit
<Hrki> stop je lijevo od ove plave honde
<Hrki> tj, desno
<Mmike> Hrki, to pricas o google street viewu?
<Hrki> da
<Mmike> Hrki, cek sec, da upalim
<ravilov> Mmike, ma joj... ne kuzis :p
<Mmike> Hrki, ok, i?
<ravilov> nema veze
<Mmike> ravilov, moguce, al' samo zato kaj ti neznas objasnit :P :)
<ravilov> na telefonu sam
<ravilov> im
<ravilov>  milosti
<ravilov> imaj*
<Mmike> ravilov, vidim, izgovarat se znas :) jos da znas tak dobro objasnjavat... :)
<ravilov> i hodam
<Hrki> Mmike: sad si zamisli da je pored te plave honde auto (stoji na stopu)
<Hrki> bi ga morao propustiti?
<Mmike> Hrki, ne
<Mmike> Hrki, ima stop
<Mmike> aha, sorry
<ravilov> Mmike, aj odi po veslo
<Mmike> ti ga moras propustiti
<Mmike> jer i ti imas stop
<Hrki> jeste , jer on kao ide sa moje desne strane? jelda?
<Mmike> tako je
<Hrki> e na tom raskrjzju je svako malo pizdarija :) nitko nikada to ne kuzi
<Mmike> Hrki, well... :) 
<SilverSpace> popodne sam prosetao uz potok bas je onako jebeno nabrijan za kajak ubacit unutra 
<Mmike> pazi ovu situaciju
<Hrki> ja sam naucio napamet :) ali nisam nikada razmisljo zasto
<Mmike> sam da nadjem
<Hrki> ali tu i tamo sam zaboravio :/
<Mmike> kad bih ja sad znao kak da sheram googlestreeview
<CTCP_> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4696/goym.png
<Hrki> imas tamo link
<Hrki> pokraj kucice u printu
<Hrki> pokraj my places :)
<CTCP_> ma ima na 10 mjesta
<CTCP_> ovisi koja verzija mapa je
<Mmike> https://www.google.hr/maps?q=zagreb,+gustava+krkleca&hl=en&ll=45.800582,15.903236&spn=0.001571,0.002508&sll=45.341011,14.410483&sspn=0.001591,0.002508&t=h&hnear=Ulica+Gustava+Krkleca,+Zagreb&z=19&layer=c&cbll=45.800604,15.903383&panoid=bnxLCeQ2hxXxtQNL6UXV2g&cbp=12,272.33,,0,19.35
<SilverSpace> http://www.instruktor-voznje.com.hr/kruzni_tok_rotor/
<Mmike> Hrki, ugl, okreni se tako da ti je s desne strane trokut
<Mmike> Hrki, ispred tebe je audi, u kontra smjeru upravo ulazi neki reno, ispred audija isto auto i tak
<Mmike> jel' vidis?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super link - dobro lik objasni promet u kruznom toku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iako i dan danas ima budala koja briju da prednost ima onaj koji izlazi iz kruznog toga iako je u srednjoj traci
<Hrki> dobro kamo idem
<Mmike> Hrki, ides lijevo
<Mmike> Hrki, lik iz kontra smjera, s druge strane raskrizja, ide ravno
<Mmike> vas dvojica ste jedini u raskrizju
<Mmike> ti imas trokut, on ima stop
<Mmike> tko ima prednost?
<Hrki> on je sa suprotne strane, taj stop
<Hrki> ja bi iso prije njega, jer kao znak od sporedne je blazi od stopa? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ima i onih koji tvrde sa uvijek ima prednost onaj koji je u rotoru 
<Mmike> Hrki, wrong
<Mmike> Hrki, ne postoji 'jacina' :)
<Hrki> :/
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kako :)
<Hrki> isto mind fuck
<Mmike> i stop i trokut su znakovi koji oznacavaju da na raskrizje dolazis sa ceste koja nema prednost
<SilverSpace> postuj znakove 
<Hrki> neznam, da su ista znaka onda bi njega pustio :)
<Hrki> jer on ide "njegovom" desnom, :)
<Mmike> jedina je razlika sto te stop obavezuje da stanes, bez obzira na promet i sve, a trokut ne
<Mmike> on ima prednost jer ide ravno
<Mmike> ti skreces lijevo
<Mmike> i u trenutku 'sudara' ti je on desni
<Mmike> i moras ga pustiti
<Mmike> ili, ako hoces komplicirati - on zadrzava smjer kretanja, a ti mu ga sjeces
<Mmike> stoga on ima prednost
<Mmike> prije nego opet sjednes u auto - prouci prometna pravila :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trokut i stom nisu isti znakovi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisu, da
<SilverSpace> stop*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedno je trokut a drugo je - stop :)
<Hrki> Mmike: ma neki dan sam bas testiro ispit
<Mmike> ali i jedan i drugi znaju da si na cestti koja NEMA prednost prolaska
<Mmike> Hrki, on line?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ima i onih koji tvrde sa uvijek ima prednost onaj koji je u rotoru Mmike> i stop i trokut su znakovi koji oznacavaju da na raskrizje dolazis sa ceste  koja nema prednost
<SilverSpace> Mmike> i stop i trokut su znakovi koji oznacavaju da na raskrizje dolazis sa ceste  koja nema prednost
<Hrki> da, ima neka autoskola
<Hrki> cak sam dobro rjesio, iznenadio sam se oko 98%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, i?
<Hrki> sjebo me zagreb i tramvaji :)
<Mmike> Hrki, imas URL?
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> vozilo na sinama ima prednost 
<Mmike> OSIM ako mu prednost nije oduzeta znakom ili semaforom
<Hrki> aha
<Mmike> znaci, ako tramvaj ima trokut, a ti nemas, onda ti imas prednost
<Hrki> jebote, ja sam mislio da je on jaci od znaka :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj sam krivo rekao
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trokut znaci da dolazis na cestu koja ima prednost 
<Hrki> Mmike: ma kuzim ja ta tvoj primjer, nego je mene staj stop zezno, kao da je jaci od znaka za prednost :)
<Hrki> inace je raskrjze ok, pustamo ove sa lijeve ili desne strane
<Hrki> ovaj na stopu ima prednost ako ide ravno, ako se ne sjecam to je zato jer zadrzava smjer... cek da najdem onaj link ispita :) znam da je bilo takvih primjera
<Hrki> samo neznam zasto sam taj stop zabrijo da je jaci od znaka za sporedne :)
<Hrki> Mmike: mislim da je bilo sve sa ove stranice, http://www.auto-skola-zg-4.hr/index.php?module=ZG4&action=rijesi_ispit&id=49
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to isto znaci i stop
<SweetMuffin> Ako imas stop , nemas prednost, nikad. Da ti je prije toga na znaku pisalo "sad si Direktor Svemira" , znak stop ima prednost
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i trokut i stop znaci da dolazis na cestu koja nema prednost (odnosno da si na cesti koja NEMA prednost)
<Mmike> jedina je razlika sto se na trokutu ne moras zaustaviti, a na stopu moras
<SweetMuffin> to
<Mmike> Hrki, nema jacine :)
<Hrki> dobro je i to znati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha nisam te razumio zabrijao sam jer nisam sve gore procitao kaj si pitao Hrki a
<Hrki> ma mogli su staviti dve sporedne i bok :)
<Hrki> ili 2 stopa
<Mmike> Hrki, al'... kak si ti izaso iz autoskole da to neznas? :)
<Hrki> pa pao sam prvi puta na stopu :) nisam stao, tj vozio sam 2km/h :)
<Hrki> valjda imam fobije od stopa
<Hrki> pa sad uvjek stojim
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> i nikad se nisam susredo sa stop / sporedna kombinacijom :)
<Hrki> recimo u rijeci su svi navinkuti na semafore, kada su znakovi zesce su pizdarije :(
<Hrki> to je zalosno , ali navike su gadne stvari
<Hrki> znam kod mene ispod je bila nova cesta, bez semafora, nesrece jednom tjedno
<Mmike> pazi sto je zajeb vozacima iz zagreba
<Hrki> obavezno, tek kad su stavili semafore je ok
<Mmike> u zagrebu na svim semaforima koji imaju dopunsku strelicu najcesce nemas promet koji bi te sjebao 
<Mmike> osim onih koji se polukruzno okrecu
<Mmike> al' recimo u bjelovaru sam skrozo sjebo tak
<Mmike> upalila se zelena strelica
<Mmike> i ja krenuo
<Mmike> i s lijeve strane dopizdi auto
<Mmike> trubec i pizdec :)
<Mmike> zelena strelica = trokut
<Hrki> :) e da, vidis to sam u rijeci naucio :)
<Mmike> mosh ic, al' NEMAS prednost
<Hrki> uvjek pazim na to
<Mmike> e, onda ti se desi u zagrebu, recimo
<Hrki> a da, navika navika :)
<Mmike> stojis na raskrizju
<Mmike> i crveno ti je
<Mmike> i upali se zelna strelica
<Mmike> a s desne strane dolazi vozilo koje se polukruzno okrece - on je u traci za lijevo i upaljeno mu je zeleno svjetlo za lijevo
<Mmike> e, ali kako se polukruzno okrece ulazi u tvoj prostor
<Mmike> ti NEMAS prednost jer ides na zelenu strelicu
<Mmike> nitko to u zagrebu ne kuzi :)
<Hrki> ja opcenito kad sam na sterlicama, pustam svakoga tko mi nailazi :)
<Mmike> iako su meni najdrazi debiloidi biciklisti
<Mmike> koji po zebri idu kao da su bogovi
<Hrki> makar mu bilo i crveno 
<Mmike> i jos pizde jer, eto, on ide po zebri!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ako nema obiljezeni trak 
<SilverSpace> dobra je ova ruska arena 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis, ako nema?
<SilverSpace> ako je obicna zebra 
<SilverSpace> sad vec ima dosta zebri koje daju prednost biciklisti 
<Hrki> e sad me zanima jos jedno pravilo, dali biciklista moze voziti na sred ceste?
<Hrki> ako ga zgazim recimo, tko je kriv
<Hrki> naravno, nisam pijan, ogranicenje i sve to
<CTCP_> smijes
<CTCP_> smijes ga zgazit
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/zhEqSr
<igustin> Mmike: Calc? sorry na gnjavaži, al' baš me zanima...
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne smije voziti po sredini ceste 
<SilverSpace> pravilo tocno govori da se biciklist mora voziti uz rub ceste 
<SilverSpace> desni rub
<Hrki> desni ako nema kolnik, a ako ima kolnik po njemu ?
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem
<Hrki> tj, nogostup
<SilverSpace> ne smije po nogostupu biciklist
<Mmike> igustin, ma nema gnjavaze, ovo je IRC :)
<Mmike> igustin, nisam stigao/probao jos, kasnije veceras cu to
<SilverSpace> 500kn kazna
<Mmike> igustin, jedino sad ruzno izgleda :)
<Hrki> bokte to nisam ni znao
<Mmike> Hrki, ti si kriv
<Hrki> znaci on mora po cesti ili biciklistickoj stazi
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> ako ide po cestsi, mora uz desni rub kolnika, inace mora po stazi
<Mmike> al' ti si kriv ako ga ozljedis :)
<Hrki> ma jeli
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ti vozis auto, a auto je opasno sredstvo
<Mmike> i duzan si uciniti sve sto je u tvojoj moci da sprijecis nezgodu
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> prolazis kroz raskrizje na zeleno
<Mmike> i nalijeces na lika koji je prosao kroz crveno
<Mmike> ali TI si naletio na njega, i to jos u njegov zadnji kraj
<Mmike> da, on je kriv jer prolazi kroz crveno
<Mmike> al' i ti si  kriv jer si ga udario
<Hrki> nemoj me zezat
<Mmike> nit najmanje
<Mmike> pogledaj zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama
<Mmike> i zakon o obveznim odnosima
<Hrki> ma bojim se :)
<Hrki> znaci pjesaka di god zgazim kriv sam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ovdje ne treba silaziti sa bicikla na zebri http://is.gd/zhEqSr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' tu ne ides po zebri nego po biciklistickoj
<CTCP_> a inace je jako logicno ocekivat da cu SILAZIT na svakoj zebri xD
<Mmike> CTCP_, pa, morao bi
<Mmike> ili ako ne silazis bar budi svjestan da NEMAS prednost
<Mmike> i tako se ponasaj
<CTCP_> moro ne moro, svejedno nema sanse
<CTCP_> a to da
<CTCP_> i kad imam prednost, znam da nemam prednost
<SilverSpace> CTCP_: reskiras kaznu 
<CTCP_> zg banditi gaze sam tak
<CTCP_> SilverSpace : nek me ulovi da mi ju napise xD
<SilverSpace> ak murjak cuci u grmu kao sto znaju na vukovarskoj
<CTCP_> SilverSpace : prebrz sam da se zaustavim
<SilverSpace> viknes samo bok kolega 
<CTCP_> xD
<SilverSpace> lik se zbuni 
<Mmike> ja sam se tak vozio u kopenhagenu na biciklu
<Mmike> i idem po biciklistickoj
<Mmike> i sad, u kopenhagenu nije bas k'o u amsterdamu, al' ima pun kufer biciklatora
<Mmike> i vozim se, i dolazim na raskrizje, i pored mene (lijevo) auto
<Mmike> i ja prikocim jer nemam pojma kaj ce auto napravi
<Mmike> (poucen zagrebom)
<Mmike> i kak prikcoim zena iza mene naleti na mene
<Mmike> i iza nje jos neki lik naleti na nju
<Mmike> a auto ureno stane
<CTCP_> lol
<Mmike> i ova popizdi na mene da kaj sam stao i da kaj koji kurac nisam digo ruku da se zna da stajem
<Mmike> a ja k'o debil zadnji
<Mmike> uzas :)
<CTCP_> xDD
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP_> velis, "i am from balcan" xD
<CTCP_> odma ti sve oprosteno xD
<CTCP_> ja sam jedno bar 5x skoro hebeno nastrado na zebrama
<CTCP_> u zadnjih 6-7 god
<SilverSpace> u zg murija jebe ako se vozis kontra smjerom i ako bruga strana ulice nema bike stazu 
<Hrki> http://www.autoskola.com.hr/img/prompravila/skretanje%20ulijevo1.jpg
<Hrki> evo jos jedno blic pitanje, ako oba skrecu lijevo
<Hrki> tko ima prednost
<CTCP_> 1.
<CTCP_> ima manji luk
<SilverSpace> a jedan dio savske nemozes ni proci cestom a nesmijes ni pjesackom 
<SilverSpace> i morao bi okolo sporednim ulicama proci taj dio 
<SilverSpace> ima zabrana prometovanja biciklom 
<SilverSpace> neznam dali su to maknuli 
<SilverSpace> ili su bike stazu nacrtali 
<Mmike> Hrki, uvijek DESNI ima prednost
<Mmike> kad se dva auta mimoilaze, sudarili bi se (ako netko nekog ne propusti)
<Mmike> e, u zamisljenom trenutku sudara, netko je nekom s desne strane
<Mmike> onaj koji ima auto s desne strane nema prednost
<Mmike> sva druga pravila (zadrzava smjer, ima manji luk, ima pimpek do poda) izvedena su iz pravila desne strane
<Hrki> znaci vozim se i pustim ovog koji mi dolazi sa desne strane?
<Hrki> treba si zamisliti sudar :)
<SilverSpace> oo Modric zabio 
<Hrki> da dobro si rekao, ovo je sve izvod iz pravla desne strane
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> dobar je lukica
<Hrki> bio bi nam jos bolji da ga novinari tolko ponekad ne forsiraju, ali je odlican ove godine
<Hrki> samo steta da igra za pizdeke :) moro je u utd doc
<Mmike> Hrki, los je onaj test
<Mmike> ima vise tocnih odgovora
<Mmike> al' negdje nisu priznatai
<Mmike> i one boje na sitnim slicicama, ja to nist ne kuzim
<Hrki> meni je samo drago da si mi objasnio ono desno nailazenje :) to je ubiti pravilo za sve dubioze 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> e, a imam jos jedno
<Mmike> samo moram nacrtat
<Mmike> sam sec :)
<SilverSpace> OZBILJNA PRIJETNJA Ruski satelit danas bi trebao pasti na Zemlju, ali nitko ne zna ni kad ni gdje
<jelly-hme> u Puli je na vecini novih rotora stavljen trokut na ulazima u rotor koji overrida pravilo i oni unutra imaju prednost
<Hrki> pa cek, ako je trokut na ulazima u rotor, to znaci da oni koji su u rotoru imaju prednost
<jelly-hme> da
<Hrki> tako je kod mene cijelo vrijeme :)
<Hrki> jel postoji neko drugo pravilo rotora? 
<jelly-hme> pojma
<jelly-hme> mozda je to samo da bude eksplicitno
<SilverSpace> ako nema trokuta 
<Hrki> onda ovi u rotoru moraju pustiti ove koji se ukljucuju
<jelly-hme> al inace ako nema trokuta onaj ko ulazi u rotor je s desna onima koji se voze po rotoru
<SilverSpace> ide praviloo desne strane 
<jelly-hme> e
<Hrki> ma mislim da skoro svi rotori imaju tu foru :)
<jelly-hme> da, osim nekih :-)
<Hrki> ali to je isto zajebano ako si negdje van hrvatske
<Hrki> jer ja jos nisam na to naletio, hvala bogu :)
<Mmike> nema pravila rotora
<Mmike> rotor = raskrizje k'o i svako drugo
<Mmike> ako nema trokuta = pravilo desne strane
<jelly-hme> u .uk sam se i kao pjesak izgubio na rotoru, a kamoli ne bi kao vozac 
<Mmike> sto znaci da onaj u rotoru NEMA prednost
<SilverSpace> ja znam za jedan i onda zg rege najebu tam jer ne gledaju znakove 
<Mmike> jelly-hme, da, tamo je malo sjebato s kontra smjerom :)
<Hrki> Mmike: lagano me podjecas na ta pravila koja nam je instruktor govorio :)
<Mmike> e, pa jebemti u cem da crtam
<Mmike> na linuxu
<Mmike> Hrki, kad je jednostavno
<Hrki> ma jasno mi, samo jebiga ta navika ubi covjeka
<jelly-hme> mspaint.exe
<Hrki> kad 20 godina vozi netko na istim rotorima, vec mu automatski navika da stane prije rotora :)
<Hrki> i onda dodje negdje i spusi :)
<Mmike> 1) pravilo desne strane; 2) vozila na sinama, 3) prometni znakovi (vertikalni - na cesti, horizontalni - na stupovima), 4) svjetlosna signalizacija, 5) sluzbena osoba (prometna policija)
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> meni je totalni bed po zagrebu kad promjene signalizaciju
<Mmike> jer zagreb znam k'o svoj djep 
<Mmike> puno opreznije/bolje vozim kad dodjem u grad u kojem nisam cesto, jer gledam znakove
<Mmike> u zagrebu sznam ti je sta
<jelly-hme> "znam"
<SilverSpace> promjenili prednost ceste i moj frend lika copi za vrat kak ne gleda da mu je stop a kad njemu stop bio 
<SilverSpace> :) umro od neugodnosti 
<jelly-hme> kak da je pilic
<Hrki> 3. Kada dajemo žmigavac (pokazivač smera) ?
<Hrki> Prilikom ulaska u kružni tok ne dajemo žmigavac. To je prometno ravno.
<Hrki> heh, toga se sjecam, a masu ljudi daje zmigavac :)
<jelly-hme> jeste burazeru
<jelly-hme> ali dajes kad izlazis van
<Hrki> reko pa sta dajes zmigavac, inako nemas kam :)
<jelly-hme> sto u puli skoro niko na radi
<SilverSpace> i u zg ih ima 
<Hrki> kod ulaza ili izlaza? :D
<jelly-hme> kod izlaza
<jelly-hme> on zna kud ide!
<Hrki> to mi najgore, pogotovo ako ulazim i onda ga bezveze cekam
<Hrki> ili mi frajer da zmigavac kad je vec izasao :)
<SilverSpace> za ulaz u kruzni tok ti i ne treba zmigavac samo pri izlazu
<Hrki> znam SilverSpace samo kazem da mi smjesno jer puno ljudi da zmigavac i u ulazu u rotor :)
<Mmike> Hrki, http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Hrki> idem da vidim :)
<Hrki> znaci svi 3 su u stopu ?
<Mmike> nema stsopa
<Mmike> sve tri ceste jednake vaznosti
<Hrki> btw, mrzim t raskrzja :)
<Mmike> Hrki, i? :)
<Hrki> hmm, 3-2-1? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> zasto bi 3 isao prvi?
<Mmike> kad mora propustiti 1
<Hrki> 132? :)
<Hrki> a da, ovaj zadrzava smjer
<Hrki> to sam te htio pitat za T raskrjzja
<Hrki> ma mora biti 1 - 3 - 2
<Hrki> finalan :)
<Mmike> da, al' 1 ima s desne 2
<Mmike> ugl, tocan odgovor je: 'vozaci se moraju sami dogovoriti'
<SweetMuffin> Onaj s hamvijem ide prvi
<Mmike> to je ista stvar k'o na raskrizju obicnom imas u sva 4 smjera jedan auto, i svi idu ravno
<Mmike> :)
<SweetMuffin> Nda, i tramvaji .. uvijek su u pravu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, osim ak na raskrizju nema tenk :)
<Mmike> https://maps.google.com/?ll=45.804121,15.955203&spn=0.001571,0.002508&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=45.803896,15.954738&panoid=kXOU2tL7IibaVSmLyaBJFQ&cbp=12,281.9272934189255,,0,0
<Mmike> e, a ovo raskrizje
<Mmike> brijem da je to nasjebatije u zagrebu
<Hrki> Mmike: hmm kako dogovor, znaci ovaj 1 prodje
<Mmike> Hrki, nemre proc on prvi kad mora propustis 2 koji mu je s desna
<Hrki> ma sad mi je sjebo s tom zadnjom slikom :) ucim tu neke pizdarije a na kraju cu se zaletit u obicnom noob raskrizju :)
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: vozi kao da si sam placas limara ! :) 
<Hrki> SweetMuffin: i placam :) tj, platio sam 
<Hrki> kolko me odero jebem ga :()
<Mmike> ;lako je tak vozit ak nema prometa
<Mmike> stanes, propustis, sve super
<SweetMuffin> koliko te odero,jebes li ga ?()
<Mmike> al' u zagrebu u spici kad imas iza sebe 12321 nabrijanih manijaka koji trube
<Hrki> ali to nije bilo raskrzja, vec uska cestica :)
<Mmike> jer si ti se usudio prikociti na raskrizju
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> Mmike: jedno noob pitanje
<Hrki> u ovom T raskrzju
<Hrki> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to isto ovisi kakav auto imas, kua ce tebi u poliranoj 6ici netko trubiti :) 
<Hrki> ovaj auto 3, nemoze gledato kao da nema nikoga sa desne strane i da ima prednost?
<Hrki> to pravilo samo vrijedi ako je cesta sa desne strane ?
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: jednom kad udje u krizanje, ima s desne auto 1
<CTCP_> ja na takvim krizanjima dam gas do daske
<CTCP_> i zaverglam
<CTCP_> da se svi useru
<CTCP_> i uvijek me svi puste
<CTCP_> nema tu razmisljanja
<CTCP_> INSTINKT
<Hrki> jednom ce biti jos jedan kao ti 
<Hrki> i onda ce biti SUDAR :)
<CTCP_> e zato cu ja bit jos agresivniji
<CTCP_> agresivniji od agresivnog
<Hrki> nego, sta se tice te slike
<Hrki> zamislimo da je ovakvo raskrzje
<Hrki> http://imgur.com/vtsRKSO
<Hrki> sve isto
<Hrki> samo ima jos jednu traku 
<Hrki> dali je sad 3 - 2 - 1?
<CTCP_> GAS!
<CTCP_> das gas da prvi proletis
<CTCP_> a ostalu dvojicu ostavis nek mozgaju
<OneKorea> semafori ne postoje?
<CTCP_> problem rijesen
<Hrki> ne, nema nikakvih znaova
<jelly-hme> takvo razmisljanje ne skalira na dva vozaca 
<Hrki> svi su na cesti sa istim pravima
<jelly-hme> ali da, kad zaverglas ostali ce vjerojatno pustit budalu
<CTCP_> eto
 * CTCP_ wins
<SweetMuffin> jelly-hme: i svi ce mu uredno grebat  auto kad ga vide na parkingu $veletrgovine. A on ce misliti da ga svemir mrzi. I zato vergla na krizanjima .. 
<SweetMuffin> full circle
<CTCP_> SweetMuffin kad bi me mogli ulovit
<SweetMuffin> CTCP_: svi nekad udjemo u pekaru :) 
 * CTCP_ je radio kao dostavljac po ZGu
<CTCP_> 10 dostava u sat vremena
<CTCP_> od gajnica do dubca
<jelly-hme> to objasnjava puno 
<CTCP_> od mihaljevca do buzina
 * CTCP_ je naucio kak treba s drugim ZG suvozacima
<CTCP_> samo agresivno i odlucno
<CTCP_> bez popustanja
<CTCP_> :)))
<SweetMuffin> treba mi jedan takav da mi popravi nekaj malo limarije na desnoj strani
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: moj frend se za takve stvari vozio oko tvatrica 
<SilverSpace> vec je znao taktiku i okovratnik poslje 
<SilverSpace> kvatrica*
<SilverSpace> dobra ova Putinova http://www.jutarnji.hr/putin-izrekao-sudbonosno--da---pred-oltar-odveo-seksi-gimnasticarku-alinu-kabaevu-/1165576/
<SilverSpace> http://static.media1.rs/images/media1_news/alina_kabajeva.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjJOYa--EUo
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Linksys WRT-1900AC Router Looks Familiar, Views: 39774, Rating: 98.26402%
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> kupujem 4 cim se pojavi
<ivoks> jos uvijek posvuda imam wrt54gl
<ivoks> nepoderiv
<SilverSpace> ja isto spremam pare 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP_> jel vrijedi sta taj wrt54gl
<ivoks> s obzirom da je 12 godina star...
<ivoks> al jos uvijek mi je to najdrazi uredjaj
<ivoks> linksys se proslavio s tim uredjajem
<CTCP_> 350 kn novi u trgovini
<ivoks> onda ih je cisco kupio
<ivoks> pa onda vise nisu radili wrt54gl
<ivoks> i sad ih se cisco rijesio i sad ce opet raditi wrt
<ivoks> ekipa ce dva put okrenuti iste novce :)
<SilverSpace> fakat glupo da su ga prestali radit
<SilverSpace> http://www.ezvid.com/toptenrouters
<Mmike> Hrki, isti kufer
<Mmike> Hrki, velim, zamisli si da imas plain X raskrizje, sve ceste jednake vaznosti, na svakoj cestsi imas auto i svaki od ta 4 auta ide ravno
<Mmike> tko ima prednost?
 * Mmike isto ima wrt54gl
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/
<Mmike> obratiti paznju na opis filma :)
<Hrki> Mmike: onda bi dali zmigavce i dogovorili se :)
<Mmike> Hrki, pa, idu ravno :)
<Mmike> nema zmigavaca
<Mmike> al' bas to - moraju se dogovoriti
<Mmike> odnosno, pogledas lijevo od sebe i mahnes covjeku da on moze - odreknes se svoje prednosti
<Mmike> i samim time ides zadnji kroz raskrizje :)
<Hrki> ono raskrzje koje si rekao da je najzajebanije u zh-u
<Hrki> zg-u
<Hrki> onaj koji ide ravno u rotor po ovom ima prednost pred onim koji je u rotoru, jedino onaj koji ulazi sa lijeve trake mora stat jer on ima trokut
<Mmike> Hrki, ne, imas trokute tam
<Hrki> sigurno? ja ga nisam nasao, jedino trokut kod desne strane
<Hrki> ovi koji idu ravno kao nemaju, mozda se ne vidi dobro radi streeta
<SilverSpace> zajebano je samim tim sto je uvijek tamo guzva i svi sre guraju
<Mmike> Hrki, sad sam bas prosao kroz raskrizje, svi imaju trokute
<Mmike> nego bi mogao rec da tu imas 2 raskrizja
<Mmike> kruzni tok, i onaj mali dio s otokom koji izgleda kao trokut
<Mmike> al' to je sve jedno raskrizje
<Mmike> i onaj koji dolazi iz kranjceviceve je najebo
<Mmike> jer mora prvo propustiti promet iz kruznog toka, a onda mora propustiti promet s desne strane, iz adzijine
<Mmike> a zajebato je jer promet iz kruznog toka moze nastavit po kruznom toku (pa u novu cestu dalje, recimo), ili moze dat desni zmigavac pa u kranjcevicevu ILI adzijinu
<Mmike> a ti neznas
<Mmike> i k'o sto veli SilverSpace tamo je skoro cijeli dan guzva
<ravilov> jos se raspravlja o prometu i rotorima?
<ravilov> aha, malo i o routerima
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nijeto router to je zmaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> jede malu djecu, jel?
<CTCP_> jel ko uzimo ove PCIE risere
<Mmike> nope, ti si za mene kralj :)
<Mmike> objasnio ljudima da ti daju paru da se mosh igrat :)
<CTCP_> xD
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> nadam se da ljudi ne ocekuju nikakav povrat investicije :p
<CTCP_> :>
<CTCP_> otompotom :>
<CTCP_> "bitno je da se lova vrti"
<CTCP_> BIZNIS 101
<ravilov> tako je i Al Capone govorio
<CTCP_> mnogo uspesan biznismen
<ravilov> to se vidi pogotovo po tome kako je zavrsio
<CTCP_> to su nepredvidljive zapreke
<ravilov> to su itekako predvidljive cinjenice
<ravilov> mozes ih jedino sustavno zanemarivat
<ravilov> kao sto i radis
<CTCP_> kakve veze to ima s ovim savrseno legalnim i lukrativnim biznisom
<ravilov> vidjet ces
<CTCP_> xD
<CTCP_> NO RISK, NO MONEY
<Mmike> ravilov, ti imas neki info koji mi nemamo? :)
<ravilov> mozda :p
<ravilov> (ne)
 * ravilov -u samo nije jasno kako je to "lukrativan" biznis kad ni opremu jos nije otplatio
<CTCP_> zrno po zrno pogaca
<CTCP_> kamen po kamen palaca
<CTCP_> coin po coin MILLIJUNI COINA
<ravilov> kakve to sad veze ima?
<CTCP_> ima
<ravilov> biznis nije lukrativan dok ne pocne generirati profit
<CTCP_> citaj izmedju redaka
<ravilov> "biznis 101" koji sam ja citao kaze da moras imati dovoljno na poslovnom racunu da si u stanju isplatiti sve potrazitelje sljedecih godinu dana
<CTCP_> :>
<ravilov> i to pod uvjetom da biznis STOJI tih godinu dana
<CTCP_> nema "potrazitelja"
<CTCP_> sve je cisto
<ravilov> dobro je, znaci ljudi stvarno ne ocekuju nikakav povrat investicije
<ravilov> onda si ih dobro okrenuo
<ravilov> jadnici
<CTCP_> xD
<CTCP_> svjesni su sveg :>
<CTCP_> il ce ic, il nece :>
<CTCP_> ja tu nis ne garantiram xD
<ravilov> lako ti onda pricat da bez rizika nema para kad nemas nikakav rizik
<ravilov> rizik snose ti ljudi sto su ti dali pare
<Mmike> ae!
<CTCP_> kako ne
<Mmike> kaj nije kralj ? :)
<CTCP_> riskiram da ne zaradim masu para xD
<CTCP_> to je najveci rizik :>
<ravilov> aj ne budi glup
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da je glup?
<Mmike> ravilov, ?
<ravilov> pa samo se za*ebava, sve okrene na za*ebanciju
<Mmike> ali
<CTCP_> u svkoaj zajebanciji ima djelic istine :>
<Mmike> lik je napravio izvrsnu stvar - nagovorio je ljude da investiraju paru u njega, dao si malo truda i slozio mintalice, i sad ceka
<ravilov> a ni ti silni smajlici ga nit cine pametnijim nit vjerodostojnijim
<Mmike> ok, ima rizik - da si zapali kucu :)
<Mmike> aha, mislis da izmislja i da u biti uopce ne minta? :)
<Mmike> tja, to je moguce
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> al' dvojim nekako :)
<CTCP_> tolko lud bas nisam xD
<CTCP_> tesko bi mogo simulriat ovolki gubittak zivaca proteklih par tjedana xD
<ravilov> ne, mislim da budala ima srecu da je okruzen jos vecim budalama koje daju pare unista :p
 * CTCP_ slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP_> ravilov : ne vrijedjaj moje investitore! :>
<CTCP_> mozda i ti jednom postanes! :>
<ravilov> tja
<ravilov> istina boli
<CTCP_> xD
<ravilov> imam ja pametnijih stvari za investirat
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da je budala?
<ravilov> a vidi ga
<Mmike> ravilov, a di ti investiras?
<CTCP_> nadji biznis koji donosi cca 20-30% mjesecne zarade
<ravilov> Mmike, u ameriku ;)
<CTCP_> pito sam ovdje na kanalu, niko nis nije znao rec
<Mmike> u ameriku? :)
<ravilov> znas ti o cemu pricam
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne bas :)
<CTCP_> shit, moram gasit komp :S
 * CTCP_ ode
<Mmike> ako samo mislis na preseljenje preko, to mi se bas i ne cini k'o neka investicija
<Mmike> CTCP_, kaj, starci dosli doma? :)
<ravilov> ...iii eto prvi pozar :p
<CTCP_> da xD
<Mmike> ili zapalilo sve? :D
<CTCP_> tera me stara spat xD
<Mmike> lol :D
<ravilov> Mmike, investicija = ulaganje novaca, sta ne? ;)
<Mmike> lik je i dalje car
<Mmike> uspio je uvjerit ljude da mu daju paru
<Mmike> da minta :)
<Mmike> srce mu LTC je na $14.5
<Mmike> kad padne ispod 13.5, kupujem nazad!
 * Mmike je prodo za 16.5 :)
<ravilov> i onda cekas da se opet izdigne, jel
<ravilov> Mmike, ispricavam se ako vrijedjam tvog novog idola :p
<Mmike> ma kuzim ja tvoju frustraciju :)
<Mmike> ti ne mintas :)
<ravilov> hah
<SilverSpace> pepermint
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko ces zaradit 20$
<Mmike> SilverSpace, malo vise :)
<Mmike> da imam vise koinova, i vise bi zaradio
<ravilov> um...
<SilverSpace> bude za pelene :)
<ravilov> "da imam vise novaca, bio bi bogatiji"?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bas 
<ravilov> TRIVIA OF THE DAY: svakih 60 sekundi u Africi prodje minuta
<Mmike> pa, ak imam 100 LTCova, i prodam ih za 20 dolara komad, imam 2000 dolara. I onda cijena padne na 10 dolara komad, ja kupim - 200 LTCova :) i onda kad cijena naraste nazaad na 20 dolara komad ja prodam i imam koliko dolara? :)
<Mmike> a sad zamisli da imam 1000 LTCova
<Mmike> ili 10000 :)
<ravilov> ah
<ravilov> dreamworld :p
<Mmike> jesi citao 'rich dad poor dad'?
<ravilov> nope
<ravilov> nagadjam da bi trebao
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pocetak je zanimljiv
<Mmike> ug, svodi se na: ako zelis, neznam, ferrarija, onda mosh rec: 'Ah, to je skupo, ja si to nemrem priustiti' (poor dad) i 'Eh, to je skupo, kako bih si ja to mogao priustiti?' (rich dad)
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> mindset
<Mmike> odnosno, mosh whineat i mosh nesh napravit da bi imo :)
<ravilov> pa ne whineam ja
<ravilov> samo investiram gdje mi se cini da je sigurnije
<ravilov> jer imam ogranicena sredstva
<ravilov> vi se samo igrajte tim *coinima (ili budite opsjednuti time, hint hint), ali to za mene nije jer nemam opremu niti je mogu pribavit
<ravilov> oh
<ravilov> sad sam tek vidio sta si napisao gore
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, nije da samo *razmisljam* o preseljenju :p
<Mmike> ja sam glup, btw
<Mmike> sto se nisam preselio
<ravilov> pa stignes jos
<ravilov> rich dad poor dad, right? ;)
<ravilov> ja cu se preselit u sljedece 2-3 godine
<ravilov> the plan is already in motion
<ravilov> jel ima tu netko da se relativno dobro kuzi u winxp?
<SilverSpace> ovisi 
<SilverSpace> kaj pitas 
<ravilov> imam dva diska/particije
<ravilov> na disk1 sam upravo slozio xp
<ravilov> hocu ga prekopirati na disk2
<ravilov> upravo kopiram fajlove pomocu minixp (hiren's cd)
<ravilov> kako da ga slozim da se i boota?
<SilverSpace> cime ga kopiras 
 * ravilov googla... neki fixmbr?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, minixp sam digao
<ravilov> obican windows explorer
<SilverSpace> imas tam alat za to 
<ravilov> uz naravno show all files
<ravilov> onaj neki acronis?
<SilverSpace> ne kopiranjem
<ravilov> necu da mi mora kreirat neke medjufajlove/image i slicno
<SilverSpace> ja to uvijek radio sa ghoust alatom 
<ravilov> e vidis
<ravilov> necu s tim
<ravilov> no nije bitno
<ravilov> ajmo pretpostavit da ce filecopy iskopirat sve potrebne fajlove
<ravilov> kako da rijesim boot sector?
<ravilov> nda, pretpostavit cu ako si uvijek koristio ghost da ne znas :)
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad tak kopirao ko ti 
<SilverSpace> raznim alatima vecinom u img 
<SilverSpace> e
<ravilov> e, ali ja hocu izbjeci bilokakve medjukorake tipa img po svaku cijenu :)
<ravilov> nis, ja cu ovako, javim jel uspjelo
<SilverSpace> pa ne trebas mozes direkno sa diska na diskk kopirat 
<ravilov> jel radi ghost ako je drugi disk na usb?
<ravilov> ipak je to dos-based prog
<SilverSpace> ti alati imaju i tu opciju i onda samo trebas napraviti aktivnu da bi se podiglo sa drugog diska 
<ravilov> to je vec slozeno
<ravilov> particijska tablica je rijesena
<ravilov> samo MBR i bootsector particije
<SilverSpace> ne moze dugacije 
<SilverSpace> ovo kaj ti pokusavas nikad nisam radio
<ravilov> (btw, naravno da moj setup nije bas toliko jednostavan kako sam opisao ;) )
<SilverSpace> hirens ima dosta tih alata 
<ravilov> znam, on je krcat with goodies
<Mmike> ravilov, nece to radit
<Mmike> ne ptiaj zasto, nece
<Mmike> nemam pojma zasto nece
<ravilov> jedini je problem sto ga prakticki nisam nikad koristio pa ne znam sta sve nudi
<Mmike> skopiraj mbr
<Mmike> sa ddom
<ravilov> ne mogu
<ravilov> particije nisu istih velicina
<Mmike> to ne smeta
<ravilov> ne?
<Mmike> pa osim ako source nije veci od destinacije :)
<ravilov> nije
<Mmike> ak je onda prvo sa gpartedom risajzaj i onda 
<ravilov> ali particijska tablia je upisana u MBR
<Mmike> e, super
<ravilov> btw na disk2 to nije jedina particija
<Mmike> onda dd_rescue /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Mmike> ili di vec
<ravilov> ne bi bas unistio ostale particije
<Mmike> eh
<ravilov> da, kao sto rekoh
<Mmike> komplikujes :)
<ravilov> komplicirao :)
<ravilov> jep
<ravilov> ajd da jos zakompliciram
<ravilov> disk1 je zapravo virtual disk u vboxu
<ravilov> disk2 je vanjski usb disk sa 2 particije
<ravilov> koji je spojen na virtualku
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> ok, jos jedno pitanje
<SilverSpace> hebote slozi si image i miran si
<ravilov> NECU IMAGE!
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> kaj kompliciras 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> takav sam rodjen, kompliciran :p
 * Mmike nezna kako bi pomogao
<ravilov> nego... kad instaliram xp na potpuno prazan disk, gdje win po defaultu instaliraju svoj boot? u mbr ili u particiju?
 * ravilov pretpostavlja u mbr
<SilverSpace> samo ne kuzim kam ces taj vanjski disk kspojit 
<Mmike> ntldr?
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, ono sto ucita ntldr ;)
<ravilov> dakle korak prije
<SilverSpace> pa to ti necenigdje se dic 
<Mmike> ravilov, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntldr
<Mmike> pa bootstrap to cita
<Mmike> ne?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, taj usb disk ce uskoro postat primarni disk u drugom laptopu
<Mmike> hm, ne
<Mmike> NTLDR is launched by the volume boot record of system partition, which is typically written to the disk by the Windows FORMAT or SYS command.
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> to znam i ja
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volume_boot_record
<ravilov> ali to jos uvijek ne govori GDJE to ide
<ravilov> volume boot record je po meni particijski boot?
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> eh
<Mmike> pa procitaj, rizu mu skiselim 
<ravilov> ako nista drugo, slozit cu grub4dos da ucita ntldr :)
<Mmike> pise sve
<SilverSpace> ravilov: win koji si instalirao na virtualki zelis da ti radi na laptopu 
<SilverSpace> ??
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jep, i vjerovao ili ne, radit ce
<ravilov> jer sam to vec radio
<ravilov> Mmike, polako, nisam jos stigao kliknut na link :)
<SilverSpace> hoce moj kujac  sory na grubosti :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne budi nevjernik
<ravilov> opet
<ravilov> vec sam to radio
<ravilov> radilo je bez ikakvih problema
<ravilov> samo trebas znat sta radis ;)
 * ravilov napola zna sta radi :)
<SilverSpace> toliko sam toga premjestioo iz racunala u racunalo i nije skoro nista radilo 
<ravilov> jbg
<ravilov> to je onda tvoja zla sreca :p
<SilverSpace> zato ni ovo nema sanse nikakve 
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> I'm looking forward to proving you wrong :)
<SilverSpace> win su sranje po tom pitanju pogotovo xp
<ravilov> ovo zapravo nije originalni xp
<ravilov> nego tinyxp
<ravilov> xp pro koji su strippali od svih sranja
<ivoks> znaci, samo autoexec.bat je ostao
<ravilov> ivoks, da, i u njemu stoji
<ravilov> @rem tbd
<ivoks> poweroff
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> @echo You can now turn off your computer.
<SilverSpace> propao One2play
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bas citam
<ravilov> da?
<ravilov> bas sam danas prolazio kraj njihovog ducana
<ivoks> mislis, opet propao? :)
<ivoks> kaj nije to ono od goranka?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<ivoks> sto je propalo, pa drugi pokusali spasiti
<SilverSpace> sasvim druga firma 
<ivoks> ah, ono je bila magma
<SilverSpace> da http://www.jutarnji.hr/propao-i-one2play--nakon-gubitka-od-30-milijuna-kuna-zatvaraju-trgovine/1165679/
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> ne mogu svi biti uspjesni ko ja :D:D
<SilverSpace> ko bi gori sad je doli i obrnuto 
<Mmike> ivoks, tvoja najveca kvaliteta je sto si skroman! :)
<Mmike> a ja idem spat
<ivoks> Mmike: al fakat jesam
<ivoks> ovo je zajebancija
 * Mmike se nikad ne sali!
<Mmike> osim kad  se sali da se ne sali :)
<Mmike> moram ic lec
<Mmike> moram dete sutra vozit na kontrole opet :/
<Mmike> a nije mu nist
<Mmike> hm, ovo se logira, jelda?
<SilverSpace> joj bolje
<Mmike> lose :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ja recimo u zivotu nisam lagao
<ravilov> (ovo je laz ^ )
<Mmike> ravilov, to je jasno k'o dan :)
<Mmike> ravilov, imas ti dece?
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> sto?
<Mmike> kol'ko su veliki?
<Mmike> tj, mali?
<ravilov> pa ono
<ravilov> metar?
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> gledam lik uzgaja povrce na aljasci a mi ne mozemo u slavoniji 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nisi vidio link koji sam stavio prije par sati?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N60n3HYOgdQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Secret is in The Soil, Views: 317, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-hme> tajna velike moci?
<SilverSpace> :aa
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pay attention! :p  http://valpovo-online.tk/index.php/zanimljivosti/447
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> ln
<ravilov> log
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-09
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> jeli velik rizik da stavim svoj cloud van lokalne mreze?
<calmpitbull> da mogu njemu pristupit od bilo kuda
<BotaniCar>  Jutro 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: gnericki odgovor: je.
<calmpitbull> znaci to je najbolje koristiti samo po doma kao neki nas
<jelly> ovisi o konkretnim servisima, nacinu na koji provjeravas da si se spojio na svoje servise, nacinu na koji su podaci spremljeni...
<calmpitbull> nacin na koji su podaci spremljeni?
<calmpitbull> na kaj tu ciljas
<jelly> provider uvijek moze procitati podatke s diska
<calmpitbull> pod provider mislis na mene ili na ISP
<jelly> hosting servis gdje drzis to
<calmpitbull> pa doma
<calmpitbull> to je moje
<jelly> hm
<calmpitbull> e pa to te pitam....
<calmpitbull> znaci bolje ne
<jelly> sto onda mislis pod "stavim van lokalne mreze"
<calmpitbull> mislim da mogu pristupit od bilokuda
<calmpitbull> da nije samo lokano...znaci mreza mog rutera, vec da stavim da mogu dohvaiti i kada nisam na svojoj lokalnoj mrezi
<jelly> digni neki pristojan VPN i pristupaj preko toga
<BotaniCar> Pda, sad i svaki telefon ima VPN klijent 
<jelly> (to je sanitizacija prve stavke, "nacinu na koji provjeravas da si se spojio na svoje servise")
<jelly> ups, druge
<BotaniCar> :D
<calmpitbull> ok 
<jelly> prva je nemoj koristiti sugavi softver (npr. OwnCloud jos ima jako puno rupa jako cesto)
<calmpitbull> hahahahahahahahaha
<calmpitbull> ja bas taj koristim
<calmpitbull> a koji se onda preporucuje
<jelly> http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-11929/Owncloud.htm
<jelly> ne znam, ja nis od toga ne bi vrtio bez vpna
<calmpitbull> dobro al koji je onda najbolji cloud za tako nesto....buduci da owncloud nije dobar
<jelly> ne znam, ja nis od toga ne bi vrtio bez vpna
<calmpitbull> to smo shvatili 
<calmpitbull> al koji ako ne own
<jelly> ne znam
 * jelly nis od toga ne bi vrtio bez vpna
<calmpitbull> jelly, gle imam u principu jedno pitanje....jel bi ti tako nesto vrtio bez vpna?
<jelly> TO je dobro pitanje!
<calmpitbull> pa pametan sam ja decko
<calmpitbull> moja pitanja su uvijek pametna
<obrut> calmpitbull: jel bi ti vrtio tako nesto bez vpna ?
<calmpitbull> obrut, pa jako dobro pitanje....pa ne bi! al uvijek je dobro pitati linux mudrace 
<jelly> onda nije toliko bitno sto je iza, ako je vpn dobar
<calmpitbull> hvala
<Mmike> koje bez VPNa?
<Mmike> fali mi backlog :)
<SilverSpace> najsigurniji pristup je gasenje racunala 
<calmpitbull> ownCloud
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace, ma i ja to mislim da nece bit nista od toga 
<calmpitbull> ma kaj mi je uopce bilo da sam usao u svijet racunala...trebao sam samo trenirat prokleti nogomet i to je to
<SilverSpace> zabijat golove ko mandzo :)
<calmpitbull> pa da i to je to....a ne ovo da se budim svaki dan ko lud samo da bi saznao da nemam pojma o nicem
<calmpitbull> i opet knjiga i ucenje i tako do mirogoja
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> odoh se obrijati nakon mjesec dana 
<calmpitbull> pa i to je nesto
<obrut> calmpitbull: mislis da ces imat pare za grobno mjesto na mirogoju ? :P
<calmpitbull> ja se ne brijem dok mi zena ne kaze da sam ko grizli adams
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obrut se nije obrijao vec jedno 6-7 godina
<Vlado9A3CY> užas :D
<calmpitbull> obrut, pa i to je pitanje...ma neka me bace u more
<calmpitbull> ili kaj god vec
<SilverSpace> obrut: kad si zadnji puta izasao iz pecine :)
<calmpitbull> ja svoju rupu zoven brlog
<calmpitbull> a bome i smrdi tako
<calmpitbull> a kad smo vec kod toga idem si napravit grah salatu
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/SiPHIIX.gif
<SilverSpace> kazu da RPi 2 radi puno brze i da kodi sad radi kak treba 
<jelly> a ne lazu?
<ivoks> rpi 2 je onaj sa armv7?
<SilverSpace> quadcore 1G rama
<ivoks> ah, da, rpi 2 je onaj s procesorom koji nije 15 godina star :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dan danas mi nije jasno zasto bi itko kupio rpi
<ivoks> arugment kako je jeftin pada u vodu, jer ne vrijedi ni toliko koliko ste ga platili :)
<ivoks> rpi 2 je vec druga prica
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> arm11
<ivoks> uzas :)
<ivoks> htc hero je imao taj procesor :)
<ivoks> i prvi iphone
<SilverSpace> my gica android player kojeg imam je super jed kaj mi fali hdmi cec kaj rpi ima 
<Mmike> ma i rpi2
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj je hdmi cec?
<Mmike> meni se gica isto puno vise svidja od rpija
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di morma kliknut u win7 da mogu upisats ssid mreze na koju se spajam?
<BotaniCar> Ja isto volim, i gice i pajceke :) 
<Mmike> mreza je hidden i nemrem ju anhajdat
<Mmike> br
<Mmike> b
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-connect-hidden-wireless-networks-windows-8
<SilverSpace> Mmike: upravljanje daljincem od televizora 
<SilverSpace> najkrace receno :)
<SilverSpace> Consumer Electronic Control
<BotaniCar> http://yournewswire.com/japanese-robots-to-deal-with-customers-in-banks/ #zakaj RBA ovo ne uvede ? 
<Hrki> jel vi znati kako programi trpaju informacije u registry?
<Hrki> obrisem sve unose, ali me opet peder skuzi da je proslo 30 dana :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kaj znaci "obrisem sve unose" ? Ne ocekujes valjda da se kljuc zove "set_to_0_to_disable_activation_love_adobe" ? :D
<Hrki> :D
<obrut> ivoks: glede da stari rpi nis ne valja... koji je tvoj izbor ako zelis nesto s ethernetom, da vrti "normalne" aplikacije (dakle da nije arduino ili neÅsto sto zahtjeva skroz low level programiranje), a da je najjeftinije sto e moguce ?
<Hrki> ocekujem XD
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma obrisem cijelo stablo i podunose
<Hrki> kak da ti objasnim :D
<ivoks> obrut: pa sam si si dao odgovor na pitanje
<ivoks> obrut: jer pitanje nije sto valja, vec sto je najjeftinije
<ivoks> pa eto, rpi je najjeftiniji
<obrut> i da, ispunjava upravo tu svrhu koju treba
<obrut> tak da ne kuzim "11:31 < ivoks> dan danas mi nije jasno zasto bi itko kupio rpi"
<ivoks> a ako je armv6 normalna aplikacija... ha cuj, valjda su i 386ice normalni strojevi :)
<ivoks> ziher mozes naci neki pentium za manje od 25$ :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: tehnika ovisi od vendora do vendora. Nemas , odnosno,, samo na 30 godina starom softveru imas kljuc o kojem ovisi aktivacija. U vecini slucajeva danas se softver spoji na vendorovu bazu i provjeri svoj "kljuc" protiv nje. 
<obrut> imam tocno odredjene stvari koje zelim napravit da me sto manje kosta i rpi tu sasma ok ulazi... nije da bi kupio njega da ima nesto jeftinije i bolje
<ivoks> super
<BotaniCar> ima neki centos repo u kojem je sugarcrm ? Zbloatat' cu cijeli server ako njihovu kuharicu za instalaciju iskoristim 
<Hrki> aha, mislis da oni provjere moj programski ID sa online bazom ?
<BotaniCar> to je jedan od pristupa.
<Mmike> meni rpi bezveze
<Mmike> ja sam ga kupio da playam filmove i serije s njega
<Mmike> barely je to mogao
<Mmike> uz izjeb s wirelessom
<Mmike> mozda novi to radi bolje
<Mmike> al' 
<obrut> za to imam atoma i atom sve guta bez problema
<Mmike> za sad mi je laptop koji imam dediciran za to skroz ok rjesenje
<Mmike> obrut: kakvog atoma imas?
<Mmike> jer ce ovaj Core2Duo skoro postat pre jadan
<obrut> 330 s ion chipsetom
<Mmike> (inace, Centrino1.7 sa WinXP playa stvari jednako dobro k'o i taj Core2Duo s linuxom!)
<Mmike> obrut: a to si nesh sam slagao ili?
<Mmike> (znam da smo ovo vec pricali al' kad ti ne pises blog di bi ja to mogo provjerit) :)
<obrut> da
<obrut> uzeo plocu s procesorom, nabacio rama, uzeo malo kuciste s eksternim ("pasivnim") napajanjem
<Mmike> mosh URLjnit kuciste?
<Mmike> sigurno je fino tih stroj?
<Mmike> vileni: si tu?
<obrut> neko lc power, trebao bi iskopat model
<obrut> al moram sad na neku prezentaciju :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' o clusterima? :)
<Mmike> ak nije, onda ti ne priznam
<vileni> Mmike: sad jesam
<Mmike> vileni: gut :D
<Mmike> vileni: imas neki URL ili nesto di se vidi razlika u uljima za aute? Recimo, razlika izmedju Helix SuperDuper 5w30 i Elf Ecco Bla-tra 5w30
<vileni> Mmike: naravno da nemam, uzmi najjeftinije u intersparu i vozi
<Mmike> odnosno, kaj to Drexlyja (ili kaj vec) ima  a da Valvoline/Helix/Total/Peezka nemaju
<vileni> Mmike: jel imas u knjizici od vozila preporuceno ulje?
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> tu drexlyju
<SilverSpace> kako pada 
<BotaniCar> kak bum se ja klizal niz brdo danas .. 
<vileni> Mmike: a koja gradacija?
<Mmike> 5w30 ili 5w40
<Mmike> naso sam Total Eco NekaySuper 5w30 u metrou za 220 kuna 5 litara
<Mmike> a ova drexlyja koju mi mecu u auto je 70 kuna litra
<vileni> ja nebi previse stedio na tome
<Mmike> a idem na servis skoro pa kad mi vele 'neeee, to vam ne valja ulje' da im znam rec kaj im mogu rec
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> kaj to ulje nema a ovo ima
<Mmike> ili obrnuto?
<vileni> kvaliteta? :)
<BotaniCar> definiraj kvalitetu ! Ovo kaj mmike pita ni meni nikad nije bilo jasno 
<vileni> postoje standardi sa cudnim kraticama i definicijama koji to u detalje razlazu
<vileni> postoje price koje kazu da u trgovackim lancima imaju "fejk" ulja
<vileni> sto nije provjereno
<vileni> ali isto tako, za razliku od 200kn riskirati masinu auta, sto moze biti poprilicno skupo, nebih bas
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> al' mislim
<Mmike> total, helix, valvoline
<Mmike> to su sve ok ulja
<vileni> da
<Mmike> nisam neko no-name ulje uzeo
<Mmike> i koja je razlika, po cem je total bolji od helixa
<Mmike> a nije bolji od valvolineta/
<Mmike> mislim, za gume je jasno, ADAC i slicni rade testove i napisu ti tamo kaj kak sta
<Mmike> i onda je jasno zakaj je tebi sava eskimo ok, a meni nije :)
<vileni> zato jer za savu eskimo cu ja voziti sporije
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m3cXnHdoqY
<datase> YouTube: Križanje Vukovarske i Dubrovačke u Splitu - 0:00:19 - 279 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<vileni> za jeftino ulje ti neces vrtiti masinu manje
<vileni> uostalom, ja sam imao s3 na kotacima, a ulje od 70kn/L u masini :)
<vileni> na autu vrijednosti 4000kn
<BotaniCar> Kak ne volim kad poplacam racune i pogledam saldo :) 
<ivoks> heh
<obrut> BotaniCar: sta, broj se poveca, al problem je u predznaku ? :)
<obrut> Mmike: ne mogu naci koji model kucista je, izgled da se vise ne prodaje :P nema ga po ducanima
<BotaniCar> O, kaj se ubuntu foun poceo prodavati ?! http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<BotaniCar> obrut: vidim da si intimno upoznat s problematikom :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tooplo preporucam Saphire Edge, ako bi neku minijaturu od PC-a 
<ntcbow> borim se protiv dosadu... http://www.watchpeoplecode.com/ http://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode
<obrut> Mmike: nesto slicno ovom: http://www.magazinrs.hr/kuciste-linkworld-mini-itx-case-black/LKW-820-01B-C2221  , tog tipa, moze biti horizontalno ili okomito, nije predebelo, a ima externo napajanje
<Mmike> obrut: bas to sam gledo
<vileni> Mmike: koju plocu bi stavio?
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma.
<Mmike> nisam jos tak daleko
<Mmike> ovaj laptop ce radit jos pol godine sigurno
<Mmike> al' se lagano pripremam za switch
<Mmike> plus, zena pizdi kaj je on-off tipka skroz unutra daleko
<Mmike> (jer se svaki 10ti put nece odsuspendad preko irda tastature u USBu)
<ntcbow> nekada sam svakodnevno gleda sta ima ovde: http://www.ebay.de/sch/Computergeh%C3%A4use-/42014/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=&_dcat=42014&Formfaktor=Mini%252DITX&rt=nc&LH_Auction=1
<Mmike> ne da mi se kupovat s ebaya
<ntcbow> jel ima ebay u hr?
<Mmike> ima :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja svoj niti ne gasim :)
<ntcbow> pa i da ima.. premalo je korisnika
<jelly> ntcbow: ne
<Mmike> vileni: ma onaj laptop (R52) ima glasan ventilator
<Mmike> a i disk zuji
<jelly> ima njuskalo.hr :-)
<Mmike> sad cu prvo SSD neki jeftilen uzet
<vileni> iako, da radi paljenje na IR mozda bi i gasio
<vileni> ali opet, on sluzi i za dl
<Mmike> vileni: pa suspend?
<Mmike> za dl imam serverosh :)
<ntcbow> na njuskalu su cijene fixne jel?
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10409200_729331137181103_331091991235910056_n.jpg?oh=eb0fd7f0f95050b5992e5e654039d9a6&oe=556524CC&__gda__=1432018076_0022b69002cfbcf4bd75a39ede223db5
<Mmike> ovo je samo display unit
<vileni> Mmike: ovo trosi najmanje struje, zato sluzi za dl :)
<Mmike> al' nema 8 diskova :)
<jelly> ntcbow: to je obican oglasnik
<jelly> cijena je stvar pogodbe
<vileni> Mmike: polako, napravit cu i ja storage jednom :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sta ako se ta mysql opcija ukljuci; hoce li razdijeliti innodb file na vise njih?
<ivoks> Mmike: ili bas moramo raditi dump/restore?
<Mmike> ivoks: bas moras dump/restore
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da dump nece obrisati taj single file
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> dump, obrises mysql, napravis ga ponovo, restore
<ivoks> a jel ga se moze obrisati?
<jelly> Mmike: kak nagovorit debian da stavi to kao default? :-)
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> nikak
<Mmike> ivoks: bas probavam to, znat cu za 10ak minuta
<Mmike> koliko se sjecam - ne
<Mmike> al' tko zna
<Mmike> ivoks: inace, u percona-clusteru isto nemres to na jednom nodu napravit a na drugom ne
<Mmike> jer ce ovaj SSTom prebacit datadir (innobackupex) pash opet dobit taj veliki file
<Mmike> mogo bi u treoriji ako ti je super-turbo-critical da se mysql ne gasi, slozit klasicni master-slave u oba smjera (master-master dobis, jel)
<Mmike> pa onda na jednom napravis dump/import
<Mmike> cekas da slave sustigne
<Mmike> i onda prebacis na njega
<Mmike> i onda od njega napravis pxc cluster dalje
<ntcbow> rrr http://www.cooltek.de/media/image/w1_show_13536729da07a67.jpg
<jelly> http://www.tekstovipjesamalyrics.com/tekst-pjesme/5753-mate-miso-kovac-ostala-si-uvijek-ista
<obrut> jelly: ta pjesma rulez
<jelly> djubre od gugla prvo nadje 4-5 komada od tose umjesto originala
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n18OMhwcqg
<datase> YouTube: Ondrej Bank crash | Vail Beaver Creek 2015 - 0:00:58 - 179,472 views - 44 likes / 47 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ma*er im nepismenu :) Ja sam isto lud kaj abuserima saljem mail s vise od jedne kombinacije USR/PWD ... svi sve unose na kriva mjesta, iako je jasno naznaceno sto cemu sluzi. A ako posaljem novim userima 30 mailova, onda spamam :) 
<jelly> kaki su to auseri
<jelly> aBuseri
<BotaniCar> skoro isto k'o luseri, al nisu lokalni, svejedno suluzeri :) 
<vileni> jedan username i password za sve usluge, tako da kad im dodje phishing mail da ne moraju tipkati vise toga
<vileni> kad se treba ulogirati u mail nikad pravu sifru, ali kad "Vasa kvota za sanducic unistiti ukoliko ne posaljete vas korisnicki podatke" onda pogode iz prve
<BotaniCar> to, vileni, to :) 
<BotaniCar> Frajer slika selfie s kanticom senfa na glavi i napise "moj prvi senfie" :) 
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> izvrsna ideja, note to senf: kupiti kanticu senfa
<Mmike> zakaj win7 vise nemaju onaj statusbar kad hiberniraju/odhiberniraju?
<Mmike> sad su k'o ubuntu :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXcRI0BdioE#t=60s
<datase> YouTube: 9-Year-Old Plays Banjo on David Letterman Show - Sleepy Man - 0:04:24 - 9,722,450 views - 39509 likes / 1002 dislikes
<Mmike> fino snijega napadalo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni tak brzo ode u hibernaciju da ne bi stigao nikaj nacrtati :)
<Mmike> jebem ti cloud
<Mmike> kad ne testiram doma
<Mmike> idijot
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj da mirka vidi sto mislis o sebi
<ivoks> to ti je lose ako se mislis uvaljivat :)
<Mmike> uvaljivat?
<Mmike> pa ja imam zenu i dete :)
<Mmike> eto sad na
<Mmike> pobjegla
<Mmike> ivoks: pozdravi ju!
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> kak fino pada vani
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> milinica
 * jelly nikad dosad nije bio u Americi... i ne namerava 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJA57qWE2QY
<datase> YouTube: Đorđe Balašević - Virovitica - 0:03:28 - 22,481 views - 82 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> moram po kruh
<jelly> SilverSpace: di ti ideš po kruh, u Zaprešić!
<SilverSpace> jelly: 500m od zgrade :)
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/48342/strast-napada-iznenada
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' probat kad plain master-master s mysqlom, ili se odmah pxc uturila?
<vileni> neki ricciardo najbrzi na top gear f1 ploci
<Mmike> neki :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<vileni> prvi put cujem za lika
<vileni> pobijedio hamiltona i webbera na top gear stazi :)
<jelly> hah
<jelly> znaci nisi pratijo 2014 sezonu
<vileni> nisam pratio zadnjih 15 sezona
<Mmike> vileni, zamjena za webbera je lik
<Mmike> dobar skroz
<jelly> lik je mlada nada
<Mmike> ja sam se nadao da ce netko rec: "K'o Josip Broz" :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> sjebo mi se rfactor
<Mmike> o isukarsta ti
<SilverSpace> treniras
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nesh sam drko po disku di je .wine
<Mmike> i zapusnio mi se a nisma odma skuzio
<Mmike> JER JE KDE GLUP
<Mmike> i valjd aje ovaj otvorio file probo pisat, kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.raspberrypi.org/xenon-death-flash-a-free-physics-lesson/
<obrut> SilverSpace: citao vec o tome... navodno ima vise mikrokontrolera/mini kompova koji su osjetljivi na to :)
<obrut> valjda koriste isti taj vrag za regulaciju napona ili sto vec
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-10
<Mmike> obrut: koji si ti ono cmdlinerski tool koristio za konverziju jedinica i toga?
<obrut> units
<Mmike> 10x
<BotaniCar> yes | cp bla tra
<BotaniCar> pardon, krivo 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ako-zelite-maknuti-kocnice-iz-automobila-to-je-vasa-osobna-odluka/800298.aspx
<Mmike> hehehe :)
<BotaniCar> Ako se zelite lobotomizirati, to je vasa odluka :) 
<BotaniCar> "If you run into problems, try lowering this number and grabbing a coffee." # BUT I'M A TEA PERSON !!1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet citas to smece od indexa :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: smece je zato kaj ti razotkriva idole? :) 
<Mmike> (satorasi)
<SilverSpace> ni dva clanka vise nemaju istinita :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko ih razotkriva lazni invalidi i profiteri :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> sami su sebe razotkrili
<Mmike> lijencine i zgubidani
<SilverSpace> ratni profiter ministar 
<SilverSpace> da bas su ljencine u kolicima 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja brijem da ni ovi u satoru, ni ovi prek puta satora nisu bez putra na glavi. Jednako mi ni jedni ni drugi nemaju kredibiliteta :) 
<Mmike> pa lijencine, da
<Mmike> kaj ak si u kolicima odmah nemres bit lijencina?
<Mmike> umjesto da bude koristan sebi i drustvu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, da vidis samo kak su kulturni kad im netko (ja, jel) kaze da je ideja guarnja prava u ustav smijesna , dobro da me nisu stukli na licu mjesta
<Mmike> a ne, on bi jos malo na drzavnu sisu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to ne kazes ministru 
<SilverSpace> i on je uzeo sa te sise 
<Mmike> ministar nije digo sator nasred ceste
<SilverSpace> ali to nikoga od levicarskih novinara ne jebe 
<Mmike> i ne poziva na linc
<Mmike> uz to
<Mmike> kaj je to ministar ukro?
<Mmike> (osim onog kaj ministri kradu po defaultu - vidi vargu, npr)
<BotaniCar> Da, i mene smeta  to kaj oni mogu dic sator di oce, a ja ne, a ni kao KKKovac se ne smijem obuci, a oni smiju :(
<SilverSpace> svasta od invalidnosti do stana cina ordenja 
<Mmike> dobro da se nisu nasli unuci nekih tamo boraca iz NOBa pa da isto satore dizu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne izmisljaj :)
<SilverSpace> ne izmisljam
<Mmike> a izmisljas :)
<SilverSpace> ne 
<Mmike> ili preporicavas tudje izmisljotine :)
<Mmike> tak svejedno
<SilverSpace> od kud mu invalidnost 80% a imao je i 100%
<SilverSpace> imao i ptsp
<Mmike> znas ti kaj znaci 100% invalidnost?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: poznato je da rad ublazava/anulira  ptsp
<SilverSpace> to po zakonu ne mozes dobit 
<Mmike> ili samo brijes da znas?
<SilverSpace> na tu invalidnost je dobio drzavni stan 
<SilverSpace> kako on pa nije on sam logoras 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ti si smijesan :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, zaci, pravi problem s njim je kaj je on nesto dobio, a svi srugi nisu ? :D
<SilverSpace> ima i orden za tesko ranavanje a nikada ni lakse nije bio ranjen 
<Mmike> ovaj glogoski je bio na operaciji, doktori sjebali, lik ostao invalid, i sad on prica da mu se to u ratu desilo? :)
<BotaniCar> To ordenje treba reviziju, ne samo njegovo :) Koliko para se dobija za ordenje, ima di kategorizacija ?
<Mmike> i jos uz to ima 20k kuna mjesecnih primanja! :)
<SilverSpace> ima cin a cinovi se dobijaju po formaciji postrojbe 
<Mmike> i on se nesh buni? :)
<SilverSpace> kako kad su zivi njegovi nadredeni 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znas li ti sto znaci 100% invalidnost?
<SilverSpace> nesposoban za rad 
<SilverSpace> koji su mu skinuli da bi bio ministar 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daklem, nemas pojma
<Mmike> sam trkeljas
<SilverSpace> putra na glavi samo takvog 
<Mmike> pliz, aj se malo informiraj, pa onda informirano trkeljaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj da se informiram 
<SilverSpace> sam je reko na nu2
<Mmike> kaj znaci '100%' invalidnost
<SilverSpace> pogledaj 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj znaci X% invalidnost ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas pravilnik po kojem se ocjenuje invalidnost 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: o, imas li?
<Mmike> kaj tamo pise, geler u koljeno, 5%, geler iznad koljena - 10% ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to ce SilverSpace za domacu zadacu, kad tak fino barata materijom
<SilverSpace> i matic je mogao dobiti najvise 60% 30 za logor i 30 za ptsp
<Mmike> opet on matic
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemas pojma o cem pricas
<Mmike> to sto govoris nema nikakvog smisla
<Mmike> idi prouci kaj znaci '50% invalidnost'
<Mmike> ili 100% invalidnost
<Mmike> pa onda dodji tu trkeljaj
<Mmike> pliz
<Mmike> ja isto konj koji spominjem
<SilverSpace> jebote imas pravilnik 
<Mmike> di je?
<Mmike> daj mi pokazi taj pravilnik, molim te
<Mmike> i reci mi zakaj recimo covjek koji je nastradao u saobracajki i u kolicima je ima manja prava nego netko tk'o je ostao bez prsta u ratu?
<Mmike> znas li to objasniti?
<Mmike> lako je srat 'oni su svi srbi' i 'oni su svi s putrom na glavi'. Al' daj bar malo prouci to o cem kenjas pa da imas neki argument kad te netko nesto pita.
<Mmike> To k'o da ja serem o mongodbu a samo sam ga jednom instalirao.
<BotaniCar> Drito, dodaci za sudjelovanje u ratu trebaju postojati, ali invalid je invalid i prava bi morala biti ista
<Mmike> I kad me netko pita 'dobro, kaj tu ne valja', ja velim 'pa ne valja jer je sranje! kaj to nije ocito?'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakon o ratnim i civilnim stradalnicima nije isti 
<Mmike> i onda kad mi netko postavi podpitanje, ja kazem 'ti si sigurno mongodb placenik, s takvima ne pricam'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: postoji zakon o civilnim stradalnicima?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma di, molim te? :)
<SilverSpace> ZAKON O ZAÅ TITI VOJNIH I CIVILNIH INVALIDA RATA
<SilverSpace> naprimjer 
<Mmike> i kakve to veze ima s ljudima stradalima u saobracajkama?
<SilverSpace> pitao si o zakonu :)
<SilverSpace> sve ima rijeseno 
<Mmike> pa pitam te, di to pise?
<Mmike> u ovom zakonu gore kaj ti spominjes to ne pise
<SilverSpace> druga je stvar kaj to pojedinci zlurabe 
<Mmike> pa ja cu poludit s novim kelnerima
<BotaniCar> Interesantan je ovaj zakon kaj je SilverSpace naveo ; naime, civilni i vojni invalidi su u njemu u potpunosti izjednaceni, auti se ni ne spominju i ( po meni kljucno) navodi se obavezno osposobljavanje za rad ; ovo zadnje nisu proveli nikad, AFAIK. Da jesu,pol ekipe ne bi imalo PTSP nego posao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dosta ih je poslano na doskolovavanje 
<SilverSpace> i onda u mirovinu 
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> Skoro mi je oko zasuzilo od smijeha sad :)
<SilverSpace> jer nisu imali gdje zaposliti 
<SilverSpace> rijetke su zaposlili 
<SilverSpace> to sigurno znam jer sam i ja u tu kvotu isao 
<SilverSpace> placali skole da bi ih nakraju umirovili jer nisu imali radna mjesta firme za njih 
<SilverSpace> neplansko totalno 
<Mmike> ma neplansko
<Mmike> ZATO KAJ SU LJUDI DEBILI I NEZNAJU SE POBRINUT ZA SEBE
<Mmike> neg stalno ocekuju da cem i drzava drzava
<Mmike> jebo vas socjalkomunizam
<Mmike> eto ti onog belamarica
<Mmike> lik ima cp i RADI
<Mmike> i ne pomislja da ne radi!
<Mmike> zakaj satoras ne ode radit?
<obrut> zasto bi radio ak ne mora ? :P
<Mmike> eh
<obrut> zivis u hrvatistanu
<Mmike> dodje mi da se ulijem od tuge
<Mmike> ili da se sam ulijem :)
<Mmike> nema tu nist lose ako je umjereno, kontrolirano, i ako veseli :)
<obrut> puno toga je krivo... znam ih ja, stariji od mene 3-4 godine, u boljoj fizickoj spremi od mene, samo okolo voze bicikle i vise po teretani, a kao invalidi u penziji
<obrut> sasvim radno sposobni
<BotaniCar> Je, nikak da dopre ekipi do primozga da mogu i sami nekaj raditi, i da bi im vjerojatno bilo bolje .. 
<Mmike> lakse je u penziji bit
<Mmike> dic se ujutro i dobit 2k kuna
<Mmike> a nist ne radit
<Mmike> nist!
<SilverSpace> takvih je 10%
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i tih 10% je u Savskoj trenutno
<SilverSpace> varas se 
<SilverSpace> tam je jad i bjeda vecinom ali to se ne vidi 
<SilverSpace> jeste tankali sinoc autice 
<weshmashian> ohai
<BotaniCar> Uspio sam 3x za redom izazvat' core dump na centosu - s grepom :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemoj, tako ces dozvat MS Licensing Department!
<BotaniCar> :) TOCNO NJIH TREBAM ! Duzni su mi pare :) 
<weshmashian> aha. well, carry on then, carry on :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, kak volim masirati Indij(an)ce >:) vec sat vremena mi se znoje oko servera :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, jel mogu kak php-u isforsirati da dozvoli curl_exec, a da ne diram php.ini ? 
<ivoks> internet u stanu
<ivoks> weeha
<Mmike> ima naredba
<Mmike> make_me_turbo_vulnerable()
<Mmike> i onda ti sve otvori
<Mmike> kak netko uopce dobije ideju da koristi takva sranja u PHPu
<ivoks> 1,15MB/s
<weshmashian> s/takva sranja u//
<ivoks> \o/
<Mmike> ivoks: ciji?
<ivoks> Mmike: bnet
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> thompson ili cisco?
<Mmike> za wifi ruter?
<Mmike> ak je thompson, ima neki bug - virtualke iza nata ti nece moc na internet
<Mmike> ne samo da one nece moc na internet, nego to po kaj su one isle bude skroz nedostupno
<Mmike> pardon, ne iza nata, nego birdged
<Mmike> macvtap i ino
<Mmike> pa trazi cisco
<Mmike> inace su smecavi bnet jer su kabl i onda kad nesh saljes sve ti stane, i tak
<Mmike> al' ak imas ono 3 mjeseca za probu, nemoj bit idijot k'o ja koji je znao da su smece u ta tri mjeseca i svejedno ih nije otkazao
<ivoks> nitijedno od to dvoje
<ivoks> technicolor
<ivoks> francuski uredjaj
<ivoks> sve me strah
<ivoks> http://www.technicolor.com/en/solutions-services/connected-home/modems-gateways/cable-modems-gateways/tc7200-tc7300
<BotaniCar> Nasao sam si sliku za na majcu: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10993435_10205942499591285_3539233461165758794_n.jpg?oh=12bdb8e1a21976c761b1497f99e73b2b&oe=5559FC33&__gda__=1435823974_219f012c6fba1a0820275cb038f3e6b2
<Mmike> tehnicolor?
<Mmike> ja sam telku tu imao k'o klinac
<Mmike> tj moji starci
<Mmike> i SABA :)
<BotaniCar> Ou jea ! Jel SABA bila onaj C/B model koji je imao neko staklo ofarbano ispred ekrana pa si  iamo dojam da je bar malo u boji ? :D
<Mmike> ivoks: bar imas gigabitne ethernet-ushteke
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, to je bio multicolor filter :) to si mogo za svaku telku pribavit
<Mmike> mi smo imali sabu u boji
<BotaniCar> Burzuji
<BotaniCar> Di u Sesvetama  kupiti gumbe ? :D
<Mmike> ima tu pored mene
<Mmike> nada dimic
<Mmike> nekad su radili pozamanteriju
<Mmike> pa sigurno ima koji gumb zaostao :)
<goc_hr> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u Sesvetama, da imam cajta skoknut' do grada, otisao bi do NAMAe
<goc_hr> imam pitanje za malo iskusnije sistemce, ako ima takvih :)
<vileni> stavim clonezillu da se klonira komp jedan, i odem iz ucionice, pratim preko prometa na routeru kad ce biti gotov transfer
<vileni> i vratim se nazad kad je prestao prijenos, kompjuter ugasen, sa zaglavljenom power tipkom
<SilverSpace> duhovi 
<SilverSpace> ili gremlini
<BotaniCar> goc_hr: ili ga postavi, ili nemoj, jel bas bed ako ti tocno odgovori neki neiskusni sistemac ? :D
<jelly> mlad i neukusan
<goc_hr> nene nije tehničko pitanje
<BotaniCar> ok, samo ti zavlaci, vec si mogao dobiti ~5 odgovora :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XgZhoLqixsQ
<datase> YouTube: Rage Against The Machine - Renegades of Funk [HQ] - 0:04:40 - 68,673 views - 365 likes / 10 dislikes
<goc_hr> imam nekih 4-5 godina iskusta sa raznoraznim linux distrama, lupam po kutijama (što moje, što udaljene). rješavam većinu problema, (ako ne, guugl majka). pa sad pitam ljude od struke imam li realne šanse za posao u tome sa položenim lpic (barem 1,2 stupnjem)?
<goc_hr> radno iskustvo 0
<BotaniCar> Kak ne bi imao, vecina poslodavaca ima testiranje. Samo je pitanje koliko para mozes izboriti 
<BotaniCar> I, za ovo ti nije trebao iskusni sistemac nego netko iz kadrovske :)
<goc_hr> za početak novac i nije pitanje, samo nekakvo radno iskustvo. pristao bih na svašta :)
<BotaniCar> Mrzim takve kao ti.
<goc_hr> relativno sam mlađahan, a imam i želju to radit.
<BotaniCar> Pa sjebavas trziste, kuzim ja sve, ne mrzim te nish manje zbog toga :)
<pkiller> dok te prvi put ne iskoriste i nogiraju :) poslije ces ti birat poslodavca :)
<pkiller> i birat ces koliko ces efektivno radit dnevno... 
<pkiller> btw BotaniCar odlican link ;)
<pkiller> goc_hr: a sta si radio na tim linux kutijama? 4-5 godina?
<BotaniCar> Krpao tudja sranja, ta tko ista drugo radi na tim kutijama ( ako se deklarira kao sistemac) :) 
<pkiller> ja to neznam ni kako izgleda... nikad nisam krpao tudja sranja u linuxu, samo na windowsima
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/a-researcher-just-published-10-million-real-passwords-a-1684889035 # muahahaha " It's a thoughtful offering to other researchers"
<pkiller> sta ce ti password kada ima exploitova kao u prici :)
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, u vecini slucajeva je lakse exploitati nego prepisati pass :) 
<pkiller> a i social engineering je inace prvi vektor
<BotaniCar> Bezbolna palica je prvi vektor :)
<pkiller> "dobar dan, zovem iz t-coma, jel mi možete pročitat šta vam piše tamo dolje..." :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: dodjes doma, zavezes ga za stolac i polijes mu noge benzinom, nakon toga ce ti reci i sto nikad nije znao :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim, tko hakira tcom usere, kaj bush z njima, prepisao ovrhu na sebe ? :D
<pkiller> tako Su milicajci nekada lovili tigrove... mlatili su mačku dok nije priznala da je tigar :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<pkiller> goc_hr: zanimalo me da li si kada postavljao i održavao mejl servere na linux
<goc_hr> uuhh, sve je pocelo rekreativnog karaktera. rad iz kutije, programi, driveri, pisanje skripta jednostavnih. pa sam poceo dizat razno razne gaming servere,owncloud
<goc_hr> imao sam davno svoj mail server, postfix dovecot i squirrelmail tocnije
<goc_hr> uglavnom sve rekreativni karakter
<pkiller> znaci znas osnove sigurnosti ako si postavljao mail server :) to je bitno...
<goc_hr> kazem nemam iskustva ništa u tome, snašao bih se već. samo da znam o čemu se radi
<goc_hr> prožvakat lpic 1 i 2 pa cemo vidjet
<goc_hr> osnove imam svakako
<pkiller> ja sam imao doma na kucnom "serveru" freebsd mašinu di sam sa quotom davao shell accounte, vecinom za irc botove, još dok je to bilo in :)
<pkiller> tako sam ja krenuo :)
<goc_hr> ja sam opet prošle pretprošle godine vamo visio, sam se ne sjecam nadimak
<goc_hr> bic tako nešto
<pkiller> mislim da imam logove od 2,5 godine od ovog kanala, nisam siguran :)
<goc_hr> imao sam nekakvu slabiju vps kutiju vani, pa sam digao bouncer za irc
<goc_hr> centos5 ak se ne varam je bio gore
<goc_hr> ni ne sjećam se više šta sve nisam isprobavao
<goc_hr> zlatno doba irc, trivia botovi itd :D
<pkiller> bouncer za irc je jednostavan, trebaš postaviti, za probu, recimo mejl server + mysql + apache/nginx + php... znaci nesto simuliraš kao da je produkcijski server di će se vrtit recimo neka stranica koja će biti jako dobro posjećena, i onda izmislit backup i skaliranje
<BotaniCar> Kvarovi se izmisle sami ! :) 
<pkiller> pa sve ovo dok postaviš zajebat ćeš nešto sigurno :)
<pkiller> a to traženje po logovima i postavkama je ustvari sysadmin iskustvo :)
<goc_hr> malo više iskustva u čitanju man page-a, treba uporan bit prije svega
<goc_hr> hvala na savjetima :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/p526x296/11721_10153071315242744_8755167237351259_n.jpg?oh=bce9cbf4e6872fff76ba458cdb008d66&oe=55942D1E&__gda__=1431176850_6ea2611c0e49ee20249401d8955d83bd
<pkiller> ovi ostali u ovom kanalu imaju samo interne spike tako da sumnjam da ćeš dobiti više savjeta :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kratak ti je 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to mi zena stalno govori :)
<SilverSpace> ha da 
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> upucajte me
<BotaniCar> Nisi na redu
<ntcbow> http://cispa.saarland/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/MongoDB_documentation.pdf
<ntcbow> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<pkiller> ntcbow: za očekivati, ljudi nemaju vremena postaviti sve postavke :)
<pkiller> bar je kratak paper... procitao sam ga u 4 min
<BotaniCar> kak je frajer za 4 stranice prilicno generalnog opisivanja napada uspio skupiti citavu A4 stranicu referentnih dokumenata ?
<pkiller> pa 2 minute sam citao samo reference
 * BotaniCar cita samo reference, dokumentic je ojadan
<pkiller> dokument je "no shit sherlock" sekcija u internet knjižnici
<ivoks> We're excited to announce that limited Ubuntu phones will be available to buy between 9am - 6pm (CET) tomorrow via @bqreaders #ubuntuphone
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ti nisi dovoljno visoko u kompaniji da dobijes bar jedan za sebe ? :D 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mi visoko dobijemo iphone :)
<ntcbow> hahh...
<ivoks> nije problem izdvojiti 180eura za telefon
<ntcbow> SE K770i, moj mobi nije niti smart :)
<ivoks>  AWS is hiring for Solutions Architect to join our team in Dublin! 
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> dublin
<ntcbow> glupi telefon
<ivoks>  AWS is hiring for Enterprise Solutions Architects to join our team in the UK! 
<ivoks> e to je vec nes
<ivoks>  · Fluency in English is a must; additional relevant European language is a plus
<ivoks> relevant
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> "relevant" :)
<ivoks> da su regionalne ekonomije nesto bolje, bili bio bi i nas relevantan :)
<ivoks> vlada krenula u lov na utajivace poreza u svicarskoj
<ivoks> koje ce to biti iznenadjenje kada skuze da su to sve njihovi drugovi udbasi
<BotaniCar> "Svi jedemo samo Benedikt Papa"
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike tebi vise nikaj ne znaci u zivotu da je novi kayako vani ? :) Ili da sam ga integrirao s CRMom ? :D
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tu se koristi salesforce
<BotaniCar> http://sprdex.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/10858525_10203605906659918_5819981827321650597_n-600x405.jpg
<BotaniCar> e, ima taj salesforce dzaba verziju ? 
<BotaniCar> http://sprdex.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/tito1-600x449.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da je to SaaS brija
<Mmike> nemres instalirat
<Mmike> koristis njihovo
<BotaniCar> Pih, onda nemam kaj strgat' ! 
<BotaniCar> "pa jebem ti državu ti pas mater za kaj palaćam taj jebeni prvi stup, da me vežu za njega" #jest da su nepismeni, al sto voljem nase ljude :) 
<SilverSpace> lol najduzi film traje 503minute i sniman je 11godina 
<BotaniCar> Gledao sam kracih serija :) Koji zanr ? :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090015/
<SilverSpace> 566 min 
<SilverSpace> cak sam krivo i procitao 
<BotaniCar> O , hjeben ti tematiku, to sigurno necu gledati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a jebemu
<ivoks> nisam provjerio i eto mi sad na
<ivoks> ne radi mi antena otkako je ovaj lik otisao
<obrut> SilverSpace: najduzi horror film koji sam ja gledao se jos uvijek snima... poceo je mojim rodjenjem i jos uvijek traje...
<obrut> ls -l
<obrut> krivi prozor :P
<obrut> monitor cak stovise
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: treba je pristekati :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesi cuo najkracu horor pricu?
<Mmike> Ovak nekak ide:
<Mmike> "Mirno je kopao nos kad ga odjednom nesto ugrize za prst!"
<SilverSpace> kaj ja 
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si ti Djell uzeo?
<ivoks> xps 13
<Mmike> kolega uboo isnpirion (lili tak nesh) 14 7000
<Mmike> veli da mu je ok
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bnet mi dao i tv kanale
<ivoks> samo vise nisu digitalni, vec analogni
<Mmike> mjesec dana ces imat sve
<Mmike> onda ti ukinu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj bnet nema digitalne i analogne kroz isti koaks 
<ivoks> pa ima, al
<ivoks> ja nisam uzeo tv
<ivoks> i sad imam 4 digitalna kanala, a imao sam 12 ili 16
<ivoks> i 40ak analognih
<SilverSpace> kod mene tv digitalne ne bade ako tv nije namjesten na zemlja pretrazivanja njemacka
<SilverSpace> bade/nade
<SilverSpace> sto nisam znao dvije godine :)
<ivoks> slika je losija na analognom
<ivoks> :/
<SilverSpace> ovaj vikend zadnji testovi u f1 prije utrke 
<SilverSpace> ferrari kazu nasao 80konja vise od proslogodisnjeg motora 
<ivoks> ispada da su mi greskom spojili te kanale
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOs2SAkVbp4
<datase> YouTube: Daniel Ricciardo. Top Gear. - 0:03:33 - 301 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<nicols> oj!
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> 4040 neprocitanih mailova :D
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6 
<Mmike> ^^ zato je bzr los
<jelly> kak znamo da je bzr problem a ne da ga user "mario" ne zna koristit
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<ivoks> jos malo :)
<ivoks> hocemo prevodit telefon? :)
<jelly> posto?
<ivoks> posto sto?
<jelly> prevodit telefon
<jelly> jel bar dobis telefon kao nagradu?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> pih!
<ivoks> kao sto nisi dobio ni komp za nagradu sto prevodis desktop
<jelly> nisam ga ni preveo, jedino sto sam preveo je squirrelmail
<ivoks> joj, koje je to groblje
<ivoks> taj squirrel
<ivoks> a i izuzetno je lose lokaliziran :)
<jelly> tad je bio najbolja opcija, onda znas kad je to bilo :-)
<ivoks> ja sad nekako preferiram roundcube
<jelly> roundcube precesto izlazi, svaka dva tjedna-mjesec dana
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ja ga furam kroz git
<jelly> kolega koji patchira za firmu se zali
<ivoks> pa onda samo mergam svako malo
<ivoks> i onda to pusham
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> to nije blesava ideja, ak ti se merga lokalna konfa automatski
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> nemam nekih izmjena u kodu
<ivoks> ali ako izmjene commitas u svoj branch
<ivoks> merganje postane lakse
<jelly> pa ni mi, custom skin je posebno i nesto ispravki prijevoda
<ivoks> to se ni ne mijenja tak cesto
<ivoks> i lako je mergat rucno ako treba
<ivoks> a mozes staviti i u .gitignore
<jelly> pogotovo sto je php, mozes na zivom stablu ak te veseli
<ivoks> ja ne znam zasto taj iskon ne kupuje usluge od inita, mi imamo puno iskustva u tome :D
<jelly> zato sto se ne uvalite na vrijeme
<ivoks> ah da
<ivoks> trebao bi se javljati na neke natjecaje i tako to
<ivoks> ne stignem to pratiti
<ivoks> ali cemo mirku za tu upogoniti :)
<jelly> i zato sto ja saznam o natjecajima kad je vec kasno
<ivoks> i da ide na sastanke :)
<jelly> ivoks: a nismo drzavna firma da bi natjecaji morali biti u javnom mediju
<ivoks> znam
<jelly> (a za ista skuplje ipak moram slagat 3 ponude i sranja)
<jelly> moramo*
<ivoks> http://www.bq.com/gb/accessories-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu.html
<ivoks> opce ne izgleda lose :)
<jelly> ooh.  Capacitive gloves made from conductive wool -- Use your touchscreen device WITHOUT taking off your gloves! 
<ivoks> malo sam gladan
<ivoks> a nis nemam za jest :)
<jelly> naruci, imas tamo oko kvatrica hrpu ok mogucnosti
<ivoks> necu nis jest
<ivoks> ionak imam visak kg
<ivoks> idem off
<jelly> recimo baschiera 3 
<jelly> sad sam ja gladan
<ivoks> 'noc
<jelly> 'ć
<SilverSpace> hm €169.90skupit novce za tulifon
<jelly> za te novce dobim 2GB RAM i 16-30GB flash android :-|
<jelly> doduse ne u EU, tu dodje 200€ http://www.jiayu.es/jiayu-moviles-chinos/43-jiayu-g4s-octacore.html
<SilverSpace> jebi ga nije utuntu :)
<jelly> možda bi trebao biti.  Nije mi jasno kako je formirana ta cijena za uređaj sa Ubuntutom.
<jelly> (skup je!)
<SilverSpace> nisam gledao kolika je realna cijena takvog telefona 
<CrazyLemon> jelly takva je cijena aquarisa E4.5 sa androidom
<CrazyLemon> pa su je onda dali da je ista i za ubuntu
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: to je isti tulifon ?
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace da
<CrazyLemon> recikliran samo :)
<CrazyLemon> kao što če bit i onaj meizu 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-11
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! Di da s malim idem jesti neko meso oko kvaternjaka ? 
<vileni> vjerojatno je predaleko, ali u tom dijelu grada bi preporucio kill grill
<vileni> negdje u petrovoj je, samo ne uspijevam naci adresu
<BotaniCar> Bum pogledal !Fala !
<BotaniCar> Nego, ima kakav php efemdija budan ? Imam gresku koju ne mogu skinut' s vrata: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<ivoks> jel danas neki praznik il sta?
<calmpitbull> zasto
<ivoks> nigdje nikoga
<calmpitbull> a mozda se radi na veliko
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/4SXmIOX muu
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gi5IEjeH6E
<datase> YouTube: Mad Cow Disease - 0:00:16 - 383,761 views - 394 likes / 86 dislikes
<ivoks> opet nam veza puca
<ivoks> jebemti iskon
<ivoks> ne mozes ni uploadat 10MB, capnu te
<calmpitbull> a cuj....
<ivoks> pa mislim...
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> otkazat cu bnetu :)
<SilverSpace> vec
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/9Fhbfol sretno lice
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> veli mi
<ivoks> na zalost, vise ne mozete imati digitalne kanale
<ivoks> kaj koji kurac
<ivoks> to je DVT
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> kakvi supci
<ivoks> 'tako je slozena vasa zgrada' :)
<SilverSpace> pa kaj oni ne vuku svoj koaks kabel 
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj rade
<ivoks> ali slika je losa
<Mmike> ivoks: rek'o sam ti da su jadni :)
<Mmike> ivoks: koja ti je adresa?
<Mmike> crvenog kriza?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 27
<ivoks> kaj je moja zgrada slozena da je sve super dok ne zatrazim internet
<ivoks> jos cu morati kod jellya na kraju ici :)
<ivoks> oni downsemplaju sliku
<ivoks> nemos vjerovat
<ivoks> jucer gledam sve cisto
<ivoks> danas gledam mulj na ekranu
<SilverSpace> imas preveliki tv :)
<Mmike> ivoks: vidi dal' ti amis tamo radi FTTH
<Mmike> imas 50/50 mbita za 80ak kuna (samo internet, bez telke i telefona)
<ivoks> al hoce li mi dirati tv?
<ivoks> jer ne zelim da mi diraju tv
<Mmike> dirati tv?
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> kak mislis?
<ivoks> imao sam 16 digitalnih kanala
<Mmike> dodje lik s masnim prstima i dirka ti tv? :)
<ivoks> dosao bnet, tamo nesto prespojio
<ivoks> i sad imam 4 digitalna kanala
<ivoks> i 'gratis' 50 analognih
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> di si imao?
<Mmike> u zgradi?
<ivoks> u stanu, da
<civija> heheh :)
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> sjebo te bnet
<civija> to su majmuni i meni napravili
<Mmike> trazi da ti to iskopcaju
<ivoks> pa sad sam mu rekao
<Mmike> naime, oni iskopcaju zgradu
<Mmike> i spoje sebe
<ivoks> da nek se goni i da vrate kak je bilo
<Mmike> i tvoje uticnice u stanu imaju sad bnet
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> i nemas vise vezu sa zgradom
<Mmike> najgore kaj ti to ne kazu
<ivoks> da, zamijenio je uticnicu
<Mmike> jer - imaju naputak da ti to ne kazu
<SilverSpace> pa ne moze sjebat kucnu tj zgradinu antenu ne vuku valjda kroz taj isti kabel 
<Mmike> ak ih pitas, reci ce ti, a'l ak ne, onda ce sutit
<ivoks> ali, imam pravo odjebat ih
<ivoks> pa cu ih odjebat
<Mmike> naravno
<ivoks> gratis :)
<Mmike> samo kaj nisu obvezni vratit kak je bilo
<Mmike> moras platit nesh
<Mmike> jedan radni sat njihov, ili tak nesh
<ivoks> platit cu nogom u supak
<civija> ivoks: koliko imas antenskih uticnica u stanu?
<Mmike> tak su i meni sjebali
<Mmike> civija: ja imam 3
<ivoks> civija: vidis vidis, dobro pitanje
<Mmike> i sve 3 su sjebane jer se van stana oni spoje
<ivoks> o... cek.. civija !
<ivoks> pa ti si ziv?
<civija> da :)
<civija> uglavnom
<Mmike> naraslo dijete pa se ima vremena :) :)
<Mmike> jel', civija ? :)
<civija> meni su to isto napravili
<Mmike> ma svima to naprave
<Mmike> tak rade, ne mogu drugacije
<civija> pa sam otkrio da u zgradi tj. stanu
<Mmike> oni su dosli u zgradu
<civija> svaka uticnica vuce svoj kabel
<ivoks> civija: sasvim moguce
<Mmike> i onda da ne buse i ne kabliraju po stanu, spoje se na cvor prije stana
<ivoks> imam jos jednu uticnicu
<civija> tako da na jednoj imam bnet a na drugoj normalni dvb-t
<ivoks> pa cu im reci da tamo prebace net
<Mmike> super ak vam stanovi to mogu
<ivoks> ili cu samo provuc kabl
<Mmike> ja to tak nemam
<ivoks> budem isprobao danas
<Mmike> doduse, moja antena u zgradi je jadna pa na bnetu vidim vise :)
<Mmike> jedino ne koristim internet jer je bnetov internet ocajan
<civija> Mmike: jedno raste, a drugo se jos razvija :)
<Mmike> amisov DSL je 100102013213 puta bolji
<ivoks> ne znam jel ovo dsl
<Mmike> civija: ooooo! kad je izbacaj? :)
<ivoks> 10mbita
<Mmike> ivoks: nije, kabl je
<civija> Mmike: negdje tamo u 9-om
<Mmike> 10mbita dok ti ne zajase susjedi gore
<ivoks> civija: cestitke
<Mmike> ili dok ne potjeras mega upload
<civija> tnx
<Mmike> civija: pa ajmo zapit onda to jos dok mozes :)
<Mmike> kol'ko je starije staro?
<civija> 2 i kusur
<Mmike> terrible two? :)
<civija> a nije nije
<civija> odlicno je i brzo proslo
<Mmike> koliko je trajalo?
<civija> koliko je trajalo sto?
<Mmike> civija: sto ne dodjes ti nekad s niksicem na alkohol? :)
<Mmike> pa to, sto je brzo proslo :)
<civija> Mmike: drugi problemi me uglavnom gonjaju pa nemam vremena
<civija> a kad imam vremena onda nemam volje
<civija> opijam se u lokalnoj birtiji i tako :)
<civija> rakija 2 kn, itd ...
<Mmike> moram prebacit 'paket' na vipnetu
<Mmike> isteko mi ugovor, konacno
<Mmike> nikad vise ugovor, nikad vise
<civija> niti za mobitel, niti internet, niti ...
<civija> mobitel sam prebacio na bonove
<civija> poserem im se na njihove pretplate i tarife
<Mmike> ja cu na vipu uzet savrsenu
<Mmike> to mi zena ima vec godinu  i pol 
<Mmike> i ok je
<Mmike> malo me zivcira sto ne mogu sam tak dodat si jos prometa
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> civija: ti nisi bas dalmatinac, jelda? :)
 * Mmike trazi nekog dalmatinca
<Mmike> dalmatinac?
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> ne znam, ja sam odustao od savrsene
<ivoks> dva puta sam probao i dva puta odustao
<ivoks> nema 4G
<ivoks> a i 3G ne radi bas nes :/
<jelly> civija: di je rakija 2kn!?!
<jelly> (pitam informativno...)
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> rakija posto i di ?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> alkosi 
<BotaniCar> Nemoj biti ljubomoran, mi pijemo i u tvoje ime ! 
<ivoks> ajmo se kladit
<ivoks> koliko ce ih klinuti na:
<ivoks> E-mail ®account treba ažurirati s F-Secure R-HTK4S novi (2015)
<ivoks> verzija anti-spam / anti-virus / anti-spyware. Molimo kliknite na link
<ivoks> U nastavku ažuriranja
<ivoks> ==> http://free.allforms.mailjol.net/u/5891b75d
<ivoks> Ispričavamo se zbog neugodnosti.
<ivoks> pozdrav,
<ivoks> WEBMAIL ADMINISTRATOR Copyright © 2015
<ivoks> Sva prava pridržana ®. ABN 31088377860
<ivoks> jebemti smtp
<SilverSpace> ne radi ni desni klik u nautilusu od neki dan od kad je nadograden
<SilverSpace> koju kitu su sad napravili 
<SilverSpace> u terminalu desni za desni klik moram drzati tipku 
<jelly> platio sam račun bez papira, ali sam morao sa ekrana računala odskenirati barkod mobitelom da izbjegnem prepisivanje
<Mmike> guma koju imam na autu u mazdi kosta 780 kuna :)
<Mmike> ping?
<Mmike> pong
<jelly> ding
<Mmike> ivoks: kak ti radi ovo novo e-drekarstvo od rba?
<BotaniCar> s/kak/da li/
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam u erste
<Mmike> zatvorio rba?
<BotaniCar> "Nutella as CPU Thermal Paste!" <<< WIN !!!
<api984> najs aaa … http://news.softpedia.com/news/About-40-000-MongoDB-Databases-Found-Open-Online-472747.shtml
<ivoks> jelly: kinezi mi se smiju kakav net imamo u hr
<ivoks> pas master
<ivoks> od svih ljudi u firmi, u hrvatskoj je net najgori
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zovi ih da nam dopelaju bolji ! 
<Mmike> ivoks: pa u biti
<ivoks> ovi domaci ispovi su za kurac
<Mmike> ivoks: ja imam najbolji net od svih :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imas drek
<Mmike> koreanac mi se cudi kak to mogu na hangoutsima bit i vozit se u autu
<Mmike> da to u koreji nebi islo sam tak
<ivoks> pa to nije zbog ISPa
<ivoks> i ja imam bolji net na telefonu nego na zici
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> uzmi amis
<Mmike> bnet je drek
<Mmike> reko sam ti da je drek
<Mmike> vise puta
<ivoks> ovo je iskon
<ivoks> i tcom
<ivoks> zajedno
<ivoks> smecad
<Mmike> i to je drek :)
<ivoks> nedaju mi vise od 4mbita
<Mmike> malo manji od bneta, doduse :)
<ivoks> a nista drugo se ovdje ne nudi
<Mmike> nemas amis?
<Mmike> ma imas sigurno
<Mmike> mozda nemas FTTH
<Mmike> al' imas sigurno amis
<Mmike> pa nisi u stubicu iso zivjet :)
<ivoks> nema
<Mmike> crv kriza 27?
<ivoks> ne doma, vec u uredu
<Mmike> aha
<jelly> ivoks: i tak ce biti dok god je monopolist vlasnik parice i to masno naplacuje
<Mmike> koja je tam adresa?
<Mmike> ivoks: veli web da u resnickom gaju ima DSL (amis)
<Mmike> api984: lol
<api984> Mmike: kako su samo zaboravili ili pustili aa...
<Mmike> zaboravili?
<Mmike> pa to je default
<Mmike> baza je otvorena prema svukud
<Mmike> govno, a ne baza
<Mmike> iako to je manji problem ):P)
<Mmike> al' svejedno me veseli kad vidim da netko hracka po tome
<Mmike> u bivsoj firmi se u nekom trenu jako poceo koristiti memcached
<Mmike> i jedno vrijeme nitko nije kuzio da memcached NEMA auth mehanizme :)
<Mmike> a bilo otvoreno sve :)
<jelly> Mmike: hm, Amisova provjera dostupnosti na webu veli da samo bitstream
<Mmike> jelly: dje sta?
<jelly> za adresu ivoksovog ureda
<jelly> (also, jebo ulicu koja ima "2" u imenu)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jadan mu je kvart :)
<jelly> 2 2b || ! 2b
<Mmike> pa nije 2 2b
<Mmike> nego 2b
<Mmike> ivoks: ti kad si vizu za amerke trazio, jesi prilagao canonical-related stuff? kao, neki letak/mail o tome di ides, povratnu kartu, i tak to ? ili?
<Mmike> KAKO ME ZIVCIRA SOFTWARE UPDATER
<jelly> apper ftw!
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam, prvi put, 2007.
<ivoks> Mmike: nakon toga ne
<Mmike> jelly: nemam kde tu
<Mmike> kde se ponasa ok
<Mmike> ivoks: a kak ide bez toga? moras polog ostavljat, ili kako?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dosao sam
<ivoks> lik me pitao zasto idem u oakland
<ivoks> rekao da me firma tamo salje
<ivoks> i veli on nisi normalan, aj, bok
<jelly> jel to pozitivno ili negativno rijeseno, ak nisi normalan?
<ivoks> pozitivno
<ivoks> dobio na 10 godina
<Mmike> da
<jelly> znaci, pravit se blesav i dosadan
<ivoks> dulje mi vrijedi americka viza nego li putovnica
<Mmike> sad za ovaj sprint pita bruks kao, di bi
<Mmike> i svi vele 'oakland'
<Mmike> osim jaya i brooksa
<jelly> a bradu, jesi imao bradu
<Mmike> vele kao - koji vam je kufer, kakav oakland
<Mmike> izgleda da ce bit phoenix
<Mmike> niije jos 100%
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/ulSlPiC.jpg # 18 !!
<Mmike> a ja bas tijo u oakland :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pitaj firmu da ti da papir
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo 'take off your socks' je totalno glupo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kak se kupuju licence za windows? npr., da mi se moze spojiti 20 korisnika na remote desktop
<ivoks> jel ima negdje cjenik
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nazovi SPAN (ili s kim si vec dovolno dobar da ti da bolji rabat), i pitaj za X CAL-ova
<BotaniCar> Nema genericki cjenik AFAIK
<ivoks> zanima me normalna cijena
<BotaniCar> Mislim da to ne postoji
<ivoks> dobro, koji red velicine?
<ivoks> i jel to svake godine ili samo jednom?
<ivoks> jel 100 eura ili 1000 eura?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: oboje je situaciono, u vecini slucajeva je jednokratno , za cijene ti fakat ne znam jer radim u tehnici/operativi, ne u salesu. 
<BotaniCar> Velim, nazovi kompica u nekoj od firmi kaj zivi od prekupstva i nek se oni jebu s tim, to vise ziv covjek koji se icim drugim bavi , nemre pratit
<ivoks> ovaj microsoft je spaljen
<ivoks> http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/CalTool/
<ivoks> odem na site
<ivoks> pita me koliko cu korisnika imati
<ivoks> velim 20
<ivoks> hoce li pristupati sa svog stroja? da
<ivoks> i dobijem:
<ivoks> Our Recommendation: Based on your inputs, we think DEVICE CALs may be the best way to license CALs for the 20 users in your organization.
<Mmike> dconf-editor
<Mmike> /com/ubuntu/update-notifier/no-show-notification
<Mmike> milina
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> 5 korisnika je 200 dolara
<ivoks> A Client Access License (CAL) is needed for each employee, or each employee device, that accesses a Windows Server installation.
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORX-Vl4Ic_s
<datase> YouTube: JOSIPA LISAC - Danas sam luda (1987.) - 0:03:24 - 693,969 views - 1379 likes / 25 dislikes
<BotaniCar> da, ivoks: zato sam i rekao da je situaciono, oces per-seat ili per user , jos imaju i kojekakve programe ( navlakuse da se pretplatis i placas periodicki umjesto jednokratno, uvjetovano time da kupis i XYZ ).... nemoze to normalan covjek vise kuzit .. 
<jelly> PETAK TRINAESTI
<BotaniCar> Lock your cats ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/kaznili-ga-jer-je-objavio-slike-snjeguljice-i-popaja-s-travom-405774
<ivoks> tko kod nas prodaje upsove?
<Mmike> kak je zima u ovom servisu
<ivoks> itko kad cuo za ventex.hr?
<Mmike> ivoks: nova mazda izlazi
<Mmike> ivoks: pojavljuju se na nabava.net povremeno :)
<vileni> sta nije to ona trgovina iz ri?
<civija> Mmike: sluzbeno jesam dalmatinac, iako nas iz zagore guraju da nismo pravi dalmatinci :)
<civija> jelly: lokalna kvartovska birtija na jarunu kod mene
<civija> bolje receno birtijetina
<Mmike> civija: pa ovo s bratjom-wget di se ide je u preckom
<Mmike> aj ne kaki neg dodji sutra navecer na pivo :)
 * Mmike ide jest
<SilverSpace> spagete 
<ivoks> imocani nisu dalmatinci
<ivoks> to je tamo netko sjebo granicu
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> no da http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_48424.jpg&width=618
<BotaniCar> Ja jebeno ne vjerujem, kak ljudi uspiju "pravo na rad" iscitati kao "drzava mi mora naci posao" ?!
<BotaniCar> Ili sam ja tupav ? (  nije potrebno odgovoriti) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve samo ne voda !!!
<SilverSpace> od vode se ne zivi
<BotaniCar> Da, a i kisik ubija 
<SilverSpace> i rakija od 2kune
<BotaniCar> To prvo moram probati, ne mogu potvrditi na pamet :) 
<ivoks> Due to high demand earlier today, we’ll be having another flash sale at 3pm (CET) until stock runs out >> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html  @bqreaders
<ivoks> Only available in the European Union
<ivoks> pa onda bi trebalo i kod nas
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj nemam love :( 
<ivoks> ak nemas 170 eura, promijeni posao
<ivoks> ili otidji od zene
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> Ovo drugo, starino :( Al .. nemam kamo, taman da i odem, necu pobjeci od duge ruke alimentacije :) 
<BotaniCar> Pardon, nisam dovoljno balkanac da pobjegnem od alimentacije :) 
<SilverSpace> bas
<ivoks> ah te zene
<ivoks> ja znam za jedan slucaj gdje ona placa alimentaciju njemu
<BotaniCar> I ja, i to je posteno 
<ivoks> al od svih slucajeva, taj bas nije fer, jer je on zaposlen, a ona je na porodiljnom
<SilverSpace> http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ bolje da su stavili na 6"
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> 4.5 je taman
<ivoks> jer to nije primarni telefon
<ivoks> ovi tableti kaj ljudi imaju po glavama... smijesno
<ivoks> nekad smo se divili onim malim telefonima
<ivoks> a sad, jer smo debeli, pa nam cevapi ne stanu na ekran malog, moramo imati 24" telefone
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> za 18min pocinje nova rasprodaja
<Mmike> ja bi mali telefon
<Mmike> k'o htc legend stari
<Mmike> to je mjera
<vileni> premalo je to
<vileni> 3.7-4.3 su bili najbolji
<ivoks> desire je bio prave velicine
<ivoks> htc desire
<ivoks> ne ovi izrodi poslije
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/mitsubishi_trium_mars-203.php
<ivoks> http://www.mo.com.ua/catalog/c_img/trium_aura_odyssey_mystral.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_3330-239.php
<vileni> trium mars mi je bio prvi mob :)
<ivoks> meni isto :)
<ivoks> http://media.engadget.com/img/product/11/8s3/nokia-3330-i8k-800.jpg
<vileni> zaboravio sam potpuno da postoji taj mob
<ivoks> snake i sokoban :)
<Mmike> ivoks: s3 mini je te velicine
<Mmike> samo kaj je smece :)
<ivoks> NA AUTOCESTI A1 kod Karlovca, u blizini tunela Sv. Marko došlo je do, prema posljednjim informacijama, masovnog sukoba navijača uoči Kup utakmica Dinama i Hajduka.
<ivoks> i naravno, policija ih isla rastaviti
<ivoks> umjesto da su im dali pendreke, pistolje i suzavce
<ivoks> pa da se pobiju vise, debili glupi
<BotaniCar> Da !!! To ja svaki put kazem, kaj ih ne puste na miru samo pola sata, nek' se pobiju 
<ivoks>  Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition ( Qty: 1 ) (Price: 169,90 EUR ) 
<ivoks> \o/
<vileni> nadam se da ce izbaciti nesto slicno "originalnom"
<ivoks> edgeu?
<vileni> 4gb rama, 128gb flasha
<vileni> da
<ivoks> pa ovo nema veze s tim
<vileni> znam
<ivoks> kinezi ce izbaciti malo jaci model
<vileni> ali onaj mi je zanimljiv :)
<ivoks> je, onaj bi i danas bio pila
<vileni> pa samo trebas neki hdmi i bt tipkovnica/mis kombo i imas ekvivalent pristojnom laptopu
<ivoks> eto, narucio ubuphone
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti kakav je
<ivoks> za mjesec dana :)
<SilverSpace> uh treba to docekati
<ivoks> a sta sad
<Mmike> ivoks: di si narucio?
<Mmike> ocu ja!~
<ivoks> http://www.bq.com/pageNotFound.php
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> We've sold out! 
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> prekasno
<ivoks> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<ivoks> a tu se moglo
<ivoks> http://www.travelerstoday.com/articles/18631/20150210/the,hidden,gem,of,europe,croatia.htm
<ivoks> steta sto smo mi takvi panjevi
<ivoks> vidi ih
<ivoks> vec odlaze
<ivoks> a jos 16h
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> dodju u 9:10
<jelly> tik-tak
<ivoks> odu u 15:49
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> veli mirka da mora ici frizeru
<jelly> no hajde, ipak je 15:59
<ivoks> idem i ja
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> netko je sliku na facebooku preveo kao svjetlopis
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/CIqWQA
<jelly> SilverSpace: pošteno!
<ivoks> opet sam gladan :)
<Mmike> na dijeti? :)
<vileni> http://arstechnica.com/staff/2015/02/to-the-audiophile-this-10000-ethernet-cable-apparently-makes-sense/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> "Arrows are clearly marked on the connectors to ensure superior sound quality. For best results have the arrow pointing in the direction of the flow of music. For example, NAS to Router, Router to Network Player."
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> jel' to moguce? :D
<Mmike> treba napravit sprej
<Mmike> koji posprejas
<Mmike> da ti wifi radi bolje
<SilverSpace> ma jok
<jelly> Mmike: hmm, onda mora da imaju neki bolji protokol od TCP i NFS/CIFS/HTTP, neki koji ide samo u jednom smjeru
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ima i review
<Mmike> http://www.audiostream.com/content/audioquest-vodka-ethernet-cable-and-diamond-ethernet-cable
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<Mmike> to k'o onaj USB kabl od 1500 kuna
<Mmike> metar i pol
<Mmike> ZLATNI
<Mmike> jer pravi audiofil to treba :D
<obrut> volio bi toj ekipi (oko ovog ethernet kabela) u facu reci koliki su idioti
<jelly> ti i jos 500 njih
<Mmike> daj zamisli
<Mmike> DIRECTION MATTERS
<Mmike> jer bitovi bolje cure u pravom smjeru
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to k'o oni tvoji u sonusu
<Mmike> ili di ono vec
<Mmike> USB kabl za 1500 kuna
<Mmike> i jos mi ide objasnjavat zena da je to za prave audiofile
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> mozda je to bila zajebancija :)
<jelly> pa je za prave audiofile, samo tu ulazi placebo i snaga volje u igru :-)
<jelly> ak mislis da ce se cuti bolje, onda ces vjerojatno stvarno cuti bolje :-)
<SilverSpace> nije to bez vraga neki kablovi i vrijede 
<jelly> da, oni kroz koje ide analogni signal
<jelly> ali ovi kroz koje idu usb i ethernet paketi, ne
<SilverSpace> tp sigurno 10 uvijek 10
<Mmike> teorecki
<Mmike> i ethernet kabl stvara interferenciju
<Mmike> al srca mu proparanog
<Mmike> jel' to opce mjerljivo obicnom opremom?
<jelly> ne, oce parice falit, ali ima crc i protokol onda trazi i dobije retransmisiju u sub-ms vremenu, i nema $#@% sanse da to audiofil skuzi
<Mmike> pa vise pojacalo zuji neg kaj ce se ta interferencija skuzit
<Mmike> jelly, ma
<Mmike> naravno da nema!
<Mmike> jos ovaj prica o NAS-Player linku
<Mmike> dekodiranje se radi na playeru
<Mmike> a player vjerojatno i baferira 
<jelly> jednom u 10^-14 se desi dupli bitflip kojeg layer2 crc ne skuzi
<obrut> jelly: cak i da imas gresaka i retransmisije, softver na kompu (a onaj recenzent je slusao na macbooku) poprilicno bufferira podatke
<jelly> da mreza ne radi, ne bi radila :-)
<Mmike> jelly, now you said it :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWYvjqz-vlI
<datase> YouTube: CATERHAM:Carbon E-Bike 2014 Review - 0:02:37 - 844,625 views - 1453 likes / 345 dislikes
<ntcbow> beware the backdoor deal.. http://blog.elementaryos.org/post/110645528530/payments
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-12
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dupli znc mi treba
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla
<jelly> bolje uzmi duplu ljutu
<SilverSpace> duplp je uvijek bolje
<Mmike> plje plje plje
<Mmike> maknut se s vipneta
<Mmike> mislim da idem neki ramstek za dorucak pojest
<vileni> Mmike: a rucak?
<Mmike> Vigour: nemam pojma, daleko je rucak jos
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> vileni
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_48466.jpg&width=618
<ivoks> zakon
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> jel' ti mene vidis tam di te pingam?
<pkiller> ivoks: jel to diskriminacija po nacionalnostima? nisu iste cijene za svaki jezik :)
<SilverSpace> https://fiftybuckss.wordpress.com/2015/02/11/f1-development-special-2/
 * Mmike vidio Ptoloa (Senka)
<Mmike> dosli on i Kladaric jest :)
<vileni> a mene nebi zvao
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tu sam od jutra :)
<Mmike> na jutarnjem ramsteku :D
<Mmike> sad si razmisljam dal' bi pojeo jos salatu od piletine
<Mmike> prije sastanka u 15
<vileni> tebi dorucak potrajao i do poslije mog rucka :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> do sad nikog tu nije bilo
<Mmike> i totlano je ugodno
<Mmike> sad je malo guzvica postala :
<SilverSpace> hm same klopa 
<Mmike> nda
<obrut> Updated e2fsprogs packages fix security vulnerability: "...is affected by a boundary check error on block group descriptor information, leading to a heap based buffer overflow. A specially crafted filesystem image can be used to trigger the vulnerability"
<obrut> idem sad napravit specijalni slozen filesystem i natjerat admina da pokrene fsck na njemu :P
<Mmike> Change of plane required. Time between flights : 14:30.
<Mmike> bokte :)
<jelly> obrut: strgaš fs na svom VPS-u, prekineš dalekovod provideru, kad se struja vrati... code execution
<obrut> ajde ajde... ja sam proveo jednom nekih 15-tak sati na aerodromu s kojeg nismo htjeli izaci jer bi trebali platit vizu :P srecom pa je bio dovoljno velik da smo ga stigli samo tri puta obici u to vrijeme :P
<jelly> od 100 kvm/xen/kufer virtualizacijskih platformi, jedna sigurno radi fsck unaprijed kao root na hostu
<Mmike> ahaha, let zg->london->phoenix = 40k kuna! :)
<Mmike> economy! :)
<Mmike> naso sam let s 15 sati cekanja u newyorku :)
<Mmike> e TO bi se fino dalo iskoristiti :)
<Mmike> iako mi najbolji let bio bol-london, za tipa 2100 kuna
<Mmike> ali preko budimpeste, rima, frankfurta i osla
<Mmike> 2 nocenja po hotelima, i tak :)
<Mmike> di da kupim nadostuk da mogu spojit slusalice sa odvojenim činčevima u onaj kombinirani ulaz na laptopima?
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.dx.com/p/5-1-channel-usb-sound-card-adapter-black-59039   :-D
<jelly> ček, činčevima... slušalice sa činčevima?
<jelly> Mmike: ovo je činč: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_connector#mediaviewer/File:Composite-cables.jpg
<SilverSpace> cinch, valjda banana 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zooloski-vrt-u-zagrebu-za-valentinovo-vodi-djecu-u-seksi-ture/800873.aspx
<jelly> zgodno
<Mmike> kak mrzim kad nemrem nac browser koji svira
<Mmike> jelly: ne to
<jelly> Mmike: kakve to sluške imaš sa činč konektorima?
<Mmike> ma nisu cinc
<Mmike> nego
<jelly> tj. jesi li se krivo odrazio
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_connector_(audio)
<Mmike> 3.5mm phone connector
<Mmike> sluske imaju 2 takva, jedan za mic, drugi za sluske
<Mmike> a laptop ima jedan kombinovani
<jelly> dobro, i kaj fali onome gore? :-)
<Mmike> to kaj je USB :)
<Mmike> u USBovima imam yubikey i logitechev mishodrek
<Mmike> a bluetooth i ubuntu se ne vole pa mi BT sluske koje imam ne rade
<Mmike> vileni: eto sam si narucio rucak
<jelly> Mmike: imas samo dve usb rupe?
<Mmike> 3
<jelly> pa e
<Mmike> a pa kaj ne postoji komplketor za ovo?
<jelly> možda, al ćeš ga platit skuplje od zvučne za 14kn
<SilverSpace> imam ovaj sa DX usb sound card
<Mmike> SilverSpace: das/prodas/poklonis/iznajmis? :D
<SilverSpace> platis pivo :)
<Mmike> platim i dva piva
<SilverSpace> da da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: ako nije ramstek ne priznam
<Mmike> ozbljno ti velim!
<Mmike> sutra vec
<Mmike> Vigour: piletina ):) ramstek sam doruckovo :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> Vigour zna sve sto si mi ikad napisao
<jelly> menjam usb karticu za pljeskavicu?
<vileni> ja imam negdje usb zvucnu koju sam kupio za 1.5$
<vileni> free shipping
<jelly> moja je koštala 100kn al je mnogo dobra, manje šuma nego ijedna ugrađena
<SilverSpace> ja ovu kupio da mi router svira na moru 
<jelly> kak može router da svira?!?!
<SilverSpace> jelly: stream 
<SilverSpace> openwrt
<vileni> ja sam htio da mi 703n bude internet radio
<jelly> wrti mp3ce?
<vileni> onda sam skuzio da mu treba usb stick da bi stalo sve sto treba instalirati
<vileni> ali onda nemas mjesta za usb zvucnu
<vileni> pa trebas hub
<vileni> onda sam odustao
<jelly> vileni: a nema još jedan usb unutra koji se može nalemit?
<vileni> jelly: bilo mi previse posla to, a ionako ne slusam radio
<SilverSpace> jelly: da moze 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh_90zZmNcw#t=42s 
<datase> YouTube: S.A.R.S. - Rakija SPOT - 0:05:22 - 2,225,869 views - 5827 likes / 186 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi kupio unidirekcionalne ethernet kablne?
<jelly> na američkom jeziku, prevedeno i adaptirano, bi to bilo cca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT4d1LQy4es
<datase> YouTube: Alannah Myles - Black Velvet - 0:04:51 - 654,017 views - 4117 likes / 80 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakve kable :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisi vidio ethernet kable od 1000 eura metar? :)
<SilverSpace> vidio :) 
<obrut> ja odma narucio 6 kilometara za novi data centar... s podacima nema zajebancije
<obrut> tcp konekcije bolje zvuce kroz više otkava
<obrut> oktava :)
<Mmike> obrut: bravo :)
<Mmike> tak treba
<Mmike> to cu i ja napravit
<jelly> obrut: di imaš novi dc
<obrut> jelly: ne znam sto bih ti odgovorio :) moja recenica je bila sprdnja... iako, imamo "novi" DC, al nemam veze s njim osim sto sam malo pronjuskao po unutra :)
<jelly> vec sam se nadao da je neka poluistina
<obrut> Mmike: otkako sam razvuko diamond kabele po stanu, muzika bolje zvuci, filmovi su vjernijih boja, cak je i pornjava zabavnija :)
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> Limelight Networks Inc. ... sta ima tamo zanimljivog hostanog da svi tam trose dosta prometa ? jel tamo carstvo porno servera ? :P
<jelly> zvuci kao MPAA koja seeda torrente i onda hvata djecu leechere
<ivoks> hihihi
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10984259_10205824990761755_6572610638974413561_n.jpg?oh=5b873a23f904554d2c976f97200d890c&oe=555B7904&__gda__=1432316795_686cafd935f451d9ec2a8b27dc392ccf
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10984259_10205824990761755_6572610638974413561_n.jpg
<ivoks> cudni su puti ovog fejsa
<jelly> obrut: mozda zakrpe za windowse. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limelight_Networks#Notable_customers
<Mmike> obrut: da
<Mmike> obrut: oni su cdn provider, medj ostalim
<Mmike> obrut: ll, level3 i jos neki su bili u igri kad sam ja bio tamo
<jelly> l3 je i cdn?
<Mmike> l3 je i cdn
<obrut> nekak ne vjerujem, ovo je bilo s android mobitela
<obrut> osim ako ne tethera windoze preko toga :P
<jelly> da tetera bi user-agent bijo od windowsa valjda
<obrut> "ovo" - > gledam za konkretnog korisnika, ali vidjao sam bas tog providera i na hrpi drugih korisnika koji se zale na visok racun
<Mmike> kaj ti mislis da se pornjava ne gleda na mobitelima?
<Mmike> iznenadio bi se kol'ko se gleda :)
<jelly> obrut: bice reklame u obliku videa
<obrut> uglavnom, ovaj je potrosio koliko je dobio racun i bome ce da plati
<jelly> "free" igrica koja svakih 5-6 nivoa tjera da odgledas 15 sekundi reklamu
<jelly> i onda se to skupi, 5-10MB svaka reklama...
<jelly> (da stvar bude gora, imaju 3 reklame u kriz ali svaki put downloada iznova)
<obrut> bas me zanima koliko su ljudi svjesni toga obzirom na cijene i velicine data paketa
<jelly> ma, provideri jednostavno trebaju svima staviti throttle kad pređu kvotu, po defaultu
<jelly> i za male i za velike pakete, bez iznimke, ali provideri su đubrad koja to neće napraviti proaktivno
<Mmike> what jelly says
<jelly> i onda da naplata po MB/GB ekstra bude opt-in
<obrut> naravno da nece, ce da sve naplati
<jelly> a HAKOM uzima lovu iz budzeta i vrti prste
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nfBZXdn3sM&list=PL6634CDEC1103A850&index=14
<datase> YouTube: S.A.R.S. - Debeli lad (Official video) - 0:04:08 - 1,601,571 views - 4394 likes / 74 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVHaXVa3UE0 
<datase> YouTube: NATAÅ A - POSLEDNJA IGRA LEPTIRA (1982) - 0:03:45 - 4,315 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<calmpitbull> Pitanje: imam telefonski kabel (4 konektora) stavom u zid i u router i ne radi.... A sa starim kabelom (2 konektora) radi.  A pitanje je zašto ne radi? Jer dva konektora ionako vise u zraku
<calmpitbull> I gdje nabaviti stari kabel
<jelly> multimetar u ruke i vidi dal su ona dva pina u sredini 1:1 s obje strane
<jelly> a kabel nabaviš bilo gdje, pevec, neki elektromaterijal
<jelly> vjerojatno i koji computer shop
<markosejic> d vecer
<calmpitbull> 1:1?
<jelly> drugovi zapunio vam se disk host mail.ntl.com.hr[194.152.234.66] said: 452 4.3.1 Insufficient system resources (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<markosejic> calmpitbull: pozz
<calmpitbull> Ola
<jelly> calmpitbull: da nije kross-over ukrizan
<calmpitbull> Fuck.  Ja mislim da je
<calmpitbull> A kako to da se to prodaje pod telefonski kabel
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<calmpitbull> Chipoteka ima samo ove
<markosejic> utp oči cross over kabel bi trebao biti
<markosejic> utp ili cross over kabel bi trebao biti
<calmpitbull> E sada... Kako da znam koji je dobar
<jelly> nemaš multimetar?
<calmpitbull> Priznajem nikada nisam obraćao pažnju na to
<calmpitbull> Ne
<jelly> kakav si ti to muškarac!
<calmpitbull> A kaj da ti sada odgovorim na to
<calmpitbull> Nemam odgovor.... Evo sramim se
<markosejic> ja sam radio s likom koji je postavljao wi fi mreze
<jelly> a bateriju i lampicu? :-)
<calmpitbull> Imam online arduino 😊
<calmpitbull> I original croduino.... Jeli barem to nešto
<jelly> pa, ak imaš štogod žica valjda možeš provjeriti što je gdje spojeno
<Mmike> jel' ima tu netko da ne koristi nagios?
<Mmike> da je napucao to usrano govno i poceo koristiti nesto drugo?
<jelly> ooh, Spirited Away večeras na HRT3
<markosejic> hm gledao sam
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/barbarstvo-u-ukrajinskom-parlamentu-vojnici-prekinuli-brutalnu-tucnjavu-dvojice-zastupnika/800964.aspx
<Mmike> brijem da je ovaj jedan reko da je nagios smece a drugi je nasrnuo na njega
<jelly> nagios je osnovni frejmvork
<jelly> jednom kad si ga nafilao i imas svoje templejte, ne isplati se istrazivati drugo bez prevelike potrebe.  A ak imas green field, onda ima smisla trazit nesto ljepse
<SilverSpace> Better Call Saul je najgledanija premijera u povijesti kabelske
<SilverSpace> hm
<obrut> ne bi se cudio da je bolje od Breaking Bada obzirom da mi je on bio jedan od najboljih likova (za razliku od glavnih likova)
<obrut> a BB mi je ionako bio ok, ne nesto presuper
<SilverSpace> ja sam samo S1 pogledao 
<CrazyLemon> better call saul nije ništ posebno.. ono ako ti je dosadno mozes pogledat
<CrazyLemon> ali je daleko od BB
<SilverSpace> BB meni nije bio nis posebno 
<SilverSpace> dosadno 
<SilverSpace> po glumcima me ni ovo neve pricuci izgleda
<SilverSpace> doduse sad nista ni ne gledam 
<obrut> ja gledam Seinfelda opet po ne znam koji put :P ne znam sto bi drugo gledo, the wire pogledo vec bar 3 puta, band of brothers isto, firefly isto, i ove neke kriminalisticke isto... :P
<SilverSpace> Seinfelda naj serija 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<Mmike> Jutr-O!
<Mmike> koja vam je najbolja serija ikad? obrut, SilverSpace ?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> 22:10 :)
<Mmike> malo sam zakasnio u raspu :)
<vileni> moras po kategorijama barem 
<vileni> ima previse dobrih
<vileni> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/at-what-point-does-the-usafs-war-against-the-a-10-becom-1685239179
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da mi je "the wire"... iako recimo band of brothers i recimo true detective ne zaostaju za njima
<BotaniCar> Ja sam poceo opet gledati Babylon 5 - Crusade
<vileni> obrut: band of brothers je samo jedna sezona?
<obrut> vileni: da
<vileni> vidim da glumi ovaj iz homeland
<vileni> tj, mozda u homeland glumi ovaj iz band of brothers :)
<obrut> vileni: nakon toga je snimljen Pacific koji nisam gledao, a sad se priprema i treca serija koja ce pratiti avijaciju :)
<vileni> strasno kad gledas neku seriju i onda vidis glumca drugdje
<obrut> pa da, poistovjetis se :)
<vileni> tako mi watson glumi u hobitu, a hobit glumi u fargu
<vileni> a onda skuzim da je to lik iz love actually
<vileni> pa mi cura kaze da je iz hitchikers guide to the galaxy
<obrut> kad sam vidio Al Bundya u nekom krimicu, umro sam od smijeha :)
<vileni> da, ali super mu je uloga u modern family
<hrvojem> obrut: dragnet ili tak nesto
<hrvojem> serija nije tako ni losa bila, ali nisam mogao gledati zbog njega koliko je cudno bilo
<vileni> gotham nije los
<hrvojem> meni ne odgovara nekako mi prenaivno, isto kao i the arrow i flash
<obrut> najjace mi je kad nakon neke serije pogledas reportazu o tome kako je isla audicija za glumce i koje glumce su htjeli stavit u koje likove, onak, "nema sanse" da bi mogli biti u drugim ulogama :)
<hrvojem> Luther je ok serija
<obrut> e da, Luther... nisam gledao, ali Idris Elba koji se pojavljuje u Prometheusu i tu glumi detektiva u The Wire je onak jedan od glavnih kriminalaca :)
<vileni> a sve ovisi kakve volis, nama je sf primaran, ali vise neznam sto nismo pogledati, i po vise puta
<vileni> onda imamo serije koje sluze za popuniti vrijeme
<hrvojem> meni je Fringe bio ok
<obrut> vileni: ja obozavam SF kao zanr, ali jednostavno ne mogu naci SF seriju na koju ne popizdim
<hrvojem> mislim da je to skoro zadnji SF koji sam gledao da je bio ok
<obrut> jednostavno pocnem osjecat da od mene rade budalu
<BotaniCar> E,da, fringe, samo zadnji serijal treba gledati napusen, da ti ne smetaju gluparanja :) 
<vileni> obrut: i ja imam takav dojam u zadnje vrijeme, kad je cgi postao dostupan svima :)
<hrvojem> od komedija, Louie i Moone Boy
<vileni> nekad si morao imati cluster za renderirati neke efekte, sad ti je dovoljan jedan mac :)
<obrut> jedina SF serija (ako iskljucimo miniserije od par epizoda) koju sam pogledo u zadnjih 10 godina, a da mi je bila ok je Firefly
<obrut> V sam izdrzao prvu sezonu i to je to
<hrvojem> uf ja ni toliko, par epizoda samo
<obrut> ostalo, odustao nakon 2-5-6 epizoda
<vileni> obrut: bsg?
<obrut> probao, ne ide
<vileni> :)
<obrut> fringe popizdio, warehouse 13 popizdio
<vileni> meni super, do kraja
<vileni> kraj mi nije nesto
<obrut> e fakat, ima jos jedna koju sam izdrzo prvu sezonu - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2180271/  Real Humans
<hrvojem> BSG mi je cak onaj prequel od par mini epizoda i bio ok, ono ostalo bas i ne
<hrvojem> netko gledao ascension? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3696720/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<BotaniCar> *mislim* da jesam , sto ujedno govori o tome koliko je dobar, ako jesam :D
<hrvojem> haha
<BotaniCar> Dobro je, nisam gledao :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, ne znam kak vi, ali ni ne nacinjem serije bez bar dva dostupna serijala ; pilot serije prozvacem u par dana pa onda ne znam kaj bi 
<ivoks> jooooj
<ivoks> pa danas je
<ivoks> ZADNJI DAN PRIJE KINESKE NOVE GODINE!
<obrut> danas je petak 13... planirali smo nesto pokrenut na produkciji pa su nas kolege iz upravljanja zamolili da ipak ne :)
<vileni> ozbiljno?
<obrut> nije da su praznovjerni, al eto :)
<vileni> u petak ili ne pokreces nista jer ti se neda raditi za vikend, ili pokreces da imas vremena popraviti preko vikenda :)
<obrut> cim su culi da me nema za vikend blizu interneta, rekli "aj bolje nemoj" :)
<Mmike> nikad brze nisam tehnicki napravio :) u 10 minuta gotovo sve :)
<Mmike> nisam gledao band of brothers
<Mmike> lol, kineska nova godina :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad kad si spomenuo sam tak vesel kaj sam narucio prosli tjedan robu od partnera, Bo(n)g zna kad bi stiglo da narucujem danas :) 
<SilverSpace> petak 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> uf, kinezi, fak
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/133/a/5/happy_friday_13th_by_policegirl01-d3g8uhx.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj nisi racunao na novu godinu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: svake godine zaboravim, sjetim se kad mi outlook/TB zazvone da je vrijeme poslati cestitke :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel trosi tko SugarCRM ? 
<Mmike> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/109382198891/new-developer-suggests-mongodb-as-a-solution-to
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesam ja davno u pred-pred bivsoj firmi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onda nemas pojma di naci neku malo moderniju temu za njega, a da ne kosta 200$ ? 
<Mmike> ne :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVxctRkk9Ug
<datase> YouTube: Tram 11 - Kaj Ima Lima? HD - 0:04:37 - 261,901 views - 1021 likes / 18 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Pokusavam nagovoriti ove_svoje da pocnemo trositi CRM, i vec vidim kak im se nece dati,a  to kaj je defaultna tema gadna ne pomaze
<obrut> BotaniCar: CRM  ? sta ce vam to ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: mrsh :*
<BotaniCar> Zato da ne vozim customer tracking kroz helpdesk :)
<obrut> a excel ? :) bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> Don't get me started :)
<pkiller> promjena rutine je najteža....
<pkiller> ali ako stvarno misliš da će im biti jednostavnije onda ih jednostavno natjeraš
<BotaniCar> "Ko rano postane otac, taj više ni sa hrenovki ne skida najlon!" :)
<BotaniCar> Natjeras Upravu ? :) Na kaj, da ti daju nogu jer ih jebes ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> U Alan Fordu nitko nije "arogantan, bezobrazan, nesposoban..."
<obrut> jok ti si ;)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ke
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Kao govna kroz kanalizaciju plutaju komunisti kroz demokraciju
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak u windozama vidjet koji je CPU?
<SilverSpace> my com desni klik 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji windowsi ? 
<Mmike> 8.1
<BotaniCar> ako je nekaj s powershellom, upali ga i okini "Get-WmiObject Win32_Processor"
<SilverSpace> cpu-z tak se nekak program zove 
<Mmike> ima 8.1 powershell po defaultu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma nebi nish instalirao ak nemamoram
<BotaniCar> ima, okini windows gumb i pocni pisat "power" :) 
<SilverSpace> ne moras nis 
<SilverSpace> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-en.zip
<SilverSpace> pokrenes iz mape 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nish se ne otvara
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vjerujem da mu se ni ne downloada, iako se CPU-Z da pokrenuti i bez instalacije :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sorry, otvara se
<BotaniCar> mmike, onda u CMD-u napisi "wmic cpu"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<BotaniCar> samo kaj je onda teze citljivo , ne znam jel wmic cpu > c:\tmp.txt formatira 
<BotaniCar> kuis, neki takav drek kaj ne koristim vec 2 godine - zapamtim. a da mi uperis pistolj u glavu i velis "ajd odtaraj ovu fajlu iz cli-a od prve" - pogin'o bi 
<Mmike> Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
<Mmike> i kaj to znaci? :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci da ti je inicijalno pitanje bilo nepotpuno :) Info si dobio, kak ces ga citat je nekaj drugo :) 
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> <Mmike> BotaniCar: kak u windozama vidjet koji je CPU?
<Mmike> to je tebi nepotpuno pitanje
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/djevojku-24-ubio-strujni-udar-nakon-sto-joj-je-iphone-pao-u-kadu-989632
<SilverSpace> kak??
<Mmike> ili samo opravdavas jad i bjedu windowsa?
<BotaniCar> Pa, dobio si info koji je CPU , sad najednom siris na "kad saznam, kak da interpretiram informaciju" :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: valjda je imala unidirekcionalni ethernet kabl 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne seri :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa da se raspuknem ! Nemere 
<Mmike> gle kak meni moj superiorni OS to javi:
<Mmike> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> lik s telefona nije bio jasan :)
<Mmike> naime, javilo je i ovo: Name: Intel R Pentium 987
<BotaniCar> i kak iz tog iscitas family / model /stepping ? :D
<Mmike> Ok, povlacim kaj sam reko :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: LOL! :))))))))))
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> konju :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.jackcobben.nl/?p=2013
<BotaniCar> imas tu konverziju u nekaj tebi prikladno 
<pkiller> jel netko od vas koristi mutt? ili neki drugi mail klijent u konzoli?
<BotaniCar> meni je mutt dobar kad se trebam rjesiti dupliciranih mailova
<pkiller> ma imam claws mail... i htio bi da mi mutt cita MH, iz istog foldera
<BotaniCar> Sto te prijeci ? 
<pkiller> nista... samo sam razmisljao da mozda netko zna neki bolji comand line mejl
<hrvojem> pkiller: sup i notmuch-mail su jos opcije, ne znam jesu bolje ili ne
<Mmike> mirka: kenny18: kaj je happy friday danas? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne pejstaju youtube linkove, nije :)
<kenny18> Mmike: to cemo jos vidjet :)
<Mmike> :D
<mirka>  Mmike gusto je danas, nadamo se da ce dobro zavrsiti :D
<Mmike> fort apache vise ne radi?
<SilverSpace> gdje je moje pivo?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dobro si to reko! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: juju 1.21 (stable) ima logrotate po defaultu upaljen :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: stavis "Pentium 987" u gugl i kliknes na ark.intel.com link!
<BotaniCar> jelly: spoilsport :) Have a cake :9
<ivoks> Mmike: heh
<Mmike> ivoks: si u guzvi sad, imas 5 minuta za kratki talk?
<ivoks> guzva
<Mmike> srca mu
<Mmike> aj ak uhvatis malo vremena pingni me
<Mmike> nije hica :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205000229497807&set=a.1860630587869.2102261.1004053904&type=1 # Debelo je super ! 
<mirka> nitko od ovih ljudi kojima je slala nije u /etc/transport
<mirka> pardoniram :'D
<BotaniCar> Nista nista, daj samo neki kontekst, pa da to mozemo zloupotrijebiti :)
<Mmike> mirka: 
<Mmike> do not talk like that!
<Mmike> /etc/transport
<Mmike> kinky!
<mirka> :'D
<BotaniCar> /etc/logistics ! 
 * SilverSpace ode spat
<jelly> /etc/postfix/transport je neš drugo
<BotaniCar> Oš neš bangladeš , liu kang šang bang čunga lunga ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J80fzxtiRp0 )
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - Liu Kang - 0:02:11 - 51,437 views - 172 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> čang člang?
<jelly> typo.
<BotaniCar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpipam/ # IP address manager , meni super
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> pipaš?
<BotaniCar> phipam dhrpam ! 
<jelly> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m742d17zGh1qzx0x7o1_500.jpg 
<BotaniCar> lol ! Demkra
<jelly> Eurkra!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slq_FwRN8o
<datase> YouTube: Deep Purple - Child in Time HD 1970 ( UK TV show ) full version - 0:09:35 - 4,180,094 views - 22405 likes / 312 dislikes
<kizo> pozdrav, pokusavam na stari kom instalirat ubuntu, ali vjerovatno je problem u driverima pa kod bootanja ne ucitava drivere od grafike, postoji koje rjesenje
<SilverSpace> hm koja graficka 
<kizo> n vidia stara integrirana
<SilverSpace> jesi probao stariju verziju ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao live ubuntu uopce prije 
<kizo> da, starije rade, a nova pri bootanju smrzne
<kizo> znam da se dalo da prije boota pritisnem tab tipku, al be sjecam se daljnjeg postupka
<SilverSpace> tesko nesto reci ovako 
<kizo> ono nomod set pri instalaviji
<kizo> tak boot napravi
<SilverSpace> trebao bi u grub pri startanju maknut nesto da vidis bootanje gdje stane 
<kizo> traba samo povuc stare drivere 
<SilverSpace> editiraj grub na startu i obrisi quiet splash pa vidi gdje stane 
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> bonus na auto osiguranju preko 50%
<ivoks> 54%
<ivoks> korporativno umanjenje premije :)
<SilverSpace> hm medvescak vodi 2:0 kod najboljega 
<ivoks> neka neka
<ivoks> vrijeme je za poci doma
<SilverSpace> o joj medvescak u 3minute primio tri gola 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuNj8pVSWdw
<datase> YouTube: DA MI JE BITI MORSKI PAS - METAK (1980) - 0:03:16 - 115 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> Ima jedna jos bolja stvar... kawasaki 3p sjekirom u glavu :D
<SilverSpace> pa tak
<jelly> nemrem naći tekst na gugletu :-)
<jelly> https://www.google.de/search?q=%22Sjekirom+u+glavu%22+%22sred+%C4%8Dela%22
<jelly> lol, .de? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAFcjFzwlw8
<datase> YouTube: Zagorski specijalitet  Jebem ti orgulje gde si pa s tom sekirom - 0:03:27 - 9,689 views - 15 likes / 3 dislikes
 * jelly se nada da je to neka pjesma
<jelly> ima linkan cijeli film
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbIlFHSWM-4#t=44m56s 
<datase> YouTube: Zagorski Specijalitet (2011) - hrvatski horor - 0:45:16 - 53,357 views - 166 likes / 11 dislikes
<jelly> (odjavna Å¡pica, nema spojlera)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/MjK7YmU u boj, u boj
<SilverSpace> zagorski horor :) nisam to vidio prije 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/PYtMM30 tak se radi selfie
<obrut> vidio sam danas neku ekipu sa selfie stickom kak se fotka, fakat mi to nije jasno
<CrazyLemon> hipsteri
<obrut> ma zabijem im stick u znas vec gdje :)
<CrazyLemon> ne zaboravi poslije napraviti selfie :>
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ono kad si majmun opalio selfi sa ukradenim foticem pa nisu mogli odredit cija je to fotka majmunova ili vlasnika fotica 
<SilverSpace> tko ima prava na fotku 
<jelly> obrut: http://imgur.com/gallery/ddKXP
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI-DFLOsHUQ
<datase> YouTube: VETTEL drives the 1050 PS FERRARI FXX K on track - 0:01:47 - 301 views - 178 likes / 2 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-14
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> jutro
<Mmike> mojjjjjjja mala djevoooooooooooooojcica
<SilverSpace> je
<Mmike> http://stupidpythonideas.blogspot.nl/2015/02/augmented-assignments-b.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i danas radiš?
<Mmike> pravi geek uvijek radi :)
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> umjesto da danas kuhas rucak zeni 
<Mmike> danas cemo na neki rostilj
<Mmike> cini se
<calmpitbull> Mmike: mi smo jucer pekli rostilj...sunce i miris cevapa
<Mmike> de si sunce naso :)
<calmpitbull> i naravno pivu pobacano u snijeg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> kupio sam novu meteo stanicu
<Mmike> i chipoteci
<Mmike> i ta isto ne radi
<Mmike> pa poludit
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za neku?
<jelly> neku za 100kn u Lidlu, kad je ima?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to su te
<Mmike> koje ne rade
<calmpitbull> napravi si sam
<Mmike> cistacica mi ocistila stol necim
<Mmike> i sad mi mis vise ne radi na nekim djelovima stola
<Mmike> batak opet razocarao
<Mmike> iskostena piletina, veli zena, jako dobra, cevapi tak, ustipci nikak
<Mmike> guzvetina im je ogromna
<Mmike> i cim im je guzvetina odmah im kvaliteta padne
<markosejic> d vec er
<vileni> Mmike: koji to, onaj na rudeskoj?
<markosejic> vileni pozz
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<Mmike> Vigour, yup
<Mmike> vileni, 
<Mmike> ble
<vileni> :)
<vileni> nama isto nisu bas najbolji dojam ostavili kad je bila guzva
<Mmike> ono kaj smo ti i ja jeli neki dan tam u Lastovskoj je skroz ok bilo
<vileni> da, a i u rudeskoj mi nije bilo lose prvi put, a drugi put kad sam curi nahvalio lokaciju zakazu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni tamo dugo vremena bilo lose
<Mmike> onak, bezveze
<Mmike> umjetan neki rostilj, kajjaznam
<Mmike> i onda pred jedno godinu dana sam oso tam po cevape, onak, 'blizu su'
<Mmike> i iznenadili smo se kak su dobri bili
<Mmike> nisu k'o kod koste
<Mmike> al' su fakat dobri
<Mmike> i u biti su im cevosi uvijek dobri
<Mmike> al' danas bas bilo jadno
<vileni> kosta je toliko bolji koliko je tesko dobiti stol tamo :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pgchEmasRA
<datase> YouTube: MIROSLAV Å KORO - Od kud ti pravo (Official video) - 0:05:08 - 372,334 views - 1723 likes / 44 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni, mogli bi iduc tjedan u kostu
<vileni> Mmike: ti rezerviras? :)
<Mmike> ypu
<Mmike> sam da se dogovorimo za dan :D
<vileni> pa cetvrtak je uobicajen, sta ne
<vileni> osim ako vec imas tada :)
<SilverSpace> jel vas dvojica sto radite ili samo zderete po restacima :)
<Mmike> ovaj shinken
<Mmike> pa jebo ih
<Mmike> jel' moze to kompliciranije?
<Mmike> kao, nagios nije dovoljno sjebat, sad cemo mi to jos vise :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je to
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinken
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> dakako, ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinken_(software)
<Mmike> pa pxz se opce ne isplati
<Mmike> znatno sporiji od pbzipa2 a ne daje nesh puno manji file
<Mmike> pgudmp od 2 gige pbzip2 spbzipira na 130MB a xz na 110MB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to ne ovisi kaj stisces ?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-15
<jelly-home> Mmike: zar nije xz po defaultu na 4 core
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, ovisi
<Mmike> jelly-home, kol'ko vidim, ne... krene na svih 8 jezgri, uzme 4 gigie rama, radi, na kraju radi na samo 2, pa na samo jednoj
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> ja sam vec jutros bio na hreljicu
<Mmike> markosejic, sta si trzio?
<markosejic> ma isao malo prosuljati se da vidim sta ima ljep je dan
<Mmike> znaci, nista?
<markosejic> tako nesto obisao malo malo pogledao kakvi se auti prodaju
<budz0r> Mmike: pvt te ne dira :D
<markosejic> nasao univerzalni punjac za laptop 100 kn
<markosejic> za jedan stari acer sto imam doma
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> pa ja to opce ne vidim
<Mmike> sorry :)
<Mmike> budz0r, pa kaj sad?
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> igrao sam loto, jel, eurojackpot
<Mmike> uplatio sam za 45 kuna
<Mmike> 3 kombinacije
<Mmike> imao sam jos oko 200 kuna na racunu 'raspolozivo za igru'
<Mmike> dobio sam 154 kune i kusur
<Mmike> i to si uplatim
<Mmike> i sad mi je raspolozvio za igru jos: 100,00 kuna
<Mmike> pa wtf? :)
<markosejic> fino
<markosejic> sinoc bio na hitnoj zbog zuba
<markosejic> bolilo me za poluditi vec danima nisam nikako spavao
<budz0r> Mmike: opet pvt :D
<calmpitbull> markosejic: izvadi i gotovo
<markosejic> sada mi je izbusila i stavila ljek i da se javim svom zubaru
<SilverSpace> uh od kada nisam bio na hrelicu 
<markosejic> ja sam danas bio prvi put od kada sam u Zagrebu
<SilverSpace> ja redovito prije isao sa frendom 
<markosejic> a i danas ovi jure nisam stigao ni dobro pogledati sve
<calmpitbull> cekaj malo a inaugoracija
<markosejic> da i sta s time
<calmpitbull> pa ne moze se hodat po gradu...morate to gledat i pratit
<markosejic> ma vidio sam na slavonskoj i vukovarskoj policije na svakom cosku
<calmpitbull> ma vec od jucer navecer
<calmpitbull> obama je amater
<markosejic> je od sinoc kada sam isao kod zubara bilo ih je vec hrpa
<calmpitbull> to je bilo zbog tebe...da ti naprave mjesta 
<markosejic> bas
<markosejic> jos sef nakrtio glazbu iz filma tko to tamo peva
<markosejic> ja sam nabio kapu preko glave od stida
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> skuzio sam di je bed :)
<Mmike> isplatio sam si to na racun :)
<SilverSpace> koje kmecanje na indexu :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> brijem da smo osli u kurac 
<Mmike> cokolinda ce nas vratit jedno 20 godina unazad
<Mmike> osim ako nije HDZ iskoristila samo
<Mmike> pa ih odjebe :)
<jelly-home> nismo osli nikam novo, Mmike 
<jelly-home> vec smo tu
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> bar smo nekak brijali da smo nacionalizam i ina sranja ostavili iza sebe
<Mmike> sad ovi to potenciraju
<Mmike> jer su nesposobni ponuditi ista drugo
<Mmike> pa da se bar malo narod 'galvanizira'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti brijes 
<SilverSpace> kam bi nas vratila 
<Mmike> u jad i cemer, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> bus vidio
<Mmike> 2-3 mjeseca joj daj
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> cuj ovog okupatora ruskog "Rusija će mobilizirati sve da spriječi komadanje Europe"
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> pa Glavas je na inaguraciji
<Mmike> kaj to ne govori sve?
<SilverSpace> ma gdje 
<SilverSpace> odoh na rucak
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> nije doso brankec
<Mmike> samo ova dva koja ga podrzavaju
<Mmike> varalica i 
<Mmike> kajjaznam kaj je ovaj drugi ;)
<Mmike> mogo bi i ja nesh jest
<Mmike> ZENO VRACAJ SE DOMA!
<Mmike> dal' su 'mekinje' i 'posije' jedna te ista stvar?
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> kul :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> joj
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/tipkovnica-plosnatim-prikljuckom-oglas-13909153
<Mmike> http://xahlee.info/kbd/dvorak_and_all_keyboard_layouts.html
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam cetvrtak
<SilverSpace> cetiri dana testiranja f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko jos do prve tge?
<Mmike> trke?
 * Mmike nezna koju bi tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> 25 dana
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si tu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ignor
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: sorry :)
<SilverSpace> nis 
<SilverSpace> kaj opet kernel :)
<MmikeT> yup
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> opet sutra u skolicu 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-15
<BotaniCar_> Mladosti moja, sto trosite da mp3 kolekciju dovedete u red ? Treba mi nesto sto bi napravilo uredan file naming i/ili povuklo metapodatke. Potjerao sam za pocetak picard ( https://picard.musicbrainz.org/ ) i za pola toga sto imam nije nasao metapodatke. 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, kak ti dovodis mp3 kolekciju u red ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nemam je :)
<dodobas> F8
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: pa dje ce ti nac metapodatke ak su ti mp3ce lose
<Mmike> ja koriswtim onaj easymp3
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: easytag
<Mmike> taj picard pisan u pythonu a oce pol jave dovuc :)
<SilverSpace> od kad mi se disk raspao vise ne gomilam mp3 
<SilverSpace> he he kako ni jedne novine ne pisu o lopovluku malog glavasevica
<SilverSpace> pristrano novinarstvo 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gej?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ke
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa o cemu ti?
<Mmike> ma izmislja, pusti :)
<dodobas> Mmike: cini se da je SilverSpace opet citao novine... :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, nisu mi mp3ce lose nego rijetke. Imam ripane neke vinile, live setove s lijevih lokacija i tak
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: pkak ocekujes onda da ih ovaj potagira? :)
<Mmike> PKAAAAAAAAK PKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: kak je sarlah, kad zderemo? :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, k'o i sve drugo. Ne ocekujem program koji nesto zna bolje nego Picard, vec da ima potpuniju /specijaliziraniju bazu.
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, sarlah odradjen i nisam u karanteni, moze od sutra na dalje, take your pick, pick your take
<BotaniCar_> Dakle :) Radimo nesto s Megleom u Bihacu, zovu da prijave problem i kolegica preuzme. Zamolim ju da ih nazove i pita jso nekaj, i pocnu joj se neki talijani javljat' :) Pronto, scuzi, Parla tra bla 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: easytag koristi cddb ili freedcd ili sto vec, al' nemre znat odakle ti je noname set
<Mmike> ak imas fajlove nazivane po stvarima iz albuma moze skuzit da bi to mogao biti 'taj i taj' album, pa ti onda to unificira
<Mmike> zgodno je sto ti i renamea mp3ce i doda prave tagove i tak sve
<SilverSpace> dodobas: o nasem novinarstvu kak razvlace lika kaj je poklonio stiropor koji se trebao unistiti cca 500kn a glavasevis cca 70 tisuca kuna na neki sluzbenui put u norvsku sa autom ? o tome nista
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma di si ti to cuo? :) "News from the tent"? :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gej ?
<BotaniCar_> velis, Mmike , mog'o bi i ja biti manje lijen, rucno napuniti tagove za te nepronadjene, pa uploaddat' :) 
<Mmike> pa ne 
<Mmike> kaj ces uploadat ak je live set neki
<Mmike> ne vidim smisoa :)
<Mmike> smisao!
<BotaniCar_> Kak i zakaj ne ? I adlje te zanima di je set bio , jel' mozda imao neki featuring u njemu, tra, bla
<BotaniCar_> I,velim, nije samo za setove, ima ploca koje nije nasao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://direktno.hr/en/2014/direkt/39072/Otkrivamo-Bojan-Glava%C5%A1evi%C4%87-dr%C5%BEavna-sredstva-koristio-u-privatne-svrhe.htm
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> direktno :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj se prestani sramotit, dobro da telegram nisi spomenuo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: da, al' taj set je snimio tko - kako? Ono, to je manje-vise home made stvar. Nema smisla to uploadati.
<Mmike> SilverSpace: za ploce ce ti nac ak imas filename ili nekaj napisano - ne slusaju ti muziku pa da prepoznaju stvari (k'o soundhound, recimo)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: http://www.xdlab.ru/en/ Tagscaner
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali tko još troši MP3 s današnjim cijenama diskova?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha da nema veze kaj je mali lopov
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ne neg ima veze odakle ti informacija - tima vjerujem manje neg windowsima
<Mmike> daj nadji nest relevantno, pa onda kenjaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj relativno ? kad je mali u sdpu i nemres mu nis
<Mmike> lol te lol :)
<Mmike> k'o sto linicu nisu mogli nist, npr? :)
<Mmike> ili onoj merzelici? :)
<SilverSpace> tebi smjesno kaj je iso na sluzbeni put u norvesku autom?
<VjetarSaSunca> daj molim te SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> jebu bandica kaj je dao auto sluzbeni za bolesnu zenu
<VjetarSaSunca> a kaj je s Pusićkinim avionom?
<VjetarSaSunca> Bandić je pijan pobjeao s mjesta nesreće
<VjetarSaSunca> To je kraj političke karijere u normalim demokracijama
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zakaj bi bilo smijesno? isao autom, zakaj nebi isao autom?
<Mmike> i ja bih isao autom da mi netko plati
<Mmike> jeftinije je nego avionom
<SilverSpace> je i treba ga vec davno izbacit iz politike
<Mmike> osim toga tamo pise da je 80k kuna potroseno na sluzbneni put
<VjetarSaSunca> I onda je prodavao maglu o "spreju protiv grlobolje s alkoholom"
<Mmike> di je ukljucen i smjestaj
<Mmike> a ovi debili tvrde da bi 'avionom bilo jeftinije'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kenjaj iso je na privatni put devet dana na racun tebe 
<Mmike> cijeli taj clanak je totalno sranje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da sad je sranje
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ima toga more, ljetovanje za 7 kn?
<Mmike> pa sranje je, jebote, daj procitaj
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: pa da to i kazem 
<VjetarSaSunca> i? Nikom ništa
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ovisi tko je tkome stao na prst
<VjetarSaSunca> zato što nam godinama kroz medije mažu oči nebitnim informacijama
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ili stavio prst u pak :)
<SilverSpace> umrezena mafija
<SilverSpace> i mos se jebat
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> izmisljas :)
<Mmike> daj nadji nesh konkretno pa seri
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/eu-nije-demokratskio-nasoj-sudbini-odlucuju-cinovnici-koji-ne-odgovaraju-nikome/1519880/
<Mmike> recimo, ovo za bandica je totalno konkretno :)
<SilverSpace> vidi ovog jedan od najbogatijih bi sad bio predstavnik siromasnih?  
<SilverSpace> koje licemjerje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj za glavasevica nije? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, jer ti je izvor direktno.hr, izmisljavacki huskacki portal
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj nemoj srat budi objektivan koristio je drzavne novce za privatni izlet i jos si stavio i tule na svoj privatni auto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj mi pokazi di je to prenio netko tko nije direktno.hr ?
<Mmike> ono, makar jutarnji?
<Mmike> ne velim da je on cvijece, velim da ti je izvor informacije totalno u kurcu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je istina direktno je sranje ali papiri nisu 
<SilverSpace> u jutarnjem nemres naci kad su umrezeni 
<ivoks> bas sam jucer komentirao
<ivoks> kad god se vratim iz njemacke cetvrtkom
<ivoks> bas mi pozli kad vidim nase novine
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<ivoks> cime se oni bave i koliko nisko idu, to je strasno
<ivoks> pa hajka na ljude, to nije vidjeno od gulaga
<SilverSpace> istina 
<ivoks> bez obzira koju opciju preferiras, ne mozes ovo ne vidjeti
<ivoks> oni imaju cilj, al bas cilj, ocrniti koga god stignu
<ivoks> i nikad samo cinjenice, uvijek interpretacije
<ivoks> Mmike: znas da je cripto u zagrebu?
<ivoks> Mmike: mogao bi navratiti pozdraviti covjeka :)
<SilverSpace> pa i kad imas cinjenice mozes se jebat kad nemozes u medije
<Mmike> ivoks: ne
<Mmike> ivoks: mogao bi da mi je netko rekao
<Mmike> ivoks: de je, kod tebe nekud? :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kakve fakin cinjenice, daj pogle o cem taj direktno.hr pise, jebote :) To k'o da ja na microsoft.com procitam da je Ubuntu u kurcu i dodjem tu i kazem 'aha!? Sta sad?!'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: odrasti, isusa mu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sad cemo do ureda
<ivoks> Mmike: tu je od petka, al imali smo posla u varazdinu, pa nismo ni posteno izasli u grad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti vec jednom idi okulisti 
<Mmike> ivoks: aj se javite kad cete ic jest nekud ili nest - ja imam doktore danas i sutra al' sam predvecer pretezito slobodan (danas nemrem, u 18:30 imam pregled a nakon toga cu bit za krevet vjerojatno)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: reko ti ja vise puta, ukljuci mozak, ne budi debil :) znam da nisi
<SilverSpace> mali smrad je lopov isto kao i matic ratni profiter
<SilverSpace> to kaj ti neces vidjeti jebga :)
<ivoks> Mmike: necemo danas nista stici
<ivoks> Mmike: danas on vec ide za njemacku
<ivoks> a ja cu sutra
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj svercas izbjeglice :)
<ivoks> on that note... idem ga pokupiti iz hotela
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mogao bi on mene prosvercati u europu
<ivoks> on je gradjanin schengena
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' ti ides u orlande slijedeci tjedan?
<Mmike> ivoks: pa jel' idete sad jest nekud, doletim ja sad di treba? 
<Mmike> mislim, vidjet cu ga za 10 dana :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: hocu ja to vidjeti, al' daj mi pokazi - nemoj izmisljat i srat.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj tebi nisu dovoljni sluzbeni papiri ? 
<SilverSpace> kakav je to hotel u kojem se nocenje placa 2500kuna
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj si ti slijep ili neznas citat? Kaj je tamo sporno? Da je isao na sluzbeni put koji kosta 70k kuna? Pa znas ti koliko kosta moj sluzbeni put na koji sad idem? Imas uopce predodjbu o tome koliko hoteli dodju i tak to?
<Mmike> Da, laprtdator :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav je to sluzbeni put u norvesku?
<Mmike> kajjaznam kakav :)
<Mmike> kaj, pravi Hrvat nema kaj ic u .no putovat? :D
<SilverSpace> ak imas obaviti kaj odes avionom i obavis 
<Mmike> znas ti da piva u birtiji u norveskoj dodje oko 300 kuna? :)
<Mmike> dakako, ima i birtija i za 100 kuna
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> laprdas
<SilverSpace> devet dana putovanja? daj molim te
<Mmike> SilverSpace: informiraj se, pa onda kenjaj
<SilverSpace> izmisljeni put
<Mmike> ovak sam smijesan ispadas
<Mmike> hahah, izmisljen :)
<SilverSpace> smjesan si 
<SilverSpace> mali je kreten 
<SilverSpace> ne debil nego bas kreten 
<Mmike> kak sam smijesan?
<Mmike> ti nemas pojma o cem pricas
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> netko ti je stavio pod nos nesto, a ti k'o ovca za time
<Mmike> bez da kuzis o cem pricas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti samo ne vidis dobro 
<Mmike> ma vidim ja da si ti totalno nebitan za ovakve raspre
<Mmike> 'kaj tko ima na sluzbeni u norvesku' :)
<SilverSpace> pa da naravno 
<Mmike> 'ak i ima, kaj ima 9 dana ic' :)
<SilverSpace> cista pljacka 
<Mmike> pa lol, SilverSpace  :) Naravno da ima, ja, eto, sad idem na sluzbeni od 10 dana u ameriku :) Jel' i to lol? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ides ali ne drzavnim novcem 
<SilverSpace> na racun ministrarstva
<Mmike> zato nam je drzava u banani, jer debilceki k'o ti smiju glasat - i onda glasaju za HDZ i eto di smo sad
<Mmike> pa isao je POSLOM, konju
<Mmike> nije isao drkat kurac gore, koliko god da se tvoj ljubljeni direktno.hr to tako trudi pokazati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebgi ti glasao za krive :)
<Mmike> jer ga itko pitao 'zakaj je isao gore, kaj je radio, s kim se druzio'? Nije, jer bi dobili pravi odgovor pa vise nebi bila vijest.
<Mmike> ovak je bolje, jer silverspaceovi onda imaju koga krivit za 'sranja'
 * Mmike odustaje :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sanadera tuze za 16 miliona koji mu nisu ni dokazani a milanovicevom bretu duplo bi oprostili da nije doslo do promjene vlasti i to ti je smjesno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa jesi vidop njegovo izvjesce o devet dana putovanja stane u SMS
<SilverSpace> pametnom dosta
<SilverSpace> nije to tak crno bijelo kak ti to gledas
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi to na direktno.hr citao? :)
 * Mmike je otpustio jednog klijenta
<Mmike> NO MORE OPENERP
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne jutarnji :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ooo, daj da vidim, to je onda relevantnije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> inace, milanovicev brat ljetuje blizu mojih staraca, pa znam iz prve ruke da je lik kreten :) nemam pojma dal' je lopina, al' nebi cudilo :)
<BotaniCar_> Mike ne dijeli otkaze kolegama nego klijentima ! Socijalizam do NjuJorka !
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/poslovni-krah-brata-bivseg-premijera-kresimir-milanovic-moli---oprostite-nam-15-milijuna-kuna-duga--/1520423/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: da, lik ne zeli, i sad brijem da cu morat na sud
<Mmike> 30 dana je proslo, ovaj ne zeli raskinut ugovor
<Mmike> a sto je najbolje u ugovoru nema nist :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ae, debil
<Mmike> probo dabogda i on i ona crkotina prepotentna
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, brijem da su f.lux i ini kurac. Sve je kurac ako nije embedano na nivou hardvera, kao onaj senzor u televizorima. 
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro BotaniCar_ 
<VjetarSaSunca> prisralo mi se od ove vaše jeftine politike SilverSpace Mmike 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: flux / redshift i kad gleda samo izlaz i zalaz sunca je grozno koristan 
<Mmike> jelly: BotaniCar_ nemam pojma... j asam ujucer imao to i nekak nisam siguran da mi je jako pasalo
<Mmike> probat cu danas opet, pa cemo vidjet, vjerujem da treba navikavanja
<Mmike> kolega pornjavator je to imao stalno, sjecam se predvecer da mu je monitor uvijek bio zagasitonarancastocrvenkast
<jelly> koristim zadnjih 2-3 godine
<Mmike> jelly: koji? zadovoljan si? ak je redshift, koje opcije?
<hrvojem> koristim f.lux zadnjih godinu-dvije
<hrvojem> jedino nije bas zgodan ako ne radis u normalna vremena
<Mmike> hrvojem: apt-get sta za staj flux?
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<Mmike> eto, sad i ja imam fluxgui
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<BotaniCar_> jutro VjetarSaSunca !
<VjetarSaSunca> oj
<VjetarSaSunca> Pitao si za crtiće BotaniCar_ 
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: nije to jeftina politika :)
<BotaniCar_> uvijek pitam za crtice 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, to je jeftina politika, jedino kaj ( na zalost) nije ni vasa ni moja :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: koliko stotina GB ti treba za prvu ruku?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ak ukrades deset jaja u konzumu onda si lopova ali ak ukrades vagon onda si partner :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: nešto slična sam napisao u komentaru posta Saše Cvetojevića na FB
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, ne znam, poskidao sam vise manje sve kaj je sinkano s onog hr portala za koji si mi pribavio login. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: warezhr?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: nazalost svih nas kaj uvijek najebu mali ljudi 
<SilverSpace> nazalost i kaj kod nas nema puno ljudi kaj razmisljaju nego su u nekoj sabloni nekoj opciji pripadaju 
<SilverSpace> nazalost
<VjetarSaSunca> ha SilverSpace 
<VjetarSaSunca> ak nisi u šabloni onda si "čudan"
<SilverSpace> istina
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, torrenthr
<BotaniCar_> #onokad se isdes saliti s direktoricom, a ona krivo shvati. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: više se i ne sjećam da sam ti za to pribavio login :)
<BotaniCar_> Nekaj trkeljamo o google analyticsima, i velim kak cu slozit bota koji ce napumpati da mi na knowledgebase dolazi svakih sat vremena po 500 ljudi, a onda dolazim po povisicu. 
<BotaniCar_> A ona veli "moze".
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: a ti isto ne znaš da je šutnja zlato? ;)
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, pa, primjeti kraj recenice, "onda dolazim po povisicu" :)
 * BotaniCar_ baca etiku i moral kroz prozor
<VjetarSaSunca> ha, 100kn je100kn
<BotaniCar_> ***erotiku i moral :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> samo ti spominji bacanje erotike i morala u kontekstu s Å¡eficom, bude te stigla kazna kad tad :P
<VjetarSaSunca> "IRC kanali imaju uši" BotaniCar_ :)
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, da sad napisem da sam se shalio, ili to kazem na sudu ? 
<BotaniCar_> "Stručnjaci upozoravaju: Žene bez seksa nisu normalne" , pa kaze "istraživanje koje je sprovela stranica Family Circle otkrila je kako 32 odsto žena, odnosno majki nema seksualne odnose po nekoliko godina. "
<VjetarSaSunca> Ne znam jel bi to pomoglo
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: lako za suca, razmišljaj o toj izjavi u ušima šefice ili vlastite žene :)
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, ionak bi svak normalan pomislio da sam se htio  referencirati na njenu kcer :) Ta, mladja je :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahha, što mlađe to slađe :p
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, a ono, dok imam za alimentaciju , mogu lajat' :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: nemreš ti imat toliko novaca, koliko ti zajeban sudac na raspravi za alimentaciju može odrapit :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Izaći ili ne izaći van po ovom vremenu?
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ocu ja crtice!
<Mmike> idemo i na cevape kad razmjenjujemo, jelda? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahahahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> Naravno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Samo reci ženi da ide taksijem :p
 * Mmike ima jos ravno 36 rata za otplatit stan!
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/na-granici-kod-metkovica-uhicen-crnogorac-s-22-kilograma-marihuane-1060317
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: reci mi da je to 36 rata za previjalicu za dijete, ne za stan :) Ce svisnem od ljubomora :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Šta je "odlučila" mečka Gordana: Zimi nije kraj?
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: za stan, za stan! :) jos 3 godine i svaki sam mjesec bogatiji za 4k kuna :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nene, ovaj put ja idem uberom :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ahahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> btw BotaniCar_ kaj mali sad gleda uopće, koja je faza?
<Mmike> jel' tko probao/koristi/cuo-za terrkom?
<Mmike> terrakom
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, pokusavamo gledati Start Wars: Clone wars, ali me grlo boli kad moram prepricavati cijeli crtic :) Inace TraktorToma i to :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, kaj mijenjas ISPa opet ? Cuo sam za njih, ali nish konkretno, ni lose ni dobro 
<BotaniCar_> Hmm, pa radi se od doma, valja kavu skuvat' i popit' na terasi 
 * BotaniCar_ tek sad pogledao kroz prozor, zajebi terasu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ocu optiku
<Mmike> ne mora biti FTTH al bar FTTB ili kak se vec zove
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, i ja :( popizdit cu, zena nasla izvor turskih serija u HDu, namam bandwitha ni za irc
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: a štrumfovi film, novi spužvabob film, to ništa?
<BotaniCar_> jedno gleda, drugo baferira, brijem da si krisom pusta po dvije ( PiP )
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, oodradili 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: uvrnuto, obrnuto?
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, kaj je uvrnuto ? 
<BotaniCar_> Sorry, telefoni zvone, nisam pribran 
<VjetarSaSunca> tak se zove film, ne znam naslov originala
<VjetarSaSunca> izgleda da je ovdje kiša malo stala
<VjetarSaSunca> možda ipak izađem van
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, brijem da bi ja malo manje trebao biti lijeno pseto , i a bi trebao azuriati WhereIsIt , pa catalogue fajle da razmjenjujemo :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: dir /S > Crtani.txt :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jebote već je podne
<BotaniCar_> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12717170_1122889494408097_2646447416408078963_n.jpg?oh=adcbbeea516d19d02c2a3d3d3f7aed33&oe=575F91E6
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, bla.txt nemres po metatagovima pretrazivat' :) 
<BotaniCar_> al' , generalno, imas pravo :) 
<jelly> Mmike: i jedan i drugi, trenutno je redshift jer ga ima u distri
<jelly> Mmike: a opcije ovise o tome kak tebi pase tak da...
<jelly> to sto meni pase na monitoru koji imam i osvjetljenju koje imam ne mora tebi pasat
<BotaniCar_> jelly, al, sve te djidje se oslanjaju ili na tvoj preset i/ili na neki set vanjskih uvijeta (izlazak/zalazak suca i to). Ako je dan sao malo suncaniji/mracniji, preset je zakurac, ne ? Kak cesto povlace podatke iz vanjskih baza i na kaj se uopce oslanjaju takve aplikacije ? 
<BotaniCar_> "zalazak suca" , nova pravosudna drama 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kakve vanjske baze, kakvi barkaci
<jelly> bakrači
<BotaniCar_> bakljari
<jelly> i takav preset je puno bolji nego niš
<BotaniCar_> jelly, pa od nekam mora povuc "danas sunce izlazi u X i bit ce Y sjajno" ,ne ? 
<jelly> kad izlazi i zalazi ovisi uglavnom o zemljopisnoj širini i dužini
<jelly> osim ak si ispod brda
<jelly> a sjajnost je nebitna, bitno da reže plavo svjetlo navečer
<hrvojem> jelly tebi youtube video nekad ima artefakte kad gledas kasnije oko 21-22h?
<hrvojem> u biti bijeli dijelovi izgledaju kao premazani 
<jelly> hrvojem: nisam primijetio
<hrvojem> ne skuzi se ako je neka prezentacija, ali skuzim kad je malo dinamicniji video
<jelly> youtube rijetko gledam, samo pustim da svira
<BotaniCar_> 16GB DDR3 u 2 keksa za 600kn je ok cijena ( http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/komponente/memorije/ddr3-1600/king-v1600n11k2-16/ ) ?
<jelly> di?!
<jelly> aha
<jelly> postajem Mmike-level čitatelj
<jelly> ček, to je prekoputa HT zgrade
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kupi i meni par :-)
<jelly> nadam se da će radit u desktopu sa starim H55 chipsetom
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: skroz ok cijena
<Mmike> jelly: :P
<obrut> mnogo dobra cijena...
<jelly> hm, možda će stvarno i radi, ova nova radi na 1.5V a moja ploča baš ima limit do 1.5
<jelly> samo ko će do rudeša dojebat
<jelly> problem riješen: 585kn u Protisu http://protis.hr/products/details/memorija-kingston-ddr3-1600mhz-16gb-2x-8gb-kvr16n11k216/58524
<jelly> ^_^
<jelly> bio sam "unix specialist" sad sam opet pisljivi "linux system administrator"
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, kaj mi se dogadja s "ERROR :: System.IO.IOException - Unable to read data from the transport connection: A blocking operation was interrupted by a call to WSACancelBlockingCall.." :) To je neki dotNetKurac 100 %
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, Jos ce ispasti da sam si ga sam enforsao :) 
<jelly> jel 16.04 lts installer izasao u beta obliku ili nije jos?
<CrazyLemon> ne jos
<CrazyLemon> za koji tjedan, dva
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pojam nemam, čini mi se da sam jednom imao ali nisam siguran
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon BotaniCar_ 
<SilverSpace> ovaj most umjesto da vlada oni su opozicija :) koji kreteni
<rut> dd
<rut> opet mrtvilo
<SilverSpace> TWD danas u 22h nastavak sezone
<vileni> SilverSpace: sta nije jucer bio?
<Hrki> bok
<vileni> wtf, hocu 4x ovih kingstona
<Hrki> tu sam kod frenda masina mu se zove davor@ibm-thinkpad kako da promjenim ovo zadnje
<Hrki> taj thinkpad ?
<Hrki> i kako da u ovom unity-u izlistam sve aplikacije ??
<vileni> Hrki: vi /etc/hostname
<Mmike> btc-qt JOS nije syncao blockchain
<Hrki> thx vileni
<Hrki> jel postoji chrome za ubuntu ??
<Hrki> koji je najaci preglednik ?
<ivoks> jebte kakav tjedan
<ivoks> kakav dan
<ivoks> riknut cu
<SilverSpace> vileni: je bio je ali danas je na fox u 22h
 * Mmike ima tlakomjer pristekan na sebe
<Mmike> skoro pa sam k'o barun Harkonen :0
<jelly> imas holter?
<Mmike> holter
<Mmike> propizdit cu s tim do jutra
<jelly> nemoj, jer ces ga morat nosit jos jednom ko kolega
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-16
<SilverSpace> dan
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kaj, dao si se navuć na holter :)
<VjetarSaSunca> kako je prošlo?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa eto, jos ga holteriram :)
<Mmike> nisam spavao bas, govno se svakih pol sata pali
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: znam ja kako je to, bio je kolega u INI na poslu s time jer je dobio 24h sranja
<VjetarSaSunca> mene nisu uspjeli navući da to odjenem
<Mmike> ne kuzim di je bed :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pre debela ti nadlaktica? :D
<dodobas> F3
<jelly> utro
<Mmike> kenny08: jel' se to meni cini ili si ti nabacio koju kilicu? :)
<kenny08> ma kakvi... mozda je do brade :P
<Mmike> :) :)
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> jebo zivotarennje
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pitat ću te za nadlakticu kad ćeš kupovati tlakomjer :>
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ne kuzim?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj?! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> za početak ovako Mmike: jel imaš tlakomjer ? :)
<obrut> sto ima neko tko nema tlakomjer ?!?
<VjetarSaSunca> ajme obrut 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: naravno, imam cak dva! :)
<Mmike> onaj za zapesce koji je pimplav i osjetljiv i treba bas paazit
<Mmike> i onaj za nadlakticu
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: jel ijedan od ta da marke Omron?
<Mmike> koji je manje-vise fire and forget
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: yup, ovaj nadlakticasti
<VjetarSaSunca> ovaj za zapešće slobodno baci
<Mmike> a ono, da
<Mmike> mislim, ok je
<Mmike> al' jako je bitno di ti je ruka
<Mmike> kad lezim onda je lakse puno :)
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca :)
<Mmike> bio je 200 kuna, akcija neka, pa sam uzeo... iako nisam trebao
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma objašnjavao mi je specijalist od pojerenja te priče s zglobnim tlakomjerima
<VjetarSaSunca> povjerenja*
<VjetarSaSunca> to je gola kita, niš nemreš s time ozbiljno
<VjetarSaSunca> Uglavnom, samo Omron
<Mmike> mozes
<Mmike> samo sto je tesko
<Mmike> i u principu ti vele da to ne koristis
<VjetarSaSunca> ma možeš kitu, imam jedan u ladici
<Mmike> jer, pokazat ce ti on da ti je tlak skocio na 180, al' neznas jel' 160, 180 ili 200 :)
<Mmike> al' nije 100! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i trebao bih ga vratiti Trečiću
<Mmike> slicno je i kad ti pokaze 110 :) znas da je od 100-120 negdje :)
<Mmike> Robertu? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :D da
<VjetarSaSunca> On mi je to posudio, prije dosta godina
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ja sam usporedjivao sa ovim nadlakticarnim i ok mi rezultate daje, samo mi mora zapesce biti u visini srca, ak je malo dolje pokazuje visi tlak, ak je malo gore pokazuje nizi
<Mmike> ides, robert trecic :0
<Mmike> di je taj lik :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: znas da sam ja dugo vremena mislio da je kkos u biti - trecic ? :))))))))
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ha, trele i ja se nismo čuli jedno godinu dana, valjda je na istom mjestu kao i do sad. S&T, doma kod staraca u Travnom
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: jebote hereze!
<VjetarSaSunca> njih dvojica nisu pričali (i ne pričaju više) od kad se razletilo poslovno cartstvo kkos/rtrecic
<Mmike> bem ti 
<Mmike> nemrem opce tipkat lijevom rukom kak spada :(
<VjetarSaSunca> hihihi
<VjetarSaSunca> pa ti nosi holter
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> 24 sata samo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zivot nam se svodi na zderanje i sranje :)
<VjetarSaSunca> da ti vele oni što i sam znaš
<VjetarSaSunca> da ti je tlak sjeban
<Mmike> SilverSpace: povremeni sex i tako neko uzbudjenje uz to :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ili da nije :) vidjet cemo :)
<Mmike> ekg mi je odlican, uz srca predobar
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ma kitu oni znaju s tim tlakom
<Mmike> a znaju vise od mene :0
<VjetarSaSunca> meni su htjeli dodati betablokatore na svu terapiju kao "da sam malo ustabili taj visoki puls"
<VjetarSaSunca> pa kad sam im rekao da od te kombinacije zaspim u stolici i ne znam kad sam zaspao, su to maknuli
<VjetarSaSunca> stari smo, jebiga
<SilverSpace> Kažu premalo žena u saboru? Ali pichkica ima i previše.
<VjetarSaSunca> Znaš kaj SilverSpace, ja bi tebe volio vidjeti da se koprcaš s tim idiotima u visokoj politici
<VjetarSaSunca> uopće ne bi više ovak srao, bio bi manji od makova zrna
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: mene bi bar jednom na dan izbacili iz sabora :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ma ne bi
<VjetarSaSunca> Ak nisu izbacili Rojsa, ne bi ni tebe
<SilverSpace> lol rojs je mala beba za mene :)
<SilverSpace> nazalost kod nas se vodi politika podilazenja i to sve zbog mira u kuci 
<SilverSpace> dogovorna politika 
<SilverSpace> ne dijaj ti mene pa necu ja ni tebe
<Mmike> ne
<VjetarSaSunca> upravo tako
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nije istina
<VjetarSaSunca> dobio bi opomenu predsjdnika
<Mmike> kod nas ti se vodi 'fotelja i fejsbuk'
<Mmike> mozda 'fortelja i irc'
<VjetarSaSunca> oduzeli bi ti "riječ" 
<Mmike> a nema 'digni dupe'
<Mmike> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ali te nitko ne bi izbacio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj da facebuk politika je vrh vrhova :)
<VjetarSaSunca> vratimo se mi veselijim temama
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: imaš li 3D TV?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: tak je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: e da taj 3d tv cemu sluzi uopce
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: guba je to
<SilverSpace> gledao kod frenda i ne kuzim 
<VjetarSaSunca> pogotovo ako je (a na mom jest) kvalitetno izvedena emulacija 2d -> 3d
<VjetarSaSunca> pa gledaš recimo Dnevnik 2 u 3D :D
<SilverSpace> meni se od toga vrti u glavi 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nop
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: furam ocale i onda nemrem one 3d ocale namjestit kak spada i onda mi je muka od toga
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pitam jer imam jedno 45+ GB 3D hrSinhro crtića :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> jbg, nismo jos tliko napredni
<SilverSpace> https://vimeo.com/119123930
<Mmike> imamo braviju staru jedno 8 godina, lcd, jel
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: meni te 3D očalice nisu problem
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile 
<SilverSpace> kaj da ove sretnes negdje u sumi :)
<dodobas> all talk no work makes Jack a dull boy ..
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/dobio-crveni-karton-izvadio-je-pistolj-ubio-suca-i-ranio-igraca-461355
<jelly> igrao u napadu?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: LOL
<BotaniCar> jutro, momci
<BotaniCar> kaj, cijela ruska drzavna uprava prelazi na centos ? :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOeHH1e_jDk
<datase> YouTube: Tajči - Smokvica - 1991- High Quality HD.mp4 - 0:04:32 - 203861 views - 401 likes / 31 dislikes
<jelly> http://giphy.com/gifs/slow-motion-mo-slo-ZeZUGe6JcbS3C 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj sta di tko?
<jelly> iz nekog razloga mi taj gif nije ugodan
<Mmike> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Releases-Signed-Blobs
<Mmike> oho!
<BotaniCar> jelly: uff ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako se dobro sjecam, Putin je tamo negdje 2010 potpisao inicijativu za migraciju na opensos. Danas sam naletio na  http://fossbytes.com/russia-is-planning-to-move-all-computers-to-linux-operating-system/
<Mmike> The government has justified this decision by stating that American technology companies like Google and Microsoft need to pay more taxes.
<Mmike> kaj?
<jelly> valjda su zakljucili da RH placa dovoljno poreza
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: iskljucit ce i interner rusi od ostatka svijeta :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo motive , bitno da se nekaj desava ! :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: super, tetosimo tu mrezu vec desetljecima, sad su svi poceli dizati zidove oko svog prculjka te mreze .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jos mi se iz glave ne izvlaci macola, koliko nam vremena treba da odemo tamo ubit' neko jagnje ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je prirodni sljed :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se rodi mora i umrijeti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bas, u skladu s ljudskom prirodom :) Gle, livada, idem dic' zid oko nje :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa kaj bi ti na moju livadu tjerao pajceke e pa nemere susjed
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> dd
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/mercedesov-w07-ce-imati-tri-ispusne-cijevi-audio/
<SilverSpace> rut: ke :) os nas dd :
<rut> dobar dan
<rut> al mogu ja biti i nekulturan ..
<SilverSpace> pardon onda :)
<rut> najmanji problem :)
<rut> nist nist
<SilverSpace> jebo f1 ovo jos uvijek dobro ne zvuci
<SilverSpace> moj hard disk ima bolji zvuk
<Mmike> grafit nije otrovan, jelda?
<Mmike> to je u biti ugljik vulgaris
<BotaniCar> bok rutino
<mirozg> ke opet struje nestalo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sumnjam da se tak' lakomozes otrovati bilo TOZ olovkama , bilo dijamantima 
<mirozg> ili bojom sa zida :)
<BotaniCar> kaj, u kreču ima grafita ? 
<mirozg> BotaniCar: grafit"" na zidu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: se ti sjecas kaj je trebalo muninu dodati da ne prijavljuje "Junk printed to stderr" greske ? U /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node sam dodao ponesto i/ili sve od sljedeceg, baz uspjeha: [postgres_*] user postgres env.PGUSER postgres env.PGHOST /var/run/postgresql env.PGPORT 5432 env.PGGROUP postgres
<mirozg> BotaniCar: cisto sumnjam da su grafiti neotrovni ako nisu u cistom obliku
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  11:56:14 up 7 days,  4:18,  2 users,  load average: 0.30, 0.45, 0.34
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naravno, problem je na relaciji munin<>postgres :) 
<Mmike> mirozg: daj si popravi internet :)
<mirozg> Mmike: kaj bi si popravio 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisi definirao necisti ugljik, iznio sam misljenje za cisti 
<mirozg> vis da radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne kuzim ovo za munin, di to kad kaj prijavljuje?>
<SilverSpace> eto opet sam tu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prijavljuje kad mu velim munin-configure --suggest , oznaci mi postgresove senzore kao viable ( yes) ,a li ne vidi baze koje postgres nosi 
<BotaniCar> i baci gresku koju sam dao 
<BotaniCar> na drugom istovjetnom serveru ( kloniran VM ) mi nakon unosa koje sam napisao iznad prestane bacat' gresku ... 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj jebomepasni ono gore, nejasno mi je ovak
<BotaniCar> sec
<BotaniCar> s/sec/min/ :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<BotaniCar> trebam i pg_hba pejstat ? rekao sam mu da 127.0.0.1 i vlastiti vanjski ip budu "trust"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo ti je dosta:
<Mmike> [postgres_*]
<Mmike> user postgres
<Mmike> env.PGUSER postgres
<Mmike> env.PGPORT 5432
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' to postgres na trustyju?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: centos 7
<Mmike> BotaniCar: clueless
<BotaniCar> thx
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trusty ima nekaj specificno , mozda i za mene vrijedi 
<BotaniCar> fali mi upitnik ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/biznis-tech/u-angoli-je-pronaden-jedan-od-najvecih-dijamanata-ikad-ima-404-karata-i-promjer-od-7-centimetara/
<SilverSpace> jel ovaj otrovan
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi nalaznik mogao imati trovanje olovom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od kuda tvoje macke piju vodu ? iz zdjelice ili iz pipe
<Mmike> SilverSpace: oboje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znam da neke nece uopce piti iz zdjelice
<Mmike> mahe :0
<rut> sto munjiras muffin 
<SilverSpace> opet kisa
<SilverSpace> moram van na kisu
<BotaniCar> rut: nekaj me munin jebucka 
<BotaniCar> nece s postgresom pricat' 
<rut> pa nemora .. kaj se zalostis
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/12694628_10153930584095786_6711891217035027329_o.jpg
<BotaniCar> vidi se da imas posla na poslu Mmike , slika je stara tjedan dana :)
<BotaniCar> kaj trosite umjesto webalizra ? 
<Mmike> poludit cu s ovim na ruci
<Mmike> casna rijec
<Mmike> po-lupdi
<BotaniCar> kaj imas na ruci ? 
<ivoks> lisice
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa to dame nose oko vrata ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, jso se nisam u HDZ uclanio
<jelly> BotaniCar: bacio se u bildere, pumpa misice svakih pola sata
<jelly> i kad spava i kad je..de
<BotaniCar> Dakle, najavim devovima da cu turit gugl analitikse u index, vrate mi nazad da ni slucajno, kaj ako strga servis :) 
<BotaniCar> Dze li ih narucitelj nadje :) 
<jelly> koji deblaneri
<jelly> BotaniCar: stavi https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_proxy_html.html ispred i rewriteaj tamo :-)
<jelly> servis nece ni znati :-)
<BotaniCar> ma, jebu zid, popizdit' cu pa cu analitikse turit' kao iframe :) 
<BotaniCar> mod proxy trosim da bi servis uopce mogao biti izlozen van :) Takva papazjanija da nista sto mogu umetnuti u taj kod nece strgati servis, stvar je robusna k'o Lada Niva :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel jos preferiras index? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: index?
<Mmike> aha, novine
<Mmike> pa, jedino to i jutarnji pogledam
<rut> dans opet pospani ..
<rut> pospani kanal
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj bi bio pospani :)
<SilverSpace> ode :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/tko-je-tajanstveni-stranac-u-dubrovackoj-bolnici---mi-zovemo-policiju--oni-ga-odvedu--a-on-se-vrati-/1521956/
<SilverSpace> strasno
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/964997096912929/videos/996353620443943/
<jelly> https://streamable.com/k0gb (zvuk :-()
<jelly> SilverSpace: momcilo nemre ni prvi nivo proc
<SilverSpace> jelly: sjebase ga vustase :)
<dodobas> oho, jos malo pa cemo na tarmak-2 :)
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> o hbogner 
<dodobas> ha, nigdje ...
<hbogner> o dodobas 
<Mmike> gle ih
<Mmike> bratja :)
<hbogner> a vidi njega sto se javlja, nezna nas razlikovat :D
<obrut> ovo djubre od ubuntua uporno pokusava na internet prilikom instalacije iako mu je disejblana opcija da napravi upgrade za vrijeme instalacije.. i traje faking vjecno
<dodobas> obrut: dvije rijeci ...
<dodobas> FEDORA !
<hbogner_> obrut, ma stavi win10, znas da onda vise neces morati brinuti oko toga jer ce stalno bit upaljeno :D
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: baš je SilverSpace neki dan pizdio kak je Windows gowno jer sam poteže update drivera pa se slomi nakon instalacije
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-17
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: ma sve je govno, i windowsi i linux... iako, s windowsima nemam bas iskustva
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: moja iskustva su ako linux, onda Debian
<dodobas> F1
<obrut> dodobas: trebas pomoc ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: samo ako si certificiran Microsoft KAM .... :P
<obrut> dodobas: hihi :) naso si pravog :)
<dodobas> i hocu on-site support, s tim da se inzenjer mora obuci 'Microsoft Clippy' 
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> +el tko uspio nagovoriti calendat app da mu proradi u owncloudu 8.2 ? 
<SilverSpace> jutrek
<jelly> heh, u saboru zena prica o tome da drzava mora koristiti otvoreni kod i otvorene standarde i izbjegne vendor lock-in
<dodobas> kad bi drzava imala para da plati otvoreni kod :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nema para? 
<SilverSpace> svi su oni na parama
<SilverSpace> alkoholnim
<jelly> nego svaka mala ustanova naruci rjesenje za sebe, i to rjesenje je izolirano i zatvoreno i svaka izmjena mora ici od istog vendora
<jelly> dakle para ima
<BotaniCar> para uvijek ima, AFAIK uredno nam uzimaju porez svaki mjesec, to je non-issue. Tko je kome dvorski dobavljac, to je problem. 
<Mmike> a tko ce kredite vratit?
<BotaniCar> https://www.androidpit.com/android-m-release-date-news-features-name#performance # "microSD cards can be formatted to a specific device – meaning they will be unusable elsewhere – and treated as another part of internal storage by the Android system." 
<BotaniCar> Woooo Woooo
<SilverSpace> jah
<Mmike> Pa
<Mmike> srca im
<Mmike> hecnerovskog
<Mmike> This ownCloud instance is currently in maintenance mode, which may take a while.
<Mmike> Nemres ti vjerovat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: polako tlak ce ti skociti :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj si ti reko, jel' oc8.2 kaj bolji?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nece, reko cika doktor da mi je tlak ok i da mi je srce zdravo i da je sve 5
<Mmike> krvna slika je pic-pic
<Mmike> tak da onaj tko prica da su ramsteci nezdravi - sere :)
<Mmike> jedino mi zuji u uhama
<Mmike> to cemo rijesiti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Po ludit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: isti kurac. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nije zuj u uhama uzrokovan niskom tlakom ? 
<BotaniCar> ( ili pljuskom ) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa valjda nije samo niskim tlakom
<dodobas> ha... LIMIT 1 .. ORDER BY xxx DESC, ako nema podataka... ode provjerit cijeli index... sto mu traje 1.3 sek 1.8mil redova ...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni zuji samo kad si spustim tlak jako 
<Mmike> meni zuji uvijek
<Mmike> sto znaci da nema veze s tlakom :)
<obrut> zna li tko kakvu opensource google-spreadsheet like aplikaciju koja bi se mogla instalirati na neki server, ili barem thepiratepad-like...
<obrut> dakle, da vise ljudi moze istovremeno pisati unutra...
<Mmike> obrut: ima ti owncloud to, koliko vidim, u novijim verzijama
<Mmike> imas i odoo, mislim da i on to ima
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/ovo-je-skoda-visions/875518.aspx
<SilverSpace> Å ofer Kvari Ovaj Dobar Auto 
<vileni> Mmike: sto te hecner muci?
<rut> jel tko vrtio rainloop .. http://www.rainloop.net/
<rut> iskustva ?
<Mmike> vileni: rebootaju kutije bez da ikom ista kazu :)
<Mmike> tj, kazu
<Mmike> al' pre kasno :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta kazu "rebootali smo vam stroj, hvala na povjerenju" ?
<vileni> nama na srecu nisu nijedan
<Mmike> vileni: ma ne, u 9:55 su poslai obavjest da imaju emergency ugrgent ovo ono, i rebootali u 10:30
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako je nesto emergency onda je 30 minuta ranija najava nevjerojatno rasposan vremenski prozor. 
<BotaniCar> *raskosan
<obrut> Mmike: znaci i tebi su :)
<BotaniCar> E,sad, pitanje je jesi li zbog toga probio SLA i kak ces ih penalizirati ako jesi :)
<obrut> nabijem ih... nek posalju mail prije, pa znaju moju adresu, znaju koje su moje virtualke i znaju na kojem hostu se vrti... jel tesko napisat skriptu ? :P
<Mmike> ma za 4 eura mjesecno jebo ih sla
<Mmike> al' kak linode moze najavit 2 sata unaprijed i onda pol sata unaprijed i onda te jos emajla sa 'E, SAD CEMO'
<Mmike> obrut: istina
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je jos jedan problem
<Mmike> vele, rebootat cemo VPS-MEGA-HOSTER-451
<Mmike> odi si u sucelje i vidi je'l imas kaj virtualki tamo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma, mislio sam na SLA koji ti pruzas korisnicima servisa koje drzis na 'ecneru 
<BotaniCar> Ja vas  dalje obojcu ne kuzim. Reboot koji mozes najaviti 2h ranije nije emergency. Ako je emergency onda hvalite svevisnjeg ako ste dobili i pol sata ranije najavu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je ok, nit mi tebe ne kuzimo :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> nemrem se ulogirat na kutiju
<Mmike> ssh timeouta
<BotaniCar> yum-cron na centosu 7 je daleko bolji nego ranije. Sad mogu reci da mi automaCki skine i azurira sve iz "security" repoa, a ostalo da samo skine i ceka mju odluku 
<Mmike> s konzole nemrem, upisem password i stoji
<Mmike> munini radi ok, 2-3 django servisa koja su gore rade ok, ono, nema delaya, nema niceg
<Mmike> munin pokazuje da je jedna CPU jezgra zakucana 100%
<Mmike> rebootam stroj, ista stvar
<Mmike> sve radi, osim sto sshjem nemrem gore
<BotaniCar> nish, trazi KVM, disejblo si si sshd i usput si sam sebe dodao u fail2ban listu nepozeljnih ;)
<Mmike> srecom nemam fail2ban
<Mmike> vps je, nemam kaj kvm trazit
<Mmike> imam konzolu
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> poriluk 
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> to mi tak dobro
<Mmike> a nisam jeo stoljece i pol!
<SilverSpace> lol zasto su iz htv_a otisli zuber i mila horvat :)
<SilverSpace> lazne dilpome 
<Mmike> mila horvat
<Mmike> pa kak su nju
<Mmike> pa ona je pravi nogometni strucnjak!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebi ga :) ima tu jos bez diploma a bili su urednici programa :)
<SilverSpace> lol nokia http://net.hr/cafe/fora-dana/najjaci-materijal-u-svemiru/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad je milu zaposlio mamic u nogometni savez kod sukera
<Mmike> super :)
<BotaniCar> plik plok
<BotaniCar> o, izbacilo me, a izgledalo je kao da sam tu 
<rut> muffin 
<Mmike> glupo vrijeme za otic doktoru
<Mmike> svi su tu
<SilverSpace> puko ko kokica
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prokazao-svoju-zenu-kao-porno-zvijezdu-da-bi-dobio-skrbnistvo/1522343/
<SilverSpace> eh ti informaticari
<Mmike> treba ic cesce doktoru
<Mmike> i slusat sto ljudi i kako ljudi pricaju
<Mmike> treba
<Mmike> osjecas se bolje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ima kakva forica da "createuser --interactive" trazi i password za korisnika kojeg kreiram ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pricamo o?
<BotaniCar> postgres 9.2 na centosu 7
<BotaniCar> nnapravi mi ih ovako: http://jebo.me/pas/9 , onda moram poslije jos bar 2 linije otkucat, jednu za password, jednu za grantove
<BotaniCar> ne tipka mi se :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi kod doktora radio u ovo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> mozes samo popusit neku gripu tam 
<BotaniCar> tak je SilverSpace , penzici moraju doktoru prije 8 i nakon 16, tak da ja i ovo malo dana kaj imam nakon posla - cekam ! :)
 * BotaniCar sve krivo shvati :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> jbg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hajde hajde necemo ti oprostit pola ako priznas :)
<Mmike> apt-get upgrade u chrootanom envu je bad thing
<SilverSpace> i ja bi trebao doktoru 
<SilverSpace> sve cekam da prode ova zima
<obrut> kakva zima ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: sezona gripe u regiji 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace si vec misli na komarce i zika virus
<SilverSpace> mislim da necu ove godine ici na dotrscinu biciklom 
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/ferarari-lusso/1522670/?artId=1522653&foto=1
<SilverSpace> jebeno izgleda
<in1t3r> o/ jelly-home 
<obrut> obozavam kad je konfiguracija softvera u biti perl skripta :P
<obrut> iako, ima i gorih stvari, znam neke koji su drzali sve korisnicke podatke u php skripti :P
<obrut> al taj je pobjego u ameriku :)
<jelly-home> hi...? :-)
<dodobas> ahh sjebo sam si commit ... pas masters ...
<jelly> zapravo...
<jelly-home> BotaniCar_: bit ce restart znc-a zbog zakrpi
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: isto
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ACK, thx
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imas update u PM
<jelly-home> stavio kinesku zarulju sa 60 smd ledica... svijetli ko 150W
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: 60W
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/diskovi-koji-podatke-pohranjuju--zauvijek/150626.aspx
<dodobas> ah konacko spojili internet u uredu ... 
<hbogner> o/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne, 60 ledica tipa 5730 ima, 12W
<jelly-home> sad dal je 12W ili vise tesko je reci, ak svaka trosi pol vata... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMD_LED_Module
<jelly-home> brijem da je 12W bullshit :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to je onda malo 
<jelly-home> nemam vatmetar
<SilverSpace> to svijetli na blizu super ali slabo ako je malo dalje od tebe
<jelly-home> stavio u plafonjeru
<jelly-home> mislim, sad sam 2 sata pod tim preslagivao robu u ormaru, obasjalo je 3x5 sobu vise nego 150cm prozor kad je dan
<jelly-home> morao sam je skinuti jer je prejako za spavacu
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da je onda 12W
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, disi kupjo?
<jelly-home> na internetu
<SilverSpace> jebo kinezi digli cijene DHT11 senzora
<SilverSpace> bilo je 10$ za deset komada 
<SilverSpace> sad je 17$
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://www.geekbuying.com/item/E27-220V-12W-1200LM-60LED-5730SDM-White-LED-Corn-Light-Bulb-Night-Light-Lamp-353680.html
<jelly-home> previse plavo, al ak ti ne smeta...
<Mmike> 6 USD?!
<jelly-home> ak je treses u ruci nes se klima unutra :-) ali radi
<SilverSpace> ja kupio citavi kolut nedavno od 5 metara ledica
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto je unutra trafo i ledice
<SilverSpace> bjelu finu svijetlost daje
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: tako nesto bi si stavio u kuhinju spod elementa, za pranje sudja
<Mmike> jelly-home, ocu rec da to nije puno
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije, ali... zadnji put kad sam kupio nes slicno trajale su 6-8 mjeseci, onda jedna ledica krepa i cijela zarulja presla u mod "suludo blinkanje"
<jelly-home> trebao sam kupit i $9 temp.controlled lemilicu da mogu od dvije lose zarulje opet napravit jednu dobru, ti surface mount elementi su tlaka
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koliko ti treba duzina 
<SilverSpace> tk i tak stojalo bude 
<jelly-home> pojma nemam :-)
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<SilverSpace> ak uzimas ne uzeti zuto svijetlo 
<jelly-home> mislim, imam dva i kusur metra elemenata ali ne znam koliko treba svjetla :-)
<SilverSpace> iritantno je bar meni 
<SilverSpace> bijelo je ok
<jelly-home> jel?
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce ti pod zutim sude izgledati zmazano i ako je oprano :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hbogner> ja sam uzimao e14 led zarulje za lustere
<hbogner> lampe stopne, kak se to vec zove
<hbogner> kad je koja stara crkla ubacio novu ledicu
<hbogner> ah koji genijalac je zakazao sastanak za 10 navecer, ah ti amerikanci i njihovo vrijeme
<dodobas> yutro...
<dodobas> hbogner: meni je sad u 21h.... i to mi je 5ti danas ... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: peti u 21H :)
<SilverSpace> koja luda serija :) ash vs evil dead
<jelly-home> napravili su seriju prema evil dead?!
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> loool, isti glavni glumac
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> kratke epizode da ti ne dosadi humor
<hbogner> dodobas, bitno da sastancimo :D
<hbogner> ovo mi draze od onog danas sto sam klikao po CAD-u 10 sati
<hbogner> fora : http://wttr.in/zagreb
<hbogner> curl http://wttr.in/zagreb
<jelly-home> misliš, wget -q -O- http://wttr.in/zagreb
<hbogner> kako god ti draze :D
<dodobas> done ... !g
<hbogner> "!g" ??
<dodobas> ma ... nisam k
<dodobas> ... nocas nist spavao ... 
<dodobas> tipkam random :)
<hbogner> dobar si onda
<hbogner> jeej, clan sam https://github.com/osmfoundation/ :D
<dodobas> https://github.com/orgs/osmfoundation/people ?
<hbogner> privat je sve
<hbogner> cwg
<hbogner> vidi sad
<dodobas> sutra cu :)
<dodobas> yutro ...
<hbogner> a daj sad da se opet stavim u private
<hbogner> gotov i ja, laku noc
<BotaniCar__> Kakav je ledicama operativni temperaturni raspon okoline ? Mogu u napu ? Kak dugo mogu u napi? :) 
<BotaniCar__> #zakajnespavam
<jelly> dok ne crknu, dohhh
<jelly> #isto
 * jelly &
<BotaniCar__> U biti brijem da im je svejedno, ako mogu biti u autima, na suncu .. 
<BotaniCar__> brijem da na ovim audijima z ledicama rasvjeta  stalno upaljen 
<BotaniCar__> odem spat o/
<Mmike> pih
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-18
<dodobas> F3
<vileni> juatr
<SilverSpace> pozdrav drustvo sad me nece biti neko vrijeme tu 
<Mmike> i fakat on ode :D
<vileni> Mmike: jesi probao ramstek u pivnici?
<Mmike> kojoj?
<vileni> zlatni medo ili kako vec
<vileni> na vukovarska/savska
<Mmike> vileni: jok
<Mmike> vileni: valja?
<jelly> nama se zlatni medo zamjerio 2-3 puta tak da iako je blizu vise ne idemo tamo ni za zivu
<jelly> glavu
<jelly> ak ste tu negdje probajte skocit u maredo grill u andrasecovoj
<Mmike> me danas mora nekud van ic jest
<Mmike> mama ne kuha :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa cini mi se solidan, i "samo" 70kn
<Mmike> triba provat, e
<Mmike> iako, strah me to tamo jest
<vileni> zasto
<Mmike> to je pivnica
<Mmike> ono, ramsteke bas ekipa i ne jede
<Mmike> pa mosh dobit pitaj boga kaj
<Mmike> al' mozdasam u krivu
<dodobas> Mmike: broj hitne je 112, ....
<vileni> Mmike: pa jucer sam bio tamo, puno je ljudi jelo opcenito
<vileni> vise nego sto ih je pilo
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> probat cemo!
<Mmike> vileni: tvoj ukus vrijedi slijediti :)
<dodobas> s obzirom da je vileni probao ramstek ,,, definitivno :)
<vileni> Mmike: jedino ne vjerujem da ces im uspjeti objasniti da zelis ramstek sirov :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> uspjeti cu, ne brini :D
<rut> dd
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj i tamo imaju potrebu od komada mesa napraviti zgoreni opanak ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: ma ne, ali Mmike ima posebne zahtjeve
<vileni> ako se ne odaziva na ime onda je prepeceno
<Mmike> neznalice 
<Mmike> a kao, mesojedi
<BotaniCar> Kak ja pisem dokumentaciju, u bilo kojoj normalnoj firmi mi ne bi dali da radim ikaj drugo :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: a pises jer nitko drugi ne zeli? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: pisem jer u vecini slucajeva ja krpam sranja, i svoja i tudja :) Pa mi je ovako mrvu lakse :)
 * BotaniCar usput napravio unit file za tomcat :) Zivio novi centos, sad i na njemu imam sysdreq
<rut> dodes odes .. 
<rut> stavis ga izvadis ga 
<jelly> patchiranje je bilo, treba restartat
<rut> jelly pa dajte vise sto ne nabavite posteni crm ?
<rut> treba mi 30sec da se ulogiram
<jelly> rut: ~2Mkn
<rut> toliko taj trenutni placen ?
<jelly> ne, toliko (bar) bi kostao novi
<rut> brb
<BotaniCar> kad necete sami odrzavati neki opensos :) 
<rut> serem malo . al ozbiljno .. do 09:00 mu treba jedno 5sec da se logiram 
<rut> al poslje 09:00 ~15sec
<rut> svaki refresh ~10sec
<Mmike> to ti je oracle :)
<Mmike> hi Mario, 
<Mmike> your solution works great. 
<Mmike> The problem is fixed. 
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Nije k'o kad ti baja od PornHuba kaze da si jeben, al' nije nit lose :)
<jelly> njima je "jeben" kompliment!
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> Mljmljm
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/wP1567t.png
<BotaniCar> mod_security mi je poblesavio , ne kuzi content type ppt fajlova :) zazipam i prodje, bez zipa ne :() Bo'me to necu whitelistat' :)
<rut> ma sto ce ti to :) .. sve pusti 
<BotaniCar> #onokad bas gadno kihnes https://49.media.tumblr.com/dd77888447539ebcead5bd5b3424a70a/tumblr_mysfbgAGbj1s5g6xeo1_400.gif
<VjetarSaSunca> Nego Mmike.... "mama ne kuha" ?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: mama ne kuha - danas je na skupstini grada pa je nema doma pa sam prisiljen na trovac hranu na placu :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: znam da voliš dobru papicu...
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Zakaj sam ne kuhaš?
<Mmike> tko ce to, brate
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nema većeg gušta
<Mmike> nema, slazem se
<Mmike> kad se ima vremena
<Mmike> kuhat sam za gablec je malo... jel\
<Mmike> ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma ne treba ni nešto naročito vremena
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> al' mi lakse otic na plac
<Mmike> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> mi smo sveli kuhanje ručka na ručkove koji su gotovi za pola sata
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da nije ni pitanje vremena
<VjetarSaSunca> I nema onog "kuham ručak za sutra"
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: to je direktno suprotno onom "volim fino papati".
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: mozda je sam proces kuhanja gotov unutar 30 minuta, ali pripremne radnje za finu papicu traju duze ( i ne traze 100% angazman ) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: vjeruj mi, ne znaš što pričaš
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: to je sigurno. 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj jedes. 
<BotaniCar> Ali mi nemres reci da mozes pustiti odrezak da se napaca u 30 minuta
<VjetarSaSunca> proces kuhanja traje 20 minuta, a proces pripreme 10
<VjetarSaSunca> e sad, ak su dagnje na buzaru, onda traje duže :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ali to nije ručak ;)
<BotaniCar> Onda ili ima masa namirnica koje ne jedes, ako je okvir 30 minuta. Ima gomila hrane koja se jednostavno ne moze pripremiti brzo . No, na dobrom si tragu, ajmo definirati rucak. Meni to *nije* "onoliko hrane da mi ne krulji, a je mlako ili toplo i da je gotovo za pola sata" 
<Mmike> ma plac
<Mmike> mjesano meso za 45 kuna
<Mmike> s pomfritom
<Mmike> i kupus salatom
<Mmike> gemistec ako je petak
<VjetarSaSunca> Bwah
<VjetarSaSunca> za 45kn dobijem kilu mesa
<Mmike> sirovog
<Mmike> bez salate
<Mmike> bez pofriteka
<VjetarSaSunca> upravo tako
<Mmike> i moras ga sam pripremat
<VjetarSaSunca> ne kužiš Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> VOLIM ga pripremat
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ja i dalje imam dva zakljucka, ili njaske za vrijeme pripreme ili ja moram doci na poduku iz brzog kuhanja. Koliko ti treba da napravis lonac kelja ? 
<BotaniCar> Mrle voli skupo ( za nase uvijete ) jesti i to podrzavam 100% 
<VjetarSaSunca> Kelj? nisam dugo radio :)
<BotaniCar> sto cu potkubati sljedecim: Mmike , mi smo ozdravili, nije li vrijeme da idemo zderat' s decom ? :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ne kuzis ti, volim ga i ja pripremat, al' kad imam pauzu za rucak to mi je time waste
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad se iz amerke vratim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ACK
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ima tu i nekog snalaženja s polugotovom hranom ako je vrijeme faktor
<VjetarSaSunca> recimo tko će gulit krumpir ako je pomes kila 10kn
<VjetarSaSunca> fino narezan i spreman za pečenje
<VjetarSaSunca> posloš, 10 minta i gotovo
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: otiso si van specke :) Nego, imas li i koristis li ako imas, express lonac ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Otkad sam skužio da je grah iz konzerve jako OK ako paziš što radiš, express lonac je višak
<BotaniCar> ma ja bi stvari poput bosanskog lonca ubrzao, taj se drek kuha 3h, volim ga jest',ali brate kuha se gore od graha
<BotaniCar> prodas experss lonac ?:D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kužim ja te priče s pauzom za ručak, to je zajebano
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ako imaš pola sata, sat vremena, čuda se mogu napraviti
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ja na pocetku nisam skuzio da samo o gablecima pricate, inace se ne bih ni ubacio 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: NEMAM expres lonac :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ma ja se referiram na Mmike-a koji ima fleksibilno radno vriejme
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja recimo volim bolognese
<VjetarSaSunca> i di ćeš filozofije oko toga
<BotaniCar> da, tijesto skuhat dok se umak krcka je 15min posla 
<VjetarSaSunca> za pola sata gotovo
<VjetarSaSunca> neku mesetinu, pohanu piletinu, ah
<VjetarSaSunca> moja stara je to znala mrcvarit ok 45min u tavi
<VjetarSaSunca> dok ja nisam uveo pečenje od 10-15 minuta
<VjetarSaSunca> TO JE SIROVO
<VjetarSaSunca> je kurac
<VjetarSaSunca> i nakon pola sata je jednako sočno i nije k'o džon
 * BotaniCar gladan
<VjetarSaSunca> samo nemoj stavik komad 5,25" na tavu
<jelly> BotaniCar: "sami odrzavati" rusi EBITDA 
<BotaniCar> jelly: "sami odrzavati" moze znaciti i da ste odrzavatelje izdvojili u podfirmu
<BotaniCar> hint: mStart
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se i desilo za neke stvari
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> bon žur
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar_> \o
<BotaniCar_> jelly, imas negdje sliku one zarulje koju si jucer linkao, kako radi ? 
<jelly> nemam, slikat cu sutra
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-19
<BotaniCar> jelly: thx
<Mmike> turja
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h74AMYiaEVQ
<datase> YouTube: Teška industrija - A i ti me iznevjeri (Official video 2011) - 0:04:15 - 1430675 views - 3494 likes / 144 dislikes
<vileni> i tako, promijenio aws svoje sucelje
<dodobas> F9
<Mmike> i tako, let je pun, nemrem si uplatit 'more legroom'
<Mmike> ;(
<vileni> Mmike: koliko kosta inace to ?
<vileni> Mmike: sta ces mi donijeti iz amerika
<Mmike> vileni, 20-70 eura
<Mmike> sta hoces? :)
<vileni> hocu chromecast
<BotaniCar> Fino , bladerunner 2 dolazi 2018
<BotaniCar> H.Ford glumi :) :) :)
<jelly> moram se psihicki pripremit i spustiti ocekivanja
<BotaniCar> U biti brijem da bu super, vele da kroz film Ford polako predaje ulogu Ryanu Gosling
<jelly> hmm. http://www.amazon.com/Aroma-Intenso-Perfume-Lasting-Freshener/dp/B00I28C8W0
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/12744405_871482112963978_7429726394045456296_n.png?oh=58c2a8202be9ad5ff33ff3e32e67fbe9&oe=57622159
<BotaniCar> jelly: "Doesn't smell like coffee at all. Do not buy if you're wanting a coffee scent. Smells like a strong men's cologne"
<Mmike> vileni, kaj ne pricaju svi da je to drek?
<vileni> Mmike: ma hocu onaj audio
<vileni> za curu
<vileni> da joj stavim to u kuhinju
<Mmike> a da ti ja ipak kuhacu iz bauhausa donesem?
<vileni> haha
<vileni> ne treba, imamo toga
<BotaniCar> A kuharicu s Filipina ? :D
<vileni> neku koja ce nam kuhati i cuvati psa i bebu
<BotaniCar> i posevit' zeninog ljubavnika (opt) :)
<vileni> ma, da preuzme sve ostalo da ja mogu igrati dotu, bilo bi dovoljno
<BotaniCar> Kaj itko vise igra DOTAu ? :D
<Mmike> kak ne, vileni :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: a par ljudi
<vileni> zadnji turnir imao fond nagradna 18mil $
<Mmike> ValueError: Could not determine vcs backend for cs:trusty/ceph
<Mmike> o 
<Mmike> drek
<vileni> Mmike: sta ono koristis za apt cache
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng
<vileni> Mmike: i koju kombinaciju koristis, http proxy ili sources list?
<Mmike> sources list?
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Mmike> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://enchilada:3142";
<Mmike> Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth "23";
<Mmike> ovo koristim
<vileni> ok
<vileni> sto ti je enchilada? :)
<BotaniCar> stroj, pobogu :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj mislis da bi mmike nazvao enchilada doli PC :) ! 
<BotaniCar> Ili dijete
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> host enchilada
<Mmike> enchilada.splivalo.local has address 192.168.10.2
<vileni> ok, i onda keshira samo pakete koje si povukao?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> bed je stso ne kesira Packages.gz i ino, pa to svaki put skida
<Mmike> pa apt-get update traje
<Mmike> htio sam doskociti tome da stavim squid ispred apt-cachera
<Mmike> pa da onda squidu kazem da kesira Packages.gz i ine, recimo, pol sata
<Mmike> ili sat
<Mmike> pa da kad deploy/destroy/deploy cycle radim, da fakat leti
<Mmike> al' je nesh squid srao pa nisam
<BotaniCar> Tko s lignjama liježe ...
<Mmike> da, probao sam onaj neki tiny proxy ili nesto, al' to je drek
<rut> dd
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to si ovako slagao ? http://www.rushiagr.com/blog/2015/06/05/cache-apt-packages-with-squid-proxy/ ? 
<BotaniCar> mislim, ovakav setup cacheira sve, mozda ti je to overkill 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, jer to nema apt-cachera
<Mmike> squid je u kurcu za to
<Mmike> jer ce ti kesirat sve
<Mmike> i onda ce ti to expajrat nakon nekog vremena
<Mmike> pa ces opet morat dovlacit
<vileni> treba nekako sloziti redirect
<Mmike> ja sam squid samo htio iskorititi da Packages.gz ne moram dovlaciti svaki put - jer taj dio je spor
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Istina. Ali za intense test cycle vremena je super. 
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - redirect?
<vileni> Mmike: pa kad zatrazi url sa packages.gz
<Mmike> BotaniCar, je, al' je i apt-cacher super :)
<vileni> da ga usmjeris drugdje
<vileni> na neki svoj stroj
<BotaniCar> aha, rewrite neki da packages uvijek s tvoje lokalne kante povuce 
<vileni> da
<Mmike> pa, mosh nginx staviti ispred
<Mmike> pa s njim proxyjat sto i kako hoces
<Mmike> hm, vish
<Mmike> pa nginx moze bit caching proxy!
<vileni> da
<Mmike> ne, serem, nemoze
<vileni> a mislim, ne treba ti caching
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne vidim nacina da ti ngnix to bolje zakesira nego squid, no probaj, drzim figu ( drugu sam vec obecao ) 
<vileni> sto trosi taj apt-cacher
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak mislis - bolje? nemre opce zakesirat nginx to
<BotaniCar> vileni: treba mu cacher, rewrite predmnijeva da negdje ipak ima azurnu verziju fajle 
<vileni> mora biti nacin da ti redirectas url
<Mmike> ma kakav redirect :)
<Mmike> daklem, ispred apt-cachera stavis squid
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa da, ali mozes rucno na nekom drugom stroju wgetati taj packages
<Mmike> i njemu kazes da ne kesira nista osim Packages.gz i inih
<vileni> samo trebas ovom reci da resolva to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj ti kupi opticki internet i zajebi kompliciranje infrastrukture ( znam, kad bi ti htio itko prodat' :( )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a lokalni mirror ti je pre velika tlaka ? 
<vileni> a mislim, ja imam 50mbit kao, pa bi svejedno bilo brze da lokalno vuce
<Mmike> BotaniCar, prevelika tlaka
<Mmike> nema smisla uopce, stovise
<jelly> terapija http://imgur.com/gallery/dp5XAcJ
<BotaniCar> jelly: komentari ubijaju :D
<jelly> nisam rekao za koga je terapija ;-)
<Mmike> refresh_pattern (Release|Packages(.gz)*)$      0       20%     2880
<Mmike> kaj ovo znaci? da po defaultu ne kesira nista, a maksimalno kesira 2880?
<Mmike> bed je kaj apt-get ispljune no-cache kad se spaja nekud
<Mmike> i kad dovlaci packages.gz
<Mmike> a ne znam kako squidu rec da ignorira to
<Mmike> (nit dal' se opce moze)
<Mmike> tu sam, naime, zanjdi put zapeo pa odustao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trebas turit u konfu nesto kao "request_header_access Cache-Control deny all" 
<BotaniCar> *squid konfu
<BotaniCar> Eto tude http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/request_header_access/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok, ajmo potrosit pol sata na to! :)
<Mmike> bem ti rizu, znas
<Mmike> drek
<rut> sto di treba turit ?
<BotaniCar> Sto imas, di mozes. Jednom se zivi ! 
<rut> ufff .. trenutno nemam di .. bolestan sam .. umirem 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko ideju za jeftin android/win phone s bluetoothom 4.1 ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: #define jeftin
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj god pomislis da je povoljno. Imam hardver koji se nece spojit na bt4.0 uredjaje, mora bit' 4.1 
<Mmike> kajjaznam kaj je tebi povolno :)
<BotaniCar> "jeftin" sam naveo zato jer sam po prirodi skrtac
<BotaniCar> Tak da , u stvari, citaj recenicu bez tog dijela :) 
<Mmike> pa da, al' dal' je to 300 kuna ili 2500 kuna?
<Mmike> mislim 2500 kuna je jeftino ako ti je cilj s6 ili iphone6
<Mmike> al' ako gledas nokiju 6510, onda je 2500 kuna puno
<Mmike> do I need to go on? :D
<BotaniCar> Please do :) Kako bilo, prihvatiti cu najjeftiniji prijedlog, ako to bude iPhone 9, jebi ga, onda je iPhone 9 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma nemam pojma 
<Mmike> ;0
<Mmike> mislio sam ti uvaljat svoju staru xperiju z3 compact za 1000 kuna
<Mmike> al' ta ima bt4.0
<BotaniCar> Piknem te u oko :) jel ima bt4
<Mmike> ima, 4.0
<BotaniCar> nem, ejbaj ga, skoro si uspio
<Mmike> znam
 * Mmike pije dekofeiniziranu kavu
<Mmike> zacudo, okus je isti
<Mmike> jedino sus izostane
<BotaniCar> Kuzim da zajebavas mene, ali zakaj sebe zajebavas s skoro-kavom ? :D
<Mmike> a kao tlak ovo ono, pa su mi rekli da probam max 2 kave popit
<Mmike> iako mi na kraju tlak ispao ok, apparently 130/90 nije pretjerano poviseno
<Mmike> moram smrsavit 10-15 kila :)
<Mmike> idealno do 85kg doc :)
<dodobas> pa da probamo ... i3-wm ... awesome-wm me zivcira s tri monitora ..
<Mmike> silver
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dodobas: MATE
<dodobas> Mmike: nema odvojene workspace-ovepo outputu/displayu
<Mmike> dodobas: kak to mislis?
<dodobas> dva monitora na monitoru 1.... workspace 1
<dodobas> na monitoru 2 ... workspace 7
<dodobas> po standardu, dakle gnome/kde/...
<dodobas> to nije moguce... pa onda nije niti implemetirano
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<dodobas> pa ...
<Mmike> kak mislis - dva monitora na monitoru 1 ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naporan je skvid u trolabrnjicu
<dodobas> ako promjenim workspace na monitoru 1... ne zelim da se promjeni na monitoru 2, zelim da ostane onaj koji je trenutno aktivan
<Mmike> dodobas: yup, nece ic :/
<Mmike> dodobas: osim da ne dignes dva xservera
<Mmike> a, icewm to moze?
<Mmike> da, jebemti, na to sam zaboravio
<Mmike> odjeb s dva monitora
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak si ti visok ? Brijem da smo tu negdje, ja se s 90-95 kg osjecam odlicno, sve preko toga sam sam sebi tezak 
<Mmike> 185cm
<Mmike> ti si visi od mene malo
<BotaniCar> da, ti bi se trebao gadno stesat. Sad ce ljeto pa biciklijada, kaj sad 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmijgNf1DI
<datase> YouTube: Renman - Za Ekipu Samo 80-Ih - 0:03:59 - 1718 views - 19 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<BotaniCar> Puca ti pak, da sutra umres, bar mozes reci da si se najeo prije :) 
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> ivoks: treba rebootat stroj taj
<Mmike> ivoks: sad
<Mmike> ivoks: i sad ces lijepo cekat na e2fsck dok se stroj boota, lijepo sto si ubio to
<Mmike> promijeni fakin arhivu
<Mmike> ak ti bas sad treba
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> bude to budz0r veceras :)
<Mmike> dodobas: alo!
<dodobas> Mmike: a?
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj a? jel' ima to ice?
<dodobas> nikad probao ... icewm je bio fora 1992
<BotaniCar> *khm* imam icewm na jednoj kanti iz 2002 ! 
<Mmike> dodobas: ma i3
<Mmike> konj :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ima ali.. nisam bas zadovoljan kako radi... morat cu sloziti skripte preko vikenda
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebi ce se ova dopasti: Quod ab initio vitiosum est, non potest tractu temporis convalescere
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> Mmike: arhiva uredno radi
<ivoks> Mmike: samo je netko umountao /srv
<VjetarSaSunca> "netko" :)
<jelly> čaše lomim, ruke mi krvave
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNSKKOaHVFY
<datase> YouTube: Let 3 - Dijete u vremenu - 0:04:58 - 2998021 views - 8305 likes / 201 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sad sam izmasakrirao jedan server gore nego vi masakrirate ubuntu.hr ! :) http://i.imgur.com/Kleg9CR.webm
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> masakrirali smo ga kad smo stavili green diskove
<ivoks> u biti se ne sjecam jesmo li diskove zamijenili na kraju
<weshmash1an> BotaniCar: zvuci ko normalni radni dan :)
<Mmike> ivoks: JA sam unmotao srv da mogu fsck napravit da mogu rebootat stroj zbog glibc sranja
<Mmike> ivoks: kak si ti usro fsck tak sam ja odustao, bude ga budz0r rebootao veceras
<Mmike> dodobas: malo sam gledao i odustao sam od jos jednog montora
<Mmike> steta, jer je ovaj DELL sto imam preodlican
<Mmike> pre-od-li-can
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas vise monitora, jelda? Al' ti ne koristis ctrl-alt-lijevo/desno?
<Mmike> jelly: ima tamo negdje kod posla tvog neka mjenjacnica? Osh na kavu? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sve ok, ali ne mozemo ugasiti mirror bez da osiguramo odrzivost usluge
<ivoks> Mmike: trebao si to s IS-om organizirati
<ivoks> Mmike: i da, koristim ctrl+alt+l/d
<ivoks> Mmike: kao i ctrl+alt+123456789
<Mmike> ivoks: nema smislla jer je fsck+reboot 15 minuta, a dok IS promijeni, dok cache expirea, dok ovo dok ono.... budemo to veceras ili cu ja slijedeci tjedan kad cu bit u krivoj zoni
<Mmike> citao sam malo i taj libc problem nije tak gadan jako strasno tak da cemo prezivjet
<Mmike> ivoks: za ctrl-alt-l/d, jel' ti se mijenjaju virtualni desktopi na oba monitora odjednom?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jer su oba desktopa jedan virutalni desktop
<dodobas> sto je ultra glupo ...
<ivoks> to je samo veliki desktop, nisu dvije logicke cjeline
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> da, to je ultra glupo, slazem se
<Mmike> tj, mozda nekom nije
<Mmike> al' meni bi to bila katastrofa
<ivoks> nije glupo, to je jedan desktop
<Mmike> pa, glupo je sto je to jedan desktop
<dodobas> ali standard kaze da je tako ...
<ivoks> ako zelis imati vise desktopa na vise ekrana, tako i slozi
<Mmike> jer, npr, ne mozes ovo:
<dodobas> pa je io tako implementirano
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu Unity Multimonitor Setup, design mockup - 0:01:50 - 81102 views - 202 likes / 12 dislikes
<ivoks> mislim da bi ovo bilo ultrazbunjujuce
<Mmike> na lijevom monitoru imam dokumentaciju, a na desnom imam firefox i pgadmin, npr
<Mmike> s tim da su mi pgadmin i firefox u razlicitim vdesktopima
<Mmike> i sa ctrl-alt-l/d zelim mijenjati samo desni desktop, dokumentacija mora ostat na lijevom
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' mozes to tak u unityju slozit? Ak omozes, to ce bit snazan razlog da pocnem koristiti TO NESTO :)
<Mmike> znam da mogu dva xorga dic
<Mmike> po jedan za svaki monitor
<Mmike> al' onda nema prevlacenja aplikacija s jednog na drugi i tak
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> <Mmike> i sa ctrl-alt-l/d zelim mijenjati samo desni desktop, dokumentacija mora ostat na lijevom
<Mmike> <Mmike> ivoks: jel' mozes to tak u unityju slozit? Ak omozes, to ce bit snazan razlog da pocnem koristiti TO NESTO :)
<Mmike> <Mmike> znam da mogu dva xorga dic
<Mmike> <Mmike> po jedan za svaki monitor
<Mmike> <Mmike> al' onda nema prevlacenja aplikacija s jednog na drugi i tak
<ivoks> sumnjam da se to moze sloziti
<ivoks> na bilo kojem desktopu
<dodobas> pa nije po stahdardu ...
<ivoks> Mmike: imas drugi nacin za to sloziti
<dodobas> imaju neki patchevi za kwin .. ali slabo se azuriraju
<Mmike> ivoks: kako?
<ivoks> desni klik na window title - uvijek na vidljivoj radnoj povrsini
<ivoks> to napravis za dokumentaciju
<ivoks> i ona ti uvijek ostane na lijevom desktopu
<ivoks> pa se cini da saltas samo desni
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> da, to bi moglo k'o workaround
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+shift l/d
<ivoks> fokusiras dokumentaciju
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+shift l/d
<ivoks> i ona ti ostaje na lijevom, a desni se mijenja
<Mmike> da, to je neprakticno
<Mmike> ovo prvo mi se cini bolje
<ivoks> ja ne volim mis toliko dirati
<ivoks> pa koristim ovo sa shiftom
<Mmike> meni mis ne smeta toliko iako ga malo koristim
<Mmike> sad kad emacs usavrsim, jos cu manje :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD2Do1gAuog
<datase> YouTube: Rimac All Wheel Torque Vectoring - 0:03:09 - 3296 views - 156 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> ja bi poso miroslava zrncevica
<dodobas> Mmike: koji je to ?
<Mmike> test vozac u rimac autima :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da Rimcevi auti nisu predvidjeni da nose tvoju masu :D
<Mmike> mislim da mislis da si duhovit a u biti uopce nisi
<Mmike> Osim toga si i debel!
<BotaniCar> Znam :(
<BotaniCar> I nosat
<BotaniCar> I mogao bi tak' nabrajati do sutra. 
<BotaniCar> Al, i dalje, sjebo bi metriku auto-performansi 
<BotaniCar> Testni vozac mora bit' ko dzokej u konjskim utrkama :)
<Mmike> sad kad ja smrsavim 
<Mmike> i ti ces poludjeti zamnom
<Mmike> u biti, ti neces
<Mmike> necu sise imat vise
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> sta radis da bi smrsavio?
<ivoks> mislim, nece to samo od sebe
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne jedem ugljikohodrate
<Mmike> hodam svaki dan bar pol sata a kad malo stasam cu i vise
<Mmike> i trx
<Mmike> doduse, sad idem u ameriku
<Mmike> pa cu nazadovat jedno pol godine :)
<ivoks> nije ti dosta ne jesti ugljikohidrate
<ivoks> mogu ti reci kako sam ja skinuo 20kg u 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> ali ne mislim kako je to dobar nacin, jer sam vratio 10kg vrlo brzo
<ivoks> uglavnom, nemoj raditi nista sto neces moci dugorocno odrzavati
<ivoks> znaci, nejedenje ugljikohidrata nije dugorocno odrzivo
<ivoks> poanta je da promijenis nacin zivota, a ne prehranu
<ivoks> jer prehrana je samo posljedica nacina zivota
<Mmike> zao mi sto ne sjedimo jedan nasuprot drugog sad
<Mmike> pa da te znacajno pogledam :)
<Mmike> zelja je doci do 100 kg da mogu na badminton
<Mmike> a nejedenjem UH cu to malcice ubrzati
<Mmike> hodanje + TRX ce pomoci
<Mmike> sad imam 108kg, a pred mjesec dana sam imao 116
<ivoks> ja sam dosao sa 120 na 100
<ivoks> nisam jeo ugljikohidrate
<ivoks> imao sam teretanu u zgradi i bio sam sat vremena svaki dan u njoj
<ivoks> vozio bicikl, orbitrek i sl
<Mmike> i onda si se raskalasio opet :D
<ivoks> medjutim, cim sam prestao, vratio sam se na 112
<ivoks> tako da to za mene nije bas najbolja opcija
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si prirodno debel
<Mmike> ja se samo ne pazim
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<ivoks> ovo sa runtasticom mi se za sad cini najbolja opcija
<ivoks> Mmike: mene svakako ima, ali nisam debel ko ti
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> ja sam prehodao 70km od pocetka Februara ... imam 125kg .. go figure :)
<ivoks> i ovo izbivanje po njemackoj mi nikako ne pomaze
<Mmike> psenicno pivo i pohani snicli :)
<ivoks> 125kg... trebaju noge to nositi, bez obzira jesu li misici ili salo
<Mmike> zakaj neutron-gateway ode na juju state server?
<Mmike> jel' ima neki razlog ili je netko sjebao?
<ivoks> mislim da cu reinstalirati laptop sa 16.04
<ivoks> i staviti / na zfs
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/zfs-filesystem-will-be-built-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-by-default/
<ivoks> sad je i javno
<dodobas> idem malo ispod 10min za kilometar ...
<Mmike> mislim da ZFS nema nikakvog smisla na laptopima/desktopima
<Mmike> btrfs bi mogao
<Mmike> kad ga poprave
<Mmike> navodno je u 16.04 btrfs vec jako odlican
<ivoks> pa imam vec btrfs
<ivoks> jos od 14.04
<Mmike> na 14.04 ne radi
<Mmike> tj, radi
<Mmike> al' ocajno
<Mmike> 3.19+ kernel treba
<Mmike> a 4.1+ ima pun kufer toga popravljenog
<Mmike> idem, uzet paru
<jelly> zfs rulz, jer ima z u imenu
<ivoks> ja bi si trebao uzeti desktop sa ssdima
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/hr/hr/desktops/thinkcentre/m-series-towers/
<ivoks> Napravljen za velika preduzeća, pouzdani model M93 sadrži najnovije procesore, inovativne funkcije za produktivnost i jake bezbednosne opcije. Model M93p sadrži sve navedene funkcije, kao i Intel® vPro™ kako bi se optimizovalo daljinsko upravljanje.
<ivoks> sto je preduzece?
<ivoks> bezbednost
<ivoks> optimizovanje
<ivoks> sve je na srpskom :)
<ivoks> TINY - integrisano: Intel® Integrisano
<jelly> Å¡ta zna dete Å¡ta je hrvatski jezik
<ivoks> idem doma
<BotaniCar> ivoks: skoro sam ti poceo ozbiljno odgovarati,onda sam se sjetio koliko godina imas :) па знас ваљда сто je прeдузeћe :)
<jelly> знаш*
<jelly> што*
<jelly> шта*
<jelly> jebat ga
<jelly> bezbedno znači da nema beda, jeli
<vileni> bemti glibc
<jelly> Sveti Jebem (zaštitnik grupe KUD Idijoti)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> van dam
<Mmike> ivoks: ja ti imam desktop sa sveskup 7 ssdova, 4 u raid0 za KVMove, 2 u raid0 (btrfs) za lxc i 1 za OS :) 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/PgTfgxZ
<BotaniCar_> jelly, si uslik'o lampu ? :D
<DomaMuffin> babalui123
<obrut> ak, sad znamo koji ti je password :)
<obrut> cemo da isprobamo na nickservu :)
<obrut> i na fejsbuku :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-20
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> zdravo
<vileni> o Mmike 
<vileni> sletio?
<obrut> i tak ... :)
<Mmike> vileni: jok, letim jos
<Mmike> brijem da se priblizavam obali
<Mmike> njujorku ili tako nekud
<vileni> pa lijepo, internet u letu :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 15 eura
<Mmike> nije nit skupo
<Mmike> i znas kaj je super
<Mmike> X220 :)
<Mmike> da imam sad onaj T520
<Mmike> brijem da se opce nebi trudi :)
<Mmike> trudio
<Mmike> jedino brijem da cu zakasnit na led za orlando
<vileni> a presjedas?
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> kaj ides u orlando
<ivoks> fakat
<Mmike> Tko nije stigo?
<Mmike> Ja nisam sstigo.
<Mmike> 4 minute sam zaksanio, idijoti nisu mogli rec drugom letu da ceka 10 minuta
<Mmike> 6 nas je ostalo
<Mmike> jedan je lik stigao, ne kuzim kak
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-21
<BotaniCar_> obrut, razmisljas u pravom smjeru ! Ako mi saznas pass na nickservu - javi ! Ovo se cudo, srecom, samo predstavi di treba, ja si password ne znam vec godinu dana :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<obrut> BotaniCar_: jel vrtis mozda logstash negdje ?
<BotaniCar_> obrut, samo ovo http://loganalyzer.adiscon.com/
<BotaniCar_> i rsyslog na centralni server
<BotaniCar_> meni vise ne treba, mali smo 
<nicols> zijev
<BotaniCar_> ^^ jutro 
<nicols> jutro!
<jobenty> pozdrav
<vileni> http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-website-hack-a-timeline-of-events-500719.shtml
<aresminos> poz ekipa, imam par pitanja. Prvo me zanima djeluje  li jos ubuntu-hr.org? Prijavio sam se u tim prevoditelja i nikakav odgovor nisam dobio. Kakva je tu procedura?
<aresminos> izgleda da nije nista bolje ni na irc...
<vileni> aresminos: probaj tokom radnog vremena, tad je vise ljudi aktivno :)
<aresminos> BotaniCar: A kada je radno vrijeme :O ?
<aresminos> mislim ako mozda nismo u istoj zoni ili ako ljudi preferiraju noc :O, ali nema veze. Stavio sam par pitanja na forum pa ce valjda vidjeti :)
<aresminos> cya
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-13
<Mmike> vileni, pa, je, da
<Mmike> vileni, iako, brija je da se rjesis modela, a da ti kontroler ostane
<Mmike> mosh imat i vise modela s jednim kontrolerom
<Mmike> vileni, koji provider?
<BotaniCar> jutro
<vileni> Mmike: ovo sam na localhost testirao kubernetes
<vileni> sa conjure-up
<vileni> ali nema conjure-down :)
<vileni> a sto bi modeli bili? 
<Mmike> vileni: imas lxd provider, pa mosh tak isprobavati isto
<Mmike> model je ono sto deployas
<Mmike> controller je ono sto 'kontrolira' to sto deployas
<Mmike> kad kazes 'juju bootstrap' napravis kontroler
<Mmike> a taj kontroler moze upravljati s vise 'environmenta' - modela
<vileni> Mmike: pa localhost=lxd
<vileni> znaci ako pobrisem jedan model, drugi model ostane i kontroler ostane
<vileni> kad je onda pozeljno imati vise kontrolera?
<ivoks> http://www.relago.hr/Apps/Putni
<Mmike> vileni: pa, vise raznih brija, kajjaznam - u jednom modelu imas porn.com u drugom imas pornhub.com :)
<Mmike> pogotovo za AWS to ima smisla, imas jedan kontroler i hrpu modela koji su u biti tvoje aplikacije
<Mmike> bed je kaj juju2 terminologija sve promijenila opet, pa vise nemas 'servise' - sad su to aplikacije
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> lakse je ak nisi juju1 nikad koristio :D
<Mmike> recimo, imas 'juju deploy pimpek' al nemas 'juju remove', neg imas 'juju remove-application'
<vileni> pa posto nisam koristio juju1 :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> šef pušta cijeli album Neneh Cherry iz 1992 u uredu
<obruT> zatuci ga
<jelly> no way, onda bi ja morao biti Å¡ef
<jelly> screw that noise
<Mmike> http://thesecretlivesofdata.com/raft
<Mmike> ako nekoga zanima kako radi raft, sa zgodnim objasnjenjima i animacijicama
<jelly> splav? 
<Mmike> dodobas: http://www.slideshare.net/ZalandoTech/high-availability-postgresql-with-zalando-patroni
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOD6nd3MIm4 # NSFW ! 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Lačni Franz - Mravljinčarji in čeladarji :: Duration: 02:55 :: Views: 3,060 uploaded by Petar Rasic :: 14 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAwo7DPUFUM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Blade Runner End Theme-Vangelis :: Duration: 04:40 :: Views: 1,950,148 uploaded by VioLenTPeN :: 8,212 likes :: 67 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> http://www.splivalo.hr/m/mmike.html
<vileni> koliki ti je nos
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> tom se i ja cesto cudim :)
<BotaniCar> jebo me tekom, zakaj uopce eksperimentiram s njima .. testiramo CCC ( cloud call centar ) i doslo se do konfanja maila, vele "Kako bi e-mail komunikacijski kanal pravilno funkcionirao, mail adresa koju želite koristiti ne smije biti
<BotaniCar> zaštićena SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) ili TLS (Transport Layer Security) protokolima."
<BotaniCar> A da si glinene ploice saljemo ?! 
<jelly> to bi bilo najbolje
<jelly> zapravo, ne bi, lawful interception bi imao veće probleme sa glinenim plocicama :-)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<BotaniCar> klaud kol centar je klaud, ali morate imati FIKSNU liniju ( iz tkom snopa, jasno) ;)
<BotaniCar> jer, nezamislivo je da zelimo i par mobilnih linija, pa da ljudima bude jeftinije zvat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne, nemamo para za 0800
<obruT> kako se to mail adresa stiti SSL-om ili TLS-om ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel se mogu/smiju  negdje jebomepasnut slike/gifichi, osim teksta ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: zakaj toliko pitanja pitas ?! Samo kupi ili bar iniciraj trial, da si netko ispuni kvotu :) 
<BotaniCar> Necu sad ni raspisivati koliko su krivih stvari rekli tijekom prodaje, sad citam upute ( prije ih nisam mogao dobiti na uvid ) i vidim da mogu pol onog za sto sam pitao i receno mi je da se nemre 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da?  Trebalo bi biti očito, ček da vidim
<jelly> jedino što nije drag and drop ko imgur nego moraš [attach file] kliknut
<BotaniCar> jelly: zaista je oppcija dolje desno, pitao sam prije klikanja. 
<BotaniCar> Pitao sam prije radi kvota na tom stroju da ti ne nabijam racun
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako mislis nadrobit terabajt promet, javi
<BotaniCar> ic ej dil
<hbogner> fora obrada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exe-qs0RDQs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sabaton-Camouflage (Lyrics) (Bonus) (Music Video) :: Duration: 03:53 :: Views: 1,770,728 uploaded by Moonumental :: 5,532 likes :: 144 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> obrada stan ridgway camouflage
<jelly> hmm, pocele su mi reklame na youtube.com prolaziti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: osla ti kamera :) kupi si novu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha?
<SilverSpace> link :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.splivalo.hr/m/mmike.html
<SilverSpace> ^^
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/video-snalazljivost-odusevila-i-nijemce-snimka-dalmatinca-kako-cisti-snijeg-u-njemackoj-postala-apsolutni-hit-nema-toga-sto-necemo-smisliti/5627995/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> dal lincini najtezi posao i on ce to rijesit
<SilverSpace> ah jebemu misazasto player mjenja ip nakon svakog paljenja
<jelly> ajme dušmana
<jelly> --> DUSHMAN2012 (~dushman@178.121.22.89) has joined #debian-offtopic
<Mmike> brana jos nije pukla
<Mmike> cini se da nece ;)
<jelly> a ka' će, ne znamo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> popravio sam jedan bug
<Mmike> i automacki jos 3
<Mmike> nekaj ne valja :D
<obruT> ja sam ih danas nasao nekoliko (tudjih) :P barem jedan je vec prijavljen neki dan...
<jelly> Mmike: i jos prodjes kroz cijeli kod grepalicom i nadjes sve slicne bugove :-)
<Mmike> napises testove :D
<jelly> testove ces napisati samo za svoj bug
<obruT> da provjeri dal bug radi kako treba :)
<jelly> da\_o<
<SilverSpace> bug na brani ?
<Mmike> ma ona brana u ameriki
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma znam zajebavam :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> posto svi spavate odoh i ja
<jelly> saznao sam sto se dogodi ako ne das banci one dodatne podatke koje dogovor sa USA trazi
<jelly> poslali na kucnu adresu dopis da ce uskratiti mogucnost provodjenja transakcija
<Mmike> ja sam ih pitao dal' ce mi ukinut i kredit? :)
<Mmike> vec 8 mjeseci cekam odgovor :D
<Mmike> veli meni banka 'vi imate obavezu'
<Mmike> reko, nemam, taj zakon se na mene ne odnosi
<obruT> Mmike: hihi, nek ti ukinu kredit ak su face :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma u biti je jednostavno - banka se upisala u nekretninu, ak ne platim, uzet ce mi ju
<Mmike> a ak im ne dostavim podatke, nece mi vise dat da im budem klijent
<Mmike> i mogu si onda doc po paru, i to je to
<Mmike> sam kaj kretenska pravna sluzba zabe to ne zna
<obruT> jsi zadovoljan sa stanom ? :)
<Mmike> jer mi 8 mjeseci nitko nije u stanju to odgovorit
<Mmike> pa ono, da ima jos 2 sobe bio bi ok :D
<obruT> pa eto, uzmi pare i kupi veci :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-14
<ivoks> nije bas najpametnije raditi u 5 ujutro
<ivoks> dput je zanimljiv alat
<ivoks> ima velike moci
<ivoks> jedna greska, ako imas velike ovlasti, pa... moze biti skupa :)
<ivoks> dput ppa paket = sve ok, tvoj paket zavrsi u ppau
<ivoks> dput paket ppa = tvoj paket zavrsi u ubuntuu
<ivoks> (ako imas ovlasti)
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.058 FPS
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> oo BotaniCar eeee
<BotaniCar> oui oui ooooo 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ste nakupovali zenama ? Afrodizijake, kloroform i krpicu ? :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB6YL1ko8_s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ali g - Me Julie :: Duration: 03:50 :: Views: 825,759 uploaded by ParisHiltonLuva :: 991 likes :: 38 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kitu
<SilverSpace> cvijeca
<BotaniCar> Pimpek je djevojcino cvijece, to me jedan stari naucio :) Sve je u redu :)
<vileni> Mmike: si ovo probao? http://www.spareribsgrill.hr/
<SilverSpace> joj glavoboljcek od jutra
<dodobas> ghee
<Mmike> [[[NSFW]]]: http://pool.sks-keyservers.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xCA860B4E7D7846F1F0A17C5B7EE242A08F43E03A   [[[NSFW]]]
<dodobas> ahahahahah
<obruT> hehe :)
<obruT> netko si je dao truda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj drugi put upozori :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSFW
<datase> ^ From an initialism: This is a redirect from an initialism to a related topic, such as the expansion of the initialism.
<Mmike> datase, go hide :)
<Mmike> dodobas, koristis li ti Mock za unittestiranje?
<Mmike> ako da, kak mockas mongodb konekciju? :) tj, treba mi Connection.admin.command mockat
<dodobas> mockas tamo gdje ga importas ...
<vileni> dodobas: nebi znao sto je ghee da ga nisam vidio nekidan u kuhinji na poslu :)
<dodobas> mock('mojmodul,Connection.admin.command')
<dodobas> vileni: putar :)
<vileni> dodobas: da, poslije sam tek povezao
<hbogner> dakle desilo se i to, microsoft zeli opensource predavace na windays konferenciji, nebitno je ako predavanje nije vezano uz windows ili azure, bitno da je opensource tema
<vileni> ali prvi put cuo za to prije par dana tu na ircu i onda naletim na to u kuhinji :)
<hbogner> pa ako ima zainteresiranih za predavanja na windaysu :D
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ti se jucer stucalo, tebe smo spominjali :D
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' mogu ja pricat kak je postgres bolji od mssqla? :D
<Mmike> hbogner, ne bas - tko, di, kaj ste jeli? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, mozes
<hbogner> bas smo te zgog toga i spomenuli jer sam se sjetio da si testirao mssql na linuxu
<vileni> jel se jede sutra u submarine?
<hbogner> sutra u 13:30 imam nekih hitnih/bitnih poslova
<hbogner> tako da neznam jel stignem prije na burger
<dodobas> err, ovaj, pa ti si zvao ... a sad ne mozes ???
<hbogner> ako cemo u 12 mogu
<hbogner> ssinoc saznao za oco u 13:30
<hbogner> jel vama pase da se nadjemo ranije?
<hbogner> ja bi isao, ali ranije nego inace
<vileni> pa meni je 12-12:30 normalno vrijeme
<Mmike> emti
<hbogner> vileni, Mmike dodobas sutra u 12, najkasnie u 12:30?, ja kasnije nemogu
<Mmike> hbogner, moze
<Mmike> 12 
<Mmike> 11:40 je isto gud
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci za tebe je termin11:30 
<Mmike> tko je zadnji put dosao zadnji?
<hbogner> :d
<hbogner> zadnji ali na vrijeme :D
<vileni> Mmike: mi smo dosli na vrijeme
<Mmike> vileni, zadnji :)
<Mmike> oni, ne ti :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa zadnji, na vrijeme
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> svi smo dosli na vrijeme, opce to nije issue :)
<vileni> Mmike: issue je sto je to cudno jedino u tvom slucaju!
<vileni> :D
<hbogner> eto i sutra cemo svi dci na vrijeme i nitko nece kasnit
<vileni> ja ne garantiram nista osim da cu doci
<vileni> mozda
<hbogner> eto +2
<hbogner> javio budz0r da i on dolazi +aco
<vileni> ce trebati rezervirati? :)
<hbogner> tko prvi uzima stol za 6
<jelly> kaj ima u tom submarine
<vileni> smokehouse
<hbogner> jelly, burgeri
<jelly> i bbq?
<jelly> rebarca?
<hbogner> http://www.submarineburger.com/
<hbogner> promjenili su web?
<Mmike> jelly, nop, trenutno samo burgeri
<Mmike> damn good ones
<Mmike> malo skupi al' vrijede
<Mmike> imas i veggie burger :)
<jelly> da znam di vodit neke mesojede ak zatreba
<obruT> ja sam jucer bio u http://hillbillys.si/meni/
<Mmike> obruT, oo
<Mmike> obruT, fino zgledi
<Mmike> obruT, jel' valja?
<obruT> ja sam jeo samo ove vege stvari pa ti ne znam reci vama zanimljivo :)
<obruT> kolege vole ici tamo, dobro im je i najedu se
<obruT> porcija pomfrita je jebena :)
<Mmike> pomfrit su ugljikohidrati, it's bad for you! :)
<obruT> je, ali ovaj je bas fin :)
<Mmike> zabranjeno voce je najfinije :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, obruT: koji OS na rpi? (za gledanje serijica filmeka i toga)
<vileni> di openvpn zapisuje certifikate
<vileni> kad mu potvrdim da signa kaze data base updated
<obruT> Mmike: neku kodi distru, openelec ili sto je vec trenutno in
<Mmike> vileni, kak si potvrdio, s cim?
<Mmike> meni sve u /etc/openvpn stoji :D
<vileni> Mmike: imam neki openvpn server za koji nemam nikakve podatke osim postojeceg setupa
<vileni> i sad bi htio dodati jos 2 klijenta
<vileni> pa sam radio vars po onom sto sam iscitao iz cert fajlova
<vileni> onda sam ./build-key client1
<Mmike> to je onaj helpet iz /etc/openvpn nesto?
<Mmike> easy-rsa
<vileni> easy-rsa
<vileni> da
<Mmike> da, to u trenutnom diru radi sve
<vileni> s tim da ne stoji pod normalno u etc/opevpn
<Mmike> koliko se sjecam
<vileni> po modified files sam otprilike pohvatao sto je mijenjao
<Mmike> stoji u /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa
<vileni> ne stoji tamo
<Mmike> pa, tam stoji defaultno
<Mmike> a sad kaj je tko radio
<vileni> ne stoji tamo ni defaultno :)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa> file build-key
<Mmike> build-key: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa> 
<Mmike> kak nebi stajalo :)
<vileni> pa digni si kontejner i pogledaj :P
<vileni> na trusty nije bio tamo, ni na centosu ovom
<vileni> ali ovaj centos je rupetina nepoznanica
<Mmike> waat?
<Mmike> fakat nije tamo
<Mmike> ario@BUNTOR /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa> dpkg -S easy-rsa                                 
<Mmike> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *easy-rsa* 
<Mmike> vileni, da, to sam od nekud nesh testirao
<Mmike> pa je ostalo tamo
<Mmike> ugl, svi kljucevi s kojima barata su u trenutnom diru
<Mmike> i certovi i sve
<Mmike> ja imam unutar easy-rsa keys/
<Mmike> i unutra imam klijente
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> dpkg -S easy-rsa
<Mmike> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *easy-rsa*
<Mmike> dodobas, ti koristis mock isto?
<Mmike> ili pytest?
<Mmike> ili nesh tretje? :D
<dodobas> mock, i tu i tamo hypothesis
<vileni> Mmike: da, izgleda da je keys najbitniji u tome svemu
<vileni> pem file, i 2 indexa
<BotaniCar> hbogner, ne bi imisao na windayse ni da plat nakon kaj mi je frankovic na pitanje "jel i sank otvoren sad kad brijete na otvorenost" rekao da to nije konferencija za mene ako me to zanima 
<BotaniCar> nego, vi sutra jedete u submarinetu ? Kad, to mi je pod nosom 
<nicols> oj!
<nicols> Mmike: evo ti atx ploča sa 10x sata3: https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon_Phi/K1SPE.cfm
<nicols> :D
<vileni> kolki socket
<vileni> ram utori izgledaju kao soddim pokraj njega
<jelly> "vaki"
<nicols> evo jedna normalnija, atx, socket lga 2011, 10 x sata3: https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X10SRA.cfm
<Mmike> nicols, novaca, novaca :)
<nicols> Mmike: pojma nemam. nešto sigurno koštaju. nisu džaba :P
<Mmike> nicols, bezpredmetno mi je to bez da mi kazes koliko para kosta ;)
<Mmike> ne vidim kaj bolje mogu kupiti osim one Atom ploce
<Mmike> doduse... ;)
<Mmike> ovo sve drugo je pun kufer pre skupo
<sillyslux_> Docsis 3.1 -> 8,4 GBit/s Downstream
<sillyslux_> https://www.golem.de/news/docsis-3-1-vodafone-kabel-erreicht-8-4-gbit-s-in-privatem-haushalt-1702-126167.html
<sillyslux_> optika to podruma, u kuci koax
<jelly> jebes downstream
<jelly> koliki je uplink
<sillyslux_> 1GB
<sillyslux_> it
<sillyslux_> ali pise da nisu iskoristili, nego su imali brojke oko 100MBit-a
<jelly> eh, toliko ima VDSL2
<sillyslux_> 10/1 Gbit/s bi tebalo bit
<sillyslux_> pa nepise zasto tocno 100Mbit
<nicols> Mmike: preko koliko para je tebi preskupo? koliko je ona asrock ploča?
<vileni> hm, ovakve su po 300$ na ebayu
<vileni> to i nije tako strasno
<Mmike> nicols, oko 3k kuna, s tim da imam i CPU gore
<Mmike> znaci da ovo nesmije kostat preko 1500-2000 kuna
<vileni> Mmike: za ovu X10 bi ti trebao i lga2011 proc :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a taki kosta jos 2k kuna
<Mmike> sooo... neeeeeeeeeext? :)
<vileni> ali mozes nagurati milijarde rama
<Mmike> da, 22 openstacka mi stane u taj ram ;)
<vileni> sa xeonom
<vileni> to bi ti se vise isplatilo umjesto ovog desktopa sto imas
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> s tim da pravi cpu kosta 5k kuna :)
<vileni> i vise, sve zavisi koji hoces
<Mmike> hocu storage server :)
<Mmike> maticnu za isti
<Mmike> sa puno sata ukljucnika 
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://libreelec.tv/
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako neces nista drugo znacajno imati, ja bi preporucio tog asrocka
<vileni> mislim, nije to slab procesor, mozes i malo jujuat po njemu :)
<SilverSpace> bolji je od openelec 
<vileni> a za kodi je najbolji nuc, i onda ti ne trebaju eleci nikakvi :P
<SilverSpace> vileni: je istina 
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> vileni: na kojem NUC radi HDMI-CEC ootb?
<Mmike> bed s NUCom je sto ima ventilator :)
<SilverSpace> ali nuc kosta
<Mmike> pa ocu prvo ovo probat
<Mmike> ma nekosta tak puno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bolje od openeleca, ili je to isti drek? kaj s onim raspbianima?
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.html
<SilverSpace> ovo je jeftinije od nuc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: raspbianima je debian i moras se zajebavati dodavati kod
<SilverSpace> i
<SilverSpace> kod mene nije dobro radio 
<SilverSpace> libreelec je bolji od openelec ekipa je bolje odzava i lakse za nadograditi novu verziju 
<SilverSpace> arch kaj sam ga stavio na rpi je sa kodi najbolje radio najmanje stekao i gnjavio proc
<SilverSpace> ali je velika zajebancija za postavit :)
<vileni> jelly: zadnji neki, kaby ili apollo lake
<SilverSpace> S905X je trenutno najbolje podrzan kaj se tice kodi
<vileni> i to da radi ootb nemam pojma, samo znam da ga uopce ima
<vileni> Mmike: moj na 24/7 se jos uvijek ne cuje ventilator, a sigurno preko 2 godine radi
<dodobas> mozda nema ventilator ? :)
<SilverSpace> bemti dell kaj nema hdmi
<dodobas> ili nikad nije radio ?
<vileni> dodobas: ima :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<vileni> zaruzi ponekad na prvo paljenje
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto fali DP ?
<vileni> ali to se rijetko dogadja kad ga nikad ne gasimo
<vileni> jedino ako struje nestane
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nis ali trenutno mi treba hdmi 
<SilverSpace> DP mi je na racunalu spojen
<dodobas> nedavno sam skuzio ... cheap laptopi i cheap monitori su HDMI ... ostali voze DP ili oboje 
<Mmike> vileni: eto iso isprobat ribse :)
<vileni> Mmike: one koje sam ujutro stavio?
<Mmike> vileni: ma znam al' prije ili kasnije ce crknit
<SilverSpace> kad mi se upali bojler na monitoru mi nestane slika na trenutak :)
<Mmike> vileni: iako, da, mislim da je nuc najbolje rjesenje
<Mmike> i ja cu nuc ubost kad skuzim da je rpi sranje :)
<Mmike> vileni: da :D (od ujutro)
<vileni> Mmike: i kakva su? imaju na ponudi dana popust btw
<vileni> porcija za dvoje za 120kn
<Mmike> vileni: e jebiga da sam znao bi kupio
<Mmike> sad sam doso
<vileni> Mmike: pa da si ista komentirao mozda bi se sjetio :)
<vileni> https://www.ponudadana.hr/Svinjska-rebarca-s-ploskama-krumpira-salatom-i-umacima-za-dvoje-za-119-kn-28230_1
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nemaveze :D
<vileni> jel valjaju uopce?*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a kaj si reko da treba za raspbiana?
<Mmike> vileni: kak da znam, srca mu?
<Mmike> pa moram probat prvo :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj mislis kaj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace> [14:16:07] Mmike: raspbianima je debian i moras se zajebavati dodavati kod
<Mmike> kaki kod?
<SilverSpace> ima ga u repozitoriju 
<SilverSpace> istaliras i vjerojatno je stara verzija
<SilverSpace> zajebancija
<SilverSpace> i nikad mi nije dobro radio 
<vileni> Mmike: a znaci "isao probati" znaci da si tek tamo :)
<vileni> ja mislio da je to past tense
<vileni> nista, kupi kupon i pitaj jel imaju printer
<Mmike> vileni: :) ne, cekam upravo
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: probatcemo sad
<Mmike> vileni: hahaha :D
<vileni> Mmike: ali onda ih nazoves i rezerviras
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si kupio rpi ?
<vileni> kad te pitaju koji stol, kazes "ovaj gdje sjedim"
<Mmike> vileni: LOL :D :D :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, jos za novu godinu, nikak da ga upogonim
<vileni> kad vec mora biti po protokolu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<vileni> citao komentare da su srali nekima da ne mogu svi iskoristiti kupone, je su slucajno sjeli za stol sa prijateljima na koje su naletjeli tamo
<SilverSpace> jedem cicoku radi secera vec par dana
<SilverSpace> cak mi je i bolja od mrkve sirove
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> vileni: internet im je ocajan
<Mmike> morao sam se prekardacit na mobilno bombonaro
<vileni> Mmike: sta inace koristis po lokalima internet? :)
<Mmike> pa ovisi di, al' u principu da
<SilverSpace> sve vise srtanica koje upozoravaju na adblock
<Mmike> vileni: tak tak
<Mmike> vileni: ok su, al' nisu sad neznam kak posebna
<vileni> Mmike: koliko je jedna porcija?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet :)
<Mmike> vileni: lol
<Mmike> vileni: 100 kuna :)))))))0
<Mmike> vileni: ne vrijede 50, jebo me pas
<Mmike> ok, aj, ima ih, 60ak kuna da su reko bi 'ok, ak se nadjes tu, fakat korektno'
<Mmike> za 100 kuna hocu rapsodiju
<Mmike> ili bar da netko misli da radi rapsodiju
<Mmike> ovo je totalno bezveze
<Mmike> R&B food rebrica su 90 kuna i bolja su pun kufer
<Mmike> doduse, ova dodju bez umaka
<Mmike> netko ne voli kad su u umaku
<Mmike> al' ona se raspadaju u ustima
<Mmike> ova moras trgat s kosti
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> a dobro, barem nisam ja morao isprobati :)
<vileni> ona u rnb mozes sa vilicom jesti, jednom rukom, koliko su mekana
<Mmike> ona su preizvrsna
<Mmike> ok su i u zvoncu
<Mmike> ono, bas su dobra
<vileni> a zvonce je ipak elitna pecenjara :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/746539379/pi-zero-ali-keychain?ref=thanks_tweet
<SilverSpace> opet cu morati trositi pare
<SilverSpace> trebam poslat kinezu upit kaj je sa mojim paketom 
<SilverSpace> muka mi je 
<obruT> meni sutra/prekosutra dolazi jedan, platio 20 kn vise, al barem znam da je poslan i UK i da ce doci brzo :)
<obruT> 20kn vise -> vise nego da sam narucio iz Kine
<SilverSpace> ma ovo jos kao da nije posalno evo skoro tjedan dana vec
<SilverSpace> tak nikad dugo nije cekalo na obradu 
<SilverSpace> navodno salje samo petkom pa cu vidjeti za koji dan 
<obruT> i u petak ga uvati sracka, ne stigne poslat i cekaj do drugog petka :)
<obruT> kupit nesto zeni za Valentinovo ili ne ? :P
<dodobas> obruT: mozda jedan BBC
<dodobas> Big ball of Candy :)
<obruT> :P
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyLT5TCBKiU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Å ta je 14-og FEBRUARA ? :: Duration: 00:06 :: Views: 161,286 uploaded by Mahir Mahy Cucukovic :: 394 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSmJ9yjm-sQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Zvezda - Baka Rada,14.februar 8.mart - Exploziv Tv Prva feat.Centrala Župa :: Duration: 06:23 :: Views: 47,025 uploaded by centralazupa :: 203 likes :: 10 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/nE66C hmm
<sillyslux> ah s docsis-om 3.1 je moguce cak i 10 GBit/s sym
<jelly> heh, propustio sam ovo http://www.zdnet.com/article/ex-top-mozilla-dev-to-windows-users-ditch-all-antivirus-except-microsofts-defender/
<jelly> navodno se antivirusi petljaju u toliko API-ja u windowsima, a pisani su tak lose da se pravi vise rupa nego da ih uopce nema
<vileni> jelly: tako nesto sam i ja zakljucio kad nista nisu radili kako treba, a samo su usporavali sustav, onda mi bolje pustiti microsoftov koji je barem integriran normalno da radi svoj posao
<SilverSpace> www.kotejebeukrivini.co.ja
<jelly> ono kad i google i mozilla hvale Defender da im se ne petlja u posal i ne rusi zastite
<SilverSpace> ovaj micro:bit mi izgleda ko prevara kaj nije mogo za te pare uzeti raspberry pi zero 
<jelly> r.pi zero je bezveze
<vileni> takoje
<vileni> 5$ a trebas 50$ dodataka da mozes ista s njim
<jelly> ovo je dizajnirano za skole sa hrpom pizdarijica po defaultu, ak se BBC prihvatio toga nece biti bezveze i bez podrske
 * obruT se ne bi slozio, zero mi se savrseno uklapa u neke projekte
<jelly> ako bude srece, pa kao onomad BBC Micro, koji je za razliku od nase Galaksije i Orla imao ohoho
<jelly> obruT: pa tebi da, ali ne klincima koji tek trebaju razviti siru sliku i svoje ideje
<obruT> njima naravno ne
<obruT> samo ja ne bi nikad reko za neki komad jeftine elektronike da je bezveze :) za skuplje se vec moze reci :)
<SilverSpace> micro:bit nije jeftin 
<SilverSpace> ne vidim kak ce djeca uz to nepredovat
<jelly> dizajn i izvrsenje skolskog programa je daleko skuplje, a to microbit.org vec ima (doduse treba prevesti i prilagoditi sve lekcije)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne trebas 50$ cca 20$ ti je dosta
<jelly> ja bi im svakako dao priliku umjesto unaprijed osudjivati na neuspjeh
<SilverSpace> ne osudujem 
<SilverSpace> sve ima svoj e
<SilverSpace> cidjet cemo 
<vileni> program je dosta bitna stvar
<vileni> a rpi je vjerojatno ionako prekompliciran za tu dob
<vileni> vecina jedva zna usmjeriti kornjacu
<sillyslux> sta god je, dobro je
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> 100 put bolje od https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fbabysholzspielzeug.de%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F11%2F58669-bausteine-baukl%C3%B6tze-und-setzk%C3%A4sten.png&f=1
<SilverSpace> vileni: yep ali svi znaju na mobitelu tipkat
<jelly> osim toga bit ce lekcija sa Doctor Who-om
<jelly> to nemre bit lose :-D
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: i to je upitno
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: lol 
<SilverSpace> moj netjak sad ce deset godina i uuopce ga za sad ne zanima racunalo i ista oko njega ni telefon isto 
<SilverSpace> sto je ok 
<sloft> pa i nemora svako djete ic u taj smjer
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<jelly> neko treba i bifteke pravit i kuce gradit i ljude lijecit
<SilverSpace> joj odoh spat zjevam 
<sloft> eh bifteke... klat
<sloft> ughh
<SilverSpace> treba i netko to pojedat
<SilverSpace> pojest*
<sloft> bolje s micro:bitom napravit robot koji kolje stoku
<sloft> ili gradi kucu
<SilverSpace> je ali ti za to opet treba zero :)
<sloft> pa mozda bas i ne
<SilverSpace> onda telefon
<sloft> swarm power
<vileni> kad ste zadnji put culi za ubuntu phone?
<obruT> u 
<obruT> vileni: u 22:09 :)
<vileni> obruT: nije to the game!
<vileni> :D
<jelly> vileni: you lose
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/XD001F7.gifv huh
<SilverSpace> vileni: zasto pitas 
<SilverSpace> Mokka X mi dobro izgleda steta kaj je opel
<vileni> izgleda da je nexus5 polusluzbeno podrzan za ubuntu mobil
<vileni> vrijeme da uzmem novi pa da se mogu igrati  s tim malo
<Mmike> zasjedio sam si nogu
<Mmike> i sad nemrem stat na nju
<jelly> trnci
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> nesh sam sjebo :)
<Mmike> sjedio sam na stopalu si
<jelly> doci ce, polako
<Mmike> ma, jos popodne sam to napravio
<jelly> lol
<jelly> ubio si nogu
<vileni> to se hoce izvuci sa hamburgera sutra
<Mmike> nest je bolje, al' i dalje nemrem se oslonit na nju 
<Mmike> uuu
<Mmike> hambeki
<Mmike> taman odem na traumu prije :)
<Mmike> valjda mi nece servis uletjet (crko mi termostat, pa cekam da dodje)
<jelly> kad ti je odrezu, moci ces staviti BIONICKU
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> bas si me utjesio, jelly 
<Mmike> hvala :)
<Mmike> dodobas, daklem, opce se ne mocka pymongo.MongoClient
<Mmike> nego sa dekoriram test sa @patch.object(mojsuperpajtonmodul, 'MongoClient')
<Mmike> gledam, jeboga, sta god da napravim ovaj se oce spojit na bazu
<SilverSpace> oo sad i salje za hrvatsku https://thepihut.com 
<SilverSpace> kaze novinar padobranci a ja pogledam na tv a omo ni P od padobranaca
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/831577767661678592/pu/vid/316x180/aivL05vRgdkB_jYa.mp4
<SilverSpace> jako jako :)
<obruT> hihi :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: otkud je to ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> na twitteru dobio :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-15
<dodobas> ghee
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni, dodobas, danas u 12? trebam javit budz0r da zna doci
<budz0r> tu sam :P
<hbogner> vidi vidi :d
<budz0r> lurkam :D
<vileni> tocno u podne?
<SilverSp1ce> jutr
<hbogner> vileni, si senor, high noon
 * ivoks veceras skida tablice s auta
<ivoks> i sutra ide odjava
<Mmike> ivoks, kupio si konacno poor-mans mercedes? :)
<ivoks> nisam jos, ali budem
<Mmike> ili di dopizidila drzava i sve i odlazis?
<ivoks> al dopizdila mi drzava
<Mmike> kud ces?
<Mmike> vileni, hbogner budz0r - da!
<ivoks> jucer mi racunovodja rekao koliko jos moram doplatiti poreza na dohodak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj mi vise nisi plav?!
<Mmike> aha, krivi nick, sve 5
<ivoks> znaci, s porezom na dohodak u 2016 sam komotno mogao kupiti stan
<ivoks> mater im
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> zakaj ne predjes na placanje poreza na dobit?
<ivoks> ma na isto dodje
<Mmike> ja sam brijao da si to vec napravio
<ivoks> to cu ionako morati
<ivoks> ali na isto dodje
<ivoks> sve je to isti drek
<Mmike> pa ne dodje, brate, porez na dobit je 20%, cak su ga nesh smanjili od 1.1
<ivoks> pa je, ali
<Mmike> a porez na dohodak je milijardu
<ivoks> ako si isplatis placu, placa je dohodak
<Mmike> ok, i to su kao nesto smanjili sad - ak puno zaradjujes man ji ti je porez :D
<ivoks> porez na dobit firme je 20%
<ivoks> porez na dohodak na placu je 40%
<Mmike> pa nemoj si isplatiti 50k kuna place :)
<ivoks> jesi cuo sto je isto novo od 1.1.?
<ivoks> ako si isplacujes minimalac u svojoj firmi
<Mmike> ma jesam, da
<ivoks> dakle, u firmi ciji si vlasnik
<Mmike> narasla mi plata :)
<BotaniCar> Ja nisam, kaj se desi ? 
<Mmike> ne vlasnik nego direktor
<ivoks> hoces-neces, moras placati vece doprinose
<ivoks> iako si ih mozda ne mozes priustiti
<BotaniCar> Cek, oni ti definiraju minimalac ?! :) 
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<ivoks> ne
<BotaniCar> *davanja
<ivoks> ti sebi isplacujes minimalac
<Mmike> nene, mosh si ti ne isplacivat placu skroz
<Mmike> al' moras doprinose platit
<ivoks> ali ti drzava veli 'davanja ces to drugoj tarifi'
<Mmike> da, 'direktorski minimalac' :)
<BotaniCar> O mile im majke jebem  
<Mmike> vec vidim kak ce ekipa se zaposljavat 'unakrsno;'
<Mmike> ja sam direktor u svojoj firmi ali radim u firmi B i tamo primam minimalac i placaju mi tamo doprinose, minimalne
<Mmike> a s obzirom da mi netko placa doprinose, ne moram si ih ja placat u svojoj firmi
<Mmike> i obrnuto :)
<Mmike> meni je od 1.1 placa veca - nema smisla da placam ekstra doprinose a da si ne isplatim platu za to
<Mmike> i jos sam si najam stana povecao
<Mmike> kad je bal, nek je bal :)
<BotaniCar> (y)
<Mmike> ivoks, frend jedan otvorio firmu u srbiji, a drugi sad ide to napravit u bosnu
<Mmike> a vele da mosh i u sloveniji
<Mmike> ne znam kak se to isplati tocno, cekam rezultate
<Mmike> jer ja imam dost troskova u firmi, jer je firma - tu
<Mmike> ak bude u sloveniji onda nemrem to vise
<vileni> ivoks: pa sto ces sa autom bez tablica? :)
<vileni> kako se uopce isplati imati firmu kad toliko posla imas oko toga sto ces kamo isplatiti :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ja znam server se restartal :)
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  09:48:42 up 52 days, 18:47,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.18, 0.22
<Mmike> al' bi se bas mogo restartat! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj je poormans mercedes ? 
<BotaniCar> Audi ? :) 
<SilverSpace> Yugo :)
<obruT> koliko mi se cini, direktorski minimalac je oko 5kkuna
<obruT> barem direktor moje firme toliko ima :)
<BotaniCar> Moja Moja drektorica spana placu tako da ima za 100kn manju od moje
<obruT> pa da...
<obruT> ja sam imo vecu placu ko obican sljaker nego sad ko direktor :)
<vileni> ok, neka digne ruku tko nema firmu na ovom kanalu :D
<dodobas> (hand)
<ivoks> Mmike: isplati se i firmu otvoriti u SAD-u
<ivoks> u delawareu
<ivoks> ali ima jedan uvjet
<ivoks> ne smijes poslovati s firmama iz SAD-a
<ivoks> sto je ok, ni Apple nije iz SAD-a
<ivoks> to je sve offshore
<ivoks> vileni: pa u tome i je problem; poslovanje u hrvatskoj se ne isplati. na zalost, taj ':)' ne pase u razgovorima o poslovanju u hr
<ivoks> ja ne razumijem kako drzava ne vidi da ce ostati bez svega
<ivoks> jer ako nitko ne daje posao, cemu drzava
<Mmike> da, to i mene zanima
<Mmike> ok ideologije i sve to, mogu razumjeti
<ivoks> kod nas se politicari ponasaju kao da je zemlja njihova
<Mmike> al' sto nitko ne zbraja brojeve?
<ivoks> kao da su oni kraljevi
<ivoks> danas je netko isao u pratnji policije
<ivoks> i policajac mase s onom palicom, sav bijes iz njega puca
<ivoks> i mislim si, kaj je tebi koji k, pa taj je u tom audiu, a ti u tom mercedesu zato kaj mi to tako hocemo
<ivoks> nemas ti meni kaj mahat
<ivoks> a drustvo uopce ne cijeni pothvate
<ivoks> mediji su uzas. u.z.a.s.
<ivoks> samo ekskluziva, kak je koja samoprozvana diva nesto izjavila, ono, uzas
<ivoks> vratite nam vjesnik!
<vileni> briga drzavu dok god se mogu zaduziti za svoje place
<ivoks> a sad tek mogu
<ivoks> a mogu se zaduziti zbog onoga sto poslodavci rade
<obruT> problem je sto vecina gradjana misli drzava=vlast, a ne drzava=sav narod  pa misle da kak vlast radi da se s tim mora pomirit koliko god da bilo lose
<SilverSpace> SilverSpace: (hand)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> obruT: da
<ivoks> obruT: ja bi cak rekao kako misle drzava='jedna osoba koja odlucuje o zivotu i smrti i koja ce mi dati kruha i batine'
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobro jutro, pa odavno su mediji kriminal sve se svodi na klik klik klik $$$
<Mmike> iako ne stujem bas miltona friedmana, ima par super stvari koje je lik rekao
<Mmike> pitali su ga kakva je odgovornost drzave spram siromasnih
<Mmike> a lik odgovara protupitanjem: Kakva je odgovornost ove zgrade spram ljudi koji su u njoj?
<budz0r> @hbogner di se nadjemo
<Mmike> Nikakva, veli. Drzava nema odgovornost. LJUDI imaju odgovornost.
<hbogner> (hand) <- kasnim, ali nemam firmu u rh
<Mmike> hbogner, budz0r, kud se ide?
<Mmike> jel' mogu ja s vama?
<budz0r> Mmike: pa kaj ne idemo u podmornicu?
<Mmike> ke?
<Mmike> aha, submarine
<Mmike> ja mislio na podmornicu u frankopanskoj ;D
<hbogner> budz0r, u submarine, radnicka
<hbogner> Mmike, ne prcaj, znas da moras tamo biti najkasnije u 12
<Mmike> jos 4 minute imate
<Mmike> sam da znate :)
<Mmike> kasnite :)
<BotaniCar> E, zaj ste vi tam ? 
<BotaniCar> *kaj ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj?
<Mmike> vileni: the quest continues :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta ides u burgeraj?
<Mmike> vileni: tu sam :)
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> kad ih vidim kak mirisu, uhmmm muhmmmm
<vileni> i koliko kostaju a treba ti povecalo da vidis sto jedes
<Mmike> vileni: u biti su jeftiniji nego u submarinetu :)
<Mmike> ovo sto sam sad tamo jeo je bilo 50 kuna, ovo sto cu tu naruciti je 43 :)
<Mmike> (tj, sto sam narucio)
<vileni> i 2 puta su manji
<vileni> dakle kostaju 100kn
<Mmike> nisu :) 
<Mmike> jedno 1/3 su manji
<vileni> ne vjerujem ti
<Mmike> s tim da je meso jednako, manji je burger okolo
<vileni> donesi mi jedan pa cu razmisliti :P
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> ja sam skroz za to da odemo isprobati tu, my treat :)
<Mmike> pa da das sud, opet
<vileni> i ja sam, ali neznam kad
<Mmike> bio sam tu 2put u zadnjih mjesec i pol, i nisu bili tak dobri k'o sto su znali biti
<Mmike> zato sam i dosao sad tu da probam
<Mmike> a imaju i super inetrnet :)
<rut> dan
<vileni> Mmike: to je bitno ovima koji tipkaju umjesto da pricaju? :P
<rut> zasto je hr.archive.ubuntu.com tako spor 
<rut> ~60kb/s
<vileni> zato jer se vrti na budz0r-ovom mobitelu! :)
<rut> onda bolje da ugasite taj mirror .. uzas .
<rut> zanzibarski mirror brze radi 
<Mmike> rut: odakle se spajas?
<Mmike> meni radi ok skroz
<rut> HR . iskon 
<rut> 100/100
<Mmike> sec
<rut> nejde vise od 60k
<Mmike> rut: potegni ovo: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/test.bin
<Mmike> meni to sad ide 2Mbit/sec, al' tolko mi internet tu daje
<Mmike> od doma, tcom optika, imam oko 70mbita
<Mmike> rut: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<vileni> meni na iskonu ide 10.7MB/s
<Mmike> ovo prvo je s interneta iz burgeraja (tcom dsl), a ovo drugo je tcom optika
<Mmike> vileni: thnx
<Mmike> rut: it's you, it's not us :)
<Mmike> sa ubuntu-hr imam 500MB/sec :D :D
<Mmike> vileni: zkas kaj je bed s ovim burgerajem - cekas burgere k'o u kosti cevape
<rut> 6.03mb/s ovaj link 
<rut> a ubuntu 60kb/s
<rut> isti server
<Mmike> a kaj skidas da ti ide tak sporo?
<Mmike> mosh dat URL
<Mmike> ?
<rut> devstack pa skida pakete neke koji mu fale .. cista instalacija 
<Mmike> pa daj neki paket koji skida
<Mmike> a da sporo ide
<rut>  http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 libpython2.7-dev amd64 2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1
<Mmike> cek da probam
<rut> ~60kb/s cijelo vrijeme .. 156 paket skida i non stop ista brzina 
<vileni> Mmike: pa tesko je tako male hamburgere napraviti, vjerojatno imaju neku djecu da to rade
<BotaniCar> kak se na englestini kaze "ponuda" ( ne racun )?
<obruT> iju sto sam upravo razjebo jednu od svojih openstack instalacija... dodo hrpu koda u pythonuse, negdje sam nesto zajebo :)
<rut> https://postimg.org/image/vdn3jtta9/
<Mmike> rut: a potegni sa strane ovo: http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.7/libpython2.7-dev_2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1_amd64.deb
<rut> 9Mb/s
<Mmike> da, nekaj kod tebe ne stima
<Mmike> ctrl-c na onaj update pa probaj ponovo
<rut> ma jok sad .. 98% je 
<BotaniCar> nema veze, nemosh prijaviti problem i onda odbiti pokusati reproducirati ga, odbit' ce ti ticket :)
<rut> eto . sad je skidao opet neke update i opet 60k
<vileni> ja sam apdejtao NAS doma i nije tako sporo islo
<rut> neznam .. http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.7/libpython2.7-dev_2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1_amd64.deb ide Ok .. klasicni apt-get koma
<SilverSpace> 414 kB/s
<SilverSpace> ma kaj to znacilo 
<Mmike> vileni, daklem, tesko mi je rec
<Mmike> nemrem rec, k'o pred 3-4 mjeseca, kategoricki, da je burgeraj bolji
<Mmike> ovaj sad mi je bio fin, iako dosta slan (sto mi je bas cudno)
<Mmike> nije puno manji - pecivo je tanje, kilavije
<Mmike> pogotovo donji dio
<Mmike> socniji je puno
<Mmike> slijedeci put kad idemo u podmornicu ja cu prvo u burgeraj svratit :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: zadnja narudzba s ebay-a, prosli tjedan narucio, estimated delivery: 15.2. - 17.2. evo stigao papiric... jer postar nikad ni ne pokusa deliverat nego samo donese papiric na kojem pise da je probao
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma ja nemam povratne informacije od prodavaca da je uopce poslano
<SilverSpace> ono svi napisu poslano 
<SilverSpace> ovaj nista od 5.2
<obruT> SilverSpace: napisi mu 他媽的你
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 99.6 % pozitivni je
<SilverSpace> i jos ima 36 sold in 24 hours
<SilverSpace> bum vidio kaj mi bu odgovorio 
<vileni> Mmike: ako se ikad nadjem  blizu burgeraja ici cu probati bas
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavo_Bari%C5%A1i%C4%87
<datase> ^ Pavo Barišić is a Croatian philosopher and politician serving as the Minister of Science and Education in the Cabinet of Andrej Plenković and a humanoid form of computer key combinations Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V since 19 October 2016. He publishes...
<Mmike> ja cu se potrgat :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> "Securing the Multi-Dimensional Cloud" majko mila .. 
<BotaniCar> looking for single-dimensional cloud , please message if you're offering :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta, nikad nisi nista vrtio u 4d cloudu ? mozes fino i zavrtit virtualku u drugom vremenu, povijesti ili buducnosti :)
<vileni> to kao ona kina di ti pustaju mirise i prskaju te vodom
<vileni> tako ti ovaj cloud kad prdne onda zasmrdi
<BotaniCar> Mora da je tak nekaj :) Uglavnom, veli fortinet da imaju rjesenje za mene :) Valjda uz firewall appliance sad prodaju i gas maske i limene sesirice
<Mmike> citam 'maske za limene sesirice'
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/awakenwithjp/videos/vb.961065217242674/1595915540424302/?type=2&theater AHAHAHAHAH 
<BotaniCar>  "i havent slept for 11 days, that's how i broke out of their control" :)
<BotaniCar> "burry guns, you'll need them to shoot your neighbours" :)
<BotaniCar> Naisao sam na FB na decka koji je iz egzistencijalnih razloga morao prevoditi Ickeove knjige :) Veli bogec da je sljaka bila gadna :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: dobar je tip :)
<obruT> ima neki vidio kako snimati fotke s joge :) koji provokator :)
<BotaniCar> (y)
<dodobas> hairy linux dev ... NSFW
<BotaniCar> Hahahahđ
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/831577767661678592/pu/vid/316x180/aivL05vRgdkB_jYa.mp4
<BotaniCar> Došao Ivica iz škole i hvali se tati:
<BotaniCar> - Tata našao sam curu!
<BotaniCar> - Ooo, bravo sine, a koliko ima godina??
<BotaniCar> - 47, tata
<BotaniCar> - Uuu sine, nije li malo prestara za tebe??
<BotaniCar> - Jooj, tata jesi ti kad čuo staru poslovicu: 'Stara koka dobra juha??'
<BotaniCar> - Jesam jesam sine, a jesi ti kad čuo da se netko najeo od juhe????
<dodobas> Ivica pretpostavljam ima 13 godina ? :)
<dodobas> jel zna netko nekakav linux dektop user guide, dokument nesto ... ? :)
<dodobas> *desktop
<jelly> freemail not so free, > Kako bi aktivirali veliki mailbox pošaljite poruku sadržaja Net8301 na broj 616478. Cijena SMS poruke je 3,66 Kn (Tele2) 3,72 Kn (Vip i T-Mobile) jednokratno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> nis kinez ne trza
<SilverSpace> jaj grazelje me bu danas vubilo
<obruT> bice zanimljivo veceras :) otvori prozore :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWMb3DUhJS0 ono kad C64 demo radi stvari koje su prije bile wow na 16bitnim strojevima
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SHAPE 2017 THE SHORES OF REFLECTION (C64) :: Duration: 17:26 :: Views: 281 uploaded by lemmingoffence :: 20 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, to u emulatoru nekom? :D
<jelly> ne, kao sto pise dole, snimano sa pravog hardvera
<SilverSpace> jel vam radi gmail
<SilverSpace> hm vama ne radi ni internet :=)
<jelly> kome
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gpd-pocket-ubuntu-7-inch-laptop-indiegogo
<SilverSpace> vama :)
<jelly> ooh, trackpoint <3
<jelly> na krivom mjestu al jebga sad
<jelly> kak cu palcem gurat po trackpointu, to je skroz cudno
<jelly> to je efektivno 7" tablet sa tipkovnicom koju nemres odspojit
<jelly> da je trackpoint izmedju G H i B gdje mu je pravo mjesto, uzeo bi to fore radi
<SilverSpace> je malo nezgodno moras micat ruku 
<SilverSpace> bemti kineza 
<SilverSpace> idem trazit drugog 6$ potrosit
<jelly> kako se vele princes krafne na engleskom?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jelly: Cream puffs 
<jelly> kupilo se poslije rucka 24 komada malih, jako finih tu u Meli na tresnjevci, 40kn kilo (kilo je cca 11-12 komada), i nestale su u roku odmah
<SilverSpace> sestra kupi gotove pa sama slozi kremu kakvu hoce
<jelly> plus, cini se da su ovi kinezi sa Atom tabletom izgleda digli memoriju na 8GB i dodali touchscreen, za istu cijenu, samo nisu updateali indiegogo
<SilverSpace> cak slozi i sa pudingom od vanilije
<jelly> neeeee puding neeee :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ??
<jelly> princes krafne s pudingom su mi, onako, prevara
<SilverSpace> nije bas cisti puding umjesa na kraju zumanjak pa je krema
<SilverSpace> ispadne fino 
<SilverSpace> sad sam kod drugog kineza narucio isti uredaj pa ko ga hebe 
<SilverSpace> sa ovim drugim cu se gombat
<vileni> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/supercars/heres-wholl-help-aston-martin-build-its-1000bhp-hypercar#1
<SilverSpace> jebes nije na baterje
<vileni> pa djelomicno je
<SilverSpace> ja bi rade ovo http://www.topgear.com/car-news/first-look/revealed-621bhp-mercedes-maybach-g650-landaulet
<jelly> al ovo je vec zanimljivo, 3000x2000 reza, $369, jos upiknem normalnu usb tipkovnicu s trackpointom i vozi http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/02/15/369-chuwi-hi13-2-in-1-windows-10-tablet-is-equipped-with-a-3000x2000-display-supports-ubuntu-linux/
<SilverSpace> ides pa kaj tu vidis na toj rezi 
<Mmike> munin grafice :D
<jelly> nije bitno sto vidis nego sto ne vidis -- pixele :-)
<jelly> jedino je pitanje kak se linuxi snalaze sa 320dpi
<SilverSpace> $369
<SilverSpace> neka greska to 
<Mmike> jelly, losnjikavo, rekao bih :D
<SilverSpace> munin ? to sam neki dan pokusao slozit i ne radi :)
<jelly> nije nuzno greska, bazirano na starom modelu samo sa 14" full-hd koji je bio $250
<BillStern> Dobraveče!
<jelly> dobra večer
<SilverSpace> večera je bila dobra
<BillStern> Kliko bi mogao dobiti za Sony Vaio Core2Duo 4GB memorija
<Mmike> brate mili, ova kolinda, pa ta je sramota na kvadrat
<Mmike> BillStern, si gledao na njuskalu?
<obruT> Mmike: sta je sad napravila/rekla ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti ne radi, pa sam apt-get install
<Mmike> obruT, pa, todoric odlazi u kurac, rusi se prijete da im je pun kurac, a ova omalovazava ruskog veleposlanika u .hr
<Mmike> 'mi u hrvatskoj malo previse vaznosti pridajemo veleposlanicima'
<Mmike> kokos :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je to, jer ona je radila vani pun kurac, i znam likove koji su radili s njom, s jednim sam boardgameove vise puta igrao, lik veli da je zena jebena
<Mmike> tak da ne kuzim koji kurac
<obruT> jebena -> dobro su je jebali ili  ? :)
<BillStern> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> obruT, vrlo sposobna i cijenjena u poslu koji je radila :)
<Mmike> jebemu rizu, samo sise vidis :)
<BillStern> Jel puno 1500 kn
<BillStern> ima 500 GB HDD
<Mmike> BillStern, pa tak nekak se cini po njuskalu
<Mmike> BillStern, koji model je to, imas URL na specke?
<Mmike> hm, rekao bih i manje od 1500
<Mmike> vidi ovo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/sony-prijenosnici/prodajem-laptop-sony-vaio-i3-quad-6gb-ram-full-hd-1920x1080-win-10-oglas-19935912
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma na rpi :)
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d3/74/24/d37424e2532115698592d9a5beae93d8.jpg
<Mmike> 1900 kuna, a i3, 6GB memorije, FullHD 15" ekran
<SilverSpace> hihi :)
<BillStern> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-VAIO-VGN-FW21Z-Bluetooth-Widescreen/dp/B001GMZN44
<BillStern> ovaj je moj
<BillStern> 1200 kn?
<jelly> BillStern: c2d je jako star, 1200 zvuci realno
<jelly> Mmike: radila vani... al s kim i za koga!
<jelly> (hint: nisu rusi)
<Mmike> billa indijski orascici trumps konzum orascici
<Mmike> OPET sjedim na fakin nozi
<Mmike> BillStern, 1000, mozda 800, ovisi kak brzo ga zelis prodati
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/sony-prijenosnici/prodajem-sony-vpcz128gg-oglas-21320609
<Mmike> ovaj je 1400 kuna
<Mmike> a ima i7 proc
<Mmike> doduse, prvu generaciju, al' opet miljama jaci od c2d
<Mmike> no, s druge strane: http://www.njuskalo.hr/sony-prijenosnici/laptop-sony-vaio-vgn-cr220e-hdd-200gb-pink-rozi-oglas-19709057
<Mmike> ovaj pak oce 1800 :)
<Mmike> BillStern, pronjuskaj malo po njuskalu
<jelly> kad je rozi
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/lancani-sudar-na-slavonskoj-skrseno-sest-vozila-u-teskoj-prometnoj-nesreci-u-zagrebu-nekoliko-osoba-ozlijedeno/5640679/
<BillStern> Mmike: uf
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-16
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> bemti jse jucer reko da ce me grazelje kostat zivota
<SilverSpace> od 5h sam dezuran
<dodobas> margo
<SilverSpace> javio se kinez i evo poslao 
<SilverSpace> trebalo ga malo pogurati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/128105/european-parliament-backs-call-for-f1-probe
<SilverSpace> sadm kad se Berni povukao :)
<SilverSpace> ovo vise cekam nego f1 http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/128123/vinales-back-on-top-in-testing
<SilverSpace> mada su se neka pravila promjenila u f1 pa me interesira kaj bu
<vileni> maverick ce tako izjebati rossija da ce to biti strasno
<vileni> samo da ne bude preagresivan kao vecina njegovih godina kad dodju u top momcadi
<vileni> marquez je sad vec iskusan i ozbiljan vozac, lorenzo ima tim koji ce sve dati da pobijedi
<vileni> bit ce jako zanimljiva sezona
<SilverSpace> vileni: i meni se cini 
<vileni> puno jakih vozaca, puno dobrih timova
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> jebeno bude
<vileni> i onda ovi poput crutchlowa koji iz satelitskih i privatnih ulete od nikuda :)
<SilverSpace> samo da ne bude kvarova i padova
<SilverSpace> cek kad to pocnje
<vileni> a ovaj wingban, svi su poceli implementirati krila u oklope :)
<vileni> mislim da je za mjesec dana prva
<SilverSpace> 26/03
<SilverSpace> vileni: pa kaj nisu zabranjeni
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> krila
<vileni> SilverSpace: vidi yamahu i apriliju :)
<vileni> http://www.motofire.com/2017/02/sport/rossi-yamaha-sneak-wings-2017-motogp-race-bike/
<vileni> http://www.crash.net/motogp/news/240279/1/suzuki-shows-special-fairing.html
<vileni> http://www.crash.net/motogp/news/240277/1/aprilia-unveils-winglet-fairing.html
<SilverSpace> vis nisam pratio pa ne znam da su to drugacije slozili 
<vileni> ovaj crash.net je cist solidan sajt, iako nakrcan reklamama
<SilverSpace> pitanje je dali ce odobrit netko ce se zalit 100%
<vileni> tesko da ce imati osnova za zalbu kad je integrirano u oklop, za prosla krila je bilo kao da su opasna zbog kontakta sa drugim vozacima
<vileni> za 2-3 sezone ces na cestovnim motorima vidjeti isto to
<SilverSpace> jebote koliko odlicnih vozaca 
<SilverSpace> a ekipe su sad sve tu 
<SilverSpace> dobro to izgleda
<SilverSpace> ove godine navijam za dukati 
<SilverSpace> inace obozavam #93 :)
<vileni> a ja bi htio da rossi dobije 10.
<vileni> ali sumnjam da ce uspjeti
<vileni> lorenzo ili marquez bi trebali biti prvi
<SilverSpace> rossi treba najprije dobiti vinalesa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio ,nema vise njemacke u kalendaru
<SilverSpace> da 
<obruT> SilverSpace: upravo pokupio na posti :) http://88.198.178.60/stuff/misc/16chrelej_s.jpg
<SilverSpace> oo bit ce to frka sloziti :)
<ivoks> o daaaa
<ivoks> Vozilo sukladno ponudi br. 03668-338-0015 od 16.02. je naručeno u proizvodnju
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2017/02/16/mercedes-confirm-allisons-arrival-technical-director/
<SilverSpace> ovaj se seli svake godine
<SilverSpace> ivoks: oo jesi se ponovioo :)
<ivoks> nisam jos
<ivoks> moram pricekati da ga naprave
<ivoks> znaci, dolazi za dva mjeseca
<obruT> ivoks: sta tocno ?
<ivoks> obruT: a6
<SilverSpace> fino
<ivoks> http://www.audi.ge/ImageResize/resize.php?src=563afa2e615b6.jpg&width=480
<ivoks> vaki
<ivoks> te boje
<ivoks> te felge i ta svjetla :)
<jelly> nadam se da tvoj nece biti fotosopiran ko ovaj!
<ivoks> nisam uzeo 3.0 jer... porez na taj motor je preveliki
<ivoks> ne isplati se
<ivoks> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDI2WDY0MA==/z/rQEAAOSw2xRYT7Uy/$_35.JPG
<ivoks> evo ti ga uzivo
<obruT> pa da, ta fotka je ociti fotosop ove... http://medjimurjepress.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/fico7.jpg
<obruT> pih, kupujes audi i stedis na sitnicama poput poreza...
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> razlika poreza izmedju 2.0 i 3.0 je 1/4 cijene auta
<ivoks> u biti, kada bi u ovo sto sam narucio ugradio jos neku sitnicu poput android/iphone auto integracije (koja kosta 1200kn), porez bi mi bio vise od 20.000kn veci
<ivoks> presmijesno.
<ivoks> bmw 5, ista oprema, bio bi 50% skuplji
<ivoks> ovo sto su ovi napravili je uzas. uzas.
<ivoks> moram priznati da sam i ja pogrijesio, mislio sam da rade dobru stvar
<ivoks> ali... ne, ovo je jako lose
<jelly> eh, ko ima para za seriju 5 ima i za porez
<obruT> za porez na auto, zato ne placa porez na neke druge stvari koje normalan covjek inace placa :) mislim, nemos vozit bmw ako nisi takav :)
<jelly> ne bi se slozio ali :-)
<ivoks> na sto to ne placam porez, a normalni covjek placa?
<obruT> ivoks: ne pricam o tebi :P
<obruT> "... bankomat kraj kojeg je prolazio sam od sebe počeo je izbacivati novac. 63-godišnji je oportunist ugledao kako iz bankomata izlazi više tisuća kuna i bez puno razmišljanja iskoristio priliku. Primijetivši kako određeni iznos novaca nedostaje, pregledali su snimke nadzornih kamera i brzo otkrili krivca protiv kojeg je podnesena kaznena prijava."
<obruT> on je krivac za sto ? za to sto je bankomat izbacivao pare ?
<obruT> da nije on uzeo, uzeo bi netko drugi :P
<obruT> krivac je banka :P
<jelly> onda bi protiv nekoga drugoga bila podnesena kaznena prijava
<obruT> uvijek se moze izvuci na to da je bas "sutra htio vratit pare" :)
<obruT> jel bio tko u brazilskom restacu na horvacanskoj ?
<jelly> onaj na zavoju, di je bila baschiera?
<obruT> da
<jelly> ne :-D
<jelly> navodno imaju all you can ear mesine
<jelly> eat*
<obruT> izgleda da da, na webu nist ne pise kakav je izbor jela (pise da ima i vege, ali sto ?)
<obruT> malo mi izgleda jebeno pretenciozno
<jelly> neki kolege su bili 
<jelly> i navodno je ok
<jelly> al nemam pojma za vege stvari
<Mmike> obruT: bio ja
<Mmike> obruT: nist posebno
<Mmike> vege nema smisla
<Mmike> brazillci su hardcore mesojedi
<Mmike> fora je uzeti taj nhiov curraco ili kako vec, all-you-can-eat
<Mmike> al' je kod nas to jadno
<Mmike> od 10 jela 5 ih je s piletinom
<Mmike> i nakon 2 slijeda ti vise nedaju jest
<Mmike> kao, pa joj znate ovo ono
<Mmike> 250 kuna po glavi kosta all you can eat
<Mmike> u Orlandu kad sam isto to jeo, platio sam 50 dolara veceru (i jos 50 dolara za vino i mineralnu i jos 25 dolara za napojnicu :D )
<Mmike> ali tamo je to, brate mili, sa-vr-se-no
<Mmike> pjevusio sam cijelo vrijeme dok sam jeo: "I'm in heaven... I'm in heaven..." :)
<obruT> Mmike: cek, samo je all-you-can eat ili moze narucit i posebno neku hranu i nemat all-you-can-eat ?
<obruT> super mi je kad citam o necem i pise "bile mnogobrojne poznate licnosti" i onda nabroji onak 10 imena, nikad cuo
<obruT> sad ne znam, jel problem u meni ili ?
<jelly> a da je reko richard stallman onda bi znao
<obruT> nego sto :) al uglavnom je vezano uz poznate u rvackoj
<jelly> ak su neke sportasice i starletani 
<obruT> pa vjerojatno... tzv rvacki jet-set :P
<Mmike> obruT: mislim da ima i non-all-you-can-eat, inace bi propali tu kod nas :)
<Mmike> obruT: problem je u tebi, jbg :)
<Mmike> mislim, "problem", a ne problem :)
<jelly> all-you-cannot-eat
<SilverSpace> i tak 
<SilverSpace> sutra je petek
<Mmike> ping?
<jelly> dong
<jelly> Mmike: nisi mi rekao da postoji i pxz pored pbzip2 i pigz
<obruT> dzabe i7-7700, 32 GB RAM-a, ne znam kak brz disk, kad firefox popizdi, nista ne pomaze :P
<jelly> dzaba bilo konja vranih
<obruT> po livadi razigranih
<jelly> dzaba bilo sata, i salaša
<obruT> dzaba bilo njiva plodnih
<jelly> dzaba bilo sata, i sas i ssd
<jelly> erm
<jelly> COMBO BREAKER
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> stavio sliku mondea na face, napisao kako mu je to zadnji zalazak
<ivoks> pol sata poslije prodao auto :)
<vileni> ivoks: jesi dobio vise od 1500? :)
<ivoks> prodao sam ga za 500 eura
<ivoks> braticu :)
<Mmike> obruT, djeti povray?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-17
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> burro
<pav> runka
<vileni> dodobas: magarac? :)
<dodobas> vileni: maslac ... neki talijanski :)
<dodobas> Tribina: Postkapitalizam i tehnologija - https://www.facebook.com/events/206220399844434/
<dodobas> danas u 18h
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/464255/Williams-svijetu-pokazao-svoj-novi-F1-bolid-za-2017-godinu.html
<SilverSpace> dobro to izgleda
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQWPnla6kH0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Specijalni Vlakovi :: Duration: 14:13 :: Views: 5,521 uploaded by Pavle Jurišić Šturm :: 19 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to nisi gledao? već
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> nisam znao da postoji
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kak se zove ona o preseljenju u nutar juge
<SilverSpace> i ta je dobra prikaz kakvo je bilo siromastvo poslje rata 
<SilverSpace> mislim vlak bez voznog reda
<SilverSpace> fil 
<SilverSpace> m
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/smplayer-chromecast-support
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ides u ameriku :))))
<Mmike> u 5tom  mjesecu
<Mmike> al' idem u Cile :)
<SilverSpace> :) is tam bi i ja :)
<jelly> di u Chile
<jelly> tamo imaju dobrih vina jel tak
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> mplayer is dead
<Mmike> mpv is new mplayer
<jelly> nije
<jelly> lik se probudio i opet nes radi sa mplayerom
<jelly> eto
<Mmike> mlje mlji mlja
 * Mmike se switchnio
<jelly> nemres bolivit
<jelly> mpv ima integriran youtube-dl support sto mi je zgodno
<jelly> i krace je za pisat
<SilverSpace> mpv je super
<Mmike> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/javascript-attack-breaks-aslr-on-22-cpu-architectures/
<Mmike> ma gle sad ovo :D
<SilverSpace> mps jos bolji :)
<SilverSpace> mpsyt
<hbogner> kaj vi ne koristite bsplayer :D
<jelly> koji je pak sad taj
<jelly> Mmike: aslr iz kernela je razvaljen godinama i nije za osloniti se na isti.  Ovaj napad je simpatican jer je genericki i dosta sveobuhvatan
<hbogner> jelly, cek da vidim jel to jos postoji, to sam koristio ~2003 na win
<obruT> ja ne kuzim, zasto uopce gledate filmice na necemu sto nije kodi ? :)
<Mmike> purevpn je kul
<hbogner> vidi postoji i ima free i paid verziju
<Mmike> obruT, zato kaj je kodi na kompjuteru/laptopu debilana
<Mmike> purevpn ima support preko chata, u 10 minuta smo sve rjesili :) od-li-cno
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam bsplayer na mobitelu :D
<hbogner> ja na mob i pc(win & linux) koristim vlc
<hbogner> Mmike, i kak to zgleda?
<SilverSpace> obruT: slazem se :)
<Mmike> hbogner, koje?
<hbogner> ja doma cistio backup i nasao stari screenshot sa bsplayserom pa se sad sjetio
<hbogner> Mmike, bs na mob
<obruT> Mmike: pa je, debila je, zato ga i ne koristis na pcu nego htpcu :)
<obruT> vrijeme za snapshot jedne od openstack instalacija jer upravo ide major fuckup jednog dijela koda :)
<Mmike> obruT, a kak da na PCu gledam filmeke?
<Mmike> obruT, jel' neutron popravljas? :D
<Mmike> te, jel' nisi cuo za git i devstack? :)
<obruT> Mmike: malo prckam po neutronu, ipam-u konkretno ;)
<Mmike> oces commitat u upstream? :D
<obruT> nope :) dodao sam dosta pizdarija, pa pratim sto se dogadja, sad idem deployat jedan "proprietary" driver pa da vidim kako ce radit
<obruT> al kad isprogramiram vlastiti ipam driver za jedan ipam managment sw, to ce vjerojatno zavrsiti negdje online
<Mmike> obruT, https://github.com/openstack/neutron/tree/master/neutron/ipam/drivers :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj nisi znao za mps i mpsyt
<obruT> Mmike: to je defaultni, "internal", driver, njega sam skroz isprcko ;)
<Mmike> obruT, ma, znam, serem :)
<Mmike> obruT, al' bi fakat mogli na piv^H^H^Hcaj
<jelly> SilverSpace: niti za bsplayer
<obruT> Mmike: mislis Jameson :)
<jelly> Jenna?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja vec dugo trosim mpsyt meni je super
<SilverSpace> http://theawesomedaily.com/geo-orbital-tire-turns-your-bike-electric/
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva ideja
 * jelly read geo orbital fire
<hbogner> jelly, he he he, death from above ;D
<SilverSpace> hggcjčilsewr č'9[2~[3~[1~
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/832271992376037376/pu/vid/480x480/3tu-XgECROzXye-t.mp4
<Vlado9A> sigurno nekaj u vezi s biciklima :)
<sloft> fck sht lve
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: je pravi biciklo :)
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> ajde ti tak :)
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050SLTPC/ref=pe_783510_227428470_em_1p_0_ti
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ to mi amazon nudi :)
<jelly-home> je li hr.archive.u.o strgan?
<jelly-home> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-crypto/python-crypto_2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<jelly-home> Err:1 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 python-crypto amd64 2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.2
<jelly> yep, promijenio sam mirror i uredno je prošlo dalje
<jelly> Mmike ili tkogod ^^
<Mmike> nebi smio bit
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> xenial?
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> kao što piše.
<jelly> (paketa stvarno nema u poolu)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> neznam odakle ti to cupas
<Mmike> al' sve je ok
<Mmike> na ubuntu.hr se jos nije syncalo
<jelly> (a ima u Packages/Release, što znači da vam skripte ne rade kak spada)
<Mmike> pa, nema
<Mmike> sad sam povukao :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> to je kontejner koji sam neki dan napravio
<Mmike> prvi apt-cache policy je sa 'starim' listama
<Mmike> onda sam reko apt-get update
<Mmike> i onda imas kaj imas
<Mmike> op op
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> potrgano i meni
<jelly> http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz -- tu ima
<Mmike>      2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.1 500
<Mmike>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike> ok, ovo je bug do apt-cachera
<jelly> http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-crypto/python-crypto_2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb -- tu nema
<jelly> xenial-updates nema veze
<jelly> xenial-security je strgan
<jelly> tj. nebitno, pool nije posyncan
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nesh se spojebalo
<jelly> sto znaci da ne koristite preporucene skripte za sync, ili da ubuntu imam bagave skripte za mirrore (sto ne vjerujem)
<jelly> ftpsync na debianu uvijek prvo synca pool pa tek na kraju updatea popise 
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> i tu je tak 
<jelly> tak da i kad ti se zapuni disk, ne moze se ovo desit
<Mmike> trebalo bit :)
<jelly> e sad, ne znam kaj ubuntu koristi za syncanje mirrora
<Mmike> ubumirror se zovu skripte
<Mmike> ne kzuim zakaj se ovo desilo
<Mmike> jos
<Mmike> potjero sam sync sad na ruke, pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> vidim da i ima novija verzija, a mi prastaru koristimo
<Mmike> pa kad prodje cu upgradeirnit to
<Mmike> cini se da ove skripte imaju nekvi bug
<Mmike> nek se ovo posynca pa cu pogledati sto
<Mmike> jelly, thnx!
<Mmike> jelly, ti si vec imao slican problem, jelde?
<Mmike> jelly, cini se da je stvar umrla u pola, al' mi nije jasno zasto je ipak syncala Packages.gz
<Mmike> heh, customer ima serverosh na raid5 volumetu s 3 diska
<Mmike> i jedan spare
<Mmike> crko jedan disk
<Mmike> ovi su forceali rebuild
<Mmike> (tj, disk nije crko, neg kao crkava sere kenja)
<Mmike> i sad je disk umro
<Mmike> a mdam brije da ima 4 diska u polju ;)
<Mmike> jelly, fixed
<Mmike> will reboot the serverosh
<jelly> mozda sam ja jedini koji koristi hr. mirror, kad mu velim da testira najbrzi, na wirelessu, odabere neki u .nl
<jelly> win10 update na laptopu je dodao jednu malu particiju _ispred_ linuxa, 3 minute sam dzaba upisivao password i pokusavao cryptsetup otkljucati krivu particiju
<jelly> nece pa nece
<Mmike> jelly, cime testiras brzinu?
<Mmike> kakav tukac, rebooato sam stroj a nisam kenler instalirao :D
<Mmike> ok, ajmo opeet
<jelly> Software updater -> Settings... -> Ubuntu Software -> Download from: -> Other... -> Select Best Server
<Mmike> a ti to klickes sve
<Mmike> jelly, jesi ti na junitiju?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> i, priviko se i to?
<jelly> za 1600x900 je taman
<jelly> da imam monitor a ne laptop vjerojatno ne bi bilo
<Mmike> bolje je na manjim rezama?
<jelly> meni na vrhu je tlaka na vecim
<jelly> (za razliku od menija na vrhu prozora)
<Mmike> zar se nemoze to vratit nazad na normalno sa 'braindead'?
<jelly> vjerojatno moze
<jelly> ali to mi nije bitno
<jelly> ovo stedi malo vertikale
<jelly> Mmike, uh, httpd je down?
<jelly>   Could not connect to hr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (161.53.50.215). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<Mmike> jelly, rebootam stroj
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> par minuta, pliz :)
<jelly> nema veze, ionako sam zakrpe vec rijesio, i za xenial i za windowse 10
<Mmike> diskova, diskova i biosa flashanog
<jelly> tko jos flasha diskove
<Mmike> kre :)
<Mmike> lik si je neki dan slusalice flashao :)
<jelly> osim ak se moze online 
<Mmike> mislim da cu popit jos jedan viski
<jelly> a zash si jos budan uopce
<Mmike> popravljao sam customeru raid
<Mmike> sad je kolega koji je dezuran preuzeo
<Mmike> pa cekam da vidim kaj ce bit s time
<jelly> md nije raid, md je disaster waiting to happen :>
<Mmike> md je ok :)
<Mmike> sam kaj su ovi bilmezi
<Mmike> tko / vrti na raid5 ?
<jelly> tko vrti ista pametno na raid5
<jelly> izgubis 1 disk i 1 sektor i cao dovidjenja
<Mmike> zato ja imam - raid6 :D
<jelly> da!
<Mmike> ovi jos imaju raid5 na 3 diska
<jelly> i hot spare po mogucnosti
<Mmike> a nemam to
<jelly> kupi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ak to kupim onda cu growat array na 8 diskova :)
<Mmike> sad ih je 7
<Mmike> htio sam kupit onu asrock plocu
<Mmike> sa atomom
<Mmike> i 12 SATA pristekatora
<Mmike> al' s obzirom na to kak crkavaju ti Atomi, sad nekak mislim da necu ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-18
<jelly> nisu ti moderni atomi tak bezveze, u midrange FC SAN storageu ima kontroleri sa po jednim atomom svaki
<jelly> a to djubre moze 288 diskova i gigabajte i par sto k iopsa
<Mmike> da, al' ima neki bed s atomima
<Mmike> crkavaju
<Mmike> intel reko da je bed, jebiga
<Mmike> i ono, sranje je :)
<jelly> a to
<jelly> cisco se nes zalio
<Mmike> mnogi :)
<Mmike> synologyji koje ekipa ima doma su suspectable
<Mmike> a onda citas po forumima, ekipa se zadnje 2 godine zali da im uredjaji misteriozno crkavaju :)
<jelly> bolje da crkne nego da corrupta podatke
<Mmike> up
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> vele ljudi da samo preseljenje diskova u drugu kutiju (di proc radi) nije bed
<Mmike> https://pockethernet.com/store/1/pockethernet
<Mmike> google doma sere nesh
<Mmike> kao, obrisao cache i to sve i svejedno mi daje stare munin grafice na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> sad pogledam s laptopa, sve ok
<vileni> Mmike: kako je to do gugla?
<Mmike> google=chrome :D
<Mmike> eo sad i doma radi ok
<rut> j* i rad subotom 
<rut> zasto ubuntu naopacke vidi diskove u netapp DS14MK4
<rut> sg0 je disk13 a trebao bi biti disk0
<dodobas> hmm ... http://cockpit-project.org/index.html
<dodobas> jel probao netko ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel fino :)
<SilverSpace> jebga ja mislio da je neka klopa
<SilverSpace> https://www.f1puls.com/16031/hamilton-necu-raditi-shoey-to-je-odvratno/
<SilverSpace> :)
<sloft> eh bas, nije mi jasno kak in je to palo napamet
<dodobas> hmm, pokrenes li vise update processa na fedori ... svi lijepo cekaju oslobodenje lock-a ... a za to vrijeme bar skinu pakete
<SilverSpace> keep calm
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/832719436310265857/pu/vid/352x640/VlzgVM9Ove8qpGB6.mp4
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-19
<SilverSpace> jutr
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-12
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> lol https://zimo.dnevnik.hr/clanak/nevjerojatno-superracunalo-u-nuklearnom-postrojenju-iskoristili-za-rudarenje-bitcoina---506422.html
<SilverSpace> jelly: za takav proc i vega grafiku to uopce nije puno love 
<SilverSpace> od danas bi trebao u prodaju 
<obrut> jel zna tko nekakvo gotovo rjesenje iz glave (nesto poput fail2ban) - ako broj udp paketa u jedinici vremena s neke source ip adrese predje neku vrijednost, dodati ip adresu u iptablese...
<obrut> znam neke nacine kako to slozit sam, ali ako ima gotovo, cemu :)
<SilverSpace> muci se malo plagijatoru jedan :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: nego, srpske zastave po Zagrebu i to :)
<SilverSpace> meni ne smeta
<SilverSpace> obrut: i sa najgorim neprijeteljem treba razgovarati 
<SilverSpace> to samo praznoglavcima smeta
<obrut> true ! al sto je najbolje, nagori neprijatelji smo sami sebi :)
<obrut> najbolje -> najgore
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> obrut: sve je to danas interes pojedinaca koji samo misle kako euro strpati u dzep 
<SilverSpace> sve se svodi na novce i ovce 
<SilverSpace> tko više ovaca skupi on je pobjednik 
<jelly> .oom
<datase> !!!!!!!!!OOOOOOOOOOOOM
<SilverSpace> Doommmmm!!!
<jelly> !moo
<jelly> .moo
<datase> !🐄
<jelly> sad ima i emoji u boji ali nemam dovoljno novi freetype za to
<SilverSpace> koja karma spalim si zadnji osigurac od 2A 
<SilverSpace> i uvijek je tak hrpa stvari i bas ono kaj ti treba toga nema doma
<pav> oh
<pav> dan svima
<SilverSpace> pav: ke 
<SilverSpace> jebemti bijelo govno pada 
<SilverSpace> lopatu u ruke
<jelly> bome pada
<jelly> počeo se i hvatat
<SilverSpace> ovdje i zabjelio 
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/963006464099954688/pu/vid/360x640/70dzlM7CdQqRYwIs.mp4
<SilverSpace> :) :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rotfl :)))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> lol SilverSpace 
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOCIgOZ8-dc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ryzen CPU with VEGA Graphics ONBOARD! :: Duration: 07:13 :: Views: 24,437 uploaded by Linus Tech Tips :: 3,408 likes :: 85 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: jos ne vidim da su u prodaji
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.de/AMD-yd2400-C5fbbox-2400-Stealth-Schwarz/dp/B079D8FD28/
<SilverSpace> cak bi se vise isplatilo kupiti ovoga slabijeg 
<jelly> 8-10 gpu unita, to je slično ko intel gpu
<SilverSpace> jelly: navodno intel bude isti gpu od amd radio sa svojim procesorima
<SilverSpace> lol kliknem na titlove u youtubu reko da bas vidim kak to radi i odem na hr titlove kad ono izbaci cirilicu 
<jelly> свашта
<jelly> јел дјеца данас уопће знају читат то
<sillyslux> lol, dosta je ak translate.google.com zna
<SilverSpace> jebga sad treba mi google prevoditelj
<sillyslux> https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%88%D1%82%D0%B0%0A%D1%98%D0%B5%D0%BB%20%D0%B4%D1%98%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%B0%20%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%20%D1%83%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%9B%D0%B5%20%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%98%D1%83%20%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%82%20%D1%82%D0%BE
<SilverSpace> jelly: izgleda da youtub nesto steka na drugom video mi preveo ba neki nepoznati jezik 
<SilverSpace> bas cu sad probati na trecem videu
<SilverSpace> aa skuzio sam zasto malo sam nestrpljiv kak kliknem na hr pa kliknem jos jedanputa a lista se pomakne pa ispadne ono zadnje 
<SilverSpace> :) greska je moja 
<jelly> čitam ćirilicu
<jelly> https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/literatura-knjige/vladimir-muzic-citam-cirilicu-slika-65272770.jpg
<SilverSpace> ja bome ne sve sam zaboravio doduse nisam ni znao nest posebno jer kod nas u skoli nisu ni forsirali onako samo da zadovolje formu  
<SilverSpace> ovaj youtube prevod titlova je poprilicno los prestrašno 
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/recenzije/amd-ryzen-5-2400g-i-ryzen-3-2200g-najbolja-integrirana-grafika-do-sada-2845
<Mmike> pft
<SilverSpace> ke
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-13
<SilverSpace> dan
<pav> jutar
<jelly> #$% apache konfiguracija na centosu je tako losa po defaultu
<obrut> puno toga je lose na centosu po defaultu
<jelly> jedan conf.d/ i sve u njemu, nista VirtualHostova
<obrut> a idiota koji je napravio package za mosquitto treba streljat
<obrut> yum update i ode konfiguracija u 3pm
<jelly> nema patchiranja, ko je to vidio
<obrut> djubre mi je pobrisalo cijelu konfiguraciju na update svih paketa... mogo je barem napravit rpmsave ili stovec
<wathoom> backup is for pussies
<wathoom> :)
<obrut> evo njega opet :)
<wathoom> hihi
<jelly> stavio sam conf file za vhost u taj folder, e ali smtp-nestoconf je prije ssl.conf pa je moj mali vhost najednom postao defaultni.  Sad se zove zz-smtp-nesto.conf da bude na kraju :-\
<sillyslux_> hah... i jos redosljed koji vidis kod `ls` nije isti kad apache ucita conf file-ove
<sillyslux_> "erm, sorry in ascii '-' comes before '0'"
<jelly> moj ls sortira po ascii-ju
<sillyslux_> problem je kad imas filenames "000-something" i "00-somethingelse"
<sillyslux_> jeli to neki tvoj alias?
<sillyslux_> ili neki drugi ls?
<jelly> tu su locale postavke za sortiranje, LC_COLLATE 
<jelly> to*
<sillyslux_> oh ty
<jelly> touch 00-bla 000-bla2; LC_COLLATE=C.UTF-8 ls -l; LC_COLLATE=hr_HR.UTF-8 ls -l
<sillyslux_> hm dvaput jednaki output
<sillyslux_> ali "moj" ls -l je naopak
<sillyslux_> lol
<jelly> mozda imas LC_ALL definiran u shellu (nemoj imat LC_ALL definiran)
<jelly> LC_ALL overridea sve
<sillyslux_> echo $LC_ALL -> ""
<sillyslux_> nista
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/9r
<sillyslux_> weird... touch mi jos pokaze verbose stats... pa valjda nekako sjebo nesto...
<ivoks> $ uname -a
<ivoks> Linux bkoessler-T470 4.4.0-43-Microsoft #1-Microsoft Wed Dec 31 14:42:53 PST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pav> :)
<jelly> 2014?
<pav> M$ Linux ivoks ?
<jelly> mogli su fejkat noviji kernel
<pav> jelly: možda je ivoks u DeLoreanu :p
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> fakat cu nekome potrgati noge i ruke
<SilverSpace> kreteni su isli u moj vrt krasti drva a ne kuze da moj prozor tocno gleda u tu hrpu drva za rostilj po ljeti 
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti blesav da ides kurit vatru deset metara od mog vrta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji krkani
<obrut> neki iz Dubrave sigurno :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<sillyslux_> i? sta si vidio?
<obrut> gleda kak ekipa sad pece prase na tim njegovim drvima, a on nece dobit ni griz
<SilverSpace> obrut: balavurdija janjevacka
<SilverSpace> razbezali se
<sillyslux_> ahh, sta? tvoja drva? njihovo meso? wtf
<obrut> e, da su mu jos mazuli i odojka, to bi bio poso :)
<SilverSpace> nisu culi da sam vec dvoje izmlatio kaj su krali u vrtu prije cca deset godina
<SilverSpace> bum opet
<SilverSpace> dobar glas se treba odrzavati
<sillyslux_> a da nisu mozda izbjeglici?
<SilverSpace> jesu jesu :)
<SilverSpace> 6eura a postarina 24eura
<SilverSpace> iz austrije
<SilverSpace> 4,95 € postarina iz njemacke
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/963385212683063296/pu/vid/1280x720/n4cpYodySy1kx__9.mp4
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel vozis stagod ?
<obrut> ja sam bas neki dan pregledavo "sve" eu online ducane u potrazi za mini-speckom (citaj velicina za moju zenu)... cak nasao povoljnih ...
<SilverSpace> nis 
<SilverSpace> prije dva tjedna otiso do zubara i to je sve
<obrut> recimo, naso sam ovo cak i 200 EUR povoljnije :) imaju velicinu za zenu - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hr/en/colnago-a1-r-road-bike-105-2017/rp-prod156880
<SilverSpace> pih specka :) 
<obrut> a ovo je obzirom na opremu fakat dzabe  https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-cordite-ultegra-6870-di2-ltd-edition-carbon-road-bike-108933.html
<obrut> pa zena ima montic, trebalo bi joj i specku uzet :)
<SilverSpace> skupa su ta dzubrad :)
<obrut> jeftinije od montica kojeg imam :P
<SilverSpace> ja bi sad neki ebike
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> :) velis, za penzionerske voznje :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ebike mi gledo eventualno za na posao... al jebiga, za rekreaciju, ak ne pedaliras, to nije to :)
<obrut> greyp si nabavi :)
<SilverSpace> moj netjak uopce nece sjest na biciklo 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ga natjerati 
<obrut> kakvo je to djetinjstvo ak se barem jednom ne polomis na biciklu
<SilverSpace> u stvari klinci iz njegovoga drustva uopce nitko na biciklo 
<obrut> pusti mu jedan dan "bmx banditi" na "telki" :)
<SilverSpace> mi smo se od staraca ispod stange vozili 
<SilverSpace> ali ovi mladi nist ih ne zanima
<jelly> kak ne, mobitel ih zanima
<obrut> mobitel, tablet i glupave igrice na doticnima
<SilverSpace> yep glupave igrice
<SilverSpace> sto gluplje to bolje
<SilverSpace> jelly: inace netjak nema zelje prema mobitelima 
<SilverSpace> tablet da mob uopce nece
<SilverSpace> jesm li već reko kak obozavam ssh -X
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ja bez toga ne bi mogo prezivjet :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> ode Jabuka...
<SilverSpace> jednom bio i nikad vise
<Mmike> pav, kak ti znas Toma Vujnovica?
<SilverSpace>  "jahač" kao prijevod za "tab"
<SilverSpace> jebote led 
<pav> Mmike: zakaj me to svi pitaju???
<pav> i ti Mmike  i fokma i svi
<pav> dobro ga znam Mmike, jako dobro ga znam i poznam.
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a zakaj nesh odgovorit na pitanje? :)D
<Mmike> lol, fokma :D :D :D
<pav> ha
<Mmike> to 100 godina nisam cuo :D
<pav> ja smatram da sam odgovrio. Kakvo pitanje, takav odgovor :P
<pav> ja ti znam Toma Vujnovića od 1986
<pav> dakle dobro i dugo se znamo :)
<Mmike> pa odakle
<pav> fukma mi se uvlačil u dupe da mi bude pratilja na jedan event kod Toma na krovu :P
<Mmike> ste skupa u razled isli
<Mmike> ili kaj?
<pav> ne baš u razred. Iste "slobodne aktivnosti" u Tesli
<obrut> pav: ti si iso u teslu ?
<pav> s tim da je on drvio po 3Du na CP-Mu
<pav> a ja po Turbo Pascalu i asm-u
<pav> obrut: yup
<obrut> pav: kojih godina ? :)
<pav> obrut: ZNA SE kojih :P
<pav> ja sam prva generacija MIOC programa u Tesli
<obrut> hmm, iskreno ne sjecam se kad je uveden neki mioc program u tesli :)
<pav> opa
<pav> pa jest imali smo copy/paste miooca
<pav> uz bitno manji udio ženske populacije u razredima lol
<pav> to ti je kad je počelo sa 4 godine usmjernja
<pav> do tad je bilo 2+2
<pav> Onda su Luburić, Krivačić i Zoja poveli Informatiku od 1 srednje
<pav> Razrednica mi je bila Crnčić-Smolčić Roksanda, poslije lideroca sindikata u Tesle, potom ravnateljica 
<pav> obrut maturirao sam 88/89
<obrut> hmm, nje se cak i sjecam :)
<pav> pda
<pav> bio sam u Savjetu Centra između ostalog
<pav> predsjedništvu OO Niola tesla, sa Sabinom
<pav> #farbanje_razreda
<pav> lol
<pav> ti si nešto mlađi obrut. zar ne?
<obrut> yep... i ja nisam isao u teslu nego desetu koja je bila u istoj zgradi :)
<pav> deseta nije postojala tada
<obrut> mislim da je deseta taman osnovana tamo kad sam ja krenuo u srednju
<obrut> jer ja sam kao planirao ici u teslu u "informaticku", a onda evo gimnazije :)
<pav> jer osamdesetih u Zagrebu nije postojala niti jedna gimnazija, pa čak ni glazbena
<pav> Sve su bili Obrazovni Centri
<obrut> i ja sam bio u grupi s pojacanom informatikom/matematikom... 6h tjedno
<pav> Roxa je ravnateljica X gimnatije. bila. Ne znam je li u mirovini
<pav> hah pojačanom
<pav> ja nisam morao dolaziti na nastavu :-P
<obrut> ja uglavnom isto :) tjerali su me van jer ometam nastavu :)
<obrut> prvi sam imao zakljucenu ocjenu i napomenu da se ne pojavljujem
<pav> pa mene nisu tjerali van
<obrut> ja sam bio glavni izvor prepisivanja i uvijek angazirani saptac :)
<pav> Profa koja je u tesli predavla nakon što su je maknuli sa sveučilišta, svima nam je govorila "Vi" mi je rekla: Vi, Vrdoljak imate za kraj zključeno 4
<pav> i ne morate mi više dolazizi
<pav> Ako hoćete 5 ,dođite na sat
<pav> Razrednica, Bilić Marina mi je rekla "Pero, nemreš markirat moje satove" :D
<Mmike> pravi primjer profesor daje :)
<Mmike> ja sam tak srao s engleskim koji smo dobili tek u 3cem srednje kao drugi jezik
<Mmike> jer sam ga znao vrlo dobro
<Mmike> i onda bi napravio kvazi sranje u razredu a kao cistao sam 'wordperfect 5.1' manual isprintani
<Mmike> onda bi ova popizdila i blabla
<Mmike> pred plocu
<Mmike> kaj to citas
<Mmike> i sad mi diskutiramo
<Mmike> sve na engleskom :)
<Mmike> i na kraju veli ona, super, odlicnno ti ide engleski
<Mmike> a sad ajmo, headway lekcija ta i ta
<Mmike> i pita me kajje bill reko sally
<Mmike> ili kajjaznam
<Mmike> reko, nemam pojma
<Mmike> i tak, 5 pitanja
<Mmike> 1 :)
<Mmike> nauci, pa se javi
<pav> Meni se engleski jednostavno "nije dalo učiti" as #nedamise
<pav> bilo mi je dovoljno 2 i BMK
<obrut> engleski ? meni se nije dalo ucit nist :)
<pav> i onda me prova uzela zrende
<pav> jer je znala da sam vudren na informatiku
<pav> i pitala me kak si ja zamišljam svoj radni dan jednog dana kad se budem zaposlio
<pav> to je bilo presmiješno
<pav> I vleim ja ustanm, otvorim oči, popijem kavu počešem jaja i sjednam za kompjuter
<pav> upalim kompjuter i onda tek vidim što me sve čeka danas
<pav> pazi, ja to pričam 1987 u vrijeme flamewara Spectrum vs. Commodore LOL
<pav> i glupićka veli "Ti nemaš poojma" naravno sve se odvija na englekom
<pav> "Kompjuter je glupa sprava, šta će ona tebi išta reć. Ona niošta ne znam"
<Mmike> nije postojao flamewar spectum vs commodore
<pav> I ja šutim. Šutim. I prasnem na nju glasno "Pa netko će ga valjda programirat da ne bude glup!!!"
<Mmike> jer je spectrum bio toliko inferiorniji
<pav> i onda sam ja #lood
<pav> lol
<obrut> spectrum nije ni bio komp... gomila gumenih tipki ...
<pav> Jedini zaista bolesno žalosni elemet u toj kratkoj povijesti je to što je najbliži studij informatije te godine bio u Austriji.
<pav> informatike*
<pav> tak da sam upisao #bilokaj :)
<pav> PMF, matematika i informatika, profesorski smjer
<pav> i da pedofil Veljan nije srao na prvoj godini, možda bi to i završio
<pav> ovako, kako je - je.
<obrut> Veljan ? jel on fiziku predavao ?
<obrut> aha, na pmf-u... zaboravi na pitanje :)
<pav> obrut: spectrum je imao bolje igre. Komodor je imao samo zvuk.
<pav> Veljan je predavo "elementarnu matematiku" I i II
<pav> dakle elemnetarnu
<obrut> pa ne znam bas, ima na komodorcu gro igara :)
<obrut> vis, nisam dugo isprobavao jel im kazete jos valjaju
<obrut> s/im/mi/
<pav> i srao je baš ono gadno, predavaona 300 ljudi na prvoj godini, on piše buhice kredom i diktira. Nema skripte
<pav> i još pokrije tijelom to kaj piše da ni oni iz prvog reda ne mogu čitati
<pav> teži kompleksaš je bio taj Veljan
<pav> Jer mat. odjel PMF-a je tada tradicionalno bilo podjeljen na pola Horvatić vs. Kurepa.
<pav> veljan je bio faktor bez značaja na jednadžbu
<pav> i sve "grane
<pav> na višim godinama su bile ili "horvatićevi" ili "kurepini"
<pav> Još mi je index tamo u referadi. Gurnuo sam ga u ruke Kraljeviću osobno negdje 2006-2007. za uspomenu.
<pav> Jer jača su to jaja. ETF i FER su primali "vanredne studnetne" PMF - yok!
<pav> pa se ti zamjeri nekome tamo....
<SilverSpace> lol neku cudnu situaciju imam na destop 
<SilverSpace> ssh -X 
<SilverSpace> i onda sam pokrenui lxsession
<SilverSpace> sad imam oba destopa na monitoru jedan u drugome 
<SilverSpace> https://s10.postimg.org/e4gotcbkp/Slika_zaslona_2018-02-13_17-50-34.png
<SilverSpace> gornji je ubuntu donji je od rpi 
<Mmike> verujem
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-14
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> imam zescih problema s novim laptopom i linuxom
<obrut> evo sad mi se vec 2x za redom smrznuo kad sam usteko usb stick
<SilverSpace> obrut: samo to 
<Mmike> obrut, koji laptop i koji linux?
<Mmike> lajnuks!
<SilverSpace> probaj preko nekog huba mozda je samo do usbea
<obrut> lenovo e470, utuntu MATE 16.04, al ne znam koja verzija :) 
<SilverSpace> slovenci dobili USA u hokeju na olimpijskim
<SilverSpace> usa vodila 2:0
<sillyslux> optika eat this: snapdragon x24
<sillyslux> lte modem s 2GBita downstream
<SilverSpace> dvije kartice sa istim brojem telefona nemozes imati jel tako 
<SilverSpace> napr jedna u telefonu druga u pametnom satu telefonu
<CrazyLemon> zašto ti treba broj na pametnom satu?
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozes, ali kod nas to provideri daju samo za business korisnike
<jelly> i uvijek zvoni samo jedan
<jelly> a 4g radio ne bi nikad nosio na sebi cijelo vrijeme, to zrači
<jelly> gledam kak kolega kupuje pametne satove djeci, imaju SIM i 3g radio unutra, i smrznem se
 * CrazyLemon ima pametni sat brez SIM
<SilverSpace> jelly: da nije to bas za nositi na ruci 
<jelly> i nije za 24/7
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, lol onda di ga nosis?
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: ne treba meni ja imam BT
<jelly> ako je slab signal to grije ruku sa 1W
<jelly> BLE je like 4-5 redova veličine manje snage
<SilverSpace> frend kupio za ženu 
<jelly> a većina dobrih smartwatcha (ok, moj Garmin, nemam pojma za druge :-) ima BLE
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je se oce rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> sat sa 3g..pa to trebaš svaki dan punit
<SilverSpace> ja imam Xiaomi Mi Band 2
<SilverSpace> satovi me ne zanimaju 
<CrazyLemon> ja imam xiaomi amazfit watch :)
<CrazyLemon> kakav je taj mi band 2? kupio sam ga sestri za rođendan
<SilverSpace> sasvim ok lagani i radi super
<SilverSpace> baterija traje i traje
<CrazyLemon> jel malen display? jel se vidi normalno?
<SilverSpace> malo je pljuga kaj nema usb za punjenje nego ima svoj kabek di ga umetnes
<SilverSpace> tako ako zaboravis taj kabel nema punjenja :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: malo je po suncu zajebano 
<SilverSpace> inace ok ak si u hladu :)
<sillyslux> lol wtf https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X2A2f6E5DI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Blasting down bad track Doubleheader on the ND&W Railway (Maumee and Western) :: Duration: 07:24 :: Views: 2,545,628 uploaded by Scott Taipale :: 6,269 likes :: 1,334 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne ovo nije moguce :)
<sillyslux> 4:30 ... ayyyyyme
<SilverSpace> https://i2.wp.com/www.f1puls.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/27982689_1003304756499452_7662554170907667935_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> dobro izgleda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 
<SilverSpace> °°
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/963820375607054336
<SilverSpace> sjeverno korejke 
<SilverSpace> sve odabrao i uvjezbao veliki vođa
<jelly> huh, samo 1424kn nije 1600 https://www.links.hr/hr/procesor-amd-ryzen-5-2400g-box-s-am4-3-9ghz-6mb-cache-quad-core-rx-vega-wraith-stealth-cooler-050600069
<jelly> samo 50% na onih $160
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne gleda se koliko je u dolarima nego usporedujes koliko je u eurima
<SilverSpace> jelly: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-2400G-4x-3-60GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1227065.html
<SilverSpace> nekih sto kuna za gotovinu je skuplji nego u njemackoj
<jelly> manje više u evropi uvijek nabiju cijenu tak da u US nešto dođe $100 a tu 100€
<jelly> i stvarno, 165€
<jelly> #@$^ ih gramzive
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a dolar je na 6.02
<SilverSpace> 1.267,95 kn
<jelly> tih sto kuna je taman razlika u PDV-u
<SilverSpace> je za gotovinu 
<jelly> jer nijemac ima 19%
<jelly> a mi volimo drzavu
<SilverSpace> links je preskup 
<jelly> links ima dobre ljude koji znaju neš objasnit, a i blizu mi je
<jelly> kad kupujem cijeli komp uzmem kod njih
<SilverSpace> ma u kurcu su 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo na rate kartice
<jelly> kad kupujem komponente i znam sto mi treba, odem u protis druzit se sa namrgodjenim studentima
<jelly> nisam toliko bogat da kupujem na rate
<SilverSpace> kaj jos uvijek u protisu komirani 
<SilverSpace> tam nikad nisam naso normalnog
<SilverSpace> mada me bas briga ak su povoljni kakvi su 
<jelly> tak da, dojadilo mi je vrtiti i5-660 sa 8GB max, budem trazio da mi sloze ryzen 5 sa 32GB 
<jelly> ovaj je odradio svoje, od 2010
<SilverSpace> ja cu isto uzeti ali sa 16G
<jelly> kak je Chrome poceo zderat, to mi je malo
<SilverSpace> kazu da ce ista ova konbinacija doci alu u 12n
<jelly> ili stavit laptop na dock i koristit doma, laptop ima 16GB i radi relativno ok
<SilverSpace> i to uskoro vjrojatno i skuplji 
<SilverSpace> 14 nm je ovaj 2400G
<SilverSpace> ja tako u sestom mjesecu cu uzeti ne prije
<jelly> 65W je vec manje od ovog sad sto imam
<jelly> pogotovo sto je to 65W i CPU i GPU skupa
<SilverSpace> da kaze da 90W vuce
<SilverSpace> konfa
<jelly> sa diskovima i svim
<SilverSpace> gledao sam test 90-95 w
<SilverSpace> bar tak kaze lik 
<SilverSpace> u mirovanju 40W
<SilverSpace> imas ve po youtube 
<jelly> i Tajči ploču zbog imena
<jelly> https://www.links.hr/hr/maticna-ploca-asrock-x370-taichi-amd-x370-ddr4-zvuk-g-lan-sata-m-2-pci-e-3-0-crossfirex-sli-usb-3-1-atx-s-am4-050300230
<jelly> not
<jelly> u jebemti, 2100kn 16GB
<SilverSpace> na tu plocu ne moze 2400G
<SilverSpace> jelly:  ram je u nebesima
<SilverSpace> ASUS Prime X370-PRO
<SilverSpace> ja cu ovu 
<SilverSpace> ima DP
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je vazno 
<SilverSpace> jer dell nema hdmi 
<SilverSpace> moj dell
<SilverSpace> i za 2400G mora biti brzi ram 
<SilverSpace> sto brze to bolje
<SilverSpace> 3200 minimum
<sillyslux> ma ovi dp vs hdmi bas mi je blesav...
<SilverSpace> zasto 
<sillyslux> pa cini mi se tesko je naci 1920x1200 s hdmi om
<sillyslux> a ove intel nuc uglavnom imaju hdmi
<sillyslux> adapter necu
<SilverSpace> adapter je skup
<SilverSpace> hdmi na dp
<SilverSpace> bar je bio 
<sillyslux> eh zato nevolim :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam jedan DP na hdmi
<sillyslux> a ekran 1920x1200 hdmi ima, samo je malo skuplji
<SilverSpace> i taj je jeftin 
<SilverSpace> obrnuto ne znam zasto toliko skupo 
<sillyslux> uh jos hdmi->dp nije dp->hdmi?
<jelly> also, ECC! https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/specifications/
<jelly> DP na hdmi adapter je drugo, to radi jer graficka podrzava slanje HDMI signala na DP output
<jelly> HDMI na DP mora biti aktivni, protokol je drukciji
<jelly> (dp na hdmi se obicno radi na laptopu, moj T420s ima samo DP i VGA i uredno radi HDMI s 100kn adapterom)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ova ploca je sasvim ok za 2400G
<jelly> koja
<SilverSpace> asus kaj si postao
<jelly> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/ isto piše ECC :-)
<jelly> ali samo na UK stranicama, na US ne...
<jelly> baš bi mogao zfs vrtit doma, nemam drugog posla
<SilverSpace> 370 je noviji cipset
<SilverSpace> ali su ploce skuplje od 350
<SilverSpace> 350 ima jeftinih ploca
<SilverSpace> sa*
<jelly> mozda al opet ak ocu ECC moram pazit da bude ASUS sto ne bu jeftino
<SilverSpace> ovi njemci imaju dobre cijene ali ne salju za hr
<SilverSpace> zasto ti treba ECC
<jelly> za zfs!
<jelly> (koji mi uglavnom ne treba :-)
<jelly> i zato sto jedino ECC vredi ;-)
<jelly> morat cu prvo odredit budzet, pa onda gledati sta od mogucnosti stane
<jelly> dal 32GB dal ECC dal 2.5Gbps ethernet
<jelly> i 4k samo do 24Hz, interesantno
<SilverSpace> prvi puta cu slagati racunalo bez cd dvd pogona
<SilverSpace> ne znam kad sam zadnji puta zavrtio cd ili dvd na racunalu 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-15
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.instar-informatika.hr/search.asp?upit=ORION%20+%20VEGA
<SilverSpace> ovi i konfiguracije prodaju vec
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim koja je ovo ploca unutra 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXDxMiBDYWI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: dB Drag Racing: Girls, Cars & Music! :: Duration: 02:22 :: Views: 152,743 uploaded by Alphard Sound Technology :: 1,327 likes :: 23 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> strahota :)
<SilverSpace> ovo sarafe odsarafljuje
<SilverSpace> https://www.tportal.hr/sport/clanak/zbog-ovog-poteza-popljuvali-luku-modrica-je-li-pretjerao-foto-20180215
<SilverSpace> dali vama ovo blokira
<sillyslux> blokira? kako? vidio sam nesto s nogometom
<SilverSpace> onakoo zatamni ekran i nista neda kliknuti
<SilverSpace> ima neke veze sa reklamama i adblockom
<sillyslux> prvi put mi je pokazalo nesto (modal)
<sillyslux> tamni background
<sillyslux> sad vise nece
<SilverSpace> da tako zatamni i kad iskljucim adblock radi 
<SilverSpace> radi njih ne mislim gasiti adblock 
<SilverSpace> odlaze u povijest
<SilverSpace> kao i nethr
<sillyslux> da, tako i ja, radije necitam vijesti :(
<sillyslux> adblock? ja koristim ublock-origin
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: i ja :)
<SilverSpace> krivo sam napisao jer se nisam sjetio koji je :)
<sillyslux> steta da ne blokira midas, to sam sam upisa u blacklist
<sillyslux> quality ads my ass
<SilverSpace> slozio sam si rpi zero kao strimer za muziku 
<obrut> SilverSpace: koji softver gore ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: jos nisam odlucio koji ce biti za sad iz terminala pokrecem 
<SilverSpace> slozio sam BT i na zvucnike
<SilverSpace> mpg123 za sad svira
<SilverSpace> odoh van suncano je 
<SilverSpace> fino vani 
<jelly> sunce sja
<obrut> iluzija
<jelly> sunce je sjalo prije 8 minuta?
<jelly> a dal sja sad ne znamo još?
<SilverSpace> https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clanak/ovo-je-protudronska-puska-kojom-je-hrvatska-policija-cuvala-aleksandra-vucica-foto-20180215
<SilverSpace> koje sranje uopce neucinkovito 
<SilverSpace> pa nece atentator iz ducana uzeti dron 
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, ovako se to radi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOnjlyZf6LE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Drone Speared at Medieval Festival :: Duration: 00:24 :: Views: 22,289 uploaded by Video Library :: 83 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> Mmike: si vidio ovo
<ivoks> Lenovo Cloud Technology Center (LCTC) has an open position focused on Juju and cloud development. This position is based in Raleigh-Durham area in US. If you are interested in working on Juju and cloud technologies full time with large Data Center and Infrastructure vendor that provides solutions spanning from supercomputers to small IoT devices, feel free to look me up and connect with me on LinkedIn or 
<ivoks> reply to the following positon
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/article/sutra-stize-chromeovo-blokiranje-nametljivih-oglasa-2874
<jelly> um, već imam uBlock Origin? :-)
<jelly> koji blokira i googlove oglase, %@#^V im mater nenametljivu
<jelly> kad lupi ne jednu nego pet žutih kroz youtube video, kak je to nenametljivo
<SilverSpace> ponekada to zbilja zna biti iritantno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-16
<Mmike> ivoks, ne :) Durham, ddstret je od tamo (ili je iz Raleigha, nikak zapamtit)
<SilverSpace> dandan
<jelly> https://imgur.com/L8swkHh
<pav> http://hr.n1info.com/N1-Uzivo
<pav> nema na HRT-u
<pav> prijenos iz sabora uživo
<SilverSpace> pav:  kaj ti to gledaÅ ?
<pav> n1
<pav> pressica Snage
<pav> a kaj ti gledaš?
<pav> Glavašević ti je na 101
<jelly> gledam kak bi na rani ručak :-)
<pav> jelly: :P
<pav> eh vi stalno zaposleni :)
<pav> sit gladnom ne vjeruje :P jelly 
<SilverSpace> n1 ne gledam yutel
<pav> haha
<pav> SilverSpace: CIA
<pav> a ne yutel
<pav> :P
<SilverSpace> cia pa i yutel je njihovo dijete
<pav> nego nije ni bitno
<pav> Snaga je ekipa koja ima zabranu ući u radijus 5 km od zgrade HRTa
<pav> jer je to čisti aktivizam
<pav> slušaj si 101 SilverSpace 
<pav> tamo Glavašević vješto izbjegava odgovore
<pav> a ja čekam na eter
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj je onaj link sa slikom 
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/L8swkHh.jpg
<datase> ^ [blackmagicfuckery] image/jpeg 738x527 69.1KiB :: 3,117,732 views :: safe for work
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si se sa andruinom igrao?
<Mmike> di kupujes to sve?
<sillyslux_> heh meni treba ovo https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00ABYBQSK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&creativeASIN=B00ABYBQSK&linkCode=as2&tag=elefacts-21
<sillyslux_> imali sance to nac u linksu ili instaru?
<sillyslux_> za ne bas puno vise para
<sillyslux_> i da nemora narucit
<pav> sillyslux_: uvijek možeš uzetin neki univerzalni
<pav> ja doma ima dva koja pokrivaju gotovo sve modele laptopa u HR
<pav> sillyslux_: a uzeo sam oba u HGspotu
<sillyslux_> 19v?
<sillyslux_> meni triba 12 :(
<sillyslux_> i to univerzalno je duplo skuplje
<sillyslux_> i univerzalne mostly radu s 15-19v
<sillyslux_> uz malo srice moga bi pokrenit staru mrizu, bilo bi bas...
<pav> kako koji sillyslux_ , kako koji
<pav> a kaj će ti 6A ??
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da imam par arduina doma 
<SilverSpace> nemam uno 
<Mmike> de si uzimao to/
<SilverSpace> nano 
<SilverSpace> i croduino 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eebay
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/search/arduino-nano.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vecinom tu kupuje
<SilverSpace> u biti
<SilverSpace> nekak vjerujem da su pouzdaniji nego od likova na ebay
<sillyslux_> pav, pa imam ovi pico psu za itx racunalo
<sillyslux_> nadam se da jos radi... ono staro napajanje sam bacio
<SilverSpace> i uvjek imaju neke akcije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti treba :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> za centralno
<Mmike> nasao sam ventile konacno :)
<SilverSpace> daj link i ja trazim ventile
<SilverSpace> samo ja imam drugi plan ne sa arduinom 
<Mmike> aliexpress
<Mmike> tamo ih imas tonu
<SilverSpace> meni u biti treba ventil koji samo otvara i zatvara
<SilverSpace> a sve kaj sam naso nisam zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> imam velike planove za stan od grijanja i rasvjete ali nema se love :)
<SilverSpace> taj aliexpress me zivcira pa nisam u rusiji 
<SilverSpace> nonstop me prebaci na cirilicu i rusiju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-12v-electric-valve.html?spm=2114.search0104.1.1.41805acb17d8yV&SearchText=12v+electric+valve&initiative_id=RS_20180216042032
<Mmike> sam nisam siguran dal' da uzmem solenoid 
<Mmike> ili 'obican'
<Mmike> jer za solenoid da bi bio otvoren moram stalno imat napon
<Mmike> a onda to komplicira jer moram zice dovodit do radijatora, nisam siguran koliko bi baterije dugo trajale
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da neces morati struju do radiatora dopeljati 
<SilverSpace> meni u biti trebaju za stan samo dva
<SilverSpace> i to bi rijesio sa sonoff koji ima na sebi i termostat i upravljiv je preko aplikacije 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/SONOFF-TH10-DIY-10A-2200W-Smart-Home-WIFI-Wireless-Temperature-Humidity-Thermostat-Module-p-1190016.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> sad ima termostatske ventile ali to je isto za kurac 
<SilverSpace> kak god da namjestim opet je prevruce
<SilverSpace> losa regulacija 
<SilverSpace> odoh malu u setnju sunce vani
<SilverSpace> na suncu bilo ok u hladu hladno
<SilverSpace> lol Trending na motogp 78% rossi
<SilverSpace> crutchlow prvi prvi trening
<SilverSpace> honda 
<vileni> di je zarco
<jelly> sunce li mu zarco
<vileni> hmda, los, ali rins je dobar sto je cudno za suzuki
<SilverSpace> vileni: da
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ako je crutchlow tu kak su tek rapsol honde
<SilverSpace> repsol*
<vileni> pa, iza su :)
<vileni> iako blizu
<vileni> pozitivno je sto je dovi odmah do njih
<vileni> i petrucci
<vileni> ocekujem da ce sljedece sezone lorenzo dobiti pola para, a ostatak da ce ici doviju :)
<vileni> za 2017 je lorenzo kostao 12mil€, dovi 2
<vileni> dovi skoro osvojio prvenstvo, lorenzo jedva postolje dobio 2-3 puta
<SilverSpace> vileni: zato i kazem blizu su 
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran da ce dovi ove godine moc parirati lorencu 
<vileni> ja bi rekao obrnuto :) ali nadam se da ce biti dosta jaci lorenzo, bit ce zanimljivije onda
<SilverSpace> lorenco je na proslom testu puno vise pokazao 
<SilverSpace> nije zaboravio voziti
<SilverSpace> sto je namomente i prosle sezone pokazivao 
<SilverSpace> novi motor privikavanje na njega traje
<vileni> predugo traje, i vec su mu rekli da ga nece platiti kao proslu sezonu 
<vileni> morali su mu dati toliko para da ode od pobjednicke yamahe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako dukati bude kao prosle godine bar mislim da ce lorenco ove godine rasturat
<SilverSpace> samo se bojim da je honda puno napredovala 
<SilverSpace> onda opet marquez nema konkurencije
<vileni> on nema konkurencije kao vozac ionako, jedino ovisi koliko mu je dobar motor
<SilverSpace> yep
<obrut> svakom muskarcu ovisi koliko mu je dobar motor
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> e da imas sonoff 5V i fakat se ne trebas zajebavati sa arduino 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: °°
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto sto?
<jelly> in the butt
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to nema ventile
<Mmike> treba mi nesto sto ce otvarat/zatvarat radijatore kak mu kazem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa to kazem zajebavas se sa arduinom a imas sonoff upravljivo preko aplikacije 
<Mmike> pa nema ventile
<Mmike> bar ja nisam vidio
<SilverSpace> nema ni arduino 
<SilverSpace> govorim kako upravljati 
<SilverSpace> ventil je posebno 
<Mmike> a kak da ih povezem sve u jednu cjelinu>?
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj tocno zelis 
<SilverSpace> svaki radijator posebno 
<SilverSpace> upravljanje
<Mmike> da mogu u svakoj prostoriji neovisno palit/gasit grijanje
<SilverSpace> za to ti je onda sonoff super
<SilverSpace> mislis sve preko wifi spojit
<SilverSpace> http://dl.itead.cc/IM160722001/self-locking-inching-wireless-switch-5V-2.jpg
<Mmike> hahaha, gle kaj je ovaj osmislio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChBBe8hBxOY :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Arduino controlled Radiator :: Duration: 00:59 :: Views: 2,296 uploaded by Jan Adriaensen :: 7 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nemrem, jer nemam kak umrezit to sve
<Mmike> kuzis, temperaturosenzor mjeri temperaturu u prostoriji i kad je hladno mora rec bojleru da se upali i pustit vodu kroz radijator
<SilverSpace> kak onda mislis arduinom 
<Mmike> i kad se zagrije onda mora rec bojleru da se ugasi
<Mmike> al' bojler se nesmije ugasit ak neki drugi radijator radi
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim 
<Mmike> a ideja je da imam arduino pored ventila, i arduino pored temp senzora
<SilverSpace> malo komplicirano za slozit
<Mmike> ima onaj neki earduino koji ma wifi u sebi
<Mmike> za temp senzor ima cak onih wifi drekova drugih
<SilverSpace> da ima
<Mmike> sam kaj na arduino mogu websocket stavit i lako programirat
<Mmike> a ovaj wifi drek ima samo tcp pa je malo teze
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> svi ti arduinatori su upravljani od strane rpija nekog
<Mmike> koji je spojen s arduinom na bojleru
<Mmike> s tim da ne moram opce imat rpi, mogu na hecneru virtualku za websocket server slozit
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> i to je to
<SilverSpace> da sad kuzim meni ne treba tak komplicirano 
<SilverSpace> meni treba samo za dvije sobe
<SilverSpace> koje se pregrijavaju kad jos glavna soba nije zagrijana
<Mmike> kaj ti nije termostatski ventil dosst za to?
<Mmike> mi cemo to sad detetu u sobu jer je kod njega redovno toplije nego u dnevnom
<SilverSpace> ne lose upravljivo 
<Mmike> (u dnevnom je termostat)
<obrut> Mmike: pogledaj WiPy ili nesto esp8266 bazirano isto s pythonom
<SilverSpace> nikako namjestiti cak sam i skupu glavu kupio i nista
<obrut> wifi, python i deri misko
<Mmike> obrut, temperaturni senzor onda nakacaim na tgaj esp8266?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam tako stavio u manje sobe ali to je lose nikako namjestiti 
<obrut> Mmike: da, ima gpio pinove
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nije skupo, pa cu probat
<obrut> jeftinije od arduina, a imas ih s vec gotovim micropythonom instaliranim
<Mmike> obrut, a kaj je wipy?
<Mmike> obrut, kad cemo na tu pivu? :)
<SilverSpace> ja cu to ovim rijesiti i ventilom https://cdn.itead.cc/media/catalog/product/s/o/sonoff_th_10_th16_am2301-3.jpg
<obrut> wipy je isto mikrokontroler s pythonom, wifijem i BT-om... a ja imam verziju i s lora-om
<obrut> s lorom je lopy :)
<SilverSpace> i sve na mobitel aplikacijom
<Mmike> obrut, ovak nekaj:" https://www.gearbest.com/transmitters-receivers-module/pp_366523.html ?
<obrut> imam doma par wipy i lopy primjeraka... i dva esp8266, jedan s lua podrskom, drugi s micropythonom
<obrut> Mmike: e imam bas tak slican s lua podrskom :)
<obrut> al ono, kad vidis cijenu, velicinu, a mozes programirat u "high level" jeziku.. prezakon :)
<obrut> i dosta su stedljivi ako ih pametno isprogramiras (bacis wifi u idle mod)
<Mmike> obrut, znaci, to je, po tebi, bolje od arduina?
<obrut> pa gle sad :) bolje je relativan pojam... meni je bolje za neke primjene jer je jeftinije i dodje s high level jezikom
<Mmike> ok, a
<Mmike> kaj arduino moze a ovo nemre?
<obrut> nista posebno... obicno imaju vise pinova, gotovih modula, veci community
<obrut> s vecim communityjem dobis vise gotovih komponenti, sto hw, sto sw
<obrut> ali je IMHO poprilicno precjenjen
<Mmike> pdobro, arduino je 6 dolara, ovo je 4
<SilverSpace> obrut: sa tim NodeMCU sam ja mislio slogat te ventile ali mi komplicirano moram se jebati sa programiranjem 
<obrut> pogotovo ako usporedis s npr. rpi zero koji je onak, dzabalesku, a performansno da ne pricam (ali da, trosi i vise struje, ali opet, pricam o cijeni)
<obrut> Mmike: koji arduino je 6 dolara ? :)
<obrut> ili se nesto promijenilo po tom pitanju u zadnje vrijeme ? poceli kinezi stancat ?
<SilverSpace> sonoff mi je gotova stvar i jos mobitelom upravljivo od bilo kuda
<SilverSpace> obrut: nano Mmike ne treba uno
<Mmike> obrut, ja sam mislio ovo: https://www.banggood.com/ESPDuino-Development-Board-ESP-13-WiFi-UNO-R3-from-ESP8266-p-1023370.html?cur_warehouse=CN
<Mmike> na aliexpresu je 6 dolara, to je isto k'o ovo kaj si mi ti dao (espxxx)
<Mmike> sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> kaj da uzmem? :DDDDDD
<Mmike> pa to je sve esp8266
<Mmike> znaci, to je arduino klon?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi tog
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<SilverSpace> ne treba ti uno 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/Geekcreit-Doit-NodeMcu-Lua-ESP8266-ESP-12E-WIFI-Development-Board-p-985891.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto__3&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> i jos jeftiniji 
<SilverSpace> i manje trose
<SilverSpace> li WeMos
<SilverSpace> ili*
<SilverSpace> ako ce ti trebati i relej imas gotovih 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/DC-5V-1CH-Relay-Shield-V2-Version-2-For-WEMOS-D1-Mini-ESP8266-WiFi-Module-p-1102379.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto__2&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> i sve to u manjem pakiranju :)
<SilverSpace> WeMos je meni inace zakon 
<SilverSpace> ima hrpu nadojeba
<SilverSpace> i senzor DHT
<SilverSpace> webmos si malo pogledaj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo zadnje kaj si poslo
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<Mmike> wifi relej? kojem preko wifija mogu rec, pusti 5V?
<SilverSpace> ne to ti je nadogradnja za webmos
<SilverSpace> webmos ti je baza 
<Mmike> kaj je webmos
<Mmike> picku materinu
<Mmike> ovo je gore nego openstack :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/search/wemos%C2%AE.html
<SilverSpace> vidi cega nema
<Mmike> spansko selo si mi pokazo
<Mmike> kaj mi sad treba od tog? :)
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ovak je to malo tesko 
<SilverSpace> kad neces doci na gemist 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/WeMos-D1-mini-V2_2_0-WIFI-Internet-Development-Board-Based-ESP8266-4MB-FLASH-ESP-12S-Chip-p-1143874.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> i na to nadogradujes kaj ti treba rele senzor itd
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a cim programiram taj kufer koji si sad linkao?
<SilverSpace> cim i arduino 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/DHT11-Single-Bus-Digital-Temperature-Humidity-Sensor-Shield-For-WeMos-D1-Mini-p-1050049.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> ovo je senzor koji ti isto treba
<SilverSpace> https://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika-sve-ostalo/wemos-d1-mini-v2.2.0-oglas-24512764
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada gledao na njuskalu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak se napaja taj drek?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2D-7fNo17U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ESP8266 Tech Note 005 ESP8266 Webserver and Code :: Duration: 06:59 :: Views: 9,222 uploaded by G6EJD :: 77 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> vidi ovdje video 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: napajanje usb 
<SilverSpace> imas i nadojeb za bateriju 
<SilverSpace> kao ups
<Mmike> da, treba mi da je baterija
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.banggood.com/WeMos-D1-Mini-Single-Lithium-Battery-Charging-And-Battery-Boost-Shield-p-1092773.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto__1&cur_warehouse=CN
<Mmike> hocu kupit 6 temp senzora i arduino/esp/wemos/stavec pimpeka da mogu to sve postojit, kaj da kupim? mora moc wifi i mora imat bateriju
<SilverSpace> eh to sve treba na papir koji ti je plan i onda u kupnju 
<SilverSpace> u biti trebali bi negdje sjest i mestra obrut nekako dovuc :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam jednoctavne stvari radio za ovo treba nesto vise zapeti 
<Mmike> a zakaj ne ovo, recimo: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/245
<Mmike> matere ti, ovo je gore nego kad sam prvi put gledao kaj/kak juju radi :)
<SilverSpace> ovo samo temperaturu mjeri onaj mjeri i vlagu 
<SilverSpace> i vec je prilagoden arduinu 
<SilverSpace> ovo je samo senzor
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi pogledao onaj video 
<Mmike> vlada mi ne treba
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ovaj senzor, kaj, to ustekam u kaj onda?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> gledam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo ti je samo senzor koji ti nista ne znaci ako nemas pripadajucu elektroniku
<SilverSpace> ne mozes ga samo tako upiknut
<SilverSpace> ovo webmos je ko lego 
<obrut> inace, samo ako se niste bavili s takvim stvarima, ima senzora gdje treba visa matematika da bi se doslo do prave vrijednosti mjerene stvari
<obrut> recimo jedan od mojih senzora za temperaturu, postoji cijeli library da se izracuna trenutna temperatura
<SilverSpace> obrut: bas to 
<Mmike> ok, onda
<Mmike> jel
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kaj da kupim? :D
<SilverSpace> sad tek vidim da sam stalno Å¡isao webmos umjesto wemos :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Vgy1cY0XU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: WeMos lithium battery shield (ESP8266) :: Duration: 04:20 :: Views: 8,081 uploaded by bitluni's trash :: 86 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ne znam kaj bi ti kupio to ti trebas odluciti koji ti je plan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa velim ti
<Mmike> zelim temperaturni senzor s kojeg mogu citat informacije
<Mmike> prek wirelessa :)
<Mmike> znaci, nist posebno, sam da se mogu spojit i pogledat temperaturu
<Mmike> idealno bi bilo da njega mogu konfigurirat da se on spoji i posalje temperaturu
<Mmike> al' dobro to sad
<Mmike> detalji :)
<SilverSpace> i da to ide sve na baterije
<Mmike> pa nije nuzno al' da bilo bi zgodno
<SilverSpace> ne znam ja bi sve to bazirao na  wemos 
<SilverSpace> nekako mi je naj prilagodljiviji 
<SilverSpace> lako ga nadograditi ako nesto naknadno zelis
<SilverSpace> mislim da se i obrut slaze sa mnom :D
<SilverSpace> ali mislim da ces si zakomplicirati zivot :)
<Mmike> obrut, zakaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako se hoces zajebavati imam arduino nano i senzor doma neraspakirane još
<Mmike> to ide jedno na drugo?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i ocitava temp i vlagu 
<SilverSpace> i rele negdje koji sad ne mogu naci
<Mmike> ne treba mi sad to
<Mmike> sam hocu vidjet kak da spojim i kak da programiram 
<SilverSpace> arduino 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/DC-12V-12inch-NPT-DN15-2-Way-Electric-Motorized-Ball-Valve-p-1110705.html?rmmds=detail-left-hotproducts__3&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> ja cu uzeti jednog za probu 
<SilverSpace> to nisam prije vidio kad sam trazio 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ih nije bilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, tak nestro sam ja na aliexpresu naso
<Mmike> i jos prije na alibabi
<Mmike> na alibabi mislim kosta 8 dolara
<Mmike> al' moras 1000 komada uzet :D
<Mmike> super je kaj trosi struju samo dok se otvara/zatvara
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i to jako malo struje
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> moram sam smislit neki relej sa izvrtanjem polariteta
<SilverSpace> 45mA to 100mA
<SilverSpace> ja cu to sve sa sonoff rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> najjednostavnije mi 
<SilverSpace> i termostat u sobi cu rijesiti sa sonoof
<SilverSpace> a ove godine imam dosta izdataka za druge stvari pa ce pricekati sve za sljedecu 
<SilverSpace> ovog jednog cu za probu uzet
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo uzmes si kit  i vijezbas i dok sve slozis kupis ostalo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/Wemos-D1-Mini-Kit-Mini-NodeMcu-4M-Bytes-Lua-WIFI-Internet-of-Things-Development-Board-Based-ESP8266-p-1110584.html?rmmds=detail-left-hotproducts__1&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> jebemti python uvjek neku kurac fali 
<SilverSpace> https://vimeo.com/255449448
<datase> ^ Particle Mesh :: Duration: 02:54 :: 11,218 plays :: 0 comments
<sillyslux_> https://alexaltea.github.io/unicorn.js/
<SilverSpace> joj kako glupe greške u konstrukciji uređaja samo da bi zakomplicirali montažu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-17
<sillyslux_> primjer: fitlet2 - Apollo-Lake up to 16 GB RAM
<sillyslux_> a ploce s ovim novim Gemini Lake sve samo jos up 8GB RAM podrzavaju
<sillyslux_> bravo intelu gdiaf
 * pav is now playing: Smash Mouth - All Star
<pav> gdiaf??
<sillyslux_> go die in a fire
<pav> lol
<pav> mislio sam da je mispellan IDGAF lol
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgfe5tIwOj0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dua Lipa - IDGAF (Official Music Video) :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 96,087,266 uploaded by Dua Lipa :: 1,798,540 likes :: 55,257 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux_> lol mislio sam da je i don't give a fuck
<pav> moje "dvije lipe" ahahah
<pav> dobar utar svima
<sillyslux_> hm pa dobro onda i tebi
<pav> jutar a ne utar :P
<sillyslux_> a meni nije bas tako dobro pocelo
<pav> ma da?
<pav> Å¡to je bilo sillyslux_ ?
<sillyslux_> ma pogleda rss
 * pav is now playing: Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
<sillyslux_> pa se malo naljutio
<pav> eh
<pav> nemoj gledat rss weekendom prije podneva hahah
<pav> kaj točno, daj url
<sillyslux_> ojoj, sinoc previse jio pa zaspa u robi!!! nisam ni dobro ni spavao :(
<pav> oho
<pav> pa koliko ti imaš godina sillyslux_ ?
<sillyslux_> 40
<pav> ok
<sillyslux_> cetvorka :(
<sillyslux_> sad mi je jos gore
<sillyslux_> ode dan
<pav> samo si 78 godina mlađi, trebao bi znat bolje nego zaspati odjeven
<pav> 7-8
<sillyslux_> pa...
<sillyslux_> sta ti ides prema 50?
<obrut> ih, ja bio vani, doso iza 3 doma, jedva gledam, nisu izlazci za nas starkelje
<sillyslux_> *ides...
<obrut> pav: kad vec slusas Nirvanu, jes iso u Boogaloo sinoc ? :)
<pav> obrut: govori u svoje ime :P
<pav> obrut: ako dođem iz izlaska prije podneva, i nije bio neki izlazak :D
<pav> nope obrut 
<pav> ovo je 101
<pav> becti
<pav> becty
<pav> obrut: kaj je to bilo u RI?
<obrut> sta u RI ?
<pav> ni jedna nije gorila do jutra :D
<pav> plinske boce i skladišta 
<pav> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Crna-kronika/POZAR-KAKAV-SE-NE-PAMTI-Vatrena-stihija-progutala-centar-Elgrad-u-Skurinjama-steta-ogromna
<pav> ide zvrckat da vidim kajjebilo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> sillyslux_: kaj je fitlet2 
<pav> jutro SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> pav: i tebi sinko :)
<SilverSpace> rossi rastura http://buzz.motogp.com/en
<SilverSpace> ali samo na netu 
<SilverSpace> honde razvaljuju na stazi 
<sillyslux_> SilverSpace, https://fit-iot.com/web/products/fitlet2/
<SilverSpace> bemti poso i web trgovinu 
<SilverSpace> imao bonusa 10$ i reko idem nesto uzeti 
<SilverSpace> i sad mi ne posalju to 
<SilverSpace> nego mi vrate pare
<SilverSpace> ali mi bonus uzmu 
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<sillyslux_> lol koja to?
<SilverSpace> na gearbestu
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv taj fitlet2
<SilverSpace> ali samo 8G je fail
<SilverSpace> preskupo to 
<sillyslux_> taj fitlet je, radije bi uzeo nuc-a
<sillyslux_> treba mi nesto jeftino, ne slabiji cpu od ovog sad, 16GB min i bar 2 digitalna ekrana, bolje 3, a gemini lake podrzava 3... grr
<sillyslux_> ovako nesto http://www.fanlesstech.com/2018/02/asrock-j4105-itx-review.html
<SilverSpace> hm kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> to je nesto novo
<sillyslux_> pa da, latest i greatest, 8GB max
<obrut> mogo bi si to nabavit, mozda je vrijeme za upenzionirat atoma
<sillyslux_> mozda je to prilika da se amd malo oporavi https://liliputing.com/2018/02/leak-amd-v1000-great-horned-owl-bring-ryzen-embedded-systems.html
<SilverSpace> sda samo dolazi uobzir Ryzen 5 2400G ili 2200G 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jos nisi ja svoj jesam 
<SilverSpace> jedan je i kod vilenog :)
<obrut> nisam, radi sasvim ok jos uvijek :) muci se jedino s h.265 stvarima, al nemam jos toliko takvog sadrzaja pa ne smeta, a ionako sad vecinom gledam netflix pa je jos manje bitno
<SilverSpace> sad kod mene trenutno radi 5350 APU
<obrut> 5350 mi je kucni server
<obrut> atom je htpc
<SilverSpace> uskoro Ryzen 5 2400G bu tu a onda ide 5350 za htpc
<obrut> kucni server -> za ove standardne servise, file server, web server za interni content, gitlab, asterisk pbx, backup, ...  imam jos "servera" u "datacentru", ali to je sve za razvoj :)
<SilverSpace> di je Mmike jel se skuliral kaj bu uzeo :) samo drami 
<Mmike> ne dramim
<Mmike> :) sam gledam :)
<Mmike>  obrut moj c2d fino playa x265
<Mmike> bed je samo kad su outdoor scene di se kamera puno mice random
<Mmike> i ovo kaj sam gledao je 720p, nemam pojma kak bi bilo FullHD ili nesh jos vece :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<pav> SilverSpace: rossi, 2 kotača :)
<SilverSpace> pav: ponekad i jedan :)
<pav> :)
<pav> barem 4 komada. u suprotnom,  ništa :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> gledam ovaj halo na f1 bolidima
<SilverSpace> koja glupost sad kad se bolid preokrene naopacke nece vozac moci van iz bolida
<pav> halo? url*
<pav> sillyslux_: jel išlo išta pulic išta od Nvidie vezano za 1080TI?
<sillyslux_> url? ja? o cemu?
<pav> sillyslux_: ha, nemaš timestamp :)
<pav> urle je bilo pitanje za SilverSpace 
<pav> :)
<sillyslux_> ts?
<sillyslux_> nefali mi timestamp
<sillyslux_> fali mi pojma
<pav> a pitanje za tebe se veže na priču o amd-u
<sillyslux_> ako je prica o grafike, sry... pojma nemam, zadnjih 10 godina koristim iskljucivo intelove onboard grafike
<SilverSpace> ovi MotoE motori bi mogli biti i brzi od motogp
<SilverSpace> pav: https://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/1961/2d2370b6816142cf82eaa2ea1669648b.jpg
<SilverSpace> a jos su i ruzni 
<SilverSpace> https://car-images.bauersecure.com/pagefiles/74505/formula1_halo_03.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.racefans.net/2018/02/17/how-teams-have-coped-with-the-big-challenge-of-adding-halo/
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/feb/17/cruise-ship-on-which-big-brawl-broke-out-to-dock-in-melbourne
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1c2s0dQD3g
<datase> ^ YouTube :: EXCLUSIVE: Shocking violence aboard Carnival Legend cruise ship :: Duration: 01:50 :: Views: 1,454,830 uploaded by 3AWRadio :: 251 likes :: 68 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: kaj je to ?
<sillyslux> saturday fun newsi
<sillyslux> ja sam lolo
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-18
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWULGDjWAAEJUbF?format=jpg&name=orig
<SilverSpace> danas
<SilverSpace> nnavijam za Jack Miller
<SilverSpace> a
<SaKiKnin> Dobar dam
<SaKiKnin> *dan
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> SaKiKnin: dan kak je u kninu 
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/collection-5185.html?bid=42982&rmmds=detail-middle-details
<SilverSpace> sonoff
<SilverSpace> upoce se ne mislim zajabavat sa arduino i ostalim bakracima sonoff je tu a mogu ga i sam isprogramirati 
<SaKiKnin> @SilverSpace, kiša, niš specijalno
<SilverSpace> samo 
<SilverSpace> dobro je onda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SaKiKnin> :)
<pav> turbo, sutra sam ti u blizini
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-11
<BotaniCar> Brbrodo trtroju
<jelly-home> Mmike: imash signal
<obrut> ono kad trebas popravit tudji kod... frontend,angular... a facts su: ja sam backend developer, mrzim javascript, mrzim npm
<obrut> odma se sjetim ovog, samo umjesto alpe/jadran: javascript npm :) https://youtu.be/IPsFK4hOQng?t=415
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pervan - James Bond @ 06:55 :: Duration: 09:32 :: Views: 11,771 uploaded by Andrija Cobankovic :: 85 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> hahaha nije javascript kriv, nego ekipa koja ga trpa tamo gdje ga ne treba ... i kaj za zbrojit 2 broja danas treba framework od 10 megabajta :)
<obrut> ispravak netocnog navoda, za vrlo jednustavno aplikaciju sa poprilicno stisnutim izgeneriranim fajlovima (js/css) - 14 MB :P
<hrvoje> strašno
<obrut> i to se naravno odma ucita cim otvoris stranicu i onda se customer kriza (u mom slucaju klanja) kak je tak sporo
<hrvoje> koliko god praviš bolji i brži hardver, programeri se pobrinu da je sve uvijek sporo :)
<obrut> cinjenica je da kad se jednom ucita poslije toga samo lightweight requesti amo tamo, tu i tamo koja slicica, ali debugiranje je zivi uzas i ono sto me najvise smeta je vrijeme kompajliranja pizdarije nakon svake promjene, promjenio ti jednu liniju u javascriptu ili 100, cekas ...
<hrvoje> a i inicijalno se učitava sto godina... ajd uvijek može gore, FPGA stvari se recimo kompajliraju po 10 minuta :)))
<jelly> al ne kompajliraju se svaki put kad korisnik otvori
<hrvoje> a to ne :)
<obrut> jelly: srecom pa ne :)
<Mmike> jelly, :*
<jelly> Mmike: DDoS zaštita to detektira kao "vrlo čudan DNS promet"
<Mmike> jelly, yup, makes sense :)
<Mmike> cudno mi da HT nema nist od tog :)
<Mmike> em mosh slat kroz port 25, em ovo :0
<jelly> dvije mogućnosti: 1) njima ne treba 2) treba im ali štite sebe a ne korisnike
<Mmike> jelly, e, al - mislim da sam bio probao i TCP preko porta 80, i imao sam iste bedove - radi 2-3 minute, 30-40 sekundi ne radi
<Mmike> sam da zavrsim neke telefone pa probam opet
<Mmike> znaci UDP/53 sad nebi smjelo raditi
<jelly> zanimljivo da firma koristi komercijalni vpn
<jelly> tj. komercijalnog vpn providera
<Mmike> kak to mislis?
<jelly> pa purevpn
<jelly> a ne neki range od canonicala
<Mmike> jelly, ma, purevpn je moj, canonical ima svoj vpn :)
<Mmike> ja koristim purevpn za svoje ne-canonical svrhe, jel
<Mmike> jelly, veli mi purevpn da za udp na vecini endpointa mogu koristit bilo koji port iznad 5100
<Mmike> jelly,  tak da bum to onda
<Mmike> jelly, thnx jos jednom i de pitaj covjeka kad mu pivo pase :D
<jelly> dobro al kad vučeš taj torrent jel ide prek tog tvog ili prek canonicalovog vpn-a?
<jelly> Mmike: onda stavi port 5300 :-)
<Mmike> jelly, prek mog, naravno :)
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj 5300? Taj je nekaj poseban? :D
<jelly> pa samo dodas 00 na 53
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> mudro :)
<sillyslux> obrut, ima za debugging ekstra alate
<sillyslux> frontend/node.js -> chrome devtoolsi
<sillyslux> php -> xdebug
<jelly> hm, zasto ubuntu ne updatea publicsuffix u LTS (imam 16.04 tu na laptopu)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-12
<Mmike> jelly, di?
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ lsb_release -d
<Mmike> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<jelly> Candidate: 20160130-1Candidate: 20160130-1
<Mmike> jelly, to za ubuntu?
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> cim sastanak zavrsi idem popravit irc
<BotaniCar> Kak da s najmanje rizika downgradeam systemd ? :) systemd 232 na trenutnom kelneru lomi servise ( NAMESPACE nekaj nekaj )
<BotaniCar> Ili da dignem kelner na neki iz upstreama ? 
<jelly> u kojoj distri?
<jelly> na kojem kernelu?
<BotaniCar> na debianu (9.7, no nije vazno ), svejedno koji kelner, pitam za genericki odgovor: da li bi radije downgradeao systemd ili povukao kelner iz upstreama da si rijesis problem ? 
<jelly> ovisi o tome tko mi sjedi za vratom, u idealnom slucaju ni jedno
<BotaniCar> U medjuvremenu sam se odlucio za nekaj trece ( migrirao sam s mariadb na postgres) no radoznalost ostaje
<obrut> BotaniCar: mi se ne bi doveli u situaciju da skrsimo sve :)
<obrut> ne znam kako vama to uspijeva, meni ne uspijeva polomit sistem :)
<obrut> cak ni sa systemd-om :)
<BotaniCar> Ni meni, sistem je nadogradnjom polomio 2 partikularna servisa ( mariadb i dovecot ), oba su lako zamjenjiva kako sam i postupio. Sad me iz radoznalosti zanima kak je manja sansa da spojebem sve  - downgrade systemd-a ili upgrade kernela :) 
<BotaniCar> Aha, da upotpunim: oba servisa se spolome jer systemdov unit file ima definiran "PrivateTmp" i "ProtectHome", koji polome namespace u starijim kernelima. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako moraš vrtit stari kernel kojem fale fičuri, samo isključi te dvije stvari u npr. /etc/systemd/system/dovecot.service.d/local.conf 
<jelly> ako imaš kernel iz stretcha i paket iz stretcha, onda je ovo regresija u Debianu koju treba popravit
<jelly> ProtectHome pogotovo zvuči čudno za dovecot
<BotaniCar> jelly: dovecot sam prvo pokrpao tako, ali kako mi se ne bude dalo ucno editirati/lockati servisni fajl,jednostavno sam uzeo drugi softver. mariadb sam odjeb'o jer mi je na tom serveru ionako samo roundcube kojem je svejedno kaj je ispod pa sam njega tutnuo u postgres.Velim, mene samo zanima da imas u ponudi dva zla, koje bi odabrao. 
<jelly> ne slazem se sa premisom pitanja :-)
<BotaniCar> To mi je kao kad mi sin veli "to mi se ne jede" :) Ahwell, ne moras :)
<jelly> pitao si "imam problem za koji znam loše rješenje A i loše rješenje B", nije dinstani grašak
<jelly> jednom kad si dodao foo.service.d/ direktorij on će zauvijek overrideati postavke u distribucijskom unitu
<jelly> kad budeš imao stvarni problem a ne hipotetski pitaj opet :-)
<jelly> (downgradeati i holdati paket sa snapshot.debian.org nije problem; isto tako, nije problem ni koristiti kernel is stretch-backports, ako treba)
<jelly> s obzirom na prisutnost na #debian, alergičan sam na hipotetske probleme za koje korisnik misli da zna rješenje a stvarni problem i stvarni cilj je neš skroz drugo, pa nastojim naći konkretan cilj a ne odgovarati na ono što korisnik misli da su jedina rješenja
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://xyproblem.info/
<BotaniCar> jelly: a kaj cu kad nemam stvarnih problema, samo ove smalltalk pizdarije :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-13
<SilverSpace> dsn
<SilverSpace> i tak 
<SilverSpace> preselio se na novi disk tj. nova instalacija 18.10 jer 18.04 nije prepoznao ssd WD green istalirao i unity i sad radi sve bez greške i bez onog iznenadnog povremenog zamrzavanja u chrome 
<Mmike> unity 
<Mmike> nemoj to koristit, to je puno bugova i neodrzavano
<SilverSpace> me radi 
<SilverSpace> ma
<BotaniCar> Err, WD Green *SSD* *! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ke
<SilverSpace> u biti neki cudan bug
<SilverSpace> prepozna ga ali nikako se nije htio instalirati 18.04 u live modu ga vidi ali kod instalacije ga ne vidi 
<SilverSpace> jednostavno kad trebam izabrati disk i particije nema ga
<SilverSpace> 18.10 to uredno odradio 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam znao da rade "green" ssd-ove, na spinnerima je glavni green feature bio cesti spindown, kaj green SSD dela da cuva okolis ? 
<jelly> naljepnica
<SilverSpace> plasticni oklop :)
<SilverSpace> kao metal se ne reciklira pa nije green :D
<Mmike> dodobas, dodobas dodobas 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i da naljepnica je zelena :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zekas me ? 
<BotaniCar> bleh, kriju specke k'o zmija noge. Koliko vidim, imaju za cca 100MB/s sporiji throughput od ostalih i koriste lower-power-mode 
<BotaniCar> ujebenti, i duplo manji IOps
<BotaniCar> Ovo je do jaja kad nemam nc :) https://n0where.net/bash-open-tcpudp-sockets
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: https://www.wd.com/products/internal-ssd/wd-green-ssd.html#WDS240G2G0A
<SilverSpace> e ovaj našo ga za 260kn
<SilverSpace> 240G
<BotaniCar> iduci koji kupujem je 1TB, koliko vidim nema takvih greenova
<SilverSpace> ja M.2 neki 
<BotaniCar> Imam plocu koja jos fura DDR3 i nema M2 :) 
<SilverSpace> stigo mi http://bit.ly/2DC6Cye
<SilverSpace> kak je to malecko
<SilverSpace> i sad bi ja trebao odlemiti sa njega jedan jamper i okrenut ga da bi koristio vanjsku antenu 
<BotaniCar> Kaj budes s tim ? 
<SilverSpace> mos si misliti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a jebi ga kak nesto utrenirati i nauciti ak ga ne uzmem
<BotaniCar> Gledam kako u stvari i nije jeftina antenica, pa pitam kaj bus delal s njom 
<jelly> SilverSpace: dis ga našo
<SilverSpace> jelly: kod frenda :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja i dalje ne znam kaj bi s takvom skatuljicom, daj me nauci SilverSpace 
<BotaniCar> *plocicom
<obrut> SilverSpace: meni je stiglo ovo https://pycom.io/product/gpy/  a sutra cu zicat kolegu u HT-u da se uvalim kao testni korisnik za NB-IoT :)
<jelly> uvali i mene :-)))
<obrut> jelly: vidjecu koliko simica mogu nazicat :)
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> sta pih :P
<SilverSpace> sad ce te BotaniCar pitat za kaj ce ti to :)
<jelly> za IOT naravno
<obrut> za mjerenja po zabitima gdje nebrem provuc nikakvu podatkovnu komunikaciju, a ima mobilnog signala :)
<jelly> u Å¡umici
<jelly> gdje zeko sjedi, spi
<obrut> inace imam od iste ekipe par wipy i lopy uredjajcica, cudo cak i radi...
<obrut> a ima micropython, mozes se telnetirat na repl, ftp-irat na fajlsistem ili se serijski spojit na repl
<obrut> telnet i rokaj python komande... super za testiranje pizdarije
<jelly> micropython?
<obrut> da
<jelly> a ne snek?
<SilverSpace> bas gledao svasta ta ekipa ima 
<obrut> jelly: sta je snek ? :)
<jelly> https://keithp.com/blog/ "At the suggestion of a fellow LCA attendee, I've renamed my mini Python-like language from 'Newt' to 'Snek'."
<obrut> ok :)
<SilverSpace> sad cemo stvarcicu natjerati da dadi na bateriju koja se puni na fotoceliju 
<obrut> s cim reguliras fotocelija -> baterija ?
<SilverSpace> to mi je prvo sloziti 
<SilverSpace> uzeo sam neku mikro plocicu koja bi to trebala raditi 
<SilverSpace> TP4056 Micro USB 5V 1A Lithium Battery Charging Protection Board TE585 Lipo Charger Module
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa jasno da cu pitati, Bo(n)g zna kaj bu'm cuo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvoje> zgodne su te IoT stvarčice :) sad su svi poludili za time
<SilverSpace> zima vani
<SilverSpace> https://i.postimg.cc/zG5TN08B/Slika-zaslona-2019-02-13-17-44-24.png
<obrut> dobro je dok ne ispise "Hello I am Wemos D1 mini Pro and I will destroy mankind"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sutra je lemljenje na redu 
<SilverSpace> i slozit neki dht11 
<obrut> dht :) ono za sto treba imat 3 doktorata iz matematike i barem 2 iz metafizike da bi izracuno vrijednosti temperature :)
<obrut> srecom pa ima gotovih libova za to :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imao uljeza u kucnoj mreži i nikako naci koji je
<SilverSpace> kad ono zaboravih da je jedan sonoff uljucen
<jelly> huh, veli $vendor da vrte posgresql na Ceph-u, 3 replike, dodali su nvme ssd-ove za journal/cache i sve uredno radi
<jelly> znači ceph ne mora nuzno bit spornjikav
<obrut> pa nije ceph spor... al dalo bi se o durabilitiju :)
<obrut> odnosno, dok radi je super :) kad se skrsi, fejkaj da ti je odbren godisnji od prije dvan dana do sljeceg mjeseca i nestani :)
<jelly> pih
<obrut> inace, ja kao backend developer trenutno mijenjam dizajn na jednoj aplikaciji koju sutra demonstriramo nekoj upravi... osim cinjenice da ce to biti fail, kuzim da sam malo zahrdjao sto se tice css-a, vidim tu neke pizdarije za koje nisam znao da postoje :P
<jelly> a tko bi drugi trebao dirati dizajn, ne valjda neki UX dev?
 * jelly hides
<obrut> u pravilu se ovo svelo na to da su oni uzeli neku gotovu temu i preradili je do prilicne ruznoce, ja maknuo njihove izmjene i stvar izgleda relativno ok :)
<obrut> al treba jos neke sitnice doradit
<obrut> oni -> frontend developeri
<hrvoje> obrut: a kad se sjetim da sam jednom volio frontend ... i onda je došlo milijardu frameworka i 10 megabajta za hello world pa sad bježim od toga slično kao i ti :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-14
<SilverSpace> završio prvi dio plana lemljenja https://i.postimg.cc/vHHPJL8y/IMG-20190214-103703.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj radis to?
<SilverSpace> za sad još ništ :) trebo bi mjeriti temp. i vlagu e i pritisak zraka 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na jednu bateriju koja se puni na sunce 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nice, daj slozi nekakva uputstva negdje kak si to slozio da znamo i mi ostali reproducirat
<SilverSpace> hbogner: tu sam ja pokupio https://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Powered-WiFi-Weather-Station-V20/?utm_source=FEED_EMAIL&utm_medium=email&distinctId=MQURURKIUKESMZM
<hbogner> thx
<obrut> SilverSpace: sta ces s kutijicom ? sam nesto slagat ?
<hrvoje> 3d print! :D
<obrut> zato i pitam :)
<hbogner> obrut, kaj mu nudis usluge svog printera?
<obrut> hbogner: jos nemam printer, ali cu ga imati uskoro :)
<hbogner> tako dakle ...
<hbogner> koji nabavljas?
<hbogner> prusa ili neki drugi?
<obrut> drugi - jeftiniji :) Creality CR-10
<hbogner> opa taj je jeftinij, i to dosta
<obrut> pa da... i printa veliko :)
<obrut> i ekipa ga dosta hvali, da se i modat i navodno su opensoureali ga
<hbogner> zgodno
<obrut> frend ima crealitijev manji model i super je zadovoljan
<obrut> meni stalo treba raznoraznih custom kucista za pizarije pa reko najbolje da si uzmem printer i isprintam
<obrut> a i zeni moram luster isprintat, nikako zadovoljna s onima sto se nudi po ducanima :)
<jelly> hbogner: jesu se javili ovi moji
<hbogner> jelly, nisu
<jelly> %@$!
<hrvoje> jelly: imaš visoka očekivanja, znaš kak to sve šljaka :)))
<jelly> čovjek bi očekivao da će se prodaja potruditi za korisnika koji hoće 2 stalne veze i cijeli ormar opreme
<hrvoje> ne smijem javno napisati Å¡to mislim o prodaji, ali da se naslutiti ... :)
<hbogner> hrvoje, jelly he he he
<hbogner> znam da se jedan isp/datacentar uopce nije udostojio odgovoriti kad smo trazili smjestaj 3 ormara opreme
<jelly> to im je ispod časti
<hbogner> da, ispod casti, i onda nam taj isti isp dodje nudit mobilne usluge ... koje su mizerni dio cifre koju trosimo na ostalo :)
<SilverSpace> oh kak je ljepo vani
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne treba biti baš takva dobar je i tupperware :)
<Mmike> obrut, mosh lego tracnice i skretnice printat na tome? D
<obrut> pa ak mogu biti od plastike, moze :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim, lego su :D
<SilverSpace> najgora stvar mi je kad si sve primpemim za mjerenje spojim pipalice i onda pogledam na unimjer a on ugašen fuck 
<hrvoje> još je gore kad ti ostanu zaštekane na strujnom području a ideš mjeriti npr akumulator pa bude ... veselo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, pft, tak sam ja isao izmjerit ko'ko ampera ima uticnica u zidu :D
<hrvoje> Mmike i kaj, odgovor je bio - dovoljno? :))))
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> 'SVE'
<Mmike> ima sve ampere :D
<hrvoje> ko klinci smo tak u osnovnoj na tehničkom izbijali osigurače ... "ups" i onda dok se ekipa snađe ode bar 20 minuta od sata :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<hrvoje> i nekadašnji unimeri su bili bez baterija, samo kazaljka i gumb za odabir područja koje si morao znati očitati na onoj užasno kompliciranoj skali
<hrvoje> sad su zakon, spojiš i ispiše ti vrijednost bez mudrovanja :)
<jelly> i košta 7 dolara, 50 kuna
<Mmike> jah haj 
<Mmike> jelly,kosta?
<Mmike> kaj kosta, srca mu :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-15
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> sutra
<SilverSpace> malo
<jelly> Mmike: kineski 400V unimer 
<SilverSpace> netko umirovio hrpu spinera u kontenjer kod mene https://i.imgur.com/yGq08NC.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 1233x1371 210.1KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> %$@# gmail
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> Wemos radi danas od jurta na sunce 
<SilverSpace> jel tko koristi od vas  MQTT
<jelly> ne još :-)
<jelly> ali čim naflešam tasmota...
<SilverSpace> https://diyprojects.io/mqtt-mosquitto-communicating-connected-objects-iot/
<obrut> SilverSpace: koristim ja
<obrut> mosquitto kao broker
<obrut> nesto sam gledo to i za activemq za jedan moguci scenarij gdje ce mi trebati i jaci broker za stosta
<SilverSpace> obrut: bas sad gledam nis ti ja to ne kuzim
<obrut> nemas tu sta kuzit :)
<obrut> sta te muci ? sta je to uopce? za sto se koristi ili ?
<SilverSpace> wemos ovaj kaj sam uzeo ma roucavam kako najlakse sa njega podatke citati 
<SilverSpace> a da ne moram na net 
<obrut> sta znaci da ne moras na net ? ne bi ga htio uopce povezat IP-jem (sto mi nema smisla za takav device) ili ?
<SilverSpace> ma ne nego da na svojem racunalu podignem server koji ce to ocitavati 
<obrut> ok... znaci vise je mogucnosti, je li :) pitanje kakav klijent zelis dizati na tom deviceu...
<SilverSpace> da ne koristim neki vanjski 
<obrut> MQTT se nametnuo kao neki standard jer je lightweight, a sam MQ koncept kao takav olaskava da to sto sibnes na topic (MQTT koliko znam podrzava samo topice) moze vise konzumenata odjednom konzumirati i raditi stogod na tome
<obrut> i komunikacija je naravno dvosmjerna
<SilverSpace> eh visa matemtika za mene :)
<jelly> jel to ono sto zovu sub/pub
<SilverSpace> najlakse ce mi biti to sloziti preko naprimjer http://www.thingstud.io/
<obrut> jelly: otprilike
<obrut> kod MQTTa sibnes poruku na /foo/bar/baz i svatko tko se pretplati na /foo/bar/baz ili neki podtree ( # se koristi kao wildcard) ce dobivati te poruke
<obrut> pardon, pocetni / ne treba :)
<obrut> ja recimo za debugiranje dignem klijent koji slusa na # i dobivam sve poruke i pratim sta se dogadja
<obrut> SilverSpace: ma to je bezveze... digni MQTT, postres/influx/stovec i grafanu :)
<obrut> odnosno mosquitto kao MQTT broker
<SilverSpace> pa da to mi je i cilj 
<SilverSpace> https://diyprojects.io/esp8266-dht22-mqtt-make-iot-include-home-assistant/#Code
<SilverSpace> obrut: e ovo to je to 
<SilverSpace> malo cu se nazajebavati ali cu nesto i nauciti
<Mmike> -rw-------  1 mario mario 1.8G Feb 15 02:23 mysql0-00213102-error.log
<Mmike> -rw-------  1 mario mario  42M Feb 15 02:23 mysql0-00213102-error.log.lrz
<Mmike> Svaki put me osupne :D
<jelly> left right zip gleda lijevo i desno prije nego komprimira
<Mmike> bed je sto nema lrzless :)
<jelly> pa ima lrzcat
<SilverSpace> fuj
<Vlado9A> Bon žur :)
<jelly> žan klod!
<SilverSpace> boržuj
<SilverSpace> sad sam jedan dio slozio 
<Mmike> screen i systemd
<Mmike> nekad je radilo, sad opet vise ne radi
<Mmike> jelly, imas neki trik za kako natjerat systemd da ne ubije screen kad se odlogiram?
<sillyslux> meni tmux prezivljava
<sillyslux> tmux detach
<sillyslux> ctrl-b d
<Mmike> sillyslux, usshjas se u stroj svoj, pokrenes tmux, i kad se odlogiras systemd ti ne ubije tmux?
<sillyslux> na tudzem stroju imam tmux vec me ceka
<sillyslux> nevidim ni sta systemd ima s tim
<sillyslux> na svom desktopu ctrl-b d ili tmux detach mi ubije terminal emulator
<sillyslux>         [exec] (Tmux attach) {pgrep tmux && xfce4-terminal --role xfce4-terminal-tmux --zoom 2 -x tmux attach || xfce4-terminal --role xfce4-terminal-tmux --zoom 2 -x tmux}
<sillyslux> ovime ga startam
<sillyslux> i koliko ja znam, prezivljava sve
<jelly> Mmike: nemam, debian je to popravio, vise se ne desava
<jelly> Mmike: https://bugs.debian.org/825394
<sillyslux> eh sad kad imam pare "Proizvod nije dobavljiv. Potražite neke druge modele koji su zamijenili Matična ploča ASRock J4105-ITX"
<sillyslux> gledam ovo https://www.protis.hr/products/details/intel-nuc-8th-gen-optane-memory-ready-boxnuc8i7beh2/136677
<sillyslux> ali cijena 20% veca nego u njemackoj :(
<sillyslux> razlika u pdv-u samo 6%
<SilverSpace> mosquitto radi 
<SilverSpace> sad jos sve to povezati 
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.2 LTS, 18.10 | 19.04 će biti disco dingo
<jelly> diff: 18.04.2 LTS je izasao
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> jelly, ma
<Mmike> xenial nema taj bed
<Mmike> bionic ima
<Mmike> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3388
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> zanimljivo da na ubutnu serveru nemam taj bed, samo na desktopu
<Mmike> nisam jos istrazio zakaj tocno
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-16
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> eto bar nešto https://i.imgur.com/zfwUo7b.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 1178x408 27.6KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/zltx1Mq.png
<datase> ^image/png 591x195 9.6KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi jos wemos ocitavao senzor
<SilverSpace> pas kosti tako blizu a tako daleko 
<SilverSpace> Read failKO, Please chez DHT sensor !
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> pas kosti https://i.imgur.com/6J97h4O.png
<datase> ^image/png 566x344 13.3KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> yes
<DomaMuffin> Jesam debil ako gledam koznu jaknu za 2500kn ? Koliko to smije kostati, nisam kupovao ima 20 godina 
<DomaMuffin> Praviti cu se da ne cujem spike o online kupnji koznjaka, jasno
 * obrut nije nikad kupovo koznjak pa nema pojma :)
<DomaMuffin> dovraga, kad zaklopim laptop, eventualni odgovor necu vidjeti nikad :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-17
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-10
<Mmike> 'u burgerbar odem svako malo'
<Mmike> sam!
<dodobas> Mmike: a e ... sam 
<dodobas> al zato u Mostove na rebrica idemo zajedno :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moze :)
<Mmike> Aptejdato na Ubuntu 19.10
<Mmike> sad i mate ima 'notifications'
<Mmike> najdebilnija stvar ikad, da su sve notifikacije u istoj hrpi
<Mmike> IKAD najdebilnija
<Mmike> zakaj sa iphonea i sa maca svi kopiraju debilane?
<Mmike> Kandidat za idijota godine: https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/na-fejsu-upoznao-djevojku-dao-joj-pristup-racunima-ona-uzela-novac-i-nestala/2155366.aspx
<jelly> jel neki naš?
<Mmike> yup :) pozega
<jelly> sad je x tisuća kuna pametniji
<Mmike> btw, snapovi
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> snap list | grep travis
<Mmike> travis             1.8.9          9     stable    travis-ci*      -
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> which travis
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> travis whoami
<Mmike> Outdated CLI version, run `gem install travis`.
<Mmike> not logged in, please run travis login
<Mmike> 1 mario@MP50 ~> 
<Mmike> da, znam, kriv je developer, nije apdejtao snap, sve znam... al' i dalje, jebemti :D
<jelly> lol
<jelly> #onokad imaš migrirati sve korisnike da se ugasi stara krama, a admin stare krame ti ne da root prava
<obrut> prokleti admini :)
<jelly> sad pišem 20 naredbi za sudo, od toga se sa bar može dobit root shell
<jelly> bar 5 *
<Mmike> jelly, recimo: sudo -s
<Mmike> ili sudo -i 
<Mmike> ili mosh i nakaradno: sudo su
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: to je previše očito
<Mmike> sudo bash?
<Mmike> sudo cat 'sudo -s' > /home/bla.sh
<jelly> (root) NOPASSWD: /bin/tar, /usr/bin/rsync, /usr/bin/find # bilo koji od ovih, na primjer
<hrvoje> to bi bio zgodan popis, ako imas sudo na komandi X kako pomocu nje dobiti roota
<jelly> sigurno ekipa iz #offsec to ima negdje
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwJCS_fwx7g
<datase> ^ YouTube :: QUEEN - THESE ARE THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES (VINYL) :: Duration: 04:20 :: Views: 5,513 uploaded by Bob Rock :: 72 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ha.. Bob Rock mora biti talijan ili domaći... domaći je.
<Mmike> Jel' koristi tko travis cli ? Kako doc do github auth tokena ?
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> nikak
<Mmike> moras napravit novi u githubu i njega feedat 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-11
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> t-ja
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Provjerite integritet svojih podataka (prema našoj sigurnosnoj službi vaš je račun hakiran
<jelly> From: matemisho@net.hr
<jelly> s pjevanja prešao na security
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-12
<dodobas> Mmike, vileni ... rebrica u Mostovima ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: danas ne mogu nazalost, sutra sam free doduse :)
<dodobas> vileni: onda jos samo da MMeketalo potvrdi :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> 01101010 01110101 01110100 01110010 01101111
<sillyslux_> "01101010 01110101 01110100 01110010 01101111".split(" ").map(b=>String.fromCharCode(parseInt(b,2)))
<sillyslux_> (5) ["j", "u", "t", "r", "o"]
<sillyslux_> "01101010 01110101 01110100 01110010 01101111".split(" ").map(b=>String.fromCharCode(parseInt(b,2))).join('')
<sillyslux_> "jutro"
<sillyslux_> nezna bot i javascriptu jeli?
<sillyslux_> .helo
<sillyslux_> .more
<jelly> ne zna
<SilverSpace> nezna
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<jelly> a da, to je strgano
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<jelly> i dalje je strgano
<ivoks> meh
<ivoks> bacio sam daskeyboard
<ivoks> i onda nasao u gnometu postavke s kojima sam mogao zaobici problem
<vileni> zasto bacio
<jelly> nadamo se da je to figurativno znacenje
<ivoks> ne, bas bacio
<ivoks> tipkovnica je govno
<jelly> /o\
<obrut> sillyslux_: javascript sux :P
<obrut> jelly: jel imas kakavih spoznaja ce bit kakvog mergeanja ekipe u tvojoj firmi s ht-om ?
<sillyslux_> ivoks, nije se dalo prodat? pa nisu te bas ni jeftine...
<ivoks> sillyslux_: ne vrijede bas
<ivoks> razer blackwidow je puno bolja kvaliteta
<sillyslux_> ne vrijede, ali skupe jesu...
<ivoks> sjednem ja danas u polo
<ivoks> jedva sam izasao
<ivoks> kak je to mali auto; em nis ne stane, em su vrata tako uska da ne mogu normalno izaci
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste li vi vidjeli znak 'opasnost od prometne nesrece'
<ivoks> pomoci cu vam, ne postoji na nasim cestama
<ivoks> postoji u jednoj zemlji EU, Rumunjskoj
<ivoks> znak je toliko bezveze da ga se ni ne spominje u nasim auto skolama
<ivoks> jer cemu, postoji samo u Rumunjskoj
<ivoks> ali zato... u nasim udzbenicima za djecu 3. razreda osnovne skole taj znak postoji i uciteljica im ga treba objasniti :)
<sillyslux_> ovako? https://c8.alamy.com/comp/JDN8G4/sign-accident-danger-schild-unfallgefahr-JDN8G4.jpg
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ja sam to guglao 30 minuta
<ivoks> https://repozitorij.fpz.unizg.hr/islandora/object/fpz%3A992/datastream/PDF/view
<ivoks> str 23.
<ivoks> odjeljak 8
<ivoks> oni imaju taj znak u udzbenicima
<sillyslux_> https://www.wz.de/imgs/39/3/3/8/3/9/5/3/1/tok_cee8008990b4fee3c98e5faf86703659/w605_h395_x302_y197_75b12e996d309d8b.jpg
<ivoks> to je usklicnik
<ivoks> to je najbolji znak
<ivoks> u biti znaci, pazi opasnost
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa ti otkrij kakva
<Mmike> dodobas, kad?
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si das imao ti?
<Mmike> meni moj stari das zakon
<Mmike> za-kon
<Mmike> ovaj novi je, tak
<Mmike> kilav :)
<ivoks> novi
<ivoks> sta ja znam koji je
<ivoks> ultimate ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> eh te banke
<ivoks> trazis privatni kredit
<ivoks> pa te prcaju
<ivoks> i tak te prcaju dok ne kazes 'imate tjedan dana ili selim osobne racune, racune trgovackog drustva, mirovinske fondove vasoj konkurenciji'
<ivoks> i op... 'kredit ce biti rijesen kroz par dana'
<ivoks> trazio sam stambeni kredit bez jamca, bez hipoteke :)
<ivoks> https://www.livecamcroatia.com/hr/kamera/murter-plaza-slanica
<ivoks> kad bi livecam mogao biti background
<Mmike> vish, ovo je dobra fora :)
<Mmike> s bankom :)
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> tak sam i A1 naguzio
<Mmike> ivoks, koja banka to bila?
<Mmike> erste?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> meni samo bed da ce mi erste rec 'pa preseli, brate' :D
<ivoks> A1 mi je baki, starici od 80 godina, uvalio touchscreen telefon
<ivoks> lijepo sam uljudno nazvao sales repa da se vrati i vrati kako je bilo
<ivoks> veli on da nije vise njegov problem da zovem sluzbu
<ivoks> sluzba se pravila mutava
<ivoks> onda sam ja nazvao svoj sales repa i rekao da selim i optiku i mobitele iz A1 zbog postupanja prema starici od 80 godina
<ivoks> baka dobila sve natrag u roku 2 dana
<ivoks> a ja vecu brzinu :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pa onda preselis
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim, moras imati neku tezinu
<ivoks> ako ti je na racunu 100kn, onda ih boli kita
<ivoks> ali ja sam ih trazio kredit koji je ~1/5 prometa po racunu
<Mmike> pred godinu i pol su mi rekli da mi mogu 1M kuna dat za kredit ak trebam, da sam javim :D
<Mmike> reko, ne trebam, fala :D
<ivoks> al to je sa hipotekom
<ivoks> ja sam ih trazio kredit bez jamaca :D
<ivoks> da jednostavno preuzmu rizik
<Mmike> hipoteka za stan je ok
<Mmike> al' jamca nebuju dobili :)
<ivoks> hocete/necete
<ivoks> pa to, ni hipoteku im ne dam
<Mmike> koju brzinu sad imas na a1?
<ivoks> nista im nisam dao osim svoje rijeci
<ivoks> 30/30
<ivoks> to je mikroval
<Mmike> meh, to mi sporo :/
<Mmike> ja u uredu imam 50/30 na officeboxu
<Mmike> i to mi sporo :/
<ivoks> officebox je sranje
<ivoks> prevelike su latencije
<ivoks> imao sam to na murteru i imam jos uvijek u ovom rentanom stanu
<ivoks> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivoks> terminal mi se jednostavno zbloka
<ivoks> nista ne ispisuje
<ivoks> a u drugom tailam dpkg.log i tamo vidim sto se dogadja
<ivoks> i onda ovaj, nakon minutu-dvije izbaci sve
<ivoks> jedva cekam se preseliti
<ivoks> i tamo uzeti 500mbit
<ivoks> da vidis kakav stan radim
<ivoks> narucio krovne prozore i veli lik da cu morati cekati mjesec dana isporuku
<ivoks> reko, pa kaj nemaju na lageru
<ivoks> veli imaju, ali ne ovo sto vi zelite
<ivoks> troslojno staklo, automatika, rolete, daljinsko upravljanje...
<Mmike> meni radi ok
<Mmike> osim kaj je sporo
<Mmike> mislim, osim kaj nemrem dobit bar 100 mbita gore/dolje :)
<Mmike> a, di ti je stan/kuca
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> dubrava
<Mmike> ja bih van zagreba
<Mmike> tu u zagrebu cu vjerojatno se preselit u stan neki veci, al' kad cu gradit kucu, to ce bit negdje u pizdi materinoj
<ivoks> ovo gdje sam ja je prakticki van zagreba
<Mmike> punica ima fini komad zemlje iza jastrebarskog, taman :)
<ivoks> izmedju mene i zagreba je maksimir i sumarski fakx
<ivoks> komad zemlje
<ivoks> sad cu si i dizalicu topline uvaliti
<ivoks> struju na sunce
<ivoks> bar 5kw elektranicu
<Mmike> jos da molten-slat reaktore usavrse
<Mmike> pa da si mosh to ugradit
<Mmike> i da NIKAD vise ne brines o struji 
<Mmike> Vlahovic brije na to opako, hrpu korisnih informacija lik da, i to fakat je jebeno
<Mmike> (lik je inace jeben, osim kad ne prica o porezima, hrvatima ili usvajanju :D )
<ivoks> on je puko
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti odustao od macbooka?
<Mmike> i, jel' i dalje imas x270 u firmi? koje cPUjeve imaju, 6th gen ili 7th gen?
 * Mmike bi x270 sa 7th gen CPUom al' bas ih nema za nac
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam odustao, samo ga ne koristim
<ivoks> skuplja prasinu na nekom ormaru
<ivoks> x270 je ok, ali... thinkpad je losije kvalitete od dell xps
<ivoks> odnosno, x serija je losija od xps
<ivoks> doduse, ovisi sto zelis
<ivoks> meni treba nesto mocno i portabilno
<ivoks> x270 nije mocan i dosta je ruzan
<ivoks> thinkpad ima bolje laptope od toga
<Mmike> koje?
<Mmike> ja imam x260 i on je u biti losiji od x220 izradom i tastaturom. Ali x220 je pre star, pregazilo ga vrijeme. X260 me fakat ok sluzi, jedino sto nema nvme, pa je SSD spornjikav kad hrpu LXCova pokrenem 
<Mmike> to je jedini razlog zasto bih x270
<Mmike> ne mora bit mocan, to je travel laptop, za mocan laptop imam P51 koji nosim na more i kad idem nekud na dugo - za po doma i dalje najradije pimplam po desktopu
<ivoks> ovo mene zanima
<ivoks> https://www.lenovo.com/hr/hr/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/ThinkPad-T490s/p/22TP2TT490S
<ivoks> 32G rama
<Mmike> to je super laptop
<Mmike> samo kaj je meni izmedju onog kaj mi treba
<Mmike> prevelik za avion, pre malen za workstation
<Mmike> P50 moze 64 gige rama u sebe uturit
<Mmike> ivoks, koje x270 imas? ces se mozda tjet rjesavat kojeg? :) 
<Mmike> Imam neki telefon koji mogu dat u zamjenu :D
<ivoks> t490s nije nista veci od x390 npr
<ivoks> 311,9 mm x 217 mm x 16,5 mm
<ivoks> 328,8 mm x 225,8 mm x 16,1 mm
<Mmike> o pa! novi thunderbird i sad opet sieve plugin ne radi!
<Mmike> FHD IPS niske potrošnje energije (1920 x 1080, 400 nit) <- sto je nit?
<ivoks> x270: 305.5 mm x 208 mm x 20.3 mm
<ivoks> thread
<Mmike> 400 thread, sta?
<ivoks> ali mislim da je u ovom slucaju nits
<ivoks> nemre vise gledat
<ivoks> radim od 12 do 21h
<ivoks> do kraja ozujka; rekao da budem sto vise s djetetom doma
<ivoks> a zena ce raditi od rano ujutro do 2
<ivoks> pa izbjegnemo vrtic
<Mmike> radit vise od 6-7 sati dnevno kad imas malo dijete - nema smisla
<Mmike> ivoks, uzmite si cuvalicu
<Mmike> mi smo to napravili, spasilo nas
<ivoks> imamo bake
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> imamo i mi
<Mmike> kol'ko je stara princeza sad?
<ivoks> 22. ce biti godinu dana
<Mmike> opa! :)
<Mmike> jos malo pa cestitke
<Mmike> mami i tati
<Mmike> dete i tak boli pimpek za to :D
<Mmike> mama i tata su oni koji su izdrzali godinu dana!
<Mmike> ugl, mi smo tak isto kao knja-knja, bude on vrtic, svi mogu mozemo i mi
<Mmike> i cim je oso u vrtic - bronhitis, upala pluca, jos jedan brohnitis
<ivoks> nema vrtica do 3 godine
<Mmike> uzeli cuvalicu, 2 godine ju imali
<Mmike> spasilo nas
<Mmike> yup, sa 3 godine je krenuo u vrtic
<ivoks> kad zavrsim kucu onda ce biti ok
<Mmike> i onda krenu bolesti opet, al' je stariji i lakse je s njim
<Mmike> sad ima gripetinu opet
<Mmike> 38.5 temperatura
<Mmike> al' mosh komunicirat, i razuman je
<Mmike> sa godinu i pol kad se razboli propizdis od muke
<Mmike> JOJ jebote djecja veselja :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kak je mirka? daj ju pozdravi :)
<Mmike> nek dodje na irc kad uhvati vremena :D
 * Mmike ne kuzi CloudFormation, pogotovo ne kuzim ZAKAJ KURCEV FARGATE STACK NETWORKING NE RADIIIIIIII
<Mmike>       DBSubnetGroupName:
<Mmike>         Fn::ImportValue:
<Mmike>           !Join [':', [!Ref 'StackName', 'DBSubnetGroup']]
<Mmike> Jebo ovakvu sintaksu1
<ivoks> dvije aviokompanije propale danas
<ivoks> air italy i atlas global
<ivoks> daj snimi ovo
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/CapeVerdeanMasSwag/?__tn__=kCH-R&eid=ARDPEPrkhnTRMc46nf4XG4TXlPcjwHoSd6JqICtNzmZ6c8YEu4WFJMCvOo5leOjZjxesROePuBLluH_i&hc_ref=ARQW3faghqnXEE-PbevsPq_ci4eCaMIsZaVbGQycnXYHaBxtmPCoBfdU4ruz4vtYU2A&fref=nf&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARAwturh_JVPd-UwlcfDyKXaLFUCA9cpvsToHWyyFmbKwdr6SPrs2SjCMjasfi9N6Tds0amoJi8yAlyeRc0eNvTzHKs9sgVYF2abLbNiypXfVDKRApp4zXkK-SAwtlnDbs58qeyhdTgAkJ7EhAtypBd01maNm9fvPJf1
<ivoks> AfdbOOwnDxaToig7KBMDA65jDMMU0chaHLI6F7Y4ANf6jS-qNwKax9Q_M9t3tiBs7AT1rbgfhDCfwiyDgNtO6q0yZKBysbzqSt9xWYy7gOOSIhYKpvQHAXjAllcn_K0gBGlKdBJrllABg1HmlZuXojWAVETWjq8J1g90nx0UHQF3IXV9So3lAQLdWg
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/CapeVerdeanMasSwag/videos/3118002505090975
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ;D
<ivoks> bacio sam se u posao konvertiranja virtualki u kontejnere
<ivoks> serveri dobili nova pluca
<Mmike> ja sam to napravio jos dok LXD nije postojao
<Mmike> i dalje tjeram LXC jer je LXD zdrkan za neke stvari
<Mmike> (a o tome da su lxc/lxd dostupni samo kroz snapove necu jer se onda osjecam k'o davorin)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-13
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> https://www.facebook.com/nixcraft/videos/fixing-bugs-in-production/2766811410107779/
<DomaMuffin> yello
<ivoks> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/troje-mrtvih-u-zagrebu-tijekom-jutra-zabiljezen-niz-smrtnih-slucajeva-u-glavnom-gradu-jednu-osobu-nasli-su-na-autobusnoj-stanici/9970954/
<jelly> pevec nikad neće biti реvех
<dodobas> hesus kirstus, ja mislio da je to zahebancija ... OMG
<jelly> h@x
<jelly> već mi drugi put zašteka plaćanje VPS provideru sa Revoluta, nakon ručnog slanja pdfa, vele "Uplata je evidentirana.  Uskoro će u funkciji biti drugi payment gateway."
<ivoks> !@#!@#$$% spectre
<ivoks> performance hit tog sranja je unazadio racunala desetljecima
<ivoks> desetljeca
<ivoks> boli me k... ja svoje strojeve nadalje dizem sa mitigations=off
<jelly> ivoks: buy amd
<ivoks> isto je i sa amd
<jelly> nije.
<jelly> amd nema 80% problema
<jelly> Å¡to se direktno prenosi u performanse, vele da nakon svih (javno dostupnih) zakrpi, amd ima isti ili bolji performance/$$$
<ivoks> govorimo o 1/4 performansi
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> odnosno, dropu od 75%
<ivoks> u nekim slucajevima
<ivoks> amazon, m4.large
<ivoks> mitigations=off -> 12000MB/s memory
<ivoks> mitigations=on -> 5000MB/s memory
<ivoks> cak i drop sa 20.000 na 6000
<DomaMuffin> aropo linka o umrlima, kako su lijepo naveli dobi :) 2
<DomaMuffin> 55,63,1952
<ivoks> ?
<DomaMuffin>  S. L. (55) , Ivan B. (63) , T.Å . (1952.) 
<DomaMuffin> Also inicijali ime,inicijal, inicijali +:) 
<ivoks> eh
<DomaMuffin> Nisu konzistentni ni u cemu
<jelly> Metulazem mu nije do koljena
<jelly> ivoks: jel imaš kontrolu nad kernelom tamo?  Bilo bi zgodno staviti grsecurity kernel sa njihovim respectre zakrpama, umjesto upstreama
<jelly> ivoks: amazon se vrlo vjerojatno vrti na intelu
<DomaMuffin> jelly: https://jebo.me/pas/index.php
<DomaMuffin> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=x
<DomaMuffin> pardon
<jelly> DomaMuffin: Linus je kreten
<jelly> you can quote me on that
<jelly> međutim, on je istovremeno i Finac, i ako mu objasniš gdje tehnički griješi, prihvatit će to
<jelly> ivoks: koji je to benchmark di mjeriš "memory"?
<ivoks> sysbench
<jelly> budem probao na bare metalu sa vanilla 5.4 i grsecom
<jelly> i na esxi VM-u
<ivoks> sysbench memory run
<ivoks> 63784.69 MiB transferred (6375.45 MiB/sec)
<ivoks> sasd idem testirati sa mitigations off
<jelly> plus, benchmark je jedno a realni workload treće
<jelly> mi imamo grsecurity tamo di smo apsolutno paranoični da ne provali, a ak provali da bar ne eskalira
<ivoks> isss... treba mi nvme
<ivoks> 61722.63 MiB transferred (6169.41 MiB/sec)
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> windows nema vise SMB1
<jelly> sysbench --test=memory run, ili nešto pametnije?
<ivoks> doslovno sysbench memory run
<jelly> Unknown command: memory.
<jelly> Debian 9 je star :-)
<ivoks> cini se da corona smrtnost drzi 18% :/
<ivoks> 18% od 'zavrsenih bolovanja coronom' zavrsi smrcu, konstantno vec danima
<ivoks> bolest traje dugo
<ivoks> tjednima
<ivoks> kina: 6,200 ozdravilo, 1,400 umtrlo
<ivoks> japan: 10 ozdravilo, 1 umro
<ivoks> singapure: 15 ozdravilo
<ivoks> hong kong: 1 ozdravio, 1 umro
<ivoks> na tajlandu 12 ozdravilo, 0 umrlo
<hrvoje> glasam za tajlandski model :)
<ivoks> singapur je isto dobar
<ivoks> ali imaju 8 u kriticnom stanju
<hrvoje> a, nisam vidio :)
<ivoks> cini se da kinezi nesto krivo rade
<hrvoje> to je malo drugacije od onih inicijalnih 2% ... nadam se da ce mortalitet smanjivati i da ce nekaj iskemijat brzo
<ivoks> u japanu umrla je bila starica
<ivoks> hrvoje: 2% je umrlo od ukupnog broja zarazenih
<ivoks> ali, ovih 98% nije ozdravilo jos
<ivoks> tak da je meni taj broj bezvezan
<jelly> dobro neki % je ozdravio valjda
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> imas 'zavrsene slucajeve'
<hrvoje> a dobro nije skroz bezvezan broj, samo "laga"
<ivoks> to su oni koji su ozdravili ili umrli
<ivoks> to je 6210/1367
<ivoks> prakticki svaki peti umre
<ivoks> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
<jelly> 1367/(6210+1367) valjda
<ivoks> vidi: Confirmed Cases and Deaths by Country and Territory
<jelly> svaki Å¡esti ;-)
<hrvoje> nije zabavno
<ivoks> 18%
<DomaMuffin> https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/root-dnssec-announce/2020/000121.html # sranje se uvijek desi u lose vrijeme :)
<hrvoje> moja prabaka je uspjela prezivjeti onu spanjolsku gripu kaj je pokosila 50-100 milijuna ljudi
<hrvoje> al kakve sam srece, ja ne bi :-|
<ivoks> otkazali MWC
<ivoks> ne zele ekipu iz kine
<hrvoje> svi otkazuju sve, al to tak ide ak hoces zaustaviti ili bar usporiti epidemiju
<hrvoje> indeed je 1000 ljudi poslao na dvotjedni rad od doma jer je netko putovao u kinu
<jelly> treba se zabrinuti kad Island zatvori sve luke :-)
<jelly> ili je bio Grenland?  Nisam dugo klikao po Plague Inc
<ivoks> Japan's health ministry says a woman in her 80s living in Kanagawa Prefecture, near Tokyo, has died after contracting the new coronavirus.
<ivoks> gdje je 80 godisnje japanka dosla u doticaj s virusom iz kine?
<ivoks> Her son-in-law, who is a taxi driver, was also found to be infected with the virus on Thursday. 
<ivoks> ona nikad nije napustila japan
<ivoks> Sajid Javid dao otkaz
<ivoks> oho
<jelly> git implementiran u shellu: shit
<jelly> https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/shit
<obrut> vidio sam taj naslov na lobste.rs, nisam ni htio kliknut na tako blasfemican link :)
<Hrki> jelly: jel jos provideri mogu automatski produljit ugovornu obvezu dok istekne ili te moraju obavijestit ?
<jelly> Hrki: ne znam, mislim da ne smiju vec dulje vrijeme
<jelly> ako pitaš "kad istekne" ili "nakon što istekne"
<jelly> znam da bar jedan provider ima poseban odjel koji naziva korisnike koji su blizu isteka i nudi primamljive(?) ponude za novu obvezu
<jelly> a _mislim_ da sad možeš raskrstit bez naknade i nakon manje od 24 mjeseca?  18 mjeseci možda?
<Hrki> ok, nadam se
<Hrki> jer mislim da su mi istekle 2 godine, a nitko me jos nije zvao
<Hrki> pa da mi ne produlje, jer se mislim selit uskoro
<jelly> ne mogu produljiti bez potvrde, ali na zalost ako ne pazis dovoljna je usmena potvrda preko telefona
<jelly> (to je moje nepotrvdjeno razumijevanje)
<Hrki> sta je najgore, takvu stvar su mi htjeli uvalit dok sam bio na Optimi
<Hrki> popizdio sam i rekao da mi puste tu snimku i onda su raskinuli
<obrut> Hrki: ugovor je nesto "potpisano" (iako kod nas preko telefona "da zelim" neki shvacaju kao potpis) izmedju dvije ili vise strana i ima svoj rok trajanja... ne moze nitko jednostrano produziti neki ugovor
<jelly> tak sjebu stare ljude
<Hrki> obrut: ma sve jasno, samo ti kazem kakva bagra je u toj optimi
<jelly> obrut: nije da neki shvacaju, zakon ili neki drugi zakonski akt je negdje 2018 ukljucio taj shit
<obrut> zamisli da zaposlenik s ugovorom na odredjeno vrijeme sam produlji doticni :)
<Hrki> znaci narucim dodatnuli liniju za more
<Hrki> a ovi uporno dolaze na staru adresu u drugi gra
<Hrki> *grad
<Hrki> i svaki put moras cekat 30dana da sprovedu taj zajeb
<Hrki> i nakraju me nazovu da smo produljili ugovor na staroj adresi :)
<Hrki> reko gdje sam to potpisao, pa mi kaze dogovorili ste telefonski 
<jelly> i ja sam se svadio s njima jer nisu bili sposobni niti tih 1 u 30 dana obaviti zatrazeno
<jelly> svake godine bi u 6. mjesecu nazvao i rekao dignite bw na moru sa 01.07., i oni ne bi nista, jedno 2-3 godine za redom
<Hrki> ma da, ja sam poprilicno bio siguran da su me namjero jebavali, jer tak blesav nemos bit
<Hrki> da 3x dojdes srediti internet u krivi grad je stvarno neobjasnjivo
<jelly> to je rekao bih 50% stvarno nesposobni, 50% namjerno
<Hrki> nakraju sam otisao do Rijeke i sredio mi covjek za 2 tjedna :)
<jelly> nezgodno je što jedne godine ISP može biti ok, a iduće su u dugovima, pootpuštali 80% ljudi i usluga im je za ništa ali to ljudi ne primijete odmah
<jelly> a svi ISP redom štede na korisničkoj podršci
<jelly> jer je imati stalno zaposlene, kompetentne ljude OPEX i TROÅ AK
<Hrki> ma istina, od tig ušteda uvijek popuši krajnji korisnik nakraju
<Hrki> vdim, iskon prije za tv davao motorolu, sad je neki unknown kinez XD
<jelly> motorole su bile grozno spore
<jelly> ne znam jel sad ide kinez ili turcin
<obrut> stvar s telekomima je vrlo jednostavna - vlasnik kaze ocu vise para i to je to
<obrut> nije vip digo cijene za 10 kuna da poboljsaju uslugu
<obrut> a na direktorcicima je da smisle kako namaknut pare
<obrut> ak zele zadrzat posao, jel
<jelly> nije problem namaknut para, problem je sto se pare gledaju svakih 12 mjeseci, a da se gledaju svakih 3 godine ili 5 onda bi vlasnik mozda gledao kako korisnike zadrzati kvalitetom, a ne da rotiraju providere svakih 24 mjeseca jer su svi sugavi
<obrut> vlasnika boli kuki za korisnike... vlasnik vipa je neki meksikanac koji vjerojatno ne zna naci hrvacku na karti
<Hrki> profit uber alles XD
<Hrki> bila ti je slicna situacija i sa metalnim radnicima, poslodavci su se kurcili, radnici radili za kikiriki
<Hrki> otisli su van, a sad se placu da nemaju radnika
<jelly> kak u danskoj i slicno moze ISP npr. unificirati CPE/IAD i svim korisnicima daje isti skupi CPE koji ima i optiku i vdsl i adsl i kabel i firmware update
<jelly> i onda ne mijenjaju hardver 5-7 godina 
<jelly> (ne sjecam se vise iz koje zemlje je bio taj primjer)
<obrut> u danskoj direktori firmi idu biciklima na poso
<jelly> za takav model treba treba ulaganje od 200M eura samo da kupis 1M uredjaja, i onda te godine imas gubitak... ako mjeris gubitak svakih 12 mjeseci
<hrvoje> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/ispovijest-ruskinje-koja-je-pobjegla-iz-karantene-u-kojoj-je-bila-zbog-koronavirusa-izazvala-kratki-spoj-onesposobila-elektronicku-bravu-i-odmaglila/9973276/
<hrvoje> kad zatvoris hakericu :)
<jelly> zasto su je zadrzali ako ima 3 negativna test rezultata
<jelly> al... jebes bravu koju spajanje dvije zice rijesi
<jelly> https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-2x10-Gig-Multi-Gig-Lifetime-Protection/dp/B00R92CI20/ref=nav_signin?keywords=10g%2Bswitch&qid=1581624404&sr=8-4&th=1
<jelly> > Prostate lifetime protection: Covered by an industry-best lifetime limited hardware, next Business Day replacement and 24/7 Chat with a NETGEAR expert
<jelly> nisam siguran kak switch stiti prostatu, ali ak radi...
<Mmike> Saljem zeni mail sa svog mailka
<Mmike> na gmail
<Mmike> prodje normalno
<Mmike> saljem sa dva urla na njuskalo
<Mmike> mail ne dodje
<Mmike> nema ga u spamu, nigdje
<Mmike> a googlov SMTP rekao OK
<Mmike> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-14
<Mmike> https://github.blog/2020-02-12-supercharge-your-command-line-experience-github-cli-is-now-in-beta/
<Mmike> ivoks ja svoj laptop (x260) vec neko vrijeme tjeram sa mitigations=off (https://make-linux-fast-again.com/), i nisam primjetio neka ubrzanja
<Mmike> nisam radio sinteticke testove, al' day-to-day usage, chrome sa facebookom je i dalje grozno spor :D
<jelly> a ja vrtim sa ugasenim HT :-)
<Mmike> ja ne, jer mi sporije sve radi
<jelly> kad vrtis 70virtualki na laptopu...
<Mmike> kak me odusevi kad se printeri sami pojavljuju u ubuntuu :)
<Mmike> znam da je tako vec stoljecima, al' ... :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma jok, pre mali je ovaj laptop za to
<Mmike> kontejneri da, kvm, nemam bas memorije :D
<vileni> nema kvm smisla na desktopu vise, ni nekom homelab stroju
<jelly> veli windows kolega, Treba updejtat sve drivere na T470+ i T570+ inače će usb c crknuti https://www.notebookcheck.net/Recent-Lenovo-ThinkPad-laptops-have-a-problem-with-defective-Thunderbolt-Controllers.451061.0.html
<jelly> a na worklab stroju sa 512 memorije?
<vileni> to je isto diskutabilno :) jel ima barem 24cpu
<jelly> 2x18
<vileni> moze onda :)
<vileni> kakvi su diskovi? i kako je to zavrsilo u labu :D
<jelly> u labu je jer jos nije u produkciji
<jelly> ima diskove za OS, storage je na fc sanu
<vileni> eh, to je reverse lab :)
<jelly> lab je u uzasnom neredu, nista vise ne stavljamo u lab
<jelly> drito u serversku i gotovo
<dodobas> putar
<obrut> vileni: zasto nema (kvm na desktopu/homelabu) ?
<dodobas> ahh, sve je teze s Windowsima, random shit, recimo ... danas iz nekog razloga nije bilo moguce pokrenuti Outlook nakon restarta racunala
<dodobas> problem je nestao, jos jednim restartom
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> a tek kako 'hendlaju' promjene fokusa, neki radnom skriveni prozor preuzme fokus ... nije mi se jednom desilo da radim u PyCharmu ... tipkam jel ... i onda radnom obrisem mailove u Outlooku, jer eto, Outlook je dobio fokus
<vileni> obrut: previse resursa trosi
<obrut> resursa ? kvm kao takav ?
<vileni> kvm kao koncept :)
<vileni> kvm mi je najbolji virtualizator, ali nema mi smisla za vecinu toga sto zelim testirati
<obrut> mislis virtualizacija kao koncept ?
<vileni> da, komentar je bio zaprvo lxc (lightervisor) vs kvm 
<obrut> aha... pa da, nema smisla dizat vritualku ak ti je neki kontejner dovoljan za izolaciju onog sto zelis testirat
<vileni> e pa to :)
<obrut> no ja bez virutalizacije nebrem zivjet/radit
<vileni> drugi put cu staviti disklejmer za ljude koji vrte openstack cluster ispod coffee table :)
<obrut> ja imam doma openstack u svom kucnom datacentru :
<obrut> )
<dodobas> obrut: jer, treba ti naravno :)
<obrut> nego sto nego treba :)
<obrut> al tamo gdje ne treba vritualka, dignem kontejner
<vileni> ja koristim jednu virtualku samo, na sheranom seedboxu :)
<vileni> sve ovo moje su lxc i dockeri
<ivoks> otisao danas u drugu banku
<ivoks> 3 zaposlena, IT bransa
<ivoks> to je dovljno da dobijes najpovoljnije kredite u toj banci
<ivoks> nista drugo vise ne pitaju
<ivoks> veli zenska da je to A2 kreditni rejting sam po sebi
<ivoks> onda jos pogledaju visinu place da se vidi je li i A1
<ivoks> koliko god hocu, u srijedu je isplata ako u ponedjeljak podnesem zahtjev
<ivoks> a moja banka, u kojoj imam primanja, vec 4 mjeseca me prca
<ivoks> sad cu im se javiti; jeste li odobrili? jer ako niste, vasa konkurencija nudi isplatu u srijedu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKtLlG7-PY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sta je 14 februara,8 mart :: Duration: 00:06 :: Views: 523,569 uploaded by Apelando :: 2,021 likes :: 105 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jeboga spoiler u naslovu
<ivoks> pazi show danas
<ivoks> covjek ima server sa 6 diskova, raid10
<ivoks> i pametan, odluci te diskove redovno mijenjati
<ivoks> ne ceka da jedan krepa, vec ih mijenja periodicki
<ivoks> i sad ih odluci sve promijeniti
<ivoks> i zamijeni prvi, priceka resync, zamijeni drugi, priceka resync, itd
<ivoks> dodje do zadnjeg diska
<ivoks> izvadi, stavi novi, pokrene resync
<ivoks> i krepa jedan od novih diskova tokom resynca
<ivoks> srecom, dovoljno je pametan da i radi backup :)
<ivoks> kupio sam dionice AMD-a
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ljudi
<ivoks> dajte
<ivoks> jel netko radio s openstackom i zna python?
<ivoks> dodjite
<ivoks> placa kakvu nemrete u HR firmama zaraditi nikak, ni u dvije godine
<ivoks> a zivite u HR
<ivoks> samo trebate znati python i nesto openstacka
<ivoks> nije to sad ne znam sta
<obrut> ima nas nekoliko u mojoj ekipi, ali radimo na vlastitim proizvodima pa ono...
<jelly> tak i infobip veli, a onda "do dva mjeseca rada kod customera vani"
<ivoks> mi ne radimo kod customera
<ivoks> moj tim ne
<ivoks> mozete Mmiketa pitati
<jelly> oho
<ivoks> https://canonical.com/careers/1662243
<hrvoje> jebiga ak se ikad vratim ... sto da ne :)
<jelly> pa veli europa, i iz irske moš radit za njih :-)
<jelly> ne moraš se ni vraćat :-D :-D
<hrvoje> eto, kaj su ti kolege ... umjesto da veli nedostajes nam veli ne moras se ni vracat :D ccccc
<ivoks> ma ovi koji su otisli u irsku ce se vratiti
<ivoks> totalno neorganizirana zemlja
<ivoks> sam cekaj da padne snijeg
<ivoks> slijedi palez i pljacka
<ivoks> nikad vise ne idem tam
<ivoks> umalo umro na tom otoku
<ivoks> nema te sigurnosti nigdje koja postoji u istocnoj europi
<jelly> lol
<hrvoje> a nisu bas svicarci, al sigurnost i istocna europa u istoj recenici? :D
 * Mmike moze preporucit Canonical
<Mmike> fino se putuje, putovanja su zabavna, posao nije pre naporan, ima ga, radis od doma u gacama, svasta nesto
<Mmike> cak kad otkaz das ostane ti telefon :D
<hrvoje> pa sto si dao otkaz onda pobogu? :) :)
<Mmike> Nisam bio zadovoljan telefonom :D
<hrvoje> uuu, kaj si dobio android :D
<hrvoje> a htio iphone? :D
<Mmike> ma ivoksa zafrkavam, ip telefon koji sam dobio a moram ga vratit pa sam se dogovorio da cu ga ivoksu dat a nikak da se vidim s njim
<jelly> a ne, kolega veli da ako radi od doma u pidzami da se ne moze razbudit
<jelly> mora se odjenut za posal i tek onda sjedne za work from home
<Mmike> salu na stranu i meni je puno bolje/lakse raditi od kad radim iz ureda
<Mmike> POGOTOVO od kad imam dete :D
<jelly> bar se negdje sstignes odmoriti
<jelly> zato kolega sutra ima radove... iz ureda, a ne doma
<Mmike> sretniji bih bio s vecim stanom u kojem imam extra sobu u kojoj je ured
<Mmike> recimo, kak Marko Rakar ima
<Mmike> lik ima FANTASTICAN ured
<hrvoje> kaj je fantastican ured?
<Mmike> puno prostora, kauc za izvalit se, kauc za primit goste, sa stolom, ogromna kolicina svjetla
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-15
<DomaMuffin> Jebes ured bez tokarskog stroja 
<DomaMuffin> Priznajem i 3D printere za metal
<hrvoje> hahahaha :) a lijepo je imat dobar ured :D
<Mmike> ugurat nvme disk u P50 je fakin nauka
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-16
<Mmike> jelly, kak se zove onaj softver koji moze predvidjet kad ce disk crch?
<Mmike> root@mx260:/home/mario# df -Th | grep -c loop
<Mmike> 33
<Mmike> glupi snapovi :/
<hrvoje> Mmike: smartctl -a ? smartmontools...
<sillyslux> eww pre-fail pre-fail pre-fail...
<sillyslux> i to godinama vec :/
<hrvoje> mda, i meni je uvijek bilo pre-fail :D
<hrvoje> pouzdani data storage je zajebana stvar :D
<Jobenty> pozdrav
<Jobenty> Može li mi tko pomoći oko MTG Arena na linuxu?
<jelly> Mmike: hdsentinel ?  On daje svakom disku 5 godina
<jelly> "pre-fail" je tip atributa, a ne stanje
